# Schnäppchenjägerthread



## rasumichin (12. April 2010)

Hallo

Bei uns im österreichischen Bikeboard haben wir sowas schon lange, hier im IBC hab ich noch nix dergleichen gesehen. 

Oft findet man beim Stöbern in versch. onlineshops und Katalogen ganz unglaubliche Angebote, stark reduzierte Teile zu Hammerpreisen. 

Natürlich sind das stets Teile für die man grad keine Verwendung hat, oder die einem generell nicht ans bike passen. 

Es wäre aber nicht schlecht andere auf diese tollen Angebote aufmerksam zu machen, irgendjemand freut sich bestimmt und genau das soll der Sinn dieses Threads sein.

Also wer sehr gute Angebote findet sollte sie doch bitte einfach hier posten, ich würde mal meinen 20% vom UVP macht (in den meisten Fällen) noch kein Wahnsinns- angebot, aber ab 50%+ darf alles hier im thread landen. 

*Eigenwerbung für Teile die man selbst verkaufen will sollte bitte nicht rein, dafür gibts den Bikemarkt *

Sollte es so einen Thread schon geben, dann ignoriert das hier einfach!!

Ich mach natürlich auch gleich mal den Anfang
*
Magura Hugin Dämpfer <200*

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=110_111_299&osCsid=533b3d5ce9074f0496f48a70b85027c4
*
Manitou Minute 3 100mm <200*
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2681&osCsid=c273516f7992be2b9103e7d51fb62e87

*Cranc Brothers Acid 1 <40*
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46401


Also bin gespannt was ihr für Schnäppchen findet --> BRING IT ON!!


----------



## trixter78 (12. April 2010)

Moin,

*FOX Float RP2* *- 99 *

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A005827


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (12. April 2010)

SUPERIDEE


----------



## rasumichin (13. April 2010)

Na allzuviel tut sich gier ja noch nicht

Ein paar Schnäppchen gibts aber noch

*Giant Trance XO* *<3000e*

http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-trance-abverkauf-p-116561.html

*Giant Trance X4 1200*

http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-trance-abverkauf-p-116561.html

*Pazzaz Rizer Lenker 630mm 31,8mm 11,99*

http://www.bikestore.cc/pazzaz-rizer-lenker-630mm-breit-318mm-klemmung-20mm-hoehe-p-109115.html


----------



## rasumichin (13. April 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## rasumichin (13. April 2010)

so, den Rest dürfts euch dann aber selber suchen

BMC FULLY RAHMEN zum Schleuderpreis
*
z.b.: Fourstroke inkl. Fox Float RP-3 <500
*
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...C-Superstroke-2007-01-Orange-mit-D-mpfer.html


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2010)

*Coole Sache mit dieser Seite!!! * 
Wenn ich was finde landet es HIER.


----------



## LostFocus (13. April 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> so, den Rest dÃ¼rfts euch dann aber selber suchen
> 
> BMC FULLY RAHMEN zum Schleuderpreis
> *
> ...



Baujahr 2007


----------



## Jackbeth (13. April 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Baujahr 2007


----------



## mag13 (14. April 2010)

Super Idee dieser Threat, am besten ganz weit oben fest tackern...


----------



## k.nickl (15. April 2010)

Restbestände von Intense Reifen um 25

http://www.bikesupport.at/lib/product.php?area=parts&category=47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (15. April 2010)

Gerade als Newsletter reingekommen: alle 2008/2009er Marzocchi Gabeln ca. 40% reduziert.


----------



## LostFocus (15. April 2010)

Wer ne Flat Bar brauch Güsntiger ist er momentan nirgends...
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/ritchey-mtb-lenker-pro-flat-os-b600mm/index.html


----------



## Rennkram (15. April 2010)

ich verlinke mal
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...chey-mtb-lenker-pro-flat-os-b600mm/index.html


leider OS


----------



## Easy (16. April 2010)

Der legendÃ¤re IRC Mibro 2,25, der leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird und dem viele sehr nachtrauern gibt es hier fÃ¼r schlappe 7,- â¬ 

Allerdings Drahtversion, aber bei knapp Ã¼ber 600g lÃ¤sst sich das verschmerzen. Da ist das Bier in KÃ¶ln am Rheinufer ja teurer 

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=8786&osCsid=5b8a2e0eba456a4616ee2d90c9790b4e


----------



## fivepole (16. April 2010)

Da hab ich auch was. Für den Gravity Bereich:

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Avid-Code-5-Scheibenbremse::11030.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rteen-LS-FS-Kettenfuehrung-32-40Z::21080.html

http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/ht-components-magnesium-nano---mn01ss-flat-pedal-356-p.asp

@k.nickl: Der Link zu den Intense Reifen ist echt gut. Ich hab mir neulich nen Saisonsatz an DH Reifen da geholt.

So far.


----------



## Der Physiker (16. April 2010)

Die Code bei Actionsports ist aber ohne Adapter und Scheibe, und somit auch nicht billiger als bei der Inetkonkurenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eberleko (16. April 2010)

abo


----------



## bene94 (18. April 2010)

Fox: Gabel 32 F 140 RLC / 140mm - QR15 / nur für Disc / weiss 640sfr
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/9...m_-_QR15_nur_fuer_Disc_weiss_(4_Stk._an_Lager)


----------



## discordius (19. April 2010)

Vorbau Easton EA 70
Klemmung 31,8
Länge 110 oder 130 mm
Preis 19,90 Euro

In Länge 120mm für 29,90 Euro

Im eBay-Shop Velo-Discount
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Velo-Discount

Ist zwar ein Link auf eBay aber keine nur kurz laufende Auktion. Die Vorbauten gab es letztes Jahr schon für den Preis, habe meinen dort gekauft.


----------



## Markus183 (20. April 2010)

Bei Actionsport gibts eine Marzocchi 888 RC3 Wc für 666 Euro

http://www.actionsports.de/Gabeln-D...RC3-WorldCup-Federgabel-grau-2009::25413.html


----------



## siq (20. April 2010)

http://www.faisst-bikes.de/ unter "Angebote" klicken 
fÃ¼r 349â¬ eine 2009 RS Revelation 426 U-TurnAir 110-140mm, disc only, 9mm Standard Achsaufnahmen und inkl. PopLoc Lenkerhebel.

oder hier ein Komplettbremset mit der 2010er Elixir CR in schwarz mit Carbonhebeln und 185/185er Scheiben fÃ¼r 219â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...arbon-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2010.html


----------



## fukz (22. April 2010)

Hier gibts passend zum Saisonstart gÃ¼nstige FELT Rahmen(-50%):
Sind zwar recht unbekannt, aber vielleicht sucht jemand noch einen gÃ¼nstigen Rahmen...

Redemption Modell 2009 mit DHX5 Air 777â¬
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_386_429&products_id=7508&osCsid=fac70cb468a0ac5e33235264b3dc91a5

Redemption 2009 Fox RP23
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_386_429&products_id=7303&osCsid=fac70cb468a0ac5e33235264b3dc91a5

Felt Redemption 2008 Fox DHX5 Air
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_386_429&products_id=7408&osCsid=fac70cb468a0ac5e33235264b3dc91a5

Glaub die Vertrider sind den mal ganz kurz gefahren, nur richtige Tests gibts dazu kaum, auÃer auf Bikeradar.com und eben von den Vertridern.


----------



## Bobbi (22. April 2010)

Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 2010 mit 170mm mit Mission Control in 1-1/8 oder Mission Control DH in 1-1/8 oder 1.5 mit Austauschfedern:

http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?pag...category_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4


----------



## _mike_ (23. April 2010)

Prologo Vertigo Max Sattel Try & Buy

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...orderby=2;ID=4be6f9413fc2ea5adb4bdaa4153277ac

15,90 â¬ statt ~90,- Euro


----------



## Joe911 (28. April 2010)

Garmin Etrex Vista HCx für 168,-- inkl. Versand:
http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B131183/cid/24003/refId/basede/


----------



## Easy (29. April 2010)

Bei Kik gibt es Ergee- Sportfunktionssocken fÃ¼r 3,- â¬ bzw. 5,- â¬ im Doppelpack.
http://www.ergee.com/sortiment/herren/herren-laufsneaker/
Die stehen m. E. den Falke-Socken in nichts nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (29. April 2010)

*Live-Shopping* - nur verfügbar bis zum 1.5.2010 - 12 Uhr

*Magic Maps -Tour Explorer 50 - Deutschland - 69,90 (+ 2,90 Versand)*

UVP: 99,90

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berg/magicmaps-tourexplorer50-deutschland.html


Edit: Das *eTrex Vista HCx* gibts bei Amazon übrigens für den gleichen Preis.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTrex-Vista-HCx/dp/B000UH1YZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1272542035&sr=8-1"]Garmin GPS eTrex Vista HCx: Garmin: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Rhombus (29. April 2010)

So wirkliche Schnäppchen gibts hier aber nicht! Hier wird einfach irgendwas gepostet!

Bei dem Garmin hab ich binnen 30 sec. 11 Angebote gefunden, die Billiger sind!

Genauso ist es mit ganz vielen anderen Sachen hier drin! Ich finde, bevor Ihr irgendwelche Standartpreise postet, postet besser garnicht!

Das hat nämlich nichts mit Schnäppchenjägerei zu tun!

Vor 1,5 mon habe ich die aktuelle XTR Kurbelgarnitu für 249,- inkl. Versand gesehen. Das war ein Schnäppchen!!!

Aber die posts hier sinad alles andere als Schnapper!!!


----------



## trixter78 (29. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Bei dem Garmin hab ich binnen 30 sec. 11 Angebote gefunden, die Billiger sind!



Wo denn bitte?


----------



## Mircwidu (29. April 2010)

unten letzter eintrag und dann einfach weiter blättern
http://www.google.de/products?clien...e=UTF-8&hl=de&scoring=p&show=dd&sa=N&start=40


----------



## Rhombus (29. April 2010)

Das sind alles nur Pfennigsbeträge als Unterschied. Aber darum gehts mir auch nicht!

Es geht darum, dass hier irgendwelche Sachen gepostet werden, die 3,8cent billiger als wo anders sind.

Das sind KEINE Schnäppchen!!!

Sucht einfach mal z.B. nach der XTR Kurbel. Dann seht Ihr, was ich meine. Die kostet zur Zeit als allergünstiges OEM Modell 270,- plus Versand.

Oder das hier halte ich für ein Schnäppchen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360252951266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Mircwidu (29. April 2010)

ich wollte dich nur bestÃ¤tigen rhombus
und wenn fÃ¼r dich 20â¬ bei 150â¬ pfennigbetrÃ¤ge sind. Dann weiÃ ich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 5247 (30. April 2010)

Scott Groove in rot/weiss oder blau/weiss für 29,99 EUR: http://tinyurl.com/39mgh9k

Vergleichspreise liegen bei 54,90 EUR: http://tinyurl.com/3542jcj und http://tinyurl.com/2w73qdd

---

GT Marathon Carbon Expert 2009 für 1.599,99 EUR: http://tinyurl.com/2ukrl4o

Vergleichspreis liegt bei 2.099,- EUR: http://tinyurl.com/3299sve


----------



## fivepole (30. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> So wirkliche Schnäppchen gibts hier aber nicht! Hier wird einfach irgendwas gepostet!
> 
> Aber die posts hier sinad alles andere als Schnapper!!!



Schwätzer.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2010)

JA - denke ich auch! 
Ich finde die Sache klasse und wem es nicht passt der muss ja hier nichts lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (30. April 2010)

Was meinst Du damit? War das nun eine Selbstanschuldigung? 

Ich meine, wenn Du z.B. Deinen Bremsenlink betrachtest.

Z.B. mit 203mm Scheibe kommt man bei Dir auf 120,-

Hier nur auf 110,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...ne-203-mm.html?uin=eovh4ds7fns7i8k2iar43mg8b7

So ist der Fred hier einfach uninteressant! Wenn jeder, des postens wegen, irgendwas postet. Aber mit "Schwätzer" bist Du SCHWÄTZER fertig, ja?


----------



## dkc-live (30. April 2010)

könnt ihr bitte aufhören ihn zu zitieren. ich will den müll nicht lesen.


----------



## Joe911 (30. April 2010)

Wir warten immer noch gespannt auf Deine konstruktiven Beiträge, Rhombus....

Günstigeres Vista HCx ebenfalls bitte mit funktionierendem Link.


----------



## Child3k (4. Mai 2010)

Manitou R7 Super Absolute 100mm Disc Only - 219,95 â¬ @ Nubuk-Bikes


----------



## rasumichin (4. Mai 2010)

Liebe Leute, es geht hier in diesem schönen thread darum seine gefundenen schnapper anderen leuten zugänglich zu machen, dass ist doch eine schöne und uneigennützige sache, quasi schon die gute tat für den Tag. 

Jedenfalls geht es nicht darum sich gegenseitig anzustenkern, wer ein teil billiger findet als jemand anderes, der kann das natürlich gerne posten, aber bitte ohne unfreundliche kommentare, die dem eigenen profilierungswahn (ich bin der beste schnäppchenjäger) dienen.

*KEEP THE THREAD CLEAN!!!!*

und damit ich selbst nicht nur sudere sondern auch wieder was beitrage gibts hier für alle die dafür ev. verwendung haben einen schönen *RS Ario für schlappe 70* allerdings ohne Buchsen

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8203&osCsid=a79e3baa1dbaf347b2bbda2ec213d6b0


----------



## Steve Style (14. Mai 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Jedenfalls geht es nicht darum sich gegenseitig anzustenkern, wer ein teil billiger findet als jemand anderes, der kann das natürlich gerne posten, aber bitte ohne unfreundliche kommentare, die dem eigenen profilierungswahn (ich bin der beste schnäppchenjäger)



 ...so sieht`s aus.

Der Thread ist eine Spitzenidee, Danke! Dass der Deutsche leider dazu neigt, alles was gut ist erst mal schlecht zu reden oder etwas Böses zu vermuten, bestätigt sich hier leider wieder einmal. 

Habe aufgrund der Tipps schon richtig gute Schnäppchen gemacht. Wäre schade, wenn das hier einschläft. Daher zwei Tipps von mir:

Fun-Corner: Helm MET Kaos von 129  auf 69  (zwar nicht das ganz aktuelle Modell, habe ihn aber selber bestellt und der ist für das Geld ein Top-Allmountain-Helm)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005903

Nochmal Fun-Corner: Reifen Bontrager Jones AcX TLR (26 x 2.35) nur 13,50  statt 34,90 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005789

Habe ich mir die Reifen auch selber zugelegt. Der tubeless-ready-Reifen funzt zusammen mit Mavic Tubelessfelge (819) super. Milch rein, aufblasen und kein Milchaustritt, nach 24 h ein Wenig Druckabfall, nochmals auf 1,9 bar gepumpt, seither dicht. Reifen ist ein guter Allrounder, der auch bei der momentanen feuchten Witterung eine bessere Figur macht wie manch Bike-Bravo-Gewinner. Auch die Gewichtsangabe hat zumindest bei meinen Reifen gestimmt. Seitenwände sich ausreichend dick, so dass bisheriger Felskontakt ohne jeden Schaden überstanden wurde.

Fun-Corner hat bei beiden Bestellungen schnell und unkompliziert geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2010)

Hy,

ich find die XTR Disc V/H IS  217  hier ganz günstig:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1629&osCsid=350cb9555f4c72d2862e311183bcf2c6

und dann noch die XT Scheibe 160 mm Centerlock 9 

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6811&osCsid=350cb9555f4c72d2862e311183bcf2c6


Grüße

M.


----------



## nullstein (14. Mai 2010)

Wat fÃ¼r die Sicherheit 
661 Race Knee/Shin Guard in GrÃ¶Ãe M fÃ¼r 29,90â¬
http://www.100prozentbike.de/produc...ace-Knie-Shin-Guard-Gr--M---Farbe--Weiss.html

Und noch wat zum Sparen.
661 Full Comp FF Helm fÃ¼r 39,95â¬ anstatt 109â¬.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-full-comp-helmet-2007.html


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Mai 2010)

Rock Shox Totem:

Coil & Solo Air für 699
http://www.jehlebikes.de/wbp-22597-federgabel-rock-shox-totem-dh-coil-2010.html
http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-totem-solo-air-2010.html

2Step für 799
http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-totem-dh-2step-air-2010.html


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2010)

Na bei Jehle... - hier ist sie billiger:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...o_Air_Tapered__Federgabel,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Mai 2010)

und nicht die 2010


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2010)

und kein 2 step


----------



## Steve Style (18. Mai 2010)

Für tubeless-Fahrer gibt es bei Hibike ein FRM-Schnäppchen (habe zumindest bisher kein besseres Angebot weit und breit gesehen).

FRM-Milch für 9,90 bzw. 14,90  pro 0,5 / 1,0 Liter: 

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessi...f4f6402e4a034#

War bislang zufriedener NoTubes-Milch-Benutzer (was die Funktion nicht den Preis anging), aber bei dem Angebot habe ich gestern bestellt und bin gespannt, wie sich die FRM-Suppe schlägt.

Hibike hat auch die FRM-Rim Strips, Bänder etc. etwas unter UVP, allerdings warten die gerade auf eine FRM-Lieferung, so dass nicht alles vorrätig. Die Milch ist jedoch sofort ab Lager verfügbar.


----------



## Metrum (18. Mai 2010)

*Kurbel Zapata 730 g*

Hatte die Kurbel zuletzt gesucht und der beste Preis lag bisher bei 209â¬. Jetzt habe ich sie fÃ¼r 176â¬  gefunden. Billiger wirds sicherlich nicht mehr!

http://www.pitwalk.biz/shop/index.php?cat=c184_X---Type.html


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Mai 2010)

*VDO Z3 PC Link Radcomputer* sonst Ã¼ber 200â¬
FÃ¼r 177.95Euro inkl. Versand.
http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6...meters/4/vdo-vdo-z3-pc-link-radcomputer.phtml

Allerdings 14 Tage Lieferzeit!


----------



## Graf Kroko (19. Mai 2010)

Wer noch Licht braucht:

*B&M Ixon IQ Speed* für 99,95 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6883/ixon-iq-speed-led-akkuscheinwerfer.html

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (19. Mai 2010)

MZ 888 2009

http://www.actionsports.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=888

888 ATA WC 1289.-   jetzt 499.-
888 RC3 WC 1699.-   jetzt 666.-


----------



## Radon_Biker (19. Mai 2010)

XT Bremshebel im Set fÃ¼r 58â¬




Ich konnte nicht nein sagen


----------



## bastelfreak (19. Mai 2010)

58â¬ fÃ¼r die Bremshebel


----------



## Radon_Biker (19. Mai 2010)

Upps..
Ich hatte sie noch für 48 gekauft 

Aber dürfte immer noch günstiger sein als bei andren Anbietern!

Danke für den Hinweis, ich korrigiere es!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. Mai 2010)

101 Rabatt beim Fahrradkauf bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## haural (22. Mai 2010)

Marzzochi 55 ATA: http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/19653/Marzocchi_55_ATA_Forks_2009_


----------



## Toffifeeultras (22. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/25-POWERBAR-PERF..._Fitness_Fitnessernährung&hash=item1e5b2b32ea

25 powerbar fÃ¼r 25â¬
habe mir selbst zwei packete bestellt, die laufen erst 05//11 ab nicht wie angegeben in drei monaten


----------



## geopard (22. Mai 2010)

suche eine Shimano Disc Bremse als Top Schnäppchen, wer kann mir helfen?

Gruss

PS.: Normalerweise sollte es in jeder Rubrik/Unterrubrik ein Schnäppchenthread geben.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2010)

ps.: normalerweise sollen hier nur schnäppchen gepostet werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (23. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Kurbel Zapata 730 g*
> 
> Hatte die Kurbel zuletzt gesucht und der beste Preis lag bisher bei 209. Jetzt habe ich sie für 176  gefunden. Billiger wirds sicherlich nicht mehr!
> 
> http://www.pitwalk.biz/shop/index.php?cat=c184_X---Type.html



Ach deshalb haste dich nicht mehr meldet. Hätteste mal was gesagt.


----------



## bike-runner (24. Mai 2010)

geopard schrieb:


> suche eine Shimano Disc Bremse als Top Schnäppchen, wer kann mir helfen?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> PS.: Normalerweise sollte es in jeder Rubrik/Unterrubrik ein Schnäppchenthread geben.



www.goggle.de


----------



## warpax (24. Mai 2010)

Geile Idee. Abo


----------



## Graf Kroko (25. Mai 2010)

Bike Rucksack *Tatonka Pleney 12+* für 49,95 statt 90,- bei Globi:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=137809&GTID=

Olli


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Mai 2010)

> Bike Rucksack Tatonka Pleney 12+ für 49,95 statt 90,- bei Globi:
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/d...r=137809&GTID=
> 
> Olli



Oh ein "Aktivruckack", wie wird das genau betont? ruc-kack oder ruck-ack?


----------



## warpax (26. Mai 2010)

DT Swiss EX 1750 mit VR 20mm Steckachse und hinten 10mm Thru Bolt für 549 (alle anderen Varianten normal teuer):

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Loch-Enduro-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. Mai 2010)

75 Rabatt beim Fahrradkauf bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## philrock (2. Juni 2010)

abo


----------



## k.nickl (2. Juni 2010)

Giant Glory 2010 - M - 3600â¬
http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-glory-2010-austellungsrad-einzelstueck-p-144966.html

oder nur der Rahmen, 1600â¬ 

http://www.bikestore.cc/giant-glory-rahmen-2010-p-136544.html


----------



## ckl-online (2. Juni 2010)

Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5

54 statt 90 Euro

Gilt nur heute

http://outdoortrekking2010.de/Nach-...archparam=1845&emst=8Uc7GYUYRP_3687_198811_31


----------



## Deleted 5247 (4. Juni 2010)

Wieder im Angebot:

Scott Groove in rot/weiss oder blau/weiss für 31,12 EUR: http://tinyurl.com/2w9y4ua

Vergleichspreise liegen bei 54,90 EUR: http://tinyurl.com/3542jcj und http://tinyurl.com/2w73qdd


----------



## pommodore (15. Juni 2010)

Fox-Gabeln stark reduziert. Habe bei diesem Shop bisher nur Ski und Zubehör bestellt, lief aber alles ohne Probleme ab.


----------



## markus182 (17. Juni 2010)

Reba Sl '10 in weiss für 260

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32873/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-2010-weiss-mit-remote-option.html


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2010)

pommodore schrieb:


> Fox-Gabeln stark reduziert. Habe bei diesem Shop bisher nur Ski und Zubehör bestellt, lief aber alles ohne Probleme ab.



Aber Vorsicht: Ich versuche gerade einen defekten RM Vertex über die abzuwickeln. Geht mal gar nicht! Da wird auf Mails nicht geantwortet und die Rücksendung nicht angenommen.

Robert


----------



## nun_der_chef (17. Juni 2010)

Continental Speed King 2,3 falt ... 9,95

hier...


----------



## bene94 (17. Juni 2010)

empfohlener Luftdruck: 3,5 bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (17. Juni 2010)

Der hat ja schließlich auch "wenig Rollwiederstand"


----------



## saturno (18. Juni 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Ich versuche gerade einen defekten RM Vertex über die abzuwickeln. Geht mal gar nicht! Da wird auf Mails nicht geantwortet und die Rücksendung nicht angenommen.
> 
> Robert



tja so isses mit den aussengeländern, die interessiert das nicht, verkauft ist verkauft, da kannste es mal über den dt. importeur versuchen, denke da wirste aber pech haben.


----------



## markus182 (18. Juni 2010)

Recon Solo Air '10 für 200:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32870/recon-sl-solo-air-100mm-2010-schwarz-mit-remote-option.html


----------



## trixter78 (24. Juni 2010)

Bei FunCorner gibt es (wieder) das 
*Rotwild C1 FS / Red 3*

in den Größen S und M für *1990,*-* statt** 3499,-*.

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A005798

Auf der Startseite gibts auch ein paar andere Schnäppchen.


----------



## fivepole (24. Juni 2010)

Das sieht wirklich gut aus ... für mich ein echtes Schnäppchen ...


----------



## warpax (24. Juni 2010)

Bei www.Bike-box.de gibt es gerade den Selle Italia SLR XP in verschiedenen Farben für 60 Euro. Sonst überall günstigstenfalls 70 Euro. Leider erlaubt die Seite kein Deeplinking.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2010)

klar geht das

http://www.bike-box.de/de/p_543.html


----------



## warpax (24. Juni 2010)

Spannend. Mein Browser zeigt das nicht an und wie man den Link trotzdem rauskriegt, habe ich so ewig nicht mehr gebraucht, daß ich das vergessen habe.


----------



## Icefever (24. Juni 2010)

Dafür aber Versandkosten von 8EUR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (24. Juni 2010)

Den SLR XP gibts hier noch etwas günstiger:
http://www.egle-parts.de/
Für die Schweizer unter uns. Die sind recht nahe an der Grenze. Da kann man sich im Moment den SLR XP auch mal für 66.50sfr ergattern!!!


----------



## Icefever (24. Juni 2010)

http://www.bike-palast.com/MTB-Trekking/Saettel/Selle-Italia-SLR-XP-schwarz.html

54,90EUR

Aber muss nachbestellt werden...


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es mit nem neuen Threat???

"Wo gibts denn Selle Italia SLR XP" am günstigsten...  
oder "ich hab den Selle Italia SLR XP noch ein paar Euro günstiger gesehen"


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juni 2010)

Bis zum 17. Juli gibt es bei HiBike 15% auf Protektoren von 2010 u.a. von Race Face, O'neal und sixsixone. 
Nachteil: Nur im Laden selber


----------



## Icefever (24. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das passt hier zu dem Thread.

Alle hier geposteten Preise sind Schnäppchen für diesen Sattel.


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. Juni 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bis zum 17. Juli gibt es bei HiBike 15% auf Protektoren von 2010 u.a. von Race Face, O'neal und sixsixone.
> Nachteil: Nur im Laden selber



Auch Helme ?

mfg Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (24. Juni 2010)

Ich zitiere:


> Ab sofort starten wir die Sicherheitsoffensive für alle abwärts orientierten Fahrstile!
> 
> Bis zum 17. Juli bieten wir unseren treuen Laden-Kunden satte 15% Rabatt auf Protektoren. Diese Aktion gilt für Oberkörper-, Knie- und Armprotektoren des Jahrgangs 2010 von Dainese, O´Neal, Race Face, sixsixone und TSG. Und ist ausschließlich unserer Ladenkundschaft im HIBIKE Kronberg vorbehalten. Reinschauen lohnt sich also!


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. Juni 2010)

ach misst 

aber danke


----------



## Tifftoff (28. Juni 2010)

Für Rennradler unter uns: Michelin Pro2Race schwarz für 16Euro


----------



## Rseven (30. Juni 2010)

Absolutes Schnäppchen. Durin Race 2009 in schwarz, oder weiß für 425!
http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen-Zubehoe...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4788&t=63&c=65&p=65


----------



## skamenz (30. Juni 2010)

Crank Brothers Mallet 2 Pedale fuer 85 Euro (22 Euro unter dem idealo.de Preis) im Ebayshop

http://cgi.ebay.de/CRANKBROTHERS-MA...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a013de42


habe ich auch schon zugeschlagen und war alles OK.


Gruss S&S


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

Rseven schrieb:


> Absolutes Schnäppchen. Durin Race 2009 in schwarz, oder weiß für 425!
> http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen-Zubehoe...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4788&t=63&c=65&p=65



Ich liebäugel schon die ganze Zeit mit der! Wenn meine SID gut weggeht, kommt die rein!


----------



## Floh (1. Juli 2010)

Natürlich nicht billig, aber 2010er Hope Tech V2 Satz (VR+HR) mit 
203/203 mm Floating Discs !
für 394 Euro bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Paire-de-frein...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item1e5caaf46b

Das Günstigste was ich vorher gefunden habe lag bei 520 Euro (gocycle)


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

ich weiÃ zwar nicht wo du suchst aber hier gibt es sie im satz fÃ¼r 359â¬ http://bike-box.de/index.html?target=dept_326.html&lang=de
oder mit Vented fÃ¼r 420â¬

Auserdem ein Deutscher Shop.


----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht wo du suchst aber hier gibt es sie im satz für 359 http://bike-box.de/index.html?target=dept_326.html&lang=de
> oder mit Vented für 420
> 
> Auserdem ein Deutscher Shop.



 Hat der Thread mir ja auch schon was gebracht! Es gibt die Teile auch woanders als bei gocycle. Dieses Ergebnis habe ich über google shopping NICHT gefunden. Witzig.

Aber 394 Euro ist schon immer noch billiger als 420 Euro oder?
Und bei den diversen positiven Bewertungen des Händlers hätte ich mit paypal keine Schmerzen da zu kaufen.

Naja kann ja jeder selbst überlegen. 26 Euronen ist wirklich nicht viel Aufpreis falls mal was damit ist.


----------



## Mircwidu (2. Juli 2010)

schau dir mal den Post genau an.
Du redest von der Floating Disc. Die kostet bei Bike-Box nur 359â¬ Also 40â¬ weniger als diese FranzÃ¶siche Seite welche nur die FLOATING DISK anbietet.

Falls du Vented (InneblÃ¼ftet) haben willst muss bei dem HÃ¤ndler noch einmal suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> schau dir mal den Post genau an.
> Du redest von der Floating Disc. Die kostet bei Bike-Box nur 359 Also 40 weniger als diese Französiche Seite welche nur die FLOATING DISK anbietet.
> 
> Falls du Vented (Inneblüftet) haben willst muss bei dem Händler noch einmal suchen.



Uupss, Du hast Recht! Asche auf mein Haupt. 
Is aber auch verwirrend was die alles an Varianten bauen.


----------



## markus182 (2. Juli 2010)

Reba Sl '10 in weiss jetzt sogar für 239,- 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a32873/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-weiss-mit-remote-option.html


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2010)

aber ohne lockout-hebel!


----------



## markus182 (2. Juli 2010)

aber die hat man ja des öfteren noch irgendwo rumliegen...


----------



## Renito (4. Juli 2010)

Continental Raceking für 24,99 statt 49,90


----------



## Deleted152447 (4. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar kein Angebot aber trotzdem ein guter Hinweis :


http://www.magura.com/de/wir-ueber-...delle-fuer-kurze-zeit-mit-bonus-belaegen.html


----------



## beat2eps (4. Juli 2010)

Aktuell gibt es das Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 für 2299, statt 2699 (siehe Canyon Homepage)


----------



## ben83 (8. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts den Giro Athlon im moment für 69,90. Also mehr als 50 % Rabatt....

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...009-matte-brown-gold::21425.html?refID=idealo


----------



## uphillking (8. Juli 2010)

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9666&osCsid=23edbd24b4940ed833ee658e3698e351
Für DEN Preis sonst nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ein alter Mann (8. Juli 2010)

Zur Saisonmitte senken wir die Preise auf alle Trek Session und Scratch Modelle um -15%...

Im Detail bedeutet dies dann:

- Trek Session 8: UVP  3499,- | Unser Angebot:  2974,-
- Trek Session 88: UVP  4999 | Unser Angebot:  4249,-
- Trek Scratch 6 Air: UVP  3299 | Unser Angebot:  2804,-
- Trek Scratch 8 Air: UVP  4299 | Unser Angebot:  3654,-
- Trek Scratch 7 coil: UVP 3499 | Unser Angebot:  2974,-
- Trek Scratch 9 coil: UVP  4999 | Unser Angebot:  4249,-

Dieses Angebot gilt nur auf lagernde Ware!


----------



## uli49 (8. Juli 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Zur Saisonmitte senken wir die Preise auf alle Trek Session und Scratch Modelle um -15%...
> 
> Im Detail bedeutet dies dann:
> 
> ...



Darf ich ihn beleidigen?


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juli 2010)

Hat wer nen Geheimtipp für ne 2010er Lyrik 2-Step oder ne Fox 36 Talas 2011 ?


----------



## John Rico (9. Juli 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Giro Athlon im moment für 69,90. Also mehr als 50 % Rabatt....
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...009-matte-brown-gold::21425.html?refID=idealo



Das war wohl nur ein Tagesangebot, bei mir werden 150  angezeigt.
Schade!


----------



## ben83 (9. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das war wohl nur ein Tagesangebot, bei mir werden 150 â¬ angezeigt.
> Schade!



Ja sehe ich auch gerade. War aber gestern auch kurzzeitig schonmal. Schau einfach spÃ¤ter nochmal rein. Ich habe meinen gestern bestellt und wurde gestern auch verschickt. Oder schreibe dem Laden mal ne email. Bei Idealo steht er sogar noch mit 69.90 drin...

GrÃ¼Ãe Ben


----------



## fivepole (9. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Darf ich ihn beleidigen?



Von mir bekommst du grünes Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeyjey (9. Juli 2010)

Super treat!  

Nun von mir auch noch ein super Tipp! Nur noch dieses Wochenende, 50% auf alle Bike Klamotten, Rucksäcke und Helme. Bei Krafstoff Bikes in Dornbirn Österreich.

http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/


----------



## canyon.biker (9. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Darf ich ihn beleidigen?



von mir aus ja


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9666&osCsid=23edbd24b4940ed833ee658e3698e351
> Für DEN Preis sonst nicht zu bekommen.



Wäre schon hilfreich wenn Du noch dazu schreibst was es ist, mag ja nicht jeder drauf klicken!

Ist ein Liteville 301 Rahmenkit...


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2010)

Hab auch noch was:
1 Paar Avid Code 2010 203/203 in weiss fÃ¼r 260 â¬ inkl. Versand
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390216313104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

FÃ¼r 10 â¬ weniger auch in diesem "Alu-Natur" was irgendwie nach "sorry, Farbe ham wer vergessen" aussieht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390207235160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hoffe natÃ¼rlich insgeheim dass den Preis wieder einer schlagen kann, also los Jungs enttÃ¤uscht mich nicht!


----------



## AMDude (9. Juli 2010)

Hab mir gestern ein 514er Zesty geholt. Imo sehr guter Preis.

http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/de/A...=9fa4534d43562080c9c86d2b787a96ea&filter_id=5


----------



## bastelfreak (9. Juli 2010)

In schnÃ¶dem schwarz fÃ¼r 242,90â¬ 
TNC AVID CODE 5

Edit sagt: Oh es sind ja die Mag Varianten, also dann ist das eBayangebot unschlagbar


----------



## juneoen (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2...rz-blackbox-maxle-lite-mit-remote-option.html

reba mit blackbox  299 und andere gabeln


----------



## rasumichin (17. Juli 2010)

*Race Face Diabolus D2 Vorbau 1,5 29,9*

http://www.bikestore.cc/race-face-vorbau-diabolus-onepointfive-laenge-50mmblack-p-138855.html

*IRC Notos 26x2,10 Box, Schwarz/Rot Kevlar, 2 Stückpackung 24,9*

http://www.bikestore.cc/notos-26x210-schwarzrot-kevlar-stueckpackung-p-144840.html

*Pazzaz Rizer Lenker 630mm Breit, 31,8mm Klemmung, 20mm 11,99*

http://www.bikestore.cc/pazzaz-rizer-lenker-630mm-breit-318mm-klemmung-20mm-hoehe-p-109115.html


----------



## beat2eps (17. Juli 2010)

Rock Shox Revelation Dual Air 2010 im Angebot Juli bei Velokontor für *349,95*

http://www.velokontor.de


----------



## KaiservonChina (18. Juli 2010)

Wer günstige Laufräder sucht:

Ansonsten bekommt man den Shimano Wh-M505 für bestenfalls über 90 Euro:
Hier für 79,99 zzgl. 4,50 Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2010)

Wer breite Reifen für XC sucht: Vredestein Tiger Claw in 2.4" für 12,90 statt 39,90.


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

Xc? 2.4"?


----------



## uli49 (18. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Xc? 2.4"?



Warum nicht? Die gehen traumhaft. Wer's natürlich leicht und ohne Pannenschutz mag...


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

2,4" bekomme ich bei meinem Scale wahrscheinlich nicht mal zwischen die Kettenstreben...;(


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2010)

OT: Naja, je nach Platzangebot und eigenen Vorlieben. 2.4" ist ja nicht gleich 2.4". Jede Marke kocht da ein Stück weit ihr eigenes Süppchen.
So, nun aber weiter mit Schnäppchen!


----------



## uli49 (18. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> 2,4" bekomme ich bei meinem Scale wahrscheinlich nicht mal zwischen die Kettenstreben...;(



...tja, wer kann der kann. Ich habe momentan Black Panther in 2,35 drauf. Deren Volumen ist identisch mit dem Tiger Claw. Alle jubeln über die Dämpfungseigenschaften des RK. Da grins ich mir nur eins.


----------



## beat2eps (22. Juli 2010)

Rock Shox Reba Team Dual Air* 275!!!*

(leider steht nicht genau da ob mit oder ohne Steckachse, wobei die Produktvorschau die Maxle Lite abbildet)

http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reba...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4893


----------



## rasumichin (23. Juli 2010)

na wenn das mal nicht ist 

Race Face Prodigy Vorbau *-90%*
http://www.bikestore.cc/race-face-vorbau-prodigy-ausfuehrungen-p-140393.html


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2010)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wer breite Reifen für XC sucht: Vredestein Tiger Claw in 2.4" für 12,90 statt 39,90.



hab die bestllt 
kennt wer ein angebot für nen dämpfer unter 90 euro`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kennt wer ein angebot für nen dämpfer unter 90 euro`?



No klor!


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kennt wer ein angebot für nen dämpfer unter 90 euro?



Für welchen Biketyp soll´s denn sein? 
Geht das in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2010)

ja aber mit buchsen 100â¬ ich versuch grad ein low budget fully unter 500 â¬ aufzubauen. mir sind jetzt schon ein paar bei ebay durch lappen gegangen.

drum wÃ¤r auch was neues ganz schick. um genau zu sein bleiben 75 â¬ inkl buchsen fÃ¼r den dÃ¤mpfer


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja fast gar nicht ehrgeizig! 
Dann bleibt aber wohl nur einer mit Stahlfeder, oder ist das ausgeschlossen?
Der hier läge mit Buchsen 4 drüber.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (24. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ja aber mit buchsen 100â¬ ich versuch grad ein low budget fully unter 500 â¬ aufzubauen. mir sind jetzt schon ein paar bei ebay durch lappen gegangen.
> 
> drum wÃ¤r auch was neues ganz schick. um genau zu sein bleiben 75 â¬ inkl buchsen fÃ¼r den dÃ¤mpfer



NÂ´ Fully fÃ¼r unter 500 Euro???  Willst du damit die 15 jÃ¤hrigen MÃ¤dels vor der Eisdiele beeindrucken??? Also, im GelÃ¤nde wird das aber nicht besonders funktionieren, zumindest nicht besser als ein Hardtail in der Preisklasse. Aber das funktioniert wenigstens!! Besser wie ein Baumarktfully!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juli 2010)

mal langsam, man muss nur wissen wie. nem kumpel hab ich nen fully für 650 euro aufgebaut. damit war er jetzt schon mehrfach im park und hat keinerlei defekte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2010)

jo wird ne schnitte das bike. 1 - 2 teile ausn keller ein paar gebrauchte 

aber genug spam ich kann es dann ja als schnäppchen posten 

ich verwende diesen rahmen. und ich find hier p/l echt gut. zumal es den in 16" gibt. gehört definitiv hier rein

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fully-Rahmen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf24935


----------



## Floh (26. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> jo wird ne schnitte das bike. 1 - 2 teile ausn keller ein paar gebrauchte
> 
> aber genug spam ich kann es dann ja als schnäppchen posten
> 
> ...



Autsch. Mit Canti-Sockeln? Finde das Rahmenkonzept auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht, hätte aber Sorgen was die Verarbeitungsqualität angeht, z.B. Sitzrohr, IS-Bremsaufnahme, Tretlagergewinde, Steuerrohr vernünftig auf Maß ausgerieben/gefertigt?
Wenn man das alles nachsetzen lassen muss ist man schnell eine Menge Geld los, außer man hat den kompletten Satz von Park Tool schon im Keller liegen.
Und dann halt noch die Frage ob der Rahmen gerade ist - und ob er hält.

Will damit nicht sagen dass es nicht auch ein Top-Teil sein kann. Wäre aber nach meiner Einschätzung ein bisschen Glückssache.
Mach doch mal einen separaten BilligFully-Thread auf, damit man das nicht hier diskutieren muss...


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2010)

Die Diskussion Ã¼ber Sinn und Unsinn eines 500â¬ Fullys kann man klasse in einem eigenen Thread fÃ¼hren, hier gehÃ¶rts definitv nicht hin.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2010)

genau. wenn der rahmen ein schnäppchen ist, poste ich hier die bilder. wenn nicht teile ich es euch mit.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2010)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wer breite Reifen für XC sucht: Vredestein Tiger Claw in 2.4" für 12,90 statt 39,90.



Die sind ein Witz 53.65 mm bei 657 gramm. breit ist was anderes 

fahreindruck. absolut geil für asphalt, da sie komplett rund sind auf der lauffläche.

da steht 2,4 und 60 mm drauf


----------



## markus182 (27. Juli 2010)

ist dann wohl die 2.1" variante


----------



## Deleted 5247 (27. Juli 2010)

Crosshelm (AGV RC-5) "Skulls black/blue" in Größe S für 27,97 + 3,95 VSK mit Hilfe des Gutscheines: POLOSSV


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2010)

So ein paar Bilder. Der Rahmen ist echt top. Das Schaltauge wurde vergessen, aber wird noch nachgesendet. Verarbeitung super! 2395gr in Größe 16. Ich find ihn top und die Radhebungkurve wird am ende ziemlich Progressiv. Sehr interessant. Bin schon aufs Fahrverhrhalten gespannt.


----------



## Sirjony (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100226112237&pnr=12995
Boxxer WC 2009 zu 750â¬ - ist das eigentlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen oder nur ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

In Schwarz gibts das Teil hier für 495 EUR:
http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...k-Shox-Boxxer-Race-Federgabel-2009::2671.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (28. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> In Schwarz gibts das Teil hier für 495 EUR:
> http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...k-Shox-Boxxer-Race-Federgabel-2009::2671.html



Das ist die Boxxer Race, die liegt überall so um die 500 Euro. Die Boxxer World Cup hingegen wird man für den Preis neu wohl nicht kriegen


----------



## fivepole (28. Juli 2010)

Sirjony schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100226112237&pnr=12995
> Boxxer WC 2009 zu 750 - ist das eigentlich ein Schnäppchen oder nur ein gutes Angebot?



Hmmmm. Manche schwören ja auf die 09er Worldcup. Da sie nicht mehr produziert wird es es schwierig zu beurteilen ob Schnäppchen oder nicht.

Out.


----------



## Bobbi (28. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> So ein paar Bilder. Der Rahmen ist echt top. Das Schaltauge wurde vergessen, aber wird noch nachgesendet. Verarbeitung super! 2395gr in Größe 16. Ich find ihn top und die Radhebungkurve wird am ende ziemlich Progressiv. Sehr interessant. Bin schon aufs Fahrverhrhalten gespannt.




Konstruktion ähnlich dem VPP von Santa Cruz und Intense.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> In Schwarz gibts das Teil hier für 495 EUR:
> http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...k-Shox-Boxxer-Race-Federgabel-2009::2671.html


 
Bevor jemand was bei UnityBikes bestellt aber bitte erst mal den Thread hier durchlesen.


----------



## macmaegges (29. Juli 2010)

Hey, kennt jemand einen Onlineshop, der Bremsenzubehör günstig anbietet?
Hope Scheiben, Avid Beläge und Adapter ,Entlüftungskit Avid .


----------



## Rolf (30. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> So ein paar Bilder. Der Rahmen ist echt top. Das Schaltauge wurde vergessen, aber wird noch nachgesendet. Verarbeitung super! 2395gr in Größe 16. Ich find ihn top und die Radhebungkurve wird am ende ziemlich Progressiv. Sehr interessant. Bin schon aufs Fahrverhrhalten gespannt.



Sieht ja schonmal gut aus  Ich hoffe Du berichtest weiter!


----------



## beat2eps (30. Juli 2010)

Dtswiss X 1800 Disc Center Lock MTB Laufradsatz ohne Schnellspanner für 169*
*


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal Outdoorbroker: Lezyne Powerpack 11 mit 3L Trinkblase fÃ¼r 37â¬ (Angebot gilt bis 1.9 12 Uhr)


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2010)

Hallo an die SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger,

kennt Ihr eigentlich diese Seite:

http://www.dealjaeger.de/Home

Unter Kategorien gibt es auch schon den Radsport. Und wenn man dort die Angebote einstellt, kann man nach Artikeln suchen, bzw. gÃ¼nstigere einpflegen. So bleibt das Ganze Ã¼bersichtlicher und auch aktuell.

WÃ¤re ja vielleicht eine MÃ¶glichkeit, ich zeige das mal (als Beispiel) mit diesem Angebot:

ZTR FLOW von Chainreaction fÃ¼r 53,40 â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38857

und hier dann bei DealjÃ¤ger eingestellt:

http://www.dealjaeger.de/deal/notubes-ztr-flow-disc-felge-schwarz?__fsk=2053843609

...nur mal so als Idee...kÃ¶nnt man ja als Plattform fÃ¼r "unsere" SchnÃ¤ppchen "missbrauchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (2. August 2010)

ist aber nicht immer aktuell...
teilweise wurden die angebote vor 825 tagen eingestellt^^


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2010)

... ja, ich weiss, die Seite war mal stark im kommen, ist dann aber wieder ziemlich in der Versenkung verschwunden. Aktuell bleiben halt die Angebote, die hochgeladen, bzw. korrigiert werden - siehst Du ja an Hand meines Beispiels.

Wie aktuell unsere Sachen sind, liegt dann halt an uns  - die Seite funktioniert jedenfalls.

Ich schreib gleich nochmal ein Angebot zu der Flow dazu, dann siehst Du wie es funktioniert (ist dann allerdings kein Schnäppchen, aber auch noch günstig)


----------



## Jackbeth (2. August 2010)

Muss man sich da registrieren, um Angebote einzustellen?


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2010)

> Muss man sich da registrieren, um Angebote einzustellen?



Ja, aber die wollen keine persönlichen Daten, nur MailAddy.


----------



## uli49 (2. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ja, aber die wollen keine persönlichen Daten, nur MailAddy.



Wer ist Addy?


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2010)

Mailadresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (2. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mailadresse



Ironiedetektor nicht geeicht? Babysprache ist doof!


----------



## Easy (3. August 2010)

Maxxis Monorail mit der hochwertigen EXC Mischung hier fÃ¼r schlappe 18,- â¬

http://www.bikestore.cc/products_restposten.php/page/3


----------



## teamscarpa (4. August 2010)

Super und ich hab sie noch für 25 Euro gekauft  Hab mich aber da schon gefreut.

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ifen-Maxxis-Medusa-26x2-10-70a-LUST-Falt.html


----------



## markus182 (5. August 2010)

Shimano PD-M520 Klickpedale:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15168/pd-m520-pedal-weiss.html


----------



## bobe (5. August 2010)

3x XT Schaltgruppe 770 für 250 Euro... und ich habe keine Kohle.... klick


----------



## singsang (5. August 2010)

Schwalbe Big Betty faltbar 26x2.4 für nur 25


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2010)

bobe schrieb:


> 3x XT Schaltgruppe 770 für 250 Euro... und ich habe keine Kohle.... klick



da bekommste wahrscheinlich nur die hälfte für.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2010)

So der SchnÃ¤pchen Rahmen von oben hat sich als schwieriger entpuppt als geahnt.
Das Rad ist zwar fertig aber man braucht folgendes
DÃ¤mpferbuchsen: 32 mm 34 mm
DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge: 165 mm
Steuersatz: !!!!! INTEGRIERT 41 mm Lagerdurchmesser!!!!! Nicht ein 41.8 gibt es bei cane creek
Umwerfer: Top Swing
Lager bei 4 Kant min 118 mm, besser 121

ich habe insg. 527 â¬ bezahlt


----------



## TheRacer (6. August 2010)

mal abonniert


----------



## kistenmacher (6. August 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> So der SchnÃ¤pchen Rahmen von oben hat sich als schwieriger entpuppt als geahnt.
> Das Rad ist zwar fertig aber man braucht folgendes
> DÃ¤mpferbuchsen: 32 mm 34 mm
> DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge: 165 mm
> ...



Schon gefahren? Zufrieden? MAch doch mal ne Auflistung was Du alles gekauft hast und fÃ¼r wie viel und vor allem wo.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2010)

Teileliste

Ich bin es ein Stück gefahren. Ich habe 0 Fullyerfahrung und steh auch nicht sonderlich drauf.

Federverhalten. Am Anfang sehr linear und soft am ab 2/3 sehr progressiv und dadurch gefühlt schluckfreudig.
Im Wiegetritt ist es mir etwas zu klein und zu weich. Ab einem Einfederweg von 50% verkürzt es die Kettenlänge etwas und die Kurbel sackt vielleicht 5° ab.

Wie gesagt, ich steh ehh net auf Fullys


----------



## Floh (10. August 2010)

Naja, das Rad war ja auch für "Tina" und nicht für Dich. 
527 Euro ist ´ne Ansage für ein Fully.
Sogar die Zugverlegung finde ich halbwegs gut gelöst.

Das mit dem TopSwing-Umwerfer musste ich beim Relaunch meines Blur auch feststellen, bei den DownSwing-Typen schleift der Schaltzug an der Schwinge weil er zu schräg weggeht.


----------



## Newmi (13. August 2010)

Noch 6h 40 min!!
Schwalbe Fat Albert-Set (26x2.40â³ 62-559 Skin Evolution ) bei Jehle im Live-Shopping fÃ¼r 50â¬
Klick mich


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Noch 6h 40 min!!
> Schwalbe Fat Albert-Set (26x2.40â³ 62-559 Skin Evolution ) bei Jehle im Live-Shopping fÃ¼r 50Â
> Klick mich




Wozu die Hetze:

Gibt es auch bei Hibike, sogar 11 Cent gÃ¼nstiger

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...t-Evo-SnakeSkin-Front-Rear-Faltreifenset.html

Ist also nicht wirklich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen


----------



## Newmi (13. August 2010)

Ok, haste Recht!!
Hab bei ein paar anderen geschaut, und da war das Set deutlich teurer!!
Und bei Hibike ist der Versand ja auch schon drin!!


----------



## frax061a (14. August 2010)

Cube Ltd Team 2010 für 650 bei ebay (nagelneu).

ZUGESCHLAGEN!


----------



## Metrum (14. August 2010)

Thema verfehlt! Setzen - Sechs!


----------



## saturno (14. August 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Teileliste
> 
> Ich bin es ein Stück gefahren. Ich habe 0 Fullyerfahrung und steh auch nicht sonderlich drauf.
> 
> ...




wie geil ist dass denn???? null fullyerfahrung und dann eine auf oberstester machen

linear soft progressiv schluckfreudig du wirfst ja mit fachbegriffen nur so um dich als wärs dein täglich brot. und dann noch kettenlänge verkürzen kurbel einsacken, wo lernt man das als null erfahrungsbiker denn so???


----------



## frax061a (14. August 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt! Setzen - Sechs!



Die kann ich mit der Eins in "Finanzen" locker ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. August 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> wie geil ist dass denn???? null fullyerfahrung und dann eine auf oberstester machen
> 
> linear soft progressiv schluckfreudig du wirfst ja mit fachbegriffen nur so um dich als wärs dein täglich brot. und dann noch kettenlänge verkürzen kurbel einsacken, wo lernt man das als null erfahrungsbiker denn so???



...in der bike...


----------



## tanteandi (14. August 2010)

...ich auch - ABO!!!


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> wie geil ist dass denn???? null fullyerfahrung und dann eine auf oberstester machen
> 
> linear soft progressiv schluckfreudig du wirfst ja mit fachbegriffen nur so um dich als wärs dein täglich brot. und dann noch kettenlänge verkürzen kurbel einsacken, wo lernt man das als null erfahrungsbiker denn so???


hab nur beschrieben wie es sich anfühlt wenn ich fahr.

einen progressiven und linearen federweg erkenn ich. die vor und nachteile auch. ich habe erst diesen monat von einer extrem bauchigen und progressiven lefty auf eine komplett lineare gewechelt und kenne die unterschiede. es ist nicht so das ich mich mit der fullytechnik nicht auskenne. ich habe bloß keinerlei fahrerfahrung mit fullys.

wenn der federweg am anfang recht konstant schwindet , je nach schlaggröße und bei härteren schlägen kein durchschlagen zu spüren ist.

achja und das mit der kettenlängung kann man auf touren sehr schön am berg beobachten. wenn beim  antritt es erstmal ins leere geht.

diverese begriffe wie progressiv, linear und so weiter lernt man auch außerhalb der bike.

ich habe auch nie behauptet ob es gut oder schlecht ist. die fullys die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin haben mir jedenfalls keinen spaß gemacht.
grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

mir gefällt der rahmen eigentlich echt gut. aber der hat glaub ich nur 100mm oder? denke, mit 50 mehr und dazu noch in ner kleinen grösse 15-17" wäre das ne idee wert...


----------



## MonsterJoe (15. August 2010)

zurück zum thema bitte


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> zurück zum thema bitte


 
genau. wo kam der rahmen her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbeth (16. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478769
(Saint Kurbel)


----------



## bobons (16. August 2010)

Fox Float R200 günstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14080/fox-float-r-200-508.html?uin=gh8pp1kpkqdi7uuvqbj0grt952


----------



## trunnion (17. August 2010)

Bei Bike 24 sind die leichten Schnellspanner wieder lieferbar. Naja, inzwischen hab ich andere, aber für die, die noch suchen http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=14551;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2010)

Hat wer nen Tip für nen leichten schlichten Sattel?

http://a.imageshack.us/img46/5300/dscf0258g.jpg


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. August 2010)

"Leicht" ist ja relativ...für mich ist ein 200g Sattel schon leicht, wenn das allerdings jemand aus der Leichtbauecke liest, dann gibt's ärger


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. August 2010)

So sieht mein SLR carbonio auch aus^^ hab den bruch in die mitte von der klemme geschoben und bin weiter den DH runter


----------



## kungfu (19. August 2010)

Schade das hier der Thread wieder grundlos zerlabert wird !
Wenn jemand einen Fahreindruck des Rahmens usw. will, dann macht doch eine PN ! Grebrochene Sättel interessieren auch nicht wirklich.......
Wäre auf Dauer besser wenn NUR Preistipps hier stehen würden !

Plaudertaschen !

Gruss
k.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

DT Swiss 440FR - 6.1D Vorderrad bei CNC-bike.de für 78+5,50 Versand

klicken


----------



## Sirjony (19. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> DT Swiss 440FR - 6.1D Vorderrad bei CNC-bike.de für 78+5,50 Versand
> 
> klicken



ich brauchs ja eigentlich nicht - soll ich trotzdem?

ist die Hügi die gleiche wie die 440?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

Sirjony schrieb:


> ich brauchs ja eigentlich nicht - soll ich trotzdem?
> 
> ist die Hügi die gleiche wie die 440?



ja... google ist dein freund!

Das dingens heißt DT Swiss Hügi 440 FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nighthawk205 (22. August 2010)

Hallo

bei Amazon gibt es das Sram X0 mit kurzem KÃ¤fig in Rot und Orange fÃ¼r 75â¬

http://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Schaltwerk-orange-kurzer-K%C3%A4fig/dp/B002K9BBQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1282480595&sr=1-1

sind nur noch 3 verfÃ¼gbar.


----------



## towatai (24. August 2010)

> DT Swiss 440FR - 6.1D Vorderrad bei CNC-bike.de für 78+5,50 Versand



ich habs gerade mal bestellt... allerdings als schnellspannerversion. wenn ich mir allein die preise der Nabe angucke ist es ja wohl mal n mega schnäppchen! da lohnt sich ja allein schon der Kauf und anschließend gewinnbringende verkauf


----------



## tanteandi (24. August 2010)

...für alle die nicht den Newsletter vom "Bikepalast" bekommen:  BMC Bikes und Rahmen reduziert!!!


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2010)

Habt ihr wahrscheinlich schon in der Anzeige oben rechts gelesen... aber für alle die es übersehen haben, bei HIBIKE gibt es in 2,25 und 2.4

*Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo SnakeSkin Front & Rear Faltreifenset   *


----------



## blood3d (24. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> DT Swiss 440FR - 6.1D Vorderrad bei CNC-bike.de für 78+5,50 Versand
> 
> klicken


 
Gibts das passende hinterrad auch irgendwo zu dem Preis (VR und HR als Spannversion)?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. August 2010)

wenn dus gefunden hast sach bescheid, ich brauchs aber als 135x12


----------



## warpax (25. August 2010)

Die hauen scheinbar gerade insgesamt DT Laufräder raus


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

Das HR gibts bei CNC für 188.Und es gibt auch einen Satz für 222,allerdings mit 150x12 Achse.


----------



## lordpoldy (25. August 2010)

Hey hat hier jemand einen Link wo es günstig einen Fullface helm gibt??? und Schienenbein/ Knie schoner Kombi???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (25. August 2010)

Hi,
suche ne neue Bremse,
jemand nen Vorschlag, wo es die Shimano Saint günstig gibt?
Grüße
othu


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche ne neue Bremse,
> jemand nen Vorschlag, wo es die Shimano Saint günstig gibt?
> Grüße
> othu



Bikecomponents! 299 inkl 203er Scheiben.


----------



## Easy (26. August 2010)

Scott Spark Carbon Damen Fully 11,6 kg für 1333,- 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1282800598JKa3aqA00yOBeCVr&lss=fahrrad&aktion=&naviid=521&ArtikelID=12609&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## martinos (26. August 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Scott Spark Carbon Damen Fully 11,6 kg für 1333,-
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


 
Geiler Preis - wenn es das vor einem Monat gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich meine Frau mit dieser Rennfeile ausgestattet. Zuschlagen, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Skeletor23 (26. August 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Hey hat hier jemand einen Link wo es günstig einen Fullface helm gibt??? und Schienenbein/ Knie schoner Kombi???



guck am besten mal bei chainreaction.
die haben im moment ausverkauf:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2010)

martinos schrieb:


> Geiler Preis - wenn es das vor einem Monat gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich meine Frau mit dieser Rennfeile ausgestattet. Zuschlagen, auf jeden Fall!



War ja klar mit dem Schleuderpreis, nur noch Größe L 49cm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (28. August 2010)

Saint HR Nabe für 29,99.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## bene94 (28. August 2010)

Die neue XTR-Kurbel für 425sfr. Günstiger wohl nur schwer zu bekommen, so früh.
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/2...ttenblatt_42_32_24_Kurbellaenge_175mm__10fach


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2010)

Das ist ja ne Faschokurbel, im Hakenkreuzdesign! 
Oder sehe ich das nur so?


----------



## Sardes (28. August 2010)

fängt das schon wieder an...


----------



## PlanB (28. August 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Faschokurbel, im Hakenkreuzdesign!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so einen Bullshit hab ich echt schon lang nicht mehr gelesen...  Könntest du deine geistigen Ergüsse in Zukunft vielleicht irgendwo anders kundtun, anstatt einen der meistabonnierten Threads im ganzen Forum zuzumüllen? Danke...

Ich glaub man sollte mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, dass Beiträge in diesem Thread erst von Moderatoren freigeschaltet werden müssen...


----------



## traffer (28. August 2010)

hat tatsächlich was vom sonnenrad. deswegen isses ja keine faschokurbel.
aber ausser wir deutsche gehn die leute ja eher locker und unverkrampft mit dem thema um.
also, cool down .. nächstes schnäppchen bitte.


----------



## lordpoldy (28. August 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Faschokurbel, im Hakenkreuzdesign!
> Oder sehe ich das nur so?




So unrecht hat er nicht, ich finde die kurbel schon sehr schön!!!
Aber das design erinnert daran


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. August 2010)

Löscht bitte eure Posts! und nurnoch schnäppchen links!


----------



## jaamaa (29. August 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Aber das design erinnert daran



Dann muß aber in dem Hirn (soweit vorhanden) ein Gendefekt vorliegen, der dann Alles spiegelverkehrt sehen lässt!


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2010)

könnt ihr einfach mal die fresse halten, dass interessiert keinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (29. August 2010)

also um wieder auf den sinn des thread zurück zukommen


rock shox revelation xx dual air 150 mm

zur zeit 399 euro incl versand

http://www.bikestore.cc/rock-shox-federgabel-revelation-dual-150mm-federweg-p-137195.html

fällt jeden tag um 5 %

 2 stück vorhanden


----------



## jaamaa (29. August 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> könnt ihr einfach mal die fresse halten, dass interessiert keinen!


Erst den Thread mit doch eher suboptimalen Fully-Fahrwerkstest zumüllen, die hier nun wirklich nichts zu suchen haben und dann andere User maßregeln. Schraub mal runter und ändere deinen Ton!!!


----------



## Easy (29. August 2010)

Eine Reba Team für 220,-

Ich musste 3x hingucken und glaubs immer noch nicht

http://veloxtra.de/RockShox/RockShox-Reba-Team-DualAir-100mm::2449.html?refID=psm


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2010)

scheint aber steckachse zu haben!


----------



## ettan (29. August 2010)

Fox 36 Van "r" für 617,54 Euro incl. Versand 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...h=fox 36 Van&gclid=CNiw0rjq3KMCFceOzAodID83VQ


----------



## blood3d (1. September 2010)

Garmin GPSmap 60CSx Outdoor Navi fÃ¼r 199,99â¬ + 10â¬ Versand nach DE bei Hervis.at (Bezahlung jedoch nur per Kreditkarte oder fÃ¼r die Ãsterreicher auch per Nachnahme mÃ¶glich.


----------



## superwolfi (1. September 2010)

blood3d schrieb:


> Garmin GPSmap 60CSx Outdoor Navi fÃ¼r 199,99â¬ + 10â¬ Versand nach DE bei Hervis.at (Bezahlung jedoch nur per Kreditkarte oder fÃ¼r die Ãsterreicher auch per Nachnahme mÃ¶glich.



Hi,

ist bereits ausverkauft.....
superwolfi


----------



## Gi7mo (2. September 2010)

*Dtswiss E 2200 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz 20mm Steckachse*






269 statt 399

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-20mm-Steckachse.html


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2010)

Alte Saint Bremse im Set mit Saint/Sun Single Track LRS für 242.
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7086


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (2. September 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Eine Reba Team für 220,-
> 
> Ich musste 3x hingucken und glaubs immer noch nicht
> 
> http://veloxtra.de/RockShox/RockShox-Reba-Team-DualAir-100mm::2449.html?refID=psm



Alles weg, die Reba wäre für Schnellspanner gewesen  ich war zu langsam bzw. habe hier zu schnell gepostet


----------



## Rolf (2. September 2010)

Wäre die auch ok: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a35602/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-weiss-rot-mit-remote-option.html

oder ist die Team so viel besser ?


----------



## markus182 (2. September 2010)

hat ne andere motion control einheit und ist leichter


----------



## MAX01 (3. September 2010)

Rock Shox Boxxer Race 10 (2. Generation)

fÃ¼r 457,95â¬ und kostenloser Versand
minus 2% Skonto bei Vorkasse

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=153931

oder fÃ¼r 459,-
http://www.bikeinsel.com/oscom/cata...ucts_id=474&osCsid=r3hjlv4atva55e41quoj9gp661


----------



## torquemada (3. September 2010)

für´s Jekyll, scheint ein Ausverkauf zu sein

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=fox+float+jekyll


----------



## danysun2010 (3. September 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> DT Swiss 440FR - 6.1D Vorderrad bei CNC-bike.de für 78+5,50 Versand
> 
> klicken



Jetzt müssen die Dinger wohl weg... DT Swiss Hügi und 440 FR Vorderradnaben für 48 und 60 Euro:

Hügi FR 20mm VR für 48 Euro..
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35474

440 FR 20mm VR für 59 Euro:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35433

440 FR Schnellspanner VR für 59 Euro:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35316

edit: habs auch mal bei der dritten dazugeschrieben, dass es VR ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## towatai (3. September 2010)

sind leider ja immer nur VR-Naben :-/


----------



## esmirald_h (6. September 2010)

Saint Naben: vorne oder hinten 30â¬
www.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## w650 (6. September 2010)

Heute bei Lidl,
Trikos, Jacken,Hosen,HAndschuhe, Schlösser, Luftpumpe....


----------



## kungfu (6. September 2010)

Aldi Süd ebenfalls.........



w650 schrieb:


> Heute bei Lidl,
> Trikos, Jacken,Hosen,HAndschuhe, Schlösser, Luftpumpe....


----------



## markus182 (6. September 2010)

die lange radhose sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?!
für 10 werd ich mir morgen glaub ich mal eine holen.
ich kann ja dann berichten, ob sie was taugt


----------



## vitaminc (6. September 2010)

Hab mir die Aldi Süd Hose gekauft, sitzt gut, Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## elementer (6. September 2010)

Bei hibike gibt's einige Chris King Classic VR-Naben für 99,90.

http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/p02b7463f83bdcab261ce15318695c0f9/sSc797de00f77048d9cad7db227c50755e/Chris-King-Classic-Vorderradnabe.html


----------



## Joe911 (7. September 2010)

w650 schrieb:


> Heute bei Lidl,
> Trikos, Jacken,Hosen,HAndschuhe, Schlösser, Luftpumpe....



Schwarze Lidl-Jacke für 15,99 hat einen guten, recht körpernahen Schnitt und macht einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. Größenangaben sind korrekt.


----------



## Dreh (8. September 2010)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Schwarze Lidl-Jacke für 15,99 hat einen guten, recht körpernahen Schnitt und macht einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. Größenangaben sind korrekt.



Hab ich mir gestern auch geholt, find sie auch ned schlecht..is innen zudem noch leicht mit Fleece gefüttert.
edit: ich hab die von Aldi..^^


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2010)

Leude, nix gegen Aldi und Lidl Sachen, hab selber genug von der Ware und nutze sie auch ständig, aber dafür gibts genug eigene Threads, wie hier oder hier.

Und Schnäppchen sind das auch erst dann, wenn die Sachen runtergesetzt sind, was je eigentlich nicht vorkommt.

Ich warte hier immer noch auf richtige Schnapper, wie zB. ne Gore Softshell für 40Eu oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (8. September 2010)

ich wollte trotzdem nochmal was zur hose loswerden.
die nähte scheuern nicht und die hose macht soweit einen soliden eindruck.
winddicht soll sie auch sein. einzig die fehlenden hosenträger sind ein minuspunkt - bei 10 allerdings zu verkraften


----------



## bobons (9. September 2010)

Weiss nicht ob es etwas taugt, scheint aber günstig und sehr leicht für 140 mm Federweg zu sein:
Marzocchi XC700 2008 - Marzocchi XC700 2008


----------



## traffer (9. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Ich warte hier immer noch auf richtige Schnapper, wie zB. ne Gore Softshell fÃ¼r 40Eu oder so....


http://www.outdoortrends.de/bekleidung/jacken/lafuma-women-trekking-ws-jacket-softshelljacke.html?campaign=Preisportale/Google/Lafuma/Women%20Trekking%20WS%20Jacket%20-%20Softshelljacke/&ia-pmtrack=69936504&ia-subid=Lafuma/Women%20Trekking%20WS%20Jacket%20-%20Softshelljacke/
is zwar ne Damenjacke, aber vielleicht kannste dir beim Tittenschnitzer die fehlenden Polster noch dazu implantieren lassen.


sonst fÃ¼r 90.-â¬ hier: http://markenboerse.com/adidas-herren-outdoor-gore-softshell-jacke-p-181.html?language=de


----------



## markus182 (10. September 2010)

Elixir CR für 90

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34124/elixir-cr-alu-scheibenbremse-vorne-185mm-pm.html


----------



## blood3d (10. September 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> Elixir CR für 90
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34124/elixir-cr-alu-scheibenbremse-vorne-185mm-pm.html



Die für hinten gibt's in verschiedenen Längen zum selben Preis.


----------



## martinos (10. September 2010)

> Elixir CR für 90
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a34...-185mm-pm.html


 
Kaufen oder nicht kaufen? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Kombi auf Lager legen soll?


----------



## sharky (10. September 2010)

martinos schrieb:


> Kaufen oder nicht kaufen? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Kombi auf Lager legen soll?



kaufen! zu dem kurs bekommst die nimmer! überlege nämlich grad das selbe  
leider keine carbonhebel, aber sonst gibt es da nix zu überlegen, finde ich


----------



## luckyslevin (10. September 2010)

Vermutlich so günstig, weil bald die neuen 2011er herauskommen...


----------



## sharky (10. September 2010)

luckyslevin schrieb:


> Vermutlich so günstig, weil bald die neuen 2011er herauskommen...



alle anderen sind bei H&S teuer wie eh und je und die 2011er dürften sich nicht von den 2010er unterscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (10. September 2010)

Doch, sind zumindest laut Vorberichterstattung modifiziert worden.
Stand zumindest in der "Bravo"...


----------



## sharky (10. September 2010)

naja, fragt sich eben immer, ob das, was innen geändert wird, auch außen ankommt. gut möglich, dass einige optimierungen vorgenommen wurde, aber ob die sich in bremskraft und / oder standfestigkeit niederschlagen  seit die probleme mit der dichtung beseitigt scheinen, kann man der bremse ja auch keine defektanfälligkeit mehr attestieren


----------



## Gi7mo (10. September 2010)

*Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo SnakeSkin 26x2,4 2er Set Faltreifen Modell 2010*

*54,95*


----------



## sharky (10. September 2010)

Gi7mo schrieb:


> *Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo SnakeSkin 26x2,4 2er Set Faltreifen Modell 2010*



bei H&S nochmal 5 günstiger


----------



## Hubschraubär (11. September 2010)

Den dicken Albert gibts doch im Set schon lange für den Preis. Bei Actionsport ist sowohl das 2,25" und das 2,4" Set für 49,90 zu bekommen. Und ab 50 Euro versandkostenfreie Lieferung ... muss man eben noch ein Speichennippel für 10 Cent mitbestellen 

Von den Avid Bremsen wird es wohl noch so einige Schnäppchen geben. Erstmal die Teile oder Farben die sich weniger gut verkaufen. Die Elixir R in weiss als Komplettset für 138,- Euro ist ja nun auch nicht gerade teuer und wurde zumindest schon von zwei Shops angeboten, derzeit noch bei cnc-bike.de


----------



## kungfu (11. September 2010)

Ich versuche es mal andersrum !
Bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Schuhen:
-Shimano SH-M086L
-Shimano SH-M161
-Mavic Razor weiss MTB Schuh

Ich benötige in SHIM Schuhen 46 / MAVI Schuhen ( nicht sicher )

Wenn ihr also einen Shop kennt der gerade diese Schuhe verschleudert......
danke für den Link !

Gruss
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (12. September 2010)

Abo!


----------



## morph027 (14. September 2010)

2010 Reba SL DualAir 100mm weiss/rot fÃ¼r 239,00 â¬

Der nicht ganz so hÃ¼bsche aber taugliche Shimano SH-AM40 All-Mountain-Schuh fÃ¼r 59,99 â¬


----------



## Spacer999 (14. September 2010)

Wie läuft es sich in denen? Also bei ausgedehnten Schiebestücken auf Stein/Schotter?


----------



## Heili (14. September 2010)

> Abo!


Dito


----------



## morph027 (14. September 2010)

Selber nicht probiert, da die Sohle aber recht weich (grip) und steifer (vor allem mit extra Einlage) als bei den FiVe Tens ist, dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2010)

Hm und wie fallen die in der Größe aus? Ist dann auch wieder so ne Sache aber auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Spacer999 (14. September 2010)

Größe 46 gabs natürlich nimmer  Aber hab überall gelesen dasse MINDESTENS eine Größe kleiner ausfallen.
Sprich hab jetzt die 47er bestellt und hoffe es passt! 

Danke für die Info, der Preis ist heiß  

Gruß


----------



## Dreh (14. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Dito



Gibt ja auch die Themen-Optionen oben.. -> Thema abbonieren


----------



## Heili (14. September 2010)

Danke, wusste ich nicht


----------



## haural (15. September 2010)

Die Shimanos fallen auf jeden Fall kleiner aus, daher ne Nr größer empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. September 2010)

leut, schnäppchen posten, keine schuhkaufberatung drauß machen


----------



## ettan (15. September 2010)

Cratoni Titan-Pro Helme, verschiedene Farben und Größen für 39,95 Euro statt 119 Euro bei H&S

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m12/k465/cratoni.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> leut, schnäppchen posten, keine schuhkaufberatung drauß machen



 GANZ MEINE MEINUNG!!!!



Aber sowas würd ich ja nicht schreiben wenn ich nicht gleich noch ein Schnäppchen für euch hätte :

ShimanoSchuh für 35,-

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Schuhe/Shimano-SH-MT32-BR-Touring-Schuh::17710.html


----------



## rabidi (15. September 2010)

Rahmen BMC Trailfox 01 für 499 Euro
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ahmen-BMC-Trailfox-01-Shark-Metalic-2009.html

Angebot täglich im Auge behalten hatte im Frühjahr einen Cube Stereo Rahmen dort gekauft der war einen Tag lang von 499 auf 333 Euro runtergesetzt.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rasumichin (15. September 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Rahmen BMC Trailfox 01 für 499 Euro
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ahmen-BMC-Trailfox-01-Shark-Metalic-2009.html
> 
> Angebot täglich im Auge behalten hatte im Frühjahr einen Cube Stereo Rahmen dort gekauft der war einen Tag lang von 499 auf 333 Euro runtergesetzt.
> ...



mist, den hatte ich nicht eingestellt damit ihn mir keiner wegschnappt solag ich hin und her überleg

naja, wahrscheinlich wirds eh was anderes für mich werden


----------



## Egika (15. September 2010)

Naja, und im selben Laden gibts ein 160mm Fully fÃ¼r unter 1000,-â¬
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ck-Mountainbike-BMC-Supertrail-ST02-2010.html


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2010)

bikepalast hat diese angebote schon seit ca. 3 monaten drin!


----------



## TheRacer (15. September 2010)

Sram X0 Trigger 9-fach Rechts


----------



## benzinkanister (15. September 2010)

lrs: singletrack auf saint naben
Bremsen: saint

242 eier

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=7086&osCsid=c2972d62065f330d00ec7abb6ded7445


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. September 2010)

Aber leider die alte Saint sonst wärs ein Knaller gewesen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. September 2010)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Sram X0 Tri*pp*er 9-fach Rechts





Aber nur mit Handschuhen fahren


----------



## towatai (15. September 2010)




----------



## TheRacer (15. September 2010)

haha......hab ich mal geändert.


----------



## bobons (16. September 2010)

Egika schrieb:


> Naja, und im selben Laden gibts ein 160mm Fully für unter 1000,-
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ck-Mountainbike-BMC-Supertrail-ST02-2010.html



Owned by 180 mm Fully unter 800 Euro:

GT i-Drive 7 3.0


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2010)

@ bonbons 
wenn es nach dir geht, kÃ¶nnte ma hier auch baumarktfullys fÃ¼r 200â¬ posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. September 2010)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Hier ist noch so ein Baumarkt-Rad: Billiges Stadtrad

Postet wenigstens Schnäppchen wenn ihr schon dumme Kommentare habt.


----------



## Metrum (16. September 2010)

@bobons


----------



## bobons (17. September 2010)

Giant und Trek Bikes

Rock Shox Reba Team Dual Air für 275,-


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2010)

Mountain Pipe von Genuine Innovations

(geniale und schicke CO2-*Pumpe* und normale kombiniert in einem)

für 25 inkl. Pedaliero-Abo..die Pumpe kostet solo schon 36 bei bike-discount..

http://pedaliero.de/abonnement/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2010)

apropos bike-discount:

Deore Hollowtech2-Kurbel mit Innenlager...Modell 2008 für 40:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a33978/kurbel-fc-m542-schwarz.html

..gerade bestellt..ideal fürs Stadtrad.


----------



## bobons (17. September 2010)

Heute bei ebay-Schnäppchen: Alpine Firebird Helm 24,99 inkl. Versand


----------



## Mircwidu (17. September 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mountain Pipe von Genuine Innovations
> 
> (geniale und schicke CO2-*Pumpe* und normale kombiniert in einem)
> 
> ...



wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.
Wer die Pumpe haben möchte, muss zu Abo-Preis noch 10 drauflegen.
Dann bist fast bei deinen 36


----------



## pdm82 (17. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.



Das könnte man glatt auf dich beziehen. 

Zitat:
"Preis für 6 Ausgaben pedaliéro incl. Prämie: für das Abo in Deutschland  25,- (Abo  15,- plus Zuzahlung Mountain Pipe  10,-)."


----------



## bobons (17. September 2010)

> wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.





> für das Abo in Deutschland  25,- (Abo  15,- plus Zuzahlung Mountain Pipe  10,-)



Magura Julie für 120 Euro VR + HR


----------



## Mircwidu (17. September 2010)

ok ok ich nehm alles zurück.
Hab das mit dem Ausland Überlesen

und damit es zum thread passt, ein paar Maloja rabatte:
http://funbox-shop.de/index.php?GK_TYP=&GK_NAME=&s=565&cat_id=495_Sale+%&AllSubCat=4531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ok ok ich nehm alles zurÃ¼ck.
> Hab das mit dem Ausland Ãberlesen..



Na gut, drÃ¼ck ich mal Dein Auge zu.  

Gripshifter X0 fÃ¼r 39â¬...Einzelpreis = set...also bitte nicht falsch lesen  :
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...006097&sidDEMOSHOP=vltqqnsn5lirner4987dt2ol13

Alpina Tri Guard shield white fÃ¼r 26â¬ inkl. 3 WechselglÃ¤ser
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A006091


----------



## Dreh (17. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ok ok ich nehm alles zurück.
> Hab das mit dem Ausland Überlesen
> 
> und damit es zum thread passt, ein paar Maloja rabatte:
> http://funbox-shop.de/index.php?GK_TYP=&GK_NAME=&s=565&cat_id=495_Sale+%&AllSubCat=4531



leider nurnoch s und x(x)l...hat jemand noch nen link für günstige beinlinge in M oder L?


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2010)

Fuse Beinlinge bei Rose. Auf Facebook einfach Freund von RoseBikes werden und 10â¬ Gutschein abstauben (Gilt ab 25â¬ Mindestbestellwert, also nach Abzug des Gutscheins mÃ¼ssen noch 25â¬ Ã¼brig sein.)

Aber bei Rose findet man immer was, und wenns ErsatzschlÃ¤uche oder sonstige Ersatteile gibt. Die haben zum Beispiel auch gerade Matchmaker fÃ¼r 12,50â¬.


----------



## Dreh (17. September 2010)

hab jetzt die hier bestellt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11364/seamless-beinlinge-light.html
zusammen mit überschuhen, mütze für unter helm, nem frontlicht für die stadt und der jacke: http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=14571

230  was man ned alles meint zu brauchen für des bisl sport und zum rikschafahren.. -.-


----------



## eminem7905 (17. September 2010)

heute bei ebay WOW-Angebote
Fahrradhelm Alpina Firebird in 8 Farbvarianten 24,99 kostenloser Versand.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390237981501


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. September 2010)

Dreh schrieb:


> leider nurnoch s und x(x)l...hat jemand noch nen link für günstige beinlinge in M oder L?



Fallen aber etwas kleiner aus.
Habe sonst L und bei Maloja XL.

Nur so als Tip am Rande, bei Amazon.de sind häufig Maloja Sachen im Angebot, habe erst die Tage für je 32-38 zwei Trikots (SS/LS) bestellt.


----------



## DaBua (17. September 2010)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/mrp-g2-chain-guide-guard-iscg-blue-edition-kettenfuehrung-38t.html

*MRP G2 Kettenführung Chain Guide/ Guard Blue Edition 38T.*


----------



## PlanB (17. September 2010)

2010er Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo in weiss für 589,90 -> klick


----------



## kinschman (17. September 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> 2010er Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo in weiss für 589,90 -> klick



zu spät ! nicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (17. September 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> [...] Auf Facebook einfach Freund von RoseBikes werden und 10â¬ Gutschein abstauben (Gilt ab 25â¬ Mindestbestellwert, also nach Abzug des Gutscheins mÃ¼ssen noch 25â¬ Ã¼brig sein.)
> [...]



Ist das eine Rose-Spezialbedingung, um den Gutschein einzulÃ¶sen? I. d. R. kann man Gutscheine schon einlÃ¶sen, wenn man VOR EinlÃ¶sen desselbigen (in diesem Fall) 25 EUR erreicht hat.
Es heiÃt ja schliesslich "Mindestbestellwert" und nicht 'Differenzbestellbetrag-nach-GutscheineinlÃ¶sung'.


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2010)

Steht so auf meiner Rechnung...


----------



## bobons (20. September 2010)

Noch so ein Baumarktrad: Focus Thunder 3.0


----------



## Egika (20. September 2010)

sacht mal, ist es sinnvoll, hier - wie auch im Kleidungsschnäppchen-Thread - 2-täglich die Angebote von Outdoor-Broker zu zitieren?


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2010)

Für die Ewigkeit ist ja kein Angebot und bei Outdoor-Broker gibt es teilweise wirkliche Schnäppchen warum sollte man die dann nicht einstellen?


----------



## Egika (20. September 2010)

weil jeder, den es interessiert, sich bei OB in den Newsletter eintragen lassen kann...
Letztlich ist das hier ja nur ein 2tägliches Posten dieser Adresse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (20. September 2010)

*Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon Größe M*


----------



## Ich bins! (20. September 2010)

Nabend,
hat mal jemand einen link auf den Klamotten Thread?

DANKE!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2010)

du bist hier im bike board - tech-talk.

guck mal unter bike board - bekleidung


----------



## Blasebalg (20. September 2010)

Nobby Nic Evo Black Skin in 2.1: 19.99EUR und in 2.25: 22.90 EUR Bei Hibike:

http://www2.hibike.de/shop/product/...hwalbe-Nobby-Nic-Evo-Faltreifen-Mod-2010.html

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon jemand gepostet hat.


----------



## ale2812 (21. September 2010)

Siant Kurbel Garnitur 180.-


----------



## markus182 (22. September 2010)

bei fahrrad.de gibts trikots für 10 (mit Werbung)
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/red-cycling-products-fahrradde-basic-team-jersey/222914.html


----------



## Egika (22. September 2010)

dafür gibts den Kleidungsschnäppchen-Thread, in dem genau dieses Angebot auch gerade erst gepostet wurde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7581039&postcount=161


----------



## Metrum (22. September 2010)

Ich möchte aber nicht mit "fahrrad de." auf der Brust rumfahren, auch dann nicht wenns ganz umsonst wäre.


----------



## motorsportfreak (23. September 2010)

mal was anderes, aber auch fÃ¼r viele gut zu brauchen...

http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=99155

Kampfpreis, bester bisher war 50,-â¬!


----------



## Mircwidu (23. September 2010)

Kind Shock I950 inkl Shim auf 34,9 fÃ¼r 163â¬
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...mm_inkl-_USE_Shim_auf_34,9_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

und ohne 151
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Sattelstuetze_31,6_--_385_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

billiger hab ich se nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (23. September 2010)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-5730.html

Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn TurnKey
129,00 EUR*
zzgl. 5,90 EUR Versand


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. September 2010)

Naja die Tora könnteste mir schenken und ich würd se nicht haben wollen. Wenn schon ne CC Gabel dann sowas

RS SID

oder wenn es mit Verstellung sein soll

Reba Team U-Turn

Sicher sind die teurer als die Tora, dafür sind aber auch x-mal besser.


----------



## sap (23. September 2010)

also nicht, dass es mich selbst wahnsinnig tangieren würde, aber können vielleicht die persönlichen kommentare zu den von anderen geposteten links etwas reduziert werden? der dortmunder hat zwar zwei interessante alternativen verlinkt, aber ob die tora eine brauchbare gabel ist oder nicht, darf er ruhig anderen überlassen.
ich fände es schade, wenn jemand hier postet und seine links nur gedisst werden und dann kein bock mehr aufs posten hat...lasst doch einfach schnäppchen zusammentragen und gut is.


----------



## sik_at (23. September 2010)

stimme sap voll zu - zu viel gerede und klug *******rei hier, anstatt einfach nur sachen posten, die anderen wirklich weiterhelfen.

hier mal die shimano mx30-plattformpedale um 39,90 anstatt wie sonst immer um 50-60 euro.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. September 2010)

SID XX 2010 489â¬

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...abeln/Rock-Shox-Sid-XX-2010-weiss::24286.html


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. September 2010)

sik_at schrieb:


> stimme sap voll zu - zu viel gerede und klug *******rei hier, anstatt einfach nur sachen posten, die anderen wirklich weiterhelfen.
> 
> hier mal die shimano mx30-plattformpedale um 39,90 anstatt wie sonst immer um 50-60 euro.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30.html



Hallo
Wenn ich richtig die Versandbedingungen lese 2,95 versandkosten plus 3 Mindermengenzuschlag unter 50 ,die pedale gibt es bei http://www.actionsports.de/index.ph...fedd8a6bba936f4b85e0398d482062e1&filter_id=16 
auch für 39,95 plus 3,95   Vesandkosten http://www.actionsports.de/index.ph...fedd8a6bba936f4b85e0398d482062e1&filter_id=16 
Gruß Hacky


----------



## kungfu (24. September 2010)

Crankbrother Candy C, statt 69,xx nun 29,xx.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a32895/candy-c-mtb-pedale-weiss.html

Gruss
k.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (24. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Kind Shock I950 inkl Shim auf 34,9 für 163
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...mm_inkl-_USE_Shim_auf_34,9_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> und ohne 151
> ...



Bei ebay ist sie billiger:

30.9:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-KS-St...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255d550635
30.9 mit Remote:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-shock-Stutz...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483c6b727c

31.6:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattelstutze-Kin...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f2e28393

31.6 mit remote:
http://cgi.ebay.de/KS-Sattelstutze-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45f40c06c2


----------



## Mircwidu (24. September 2010)

augen auf
Ich rede von der I950
die I900
gibts hier genau so zu dem Preis
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2959/lang/x/kw/Laenge_385_mm/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (24. September 2010)

.


----------



## Billybob (25. September 2010)

grothauu schrieb:


> .



ich führe mal anderer leute arbeit fort...



leeresblatt schrieb:


>


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Oktober 2010)

ZTR Olympic gold / Veltec XC braun Disc Laufradsatz 1700 Gramm für 179 Euro


----------



## Igelei (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres ein richtiges SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht.

- Fox32RLC 100mm neu 
- Rohloff Nabe mit Laufrad vorne hinten und allen Anbauteilen 1/2 Saison alt 
- FSA Kurbel mit Innelager passend zu Rohloff Nabe 
Alles zusammen fÃ¼r 1100â¬


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2010)

Und was soll diese Info hier bringen? Hier geht es darum auf Schnäppchen aufmerksam zu machen die man auch kaufen kann.


----------



## uli49 (1. Oktober 2010)

Igelei schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht.
> 
> - Fox32RLC 100mm neu
> - Rohloff Nabe mit Laufrad vorne hinten und allen Anbauteilen 1/2 Saison alt
> ...



Jetzt sind wir aber stolz auf Dir! Aber überleg mal: Wer will das hier wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicteddy (1. Oktober 2010)

Was soll das Gelaber ohne Angebote?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...o-Faltreifen-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell.html
Schwalbe Smart Sam Evo Faltreifen Modell 2010 - Auslaufmodell in 26x2,25 für 19,95

teddy


----------



## Staabi2580 (2. Oktober 2010)

Magura Durin 2009 r100 für 299

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Federgabel-Ma...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483c9da672


----------



## magicteddy (2. Oktober 2010)

Jeantex aus dem Blumenladen, Lagerräumung

http://goo.gl/WQM4

-teddy


----------



## Thalor (2. Oktober 2010)

Staabi2580 schrieb:


> Magura Durin 2009 r100 fÃ¼r 299â¬



Witzlos, da es nur ein Startpreis ist und keine SofortKauf-MÃ¶glichkeit.


----------



## juneoen (2. Oktober 2010)

hüfi fr 440 laufradsatz jetzt mit 135 nabe hinten und vorne 9mm oder 20mm und dt swiss 6.1 felgen

298 schwarze speichen   http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8804&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35

286   silberne speichen   http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8803&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35


88 nur das vorderrad  http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8878&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35


160 hinterrad mit 150 mm einbaubreite   http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7049&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35

mit dt 5.1 d felgen 350   http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6204&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35





DT Swiss Hügi 240S Centerlock/DT 4.2 D/DT Comp LRS schwarz  333 euro    http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7503&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35



DT Swiss Hügi 240S 6-Loch/DT 4.2 D/DT Comp schwarz   353     http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7561&osCsid=2dcca755bd2fa6c14cda87d5ea05fd35


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Oktober 2010)

Igelei schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht.
> 
> - Fox32RLC 100mm neu
> - Rohloff Nabe mit Laufrad vorne hinten und allen Anbauteilen 1/2 Saison alt
> ...



...genau.....und ein Maßrahmen wurde Dir auch dazu geliefert ...


----------



## principle (4. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen für ein 150mm AM Fully von einer kultigen Marke:

http://www.thecyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-force-10-rahmen-all-mountain-2010.htm

Rahmen für ein 120mm Marathon Bike:

http://www.thecyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-sensor-10-rahmen-marathon-2010.htm

Gruß
Uli


----------



## k.nickl (4. Oktober 2010)

FÃ¼r die paar AsylaplenÃ¶sterreicher und andere interessant (wegen Versandkosten):
http://www.bikestore.cc/avid-scheibenbremse-code-p-145207.html
2011er Code R, Set um 215â¬ ohne Versand
http://www.bikestore.cc/avid-scheibenbremse-code-silber-p-145342.html
2011er Code, Set um 320â¬ o.V.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Oktober 2010)

Ein Schnäppchen aus Österreich
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ahmen-BMC-Trailfox-01-Shark-Metalic-2009.html


----------



## Staabi2580 (4. Oktober 2010)

Sorry zu spät gesehen. Die Menja mit 100mm gabs für 309 im Sofortkauf 
Hab ich mir gleich gesichert 

Gruß




Thalor schrieb:


> Witzlos, da es nur ein Startpreis ist und keine SofortKauf-Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (4. Oktober 2010)

rasumichin schrieb:


> mist, den hatte ich nicht eingestellt damit ihn mir keiner wegschnappt solag ich hin und her überleg
> 
> naja, wahrscheinlich wirds eh was anderes für mich werden


 
Bin meinen am WE das erste mal gefahren und kann ihn dir nur empfehlen. Solltest du noch irgend welche Fragen haben melde dich.


----------



## saschomat (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat jemand einen guten Deal für einen kompletten Satz
Formula R1 gesehen? Günstiger als 399 EUR (plus Versand) bei TNC
Hamburg habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.

Danke & Grüße,
Satch


----------



## sharpe (5. Oktober 2010)

klar
329 â¬ mit und 299 ohne Scheiben
Porto sind wohl 14â¬
http://www.alltricks.fr/fr/speciali...v-ar-disques-180160-mm-pmis-2122-details.html


----------



## saschomat (5. Oktober 2010)

sharpe schrieb:


> klar
> 329  mit und 299 ohne Scheiben
> Porto sind wohl 14
> http://www.alltricks.fr/fr/speciali...v-ar-disques-180160-mm-pmis-2122-details.html



Super, sieht gut aus. Danke !

Satch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Oktober 2010)

Was soll das Gelaber ohne Angebote..ist doch kein Suchfred hier. 

Deuter Classic bike...39.95
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=116642&k_id=0404&hot=0

gerade bestellt. leicht & funktionell.


----------



## saschomat (9. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was soll das Gelaber ohne Angebote..ist doch kein Suchfred hier.



Geht´s noch ?!?

Hatte nach nem guten Deal gefragt und alle konnten davon doch profitieren. Ist ja wohl nur recht & billig, wenn ich mich bedanke!


----------



## uli49 (9. Oktober 2010)

saschomat schrieb:


> Geht´s noch ?!?
> 
> Hatte nach nem guten Deal gefragt und alle konnten davon doch profitieren. Ist ja wohl nur recht & billig, wenn ich mich bedanke!



Was sagt Dir der Begriff Mail?


----------



## Thalor (10. Oktober 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Was sagt Dir der Begriff Mail?


Und warum machst Du selbst keinen Gebrauch davon?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Oktober 2010)

saschomat schrieb:


> Geht´s noch ?!?
> 
> Hatte nach nem guten Deal gefragt und alle konnten davon doch profitieren. Ist ja wohl nur recht & billig, wenn ich mich bedanke!



Äh, Ja, Danke es geht.   und ansonsten PM..siehe Uli49

@Thalor, bist nicht viel besser....kannste das nicht mit Uli49 per pm klären? ;-)

*Ich finde es hier durchaus ärgerlich, daß hier immer wieder gepostet wird, ohne selber etwas beizutragen. Das machts unübersichtlich.*

Back to topic:

Tip für Sorglosscheibe/Stadtbike mit Scheibe:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a35476/bremssattel-br-m416-set.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vip (10. Oktober 2010)

Ob es schon drin war?

Magura Marta SL (Gold) VR180 + HR160 bei Bike-Discount für 299 statt 558


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2010)

*TRP V-Brake M920 Titan vorne und hinten mit Bremshebelset ML 930 schwarz* *bei CNC* *fÃ¼r 88 â¬* *!*



http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=3531&osCsid=2d63e1edecbf1c7390425b59d1bc0911


----------



## warpax (10. Oktober 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *TRP V-Brake M920 Titan vorne und hinten mit Bremshebelset ML 930 schwarz* *bei CNC* *für 88 * *!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=3531&osCsid=2d63e1edecbf1c7390425b59d1bc0911



"Dieses ist Produkt momentan nicht verfügbar!"


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2010)

fagg! gar nicht gesehen und ich habe sie mir freudig bestellt! oder habe ich jetzt die letzten bekommen? das bestellen ging bei mir jedenfalls noch, jetzt geht es nicht mehr, da hatte ich wohl echt die letzten erwischt. sorry!


----------



## juneoen (11. Oktober 2010)

Set Tektro Auriga für VR und HR ohne Rotoren 80 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=6016&osCsid=2d63e1edecbf1c7390425b59d1bc0911


----------



## xrcaddy (11. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Abend bestellt:
Kind shock Sattelstütze, die KS i900 (31,6x385mm) für 109,95 Portofrei !!

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/kind...146-Kind-shock-Stutze-i-900-31.6-x-385mm.html

Die haben aber auch andere Durchmesser und die KS i950.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (12. Oktober 2010)

ZTR Flow 2009: 54,95


----------



## uphillking (12. Oktober 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein "Anti-Schnäppchen":
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheibenbremssat...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3361ac661c

Ich frage mich: wie kommt man auf solch einen Preis?
Sind die bekloppt? Dafür bekommt man überall eine komplette Bremse.

Schon öfters ist mir aufgefallen dass bei manchen Ebay-Auktionen Preise verlangt werden die jenseits von Gut und Böse sind. Es gäbe noch viele andere Beispiele. Alle weit über der unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung.
Also entweder hoffen die Anbieter dass ein Dummer versehentlich kauft, oder es steckt irgendeine Steuer-, Finanzamtbescheissabsicht dahinter.
Vielleicht könnte ein Insider hier im Thread mal anonym "auspacken". 
Würde mich echt brennend interessieren.
Danke. 
;-)


----------



## Egika (12. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht könnte das im ebay-Kuriositäten-Thread stattfinden??

Danke!


----------



## 4mate (12. Oktober 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ich frage mich: wie kommt man auf solch einen Preis?
> Sind die bekloppt? Dafür bekommt man überall eine komplette Bremse.


Nein


----------



## uphillking (12. Oktober 2010)

vorne z.B:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3983/xtr-scheibenbremse-br-m975-vorne-is2000.html
http://www.bike24.net/p14953.html
hinten z.B:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a24890/xtr-scheibenbremse-br-m975-hinten-is2000.html
http://www.roseversand.de/technik/b...75-hinten.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=8132
komplett z.B:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1629

Ich bleibe dabei: ist irgendeine Steuer-wie-bring-ich das-Geld-am-Finanzamt-vorbei-Sache.


----------



## kungfu (12. Oktober 2010)

Edit !


----------



## uphillking (12. Oktober 2010)

Was meinst du was das da oben (#372) sind?
Nicht die Mühe gemacht die Links zu öffnen? Wohl nicht. Lieber laut rummotzen.

Aber zu deiner Beruhigung noch eins. 50% gespart. Marzocchi Corsa Cento:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## bobons (12. Oktober 2010)

Dass Du Dir die Mühe machst und nach dem "Anti-Schnäppchen"-Post einige billige XTRs raussuchst rechtfertigt es trotzdem nicht, ist doch klar dass es weitere sinnlose Kommentare provoziert.

Aber spielt eigentlich keine Rolle wenn Du jetzt damit aufhörst, in 2 Tagen kommt der Nächste und missbraucht diesen Thread für irgendeinen Schwachsinn.

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben:

Magura Julie, aber vorher fragen welches Modell man bekommt (da steht was von 2005...).

X.7 Gripshit

LRS + Disc zum Komplettumbau


----------



## bobons (14. Oktober 2010)

War schon mal drin, Link funktioniert aber nicht mehr:

Rock Shox Sid Team DualAir 100 mm für 399,-

Bei DoubleXstore für 365, aber (noch?) nicht lieferbar.

Etwas günstiger: Rock Shox Recon SL Solo-Air 100mm 2010 weiss
Für ca. 60 Euro mehr gibt es dort auch die Reba SL DualAir.

Und eine Rock Shox - Revelation Race Dual Air 140 mm für 9 mm mit nettem Gewicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Oktober 2010)

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/ZTRCREST

ZTR Crest white / Tune King Kong 489â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (14. Oktober 2010)

2x MTB-Reifen Race King 26x2.0 für 24,99 Euro


----------



## 12die4 (14. Oktober 2010)

Da es keine Supersonics sind, sondern vermutlich die Drahtreifen Variante, ist der Preis nix besonderes:
http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...ontinental-Race-King-Drahtreifen-schwarz.html
(nur als Beispiel, ist nicht der günstigste Kurs)


----------



## traffer (14. Oktober 2010)

ne, da steht schon: "faltbar"
und damit ich nich nur doof rumlabere: http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-racing-shox-van-r-daempfer-rear-shock.html

*Fox Van R 2009: 199.-*


----------



## warpax (15. Oktober 2010)

traffer schrieb:


> und damit ich nich nur doof rumlabere: http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-racing-shox-van-r-daempfer-rear-shock.html
> 
> *Fox Van R 2009: 199.-*



Beide Varianten bereits ausverkauft.

Kann mal bitte jemand den Link zu der Sid löschen? Sonst werd ich noch schwach


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Oktober 2010)

traffer schrieb:


> *Fox Van R 2009: 199.-*



Das geht aber deutlich gÃ¼nstiger, 139â¬ 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...AN_R_Daempfer_EBL_222_x_69-8_mm_400_LBS_Feder


----------



## bobons (15. Oktober 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand den Link zu der Sid löschen? Sonst werd ich noch schwach



Tut mir leid, dass wollte ich nicht. Wenn Du schon schwach wirst kannst Du noch etwas sparen:

Rock Shox Sid Race DualAir für 344,- und lieferbar

Mist, jetzt habe ich schon wieder...
Die RS-Modelle für 50% des Neupreises sind ja bald nichts mehr besonderes, aber gut für uns.

Aber das lohnt sich ja gar nicht die Gabel zu kaufen, leg noch was drauf und Du bekommst ein ganzes Fahrrad dazu: Steppenwolf Taiga FS für 949,-.

Schönen Freitag noch!


----------



## esmirald_h (15. Oktober 2010)

E-Bay USA

MZ Roco Dämpfer http://stores.ebay.de/cycle4lesscom/_i.html?_nkw=roco&submit=Finden&_sid=83888812


----------



## kungfu (15. Oktober 2010)

Ebay Link

Sattelstütze RaceFace Evolution
    * Einsatzbereich: Road
    * Größen: 30,9 mm
    * Länge: 350mm
    * Gewicht: 220g 
    * Farbe: Bad Ass Black
    * NEU

Ist zwar eine Road, mir egal... kommt ans CC dran ! Jemand
Einwände? Ansonsten habe ich die nur weit über 60,-- Euro gefunden.

MFG
k.


----------



## Onze80 (17. Oktober 2010)

Bei veloxtra.de wird die Rockshox Reverb Sattelstütze für 196 Euro und als verfügbar gelistet:

http://veloxtra.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=reverb&x=0&y=0

Allerdings kommt mir der Shop etwas zwielicht vor:
- extrem niedriger Preis
- nur Vorkasse als Zahlungsweise
- über google keine Shopbewertungen gefunden

Kennt jemand den Shop und hat schonmal dort bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (17. Oktober 2010)

bei dem shop geht auch Nachnahme.
Sollte bissl sicherer sein.

kein Post ohne Link

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005091
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A005090


----------



## warpax (17. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Zumindest scheinen sie expandieren zu wollen und suchen dafÃ¼r aktuell Mitarbeiter. Aber weder die GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrerin, noch der Hauptgesellschafter und Prokurist haben auch nur hobbymÃ¤Ãig irgendwas mit MTB zu tun (sagen sie selbst bei Xing).

Das Wichtigste zum SchluÃ: Corsair KÃ¶nig mit Roco Air R, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz  fÃ¼r 999â¬ inkl. Versand.

Orange: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=255499
WeiÃ: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=255500


----------



## Onze80 (17. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bei dem shop geht auch Nachnahme.
> Sollte bissl sicherer sein.



Leider nein, bei den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wird zwar auch Nachnahme, Kreditkarte und Kauf auf Rechung gelistet, wenn man aber tatsächlich bestellen will, gehts nur über Vorkasse.

Deshalb meine ich suspekt... will eben keinen Stress wegen einem vermeintlichen Schnäppchen und dann ewig auf die Lieferung warten 

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der schon mal dort bestellt hat?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Oktober 2010)

Das die Reverb dort als sofort lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist, finde ich auch merkwürdig. Wenn die Reverb über die deutschen Importeure schon offiziell lieferbar wäre, dann wäre sich auch bei anderen Shops schon verfügbar, allen voran BC und GoCycle. 
Es könnte also sein, dass die Angabe nicht stimmt oder es sich um einen Grauimport handelt. Bei letzteren könnte es Probleme im Garantiefall geben und da wäre ich bei einer Remotestütze extrem vorsichtig.


----------



## garbel (17. Oktober 2010)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Bei veloxtra.de wird die Rockshox Reverb Sattelstütze *für 196 Euro und als verfügbar gelistet:*



Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen erst bei 2 Shops angefragt. Die erwarten die Reverb Ende Oktober/Anfang November. Der Preis ist fast zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich wäre vorsichtig...


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2010)

Das ist offensichtlich ein Fehler im Shopsystem. Alle Reverbs stehen zweimal drin. Einmal mit Beschreibung und "nicht lieferbar" und einmal ohne Beschreibung aber laut Anzeige lieferbar. Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich ein bischen verdÃ¤chtig. Wenn man bestellt heiÃt es dann wenn sie lieferbar ist wahrscheinlich "war ein Irrtum, kostet doch 245,93â¬".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (17. Oktober 2010)

FÃ¼r NN wollen die 12,50â¬!!!
Vertrauenserweckend ist das nicht.


----------



## uli49 (17. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Für NN wollen die 12,50!!!
> Vertrauenserweckend ist das nicht.



Warum? Mehr isser nicht wert.


----------



## pixelquantec (17. Oktober 2010)

Ähm? NN = Nachnahme.


----------



## uli49 (17. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ähm? NN = Nachnahme.



Autsch.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Oktober 2010)

Dann die Reverb lieber hier fÃ¼r 227,50â¬ bestellen, ohne Versandkosten und mit 1A Service:
http://r2-bike.com/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Sattelstuetze


...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann die Reverb lieber hier fÃ¼r 27,50â¬ bestellen, ohne Versandkosten und mit 1A Service:
> http://r2-bike.com/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Sattelstuetze
> 
> 
> ...



Ãhem...27,50â¬?....2 vergessen?

Ansonsten RS Reverb hier gÃ¼nstiger unter 200, allerdings + Versandkosten :
http://veloxtra.de/Fahrradteile/Sat...825769.html?XTCsid=j444u0of1u50osa6ikvn811943


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die 2 habe ich vergessen, natürlich 227,50
Zu Veloxtra, lese mal die vorherigen Post, genau darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit


----------



## Hacky 2003 (17. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Für NN wollen die 12,50!!!
> Vertrauenserweckend ist das nicht.



Hallo
Nicht dass ich den Shop jezt irgend wie gut heisen oder schlecht machen will,da ich ihn nicht kenne, aber so wie ich schon bei anderen Onlinehändlern gesehen habe sind 12,50 bei NN normal.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## bobons (17. Oktober 2010)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben! Für alles andere kann man einfach einen neuen Thread erstellen! 

(Jeder Anfänger erstellt ein neues Thema für jeden Quatsch, da dürft ihr das ruhig auch für sinnvolle Themen (Shop gut oder schlecht...) missbrauchen.)

Und da es immer noch sehr gefragt ist:

Leichte günstige Inbusspannachsen in versch. Farben

Das Gewicht mit 65-66 g stimmt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Oktober 2010)

oh shitte, hab ich überlesen. 

Dann nehm ich den veloxtra-Tip zurück und empfehle für kleine Hände passend zum Wetter:
Thermo-Handschuhe von Trek...

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000363&product=A002441


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (17. Oktober 2010)

*nerv*


----------



## bobons (18. Oktober 2010)

Du darfst gerne nerven, aber verlinke wenigstens etwas!

Juicy Carbon VR:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k714/a3458/juicy-carbon-scheibenbremse-vorne-160-mm.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k714/a6186/juicy-carbon-scheibenbremse-vorne-185-mm.html

Hatten wir das schon?
Rock Shox Reba Race 120 mm


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Lake-156-070039L-Unisex-Sportschuhe/dp/B0030T1FIO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287380232&sr=1-2&searchContext=B0030T1FES,B0030T1FIO,B003C4RAGI,3866740603,0559401337,B0000013J7,B001RS05O0,B002UMA5WO,B001LTJHYE,B0030T1FJI,B0026525V4,B003DQEND8"]Lake MX 156 070039L, Unisex - Erwachsene Sportschuhe - Radsport: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]

in 46,5 fÃ¼r 65â¬...fallen ca. 1,5 Nummern kleiner aus, sind eher schmal.

Mir passt er leider nicht, hab einen Breitfuss und trag Scott/Adidas 45, Shimano 46.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Oktober 2010)

lieber sven_kiel

posten ohne lesen scheint wohl neben dem biken dein hobby zu sein, anders kann man es nicht beschreiben. ein kleindungsschnäppchen thread gibt es in der rubrik kleidung, hier werden bike-komponenten gepostet. 

so und kein post ohne link:


Avid Code R 2011 mir 203mm scheiben vorne und hinten 199 euro


----------



## blood3d (18. Oktober 2010)

Interessant für die Berliner + Umgebung? 

Schnäppchen oder Diebstahl?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountenbike-nagelneu-top-qualitaet/13512845

Darf als absolutes Schnäppchen angesehn werden, hatte Kontakt per Mail mit dem Verkäufer, Rechnung + Papiere alles vorhanden.


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Preis sicher Diebesgut. Poste es mal im Berliner Regionalforum, vielleicht vermisst es da jemand.


----------



## canyon.biker (18. Oktober 2010)

blood3d schrieb:


> Interessant für die Berliner + Umgebung?
> 
> Schnäppchen oder Diebstahl?
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountenbike-nagelneu-top-qualitaet/13512845



tendenz zu diebstahl


----------



## garbel (18. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich es kaufen - ein Mount*e*nbike hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Oktober 2010)

Da hätt ich auch noch ein ähnliches Schnäppchen:

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5320&source=googleps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> lieber sven_kiel
> 
> posten ohne lesen scheint wohl neben dem biken dein hobby zu sein, anders kann man es nicht beschreiben. ein klei*n*dungsschnäppchen thread gibt es in der rubrik kleidung, hier werden bike-komponenten gepostet.
> 
> ...



Lieber Eminem, danke für die Belehrung.

Vielleicht hättest DU den Thread von Anfang an gründlicher verfolgen sollen, dann wäre dir aufgefallen, daß hier schon Powerbar, Abos, Lidl-Hosen und Rucksäcke empfohlen wurden.

Insofern gibt es hier auch keine Abgrenzung zu Klamotten und daher ist es mir relativ egal obs dir missfällt.

Tip bleibt Tip.

Mein Tip an dich...kümmer dich um Deine Rechtschreibung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung...

Es heisst: "Kleidungsschnäppchen" nicht "klei*n*dungsschnäppchen"!!!

Setzen. 6.

Mein Tip..ZTR Flow:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--Disc-Felge-Modell-2009---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mein Tip..ZTR Flow:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--Disc-Felge-Modell-2009---Auslaufmodell.html



war schon


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

othu, du nervst. Geh nachhause oder poste selber mal was produktives.

NN 2,4 Snakeskin:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a36714/nobby-nic-snake-skin-24.html?mfid=78


----------



## bobons (18. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Es heisst: "Kleidungsschnäppchen" nicht "klei*n*dungsschnäppchen"!!!



_Kleindung_ macht auch Mist! 
Muss aufhören zu lachen, die Kollegen gucken schon komisch...

Tip:
Formula Oro Puro komplett 180 mm


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> _Kleindung_ macht auch Mist!
> Muss aufhÃ¶ren zu lachen, die Kollegen gucken schon komisch...
> [/URL]


Ja, klasse...so gings mir auch heute Mittag. 
He made my day. Kleindung ist aber immer noch besser als Gross-Mist erzÃ¤hlen.  

Tune King Nabe VR fÃ¼r 80â¬:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=166779


----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2010)

Trek Elite 9.9 SSL 2010 Rahmen fÃ¼r 1399â¬
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p16299

FÃ¼r den ein oder anderen High-End Freund sicher interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (19. Oktober 2010)

hi, jetzt schon jemand die reverb bestellt bei veloxtra oder mit denen telefoniert, wie und wann lieferbar? wobei 227 umel bei r2-bike auch ein "relativ guter preis" gegenüber den anderen shops ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi, jetzt schon jemand die reverb bestellt bei veloxtra oder mit denen telefoniert, wie und wann lieferbar? wobei 227 â¬umel bei r2-bike auch ein "relativ guter preis" gegenÃ¼ber den anderen shops ist.



...und warum rufst Du nicht selber an wenns Dich interessiert oder beteiligst Dich hier mit einem Kauftip? Faulheit?

Ist alles ein Geben und Nehmen.

Easton EA70 Monkeybar fÃ¼r 32 bzw. 40â¬ je nach AusfÃ¼hrung ohne Versand:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28851


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Oktober 2010)

kÃ¶nnt ihr bitte die Kommentare lassen.
Es hat doch so lang gut funktioniert. macht euch doch nen eigenen Thread auf und fertig.
Vielleicht kann heir drinn ja mal Jemand aufrÃ¤umen.

Hier ein paar Hope "SchnÃ¤ppchen". GÃ¼nstiger habe ich die Bremse nicht gefunden.
Bremsenset Tech V2 VR+HR vented Disc 420â¬
Bremsenset Tech M4 VR+HR floating Disc 320 â¬

Bei dem Shop habe ich selbst schon per Nachnahme bestellt und alles war i.O.


----------



## bobons (19. Oktober 2010)

Gerade im Stereo-Thread entdeckt: RS Revelation 2010 299,-
Und ein Bontrager Jones ACX für nur 10 Euro.


----------



## xrcaddy (20. Oktober 2010)

Saint Schaltwerk RD-M 800 SGS lang:

http://www.roseversand.de/technik/s...sgs-lang.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10733


oder kurz RD-M 800 SS:
http://www.roseversand.de/technik/s...-ss-kurz.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24577

für  27,30


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2010)

Ergon Rucksäcke bei Rose reduziert. 

77,97 anstatt 129,90


----------



## bobons (21. Oktober 2010)

Hai Bike Hai Scream RX SLX für 848 Euro.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Oktober 2010)

Slide ED 160 Rahmen icl. Fox RP 23 549â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a38702/slide-ed-160-rahmen-icl-fox-rp-23.html


...und bei Chainreactioncycles gibt es gerade die 1/1/8 Zoll Chris King Sotto Voce um die 115â¬ Versandkostenfrei.
Gutes Angebot denke ich, meiner ist heute eingetroffen.


----------



## fregger87 (21. Oktober 2010)

eigentlich ein guter preis. kann aber nichts zum shop sagen. zufällig gefunden

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ln/Mountain-Bike/Shimano-Deore-XT-Kurbel.html


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2010)

fregger87 schrieb:


> eigentlich ein guter preis. kann aber nichts zum shop sagen. zufällig gefunden
> 
> http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ln/Mountain-Bike/Shimano-Deore-XT-Kurbel.html



obacht, das ist die 48er trekkingversion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (22. Oktober 2010)

Giro Xen für 45,72

z.B  chalk/wht weathered camo in  Größe S

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Fahrrad-Helm-olive-55-59cm-200006008/dp/B0016BKH00/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1287736667&sr=8-11"]Giro Fahrradhelm Xen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## crasher-mike (22. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es kein MTB ist.....


Focus Izalco Pro Race 20-G Dura-Ace Rennrad 2010

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...Race-20-G-Dura-Ace-Rennrad-2010-Testbike.html


----------



## dusi__ (22. Oktober 2010)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009â©=DEU&product=A004290&sidDEMOSHOP=700uh25vgt4mqi64h2i6s5mtl7

Sigma Power LED anstatt 159- "nur" 89-â¬ , is ne gute leuchte find ich


----------



## sik_at (22. Oktober 2010)

BMC Fourstroke FS02 2009 Rahmen 199,-:

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...roke-FS02-2009-gr-n-schwarz-ohne-D-mpfer.html


----------



## Rocker93 (23. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...ufradsatz.html?uin=4g61uo8l2hde6sr8r0gsen5sd5

Ne richtige gute cc bis allmountain felge von Veltec.
Hab ihn selbst vonn 399 auf 179


----------



## sharpe (23. Oktober 2010)

viel zu teuer
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...tlane-69-MTB-Full-Suspension.html?cat=165509&


----------



## bobons (23. Oktober 2010)

Nicht ganz, das von mir Verlinkte hat (laut Beschreibung) eine Fox F32 100 RLC, XTR-Teile und eine XT-Bremse. Interessenten sollten trotzdem vorher die genaue Ausstattung anfragen.

Magura HS33 Firmtech für 65 Euro.


----------



## rider1970 (24. Oktober 2010)

@dreamdeep-Besten Dank!
@birbiker-Einfach nur überflüssig,man sollte seine persöhnliche Unzufriedenheit nicht auf andere übertragen.Dieses Oberlehrergehabe nervt!!!


----------



## geopard (24. Oktober 2010)

hier mal 
Schwalbe Marathon Winter mit 200 Spikes 26x1.75 fÃ¼r 27,90â¬

Ich hab mir 2st bestellt, ab 50â¬ Versandkostenfreie Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2010)

Ritchey Superlogic Carbon für ca. 58 Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190454101757&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Allerdings ist Artikelstandort Hong Kong - Fake?


----------



## Egika (27. Oktober 2010)

nö, kein Fake, kommt halt noch Zoll und Umsatzsteuer dazu bei Einfuhr...

...hab grad kein Schnäppchen zur Hand...


----------



## bastelfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

Nö, nur 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Aber auch nur wenn das Paket rausgefischt wird, vielleicht hast du auch Glück und du musst nichts bezahlen.


----------



## mistermoo (28. Oktober 2010)

teils günstige 29er reifen

http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_24_110

ändert sich leider öfters sobald wieder welche eintreffen, also mal im auge behalten wenn da bedarf ist


----------



## dusi__ (28. Oktober 2010)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...006437&sidDEMOSHOP=qc2io49u32c01ain5dneejfhe5

Avid Elixir R in weiss V+H 139,-â¬   (185mm)


----------



## Michael140 (29. Oktober 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54754

36er talas für 463


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (29. Oktober 2010)

Elixir CR 203mm weiss für 149


----------



## ragetty (29. Oktober 2010)

formula oro bianco (einzeln â¬99) und k18 (einzeln â¬69), jeweils mit scheibe - drÃ¼ben beim canyon outlet ...


----------



## chris81 (30. Oktober 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54754
> 
> 36er talas für 463





aber leider 1,5" Schaft, trotzdem danke für tip !


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...006437&sidDEMOSHOP=qc2io49u32c01ain5dneejfhe5
> 
> Avid Elixir R in weiss V+H 139,-   (185mm)



das ist kein schnäppchen sondern wucher! das ist der preis PRO SEITE! neulich hab ich meine R carbon für 135 komplett bekommen. weiß leider nimmer, wo.


----------



## racing_basti (31. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist kein schnäppchen sondern wucher! das ist der preis PRO SEITE! neulich hab ich meine R carbon für 135 komplett bekommen. weiß leider nimmer, wo.



Das passt schon. Du kannst unten links auswählen ob vorn, hinten oder das Set. Vorn oder hinten kosten jeweils 69, das Set dann 138.

Aber zum fast gleichen Preis gibts die Elixir R auch bei bike-discount.de. Dort allerdings in silber - falls jemand kein weiß will


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2010)

ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil


----------



## bad-cow (31. Oktober 2010)

Wer ei*n  Corratec x vert s 0.1* sucht sollt es mal bei http://www.biketreff-shop.de/ versuchen.Ich bin letzte Woche einmal dort gewesen, auf der suche nach einem Neuen Bike.Er hatte das oben gannte Bike im Laden.UVP 1799â¬. Er machte mir ein Angebot von 1300â¬ fÃ¼r das Fahrrad.Ich wollte mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen um mir den Kauf zu Ãberlegen.Tagsdarauf schickte ich ihm eine Email das ich bereit wÃ¤re 1000â¬ fÃ¼r das Fahrrad zu bezahlen. Der HÃ¤ndler schien nicht abgneigt das Fahrrad fÃ¼r den Presi zu verkaufen.Allerdings habe ich mich fÃ¼r ein andres MTB entschieden.Diese Nachricht ist kein konkretes Angebot sondern nur etwas Richtungsweisend.Wer allerdings etwas Verhandlungsgeschick besitzt sollte das Bike fÃ¼r um die 1000â¬ kaufen kÃ¶nnen.Denke das der Preis sehr sehr gut ist.Aber wie gesagt nur ein Leitfaden.
WÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren ob jemand da Bike fÃ¼r den Kurs gekauft hat.


----------



## bad-cow (31. Oktober 2010)

Habe das Corratec x vert s 01 nun auch offiziell für 999 gefunden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/leichtes-Corrate...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f00e8e0f8
Wer bei Ebay Corratec eingibt, wird auch andere Modelle für einen ählichen Preis entdecken.Ist allerdings nur ein Online Shop und kein niedergelassener Händler


----------



## Fujisan (3. November 2010)

...Kandidat für "Tipp des Monats"

Gigabike.de haut über ebay eine Reihe von F99 Vorbauten in unterschiedlichen Längen raus. Preis: 32,99 + Versand. Werden immer wieder welche eingestellt, am besten ihr geht auf folgende Seite:

ebay-Shop von gigabike.de

...und aktualisiert alle 10-15Minuten mal. Vielleicht habt ihr Glück. 

Wer mir nicht glaubt, der schaue sich mal die beendeten Auktionen unter dem Stichwort "F99 Syntace" an --> SCHAUST DU HIER!


----------



## Fujisan (4. November 2010)

first come first serve

*F99 32,99 *(25,4, 105mm) --> *hier entlang!*

*F99 32,99 *(25,4, 105mm) -->*hier entlang!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (4. November 2010)

Garmin etrex Vista HCx fÃ¼r 166 â¬.

M.M.n. nach wie vor das GPS mit dem besten P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis und der Preis ist wirklich top!


----------



## Spacer999 (5. November 2010)

Gibts fürs gleiche Geld bei Amazon: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTrex-Vista-HCx/dp/B000UH1YZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288926787&sr=8-1"]Garmin GPS eTrex Vista HCx: Garmin: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Bevorzuge ich dann doch gegenüber EBay  Und gibts schopn lang fürn Preis, ich hab das vorm knappen Jahr geholt!


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2010)

ODI Ruffian Bonus Pack, Schwarz/Schwarz für 14,49 / Paar (UVP: 29,95)
http://www4.hibike.de/produkt/026d3620043e9f5b9d38db122f3c3631/ODI Ruffian 115mm LockOn.html


----------



## pixelquantec (5. November 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Gibts fürs gleiche Geld bei Amazon: Garmin GPS eTrex Vista HCx: Garmin: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> Bevorzuge ich dann doch gegenüber EBay  Und gibts schopn lang fürn Preis, ich hab das vorm knappen Jahr geholt!


 
Kannst den Ebaydealer ja fragen ob er es auch ohne Ebayprovision "abgeben" möchte. da ist noch was am Preis machbar.


----------



## amg 2 (5. November 2010)

in einem bikeladen bei mir um die ecke:  magura ht- rahmen , magura marta und die durin 

race fÃ¼r 899â¬.....


----------



## Dreh (6. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> in einem bikeladen bei mir um die ecke:  magura ht- rahmen , magura marta und die durin
> 
> race für 899.....



geil, danke..


----------



## PST (6. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> in einem bikeladen bei mir um die ecke:  magura ht- rahmen , magura marta und die durin
> 
> race für 899.....



ja, echt super .

Hab aber folgendes gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hercules-Rahmen,...808613&cguid=06d4437412b0a0aa14d5ed15ffe979aa

Hat zwar keine Marta und ich weiß auch nicht 
was "Ritchey WCS Wet Balck" ist, aber gut,
 man kann nicht alles haben...

LG,
PST


----------



## garbel (6. November 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Hat zwar keine Marta und *ich weiß auch nicht
> was "Ritchey WCS Wet Balck" ist*, aber gut,
> man kann nicht alles haben...



Wet B*la*ck -> Schwarz glänzend


----------



## kungfu (6. November 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Wet B*la*ck -> Schwarz glänzend



Der Vorbau ist weiss........ aber glänzt nass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2010)

es soll ja auch lenker und sattelstützen in wet black geben ...


----------



## PST (6. November 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Wet B*la*ck -> Schwarz glänzend



ach soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
(an der Satellstütze ist das ziemlicher Mist, 
da der Lack schnell runter geht und das Sattelrohr verstopft )

Hier gibts noch die fehlende Marta:
http://www.bikecorner24.de/magura-marta-mit-160mm-scheibe-vorne-und-hinten-p-458.html


----------



## amg 2 (6. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> in einem bikeladen bei mir um die ecke:  magura ht- rahmen , magura marta und die durin
> 
> race für 899.....




velosport strässer in lebach/saarland....


----------



## biesa (7. November 2010)

*Garmin GPS 62 fÃ¼r 171â¬ â Outdoor GPS*


http://www.mydealz.de/14902/garmin-gps-62-fuer-171e-outdoor-gps/

oder direkt : [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003IHV6XW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=msid-21&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ME7RRV8TT1XN89BYXJ0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]Garmin GPSmap 62: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## juneoen (7. November 2010)

reba sl 196euro


http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1295


RITCHEY WCS Stütze 30,9/400 wet-black 42 euro

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1274


----------



## Bike Fan (7. November 2010)

@Reba 
da steht aus Montage , wie lange ist denn der Schafft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. November 2010)

Steht doch dabei, 19,5cm.


----------



## juneoen (7. November 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> @Reba
> da steht aus Montage , wie lange ist denn der Schafft??




 wie gesagt 19,5 cm

aber warum fragst du mich das? ich hab nur den link zum shop hierher getan weil sich evtl jemand freut-was genau mit den produkten ist musst du den shop fragen oder nicht?

und weil kein post ohne schnäppchen Ausstellungsstück! MONDRAKER Dune XR L 2010 fully rahmen incl  Fox Float RP23 XV Boost Valve 215x63,5mm für 994 euro

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1311


----------



## Euforias (7. November 2010)

NORCO LT.6 Three in M für 999

http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-lt6-three-2010.html


----------



## rabidi (8. November 2010)

Platzangst Oryx Zip-off Hose 89.90 anstatt 139.-
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p953_zip-off-pants--quot-ORYX-quot-.html
Und ne KS i900r in meinem Bikemarkt ;-)
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## macmaegges (8. November 2010)

Leider nur noch in Blau. 
Schwarz wäre meine gewesen


----------



## Easy (9. November 2010)

Für was den Stress mit eBay F99

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-SONDERPOSTEN-/Syntace-Vorbau-F99-254mm-90mm--2894.html


----------



## bobons (9. November 2010)

Bei http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/index.php gibt es 2010er Modelle (Cube und Cannondale) reduziert UND versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Easy (9. November 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Für was den Stress mit eBay F99
> 
> http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-SONDERPOSTEN-/Syntace-Vorbau-F99-254mm-90mm--2894.html



Na das ging ja schnell mit dem Abverkauf, 
es gibt jetzt nur noch in 105mm Länge
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-SONDERPOSTEN-/Syntace-Vorbau-F99-254mm-105mm--2895.html


----------



## nosaint77 (9. November 2010)

Eine Thermo-Trinkflasche gibt es hier für kleines Geld.


----------



## kollins (9. November 2010)

Scheint ein Leckeres Schnäppchen zu sein:

FOX Float 32 RL 140mm 1,5 Zoll 303 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298&PartnerID=5938


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (9. November 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> Scheint ein Leckeres Schnäppchen zu sein:
> 
> FOX Float 32 RL 140mm 1,5 Zoll 303
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298&PartnerID=5938



mittlerweile nur noch 266 allerdings nur noch in Mausgrau....


----------



## 12die4 (9. November 2010)

Das Ã¤ndert laufend. Im Moment gibt es z.B. auch eine schwarze Tapered Variante fÃ¼r 414â¬.


----------



## juneoen (11. November 2010)

falls jemand aus stuttgart kommt

bei bikenboards in der tübingerstr. gibts nen bergamont platoon 8.9 carbon hardtail für 1000 euro  in 18 zoll und grün ich denk das ist nen seehr gutes angebot


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. November 2010)

Lyrik zum Sonderangebot: http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Matthias247 (11. November 2010)

Schade das sie tapered ist. Bzw das ich noch keinen passenden Rahmen dafür hab.


----------



## Egika (11. November 2010)

Schade, daß hier wieder ein Beitrag im Thread steht, der kein Schnäppchen enthält. Und in Deinem Fall noch nicht mal EINE sinnvolle Information... 
Können wir uns nicht drauf einigen, daß Kommentare zu Produkten und andere Meinungsäußerungen dann erlaubt sind, wenn sie wenigstens einen Link zu nem Schnäppchen enthalten??

Hier meiner: Lyric 2-step Air 1,5": http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822
Und bei Jehle gibt's noch 8h lang zwei Furios Fred für'n halben uvp: http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-liveshoppingaktuell-13107.html

Gruß,
Egika


----------



## Emops (11. November 2010)

Cube AMS 2010 Rahmen black´n´green in 16",18" und 20" für 299,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a33052/ams-rahmen.html

Grüße


----------



## bobons (11. November 2010)

Das mit den sinnlosen Kommentaren wird nie ausbleiben.
Und bei den jehle-Reifen würde ich sagen: halbe UVP=normaler Preis im Netz. UVPs zahlen nur Leute die zuviel Geld haben. 
Siehe http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWALBE-FURIOUS-FRED-26x2.25-EVOLUTION-TRIPLE-COMPOUND_W0QQitemZ150477160487QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=166660477627&rvr_id=166660477627&cguid=3dad496712a0a0aad5a747d7ffdcd30c

Hier ist ein richtigererererer Reifen: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p190_Continental-Mountain-King-26-x-2-4-Supersonic.html


----------



## kollins (11. November 2010)

Mal wieder CRC und für alle die sich ein Freeride HT aufbauen möchten:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39113

Ragley mmmbop  Rahmen in quick Lime 187


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (12. November 2010)

..anscheinend müssen es nich genau 50 Prozent Nachlaß sein, daher dieses Angebot, ich hätts mir geholt, leider brauch ich L und dieses ist in M
http://www.radweg-schneider.de/inde...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=38&Itemid=59

Feine Norco Bikes hinterhergeschmissen....


----------



## bobons (13. November 2010)

XTR Schaltwerk für 60 Euro: 
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_info.php/info/p793_Shimano-XTR-RD-M971-SGS-LongCage-MTB-Schaltwerk.html

Wenn es sein muss auch mit Carbon: 
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_info.php/info/p1977_Shimano-XTR-RD-M972-Shadow-Carbon-MTB-Schaltwerk.html


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2010)

X.9 Schaltwerk long cage Modell 2010 für nur 39,50 Euro... hier 

Ein Schaltwerk hab ich schon geordert, eins ist noch übrig.


----------



## austriacarp (13. November 2010)

Schade zu spät gesehen hätte auch ein X9 gebraucht.
Hier die XTR Shifter zu einen guten Preis 
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...-970-Rapidfire-plus-MTB-Schaltgriffepaar.html


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

die alte xtr wird bei bike supply eigentlich sowieso zu einem recht guten kurs verkauft.


----------



## sharky (13. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> die alte xtr wird bei bike supply eigentlich sowieso zu einem recht guten kurs verkauft.



SCHINDELE radsport, bei ebay als wischili vertreten, verkauft die auf anfrage seit monaten schon zu dem preis. verhandeln lohnt sich eben auch im internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

fahre zur zeit mit sram ganz gut.

war mir nur aufgefallen als ich im shop etwas geguckt habe.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2010)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Schade zu spät gesehen hätte auch ein X9 gebraucht.



Ebay-Sufu "x9 schaltwerk" oder "x9 long cage" eingeben, ergebnis nach sofort-kaufen und niedriges preis zuerst sortieren... nächstbilligstes x9 kostet ~45 euro, allerdings modell 2009, für ~48 euro gibt es modell 2010, was soweit ich informiert bin immer noch billiger als bei den üblichen verdächtigen ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2010)

das 2010er x9 ist jedenfalls auch ne ecke leichter.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. November 2010)

_*Könnt Ihr nicht woanders quatschen..das ist ein Schnäppchen- kein Laberthread*_


PG-970 9fach für 17.95:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1264


----------



## traffer (14. November 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> _*Könnt Ihr nicht woanders quatschen..das ist ein Schnäppchen- kein Laberthread*_
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1264



is doch wurscht, die schnäppchen gibts doch eh nur n paar stunden. ich will jedenfalls wissen obs das woanders günstiger gibt oder was andere für erfahrungen mit dem anbieter gemacht habe.
cool down...


----------



## Dreh (14. November 2010)

del.


----------



## bobons (14. November 2010)

Drössiger SL Rahmen für 99 Euro: http://www.bikeparts-24.eu/shopmod/product_info.php?products_id=192&XTCsid=07d50c7aa6ac920ca9603a5b262ab746



bobons schrieb:


> Bitte beim Thema bleiben! Für alles andere kann man einfach einen neuen Thread erstellen!
> 
> (Jeder Anfänger erstellt ein neues Thema für jeden Quatsch, da dürft ihr das ruhig auch für sinnvolle Themen (Shop gut oder schlecht...) missbrauchen.)
> 
> ...


----------



## 12die4 (14. November 2010)

Dreh schrieb:


> Und damit ich ja nicht gesteinigt werde...Crossmax SLR für 400 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15747



Da steht unmissverständlich: Front 400, Rear 450, Pair 850
Also ganz sicher kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Happy-Dog (14. November 2010)

Go Pro Hero HD Helmkamera bei Ebay fÃ¼r 149â¬


----------



## rigger (14. November 2010)

Das ist aber keine HD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (14. November 2010)

Oh, hast ja Recht. Man sollte sich beim Lesen halt doch mal mehr Zeit lassen.

Also Leut' ist doch kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Dreh (14. November 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Da steht unmissverständlich: Front 400, Rear 450, Pair 850
> Also ganz sicher kein Schnäppchen!



hast recht, sorry...war spät gestern..


----------



## Mosombie (14. November 2010)

Habe das oben genannte Tool Kit [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-AK-37-Advanced-Mechanic/dp/B000VX7H0C/ref=lh_ni_t_"]HIER[/ame] für 209,99 $ (153 ) gefunden.

Ist die Qualität und der Preis (hier bei uns 309 - 379 Euro) in Ordnung, oder gibt es vergleichbar günstigeres?


----------



## juneoen (14. November 2010)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Habe das oben genannte Tool Kit HIER für 209,99 $ (153 ) gefunden.
> 
> Ist die Qualität und der Preis (hier bei uns 309 - 379 Euro) in Ordnung, oder gibt es vergleichbar günstigeres?



park tool ist über jeden zweifel erhaben somit ist das aufe jden fall ein schnäppchen!


----------



## MangoAndreas (14. November 2010)

Hallo Sven,



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> PG-970 9fach für 17.95:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1264



Schon gestiegen auf 22,95. Aber hier für für 19,90 Porto 3,95 bei Vorkasse.

Gruß
Andreas - "PG 980-fahrer"


----------



## Sahnie (14. November 2010)

juneoen schrieb:


> park tool ist über jeden zweifel erhaben somit ist das aufe jden fall ein schnäppchen!



Der Preis ist super, auch wenn man für sich selber bestimmen muss ob man viele der teuren Sachen benötigt (die Konusschlüssel (bei Industrielagern ja nicht mehr benötigt) oder die teuren Öle oder den Kettenreiniger)

Ansonsten noch klären, wie teuer der Versand wird und den Zoll nicht vergessen. Das ist bei Amazon ja immer ein wenig undurchsichtig.


----------



## tanteandi (15. November 2010)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Habe das oben genannte Tool Kit HIER für 209,99 $ (153 ) gefunden.
> 
> Ist die Qualität und der Preis (hier bei uns 309 - 379 Euro) in Ordnung, oder gibt es vergleichbar günstigeres?



...Schraubendreher Schrubbelbürste Inbusschlüssel hat man doch so auch schon; und so ein Kettenreinigunsdingsbums braucht man auch nicht!

...hab mal in der Bike einen Test gelesen (ein etwas kleineres Set von PARK TOOL) hatte da garnicht so gut abgeschnitten!!
Etwa nur die hälfte der Werkzeuge hatte eine gute Qualität!

...ich kauf mir (einzeln) zusammen was ich brauche!

Andi


----------



## dark-berlin (15. November 2010)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Habe das oben genannte Tool Kit HIER für 209,99 $ (153 ) gefunden.
> 
> Ist die Qualität und der Preis (hier bei uns 309 - 379 Euro) in Ordnung, oder gibt es vergleichbar günstigeres?




Die frage mit dem Zoll wurde ja schon aufgeworfen...Aber wie ist das eigentlich mit Werkzeugsets aus den USA? Hat man dann einen toll aussehenden Satz Werkzeug in Zollausführung? Bei Amazon beschreibung ist mal wieder sehr dürftig. 
BTW: wie ist es im den mit Bikes, die für den amerikanischen Markt bestimmt sind/waren? Hat z.B. dann eine Flaschenhalteröse immer noch ein M5 Gewinde? Oder ist das dann ein in x/16 Inch Gewinde?
Von Liebhabern alter Amischlitten hat man ja schon gehört, dass das Schraubensuchen ein Teil des Hobbys ist.


----------



## Egika (15. November 2010)

ja, wir sind inzwischen völlig off topic...
Warum stellste die Frage nach den zölligen Maßen nicht in einem eigenen Thread?
Und nein, auch die Amis verbauen metrische Schrauben an ihren Bikes. Jeder, der mal ein Santa Cruz, Intense, Ellsworth, Yeti und Co hatte, wird Dir das bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. November 2010)

leute, lasst das labern hier! die fragen haben mit schnäppchen nullkommagarnix zu tun und gehören hier nicht rein!


hier, lyrik solo air neu vom händler für 549


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. November 2010)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...et-speed-king-21-mountain-king-20/224724.html


----------



## TonySoprano (15. November 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> hier, lyrik solo air neu vom händler für 549



direkt im shop 538,-

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=1266


----------



## DrKimble (17. November 2010)

Magura GUSTAV M für *249.- pro Paar*

Zitat:
GustavM" Aktion zum äußerst interessanten Special-Preise von 249,-  pro Paar angeboten. Das ist eine Ersparnis von bis zu 60% !

Die Aktion läuft vom 19.11.2010 - 19.12.2010.

Erhältlich sind die Bremsen als VR mit 210-er Scheibe für IS 6", PM 6" und PM 8" und als HR Bremse mit 190-er Scheibe für IS 6".

Link


----------



## PST (17. November 2010)

Hi,
Hab ein paar Crank Brothers Pedale gefunden (alte Modelle):

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/egg-beater-sl-spring-blue/index.html

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...&ig3id=8&ig2id=169&iid=547&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0


Vielleicht kein Schnäppchen aber dennoch ganz interessant: 
http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...&ig3id=8&ig2id=50&iid=7748&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0

Servus,
PST


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2010)

das einzige schnäppchen sind die eggbeater titan!

die anderen beiden sachen gibts günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. November 2010)

Mosombie schrieb:


> Habe das oben genannte Tool Kit HIER fÃ¼r 209,99 $ (153 â¬) gefunden.
> 
> Ist die QualitÃ¤t und der Preis (hier bei uns 309 - 379 Euro) in Ordnung, oder gibt es vergleichbar gÃ¼nstigeres?


 
Vergiss es!
Da kommen noch exorbitante GebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r "Shipping & Handling" drauf.
Wollte mir den TS-8 fÃ¼r 85,99$ (~64â¬) bestellen da wollten die doch tatsÃ¤chlich noch *90,37$* GebÃ¼hren.
Wenn man dann noch kein GlÃ¼ck hat landets beim Zoll und da kommt dann auch noch ein bisschen was dazu.

Also besser Finger weg!

GruÃ Thomas

Ich vergas zu erwÃ¤hnen das noch *33,51$ **Import Fees Deposit* dazu kommen!!!!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. November 2010)

bitte löschen


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. November 2010)

Probiers mal hier: Set: Werkzeugkoffer Stadler-Edition + Das Blaue Buch der Fahrradtechnik


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2010)

1. man keine seine beiträge auch im nachhinein editieren.

2. guck dir mal den inhalt der beiden werkzeugsets an ....


----------



## bobons (18. November 2010)

Könnt ihr mal das Gelabber sein lassen? Kauft euch lieber billige Reifen und geht fahren: http://www.raddiscount.de/P06461.html
Schade dass ich kein Rennrad habe...


----------



## Chaser84 (18. November 2010)

Radon ZR Race. Sensationell günstig!!!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a30642/zr-race-6-0.html


----------



## mk1309 (18. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal das Gelabber sein lassen? Kauft euch lieber billige Reifen und geht fahren: http://www.raddiscount.de/P06461.html
> Schade dass ich kein Rennrad habe...



Wohl eher was für Triathlon-Räder 23x*622*


----------



## garbel (18. November 2010)

mk1309 schrieb:


> Wohl eher was für Triathlon-Räder 23x*622*



Nö wieso? Ganz normaler Rennrad-Reifen.


----------



## juneoen (20. November 2010)

E-2200 Enduro Disc 6-Loch Steckachse SET VR + HR 280 euro

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k978/a7664/e-2200-enduro-disc-6-loch-steckachse.html

WCS 1-Bolt Carbon 27,2 x 300 mm 90 euro


----------



## tanteandi (20. November 2010)

BIKEPALAST: Truvativ Firex 3.3  für 50Euro

Bikeparts-Online: Protektoren (Schienbein/Knie)  10Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (20. November 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> BIKEPALAST: Truvativ Firex 3.3  für 50Euro
> 
> Bikeparts-Online: Protektoren (Schienbein/Knie)  10Euro



PS: Welche Protektoren? Link?


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> Bikeparts-Online: Protektoren (Schienbein/Knie)  10Euro





Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> PS: Welche Protektoren? Link?


für 10 euro gibts nix - aber für 24,95


----------



## tanteandi (21. November 2010)

...mit einem LINK kann ich immer noch nicht dienen!

Die Angebote sind unter  `RESTPOSTEN` zu finden!!! Die Protektoren auf Seite: 22
(BIKEPARTS-ONLINE)





.





tanteandi schrieb:


> BIKEPALAST: Truvativ Firex 3.3  für 50Euro
> 
> Bikeparts-Online: Protektoren (Schienbein/Knie)  10Euro


----------



## xxCrazybone (21. November 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...mit einem LINK kann ich immer noch nicht dienen!
> 
> Die Angebote sind unter  `RESTPOSTEN` zu finden!!! Die Protektoren auf Seite: 22
> (BIKEPARTS-ONLINE)
> ...



http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=37604


----------



## TheJohnny (21. November 2010)

"Weekend Special" bei Bike Components:

Avid Code 5 v+h Set Scheibenbremse Modell 2010 - Auslaufmodell 203 VR + 185 HR für 179 EUR


----------



## HW49 (21. November 2010)

Continental Race King SuperSonic um 24.90 â¬
http://www.fabial.de/product_info.php?info=p2837_Race-King-Supersonic.html


----------



## bobons (22. November 2010)

Was ein Schnäppchen: kompakt-Kurbel mit 90% Rabatt.


----------



## nosaint77 (22. November 2010)

Zwar nichts fürs MTB, aber es gibt bestimmt noch ein paar unter uns die im Winter den Arbeitsweg mit einem 28"-Fahrrad zurücklegen... Kenda Klondike Spikereifen für 24,90 Euro/Stück. Aktuell fallen bei Bike-Discount.de ab 50 Euro Bestellwert keine Versandkosten an... also bei 2 Reifen noch nen 20Cent-Artikel in den Warenkorb legen ;o)


----------



## kungfu (23. November 2010)

BIKEPALAST: Truvativ Firex 3.3 für 50Euro


Hat jemand einen richtigen LINK ??? Habe schon gesucht.

Gruss
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (23. November 2010)

Hallo Kungfu,



kungfu schrieb:


> BIKEPALAST: Truvativ Firex 3.3 für 50Euro
> 
> Hat jemand einen richtigen LINK ??? Habe schon gesucht.



http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p19662_Tagesangebot-Kurbel-Truvativ-Firex-3-3-Team.html

Oder einfach Firex als Suchbegriff auf der Seite eingeben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Egika (23. November 2010)

Hier ne Formula The One v+h für 250,-
http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...cheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-203mm-PM-schwarz.html


----------



## Pornokarl (23. November 2010)

Hope hoops in diversen AusfÃ¼hrungen
vr  118â¬    http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-mtb-vorderrad/ 
hr  200â¬    http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-mtb-hinterrad/
kostenloser Versand


----------



## xrcaddy (24. November 2010)

Rock Shox MTB  Sid World Cup für 499,99 - versandkostenfrei


http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/Federgabeln-MTB-Trekking/MTB-Gabeln-bis-100mm/Rock-Shox-MTB-Federgabel-Sid-World-Cup.html?cat=165882&


----------



## benzinkanister (24. November 2010)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Hope hoops in diversen Ausführungen
> vr  118    http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-mtb-vorderrad/
> hr  200    http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-mtb-hinterrad/
> kostenloser Versand



weiß jemand, wie das mit der umsatzsteuer ausschaut? kommt zu dem preis noch irgendwas dazu?

Gruß


----------



## Rolf (24. November 2010)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie das mit der umsatzsteuer ausschaut? kommt zu dem preis noch irgendwas dazu?



JA, Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2010)

Ist doch innerhalb der EU - bei crc kommt ja auch nix dazu.


----------



## mete (24. November 2010)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie das mit der umsatzsteuer ausschaut? kommt zu dem preis noch irgendwas dazu?
> 
> Gruß



Innerhalb der EU kommt nichts dazu.


----------



## Rolf (24. November 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Innerhalb der EU kommt nichts dazu.




Erster, Häh-Häh


----------



## cannondale500 (24. November 2010)

Hallo, XO-Umwerfer 2011 verschiedene Ausführungen.Von 82,- auf 59,90.Günstiger habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a39641/details.html


----------



## Pornokarl (24. November 2010)

will ja kein klugsch.. ein aber

http://r2-bike.com/*SRAM-X0-Umwerfer*-3fach-High-Direct-Mount  für 
























 incl versand


----------



## 4mate (24. November 2010)

will ja kein klugsch.. ein aber

http://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X0-Umwerfer-3fach-High-Direct-Mount


----------



## Ghost-FAN (24. November 2010)

günstiger slr:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330496568139&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2010)

Postet doch bitte keine normalen Ebayauktionen. Obs ein Schnäppchen ist oder nicht weis man eh erst wenn es vorbei ist. Das ist hier absolut unsinnig.


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2010)

Und das sagst du bevor er verkauft ist? Mhh ... der geht bestimmt noch bis 40â¬ ~> kein SchnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## Egika (24. November 2010)

bißchen schwachsinnig, Auktionen zu posten, solange es keinen Sofortkaufpreis gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (24. November 2010)

ist ja gleich vorbei und ich dachte halt vllt schaut zufällig einer rein!


----------



## Egika (24. November 2010)

Du hast ebay nicht verstanden...
Der Preis auch eine Minute vor Schluß sagt nix, aber auch gar nix über den Endpreis aus...


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2010)

@Egika: In diesem Fall schon  Schnäppchen ist es trotzdem nicht


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2010)

Das HIER wirft fragen auf  Tippe auf Werbung in Eigenregie


----------



## mistermoo (24. November 2010)

Schande über ihn....

Poison Curare finde der Preis ist ok und könnte hier passen


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2010)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Tippe auf Werbung in Eigenregie



Artikelstandort Marburg, Ghost-Fan Standort Nähe München. Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. November 2010)

Verzeiht mir den Hinweis, das Schäppchen für Trekking-, Reise- und Falträder in selbigen Unterforum erwünscht sind... hier gehts lang


----------



## gsg9man (24. November 2010)

@Engry: Keine Ahnung, aber schon iwie komisch. Aber ist ja auch egal. Gehört hier ja nicht rein.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (24. November 2010)

Was mich hier an dem Thema wirklich massiv stört sind die dauernden Nörgeleien dass hier und da mal ein Post off-topic ist. Das ist wirklich ein super thema und seien wir mal ehrlich wirklich übersichtlich wird das nie und braucht es auch nicht werden, da die meisten Angebote hier eh zeitlich stark beschränkt sind. Vieles sind einfach auslaufartikel oder restposten! Und nein ich seh da auch keinen zusammenhang, weil des nicht meine aktion ist,bzw. war!
ich bin nur auf der suche nach nem weißen slr darüber gestolpert!(den, den ich anbiete ist schwarz)

Und das mit dem Ebay kann ich einerseits verstehen weils wirklich stark zeitlich eingeschränkt ist, andererseits sind viele schnäppchen die ich hier anklicke (fast immer noch am selben tag an dem der Post erstellt wurde) schon ausverkauft oder nicht mehr zu dem Preis erhältlich.


Danke fürs Lesen und fürs Posten der Schnäppchen!

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyeuder (25. November 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Leider nur noch in Blau.
> Schwarz wäre meine gewesen



bei BIKE-MAILORDER gibt es noch alle Farben, der ONYX-ZipOff Pant (allerdings nicht mehr in jeder größe)

*in blau :   89,90 EUR
in rot: 99,90 EUR
in schwarz : 109,90 EUR* 

*
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...29d0&keywords=Platzangst+Oryx+Zip-off&x=0&y=0


----------



## Steve Style (25. November 2010)

Shimano-Yumeya-Kette für Schlankheitsfanatiker

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...6-Glieder-Hollow-Pin-silber-gold-CN-YM81.html

Bei Hibike gibt es wieder einen Weihnachts-Newsletter mit einigen weiteren (und für mich interessanteren) Angeboten. Habe schon zugeschlagen.

http://newsletter1.hibike.com/d/HY48MPS8DXB2212B/91541/Weihnachts-Newsletter.html


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. November 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Schande über ihn....
> 
> Poison Curare finde der Preis ist ok und könnte hier passen



dann doch gleich den hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/RockMachine-VOLC...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2309be615a

oder den...
http://cgi.ebay.de/RockMachine-VOLC...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eae4d1f16

(ist doch der gleiche Rahmen)


----------



## Pornokarl (25. November 2010)

Da sehen ja die Schweißnähnte schon auf dem schlechten ebay foto furchtbar aus . . .


----------



## ChristopherB (25. November 2010)

Sofern der Ansturm nicht phänomenal hoch ist, versucht euer Glück: http://www.katz-bikes.com/?id=250


----------



## rider1970 (25. November 2010)

@ghost-fan:
sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. November 2010)

Hy
Weil ich das angestoßen hatte (die Diskussion um Eigenwerbung oder nicht hatte ich damit allerdings nicht im Sinn) will ich dazu noch kurz was sagen. 



Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Ebay kann ich einerseits verstehen weils wirklich stark zeitlich eingeschränkt ist, andererseits sind viele schnäppchen die ich hier anklicke (fast immer noch am selben tag an dem der Post erstellt wurde) schon ausverkauft oder nicht mehr zu dem Preis erhältlich.



Es ging mir dabei gar nicht um die zeitliche Einschränkung. Bei einem Sofortkaufangebot zu einem entsprechenden Preis hätte ich gar nichts gesagt. Aber bei einer normalen Auktion steht der Preis, und damit auch die Frage ob Schnäppchen oder nicht, eben erst fest wenn es vorbei ist. Bei fast allen Auktionen kommen die interessanten Gebote erst in den letzten 5 Minuten. Da könnte man praktisch jede Auktion die noch länger geht als potentielles Schnäppchen bezeichnen. Das sprengt aber natürlich den Rahmen und ist nicht der Sinn dieses Threads.

Ups, das sollte eigentlich als PN rausgehen um den Thread nicht noch weiter zuzumüllen. Sorry, verklickt.


----------



## GT-IDriver (25. November 2010)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Schande über ihn....
> 
> Poison Curare finde der Preis ist ok und könnte hier passen



hab ihn mir heute für 199 dort bestellt.....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2010)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> hab ihn mir heute für 199 dort bestellt.....



hättest meinen für 50 euro weniger haben können


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2010)

bei hibike gibs die rocket ron performance für 12.99. ich find die gut für das wetter.  gestern keine probleme auf der tour gehabt. der reifen setzt sich nicht so zu wie der albert. oder andere.


----------



## Mosombie (26. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Postet doch bitte keine normalen Ebayauktionen. Obs ein Schnäppchen ist oder nicht weis man eh erst wenn es vorbei ist. Das ist hier absolut unsinnig.


.... und es besteht die Gefahr dass sich einige aus dem Board unnütz gegenseitig überbieten.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (27. November 2010)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-dhi-frame-kit-downhill-rahmen-2008.html

Evtl. interessat.


----------



## juneoen (27. November 2010)

magura sl 180mm 11,90 euro

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=252


----------



## juneoen (28. November 2010)

http://www.bikes-restposten.de/prod...lf-Amazing-Toys---A-Classic-Griffe-gruen.html

amazing toys griffe 2,99








Ritchey - WCS V2 Sattelstütze - wet black 31,6 300mm Wet Black 37,99

und eben allgemnein restposten...


----------



## jan84 (29. November 2010)

Lyrik U-Turn, 1,5" 424 Euro

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. November 2010)

juneoen schrieb:


> http://www.bikes-restposten.de/prod...lf-Amazing-Toys---A-Classic-Griffe-gruen.html
> 
> amazing toys griffe 2,99
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko83 (29. November 2010)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-dhi-frame-kit-downhill-rahmen-2008.html
> 
> Evtl. interessat.



Dann würde ich doch lieber hier bestellen... 

http://www.cyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-dhi-team-rahmen-downhill-2008.htm


----------



## leon87 (29. November 2010)

Continenatal Race King (26x2.2) in der Faltversion für 14,99,

scheint ja ein ganz guter Preis zu sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2010)

wenns dann auch noch einen guten reifen dafür geben würde ...

das ist ein stinknormaler race king!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (29. November 2010)

makko83 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch lieber hier bestellen...
> 
> http://www.cyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-dhi-team-rahmen-downhill-2008.htm



War als Tagesschnäppchen für 1300 glaub ich drin.


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. November 2010)

Bei Chainreactioncycles:

15G/Fifteen G XC/AM Triple Chainset 2010 â¬170.12 - bis morgen nochmals minus 10% solange in Stock!


----------



## Euforias (29. November 2010)

Focus Raven Carbonrahmen MY09 gr 52 u 56 für 299E

Lieferumfang:Carbonrahmen inkl. Steuersatz und Sattelklemmschelle
Rahmen ist neu, ungefahren, wurde aus Neurad ausgebaut, kann Montagespuren aufweisen

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...ven-carbonrahmen-my09-large-52cm-1/index.html


----------



## bobons (30. November 2010)

Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step Air 1,5" für 487 Euro


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2010)

leon87 schrieb:


> Continenatal Race King (26x2.2) in der Faltversion für 14,99,
> 
> scheint ja ein ganz guter Preis zu sein.



laut bike24 sind das race king protection!

nur stimmt dann die angabe mit dem black chili compound nicht.
die bcc mischung gibt beim rk nur bei der ss version.


----------



## Weirdo (30. November 2010)

Die Contis gibts im Set bei Stadler für 25 Euro:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2010)

wobei das dann die ganz normalen race king sind.


----------



## rabidi (2. Dezember 2010)

Rock Shox Recon 140mm für 249.-
http://www.bike24.net/p118436.html

Ich dachte ich hätte sie billig bei Chainreaction bekommen 300.- 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GT-IDriver (4. Dezember 2010)

Rock Shox Domain 302 1,1/8" 2009 NEU für sagenhafte 199! aktuell noch 19 stück da.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110615365616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## xrcaddy (4. Dezember 2010)

Nur heute für 399:
*Rock Shox SID Team 26" schwarz, 100mm Federweg*


http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## topdog1811 (4. Dezember 2010)

die sachen die hier als schnäpchen angebt mögen ja wirklich günstig sein, aber als schnäpchen???? von angegebenen sachen bezahle ich 3 monate meine rate fürs haus


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2010)

Ein Schnäppchen ist ein Artikel der deutlich weniger kostet als üblich. Ob der absolute Preis immer noch hoch ist spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (4. Dezember 2010)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1617

 Satz Marura Louise BAT für 100


----------



## kungfu (5. Dezember 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> die sachen die hier als schnäpchen angebt mögen ja wirklich günstig sein, aber als schnäpchen???? von angegebenen sachen bezahle ich 3 monate meine rate fürs haus



Lerne Rechtschreibung du Sattel !


----------



## topdog1811 (5. Dezember 2010)

das manche .... sich auch immer gleich einmischen müssen,albern..du fighter


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Dezember 2010)

setze 5 auf KungFu


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Dezember 2010)

Propain Rage 245mm Variante inkl. Rc4 fÃ¼r 1550â¬

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100728122342&pnr=17421


----------



## Sanchopancho (6. Dezember 2010)

falls jemand einen günstigen FR-/ ENduro Rahmen sucht der einiges abkann.

Norco six 2006 in S 450 Pfund

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/7596/Norco_Six_All_Mountain_Frame_2006

HAb dort meinen Rahmen gekauft und aufgebaut.


----------



## Sanchopancho (6. Dezember 2010)

oder was gröberes

Rocky Mountain RMX Crossfire Frame (2006 Special Edition) 800 Pfund

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p...tain_RMX_Crossfire_Frame_2006_Special_Edition


----------



## Joe911 (6. Dezember 2010)

DT Swiss Federgabel EXM 130 in weiß:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...M-130-Air-Federgabel--weiss--Modell-2010.html


----------



## nnguitar (6. Dezember 2010)

ich mach ne Sammelbestellung an GOPRO kameras in USA.
da sind die dinger wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger.
Die Bestellung werde ich bis ende der Woche ca. abschicken. Wer also mitwill sollte schnell machen.
Z.b. ne Hero HD Helmet ink. zusatzakku fÃ¼r 315â¬
und mit dem Preis hab ich schon Mwst, Zoll, Versand zu mir und Versand zu euch eingerechnet.
Zum vergleich: allein die Helmet HD kostet in DE ca 350â¬ + nochmal 25â¬ vom Akku

also bei mir melden.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Dezember 2010)

Fox 40 2011 Kashima fÃ¼r 1295â¬!!!
http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-40-rc2-fit-downhill-federgabel-2011-kashima-coat.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. Dezember 2010)

steht jetzt 1699â¬ da.


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Dezember 2010)

hätte mich auch gewundert...


----------



## kungfu (7. Dezember 2010)

Gestern waren die auf 1295,--......!


----------



## Egika (7. Dezember 2010)

ja, Jehles Kurzzeit-Schnäppchen-Angebote.
Die sind immer nur maximal nen Tag lang gültig.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube die geben sie dir auch günstiger wenn du nett nachfragst und einen guten grund nennst, dass du sie nicht bestellen hast können.


----------



## MonsterJoe (7. Dezember 2010)

*GoPro Hero HD Helmet 319,99â¬ Portofrei
*

http://www.bikestore.cc/gopro-hero-helmet-p-145197.html

Ich bin unentschlossen, ob ich bestellen soll.Ein Laden in D wÃ¤re mir da persÃ¶nlich lieber 

mfg


----------



## numis (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Gabeln/MTB/gefedert/Stahlfeder/40-RC2-FIT-2011-weiss::33807.html

hier ist sie für 1499.- drin


----------



## Lynus (7. Dezember 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal kein Schnäppchen sondern ein ausgewachsener Schnapper: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Kurbelganitur-ATLAS-Turbine/dp/B003H0560E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291751800&sr=8-2"]Race Face Atlas Kurbelgarnitur[/ame] für 119,43 Euro

Meine hat heute der Weihnachtsmann gebracht


----------



## sap (7. Dezember 2010)

Lynus: und das ist wirklich die Race Face Atlas FR? Der Preis riecht extrem verdächtig...UVP 199 EUR stimmt auch nicht ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (7. Dezember 2010)

Produktbeschreibung bei Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Eine echte All-Mountain-Kurbel



Ist wohl eher die AM.


----------



## bobons (8. Dezember 2010)

Probieren kann man es, ist auch schnell wieder zurückgeschickt. Und der Preis ist ziemlich heiss!

Für arme Downhiller: Point-Kettenführungen für 9 Euro (ganz unten, oder direkt auf die Seite unter 1 Euro-Basar): http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_276.html


----------



## Lynus (8. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Lynus: und das ist wirklich die Race Face Atlas FR? Der Preis riecht extrem verdächtig...UVP 199 EUR stimmt auch nicht ganz...


 
Auf der Kurbel steht "AM" aber bisher konnte ich noch nirgends Infos über den Unterschied zwischen der FR und der AM finden, außer in der Anzahl der Kettenblätter. Die Kurbelarme selbst scheinen gleich zu sein. 
Was das Lager angeht, hab ich ohnehin ein Race Face Diabolus eingebaut, das bleibt auch erstmal drin. 

Die UVP 199  haben mich auch stutzig gemacht, aber auch Amazon kann ja mal einen Fehler machen.

Und was die 3 Kettenblätter angeht: Das Große fliegt sowieso runter und wird gegen einen Bash getauscht.


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2010)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> *GoPro Hero HD Helmet 319,99 Portofrei
> *
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/gopro-hero-helmet-p-145197.html
> ...



Bitte schön

http://www.basislager.com/article/Helmkamera/GoPro_Hero_HD_Helmet_Wide_Set/4534/index.htm


----------



## Farodin (8. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, Off-Topic  (nagelneu ist es aber,- direkt aus der Fabrik - nur ein kleiner Umweg über mich )


----------



## Snap4x (8. Dezember 2010)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ich habe ein nagelneues Cycletech Opium 6 in Original-Zustand abzugeben
> UVP: 3899 Euro  ->> bei mir 2500 Euro
> 
> Fotos gibt es HIER.
> ...



Dat passt hier aber net rein. Hier werden nur Angebote von Shops reingeschrieben die Nagelneu sind, Fabrikneu. Nicht secondhand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (8. Dezember 2010)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ich habe ein nagelneues Cycletech Opium 6 in Original-Zustand abzugeben
> UVP: 3899 Euro  ->> bei mir 2500 Euro
> 
> Fotos gibt es HIER.
> ...



Dafür ist der Bikemarkt da, du Nase.


----------



## ollum104 (8. Dezember 2010)

UVP zwar a bisserl überzogen, aber Angebotspreis ist nicht schlecht...

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=1620


----------



## Rüdiger (9. Dezember 2010)

Bikelampe/Headlamp
900lumen
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Habe bisher gute Erfahrung mit lieferservice und Produktqualität.


Suche noch eine günstig X.O Schaltung (Gruppe) (3x9fach), tipps??? 

Greetz
R


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2010)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Bikelampe/Headlamp
> 900lumen
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
> 
> ...



Die Lampe habe ich auch...ist kein Schnäppchen. Nach spätestens einem Jahr muss man die Kabel nachlöten wegen Wacklern und/oder den Akku wechseln, wegen schlechtem Balancing beim Laden.  Da zahlt man schlußendlich drauf...

back to topic:
Conti Mountainking 2.2 Faltbar mit BC
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390247972254


----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2010)

> back to topic:
> Conti Mountainking 2.2 Faltbar mit BC
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=390247972254





> Reifen Continental Mountain King 2.2 faltbar



Vorsicht, das ist nur die normale Faltversion. Dafür wieder überteuert.
Das ist dagegen günstig: Conti MK1 2.4 Protection für 44,99


----------



## Egika (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Habe gerade als unterlegener Bieter diese Suntour Epicon TAD 15 fÃ¼r 201,-â¬ angeboten bekommen, weil der HÃ¤ndler offenbar zwei hat.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270671432668

Wer sie fÃ¼r diesen Preis kaufen mÃ¶chte, dem gebe ich gerne den Sofort-Kaufen-Link per PM.
Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

GruÃ,
Egika


----------



## rasumichin (9. Dezember 2010)

Egika schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habe gerade als unterlegener Bieter diese Suntour Epicon TAD 15 für 201,- angeboten bekommen, weil der Händler offenbar zwei hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270671432668
> ...



KAUFEN!!!! So günstig gibts kaum mal eine Gabel mit Remote Absenkung (ich hab schon eine, funktioniert super, aber nur wegen steckachscasting werd ich nicht zuschlagen)


----------



## rasumichin (9. Dezember 2010)

sid fÃ¼r 300â¬ 
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


aber nur heute


aber scheinbar Ã¼berhaupt sid abverkauf beim bikestore 

http://www.bikestore.cc/rock-shox-federgabel-blau-fuer-xloc-2010-p-137191.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das ist nur die normale Faltversion. Dafür wieder überteuert.
> Das ist dagegen günstig: Conti MK1 2.4 Protection für 44,99



Und was ist anderes an der Faltversion...?

Passt auch nicht auf 'ne normale XC-Felge ala DT 4.2....und leider bietet der ebayer nicht die *2,2*er an, die ich suche.

Günstiger als hier, habe ich noch nicht gesehen:
http://www.bike-palast.com/index.ph...efire&c=9172&a=6031585&u=2396&z=15641063.7355


----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2010)

Die günstigen Faltreifen von Conti kommen aus Indien, sind schwerer und haben einen schlechten Rundlauf.


Kein Posting ohne Schnäppchen:

Bei Wiggle in UK gibt es bis Montag Mitternacht bis zu 20 % auf den Listenpreis

www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (10. Dezember 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal kein SchnÃ¤ppchen sondern ein ausgewachsener Schnapper:
> 
> Race Face Atlas Kurbelgarnitur fÃ¼r 119,43 Euro
> 
> Meine hat heute der Weihnachtsmann gebracht



jetzt bzw seit gestern 113,46â¬

Innenlager ist wohl nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## Lynus (10. Dezember 2010)

Innenlager IST dabei !


----------



## epic03 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

kann mir einer das Gewicht der Kurbel nennen?

Grüsse


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2010)

epic03 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann mir einer das Gewicht der Kurbel nennen?
> 
> Grüsse


Ja, Google


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Dezember 2010)

Wurscht ich habs bestellt!


----------



## bobons (13. Dezember 2010)

MARZOCCHI 66 RC3 in weiss für 399 Euro Sk.
Ung hier nochmal: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=15212


----------



## klmp77 (13. Dezember 2010)

hier noch günstiger:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=1583


----------



## bobons (13. Dezember 2010)

Das gibt es nicht, schon 60 % unter EVK und das gibt es trotzdem *noch* günstiger...
Dann eben die passenden Pedale: Odyssey Jim C. Magnesium Pedale 9/16" schwarz für 27 Euro


----------



## blood3d (13. Dezember 2010)

*The North Face Photon*

Hüfttasche mit Trinkflasche für knapp 18 statt 39,95 incl. Porto

(heute Nacht lag der Preis komischerweise noch bei 9,95 excl. Porto.)

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=126296&GTID=8c99afa1ee6dac9867357d615f55c792a38


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (13. Dezember 2010)

GT Bikes derzeit reduziert bei www.mysportbrands.de... damit ihr euch nicht extra registrieren müsst, anbei Screenshots der Angebote:












Die ersten drei Bikes habe ich bei ner Stichprobe (Google Shopping) nicht billiger gefunden. Die Ausstattungskombination ist bei den MTBs (Carbonrahmen + Lowcost-Anbauteile) nicht gerade berauschend. Tipp also eher für eingefleischte GT-Fans...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2010)

Kurbel is schon da und in Original Verpackung kein OM Plastiksackerl. 
Schaut in Original noch viel besser aus. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hacky 2003 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Auch wenns Outdoor broker ist meine ich es ist ein SchnÃ¤ppchen crankbrothers - Multitool m19  fÃ¼r 19,95â¬ http://www.outdoor-broker.de/
GruÃ Hacky


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2010)

welcher jahrgang ist denn die kurbel?

oh, heute 159,-


----------



## forever (14. Dezember 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Das gibt es nicht, schon 60 % unter EVK und das gibt es trotzdem *noch* günstiger...
> Dann eben die passenden Pedale: Odyssey Jim C. Magnesium Pedale 9/16" schwarz für 27 Euro



nicht übel, aber dann lieber die wellgo m111 für < 15 EUR @ebay, 236gr. ohne reflektoren ca.  (Bike_King)


----------



## forever (14. Dezember 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal kein Schnäppchen sondern ein ausgewachsener Schnapper:
> 
> Race Face Atlas Kurbelgarnitur für 119,43 Euro
> 
> Meine hat heute der Weihnachtsmann gebracht


Deine sieht aus wie meine 2008 Deus XC, bis auf die neuen
Kettenblätter.  Leider ist die Atlas eher für AM/DH und dadurch etwas
schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2010)

fone schrieb:


> welcher jahrgang ist denn die kurbel?
> 
> oh, heute 159,-



2009 ....ich hab 114.- dafür bezahlt.


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2010)

forever schrieb:


> nicht übel, aber dann lieber die wellgo m111 für < 15 EUR @ebay, 236gr. ohne reflektoren ca.  (Bike_King)



Die hier?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7483336&postcount=613

Der Unterschied zwischen Enduro und CC ist Dir aber bekannt?

Und um den Thread weiter sauber zu halten: Crankbrothers Candy C heute für 30 Euro.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2010)

FSA FR 200 ATB Vorbau

http://www.bikestore.cc/vorbau-p-145452.html


----------



## Mr. Terror (15. Dezember 2010)

Syntace Moto Fahrradgriffe für 3,63 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59314


----------



## Euforias (16. Dezember 2010)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2009 26x2.40  21,90 EUR


http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Nic-Evo-2009-26x240-Auslaufmodell::31987.html


----------



## fone (16. Dezember 2010)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Syntace Moto Fahrradgriffe für 3,63 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59314



Artikel wurde eingestellt - nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Dezember 2010)

Shimano SLX 3x10 Gruppe für EUR 199,-:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...X-660-10-Komplettgruppe-3x10-fach::28904.html

Kann man sogar konfigurieren!


----------



## leon87 (17. Dezember 2010)

Nur heute bei hiBike 15% auf alle 2011er Rock Shox Modelle. 
Da diese bereits reduziert sind komm da teils sehr attraktive Preise bei raus.

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/catalog/...b14663b/c1/Advent_Calendar_2010_20101217.html


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Dezember 2010)

TLD Kram recht günstig....
http://www1.hibike.de/shop/catalog/...x-1/y70305/p/HIBIKE-Weihnachtsmarkt-2010.html


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2010)

Nur heute und nur noch für 2 Std.

Rock Shox Dämpfer Ario 3.2 für 99,99 Euro

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (18. Dezember 2010)

Abo


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2010)

themenoptionen -> thread abonieren ...


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2010)

DT Swiss XR1450 Laufradsatz (VR 15mm Steckachse) fÃ¼r 449â¬ bei Outdoorbroker. Nur bis 19.12. 12 Uhr. Eine kurze Googlesuche hat als gÃ¼nstigstes Angebot sonst 649â¬ ausgespuckt.


----------



## Gummidichtung (20. Dezember 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298


ich finde es saugünstig, leider habe ich keinen tapered Rahmen.


----------



## Peter-S (20. Dezember 2010)

Ebenfalls bei CRC eine 36er Fox, allerdings nur in 1.5er fÃ¼r rd. 490 â¬


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2010)

32er Fox für 218 Euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298

grüße,
Jan


----------



## messias (20. Dezember 2010)

10:40 Uhr


Gummidichtung schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298


12:49 Uhr


jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298





Nur heute: RockShox SID RLT fuer 300â¬


----------



## bobons (20. Dezember 2010)

218 Euro für eine 140 mm F32...ich glaube ich muss meine V-Brakes einmotten...

Fährt hier jemand Rennrad? Campagnolo Centaur Carbon-Kurbeln unter 100 Euro: bei CNC.


----------



## Gummidichtung (20. Dezember 2010)

10:40 Uhr
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Gummidichtung* 

 
_http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=49298_

12:49 Uhr
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *jan84* 

 
_http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=49298_


so hart der Preis, dass die Jung's alles doppelt sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (21. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-125-000-Mountain-115-160mm-Federweg/dp/B00140IN6S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1292930843&sr=8-3"]RS Lyrik 2-Step in 1.5er Variante [/ame]fÃ¼r 396,73 â¬ inkl. Lieferung.
Bei Hibike als Bulkversion fÃ¼r 669 â¬ in 1 1/8er Version.


----------



## messias (21. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> RS Lyrik 2-Step in 1.5er Variante fÃ¼r 396,73 â¬ inkl. Lieferung.
> .



Merci! Nun wieder bei 600â¬.

Komplette XTR 975 Gruppe (alles ausser Naben) fuer 800â¬


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Dezember 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Merci! Nun wieder bei 600.
> 
> Komplette XTR 975 Gruppe (alles ausser Naben) fuer 800



.. und nun bei 1.099,95 


----------



## Borgrider (21. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-HS-33-Lim...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0cc94e21


schöne Magura HS33 in orange....


----------



## scarab (21. Dezember 2010)

Insane Clearance Sale bei On-One

bspw. On-One Scandal 26er Vertical Dropout Frame für 166,85 EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2010)

Gummidichtung schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> so hart der Preis, dass die Jung's alles doppelt sehen...



Am besten in die Postings mit reinschreiben um was für einen Artikel es geht, dann muss messias sein Kopf auch nicht ständig gegen die Wand schlagen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## markus.2407 (21. Dezember 2010)

hat da schon mal einer bei den Engländern gekauft, taugt der? Gruss


----------



## Eike. (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon länger ein bewährter Händler. Allerdings kann die Lieferung teilweise etwas dauern. Darüber muss aber nicht hier diskutiert werden, dafür gibts schon 2 oder 3 Threads im Allgemein-Forum.


----------



## messias (21. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> RS Lyrik 2-Step in 1.5er Variante fÃ¼r 396,73 â¬ inkl. Lieferung.



[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-322-030-Mountain-SoloAir-Federweg/dp/B002SR1IJ0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1292966729&sr=1-13"]Hier [/ame]hats noch *eine *Lyrik Solo Air 170mm 1,5" fuer 450â¬ inklusive Versand. (2010er DH laut Beschreibung)


----------



## wilbur.walsh (21. Dezember 2010)

Lyrik Solo Air tapered, 498,- inkl.  -> http://tuning-bikes.de/product_info...=1266&osCsid=95b7418efe7c15cf48bf138341cbcb98


----------



## Pornokarl (22. Dezember 2010)

x.o Schaltwerk (mid)
*NUR HEUTE* 114,- 
http://www.actionsports.de/Komponenten/Schaltwerke/SRAM-X0-Blackbox-MTB-Schaltwerk::16577.html


----------



## bobons (22. Dezember 2010)

Avid Elixir R 185/185 für 136 Euro


----------



## MR.BERGRAD (22. Dezember 2010)

Marzocchi 55 ATA Micro fÃ¼r *419â¬*
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: *1029,- Euro.*

Die gehen bei der Reduzierung wohl von einem falschen Grundpreis aus, oder es ist nicht die 2009er 55 Micro.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...5-ATA-Micro-Federgabel-2009-sale-::13762.html


----------



## MR.BERGRAD (22. Dezember 2010)

Für Rennradler unter uns.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32730/shimano-wh-rs10-laufradsatz-schwarz.html?
günstiger 2011er Rennrad Laufradsatz für Grundlageneinheiten im Winter.
Man schont den teuren LRS.


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2010)

Billigreifen:
http://www.raddiscount.de/P06345.ht...isliste&utm_source=Preisliste&utm_content=htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris81 (22. Dezember 2010)

Sicher super Angebot- Danke ! Nur die Versandkosten bei Radldiscount sind ein Scherz im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz? 7,99 nach Deutschland und 30 Euro nach Österreich--> Da zahlt es sich überhaupt nicht aus!!!


----------



## TonySoprano (22. Dezember 2010)

MR.BERGRAD schrieb:


> Für Rennradler unter uns.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32730/shimano-wh-rs10-laufradsatz-schwarz.html?
> günstiger 2011er Rennrad Laufradsatz für Grundlageneinheiten im Winter.
> Man schont den teuren LRS.



geht auch noch billiger, für 75,-EUR, waren gestern sogar noch für 65,- zu haben 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...,4,123,30;ID=3816f194b78564226a4f8f051ab0aaf0


----------



## markus.2407 (22. Dezember 2010)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> geht auch noch billiger, für 75,-EUR, waren gestern sogar noch für 65,- zu haben
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...,4,123,30;ID=3816f194b78564226a4f8f051ab0aaf0



der RS 10 ist aber aktueller / neuer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und...
... man sollte nicht Jogibär sein ...16 / 20 Speichen


----------



## markus.2407 (23. Dezember 2010)

suche gerade einen, wollte schon 150 anlegen und dann den gefunden:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=85048
für 138
günstiger gesehen?


----------



## Chicane (23. Dezember 2010)

Günstiger gibt es sie nicht, dafür aber 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## markus.2407 (23. Dezember 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Günstiger gibt es sie nicht, dafür aber 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.


in "meiner" Firma nicht anders, da gehts auch erst wieder ab KW 3 so richtig los (inventur etc pp.)
Aber die Vorfreude ...


----------



## bobons (24. Dezember 2010)

Schluss mit den Gelabber! 

Rock Shox SID Team 26" schwarz für 359,99 (nur heute)

Auch nur heute: BERGAMONT Evolve 4.9 2009 noch in allen Größen für 529 Euro.


----------



## TheJohnny (24. Dezember 2010)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> suche gerade einen, wollte schon 150 anlegen und dann den gefunden:
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=85048
> für 138
> günstiger gesehen?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Art der Bremsscheibenbefestigung nicht ausgeführt - nicht dass jemand eine böse Überraschung erlebt.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## ollum104 (24. Dezember 2010)

ist zwar kein online-shop im weitesten Sinne, sind aber neu und Sofort-Kauf (also bietet sich auch keiner aus Forum gegenseitig hoch).

Straitline Pedale in blau für 65 

leider die falsche Farbe

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250745644724&category=81674&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (24. Dezember 2010)

Bei Stadler gibt es das Set: Fox Federgabel 32 F120 RL + Veltec Laufradsatz V-One (26 Zoll) fÃ¼r 599 â¬


----------



## Heili (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe es ist des Threads würdig:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/uncle-jimbo-1-2010


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Bei Stadler gibt es das Set: Fox Federgabel 32 F120 RL + Veltec Laufradsatz V-One (26 Zoll) für 599 



Die Gabel hat allerdings eine 15mm Steckachse, der LRS ist nur mit 9mm QR oder 20mm verfügbar.


----------



## principle (25. Dezember 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist des Threads würdig:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/uncle-jimbo-1-2010



sicherlich würdig, keine Frage, aber auch frustrierend für die Leute, die sich die Teile selber zusammensuchen...
Uli


----------



## Brausa (26. Dezember 2010)

POC Cortex Flow in grÃ¼n und GrÃ¶Ãe "L" fÃ¼r 99,99â¬:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003EV6YRK/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003FLM7XO&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=12ZDBC45CPAG6ZFBC6YJ"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003EV6YRK/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003FLM7XO&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=12ZDBC45CPAG6ZFBC6YJ[/ame]


-> zuerst auf den grÃ¼nen Helm klicken, dann auf GrÃ¶Ãe L-XL


----------



## chris81 (26. Dezember 2010)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-79-2009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (27. Dezember 2010)

Kein Schnäppchen.
Wenn dann das hier http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-team-2009-hammerschmidt.html


----------



## ollum104 (27. Dezember 2010)

20% bei
http://www.bikestore.cc/express/

Einfach Artikel in Warenkorb legen und automatisch abziehen lassen.

Gilt bis 2. Januar.

Somit gibts die GoPro Helmet Hero HD für 279,99  (portofrei)

http://www.bikestore.cc/express/index.php?cPath=100_192&sort=&filter_id=258


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei Rose gibt es bis zum 02.01.11 nochmals 10% zusÃ¤tzlich auf alle Topangebote. Damit gibt es dann auch nochmal 10% auf die schon reduzierten Preis fÃ¼r die Rose Komplettbikes... kommen zum Teil sehr nette Angebote bei raus. 

zb. Beef Cake 8 fÃ¼r 2.300â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/beef-cake-8-2010


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Dezember 2010)

Planet Sports Gutscheine:

http://www.gutscheinsammler.de/gutscheine/planet-sports

Ausserdem Gratis Versand bis 31.12

Interessant z.B. die neue Go Pro HD Hero 960 (199,95â¬) - 20â¬ Gutschein = 179,95â¬. Billiger bekommt man die nirgends


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2010)

ist das dann die richtige HD? wie kommt da der Preis zustande? Ist ja traumhaft und würde gleich 2 mal bestellt 
von Akku wird nichts erwähnt - dürfte aber beiliegen?


LG Jens und entschuldigt den offtopic


----------



## leo_s (30. Dezember 2010)

Achtung, das ist zwar die "richtige HD", aber die Abgespeckte version, nennt sich "GO PRO HD Hero 960 Wide Set"

Billig und Topseller:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18195


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke!


----------



## bastelfreak (30. Dezember 2010)

Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step, 1.5 fÃ¼r 367,82â¬

http://moobilo.de/rockshox-csu-lyrik-step-air-15-p-27638771.html


----------



## Tobi29NRW (30. Dezember 2010)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Syntace Moto Fahrradgriffe für 3,63 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59314



Sorry für Offtopic: Habe drei Paar bekommen, aber alle Griffe sind identisch. Gibt´s nicht eine Links-Rechts-Ausführung?
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## KILLERBIKER (30. Dezember 2010)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step, 1.5 für 367,82
> 
> http://moobilo.de/rockshox-csu-lyrik-step-air-15-p-27638771.html



Vosicht ist das Oberteil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (30. Dezember 2010)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step, 1.5 für 367,82
> 
> http://moobilo.de/rockshox-csu-lyrik-step-air-15-p-27638771.html



Ist das nicht nur die Tauchrohreinheit?
"Krone/Schaft/Standrohre Einheit 1,5", schwraz, bis Modell 2009"


----------



## bastelfreak (30. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, mal wieder zu schnell gewesen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur die Tauchrohreinheit?
> "Krone/Schaft/Standrohre Einheit 1,5", schwraz, bis Modell 2009"



was ist hier wohl falsch?


----------



## kungfu (30. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Innsbruuucker (30. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Freeride-2-Step-180-135mm-Federweg/dp/B0030MMJHC/ref=sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1293725325&sr=1-5"]MTB Federgabel RockShox Totem 2-Step Air weiÃ/gold: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Freeride-Gabel-SoloAir-Federweg/dp/B0030HQV9O/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1293725325&sr=1-2"]RockShox Freeride Gabel RockShox Totem SoloAir DH: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-325-040-Freeride-SoloAir-Federweg/dp/B0030HQV8U/ref=sr_1_4?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1293725325&sr=1-4"]RockShox Freeride Gabel RockShox Totem SoloAir: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Totem 2 Step-Air fÃ¼r 460â¬.
Solo Air DH fÃ¼r 430â¬
Solo Air 480â¬
alle 1,5 Schaft.


----------



## fukz (30. Dezember 2010)

Sorry war zu spät steht schon da.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (30. Dezember 2010)

fukz schrieb:


> Sorry war zu spät steht schon da.



Zu langsam


----------



## Peter-S (30. Dezember 2010)

Allerdings auch Modell 2009 :/



bastelfreak schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step, 1.5 für 367,82
> 
> http://moobilo.de/rockshox-csu-lyrik-step-air-15-p-27638771.html


----------



## messias (30. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Allerdings auch Modell 2009 :/



Ist eh baugleich zum 2010er und wie gesagt nur die Standrohreinheit, das ist KEIN Schnaeppchen.

Hier dagegen gibts ne komplette Lyrik Coil DH 170mm 2010 fuer 400â¬.

Wohl dem, der ein ein 1,5" Steuerrohr hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (30. Dezember 2010)

War das nur eine einzige oder war der Preis ein Druckfehler??

Jetzt doch ein wenig teurer (mehr als das Doppelte!) ;-)


----------



## j_rg (30. Dezember 2010)

War nur eine. (@messias danke)


http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/sks-schutzblechset.html
20,- + 3,-VSK
Das Set bestehend aus dem Shockblade fürs Vorderrad und dem X-Blade für das Hinterrad.


----------



## messias (30. Dezember 2010)

War nur noch eine. Lohnt sich aber immer wieder reinzuschauen, derzeit haut Amazon immer mal wieder eine in der Preisregion raus.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Mountain-Mission-115-160mm-Federweg/dp/B0030HWEOA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1293740440&sr=1-14"]Hier[/ame] noch eine 2010er Lyrik 2-Step 1,5" fuer immerhin 477â¬.


----------



## KP-99 (30. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn nochmal jmd. eine Lyrik mit 170mm und MiDH für einen unschlagbaren Preis sieht (gerne auch die 1.5 Version oder tapered), kann er es ja hier nochmal kundtun oder noch besser PN an mich!


----------



## canyon.biker (30. Dezember 2010)

So hier noch ne Rock Shox Gabel aber ne Rock Shox Revelation SL Dual Air 140mm für Schnellspanner mit PopLoc für 299,99  

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...x-Revelation-SL-Dual-Air____118021_11669.html


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2010)

Falls jemand auf BMC steht und/oder einen neuen Rahmen braucht.....

http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/manufacturers_id/289/filter_id/331/page/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2010)

Wegen den Lyrics lohnt es sich echt die Augen bei Amazon offen zu halten (am besten täglich), hab meine da auch für recht kleines Geld (530E, SoloAir 170, MiCoDH, 1 1/8) bekommen. Sind auch keine OEM Gabeln wie in einigen Onlineshops. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## messias (31. Dezember 2010)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn nochmal jmd. eine Lyrik mit 170mm und MiDH fÃ¼r einen unschlagbaren Preis sieht (gerne auch die 1.5 Version oder tapered), kann er es ja hier nochmal kundtun oder noch besser PN an mich!





jan84 schrieb:


> Wegen den Lyrics lohnt es sich echt die Augen bei Amazon offen zu halten (am besten tÃ¤glich), hab meine da auch fÃ¼r recht kleines Geld (530E, SoloAir 170, MiCoDH, 1 1/8) bekommen. Sind auch keine OEM Gabeln wie in einigen Onlineshops.
> 
> grÃ¼Ãe,
> Jan



Genau! So gibts [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B002SR9D6K/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1293788181&sr=8-1&condition=new"]hier[/ame] schon wieder *eine *2010er 170mm DH fuer 390â¬!

EDIT: Link geht irgendwie nicht. Sucht einfach nach "Rock Shox Lyrik" und klickt im ersten Suchergebnis auf "2 neu ab EUR 390,30".


----------



## KP-99 (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Tipps!


....und guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Peter-S (31. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wegen den Lyrics lohnt es sich echt die Augen bei Amazon offen zu halten (am besten täglich), hab meine da auch für recht kleines Geld (530E, SoloAir 170, MiCoDH, 1 1/8) bekommen. Sind auch keine OEM Gabeln wie in einigen Onlineshops.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Stimmt. Habe für 599 uro meine 2-Step MissionControll 1 1/8 bekommen


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Dezember 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Genau! So gibts hier schon wieder *eine *2010er 170mm DH fuer 390!
> 
> EDIT: Link geht irgendwie nicht. Sucht einfach nach "Rock Shox Lyrik" und klickt im ersten Suchergebnis auf "2 neu ab EUR 390,30".


Danke! Hab mal die letzte bestellt. Mal sehen ob das richtige ankommt, war ja etwas seltsam da die 390Eur Variante nur in der Verfügbarkeitstabelle war, aber wenn man 1 1/8 oder 1.5 angeklickt hat kam ein höherer Preis.


----------



## goshawk (31. Dezember 2010)

servus leute,

hab mal ne frage-
hab ein paar neue 2011er lyrik solo air fÃ¼r unter 700â¬ entdeckt, allerdings steht bei dÃ¤mpfung "nur" mission control, also ohne den zusatz von DH. sind nicht alle lyrik solo air modelle ab 2011 mit mission control dh ausgestattet. dachte die gabs nur bis 2009 mitte 2010 ohne die dh-kartusche?

mfg rene


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2010)

das ist ein schnäppchen- und kein technikthread. bitte im federungsforum posten!


----------



## goshawk (31. Dezember 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist ein schnäppchen- und kein technikthread. bitte im federungsforum posten!



m.m sollte es beides sein. denn eine neue lyrik solo für unter 700 flocken sind ein schnäpchen, aaaaber wenn man sich mit weiteren details nicht so auskennt wird wohl einer da sein, der einen tipp zu dem schnäpchen hat ob da was linkes dabei ist -

leider konntest du nicht helfen, danke für deine aufrichtige hilfe!


----------



## messias (31. Dezember 2010)

Hier gehts aber nicht darum ueber eventuelle Schnaeppchen zu diskutieren, sondern sie zu posten.

Was deine Frage betrifft: Endgueltig wird dir das nur der Haendler beantworten koennen (evtl. sogar erst du selber, wenn die sie zerlegst). Offiziell gibt es die 2011er Retail Solo-Air zwar nur als DH, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass da draussen trotzdem immer noch ganz andere Versionen zu kaufen sind.


----------



## goshawk (31. Dezember 2010)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2011)

messias schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber nicht darum ueber eventuelle Schnaeppchen zu diskutieren, sondern sie zu posten.



eben!  aber manche verstehn den sinn des threads nach wie vor nicht...

cube xms für 249


----------



## goshawk (1. Januar 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> eben!  aber manche verstehn den sinn des threads nach wie vor nicht...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Januar 2011)

Den Preis find ich ganz gut! DT Laufradsatz! http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dt-swiss-e530dt370-mtb-wheelset/#more


----------



## Gummidichtung (1. Januar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Den Preis find ich ganz gut! DT Laufradsatz! http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dt-swiss-e530dt370-mtb-wheelset/#more



Der DT LRS
*DT Swiss E530/DT370 Mtb Wheelset*

*£187.50 umgerechnet für 218
*

Versandkosten wiggle aus UK weiß ich nicht.

hier für *199*
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=226&tt_products=52887


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Januar 2011)

Ok! ...aber am Foto von Nubuk ist am Foto der alte abgebildet mit den Onyx Naben. Die Beschreibung dafür neu. Wäre interessant was nun stimmt? Beim Wiggle ist es definitiv der neue.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2011)

Onyx und 370er sind das gleiche. N Schnäppchen ist das Ding so und so nicht, da der Laufradsatz nicht besser als n x-beliebiger OEM LRS ist den man hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Januar 2011)

Das die Onyx und die 370 im Prinzip die selben Naben ist mir klar. Nur gibt es die Onyx schon Jahre nicht mehr. Ob es über die Jahre im Innenleben Änderungen gegeben hat, Materialien( Felge?) oder sonst was sei mal dahin gestellt. Im Zweifel will man sicher das Aktuelle haben.  

Ein DT Laufradsatz finde ich nicht X- beliebig und bekommt man auch nicht im Regelfall hinterher geworfen. Ich dachte mir nur der sei recht günstig. 
Wenn ich wieder mal was sehen sollte werde ich sicher nicht das ganze Internet durchforsten ob es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist. Sondern es einfach nicht mehr posten.


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. Januar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das die Onyx und die 370 im Prinzip die selben Naben ist mir klar. Nur gibt es die Onyx schon Jahre nicht mehr. Ob es über die Jahre im Innenleben Änderungen gegeben hat, Materialien( Felge?) oder sonst was sei mal dahin gestellt. Im Zweifel will man sicher das Aktuelle haben.
> 
> Ein DT Laufradsatz finde ich nicht X- beliebig und bekommt man auch nicht im Regelfall hinterher geworfen. Ich dachte mir nur der sei recht günstig.
> Wenn ich wieder mal was sehen sollte werde ich sicher nicht das ganze Internet durchforsten ob es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist. Sondern es einfach nicht mehr posten.



Jau, hier muss doch nicht immer alles seziert werden, oder!?
Falls es mal wirklich kein Schnäppchen sein sollte, und das kommt wohl häufiger vor, kann man auch einfach mal entspannt damit umgehen, gell?
Immerhin machen sich die Leute doch die Mühe hier was reinzuposten.
"Ist doch gar nicht billig, hab ich günstiger gesehen..." gehört wohl eher ins SchülerVZ...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Reini65 (2. Januar 2011)

Günstiger wird man ein neues Scratch nicht mehr bekommen http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&lang=DEU&product=A005311&sidDEMOSHOP=11lkrl1ilsa5p98ltnjadf4v52

Reini65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2011)

@Matthias/Hannibal...kÃ¶nnt ihr nicht woanders labern?
@Stefan...einfach ignorieren!....und/oder selber einen Tip abgeben. 

Kona Dawg Supreme 18" fÃ¼r 1800â¬
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ike-Gr-46cm-18-rot-Mod-2008.html#var_13380291


----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2011)

Immer das gleiche hier...
Wenn jemand ein Schnäppchen postet und dieses einen Haken hat reicht ein kurzer Hinweis, dann muss man aber nicht anfangen darüber zu diskutieren, und wenn dann in einem eigenen Thread.

DT Swiss E2200 für 260 Euro
Den HR-Schnellspanner kann man für 20 Euro bei egay verkaufen, Inbusachsen FTW!


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. Januar 2011)

@Sven Kiel : Hast Recht, also los!
Ist zwar kein Superschnäppchen, aber DT-Gabeln bekommt man halt nie nachgeschmissen...

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/product_info.php?info=p14158_DT-Swiss-EXM-130-Air-Federgabel--weiss--Modell-2010.html

LG
Stefan


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Januar 2011)

Jetzt schei$$t euch nicht gleich ins Hemd wenn man kurz was klären will und keinen link postet. Man kann natürlich schnell von einen X -beliebigen Anbieter ein Angebot raussuchen um hier seinen Senf abzugeben. Extra einen anderen Thread aufmachen halt ich auch nicht für sinnvoll, kompliziert dich Sache nur.

Also....cool bleiben!


----------



## ollum104 (2. Januar 2011)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Günstiger wird man ein neues Scratch nicht mehr bekommen http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005311&sidDEMOSHOP=11lkrl1ilsa5p98ltnjadf4v52
> 
> Reini65



http://www.fahrrad24.com/wbc.php?sid=39439287f78d&pid=2576&tpl=detailsfahrrad.html

für alle, die die coil-version suchen...

Leider nur in XL


----------



## Michael140 (2. Januar 2011)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&lang=DEU&product=A005091
Hier gibt's das neuner fÃ¼r 100 â¬ weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummidichtung (2. Januar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das die Onyx und die 370 im Prinzip die selben Naben ist mir klar. Nur gibt es die Onyx schon Jahre nicht mehr. Ob es über die Jahre im Innenleben Änderungen gegeben hat, Materialien( Felge?) oder sonst was sei mal dahin gestellt. Im Zweifel will man sicher das Aktuelle haben.
> 
> Ein DT Laufradsatz finde ich nicht X- beliebig und bekommt man auch nicht im Regelfall hinterher geworfen. Ich dachte mir nur der sei recht günstig.
> Wenn ich wieder mal was sehen sollte werde ich sicher nicht das ganze Internet durchforsten ob es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist. Sondern es einfach nicht mehr posten.




sorry, war keine Absicht!

wollte nur einen günstigeren Preis für den LRS reinstellen.
Nubuk wusste ich, weil ich gerade selbst danach gesucht hatte.


----------



## Heili (2. Januar 2011)

POC Cortex Flow in Grün (L-XL)
für 99,-
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003FLM77A/ref=s9_simh_bw_p200_d2_i3?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1D4NR90P9KP3370FV9EF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=202992987&pf_rd_i=16435211"]POC Erwachsenen Helm Cortex Flow: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## rider1970 (2. Januar 2011)

@sven kiel:kennst du das alte deutsche Sprichwort "Einfach mal F***** halten"? Anscheinend nicht,schalt mal nen Gang zurück DAS nervt wirklich!!!


----------



## kungfu (2. Januar 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @sven kiel:kennst du das alte deutsche Sprichwort "Einfach mal F***** halten"? Anscheinend nicht,schalt mal nen Gang zurück DAS nervt wirklich!!!



Seit wann ist das ein Sprichwort, du Moped ?
So wie hier die Preise sinken, so sinkt der Interllekt gleich mit.

MFG
k.

PS: Ich schließe mich Sven an und bin deshalb jetzt erstmal raus.


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Januar 2011)

Bei action-sports gibts die RS-Reverb momentan für 229

http://www.actionsports.de/advanced...43cf301749c1a10c4e58e&keywords=reverb&x=0&y=0

Gruss


----------



## Darius (2. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Bei action-sports gibts die RS-Reverb momentan für 229
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/advanced...43cf301749c1a10c4e58e&keywords=reverb&x=0&y=0
> 
> Gruss



wollte ich jetzt auch  reinschreiben 

Hab die schon im Keller


----------



## rider1970 (2. Januar 2011)

@Kuschelbärchen
Sehr gut,eine Nervensäge die hier die Regeln bestimmen will weniger


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2011)

@rider: Willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Du bist der Erste.

Saint Bremsen günstig bei H&S: 

SAINT Scheibenbremse BR-M810 hinten 119,95  
SAINT Scheibenbremse BR-M810 vorne 124,90 .


----------



## rider1970 (3. Januar 2011)

@bonbon
besten dank!

Habt ihr Pappnasen euch egt. mal durchgelesen was Dr. Hamnnibal geschrieben hat? Was ist bitte schön so schlimm daran mal eben kurz was hier zu klären? Wir sprechen ja nicht über seitenlange Posts!! Es muss doch möglich sein wenn jemandem irgendwas auffällt,das hier kurz zu erörtern. Wieso masst ihr euch an hier irgendwelche Regeln aufstellen zu müssen,habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?!
Kommt mal wieder etwas runter,und lasst uns schön lieb miteinander sein!!!


----------



## goshawk (3. Januar 2011)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Pappnasen euch egt. mal durchgelesen was Dr. Hamnnibal geschrieben hat? Was ist bitte schön so schlimm daran mal eben kurz was hier zu klären? Wir sprechen ja nicht über seitenlange Posts!! Es muss doch möglich sein wenn jemandem irgendwas auffällt,das hier kurz zu erörtern. Wieso masst ihr euch an hier irgendwelche Regeln aufstellen zu müssen,habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?!
> Kommt mal wieder etwas runter,und lasst uns schön lieb miteinander sein!!!



sei bitte nicht so streng mit uns
manch einer hat vielleicht sonst nix zu melden, oder einer hat ne verstecke ader zum diktator, möglicherweise ist einer ein sehr einfacher mensch und will eben auch mal ein bißchen klug sein. so etwas sollte man auf keinen fall unterdrücken, nicht das er ein psychosomatisches trauma erleidet, dass wäre total unverantwortlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (3. Januar 2011)

FÃ¼r die Rennradler unter uns, ist ein absolutes OberschnÃ¤ppchen, gÃ¼nstiger gehts nicht mehr.

Brooks Swallow in braun fÃ¼r 106â¬

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/Brooks-Kernledersattel-Swallow-Classic-Unique-Unisex.html?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (3. Januar 2011)

Shimano XT Kette 9-fach um 14,95

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a651/hg-93-kette-montageverpackt.html


----------



## peter.gunz (3. Januar 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> POC Cortex Flow in Grün (L-XL)
> für 99,-
> POC Erwachsenen Helm Cortex Flow: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



grad bestellt. oder besser vorbestellt. mal schauen was passiert


----------



## singsang (3. Januar 2011)

Louise BAT rot weis 180er Set vorne und hinten für 249


----------



## univega2001 (4. Januar 2011)

XKing bei Outdoorbroker: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/continental-xking.html


----------



## PiR4Te (4. Januar 2011)

XT Gruppe komplett ohne Naben für 449 bei Outdoor-Broker

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/shimano-xt-9-fach.html

Gruß


----------



## driest (4. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> XT Gruppe komplett ohne Naben für 449 bei Outdoor-Broker
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/shimano-xt-9-fach.html
> 
> Gruß


Das ist aber die Gruppe mit dem Dual Control Bremshebel, evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## singsang (4. Januar 2011)

*Michelin MTB -Faltreifen XC Dry 2 für 14,99*


----------



## spider_pig (4. Januar 2011)

singsang schrieb:


> Louise BAT rot weis 180er Set vorne und hinten für 249




wer die 2011er-version in schwarz bevorzugt: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Disc-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2011-.html ebenfalls mit den SL-Rotoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2011)

Magura BAT rot/weiß oder Schwarz mit den neuen Storm Rotoren für 229

zum Beispiel mit 203er Scheiben. http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/magura-louise-bat-2010-sl-is203203/index.html


----------



## dkc-live (4. Januar 2011)

driest schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Gruppe mit dem Dual Control Bremshebel, evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache



hää?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hää?



Im Text stehen die DualControl Hebel!


----------



## strangeandnice (4. Januar 2011)

Verschleissset: HG 93 Kette + XT Kassette CS-M770 11-32     52.-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a28439/hg-93-kette-xt-kassette-cs-m770-11-32.html


----------



## markus.2407 (4. Januar 2011)

14,95 oder ist das ein anderer: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=118848




univega2001 schrieb:


> XKing bei Outdoorbroker: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/continental-xking.html


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Januar 2011)

ja , billig mischung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (4. Januar 2011)

markus.2407 schrieb:


> 14,95 oder ist das ein anderer: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=118848



Bei Conti (insbesondere den günstigen) immer Vorsicht. Rutschige Reifenwulst, so dass das Ventil abreißt und extrem schlechter Rundlauf. Ich bin geheilt von der Marke, auch wenn im Moment jeder Anbieter Wahnsinnsschnäppchen von Conti anbietet.


----------



## j_rg (5. Januar 2011)

Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step 1.5" Air Forks 2010 von       373.64
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Januar 2011)

LX Dual-Control-Schaltbremshebel-PAAR 3*9 fÃ¼r Scheibenbremse 21,4â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20653

Octalink Innenlager 68-113mm 5,93â¬; 68-121mm 7,04â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34653


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Januar 2011)

RS Dart 3 in weiss für 60..ideale Ersatzgabel oder fürs Stadbike:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL110105


----------



## Pornokarl (7. Januar 2011)

Syntace P6 Sattelstützen
Alu  49,99
Carbon 79,99
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/i044627bb2c0d8bcedcdde0586983622e/c1/show.html


----------



## Martina H. (7. Januar 2011)

XT Gruppe 2011 ohne Bremsen/Naben für

299 Euro

und Race Face DIY Womens Knie/Schienbeinschoner für unter 

40 Euro


----------



## PlanB (7. Januar 2011)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276

310g Plattform-Pedale für 50 statt 70 Pfund.


----------



## Peter-S (7. Januar 2011)

Im gleichen Shop 2x 203er Disc im Flame-Design inkl. Versand fÃ¼r 33,15 â¬uro


----------



## Totoxl (7. Januar 2011)

abo

@ messias
So geht das, irgendwie nie darauf geachtet, danke.


----------



## messias (7. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> abo



Themen-Optionen --> Dieses Thema abonnieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (8. Januar 2011)

Big Air Team für 2000 statt 3600

http://jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-team-2009-hammerschmidt.html

Die URL sagt 2009, der Text 2010 - was stimmt? Schnäppchen?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Die URL sagt 2009, der Text 2010 - was stimmt? Schnäppchen?


Im Prinzip beides. Bergamont hat die Räder, die sie 2009 nicht unter die Leute gebracht haben, 2010 dann nochmal als Classic Line angeboten.
Fürn Bike mit Hammerschmidt und Totem auf jeden Fall n Schnäppchen.


----------



## FlamingMoe (8. Januar 2011)

Hier gibts die GoPro Hero true HD als Motorsport-Version für schlappe 319,-, kostet sonst 350,-.

http://www.renn-reifen.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84&Itemid=109


----------



## goegolo (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schÃ¶ner Thread hier . Gibt es die XTR PD-M970 Clickies derzeit irgendwo fÃ¼r weniger als 79â¬ (z.B. https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...uiykRuAhc4mo
r1h2C9ZSCVnG+ERuE3OA4YJwnVCh7A== bzw.  http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Pedalen/Shimano-PD-M970-Pedal::32003.html)?


----------



## goshawk (9. Januar 2011)

rock shox lyrik solo air mission control dh 2011 für 690

http://www.bike24.net/p119976.html

rené


----------



## hec (9. Januar 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread hier . Gibt es die XTR PD-M970 Clickies derzeit irgendwo für weniger als 79 (z.B. https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...uiykRuAhc4mo
> r1h2C9ZSCVnG+ERuE3OA4YJwnVCh7A== bzw.  http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Pedalen/Shimano-PD-M970-Pedal::32003.html)?




ja, gibt es: 70 inkl. versand, lieferbar
z.B. hier http://www.1-2-sports.com/shop_11525/mountainbike_spd_pedal_pd-m970


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. Januar 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> rock shox lyrik solo air mission control dh 2011 für 690
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p119976.html
> 
> rené



Tapered und Liefertermin unbekannt, Naja

dann lieber
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-1-1-8-neu-fox-marzocchi-magura-bos/17581240


----------



## Chicane (9. Januar 2011)

2x Conti Mountain King SS 2.4 - 40 Euro inkl. Versand klick

Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M970 - 60 Euro inkl. Versand (inkl. 10 Euro Gutschein für Newsletteranmeldung) klick


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2011)

Fox 36 Float R http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/F36R2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (9. Januar 2011)

*FSA K-Force MegaExo Kurbel Compact 34/50 Z., 170mm 240*

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## KongoApe (9. Januar 2011)

rasumichin schrieb:


> *FSA K-Force MegaExo Kurbel Compact 34/50 Z., 170mm 240â¬*
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Jesus;
leider um 5 mm zu kurz?
sonst top offerte



bobons schrieb:


> @rider: Willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Du  bist der Erste.
> 
> Saint Bremsen gÃ¼nstig bei H&S:
> SAINT Scheibenbremse BR-M810 hinten 119,95 â¬ .


Gekauft! merci


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Shimano XTR Pedale PD-M970 - 60 Euro inkl. Versand (inkl. 10 Euro Gutschein für Newsletteranmeldung) klick



Der Gutschein für die Newsletteranmeldung scheint ein Fake zu sein.


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf? klick GÃ¼ltig bis 15.4. ab 60â¬ Warenwert.


----------



## Chicane (10. Januar 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Der Gutschein für die Newsletteranmeldung scheint ein Fake zu sein.



Meine Pedale wurden heute verschickt (für 60 Euro ). Auf Rechnung, scheint also alles i.O. zu sein.


----------



## uphillking (10. Januar 2011)

Coooool !!!!
XTR Pedale soeben bestellt.
Danke !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgdracing (10. Januar 2011)

Hm sehr verlockend, aber in keinem meiner Browser kann man die in den Warenkorb hinzufügen 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## sir_anderson (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das selbe Problem...


----------



## dgdracing (10. Januar 2011)

Das PD-M520 kann man hinzufügen, deutet auf einen Ausverkauf hin 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2011)

Ist denke ich nochmal einen Hinweis wert.

*Fox Suspension 32 F100 RL QR15 - 1.5 Taper 2009 Farbe Titanium 257.02*

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53045


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Januar 2011)

kennt jemand eine günstigere Quelle für den FiveTen Impact Low als CRC?


----------



## sap (12. Januar 2011)

kein besonderes schnäppchen, aber bei aldi süd gibt es zur zeit wieder einen großen satz o-ringe, falls jemand sucht


----------



## klmp77 (12. Januar 2011)

sap schrieb:


> kein besonderes schnäppchen, aber bei aldi süd gibt es zur zeit wieder einen großen satz o-ringe, falls jemand sucht



Vorteil: Im gleich Shop gibt es auch Eier, Butter, Mehl, Milch zu Schnäppchenpreisen!


----------



## kungfu (12. Januar 2011)

sap schrieb:


> kein besonderes schnäppchen, aber bei aldi süd gibt es zur zeit wieder einen großen satz o-ringe, falls jemand sucht



Gerade geholt, Qualität ist grausam, lauter Restgummi hängt an den Ringen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Januar 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> kennt jemand eine günstigere Quelle für den FiveTen Impact Low als CRC?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=247


NE, aber der Hellcat/ SPD ist ein MEGASCHNAPP!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php
*FSA Gravity MegaExo Quad Kurbelsatz, 32/22 Zähne, 165mm 
*

99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe keine Internetangebote, dafÃ¼r unschlagbare Preise bei Karstadt Sports (Berlin am Kranzlereck)

Scott Ransom 10 fÃ¼r 3000â¬ 
Scott Voltage YZ TMO fÃ¼r 1000â¬
LOOK 986 SLX Ausstattng +XT LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 1699â¬
Scott Genius LTD 4500â¬ Gr. M (Fox 32 Talas)
Scott Genius Limited 4500â¬ (DT? Carbongabel)


----------



## ollum104 (13. Januar 2011)

Ob die Gabel seit der 2010er Serie funktioniert sei dahingestellt, aber fÃ¼r den Preis kÃ¶nnte man es fast mal versuchen...

Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step 2010 fÃ¼r 379 â¬ bei CRC

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822


----------



## thierlo (13. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/QUAD-QHD-5-Scheibenbremsen-Set-MTB-vo-hi-/120667323211

sofortkauf 115 euro + versand mit 180er scheiben


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2011)

Hier stand ungerechtfertiges.


----------



## traffer (13. Januar 2011)

das ist sofort-kauf. und bei dem preis: danke fürs reinstellen!


----------



## PiR4Te (13. Januar 2011)

SQ-Lab 611 Sattel 2009 für 59, der Verkäufer nimmt auch niedrigere Angebote an , habe einen für 54 gekauft


http://cgi.ebay.de/Sqlab-611-Auslau...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0b8a8005


----------



## honesaint (14. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> SQ-Lab 611 Sattel 2009 für 59, der Verkäufer nimmt auch niedrigere Angebote an , habe einen für 54 gekauft
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sqlab-611-Auslau...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0b8a8005



hier für nur 49 Euros: http://www.sitzknochen.de/product_info.php/info/p104_SQlab-611-Neu--Modell-2009.html


----------



## rabidi (14. Januar 2011)

SRAM x9 Schalthebel 3x9 in weiss 59.-
(Sofortkauf, noch 2 erhältlich; einen hab ich schon;-)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170588204083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## lorenzp (14. Januar 2011)

FSA afterburner Kurbel um 99£, nach dem ich gerade eine Race Face Kurbel zugelegt habe musste ich mich schon sehr zurück halthalten um nicht zuzuschlagen
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CSFSAFBRN/fsa-afterburner-megaexo-crankset-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (16. Januar 2011)

Shimano Scheibenbremse Deore BR-M575 in weiÃ (ohne Scheibe/Adapter). Vorne/Hinten jeweils 34,50 â¬.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14525/scheibenbremse-br-m575-weiss-hinten.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14530/scheibenbremse-br-m575-weiss-vorne.html


----------



## rasumichin (16. Januar 2011)

2 gaberln aus ausstellungsrädern recon für 150 und  eine fox 32 fit für 300

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10736&osCsid=e48933d502bdc5e38fc9e8d04ad417c3

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5055&osCsid=e48933d502bdc5e38fc9e8d04ad417c3


----------



## amg 2 (16. Januar 2011)

bei bikepalast gibts ein paar cube - rahmen fÃ¼r 99â¬.


----------



## Erster_2010er (16. Januar 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> bei bikepalast gibts ein paar cube - rahmen für 99.


...ist es so schwer einen Link einzustellen?!? http://www.bikepalast._Cube-Mega-Sale.


----------



## Markpa (17. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es ein richtiger Schnapper ist, aber der Preis ist gut...

Giant Trance X 1 fÃ¼r â¬ 1.999,- per Sofortkauf

http://cgi.ebay.de/GIANT-Trance-X1-Grose-M-Neu-Garantie-Handler-2010-/360318589483?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item53e4a95a2b


----------



## morph027 (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn wir dabei sind...Radon-Rahmen auch gut günstig.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/liste.html?od=2d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Januar 2011)

Furioser Fred...<20â¬
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-57-559-26x2-25-Black-Skin-395g-Mod-2010.html


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. Januar 2011)

Rock Shox Dart 3 Federgabel für 55

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a35604/dart-3-weiss-schwarz-100-mm-disc-only-mit-remote-option.html


----------



## amg 2 (17. Januar 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> ...ist es so schwer einen Link einzustellen?!? http://www.bikepalast._Cube-Mega-Sale.




ist es den sooo schwer selber die adresse einzugeben???


----------



## itchyp (17. Januar 2011)

kurze off topic frage zu den Radon rahmen?

wenn man für ein Mädchen, was 1,58m groß ist ein tourentaugliches MTB aufbaut, ist da ein 14" Rahmen ok?


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2011)

> *Die richtige Größe Ihres Hardtail-Mountainbikes:*
> Die Schritthöhe wird mit 0,226 multipliziert und somit ergibt sich  der theoretische Wert der Rahmenhöhe in Zoll.
> Ein Zoll entspricht 2,54  cm.


http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/rahmengroesse.html

http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## loretto6 (18. Januar 2011)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro in 2,35 zum Sonderpreis

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?ArtikelID=18534


----------



## uphillking (18. Januar 2011)

Gekauft! Danke!


----------



## dageed (18. Januar 2011)

Troy Lee Design Jerseys zum Spartarif bei Hibike: 
http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/...Troy-Lee-designs-Skyline-S-S-jersey-2010.html
http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/.../s/Troy-Lee-designs-Moto-S-S-jersey-2010.html
http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/.../Troy-Lee-designs-Ruckus-3-4-jersey-2010.html
u. v. m.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Januar 2011)

Leider schon weg,die Ice Spiker.War ja auch echt ein Schapper...


----------



## Peter-S (18. Januar 2011)

Set: Fox Federgabel 32 F120 RL + Veltec Laufradsatz V-One (26 Zoll) - Modelljahr: 2010 - fÃ¼r 599 â¬uro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (18. Januar 2011)

Sofort-Kauf Angebot, 2 verfügbar
*Würth Drehmomentschlüssel 4-20nm für 70+5 Versand* 
(ab 1nm einstellbar) , selbes Modell wie Syntace Torque Tool 1-20nm

Grüße


----------



## othu (18. Januar 2011)

leon87 schrieb:


> Sofort-Kauf Angebot, 2 verfügbar
> *Würth Drehmomentschlüssel 4-20nm für 70+5 Versand*
> (ab 1nm einstellbar) , selbes Modell wie Syntace Torque Tool 1-20nm
> 
> Grüße



Nur noch einer da, danke!


----------



## themanta (18. Januar 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Nur noch einer da, danke!



Und ich hab den letzten 
Hatte nioch nie so ein Ding. Bisher alles auf "Gefühl" angezogen


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2011)

themanta schrieb:


> Bisher alles auf "Gefühl" angezogen



Und trotzdem haben alle Gewinde gehalten...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2011)

Carbon Hobel!

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?ArtikelID=18551


----------



## TonySoprano (18. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Set: Fox Federgabel 32 F120 RL + Veltec Laufradsatz V-One (26 Zoll) - Modelljahr: 2010 - für 599 uro



Hatten wir hier letztens schon, der LRS hat Schnellspanner, die Gabel 15mm Steckachse


----------



## kungfu (18. Januar 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier letztens schon, der LRS hat Schnellspanner, die Gabel 15mm Steckachse





Sinnvoll !


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Januar 2011)

In der Anzeige in der Bike steht schon was von 15mm, aber ich hatte damals, als das Schnäppchen schonmal kam weder bei Veltec, noch bei Veltec vertreibenden Händlern Infos zu 15mm Achsmaß oder Umrüstkit ausfindig machen können...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2011)

umbau auf 15mm geht bei den naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus.2407 (18. Januar 2011)

Hab gerade newsletter von Stadler bekommen: 

Bulls black adder 2 carbon HT, XT, DT etc. für 1299,- dafür kannste nicht selbst bauen...
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...lArtikel=1&ArtikelID=18551&wahlbild=1&sortby=


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2011)

guck mal in beitrag 832 ...


----------



## Spacer999 (18. Januar 2011)

Fixie fürn Appel undn Ei...

=> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/create-bikes-singlespeed.html


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Januar 2011)

Steht schon ein Beitrag über dir, formuliert als: 





> guck mal in beitrag 832 ...


----------



## thegood (18. Januar 2011)

zwei kurze Fragen am Rande

1.) Schrittlänge 84 cm, Körpergröße 180cm.  - welcher Rahmen beim Bulls ? 47 oder 52cm ?


----------



## retrogroup (18. Januar 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> zwei kurze fragen am rande
> 
> 1.) schrittlänge 84 cm, körpergröße 180cm.  - welcher rahmen beim bulls ? 47 oder 52cm ?


 

47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2011)

geh morgen in einen laden und fahr verschiedene größen probe.


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2011)

Definitiv nicht 52!


----------



## thegood (18. Januar 2011)

die Frage ist halt wie lange das Schnäppchen, sollte es eines sein, hält.

Also das 47er bestellen, morgen früh ein 47er Probe fahren und falls es passt kaufen / ansonsten stornieren ? 

Ich hoff die Diskussion kommt nicht zu weit vom Thema ab, sonst einfach einen Hinweis geben


----------



## tanteandi (18. Januar 2011)

MAVIC XM 117 Disc für 2,99
EBAY Verkäufer: radlwadl


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2011)

Keine Frage 47cm!


----------



## Dreh (18. Januar 2011)

tanteandi schrieb:


> MAVIC XM 117 Disc für 2,99
> EBAY Verkäufer: radlwadl



link dazu: http://cgi.ebay.de/Felge-MAVIC-XM-1...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35af53d06a


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sogar sagen maximal 47, das dürfte L sein und du wirst genau zwischen M und L liegen.


----------



## thegood (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal einen neuen Thread gestartet damit das hier nicht ausartet - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502942

Konnte leider meine alten Beiträge nicht editieren


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2011)

Lynus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flughobel: Ich glaub hier würde man sich über deinen Link auch freuen:
> 
> *Schnäppchenjägerthread*
> __________________




Bitteschön:
Durolux?


----------



## garbel (19. Januar 2011)

themanta schrieb:


> Und ich hab den letzten
> Hatte nioch nie so ein Ding. *Bisher alles auf "Gefühl" angezogen*



Du wirst dich wundern, wie "lasch" kleine Drehmomente sind. Im anderen Extrem genau so...

Wenn man "nach Gefühl" arbeitet, schert man doch alles so ein bischen "über einen Kamm".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (19. Januar 2011)

roseversand.de hat gerade wieder seine Schnäppchenräumung.


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2011)

Für die Rennradler: http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6927. Billiger geht es nicht.


----------



## ben83 (19. Januar 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Für die Rennradler: http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6927. Billiger geht es nicht.



Ist aber leider sehr, sehr kurz die Kurbel... Normal sind doch 170, 172,5 oder 175 Kurbeln beim Rennrad...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Januar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> roseversand.de hat gerade wieder seine Schnäppchenräumung.



Auf welche Schnäppchen beziehst du dich?
Ich finde nur ein paar reduzierte Rad-Modelle und die gibt schon seit 3 oder 4 Wochen zu diesem Preis....


----------



## 4mate (19. Januar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Auf welche Schnäppchen beziehst du dich?
> Ich finde nur ein paar reduzierte Rad-Modelle und die gibt schon seit 3 oder 4 Wochen zu diesem Preis....


http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote



> Continental Mountain King MTB-Reifen                                                      König der Berge - Der MountainKing empfiehlt sich für CC, Marathon, Tour und All Mountain - Das griffige Intermediate Profil eignet sich für fast alle Untergründe, von nass bis trocken - lieferbar in Größe  26 x...
> Produktdetails
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> roseversand.de hat gerade wieder seine Schnäppchenräumung.



TIPP des Tages... Danke! Endlich günstig mein XTR Schaltwerk bekommen.


----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote



Scheint sich aber um die Drahtversion bzw. bei Faltreifen um die "made in India"-Version zu handeln. Da finde ich das hier eher als Schnäppchen.

Conti MountainKing Supersonic bzw. Protection in 2.4

http://www.bike-palast.com/MTB-Trek...ml?&listtype=search&searchparam=mountain king

http://www.bike-palast.com/MTB-Trek...ml?&listtype=search&searchparam=mountain king


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Der Monarch 4.2 ist mit 141 auch ein Schnäppchen
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rock-shox-monarch-42/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## TheJohnny (19. Januar 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Fixie fürn Appel undn Ei...
> 
> => http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/create-bikes-singlespeed.html



Möchte eig. nicht klug*******n, ist aber kein Fixie; spätestens ab 0:55 min im Video werden einem die Augen geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Januar 2011)

man nennt es FlipFlop Nabe


----------



## criscross (19. Januar 2011)

hier noch mal das XTR Shadow Schaltwerk für 78 http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xtr-schaltwerk---shadow---rd-m972-sgs/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## mistermoo (19. Januar 2011)

ist sogar mehr als deutlich auf den produkt fotos zu sehen und steht sogar im text deutlich drin... ja ja klugscheiss halt

frage mich gerade ob ich die contis auf dem ssp 29er im nächsten winter fahren kann... sind ja doch recht schmal aber für die stadt ausreichend

wäre auch ein guter preis


----------



## FlamingMoe (19. Januar 2011)

Für die Nightrider unter uns hier supergünstige Batterien [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003LX5YZY?ie=UTF8&tag=isnichwahrde-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B003LX5YZY"]tecxus Paket S: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

Man lese auch die durchweg positiven Kundenrezensionen zu dem Produkt.


----------



## rasumichin (19. Januar 2011)




----------



## Hans (19. Januar 2011)

univega2001 schrieb:


> XKing bei Outdoorbroker: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/continental-xking.html



ich hab welche bestellt - sind heute gekommen.

Statt den beworbenen Racesport sind die billigen Standard x-King geliefert worden - dass in vielleicht Deppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwegflitzer (19. Januar 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *univega2001*
> 
> 
> ...


Ging mir genauso!  Eigentlich sollte man auf sein Recht bestehen, die beworbene Ware auch zu erhalten. Lohnt aber wegen geringem Streitwert nicht. => Paket geht mit Retourenaufkleber zurück....

@All: Super Thread


----------



## Markpa (19. Januar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ich hab welche bestellt - sind heute gekommen.
> 
> Statt den beworbenen Racesport sind die billigen Standard x-King geliefert worden - dass in vielleicht Deppen



Na super, ich habe meine noch nicht mal bekommen


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2011)

waldwegflitzer schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man auf sein Recht bestehen, die beworbene Ware auch zu erhalten.



Kann man doch gemäß § 434 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB auch, da ein Sachmangel vorliegt bzw. das verkaufte Produkt nicht die beworbenen Eigenschaften aufweist.

Du kannst daher gemäß § 439 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB die Beseitigung des Mängels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen....

Schnäppchen
=> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/formula-bremsscheibe-fuer-oro-mega-the-one-

Gruss
chris


----------



## mistermoo (19. Januar 2011)

da gabs doch die tage ne entscheidung

Für die Beschreibung eines im Internet angebotenen Produkts ist das Foto  genauso bindend für den Verkäufer wie der Beschreibungstext. Der Käufer  muss sich also darauf verlassen können, dass er die Ware genauso  bekommt, wie sie auf einem Bild zu sehen war. Das geht aus einem Urteil  des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) vom Mittwoch in Karlsruhe hervor.

bezog sich zwar auf nen gebrauchtwagen, sollte aber auch in anderen fällen anzuwenden sein

sehe in euren fällen also auch einen nacherfüllungsanspruch


----------



## damonsta (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber will hier einer deswegen vor Gericht?


----------



## gomerline (19. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs erstmal mit einer freundlichen E-mail und einem Hinweis auf die Rechtslage? Wer will bei sowas direkt vor Gericht


----------



## sharpe (19. Januar 2011)

Schnäppchen
=> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/formula-bremsscheibe-fuer-oro-mega-the-one-

Gruss
chris[/QUOTE]


180 hier günstiger
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_53_65&products_id=424


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2011)

Werden jetzt hier dei ganzen Rose Angebote einzeln runtergebetet?


----------



## bobons (20. Januar 2011)

Die 160er Scheibe noch günstiger: http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5953.

Ich meinte 180: http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5947


----------



## craysor (20. Januar 2011)

schnellspanner 44g für 22,90 
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...llspanner-Titan-SL-Alu-44g-schwarz--2269.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

Servus,

hab auch ein echtes "Schnäppchen" bzw. einen "Geheimtipp" für die kälteren Tage.(Auf jedenfall bis 0°C) Ich fahre seit geraumer Zeit die Winterbauhandschuhe von Strauß.
Hört sich vielleicht bekloppt an,sind aber absolut top in Sachen Wärmeisolierung,Windschutz,Fingergefühl und Robustheit!!!!
Kann jedem nur empfehlen Die aus zu probieren! Und wie man so schön sagt,für 8,21  sind keine 9 kaputt

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...96"+/></slot><at><pageno>220033</pageno></at>

Vielleicht ist der Besser!?


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

Jepp,zweiter Link geht besser!
Sorry,kann man hier seine Fehler eigentlich nicht korigieren????


----------



## 4mate (20. Januar 2011)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Jepp,zweiter Link geht besser!
> Sorry,kann man hier seine Fehler eigentlich nicht korigieren????


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

Häh,wo find ich denn den Button?


----------



## 4mate (20. Januar 2011)

viperman666 schrieb:


> Häh,wo find ich denn den Button?






Unten re. in jedem deiner Beiträge, 23Std. 59Min. lang nach Erstellungszeitpunkt.


----------



## Taxoffice! (20. Januar 2011)

Bitte müllt den Thread nicht mit Fragen nach der richtigen Rahmengröße, Einstellungen, etc. zu, dadurch wird es nur unübersichtlich. 

Wäre nett wenn ein Mod die überfllüssigen Beiträge entfernen könnte, meinen mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## viperman666 (20. Januar 2011)

Ahh OK! Hatte mich immer nur wenn ich was schreiben wollte über "Automatikfunktion" nach Abfrage eingeloggt.War dann wohl wieder abgemeldet nach jedem Eintrag!?!?
Deshalb war der Button nicht auf dem Beitrag zu sehen.Jetzt nach dem richtigen einloggen isser da!

Ok,dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid!


----------



## garbel (21. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (21. Januar 2011)

Rock Shox Reverb für 199,99
Im moment noch lieferbar 30,9  380/420mm

http://www.bike24.net/p118745.html


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2011)

Centurion Fully 2009 46cm 499


----------



## rasumichin (21. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Centurion Fully 2009 46cm 499â¬





Da Ã¼berleg ich doch zuzuschlagen, die Gabel als Ersatz zu behalten, den Rest zu verkaufen, und am Ende schaut wahrscheinlich sogar ein kleiner Gewinn raus


----------



## Joe911 (21. Januar 2011)

Hope Hoops (Pro-II) Laufräder gibt's grad zum Kampfpreis bei wiggle.co.uk (-20%)

--> Vorder- und Hinterrad einzeln bestellen, ergibt derzeit ca. 293 EUR pro LR-Satz inkl. Lieferung nach D!


----------



## auborne (21. Januar 2011)

Handelt es sich hier um einen Druckfehler oder doch um ein Schnäppchen???

Vorbau


----------



## FlamingMoe (21. Januar 2011)

auborne schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hier um einen Druckfehler oder doch um ein Schnäppchen???
> 
> Vorbau



Ich tippe mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf einen Fehler, fast alle Sunline-Produkte gibts grad für 2,- Euro =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auborne (21. Januar 2011)

> Ich tippe mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf einen Fehler, fast alle Sunline-Produkte gibts grad für 2,- Euro =D



Also ich glaube es ist kein Tippfehler da ja fast alles Sunline sachen für 2 angeboten werden.

Habe direkt mal bisschen bestellt


----------



## Spacer999 (21. Januar 2011)

dito.. auch bissl bestellt.. tät schon reichen wenn ich die Flat Pedals bekommen tät


----------



## morph027 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich auch mal Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze geordert  Wenn nicht kommt, weil jemand Käse in die Datenbank gehackt hat, ists auch wurscht, wenns kommt isses umso besser ^^


----------



## Spacer999 (21. Januar 2011)

Na ja... in der EMail steht ja direkt : 
Dies stellt keine Auftragsbestätigung dar, sondern dient lediglich Ihrer Information.

Also eher no way...


----------



## Peter-S (21. Januar 2011)

hab auch mal für 14 Euro bestellt...


----------



## FlamingMoe (21. Januar 2011)

Hab ganze 20â¬ investiert =D


----------



## Ghost04 (21. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr mit Kreditkarte oder per Vorkasse bezahlt?


----------



## b-i-t (21. Januar 2011)

Ich bezahle einfach mal per Vorkasse. Juckt ja ni.. irgend eine Leistung müssen sie dir für das Geld ja bringen oder zurücküberweisen.


----------



## FireGuy (21. Januar 2011)

man darf gespannt sein


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (21. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Axel-Pla...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2d15a472

für denn kurs doch ganz ok oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (21. Januar 2011)

auborne schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hier um einen Druckfehler oder doch um ein Schnäppchen???
> 
> Vorbau



Danke übrigens!


----------



## Ghost04 (21. Januar 2011)

auborne schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hier um einen Druckfehler oder doch um ein Schnäppchen???
> 
> Vorbau



Auch von mir danke für den Tipp.
Hab mal für 16 bestellt.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2011)

Hab auch 7 Teile bestellt. Bei dem Preis bin ich ja mal gespannt was da so ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Heker (21. Januar 2011)

Allso habe grade eine Email von hibike gekommen....ist ein Fehler gewesen und sie entschuldigen sich vielmals bei mir...aber wer glaubt auch das man sunline lenker für 2 euro bekommt hahahahaha


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2011)

Und was gibt es als Schweigeprämie?


----------



## Feldbergziege (21. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club... ich hab's für 2 Euronen auch probiert heut Abend..., ist ein Fehler (war ja klar)! Ich hab wohl als einer der letzten wen ans Telefon bekommen vor 20uhr..."Große Entschuldigung, technischer Fehler...usw". Na wenn sie jetzt noch Mails rausschicken... möcht ich da aber grad auch nicht in der Kundenbetreuung sitzen...  . ... schade, aber kann man nix machen...


----------



## FireGuy (21. Januar 2011)

ich hab noch die normale Bestellbestätigung bekommen.

nah die werden viele Entschuldigungsmails schreiben müssen 

Anders rum wärs ma lieber gewesen


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte mir großzügig die Nachnahmeoption gegönnt - bei den Preisen!
Aber ist schon klar dass es letztendlich nichts weiter als ein Spaß war. 
Wir hatten dass ja hier schonmal, im letzten Jahr.


----------



## xc90 (21. Januar 2011)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2011)

Nur sind die aktuell immernoch zu dem Preis drin. Also die wissen, daß sie einen Fehler machen und bieten die Sachen weiter so an????


----------



## xc90 (21. Januar 2011)

gute frage eigentlich


----------



## Innsbruuucker (21. Januar 2011)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dt-swiss-e2200-mtb-wheelset/


----------



## Heker (21. Januar 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52972


----------



## Feldbergziege (21. Januar 2011)

Hab auch mal nen Shop betreut und da arbeitet ja nicht immer alles in einem live system... wird bei denen auch so sein... 
vorhin hieß es sie beheben den Fehler - versuchen es wohl zumindest seit dem... wir dürfen gespannt sein...


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2011)

Nur wenn der Praktikant da 2â¬ eintippt und es bemerkt wird und nicht geÃ¤ndert, dann ist das so. Wozu gibt es ne Preisauszeichnung? Und dann steht da extra noch: "-97%"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (21. Januar 2011)

Nein, dann ist das nicht so. Vertrag ist das noch lange nicht und irgendwo im kleinen steht, dass Fehler in der Auszeichnung passieren. Und die % werden mit Sicherheit nur berechnet und nicht eingegeben.


----------



## Feldbergziege (21. Januar 2011)

Schaut scho übel aus, ... aber was soll's, wir bekommen für 2 Euronen jetzt eh nix geliefert. Also geh ich jetzt couchn.
Und ich glaub den Thread sollt ich mir öfter anschauen


----------



## rasumichin (22. Januar 2011)

Liebe Leute, jetzt haben wir hjier fast eine ganze seite ohne schnäppchen, weil über einen Fehler bei der dateneingabe eines webshops diskutiert wird

TRY TO KEEP THE THREAD CLEAN

FSA XC 150 169
http://www.bikestore.cc/xc150-disc-laufradgarnitur-p-145464.html


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Januar 2011)

Speziell Marzocchi Gabel zu günstigen Preisen:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=26_37


----------



## Peter-S (22. Januar 2011)

DT-Swiss X1800, allerdings nur fÃ¼r Schnellspanner geeignet (Lieferung erfolg ohne Schnellspanner), fÃ¼r 149,99 â¬uro


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Januar 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Speziell Marzocchi Gabel zu günstigen Preisen:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=26_37



nichts gegen napalm,aber nicht immer gute preise (ausser bei denn pikes ,ich beobachte dich)


----------



## thierlo (23. Januar 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56903
*Cube Central Comp 2010*, leider nur mit alfine kurbel, getriebe ist die günstige variante(Shimano Nexus Inter-8 Revoshifter SB-8S20), trotzdem gutes angebot


----------



## TeamAlter (23. Januar 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> nichts gegen napalm,aber nicht immer gute preise (ausser bei denn pikes ,ich beobachte dich)



gib mir doch mal nen tip wo marzocchis 66er günstiger sind. hätte da bedarf


----------



## wickedstyle (23. Januar 2011)

An die Schnäppchenjäger:

Suche Magura Marta, das 2009er Modell für HR. Wo am günstigsten zu finden?


----------



## 4mate (23. Januar 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> An die Schnäppchenjäger:
> 
> Suche Magura Marta, das 2009er Modell für HR. Wo am günstigsten zu finden?


http://www.guenstiger.de/Preisvergleich/Magura/Bremszange_Marta_SL.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (23. Januar 2011)

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&q=magura+marta+2009&scoring=p

Musst mal die Seiten durchscrollen, sind preislich aufsteigend.

Gruss
Roland


----------



## kollins (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

damit in diesem Thread nun wieder NUR SchnÃ¤ppchen gepostet werden habe ich einen paralell Thread "Suche ein SchnÃ¤ppchen Thread" erÃ¶ffnet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671

Da hier kein Beitrag ohne SchnÃ¤ppchen sein soll:

Knie / Schienenbein Schoner fÃ¼r ca 20â¬ 70% reduziert

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23608

Ich hoffe das entspannt die Lage hier etwas...

Keep on rocking - Kollins


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2011)

Top Reifen zu einen Top Preis doch leider sind die Versandkosten nach AUT gegenüber anderen Shops nicht angemessen.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bby-Nic-2009-Evo-SnakeSkin-PAAR->::14184.html


----------



## Chicane (23. Januar 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Top Reifen zu einen Top Preis doch leider sind die Versandkosten nach AUT gegenüber anderen Shops nicht angemessen.
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bby-Nic-2009-Evo-SnakeSkin-PAAR->::14184.html



Kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, gibt es hier und auch in anderen Shops für 20 Euro/Stk.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

crc und wiggle haben grad sehr günstige angebote


----------



## leon87 (23. Januar 2011)

Es gibt wieder 2 Würth Drehmomentschlüssel 4-20nm für 70+5 Versand in der Bucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wuerth-Drehmomen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb2ba69d7


----------



## rasumichin (24. Januar 2011)

RockyMountain Altitude 70 carbon, 2010, Vorführrad für 2600 (2700 unter Listenpreis)
http://www.bikestore.cc/rockymountain-altitude-carbon-2010-vorfuehrrad-p-151743.html


----------



## felixh. (24. Januar 2011)

Heker schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52972



Weiß jemand wie die No Fear Prime Evo ausfallen? Ich habe eine eher länglichen (also schmalen) Kopf. Prinzipiell passen mir Alpina Helme am besten. No Fear no go, oder passen die für längliche Köpfe?


----------



## racing_basti (24. Januar 2011)

Die Marta/ Marta SL Bremsscheibe in 180mm gibts bei CNC-Bike fÃ¼r 18â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (25. Januar 2011)

Hab grade ein lecker SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht:

FOX DHX 5 2009 Neu fÃ¼r 187 â¬ inklusive Versand!

Es kommen maximal noch 29â¬ Einfuhrzoll oben drauf.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290504024829&_trksid=p2761.l1259

Der VerkÃ¤ufer ist Transition Bikes, er hat in seinem Covert auch den DÃ¤mpfer auf eine DHX 5 getauscht. Er ist super nett und hat sich Ã¼ber feedback zum covert gefreut.

Cheers Kollins

Edit:  der Wert wird mit 200 Dollar also ca. 148â¬ ausgezeichnet - dann passt die Rechnung  mehr oder minder- bis 150â¬ Warenwert fÃ¤llt nur die Mwst an. Falls das so nicht durchgeht... War es dann vieleicht doch nicht so ein Schnapp 

no pain no gain


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

keine steuern?


----------



## garbel (25. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> Edit:  der Wert wird mit 200 Dollar also ca. 148 ausgezeichnet - dann passt die Rechnung  mehr oder minder- bis 150 Warenwert fällt nur die Mwst an. Falls das so nicht durchgeht... War es dann vieleicht doch nicht so ein Schnapp



Das wird zum *Tageskurs!* umgerechnet, d. h. wenn du Pech hast, bist du über 150 und zahlst noch Zollgebühren. Die können aber auch sehr klein ausfallen, kommt immer auf die Ware an. Für Elektronikzeugs z. B. zahlt man viel weniger Zoll als für Kleidung z. B.


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Januar 2011)

garbel schrieb:


> Das wird zum *Tageskurs!* umgerechnet,


Falsch! siehe http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/d2_zollwert/b0_umrechnungskurse/index.html


----------



## TheJohnny (25. Januar 2011)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Falsch! siehe http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/d2_zollwert/b0_umrechnungskurse/index.html



Sorry für OT: Korrekt. Der Zoll ändert die Umrechnungskurse monatsweise, wie man hier sehen kann. So kann man bequem zu Hause ausrechnen, was man zahlen muss. Ein Börsencrash muss einen nicht um den Schlaf bringen - außer da gibt es eine Ausnahme bei großen Währungsänderungen.


----------



## freindei rcc02 (25. Januar 2011)

Race-Face SIXC Carbonkurbel 169,90
www.Impact-bmx.de

Die müssen sich doch vertan haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

Und Zollgebühren wären es für einen Dämpfer 4,7%, also auch nicht die Welt. So oder so ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## messias (25. Januar 2011)

freindei rcc02 schrieb:


> Race-Face SIXC Carbonkurbel 169,90
> www.Impact-bmx.de
> 
> Die müssen sich doch vertan haben?



Liefertermin unbekannt, genauso wie Kurbellänge und Kettenblattausstattung. Tut man sie in den Warenkorb steht da nur "SIXC 2011", könnte also auch der Lenker sein. Schaut mir nach falschem Katalogeintrag aus.

SRAM XX Kurbel für 260: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=137151


----------



## Twentyfirst (25. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Soweit ich weiss, wird der Versandpreis auf den Zollwert draufgerechnet.
Dann kommst du über 150.


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Pornokarl (25. Januar 2011)

hab die sixc kurbel gerade vorbehaltlich Kurbellänge 175mm und 22/34/44 bestellt, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt!
Wenns klappt megaschnapper


----------



## Mugnog (25. Januar 2011)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> hab die sixc kurbel gerade vorbehaltlich Kurbellänge 175mm und 22/34/44 bestellt, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt!
> Wenns klappt megaschnapper



Hast Du Sie schon einmal in den Warenkorb gelegt???
Siehe da...
lg


----------



## bird (25. Januar 2011)

https://www.impactbikes.de/mtb-196/kurbeln-314/sixc_2011-p1557.html

Preis auf 700,- aktualisiert.
Lieferzeit übrigens zwischen 4 und 16 Wochen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (25. Januar 2011)

Formula the one Komplettset 210â¬

http://store.formula-brake.com/items/brake-set-the-one-3


----------



## waldwegflitzer (25. Januar 2011)

Rock Shox Sid Race DualAir PopLoc weiß 2010
hier: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/GabelnDaempfer/Federgabeln/Rock-Shox-Sid-Race-DualAir-PopLoc-weiss-2010::32925.html 
für 329,-

oder mit Canti: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...lAir-Canti-Disc-PopLoc-weiss-2010::32924.html 
für 319,-


----------



## othu (25. Januar 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Rock Shox Reverb für 199,99
> Im moment noch lieferbar 30,9  380/420mm
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p118745.html




Hat die jemand bestellt und erhalten?

Ich hab noch keine Versandmeldung und jetzt ist der Preis wieder bei 239,-Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (25. Januar 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Hat die jemand bestellt und erhalten?
> 
> Ich hab noch keine Versandmeldung und jetzt ist der Preis wieder bei 239,-Euro...



Hab meine Freitag früh bestellt, im laufe des Tages Versandbestätigung erhalten und Samstag mittag stand der Postbote vor der Tür. 
Alles perfekt gelaufen


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2011)

Günstiger BMX/Skate Helm von Casco:

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

 für 14,99 

...leider nur heute!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. Januar 2011)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Formula the one Komplettset 210â¬
> 
> http://store.formula-brake.com/items/brake-set-the-one-3



oO
Das wÃ¤r aber was fÃ¼r mich.
WeiÃ jemand woher die liefern? â¬dit: Italien stimmts?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (25. Januar 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> oO
> Das wär aber was für mich.
> Weiß jemand woher die liefern? dit: Italien stimmts?



Also ich hab über Paypal bezahlt, ging alles problemlos. Versand kostet bei mittelschneller Wahl 18 (UPS).


----------



## othu (26. Januar 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Hab meine Freitag früh bestellt, im laufe des Tages Versandbestätigung erhalten und Samstag mittag stand der Postbote vor der Tür.
> Alles perfekt gelaufen



Danke!
Meine ist gestern auch auf den Postweg gegangen.

Otto


----------



## Rad-ab (26. Januar 2011)

Jetzt beim Bikestore.cc im Liveshopping der 
Maxxis Minion F für 25:
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## PlanB (26. Januar 2011)

Heute: Maxxis Minion DH F 26x2.50 42aST für günstige 25 Euro

edit: zu langsam


----------



## tyred (26. Januar 2011)

DT Swiss Gabeln von 2010 günstig:

www.r2-bike.de/bilder/dtswissfedergabeln2010.pdf

EDIT: Keine Ahnung, warum der nicht geht, aber danke an Eike. und dageed für`s Einstellen von funktionierenden Links http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=156274


----------



## austriacarp (26. Januar 2011)

Der Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2011)

So gehts


----------



## dageed (26. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Januar 2011)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab über Paypal bezahlt, ging alles problemlos. Versand kostet bei mittelschneller Wahl 18 (UPS).



Bei mir das Gleiche
Vielen Dank für den Tip Kollege,
Ab jetzt werfe ich auf dem Trail als letzter den Anker


----------



## Hans (27. Januar 2011)

hier ein 2009er DT-Swiss Gabel günstig

http://www.probikeshop.fr/soldes-dt-swiss-fourche-xmc-130-rtlc-axe-15mm-2009/17991.html


----------



## Kesan (27. Januar 2011)

Könnte auch als Schnäppchen durchgehen
Conti MK Supersonic, RK Supersonic, SK Supersonic, Schwalbe Evo NN, RR Reifen. Paarpreis inkl Versand 49,95

http://stores.ebay.de/velo-motion-l...9780012&_sid=1034646812&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Taxoffice! (27. Januar 2011)

Nicht unbedingt, nur mal als Bsp

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bby-Nic-2009-Evo-SnakeSkin-PAAR->::14184.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52706

Auslaufmodelle von Reifen gibt es momentan bei vielen Anbietern zum Top Preis. WTB Reifen bekommt man bei crc hinterher geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (27. Januar 2011)

Die Suche nach einer hoch bauenden erträglich schweren und noch dazu günstigen Starrgabel hat ein Ende

*Raleigh MTB Starrgabel 445 mm Einbaulänge für 24*

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10546&osCsid=e937ce537499bbd683c789011646d433


----------



## xc90 (27. Januar 2011)

was für ein scheiß


----------



## Pornokarl (27. Januar 2011)

wieso?
Hat doch sogar  "Aufnahmen für festes Schutzblech"!


----------



## garbel (27. Januar 2011)

Labert nitt!

FSA Afterburner Kurbeln


----------



## Taxoffice! (27. Januar 2011)

von napalmdeath  http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=133

@ Pornokarl und xc90: Eure Meinung interessiert hier niemanden.


----------



## xc90 (27. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Pornokarl (28. Januar 2011)

sorry

nur heute
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php
*FSA K-Force Lite Carbon Sattelstütze, SB 0 mm, 27,2x350mm
59,99
*


----------



## Hacky 2003 (28. Januar 2011)

Wieder da! Shockblade und X Blade für 19,95
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/sks-schutzblechset.html


----------



## HW49 (28. Januar 2011)

Continental Race King Supersonic jetzt noch billiger
http://www.fabial.de/fahrradteile-mtbreifen/p2837-race-king-supersonic.kaufen.html


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

was ist daran jetzt billig?
die gibts schon nen halbes jahr für den preis! wenn nicht noch länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenji94 (28. Januar 2011)

HW49 schrieb:


> Continental Race King Supersonic jetzt noch billiger
> http://www.fabial.de/fahrradteile-mtbreifen/p2837-race-king-supersonic.kaufen.html


 
was soll da billig sein 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-Race...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb2e722fc


----------



## HW49 (28. Januar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> was soll da billig sein
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-Race...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb2e722fc


 
gratuliere unterboten ...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Könnte auch als Schnäppchen durchgehen
> Conti MK Supersonic, RK Supersonic, SK Supersonic, Schwalbe Evo NN, RR Reifen. Paarpreis inkl Versand 49,95
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/velo-motion-l...9780012&_sid=1034646812&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322



wer bietet weniger?


----------



## Maracuja10 (28. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-RACE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item56408e9db1


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Revelation RLT 2011 15mm Steckachse + DT 240 Nabe - nach Rabatt noch 372
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...RLT+118+Tapered+Steerer+++DT240+Hub_RSREV.htm


----------



## thegood (28. Januar 2011)

Im Winterschlussverkauf noch ein oder zwei Softshell-schnäppchen 

http://www.ribike.de/de/winterschlussverkauf

Ist aber meist nur noch ein Modell übrig ( Ich habe mir zum Beispiel die Gore Xenon SO Softshelljacke für 60 Euro rausgelassen  )


----------



## KP-99 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich will nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die vermeintlich so günstige 2010er Lyrik 2-Step Air 1.5 mit Mission Control von CRC leider nicht mit Mission Control Einheit kommt, sondern mit Motion Control.

Im Beschreibungstext steht 4 x das Wort "Mission Control" (kein einziges Mal "Motion Control") und es werden alle Vorteile dieser Dämpfung aufgezählt, allerdings kam nach der Bestellung bei mir nur eine 2-Step mit Motion Control an.

Da das aber eine komplett andere (simplere) Dämpfung ist, lohnt sich auch mein anvisierter Umbau nicht mehr, so dass ich auch sämtliche Umbauutensilien zurückschicken muß....

Von CRC kam leider nur: "...es tut uns leid wegen ihrer Unannehmlichkeiten...."

Sehr, sehr ärgerlich......

PS: Leider haben sie es auf ihrer Seite noch nicht geändert, deswegen nochmal:

Diese Gabel kommt mit Motion Control statt Mission Control!!

Hier der Link:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822

Gruß 
KP-99


----------



## Heili (29. Januar 2011)

Mit CRC hab ich auch schon schlecht e erfahrungen gemacht.. warte immernoch auf ca. 100 von denen! 

Schnäpper:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/giant-glory-rahmen-frame-2009.html


----------



## KP-99 (29. Januar 2011)

Das habt ihr falsch verstanden.

Ich habe nicht unbedingt schlechte Erfahrungen mit CRC gemacht (habe dort schon einige Male etwas bestellt, immer korrekt!), nur leider war das ein Beschreibungsfehler.

Kann mal passieren, nur ist es für mich mit einem enormen Mehraufwand verbunden.

Und außerdem freut man sich sehr, wenn man nach langer Suche ein solches "vermeintliches" Schnäppchen gefunden hat.

So, jetzt aber weiter im Text mit *SCHNÄPPCHEN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (29. Januar 2011)

wohl nur dieses Wochendene: Elixir X.0 2011 185/185 Satz in schwarz fÃ¼r 289â¬


----------



## mi2 (30. Januar 2011)

mahlzeit. bei ebay gibt es wie ich finde teils günstige cube rahmen. acid oder Attention für 99 euro (oder weniger mit preißvorschlag). aber auch elite oder ams rahmen 

http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Fahrradte...=bikepalast_com&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## austriacarp (30. Januar 2011)

Bei Bike Palast gibt es den Acid, Attention und den Analog Rahmen in allen größen für 99.-
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p20415_Rahmen-Cube-Analog-2010-schwarz-weiss.html


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

wer verkauft denn wohl die rahmen bei ebay?!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt nix sagen!


----------



## Pornokarl (30. Januar 2011)

*Trek Scratch 6 Air statt 3299,- jetzt 1699,*

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A005311&sidDEMOSHOP=mn2fgvpmhq4eocsmorp92dptr3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrerobert (30. Januar 2011)

Immer einen Abstecher wert: http://egle-parts.de


----------



## austriacarp (30. Januar 2011)

Entschuldigung habe den Link nur eingestellt weil auf E-bay nicht alle größen sind. So schlau das Bike Palast der Verkaüfer ist war ich aber auch


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Januar 2011)

Rocky Mountain Abverkauf bei http://www.bikestore.cc/index.php/cPath/570_48_734


----------



## austriacarp (31. Januar 2011)

Drehmomentschlüssel
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...entschluessel-2-24-Nm-incl-7-Bits::14977.html


----------



## xxCrazybone (31. Januar 2011)

hat mir jemand evtl. nen link?
für einen günstig/gutten LRS 
VR 20x110 HR 12x150

FR/DH tauglich


----------



## k.nickl (31. Januar 2011)

Restbestände von Intense Reifen für je 20


----------



## morph027 (31. Januar 2011)

@xxCrazybone: http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6858&osCsid=460e4c3ca8c42759269569dc0c9f0060


----------



## bird (31. Januar 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...entschluessel-2-24-Nm-incl-7-Bits::14977.html



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11361/mighty-drehmomentschluessel-2-24-nm-inkl-bits.html?uin=mcek5nnmdmjs5j2oc8ou9a3674


----------



## Maracuja10 (31. Januar 2011)

Bei www.bruegelmann.de gibt es für jede Produktbewertung einen 10 Gutschein, den man ohne Mindestbestellwert einlösen kann.
Versandkosten betragen bei Vorkasse 3,99, sodass man immernoch 6 spart bei jeder Bestellung.
Klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ventrax (31. Januar 2011)

Wie soll das funktionieren? Muss ich da was kaufen kann es dann bewerten und bekomme für meinen nächsten Einkauf einen Gutschein? Oder kann ich zuvor bewerten und mit meinem Gutschein einkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (31. Januar 2011)

Du bewertest irgendein Produkt und bekommst dann sofort per E-Mail den 10 Gutschein, den du dann gleich einlösen kannst. Klappt echt ohne Probleme


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2011)

sind mehrere gutschein für ein produkt möglich?


----------



## Ventrax (31. Januar 2011)

nein sind nicht möglich so stehts da zumindest


----------



## Maracuja10 (31. Januar 2011)

Ne, leider nicht.


----------



## Dreh (31. Januar 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Bei www.bruegelmann.de gibt es fÃ¼r jede Produktbewertung einen 10â¬ Gutschein, den man ohne Mindestbestellwert einlÃ¶sen kann.
> Versandkosten betragen bei Vorkasse 3,99â¬, sodass man immernoch 6â¬ spart bei jeder Bestellung.
> Klappt ohne Probleme.



Funktioniert Ã¼brigens auch, wenn einem der Shop bei Facebook "gefÃ¤llt":
http://www.facebook.com/bruegelmann#!/bruegelmann?v=app_10442206389

edit: Gutschein lautet BMFB0111, allerdings mit Mindestbestellwert von 50,-


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (31. Januar 2011)

Bornmann Radsport Gmbh.de -No Saint Rahmen=40euro !


----------



## bastelfreak (31. Januar 2011)

No Saint Urian 10


----------



## uli49 (31. Januar 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> No Saint Urian 10



In 22Zoll. Endgeil.:kotz:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Januar 2011)

Felt DHler http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2605&osCsid=460e4c3ca8c42759269569dc0c9f0060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (31. Januar 2011)

Reverb mal wieder für 199

http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reve...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5169


----------



## Pornokarl (1. Februar 2011)

Dt XR Carbon Dämpfer 229,-
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/5603/


----------



## tanteandi (1. Februar 2011)

RS Recon SL  Solo Air 
100mm SCHWARZ inkl. POPLOCK

159,- EURO

CNC-Hamburg


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2011)

ebenfalls bei cnc:   Sram Red Carbonkurbel 53/39T 167,5mm inkl. GXP Team fÃ¼r *128â¬*


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Februar 2011)

DT Swiss XR1 Disc Felge (28 L) für 14
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=9362&osCsid=460e4c3ca8c42759269569dc0c9f0060


----------



## Taxoffice! (1. Februar 2011)

Michelin Mountain Dry 2 Reinforced 9.50
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19463


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomex (2. Februar 2011)

*2x *Syncros DS28 Felgen für 52,95

http://www.amazon.de/Syncros-Felgen..._1_34?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1296601716&sr=1-34


----------



## bobe (2. Februar 2011)

Fulcrum Metal 10 Laufradsatz 109 Euro bei actionsports guter preis für einen guten / günstigen Laufradsatz wie ich finde.


----------



## TonySoprano (3. Februar 2011)

Rock Shox Recon 351 U-Turn fÃ¼r 203,-â¬(UVP 339,-â¬), vielleicht nen Schnapper?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rock-shox-recon-351-26-u-turn/aid:408351


----------



## racing_basti (3. Februar 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Rock Shox Recon 351 U-Turn für 203,-(UVP 339,-), vielleicht nen Schnapper?
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rock-shox-recon-351-26-u-turn/aid:408351



Artikel ist ausverkauft - bitte vorher mal schauen ob die Sachen auch wirklich noch erhältlich sind...


----------



## Adam1987 (3. Februar 2011)

Grad gekauft:

Ghost HTX Actinum 7200 Modell 2011 für sage und schreibe 1099 bei Fahrrad XXL in Bonn. Üblicher Internet Preis liegt bei 1699.

Es lohnt sich doch auch manchmal zum Händler zu fahren.


----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2011)

Bell Bellistic schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe S fÃ¼r 35,99â¬ bei Bikestore.cc bis 4.12. 24 Uhr.


----------



## chris2305 (4. Februar 2011)

Formula RX Bremse 79,-â¬ bei Fun Corner

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007303&sidDEMOSHOP=4uhhb97sm0ir3jb42vocvnt7i6


----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2011)

Sram X.0 Trigger 9fach (also nur die rechte Seite) für 41
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9972&osCsid=7c426707e7d147f1af0fdc61c79797b0


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

Bei Rose gibt es jetzt nochmal 10% auf reduzierte Artikel (wird erst nach Login im Warenkorb angezeigt) und Versandkostenfreie Lieferung (bis zum 15.3.)
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/

Ausserdem auf Facebook einen 10 Gutschein:
http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes


----------



## bobe (4. Februar 2011)

No Saint Urian XC Hardtailrahmen 22" rot 2010er Modell für 39 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2011)

bobe schrieb:


> No Saint Urian XC Hardtailrahmen 22" rot 2010er Modell für 39 Euro



Den hatten wir schon vor ein paar Tagen 



CNC hat zur Zeit einige interessante Schnäppchen.

*Hope Steuersätze in Rot, Schwarz und Gold für 49,-
*
http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?osCsid...61c79797b0&cPath=33_125&sort=2a&filter_id=105


----------



## Freeloader (5. Februar 2011)

Bei louis: GoPro Motorsports Hero HD 

mit dem Gutschein
bis morgen abend(06.02.) 23:59Uhr für 280


----------



## gomerline (5. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es jetzt nochmal 10% auf reduzierte Artikel (wird erst nach Login im Warenkorb angezeigt) und Versandkostenfreie Lieferung (bis zum 15.3.)
> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/
> 
> Ausserdem auf Facebook einen 10 Gutschein:
> http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes



Hat schon jemand versandkostenfrei bestellt? Habe Artikel für knapp 70 im Warenkorb aber soll trotzdem Versandkosten zahlen.


----------



## ollum104 (5. Februar 2011)

bei mir hats problemlos funktioniert.
Warenwert von 63  und keine Versandkosten.


----------



## gomerline (5. Februar 2011)

Erst registrieren, dann einloggen und dann bestellen hilft


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Februar 2011)

Osprey Manta 25, guter Rucksack mit Trinkblase

uvp 120 

mit facebook-guntscheinaktion und 10% rabatt-aktion bei rose für

54,80 versandkostenfrei 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rucksack-manta-25


----------



## fone (7. Februar 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Bei louis: GoPro Motorsports Hero HD
> 
> mit dem Gutschein
> bis morgen abend(06.02.) 23:59Uhr für 280



verdammt! zu spät


----------



## kawa116 (7. Februar 2011)

gomerline schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand versandkostenfrei bestellt? Habe Artikel fÃ¼r knapp 70â¬ im Warenkorb aber soll trotzdem Versandkosten zahlen.




Mein Beitrag hat sich erledigt. Notiz an mich selbst, erst grÃ¼ndlich lesen, dann posten. ;o)))


----------



## Dreh (7. Februar 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Bei www.bruegelmann.de gibt es fÃ¼r jede Produktbewertung einen 10â¬ Gutschein, den man ohne Mindestbestellwert einlÃ¶sen kann.
> Versandkosten betragen bei Vorkasse 3,99â¬, sodass man immernoch 6â¬ spart bei jeder Bestellung.
> Klappt ohne Probleme.



Das gleiche gibt's Ã¼brigens auch bei www.bikeunit.de hab ich grad gesehn,
funktioniert auch einwandfrei

-hab's selber grad fÃ¼r den 661 Comp Glove fÃ¼r 14,99â¬ http://www.bikeunit.de/handschuhe/handschuhe-lang/225406.html
verwendet (-> MinischnÃ¤ppchen; fÃ¼r den Preis hab ich den sonst nurnoch bei CRC gefunden, sonst i.d.R. um die 20â¬)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (7. Februar 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> Das gleiche gibt's übrigens auch bei www.bikeunit.de hab ich grad gesehn,
> funktioniert auch einwandfrei
> 
> -hab's selber grad für den 661 Comp Glove für 14,99 http://www.bikeunit.de/handschuhe/handschuhe-lang/225406.html
> verwendet (-> Minischnäppchen; für den Preis hab ich den sonst nurnoch bei CNC gefunden, sonst i.d.R. um die 20)



ich hab n fox handschuh größe XL, passt dann der 661 in L?


----------



## Dreh (7. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich hab n fox handschuh größe XL, passt dann der 661 in L?



kann ich dir leider nicht sagen..hatte selber bisher weder fox noch 661 an den patschern...hab deshalb jetzt einen M und einen L bestellt und schick halt dann einen zurück..(selbiges bei nem Trikot..so muss ich dann auch kein Rückporto zahlen..)



eljugador schrieb:


> Sehr freundlich hier Danke euch


Der Ton mancher hier ist teilweise ziemlich daneben, kann man sich nur dran gewöhnen..


Back to Topic: Radtrikot bei Tchibo für 9,-, allerdings nurnoch in M
(passt egtl eher zu den Klamottenschnäppchen, aber dann hat mein Post hier noch was zum Thread zu bieten..)


----------



## Peter-S (7. Februar 2011)

Crank Brothers Steuersatz Opium SL 1-1/8" fÃ¼r 79,99â¬ + Versand


----------



## MC² (7. Februar 2011)

Hammerangebot, für alle die noch nen 26er Vorbau brauchen können:

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-SONDERPOSTEN-/Syntace-Vorbau-F99-260mm-120mm--2896.html

Viel Glück!


----------



## hellvis (8. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich hab n fox handschuh größe XL, passt dann der 661 in L?


 
ich hab in FOX und 661 L, passen mir beide gleich. XL sollte also auch bei beiden herstellern gleich sein.


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2011)

laut größentabelle hab ich L, hab nachgemessen. also mal sehen ob er passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Monkey (8. Februar 2011)

passt.


----------



## natural69 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei bikemax in Sindelfingen gibt es 50% auf den regulÃ¤ren VK bei z.b. Evoc RucksÃ¤cken. Habe einen Evoc freeride Trail in Mario Lenzen Edition fÃ¼r 75â¬ erworben. Vielleicht gilt das ja auch in anderen Filialen.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2011)

2 solide Dämpfer für guten Preis:

Manitou Swinger 3x 79,00 Euro

und

Manitou Swinger 4x für 99,00 Euro

und nochmal anderes Baujahr


----------



## F-N-C (9. Februar 2011)

Race Face Evolve XC Sattelstütze 350mm x 30.0mm -> ~11,80EUR + Vers.

Vredestein Bull Lock 2.0" oder 2,35" faltbar mit "Sportex Protection" -> ~18,90 EUR + Vers.

Beides bei Wiggle-UK (Lieferzeit ~5 Tage) nur bis 10.2. 15:00h oder bis ausverkauft.


----------



## ollum104 (9. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es jetzt nochmal 10% auf reduzierte Artikel (wird erst nach Login im Warenkorb angezeigt) und Versandkostenfreie Lieferung (bis zum 15.3.)
> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/
> 
> Ausserdem auf Facebook einen 10 Gutschein:
> http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes




Danke, hats die five ten freerider fÃ¼r 53 â¬  gegeben.
Guter thread


----------



## racing_basti (10. Februar 2011)

Bei Rose gibt es die "kleine" GoPro Helmkamera fÃ¼r knapp 120â¬. Wer den 10â¬ Gutschein von Facebook noch mit reinrechnet kommt auf 110â¬ und Versandkosten gibts derzeit bei Ã¼ber 50â¬ Bestellwert auch nicht.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gopro--helmkamera-wide-hero/aid:415979/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es die "kleine" GoPro Helmkamera für knapp 120. Wer den 10 Gutschein von Facebook noch mit reinrechnet kommt auf 110 und Versandkosten gibts derzeit bei über 50 Bestellwert auch nicht.
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gopro--helmkamera-wide-hero/aid:415979/?fromtopoffers=1



Und ausverkauft :-(


----------



## itchyp (10. Februar 2011)

Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> passt.



sind heute gekommen, viel zu klein, *******!

Größe L ist jetzt im Bikemarkt


----------



## Mr.Monkey (10. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> sind heute gekommen, viel zu klein, *******!
> 
> Größe L ist jetzt im Bikemarkt


komisch, bei mir passts, aber halt m und s, ich hätt jetz gedacht das sollte doch gleich sein it l und xl sorry


----------



## bikesurfer (10. Februar 2011)

Bei Canyon
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 31,6mm/376mm
für 59,95
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1004565


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (10. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> sind heute gekommen, viel zu klein, *******!
> 
> Größe L ist jetzt im Bikemarkt



fallen wohl wirklich etwas kleiner aus wie angegeben..
-hab Handumfang 22-23cm, aber mir passt der L perfekt, M ist deutlich zu klein!
(Handspanne hab ich übrigens 24cm)


----------



## Dreh (10. Februar 2011)

edit: mist, sorry...wollte bearbeiten, nicht zitieren -.-


----------



## dageed (11. Februar 2011)

DT SWISS E2200 Laufradsatz unverschämt günstig abzugreifen - nur heute (11.02.11) für 250 Euro: http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## thegood (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, eine Ersparnis von ca. 6 Euro (inklusive Versandkosten )gegenüber dem Angebot http://www.bike24.net/p115567.html ist zwar günstiger, aber bei weitem nicht unverschämt günstig


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Februar 2011)

dageed schrieb:


> DT SWISS E2200 Laufradsatz unverschämt günstig abzugreifen - nur heute (11.02.11) für 250 Euro: http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Noch mal günstiger http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/dt-swiss-e2200-mtb-laufradsatz/

Gruss
chris


----------



## keamania (11. Februar 2011)

für die Oberpfälzer interessant: Sonderverkauf ab 24.02.2011 - II. Wahl Bikes / gebrauchte Bikes bis zu 70% reduziert!

auch versand möglich, soweit ich weiss. Hab dort letztes Jahr ein Ghostfully sehr günstig bekommen.



?  Weiss jemand wo es die evoc Flugtasche BIKE TRAVEL BAG noch günstig gibt. Bei Rose ausverkauft 
​


----------



## Tender77 (11. Februar 2011)

Steuersatz von Acros AI 22.




http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_58&products_id=1888


----------



## Tender77 (12. Februar 2011)

Bremse VR    Formula R1  160mm

http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:419351


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Februar 2011)

2-fach Saint-Kurbel 22-32t 170mm fÃ¼r ca. 120â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (13. Februar 2011)

beim allseits bekannten Outdoorbroker gibts heut den alten Conti Mountain King 2.4, dafÃ¼r aber diesmal angeblich in SS+BC fÃ¼r 23â¬
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/continental-mountainking.html
edit: nÃ¤chster preis ansonsten bei 28â¬, also so'n halbes schnÃ¤ppchen


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2011)

beim letzten mal der raceking war auch angeblich mit bcc.


----------



## xc90 (13. Februar 2011)

http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_2...chaltwerk--RD-972-SGS-Top-Normal.html?pse=coa

XTR Schaltwerk Carbon, für 99,99 das ist doch mal ein Schnäppchen was?


----------



## Catsoft (13. Februar 2011)

Rose war letzte Woche â¬ 20,-- gÃ¼nstiger, also eher kein Schnapper!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

Naja aber günstiger ist es schon ...

Da hat wohl jmd bei Rose eingekauft und schlägt jetzt ein wenig etwas für den Gewinn drauf


----------



## warpax (13. Februar 2011)

Dafür müßte der Artikel dann aber bestellbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (13. Februar 2011)

also eben war der Artikel  noch bestellbar, ich habe ihn mir noch sichern können  
(klug*******r)


----------



## warpax (13. Februar 2011)

xc90 schrieb:


> (klug*******r)



Ich? Niemals  Aber weiter im Text.


----------



## bobons (13. Februar 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> beim allseits bekannten Outdoorbroker gibts heut den alten Conti Mountain King 2.4, dafür aber diesmal angeblich in SS+BC für 23
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/continental-mountainking.html
> edit: nächster preis ansonsten bei 28, also so'n halbes schnäppchen



Gibt es immer noch (seit inzwischen 3 Monaten) bei Megabike für 19,99 EUR: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p190_Continental-Mountain-King-26-x-2-4-Supersonic.html.

Anscheinend warten alle auf den MK II (Ich auch ).


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. Februar 2011)

Wenn dann hätt ich´s ja für den Preis gekauft 
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=42_43&products_id=304


----------



## xc90 (13. Februar 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Ich? Niemals  Aber weiter im Text.



Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## xc90 (13. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wenn dann hätt ich´s ja für den Preis gekauft
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=42_43&products_id=304




Danke für den Tipp, soeben storniert.


----------



## PlanB (13. Februar 2011)

Race Face Atlas FR in schwarz oder purple für 43,80 Euro - eingeloggt gabs dann nochmal 10%, macht am Ende 39,42 Euro.


----------



## morph027 (13. Februar 2011)

Narf...zu lang Adresse eingetippt, jetzt isser weg


----------



## k.nickl (14. Februar 2011)

Heute: Boxxer WC 11 in rot um 999


----------



## bobons (14. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder etwas ummechanisches: Garmin Edge 705 HR. 
Zusammen mit den kostenlosen Karten von http://openmtbmap.org/ (Unterstützt den Entwickler!) dürfte das super funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleso (16. Februar 2011)

Und hier der goße Bruder...http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6042-0234-N1008/garmin-Edge-800-GPS-Radcomputer.phtml (299,95 Euro)


----------



## strangeandnice (16. Februar 2011)

oha jetzt kostet der 800er schon wieder 377.- Mist!??


----------



## Snap4x (16. Februar 2011)

XTR Schaltwerk RD-M971 mit long cage

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## MAX01 (17. Februar 2011)

SHIMANO Yumeya Kette 116 Glieder für 21,99 bei megabike-stuttgart.de
Es fallen 5,90 Versandkosten an, Zahlung per PayPal ist möglich.
Momentan sind noch ca. 9 Ketten verfügbar.

http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...=p649_Shimano-YUMEYA-Tuning-Kette-9-fach.html


----------



## juneoen (17. Februar 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> SHIMANO Yumeya Kette 116 Glieder für 21,99 bei megabike-stuttgart.de
> Es fallen 5,90 Versandkosten an, Zahlung per PayPal ist möglich.
> Momentan sind noch ca. 9 Ketten verfügbar.
> 
> http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/sh...=p649_Shimano-YUMEYA-Tuning-Kette-9-fach.html



http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=100179


hier für 19.99 aber die wird ja scho seit gerumer zeit unter uvp verkauft...


----------



## MAX01 (17. Februar 2011)

Schade, dass du das jetzt erst postest, nun hab ich schon bei megabike bestellt.


----------



## garbel (17. Februar 2011)

Titan-Außenglieder bei der Yumeya-Kette ist natürlich Quatsch (grauenhafte Beschreibung bei Cycle-Aix )...Die Innenlaschen sind mit Titannitrit beschichtet, was sie goldig glänzen läßt, das ist aber auch schon alles.


----------



## bobe (17. Februar 2011)

Bremsenset Shimano Saint BR-M800 mit BL-M535 und Nabensatz Saint 154 Euro 

Wenn man die Naben nicht braucht hat man die Bremse ca. fürn Hunni WOW


----------



## Dreh (17. Februar 2011)

bobe schrieb:


> Bremsenset Shimano Saint BR-M800 mit BL-M535 und Nabensatz Saint 154 Euro
> 
> Wenn man die Naben nicht braucht hat man die Bremse ca. fürn Hunni WOW



Achtung, das ist die alte Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (17. Februar 2011)

bobe schrieb:


> Bremsenset Shimano Saint BR-M800 mit BL-M535 und Nabensatz Saint 154 Euro
> 
> Wenn man die Naben nicht braucht hat man die Bremse ca. fürn Hunni WOW



das sind aber die alten oder? die die auf SLX Niveau sind oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2011)

Und die alten Deore Bremshebel. Schlecht ist das Angebot trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Carlos69 (18. Februar 2011)

Hi all,
wollte hier eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen bzw. auf den unschlagbaren Preis hinweisen.
Bei Bikestore.CC gibt es den Laufradsatz mit Novatec Nabe/DT Aero Speichen/ZTR Alpine Felge für *279,- Euro *inkl Versand ( http://www.bikestore.cc/express/adva...eywords/152027 ). Es sind die letzten Naben verbaut , nicht die 2011. Bin den Satz schon gefahren. Top !!

Achso, nein ich habe nichts mit dem Laden zu tun....


----------



## chris2305 (18. Februar 2011)

Formula The One 99,-â¬

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A007369


----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2011)

Auch sehr günstig: Avid Elixir 5 für 139 Euro komplett


----------



## morph027 (19. Februar 2011)

Crank Brothers Mallet 2 für 69,66 und versandkostenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (19. Februar 2011)

gustav m vr 210 99 euro

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...heibenbremse-Magura-Gustav-M-vorne-210mm.html


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2011)

Na, Zitat:

----
EinzelstÃ¼ck Scheibenbremse Magura Gustav M vorne 210mm IS *ohne Bremsscheibe*

Mehr Bremspower gibtâs nicht.
Die seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt mit Abstand stÃ¤rkste Scheibenbremse des Marktes bleibt - allen GerÃ¼chten zum Trotz - auch die nÃ¤chsten Jahre im Programm und der treuen Fangemeinde somit auch weiterhin erhalten!
----



Ohne Scheibe relativiert sich das schon wieder, da sollte man doch lieber schauen, ein "Goodby Gustav" Set (z.B.) *inkl.* Scheiben zu erwischen.


----------



## natural69 (19. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Formula The One 99,-
> 
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A007369



Hi,

welches Modelljahr ist das denn. Das Bild kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor?

Daniel


----------



## chris2305 (19. Februar 2011)

Frag beim fun corner


----------



## at021971 (19. Februar 2011)

natural69 schrieb:


> ...welches Modelljahr ist das denn. Das Bild kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor?...


 
Das ist eine von einem Rotwild Bike mit entsprechendem Branding. Erkennt man an dem R! Muß damit aus den Rotwild Modelljahren 2010 oder 2011 sein.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ventrax (19. Februar 2011)

so hier am günstigsten im Netz soweit ich das gesehen hab 
Marzocchi 55 RC3 160mm aus 2009
*[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Marzocchi-Federgabel-2009-grey-Zoll/dp/B002XYK3YE/ref=sr_1_440?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1298149946&sr=1-440"]Marzocchi 55 RC3 Federgabel 160mm grey Mod. 2009: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


und hier ne *66er 180mm 2009
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Marzocchi-Federgabel-2009-arctic-white/dp/B002EVJ9OQ/ref=sr_1_221?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1298150208&sr=1-221"]Marzocchi Federgabel 66 RC3 2009, arctic white, 1 0,3 cm (0,125 Zoll), QR20: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

und hier ne 44er 100-140mm 2009
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Marzocchi-Federgabel-Micro-2009-white/dp/B003OUW6MS/ref=sr_1_478?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1298150401&sr=1-478"]Marzocchi Federgabel 44 ATA Micro Ti 2009, white, 1 0,3 cm (0,125 Zoll), QR15: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Hans (19. Februar 2011)

natural69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches Modelljahr ist das denn. Das Bild kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor?
> 
> Daniel



ist bestellt - kommt an mein Strive


----------



## itchyp (19. Februar 2011)

falsch...http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=1583


----------



## juneoen (20. Februar 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Na, Zitat:
> 
> ----
> Einzelstück Scheibenbremse Magura Gustav M vorne 210mm IS *ohne Bremsscheibe*
> ...




ich weis ich weiss aber evtl brauch ja jemand nur das und dann ist es nen gutes angebot....nicht immer mekern


beim  bmc rahmen  werden hier  mit 70-80% disounct rasugehauen..


http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/cat/c355_BMC-Rahmen.html


auch komplette räder sehr günstig..


----------



## lordpoldy (20. Februar 2011)

Nicht die neuste dafür trotzdem günstig.
Die Fox 36er aus der schnäppchen Ecke sind auch ok da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (20. Februar 2011)

Günstiges Fully: Centurion Backfire LRS 600 Fully (2010) für 699.
Gibt es noch in allen Größen, Dämpfer könnte man tauschen.


----------



## Snap4x (20. Februar 2011)

Und nochmal: Maxxis Set http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## juneoen (21. Februar 2011)

Specialites TA Kettenblatt 4-Arm 44Z schwarz 44 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10242&osCsid=0761a0c6ac6218d0b35ad05691f8fe63

Rock Shox Recon SL Coil Poplock 80mm schwarz 155 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10809&osCsid=0761a0c6ac6218d0b35ad05691f8fe63

Magura Louise SL Bremsscheibe Ø 160mm  8 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5953&osCsid=0761a0c6ac6218d0b35ad05691f8fe63

in 180 11 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5947&osCsid=0761a0c6ac6218d0b35ad05691f8fe63


Hope Pro II Nabensatz in allen möglichen fareben und lochzahlen 198 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=25_106_755_205&osCsid=0761a0c6ac6218d0b35ad05691f8fe63


----------



## Pornokarl (21. Februar 2011)

Leichte Kost:
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Roschti (21. Februar 2011)

Extreme-Montageständer für unschlagbare 29,49 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...unser-bestseller--/aid:22588/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## mi2 (21. Februar 2011)

Avid Scheibenbremsenset Elixir CR rot-schwarz (185/185mm)
Modelljahr: 2011  222

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...lArtikel=1&ArtikelID=18569&wahlbild=3&sortby=


bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob es wirklich nen schnäppchen ist aber für modell 2011 guter preiß wie ich finde


----------



## morph027 (21. Februar 2011)

Roschti schrieb:


> Extreme-Montageständer für unschlagbare 29,49
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...unser-bestseller--/aid:22588/?fromtopoffers=1



Danke! Vorgestern war der noch bei 49,xx


----------



## cux5 (21. Februar 2011)

bei rose gerade alle angebote wieder viel teurer geworden selbst die teile im warenkorb
wasn schei...
na egal kriegt die bunten scheine halt wer anders


----------



## bobons (21. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube bei Rose steckt ein Automatisches System dahinter, das je nach Nachfrage den Preis erhöht oder herabsetzt. Zum Beispiel der Selle Italia Shiver Flow, der ist bestimmt in 2 Stunden wieder bei 50 Euro, aktuell ist er 3 Euro günstiger als der günstigste Anbieter über Google.
Einfach eine Kategorie anklicken und nach Topsellern sortieren, ich denke da kommt man schnell auf die Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, Rose schrammt da knapp an der Legalität vorbei:
Artikel anzubieten die nicht mehr lieferbar sind oder im Warenkorb dann einen höheren Preis haben. 
Ein Grund für mich da nicht zu kaufen.
Haben die eigentlich auch Carbon-Trolls im Angebot?


----------



## mistermoo (21. Februar 2011)

oder das system ist einfach mal ne längere zeit nicht erreichbar

allein das neue shop system ist an unübersichtlichkeit kaum zu überbieten

kann ich gerne drauf verzichten

viel zu viele möglichkeiten wo und wie und wann nach zu suchen/sortieren bla und blub

ja ja web 2.0 sag ich nur, da bleib ich lieber beim cnc shop
einfach und funxt


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, Rose schrammt da knapp an der Legalität vorbei:
> Artikel anzubieten die nicht mehr lieferbar sind oder im Warenkorb dann einen höheren Preis haben.



Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. Wenn Artikel nicht lieferbar sind, kann man diese auch nicht in den Warenkorb legen. Und das Artikel im Warenkorb mehr kosten, ist mir als langjähriger Kunde noch nie passiert. Wenn dann ist das einfach ein unglücklicher Zufall, wenn just in diesem Moment der Preis angepassst wird.
Der Rose Shop ist was die Auszeichnung der lieferbarkeit angeht top. Da gibt es ganz andere Shops, die entweder gar keine Lieferanzeige haben oder alles auf grün, obwohl nicht auf Lager.


----------



## bobons (21. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich auch Carbon-Trolls im Angebot?



Den verstehe ich nicht, gerne per PN um den Thread nicht vollzuspammen.

Bei Nubuk Bikes gibt es aktuell Continental-Reifen günstig, z.B. Mountain King Protection für 24,90 oder Rubber Queen für 29,90.

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-parts/reifen/r-endurofridedh/index.html


----------



## Roschti (21. Februar 2011)

Sorry, Leute. Aber heute mittag hab ichs noch bestellt und sogar bestätigung bekommen...


----------



## Markusso (21. Februar 2011)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Leichte Kost:
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Da gibts bei ebay welche von Saso günstiger und hübscher und leichter (12g/13g mit Schrauben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elementer (22. Februar 2011)

Moin,

bei BikeBox gibt es die gerade Thomson Elite in 27.2mm für 40.00 - leider 8 Versand.

http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_150.html

Grüße, Robert


----------



## bird (22. Februar 2011)

Formula R1 VR 95,- http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1594


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (22. Februar 2011)

Sram XO Carbon Schaltwerk Long Cage 84,90

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sram-XO-Carbon-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0e662f41


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Februar 2011)

auch wenn es für's Rennrad ist:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4175&osCsid=21ab0b788cdd544c2a7d4e28509c1012


----------



## mi2 (23. Februar 2011)

hier gibt es nen fi'zi:k K1 ARIONE CARBON. Ist ne sonderaktion die noch 5 tage geht. das teil gibt es sonst nicht unter 200 euro (2 minuten googlesuche). scheint aber auch nur einer zu sein .


----------



## bambusrad (23. Februar 2011)

Foxes in sehr billig!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53045


----------



## j_rg (23. Februar 2011)

Syncros Vorbau FL 1 1/8" - 31,8mm ab 32,03

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Syncros-00383-Vorbau-white-110mm/dp/B003AM8RV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298443637&sr=8-1"]Syncros Vorbau FL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## bobons (23. Februar 2011)

Scheint ein guter Preis zu sein: B&M Ixon IQ für 60 Euro inkl. Ladegerät und Akkus.

Und ein billiger leichter Kettenabweiser: 9 g für 4 Euro.

Und eine sehr leichte Gabel...oder was auch immer: http://crossladen.de/shop/article_551/1%22-Crossgabel-Alutitan.html?shop_param=cid%3D52%26aid%3D551%26


----------



## Taxoffice! (23. Februar 2011)

@bobons: Das ist aber keine Crossgabel






Enduro/All Mountain LRS von Superstar Components. Versandkosten sind übrigens ca 21, für einen oder zwei LRS sind die Versankosten gleich
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=444


----------



## garbel (23. Februar 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> @bobons: Das ist aber keine Crossgabel



Wer macht solche bescheuerten Fotos...

Nagut, ich nehm beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (23. Februar 2011)

garbel schrieb:


> Nagut, ich nehm *beide*



Zur Not auch ohne die Satellstütze


----------



## kungfu (23. Februar 2011)

Suche sowieso gerade nach Hupen, da kann man Bike und Car verbinden..... Wer sich so fotografieren lässt hat bestimmt ein.....
..............................................................
............................................................
hässliches Gesicht .

Gruss
k.


----------



## bobons (23. Februar 2011)

*G*
Das war zu verlockend, man/frau muss ja auch mal seinen Urinstinkten nachgeben...

Beim Superstar-LRS: Was ist denn "Hardcore XC"? Ist das sowas wie Light AM, Heavy Marathon oder doch Superplushy DH? 
Hier gibt es etwas Ähnliches mit Hone-Naben, dürfte mit Versand günstiger sein: Shimano Hone LRS/Centerlock/Syncros DP25 Disc Felge schwarz für 160 Euro.
Ist komplett schwarz und dürfte kumuliert rund 2000 g wiegen, mMn für einen Enduro-tauglichen LRS sehr gut.

PS: Der Preis hat sich wieder auf 179 erhöht...


----------



## hubi99002 (23. Februar 2011)

Also für 40 Ocken geht das schon in Ordnung...
http://crossladen.de/shop/article_551/1"-Crossgabel-Alutitan.html?shop_param=cid=52&aid=551&


----------



## Eike. (23. Februar 2011)

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 fÃ¼r 65â¬ bei Terrific, allerdings komplett ohne Titten und offenbar das Vorjahresmodell.

Edit: H&S hat ihn fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis drin, aber nur in schwarz.


----------



## warpax (23. Februar 2011)

hubi99002 schrieb:


> Also für 40 Ocken geht das schon in Ordnung...
> http://crossladen.de/shop/article_551/1"-Crossgabel-Alutitan.html?shop_param=cid=52&aid=551&



Ich würd die ja nicht haben wollen:



			
				Artikelbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Aluscheiden und -kopf


----------



## hubi99002 (23. Februar 2011)

@ warpax: Ja die Sattelstütze kannst sicher bei Nicht-Gefallen zurückschicken


----------



## Sahnie (23. Februar 2011)

Federgabeln werden immer günstiger. Hier die SID Race:

http://www.nosaint.de/Rahmen-Zubeho...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4034&t=63&c=65&p=65

285 Ocken sind ein Wort!


----------



## Markusso (23. Februar 2011)

Scho! Wenns die eds noch als 120er für den Preis gibt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (24. Februar 2011)

*Syntace Duraflite Carbon 25.4*

69,90 kein Superschnäppchen, aber ein annehmbarer Preis.


----------



## Newmi (24. Februar 2011)

Kind Shock i 950 R
Einige Abmessungen fÃ¼r 159,99â¬
(nur Heute natÃ¼rlich)
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

kurze Frage an die SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger hier bevor ich auf "kaufen" klicke: Sind 499 â¬ fÃ¼r eine 2010er Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn OK oder kennt jemand bessere Angebote (muss keine U-Turn sein)

damit z.b. http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-lyrik-compression-damper-mission-control-floodgate-2010.html


----------



## bobons (24. Februar 2011)

Preis passt, es gibt für den Preis auch noch die hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html?c=816&_cid=22_-1_41_100_678_11218_0_[REF]&BPCID=122&BPPID=BZ8422102.
Ist aber von 2008!


----------



## Fabu82 (24. Februar 2011)

Die Gabel hat warscheinlich kein Mission Control,sondern "nur" Motion Control.
Wenn dir das nicht nich wichtig ist,dann kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Ich war auch schon drauf und dran bei Hibike auf kaufen zu drücken .

edit:Lyrik 2Step von 2008,würde ich die Finger von lassen.


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

was war nochmal der Unterschied zwischen Motion und Mission? Seh ich das richtig: Motion Control lässt sich das Flootgate einstellen (so isses bei meiner Revelation, da steht auf dem rechten Holm auch Motion Control) und Mission Control heisst, dass man Zug- und Druckstufe getrennt voneinander regeln kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (24. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Mission Control heisst, dass man Zug- und Druckstufe getrennt voneinander regeln kann?



So isses...und bei den langhubigen Gabeln macht das auch nur mehr als Sinn...Ich würde keine Lyrik mit MoCo empfehlen.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Motion Control lässt sich das Flootgate einstellen (so isses bei meiner Revelation, da steht auf dem rechten Holm auch Motion Control) und Mission Control heisst, dass man Zug- und Druckstufe getrennt voneinander regeln kann?



Das Motion Control bei der abgespeckten Lyrik ist ohne einstellbares Floodgate und eigentlich mehr ein Lockout Möglichkeit, als einstellbare Druckstufe. Bei Mission Control lässt sich High- und Lowspeed Stufe einstellen und bei der normalen Version (nicht DH) zusätzliche noch ein regelbares und getrennt zuschaltbare Floodgate.
Wenn es sich finanziell einrichten lässt, nimm eine mit MiCo


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

Ok aber hin oder her, eine Lyrik mit MiCo werde ich zu diesem Preis nicht bekommen, stimmen wir da überein?

Mir sind nämlich ehrlich gesagt schon die 499  zu viel aber da ich damals mit meiner Pike UTurn auch schon so zufrieden war und das echt eine sorglos Gabel ist, werde ich wohl trotzdem zur Uturn Lyrik greifen.

Ließe sich das MiCo später evtl. mal gegen das MoCo tauschen? ja oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist aber teuer, da Du Zug- und Druckstufe benÃ¶tigst. Dann geh lieber den anderen Weg, kauf Dir eine gÃ¼nstige 2-Step mit MissionControl und bau sie auf Uturn um, das ist gÃ¼nstiger. Brauchst dazu nur die Feder und den Bedienknopf, mÃ¼sste bei irgendwas um die 60-80â¬ liegen.
Trotz allem funktioniert die Lyrik auch mit der MotionControl DÃ¤mpfung gut. Bei knappen Budget ist das auch in Ordnung.
..
Aber jetzt wird es ziemlich offtopic hier


----------



## frogmatic (24. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> was war nochmal der Unterschied zwischen Motion und Mission? Seh ich das richtig: Motion Control lässt sich das Flootgate einstellen (so isses bei meiner Revelation, da steht auf dem rechten Holm auch Motion Control) und *Mission Control heisst, dass man Zug- und Druckstufe getrennt voneinander regeln kann?*





morph027 schrieb:


> *So isses*...und bei den langhubigen Gabeln macht das auch nur mehr als Sinn...Ich würde keine Lyrik mit MoCo empfehlen.



Jungs, ihre seid übel auf dem Holzweg, macht euch mal richtig schlau!

Bei MoCo kann man natürlich Zug- und Druckstufe getrennt einstellen. 

Der große Unterschied: bei Motion Control stellt man in der Druckstufe das floodgate leichter oder schwerer, und schaltet es zu oder ab. 
Bei Mission Control gibt es getrennte (aber nicht ganz unabhängige) Einstellungen für highspeed, lowspeed Druckstufe sowie floodgate. Vor allem gibt es wirklich eine echte Druckstufenverstellung.

Das ganze ist aber auch schon x-fach im Federungs-Forum durchgekaut. Lesen bildet...


----------



## morph027 (24. Februar 2011)

Stimmt...ich hatte das vor derm ersten Kaffee nur gerade so überflogen 

Auf jeden Fall machen nahezu getrennte High- und Lowspeeddruckstufen schon was feines.


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

ich hab sie jetzt bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist.


----------



## kungfu (24. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ich hab sie jetzt bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist.



Zum Glück, sonst wäre das noch 600 Threads so weitergegangen.......


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Race Face Atlas FR in schwarz oder purple für 43,80 Euro - eingeloggt gabs dann nochmal 10%, macht am Ende 39,42 Euro.





morph027 schrieb:


> Narf...zu lang Adresse eingetippt, jetzt isser weg



in purple "geringe Stückzahlen" erhältlich. 39,42


----------



## itchyp (24. Februar 2011)

OK zurück zum Thema:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-11704.html

Ich besitze einen ähnlichen Werkzeugkasten von XLC. Das Teil wird zwar meist verschrien aber bisher konnte ich mit dem Werkzeug alles machen, wofür es gedacht ist. Das einzige was ich zerstört habe sind die Reifenheber aus Plastik.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch zu kritisieren, dass kein Satz einfacher Maulschlüssel dabei ist. 7er und 8er z.b. zum Bremse entlüften musste ich alles nachkaufen. (Achtung, bei diesem Kasten ist ein kleiner Engländer oder Franzose - weis nicht wie das Teil heißt - dabei), was aber leider zu fehlen scheint ist der Vielzahnschlüssel um Shimano Lagerschalen zu lösen, der war bei meinem XLC dabei.

Ansonsten ist das aber kein swchlechtes Angebot denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (24. Februar 2011)

leon87 schrieb:


> *Syntace Duraflite Carbon 25.4*
> 
> 69,90 kein Superschnäppchen, aber ein annehmbarer Preis.



Darauf hab ich gewartet... Danke. 

Doof ist das der laden paypal-gebuehren auf den kunden abwaelzt... Geht aber trotzdem noch als schnaeppchen durch.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## scarab (24. Februar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Federgabeln werden immer günstiger. Hier die SID Race:
> 
> http://www.nosaint.de/Rahmen-Zubeho...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4034&t=63&c=65&p=65
> 
> 285 Ocken sind ein Wort!



285 EUR nur weiß und ohne Poploc

299 EUR weiß und schwarz mit Poploc


----------



## Dick_Tracy (24. Februar 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> 285 EUR nur weiß und ohne PopLock
> 
> 299 EUR weiß und schwarz mit PopLock



Kann man Poploc eigentlich später nachrüsten?


----------



## xc90 (24. Februar 2011)

es gibt Nachrüstkatuschen mit poplock allerdings weiss ich nicht für welche Modelle


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2011)

die einheit muss komplett raus, da in der gabel eine motion control einheit mit bedienung an der krone verbaut ist.

du brauchst also eine neue motion control einheit und einen poploc oder pushloc hebel.

anders herum ist einfacher. 
feder aushängen und knopf für bedienung an der krone anbauen.


----------



## Snap4x (24. Februar 2011)

SRAM PG970 fÃ¼r nur 22â¬!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5213&PartnerID=6603


----------



## Dreh (25. Februar 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> SRAM PG970 fÃ¼r nur 22â¬!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5213&PartnerID=6603



hm, also die 77â¬ UVP haben die sich aber nach'm dritten espresso ausgedacht, oder..? 
auch wenn die 22 nicht schlecht sind...bisschen was geht noch:

11-32 fÃ¼r 19,90: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1646/sram-pg-970-powerglide-ii-kassette-11-32.html?

11-34 & 11-23 fÃ¼r 19,90: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...e-II-PG-970-9-fach::18516.html?refID=geizhals


----------



## itchyp (25. Februar 2011)

ist die 970 das gegenstück zur xt oder xtr kassette?


----------



## bobons (25. Februar 2011)

Maximal ein Stück über SLX.

Bei Bike-Box gibt es Nokon und Gore-Züge recht günstig: http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_271.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (25. Februar 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ist die 970 das gegenstück zur xt oder xtr kassette?



die x7x von Sram sind glaub ich so grob das SLX-Gegenstück,
allerdings hat die Kasette hier z.B. 'noch nichtmal' Aluspider..

edit: wohl eher Deore und die x8x sind SLX-Niveau, danke dreamdeep


----------



## DarkGreen (25. Februar 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> hm, also die 77â¬ UVP haben die sich aber nach'm dritten espresso ausgedacht, oder..?


 
Ich glaub eher da waren noch hÃ¤rtere Drogen im Spiel...

Der folgende Laden ist eigentlich immer ne gute Adresse wenn man ne gÃ¼nstige Suntour Federgabel sucht:
http://www.jh-bikes.de/index2.php/cat/c75_SR-Suntour.html

im Moment zum Beispiel die aktuellen XCR-LO Modelle mit 100mm, Stahlfeder+Ãldampfung fÃ¼r 79â¬

WÃ¤re meine Gabel der Wahl wenn ich ein Alltags-26" GefÃ¤hrt aufbauen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> die x7x von Sram sind glaub ich so grob das SLX-Gegenstück,
> allerdings hat die Kasette hier z.B. 'noch nichtmal' Aluspider..



Auch vom Gewicht her, liegen die eher auf Deore Niveau. Das Gegenstück zur XT Kassette wäre die PG-990, Aluspider und in etwas gleiches Gewicht.


----------



## hubi99002 (25. Februar 2011)

Guckst du hier
http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/120
Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen was dabei, falls net dann wo anders suchen


----------



## Nomex (25. Februar 2011)

Für alle, die nach nem Garmin Edge 705 suchen:

Mit Brustgurt für 219,- inkl. Versand, mit Brustgurt und Trittsensor 239,- inkl. Versand:

http://www.office-discount.de/webap...tId=106673&catalogCode=&topCategoryStyleId=10

Nur solange der Vorrat reicht...


----------



## astral67 (25. Februar 2011)

Nomex schrieb:


> Für alle, die nach nem Garmin Edge 705 suchen:
> 
> Mit Brustgurt für 219,- inkl. Versand, mit Brustgurt und Trittsensor 239,- inkl. Versand:
> 
> ...



Ist Office Discount nicht nur für Gewerbetreibende? Und der Preis ist doch netto, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist Netto, macht dann 260 inkl Mwst. Selbst bei Amazon gibt es den 705 günstiger:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000X43EWY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001690VC6&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1TT2KNW1DQGGBV9N6VA4"]Garmin GPS Edge 705 HR, inkl. Brustgurt: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Nomex (26. Februar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ist Office Discount nicht nur für Gewerbetreibende? Und der Preis ist doch netto, oder?




Ooops, sorry, da war ich wohl etwas voreilig


----------



## agnes (26. Februar 2011)

hat wer einen sram x.0 schaltwerk plus trigger iregndwo gÃ¼nstiger wie 230â¬ gesehen?


----------



## PlanB (26. Februar 2011)

Sowas? http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_161&products_id=1606


----------



## agnes (26. Februar 2011)

den meinte ich^^ aber ich glaube der preis ist schon gut.


schaut mal bei cnc nach gabeln. die sind fast alle 50% günstiger.


----------



## .irie. (26. Februar 2011)

im leben würd ich das nicht kaufen

totale geldverbrennung


----------



## agnes (26. Februar 2011)

echt?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn noch jemand eine neue Scheibenbremse sucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220740958217&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
Ãber Preisvorschlagen lÃ¤sst sich der Preis noch etwas drÃ¼cken. GÃ¼nstigster Onlineshop Preis fÃ¼r das Paar zur Zeit 350â¬.


----------



## JDEM (26. Februar 2011)

Easton EC 90 Riser, sehr günstig:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63508


----------



## Flo7 (26. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Easton EC 90 Riser, sehr gÃ¼nstig:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63508



Echt gÃ¼nstig, bei einen normalen Listenpreis von 150â¬ und Modell 2011!! hab eben 2 Stk. bestellt...

Lg Flo

p.s.: AuÃerdem gab es noch von CRC einen 12â¬ Gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomeg (26. Februar 2011)

Haro Räder hier als Schnapper:

http://www.bikefox.de/MTB-HARO-DIRT-THREAD-EIGHT-08-black-pink-fade::247.html

http://www.bikefox.de/MTB-HARO-EXTREME-X6-COMP-09::557.html

http://www.bikefox.de/MTB-HARO-EXTREM-X6-EXPERT-09::558.html

Finde ich ziemlich faire Preise.

Tobi


----------



## JDEM (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, war sozusagen nen Superschnäppchen  Konnte auch nur noch einen kaufen. Den Gutschein hab ich auch direkt genutzt.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, war sozusagen nen Superschnäppchen  Konnte auch nur noch einen kaufen. Den Gutschein hab ich auch direkt genutzt.



konntest du nur noch einen ergattern oder wolltest du nur einen??

Lg Flo

p.s.: Danke für den Tip!!

Edit sagt: Artikel wurde eingestellt - nicht mehr erhältlich-> Hoffe ich bekomm meine noch...


----------



## JDEM (26. Februar 2011)

Hab scheinbar den letzten bekommen, da ich nur noch einen bestellen konnte, war vor ner viertel Stunde. Denke also schon, dass du deine noch bekommst


----------



## damonsta (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe auch, dass es meinen noch gibt. Aber jetzt genug OT


----------



## astral67 (27. Februar 2011)

Quantec SLR Rahmen für unter 375,-


----------



## krysheri (28. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Easton EC 90 Riser, sehr günstig:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63508


Sind wieder verfügbar.



Flo7 schrieb:


> p.s.: Außerdem gab es noch von CRC einen 12 Gutschein


Wo krieg ich den?


----------



## spider_pig (28. Februar 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Sind wieder verfügbar.
> 
> 
> Wo krieg ich den?




"Lieferung eingestellt" steht bei mir!


----------



## krysheri (28. Februar 2011)

spider_pig schrieb:


> "Lieferung eingestellt" steht bei mir!


Stimmt. Habe wohl dann den Allerletzten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (28. Februar 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> p.s.: Außerdem gab es noch von CRC einen 12 Gutschein



wo gibts den denn? Ich kann auf der Seite nix finden ...


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2011)

Der wurde per E-Mail an Bestandskunden geschickt und ist nicht übertragbar.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, schon mal was von PN gehört..müsst Ihr diesen thread zulabern? 

Ontopic:
FORMULA K24 silber HR 53.55EUR
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=1944


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2011)

Vorsicht bei der Formula! Leitungslänge 2 Meter! Das muss gekürzt werden, und das Set mit den nötigen Anschlüssen kostet 17. Die Originalen Anschlüsse sind verpresst und nicht wiederverwendbar. Bin leider schonmal in diese Falle getappt. Also die 17 dazurechnen. Ist dann aber immer noch ein akzeptabler oder gar guter Preis.

Leider hab ich selbst kein Schnäppchen anzubieten, aber ich denke der Hinweis war wichtig genug.


----------



## sloop89 (1. März 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei der Formula! Leitungslänge 2 Meter! Das muss gekürzt werden, und das Set mit den nötigen Anschlüssen kostet 17. ....




Bei mir hat noch keine neue  Bremse ohne Kürzen ans Bike gepasst. Schlimmer wären zu kurze Leitungen !!!!

Conti Race King SS 2.2 für 17,95  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-Race...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41572e584f


----------



## Apollo Creed (1. März 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei der Formula! Leitungslänge 2 Meter! Das muss gekürzt werden, und das Set mit den nötigen Anschlüssen kostet 17. Die Originalen Anschlüsse sind verpresst und nicht wiederverwendbar. Bin leider schonmal in diese Falle getappt. Also die 17 dazurechnen. Ist dann aber immer noch ein akzeptabler oder gar guter Preis.
> 
> Leider hab ich selbst kein Schnäppchen anzubieten, aber ich denke der Hinweis war wichtig genug.




Falsch, Kürzungsset 16,50 Euro für zwei Formula Bremsen. Ich hoffe, das geht als Schnäppchen durch: 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...k-Fit-Anschlusskit-fuer-Scheibenbremsen-.html

Die Anschlusskits eignen sich bei den passenden Bremsen fast immer als Kürzungsset, einfach mal die Teileliste ansehen. Habe es bei meinen Oros verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. März 2011)

.


----------



## bird (1. März 2011)

Es geht doch nur um die Fittinge und die sind meistens bei den Bremsen dabei.
Oder eben nachkaufen: 5,-
Aber eigentlich brauch man ja nur die Olive und den Pin. Die gibt´s für nen Appel und nen Ei.


----------



## Hans (1. März 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei der Formula! Leitungslänge 2 Meter! Das muss gekürzt werden, und das Set mit den nötigen Anschlüssen kostet 17. Die Originalen Anschlüsse sind verpresst und nicht wiederverwendbar. Bin leider schonmal in diese Falle getappt. Also die 17 dazurechnen. Ist dann aber immer noch ein akzeptabler oder gar guter Preis.
> 
> Leider hab ich selbst kein Schnäppchen anzubieten, aber ich denke der Hinweis war wichtig genug.



meinst Du das 99,00 euro Angebot von Fun-Corner?

meine vordere hat 80 cm
die hinter 160 cm Leitungslänge - also ganz normal. Und lieber zu lang als zu kurz 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Markusso (1. März 2011)

Genau, Olive und Stützhülse (und sogar ne neue Schraube) sind bei der neuen Bremse dabei - das Entlüftungskit natürlich nicht...


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2011)

Olive und Stützhülse reichen aber nicht, da das Leitungsende *nicht verschraubt*, sondern _verpresst_ ist. Einmal abgeschnitten fehlt also die Hardware um die Leitung/Olive wieder fest zu verpressen. Das Set was man braucht ist dieses, und das ist nur für EINE Bremse (man braucht also zwei davon für HR+VR).
Das Jagwire-Kit zählt nicht, da es bloß die Kompatibilität zu den JAGWIRE-Leitungen erzeugt, man bräuchte also noch eine Jagwire-Leitung dazu. EDIT: Ok, ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen, ob das Set nicht doch mit dem originalen Leitungsdurchmesser kompatibel ist. Kann ich mir aber vorstellen, scheint ja auch schon Erfahrung damit zu geben.

Ich habe selbst schon zwei Formulas (K18 VR+HR, K24 VR+HR) bei bergab gekauft. Die eine hatte schon gekürzte Leitungen, die andere nicht und benötigte genau das von mir verlinkte Anschlussset zweimal. Wer es nicht schon selbst in der Hand hatte sollte keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten* ... man schaue auf dem Foto des Shops genau nach, wie das Leitungsende aussieht - es ist verpresst! Sowohl beim Sattel als auch am Hebel.

*is nich persönlich gemeint, ich möchte das hiermit nur klar stellen, damit jeder weiß was mit dem Angebot auf ihn zukommt.

Ich denke jetzt ist genug gesagt. Wer meiner direkten Erfahrung nicht vertrauen mag wirds schon merken wenn er diese hervorragende Bremse abstaubt und montieren will.

Hat schon jemand das Hope Pro 2 Set für 198 Öcken erwähnt? Meines Wissens das derzeit günstigste Angebot.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Und wer die Hope Pro einzeln sucht, wird hier fündig:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?k=2733


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

edit: hier stand ein ausgelaufenes Schnäppchen.


----------



## tomeg (2. März 2011)

Das Hope Nabenset gibt es hier für 180 

http://bike-box.de/


----------



## garbel (3. März 2011)

tomeg schrieb:


> Das Hope Nabenset gibt es hier für 180
> 
> http://bike-box.de/



Schwupp, Frame überlistet


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. März 2011)

Es gibt bei Ebay:

Magura Marta SL Magnesium 2011 Set Vr+Hr fÃ¼r: 333â¬  UVP:738â¬
Magura Marta SL (look-a-like Magnesium) 2011 Set Vr+Hr fÃ¼r: 309â¬ UVP: 578â¬

Je mit Storm SL Scheiben u.Adapter nach Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

Ich habe mir von dem obigen Ebay Verkäufer diese Woche ein Set Martas gekauft, lief alles bestens, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Bodonia (5. März 2011)

Günstiges Hazet Werkzeug beim Online-Buchhändler:
http://www.amazon.de/Hazet-630-8-Do...XKUU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1299335014&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.de/Hazet-450SPC-8...=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&s=diy&qid=1299335352&sr=1-29


----------



## theworldburns (5. März 2011)

der gabelschlüsselsatz ist ein schönes angebot, das kommt bei dem preis sogar für den begeisterten radschrauber und heimwerker in frage.
die ringschlüssel sind fürs gelegentliche schrauben aber eigentlich zu kostspielig, wenn auch preiswert. wer öfters am auto oder moped herumfuhrwerkt wird damit aber sicher glücklich.
meine bescheidene meinung als industriemechaniker


----------



## Bodonia (5. März 2011)

Der DoppelringschlÃ¼sselsatz hat mich â¬ 64,- gekostet, dann hat die automatische Preisanpassung von Amazon zugeschlagen. Sonst bezahlt man dafÃ¼r ca. â¬ 90,- im Netz.

Da ich ein fast vollstÃ¤ndiges Sortiment an guten Gabel-RingschlÃ¼sseln und GabelschlÃ¼sseln besitze, kam mir das Angebot hier als ErgÃ¤nzung gut zupass.

So etwas kauft man sich ja auch nur 1-2 mal im Leben, wenn man nicht tÃ¤glich damit hantiert.


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe mir von dem obigen Ebay Verkäufer diese Woche ein Set Martas gekauft, lief alles bestens, sehr zu empfehlen!



Nachtrag von mir nochmal dazu:
Donnerstag bestellt Samstag angekommen


----------



## Snap4x (6. März 2011)

Boxxer Worldcup!
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## leon87 (8. März 2011)

*Cane Creek Steuersatz 110, blau, silber, türkis
*

für 61,04  mit Versand.


----------



## Bodonia (8. März 2011)

danke leon87.

Bekommst ein virtuelles 


Wer rot mag:

https://www.amazon.de/Cane-Creek-St...HU/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609530&sr=8-38


----------



## Snap4x (8. März 2011)

Wieviel wiegt der 1,5" denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (10. März 2011)

xtr scheibenbremsenset ohen scheiben 173


http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=300


----------



## damonsta (10. März 2011)

Conti Race King Supersonic 18 Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Continental-Race...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41575aa4d3


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2011)

Marzocchi - Roco Coil R fÃ¼r 99â¬

http://www.go1bike.fr/lang-en/Shocks/1329-Marzocchi-Roco-Coil-R-215-5mm-x-63-5-450lbs-mod-2009.html

RS Domain 302 fÃ¼r 199â¬

http://www.go1bike.fr/Forks/1523-Rock-Shox-Domain-302-160mm-mod-2009.html


----------



## petomei (10. März 2011)

Verschieden Alpina Helme für 25,00 Öre (inkl. Versand):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821


----------



## casimir1511 (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

weiß nich obs hier schon drinsteht.
Hab mir grad bei Bruegelmann einen Werkzeugkoffer bestellt.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/werkzeug-montage/rcp-toolbox-werkzeugkoffer/222493.html

Anstatt 60,-  hab ich dank Newsletter Anmeldung nun 20,-  für den Koffer bezahlt. Soll auch recht gut sein! Hab grad erst bestellt, daher kann ich selber nix dazu sagen.

Und wenn ich den bewerte krieg ich nochmal nen zehner!!

Viel Spaß damit

MFG


----------



## Taxoffice! (11. März 2011)

Brügelmann hat echt ein paar gute Angebote. xt Kurbel mit Gutschein, 114,90
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ii-170mm07minnenlkpl44x32x22zoksr/227166.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (11. März 2011)

Bei Rose gibt es auf die reduzierten Artikel nun 20% Rabatt anstatt 10% wie bisher


----------



## ml-55 (11. März 2011)

hat in letzter Zeit mal jemand ne Reverb in 30,9 gesehen? Oder überall nur für 240,-?


----------



## lordpoldy (11. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> hat in letzter Zeit mal jemand ne Reverb in 30,9 gesehen? Oder überall nur für 240,-?


Hier für 239! auch in 30,9


----------



## ma.sel (11. März 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Hier für 239! auch in 30,9



oder hier http://r2-bike.com/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Sattelstuetze für 237,50


----------



## lordpoldy (11. März 2011)

ma.sel schrieb:


> oder hier http://r2-bike.com/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Sattelstuetze fÃ¼r 237,50â¬








hmm...


----------



## ml-55 (11. März 2011)

danke!
Hmm schade - also nur für 240 im Moment? Dann muss ich noch warten bis ich die andere verkauft habe - oder evtl doch mit jemandem getauscht bekomme...
*ungeduldig*


----------



## loretto6 (11. März 2011)

hier gibt es die Reverb gerade auch billliger:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...stuetze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html


----------



## ml-55 (11. März 2011)

Yo...
238 statt 322,- !?!?!?!

hmm, also 240 würd ich mittlerweile als Standardpreis ansehen - aber darunter scheints schwierig zu werden?
Danke trotzdem


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2011)

Bei Merlin gibt es ab heute abend 24.00 Uhr das ganze Wochenende 15% auf alle SRAM und Shimao Parts für Vip Mitglieder (kostenlos). Relativ viele Teile sind vergleichsweise teuer, das ein oder andere Schnäppchen kann man trotzdem machen, z.B. 2011er X.9 Schaltwerk 10-fach für 50.

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+Shop/MTB++Parts/Transmission++Gears/


----------



## juneoen (11. März 2011)

petomei schrieb:


> Verschieden Alpina Helme für 25,00 Öre (inkl. Versand):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821




super danke gleichmal einen bestellt!


und noch ne angebot

E-13 Kettenführung FCKR schwarz -36T ISCG-05

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=1992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (11. März 2011)

petomei schrieb:


> Verschieden Alpina Helme für 25,00 Öre (inkl. Versand):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821




Danke, ich habe mir soeben einen bestellt


----------



## 12die4 (11. März 2011)

casimir1511 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß nich obs hier schon drinsteht.
> Hab mir grad bei Bruegelmann einen Werkzeugkoffer bestellt.
> ...



Danke schön! Hab mir den Werkzeugkoffer auch mal bestellt. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern und er hat fast alles was man braucht. Ein Drehmomentschlüssel wär noch toll gewesen, aber für 25??


----------



## juneoen (12. März 2011)

Ritchey WCS Flatbar Lenker 31,8mm wet black mit Montagespuren 29 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5261&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Hope Headset Steuersatz 1 1/8" gold bzw schwarz 49

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10696&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Intense Spider XVP 1000 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1038&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

günstig und selten Mavic EX 721 26" Felge 32L blau eloxiert  47 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10127&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Univega HT590 Carbonrahmen grün/weiss 384

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10063&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 / 34.9mm 38 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1632&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf


----------



## juneoen (12. März 2011)

Race Face Atlas Boxxer Directmount Vorbau 31,8/30-50mm schwarz Montagespuren 68 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8858&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

No Tubes ZTR Olympic Disc 32 Loch gold eloxiert 52 euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=8681&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf


Fox 36 Talas RC2 1.5 Schaftrohr gekürzt 233mm 09 584

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7323&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf


----------



## juneoen (12. März 2011)

Nicolai 2mxtb 08 dizzy CamoNicolai 2mxtb 08 dizzy Camo 899

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3137&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Hayes Stroker Carbon Set für VR und HR ohne Rotoren/Adapter -Montagespuren- 139

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5194&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Intense Uzzi VPX - small schwarz
[4505] 1250

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4505&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf

Fox 36 Talas RC2 100-160mm Talasgrau-blau Disc 448

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5515&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf


Marzocchi 888 VF 170mm 06  248

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2733&osCsid=0713e6bbe915f70941a11e72dc50e2bf


----------



## gsg9man (12. März 2011)

Hast du nen Vertrag mit CNC-Bikes abgeschlossen, indem steht das du diesen Thread vollstopfen sollst?


----------



## austriacarp (12. März 2011)

Das sind lauter gute Preise wenn es dich stört dann schau dir diesen Thread nich an und kritisiere niemanden der was reinstellt was völlig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## gsg9man (12. März 2011)

Aber wieso nicht einfach* diesen *Link hier rein? Aber naja, sind hier bald halt 4525 Angebote die von ihm gepostet wurden einzelnt aufgelistet. Mich solls nicht jucken.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (12. März 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Aber wieso nicht einfach* diesen *Link hier rein? Aber naja, sind hier bald halt 4525 Angebote die von ihm gepostet wurden einzelnt aufgelistet. Mich solls nicht jucken.


 
Naja, also Schnäppchen sind das nicht wirklich. Kann mal jemand diese Postings löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (12. März 2011)

Naja, da sind schon einige schnapper dabei, der intense Rahmen für 1000
oder die stroker carbon. Warum sollte das gelöscht werden? sind halt alles angebote vom selben shop, nett das sich jemand die mühe gemacht und das hier alles eingestellt hat.


----------



## goshawk (12. März 2011)

ist ziemlich einfach, dem wo es nicht passt kann einfach gehen, statt rumzustänkern. die anderen erfreuen sich an den angebote...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Nukeproof Warhead Lenker 760x20 mm "Auslaufmodell" bei CRC fÃ¼r 35,69 â¬:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28533

Der Lenker ist vom Preis/Gewichts-VerhÃ¤ltnis auch zum regulÃ¤ren Preis schon unschlagbar gewesen, da er die 280 g in 760 mm Breit wohl auch fast einhÃ¤lt.


----------



## JDEM (12. März 2011)

Ja, gutes Angebot, bekommt man die gelben Decals ohne Probleme runter?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, habe den Lenker auch gerade erst bestellt, hatte aber bei der letzten CRC-Bestellung einen für jemand anderen mitbestellt. Ich würde sagen, so auffällig sind die nicht, auf den Bildern sehen sie jedenfalls schlimmer aus als ich sie in Erinnerung habe.

Jetzt aber [/OT]


----------



## casimir1511 (12. März 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Danke schön! Hab mir den Werkzeugkoffer auch mal bestellt. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern und er hat fast alles was man braucht. Ein Drehmomentschlüssel wär noch toll gewesen, aber für 25??



Gerne! Freut mich das es geholfen hat!

Viel Spaß damit

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. März 2011)

Ja ich sag auch mal danke, habe mir auch einen bestellt, als Notfallkoffer für zu Hause, damit ich nicht immer in die Garage rammeln muss wenn ich was brauche.


----------



## didi4651 (12. März 2011)

petomei schrieb:


> Verschieden Alpina Helme für 25,00 Öre (inkl. Versand):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821



Habe ihn gestern bestellt und heute schon auf dem Kopf
Danke für den Tip


----------



## xc90 (12. März 2011)

didi4651 schrieb:


> Habe ihn gestern bestellt und heute schon auf dem Kopf
> Danke für den Tip




ja ich meinen auch, versand innerhalb von 24  stunden, Perfekt


----------



## wildbiker (12. März 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...l0644x32x22z-50mm-kettenleitlinie/227044.html
XTR-Kurbel M970 269,- Eu


----------



## CoAXx (13. März 2011)

@juneoen
Laß dich von dem Schwachko** nicht beirren, danke für deine Arbeit und posten dieser Links.


----------



## gsg9man (13. März 2011)

Hey bleib mal locker bin noch lange kein Schwackopf Schätzchen!

Fox Flux Helm:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...7/FOX-Flux-MTB-Helm-black-white-Mod-2010.html
Allerdings nur noch in M oder kleiner.


----------



## HanzOberlander (13. März 2011)

hi 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350446287256
(fox van r 2010,216mm mit versand und zoll ca 200 euro)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-2010-DHX-RC4...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5642cb627f
(fox dhx rc4 2010 ,216mm mit versand und zoll ca 370euro)

p.s. der obere dÃ¤mpfer war vor ein paar tagen reduziert(150â¬inkl versand und steuern) reinschauen lohnt sich

mfg m


----------



## juneoen (13. März 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> @juneoen
> Laß dich von dem Schwachko** nicht beirren, danke für deine Arbeit und posten dieser Links.




danke

der grund ist ganz einfach ich hab das hierrein gestellt weil es sehr mühsam ist sich da durchzuklicken- immer nur 1o angebote per seite und man kann nur maximal 5 seiten springen und das auch net immer, ergo daert das ewig da ich aber eh für mich geschaut hab hab ich eben hier mal ne zusammenfassung reingestellt was wirklich günstig ist, weil evtl net jeder zeit und nerven hat sich da 4 std durch zuwühlen,

an den der es besser wusste der kann gerne mal die zeit stoppen die es dauert sich alle seiten anzuschauen dann reden wir weiter mein freund

schön tag an alle anderen noch!


----------



## Tobi29NRW (13. März 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> danke
> 
> der grund ist ganz einfach ich hab das hierrein gestellt weil es sehr mühsam ist sich da durchzuklicken- immer nur 1o angebote per seite und man kann nur maximal 5 seiten springen und das auch net immer, ergo daert das ewig da ich aber eh für mich geschaut hab hab ich eben hier mal ne zusammenfassung reingestellt was wirklich günstig ist, weil evtl net jeder zeit und nerven hat sich da 4 std durch zuwühlen,
> 
> ...



Möchte mich auch für Deine Arbeit bedanken!


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2011)

Nicht vergessen, bei Rose kann man bis zum 15.03. noch Topangebote 20% reduziert und ab 50 ohne Versandkosten abgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (14. März 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Hey bleib mal locker bin noch lange kein Schwackopf Schätzchen!



ok, sorry. Aber damit sollte das jetzt auch beendet sein ;-)


----------



## laleso (14. März 2011)

Garmin Edge 800 zum günstigen Preis, hier Versandkostenfrei zu haben.


----------



## theworldburns (14. März 2011)

kann das ding auch was? ich hab mich erst letzte woche in finale wieder geärgert sowas nicht zu haben. eigentlich brauch ich aber kein fahrradspezifisches teil... gehört hier nicht rein, ich weiß


----------



## ml-55 (14. März 2011)

gps würd ich nie mit spezialakku nehmen - immer nur mignonzellen damit man auf der tour auch mal ohne aufladen weiterkommt. zumal so akkus ihre volle Leistung nur am Anfang haben. und was will man mit nem gps das irgendwann nach 6h aus geht?


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (14. März 2011)

ich kenn mehrer Leute die das Egde 800 haben und die sind alle vollkommen zufrieden. ich werde mir demnächst auch eins holen.


----------



## pepsicosmos (15. März 2011)

Gerade zugeschlagen 20 Euro ;-) 
Jetzt kann ich endlich mal selber was machen (zumindest ein wenig)

Danke!




casimir1511 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß nich obs hier schon drinsteht.
> Hab mir grad bei Bruegelmann einen Werkzeugkoffer bestellt.
> ...


----------



## pepsicosmos (15. März 2011)

Meine persönliche Empfehlung für jeden der einen* Montageständer* sucht, eine *1-Jahresabo des Mountainbike-Magazin* kostet 50 Euro und dazu gibt es einen Motageständer der bei den geläufigen Onlinehändlern auch 50 Euro kostet, also wer sich einen Montageständer anschaffen will kann das auch mit einem so zu sagen Gratisabo des Mountainbikemagazins kombinieren. (Gibt auch andere Sachen)

siehe hier:

http://www.webaboshop.de/webaboshop...406084&productCategory=scwAboshopMountainBike


----------



## Bodonia (15. März 2011)

Den bekommt man auch schon mal ber Rose fÃ¼r â¬ 40,-, falls das Klopapier daheim noch massig vorhanden ist. Ansonsten ist das mit der Bravo schon OK!


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2011)

naja meiner hat bei lidl 20 â¬ gekostet und ist besser verstaubar. so toll is das angebot nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Aber wieso nicht einfach* diesen *Link hier rein? Aber naja, sind hier bald halt 4525 Angebote die von ihm gepostet wurden einzelnt aufgelistet. Mich solls nicht jucken.


 
Man..............

bei der GSG9 solltest du aber bessere Nerven haben


----------



## gsg9man (15. März 2011)

xD ich fands nur einfacher, ihre Nerven behalten sollten hier andere  Weis gar nicht wieso man dann darauf etwas mit "Schwachkopf" antwortet, aber naja billiger wird man nicht belustigt und nun BTT


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (16. März 2011)

xc90 schrieb:


> ja ich meinen auch, versand innerhalb von 24  stunden, Perfekt



Seid ihr zufrieden damit? Welches Modell habt ihr genommen?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kesemo (16. März 2011)

Marzocchi 4x Worldcup für 199


----------



## ml-55 (16. März 2011)

So, das letzte Slide AM140 (18") ist erhältlich. geiles Teil!


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (16. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> So, das letzte Slide AM140 (18") ist erhältlich. geiles Teil!



ich nehm mal an, dass es nicht mehr in 20/22" kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (16. März 2011)

ich hab jedenfalls keins in der Größe mehr rumstehen  das andere ist auch schon schwupp-weg...
2011er modelle kommen sicher bald, halt bissle teurer, trotzdem gut


----------



## ben83 (17. März 2011)

Falls jemand noch eine günstigen Syntace Superforce in 75mm länge und 25,4 Klemmung sucht... Für 39,50 Euro echt ein super Angebot. Der Verkäufer hat ihn auch noch in 105er länge für den gleichen Preis.

Ich habe gerade einen gekauft...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170615696554&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:DE:1123


----------



## Sun_dancer (17. März 2011)

hier mal ein Schnäppchen für die Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 Modell 2011.
Die hatte ich bis jetzt nicht unter 89,90 gesehen (was auch schon kein schlechter Preis ist).

Bei Bike-Components.de gibt es gerade eine Aktion, bei der die für 79,95 rausgehen...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24819_Egg-Beater-3-Klickpedale-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## sofortkredit (17. März 2011)

Wo bekomme ich denn günstig eine Truvativ Noir Kurbel in grau her? Allenfalls gleich mit Lager dabei. Danke!!


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2011)

google


----------



## ramtb (17. März 2011)

Vaude Cluster und Juicy Rucksäcke:
http://www.profirad.de/rucksaecke-t...age=1&osCsid=12a59c5c596ba78aa7a55c403591ae7d


----------



## bananacookie (17. März 2011)

Hallo,
bei Lidl gibt es ja aktuell Fahrradhelme für 9,95,-. Weiß jemand, ob es sich wieder um Cratoni OEM-Ware handelt?


----------



## Bodonia (17. März 2011)

Sorry, aber beim Sicherheitsequipment hÃ¶rt bei mir der Sparwille auf.

Wenn ein Helm von â¬ 60-70 fÃ¼r â¬ 30,- Angeboten wird gut!

Aber Bananenkisten bekommst du beim Supermarkt deines Vertrauens zum Nulltarif, mag da sonst was draufstehen.


----------



## bananacookie (17. März 2011)

Bodonia schrieb:


> Sorry, aber beim Sicherheitsequipment hÃ¶rt bei mir der Sparwille auf.
> 
> Wenn ein Helm von â¬ 60-70 fÃ¼r â¬ 30,- Angeboten wird gut!
> 
> Aber Bananenkisten bekommst du beim Supermarkt deines Vertrauens zum Nulltarif, mag da sonst was draufstehen.


Damit beantwortest Du leider nicht meine Frage, ob es sich wieder um Cratoni-Helme handelt. Deine Skepsis ist schon verstÃ¤ndlich, aber die Discounterhelme sind sicherheitstechnisch wohl vÃ¶llig i.O.
Lidl hatte schon einmal Helme fÃ¼r damals glaube 12,-â¬ (spÃ¤ter auch nochmal ein hÃ¶herwertiges Modell fÃ¼r 29,95,-) im Angebot, bei denen es sich um exakt dieselben Cratoni-Helme handelte, die kurz zuvor in einem Test der Stiftung Warentest fÃ¼r gut befunden wurden.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (17. März 2011)

bikepalast hat sämtliche BMC-Rahmen vergünstigt. Ein RR-Rahmenset kostet z.b. 199.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. März 2011)

Meine gute hat sich letztes Jahr so nen Helm gekauft und ich war beeindruckt von der guten Qualität für die 12 und habe mir deshalb jetzt auch einen neuen gekauft. Ist sicherlich eine ermessensfrage aber ich finde der reicht und ist ja tüv geprüft. Also kompletter Schrott kann es net sein. Und wegen den paar belüftungslöchern die fehlen. Pffff schneller fahren =mehr fahrtwind = kühlt genauso


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2011)

Der Lidl - Helm für 29.95 war seinerzeit ein Cratoni-Tremor, der damals im Fachhandel für ca. 69 Euro gehandelt wurde. Die UVP war irgendwo zwischen 119 und 139.- Euro.

Diesmal hat meine Recherche ergeben, dass es ein Cratoni C-daily ist...(auch wenn sich entweder der Fachhandel oder Lidl beim Zählen der Belüftungslöcher wohl vertan hat , aber einen ähnlicheren Helm gibts es nicht...

guggst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8108558&postcount=271


Ich kann auch so pauschale Aussagen nicht verstehen: ALLES WAS ES BEIM ALDI GIBT (oder LIDL) IST BILLIG....

Das ist absolut nicht der Fall, meistens ist es sogar günstig bzw. preisWERT!...oder meint einer, Aldi hätte ne eigene Helmfabrik um extra minderwertige Helme zu basteln? Oder eine eigene Cornflakesproduktion oder oder oder? NEIN, das läuft alles bei irgendwelchen Markenherstellern vom Band (teilweise leicht abgeändert) aber erfüllt mindestens die gleichen Qualitätsstandards, wenn nicht sogar höhere!
...sorry für OT...ich hab auch mit Aldi oder Lidl oder sonstwem nichts zu tun, ich bin nur Verbraucher...

...viel bedenklicher finde ich die sogenannten Tests der Stiftung Warentest..aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## brmpfl (18. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch so pauschale Aussagen nicht verstehen: ALLES WAS ES BEIM ALDI GIBT (oder LIDL) IST BILLIG....
> 
> Das ist absolut nicht der Fall, meistens ist es sogar günstig bzw. preisWERT!...



Und deswegen kaufst Du Deine Bikes bei Aldi, Lidl, ...


----------



## twisthead (18. März 2011)

XLC Variostütze für 99 EUR: klick


Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

hier für 92
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/27288


----------



## Pornokarl (18. März 2011)

86â¬
http://www.my-bike.eu/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T03_1
wer bietet weniger


----------



## MissQuax (18. März 2011)

Wer wirklich günstige Wellgo MG1 Magnesium sucht:

ebay


*Inkl. Versand knapp  30*. Bei dieser Summe fällt kein Zoll / keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an (wegen Geringfügigkeit).

Habe letzten Monat ein Paar bestellt, waren nach ca. 3 Wochen da - alles einwandfrei gelaufen. 

Wer's also nicht eilig hat mit den Teilen, bekommt sie dort zum Schnäppchenpreis.


----------



## franzam (18. März 2011)

Bikepalast hat reduziert. Intense Rahmen ab 999â¬:
http://www.bikepalast.com/findologi...ats=Komplettr%E4der%2F%26shy%3BRahmen&x=0&y=0


----------



## Bodonia (18. März 2011)

Du bist genau der Tropf, der arme. Schlechten Tag gehabt?


Hier eine Felge zum vertretbaren Kurs:

ZTR Flow 26" sw.  60,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (19. März 2011)

*KÃ¶nnt ihr KnalltÃ¼ten aufhÃ¶ren den Thread zuzumÃ¼llen
Ab jetzt kein Beitrag mehr ohne Link zu einem SchnÃ¤ppchen!!!*

DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 249â¬ in schwarz
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A007305&sidDEMOSHOP=rnrneaku8htvsfjlk8r7qrrm97


----------



## _Sebo_ (19. März 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## benzinkanister (19. März 2011)

hammerschmidt für 280  aus den staaten

https://www.transitionbikes.com/Store/Detail.cfm?Token={ts_2011-03-19_08:22:15}-12712478&P=1487

zoll und porto kommen noch drauf.
oder ausm urlaub mitbringen/mitbringen lassen

hoffe das ist ein schnäppchen


----------



## langer.andi (19. März 2011)

Sehr leichter LRS (<1500g) aus Tune / CX-Ray / Flow für X12 für 599.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26774_Twenty-4-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## markus.2407 (19. März 2011)

leichter Helm Cratoni c-Tracer fÃ¼r 63â¬ +Versand 5,95â¬
http://www.my-bike.eu/Fahrradhelm-Cratoni-C-Tracer_3


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sehr leichter LRS (<1500g) aus Tune / CX-Ray / Flow für X12 für 599.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26774_Twenty-4-Laufradsatz-.html



total sinnlos das teil!

für den einsatzbereich sind 24 speichen nicht grade passend.
außer man ist ein fliegengewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini65 (19. März 2011)

Und Freerider mit 15mm Steckachse am VR sind auch eher selten.

Reini65


----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2011)

Reini65 schrieb:


> Und Freerider mit 15mm Steckachse am VR sind auch eher selten.


Das sind keine Freeride Laufräder, sondern ein leichter  CC/AM Laufradsatz für breitere Reifen und leichte Fahrer. Macht durchaus Sinn.


----------



## TonySoprano (19. März 2011)

Weekend Special: Hope Pro 2 + Mavic 717 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz Modell 2010 fÃ¼r 299,-â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...717-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2010-.html


----------



## Deleted 7157 (20. März 2011)

stimmt das mit 380 Gramm? 


MissQuax schrieb:


> Wer wirklich günstige Wellgo MG1 Magnesium sucht:
> 
> ebay
> 
> ...


----------



## theworldburns (20. März 2011)

ja. gibt auch ne titanvariante mit ~300g.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (20. März 2011)

Danke, Titaniumversion bestellt



theworldburns schrieb:


> ja. gibt auch ne titanvariante mit ~300g.


----------



## cux5 (20. März 2011)

iphone app
MotionX GPS 0,79 statt 2,39
http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/motionx-gps/id299949744
beschreibung gibt es hier
http://www.gps-blogger.de/iphoneapp-vorgestellt-motionx-gps


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (20. März 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> *Könnt ihr Knalltüten aufhören den Thread zuzumüllen*
> *Ab jetzt kein Beitrag mehr ohne Link zu einem Schnäppchen!!!*
> 
> DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz für 249 in schwarz
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007305&sidDEMOSHOP=rnrneaku8htvsfjlk8r7qrrm97


 
Dass solche User posten dürfen, wertet das ganze Forum hier erheblich ab ...

Eugen


----------



## franzam (20. März 2011)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht 
wem er passt:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000700&product=A007130


----------



## Chicane (21. März 2011)

Zwar kein Megaschnäppchen, aber bei Bruegelmann gibt es die *XTR Kurbel *für 259 Euro inkl. Versand (Gutschein nutzen, Newsletteranmeldung oder Bewertung, 10 Euro Rabatt). Nächstbester Preis liegt wenn ich richtig informiert bin bei 299 Euro + Versand.

https://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradt...l0644x32x22z-50mm-kettenleitlinie/227044.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (21. März 2011)

ameise schrieb:


> stimmt das mit 380 Gramm?



Ja, absolut!!! Mit Digitalküchenwaage nachgewogen:

*   385 g* 

Und das Gewicht versteht sich *inklusive der (noch) montierten Katzenaugen* (2 rechteckige gelbe Rückstrahler pro Pedal)!

Übrigens: auch der Grip ist super - und da bin ich verwöhnt - fahre sonst die Holzfeller Flats (die mit den echt üblen Wadenperforier-Pins! ).


----------



## Cube Lova (22. März 2011)

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=247956
Lyrik Rc 2 dh


----------



## bksmooth (22. März 2011)

xc90 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821
> ja ich meinen auch, versand innerhalb von 24  stunden, Perfekt



welches Modell habt ihr bestellt? Spice LE?


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2011)

jupp.passt perfekt


----------



## uphillking (22. März 2011)

...gelöscht...


----------



## Deleted 60472 (23. März 2011)

Für die Rennradfahrer unter uns:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/americanclassic-350-420-weiss.html


----------



## TheJohnny (23. März 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wer wirklich gÃ¼nstige Wellgo MG1 Magnesium sucht:
> 
> ebay
> 
> ...



Habe kein SchnÃ¤ppchen, mÃ¶chte aber diese Fehlinformation nicht so stehen lassen.
NatÃ¼rlich fallen Einfuhrabgaben an.
Unter 150 EUR ist die Einfuhr zollfrei (hier gegeben).
Unter 22 EUR ist die Einfuhr umsatzsteuerfrei (hier NICHT gegeben).
Es gilt "der Gesamtwert je Sendung". (Quelle)
Der Freibetrag von 45 EUR gilt "fÃ¼r Sendungen von Privat an Privat" (hier offensichtlich nicht gegeben).
Es gibt noch eine Kleinbetragsregelung, die besagt, dass "BetrÃ¤ge unter 5 Euro (...) grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht erhoben" werden. Dies greift hier aber nicht, da:
Preis + Versand = 33,95 $ + 9,00 $ = 42,95 $.
Mit dem FÃR EINEN MONAT GÃLTIGEN Umrechnungskurs des Zolls macht das 31,79 EUR.
31,79 EUR * 19% = 6,04 EUR.

Es wÃ¤re also Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu zahlen gewesen. Dass Du keine zahlen musstest, war GlÃ¼ck. Theoretisch mÃ¼sstest Du Deine Sendung zur Selbstverzollung anmelden, denn die Wertgrenzen geben eine zwingende Verzollung vor, nicht ob der Zoll eine Sendung tatsÃ¤chlich verzollt. Macht aber (so gut wie) keiner analog dem Beachten von Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen im StraÃenverkehr.

Dieser Beitrag voll keine Klugschei$$erei sein; aber gerade wenn die Informationen so klar einzusehen sind wie beim Zoll, sollte nichts Falsches verbreitet werden. Und keiner muss sich spÃ¤ter wundern, wenn die Ware doch beim Zoll landet.

P.S.: Ein kleiner Nachtrag noch: Sind die Versandkosten fÃ¼r den Transport innerhalb Dtlds. extra ausgewiesen, mÃ¼ssen dafÃ¼r keine Einfuhrabgaben entrichtet werden. I. d. R. ist das aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## ml-55 (23. März 2011)

danke für die Info!


----------



## fone (23. März 2011)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Der Freibetrag von 45 EUR gilt "fÃ¼r Sendungen von Privat an Privat" (hier offensichtlich nicht gegeben).


offensichtlich nicht offensichtlich. die chinesen schreiben meist auch "gift" drauf. und die zÃ¶llner haben keinen bock, die 40$ pÃ¤ckchen zu bearbeiten.
hab im forum noch nicht gelesen, dass jemand bei den hongkong-pedalen eust hÃ¤tte zahlen mÃ¼ssen.

~35â¬ ist immer noch gÃ¼nstiger als 90â¬ fÃ¼r die identischen pedale von nc-17 und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (23. März 2011)

Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig interpretiert.



fone schrieb:


> offensichtlich nicht offensichtlich. die chinesen schreiben meist auch "gift" drauf. und die zÃ¶llner haben keinen bock, die 40$ pÃ¤ckchen zu bearbeiten.



FÃ¼r *uns* offentsichtlich. Was ein Versender macht (um das Paket unverzollt durch den Zoll zu bringen) oder der Zoll damit anfÃ¤ngt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
AuÃerdem mÃ¼sste man eigentlich - wie ich oben schrieb - dann selbst zum Zollamt zum Verzollen. Das sollte man wenigstens wissen. (Wie man als Autofahrer weiss, dass Verkehrszeichen zu beachten sind. )



fone schrieb:


> hab im forum noch nicht gelesen, dass jemand bei den hongkong-pedalen eust hÃ¤tte zahlen mÃ¼ssen.



Darum ging es auch nicht. Es ging darum, was rein rechtlich gegeben ist. Wie man (selbst) dann verfÃ¤hrt oder (vom Zoll oder Versender) damit verfahren wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



fone schrieb:


> ~35â¬ ist immer noch gÃ¼nstiger als 90â¬ fÃ¼r die identischen pedale von nc-17 und co.



Der Preisunterschied (mit oder ohne Zoll) und die Bewertung desselben war nicht Gegenstand meines Beitrags.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. März 2011)

Macht das bitte per PN aus, oder prügelt euch im Zoll-Thread weiter


----------



## fone (23. März 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Macht das bitte per PN aus, oder prügelt euch im Zoll-Thread weiter


willstn? 

thejonny, sorry, hatte deine erläuterungen nicht genau gelesen, zu viel text


----------



## MissQuax (24. März 2011)

@ TheJohnny

Ich habe "nichts Falsches verbreitet" und "KEIN GLÜCK gehabt", sondern mußte nach Erhalt einer Benachrichtigung durch die Post zum Zollamt (Oberursel) fahren und die Sendung abholen. Habe die Sendung in Gegenwart der Zollbeamtin öffnen müssen, die Ebay- und Paypalausdrucke vorgelegt, dann hat die Zollbeamtin gerechnet und gesagt, daß der zu zahlende Betrag unter der Geringfügigkeitsgrenze liegt!

*Ich habe also NICHTS bezahlt* und durfte meine Pedale so mitnehmen! Wenn sich der Wechselkurs nicht gravierend ändert, dürfte das auch für andere Besteller dieser Pedale so laufen.

Ich glaube kaum, daß Zollbeamte da "machen können, was sie wollen" und je nach Gutdünken Abgaben verlangen oder nicht - also wird das so wohl entsprechend den geltenden Vorschriften okay gewesen sein!

*Sorry @ "Meister Lenin": ich lasse mir ungern unterstellen hier "Müll" zu schreiben - daher die Richtigstellung auch hier und nicht per PN!!!*


----------



## ettan (24. März 2011)

Langsam nervt es mich auch, postet euren Mist doch woanders!

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Faltreifen-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## fone (24. März 2011)

ettan schrieb:


> Langsam nervt es mich auch, postet euren Mist doch woanders!
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Faltreifen-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell-.html



ok
beste pedale: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (24. März 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ok
> beste pedale: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1446_Plattformpedale-PD-MX30-.html


 

guter Preis, aber leider zu schwer die Dinger.

Wer noch so denkt, kann ja mal bei crc gucken, da gibts einige wellgo modelle runtergesetzt wie z.b.:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52876


----------



## garbel (24. März 2011)

*Saint FH-M810 für 105 Euro*, wahrscheinlich die 135x10


----------



## kiprich (25. März 2011)

bei lucky bike gibts am 25. & 26. mÃ¤rz einen 25â¬ gutschein (mbw 50â¬)
online einzulÃ¶sen nach erreichen des mbw mit code: Duisburg

haut mich nicht um, der laden, aber wer doch grad mal was braucht...


----------



## itchyp (25. März 2011)

kiprich schrieb:


> bei lucky bike gibts am 25. & 26. märz einen 25 gutschein (mbw 50)
> online einzulösen nach erreichen des mbw mit code: Duisburg
> 
> haut mich nicht um, der laden, aber wer doch grad mal was braucht...



Bei den Preisen lohnt sich der Gutschein absolut nicht.

Falls doch jemand ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, bitte melden.


----------



## F-N-C (25. März 2011)

Eigentlich alle Sachen die irgendwo zw. 50,99 und 64,99 leigen sind mit dem Gutschein schon ganz nett. Leider ist die Auswahl eher mau.

Was mir als sinnvoll und fair über den Weg gelaufen ist:

Abus Bordo Lite 6050

SKS Rennkompressor

Shimano XT 9-Fach Shadow

Shimano PD-MX 30
(Nochmal 5,- günstiger als im letzten Tip)

Tubus Fly
(Der lohnt wirklich, bei dem Preis.)

Keine Technik, aber die Vaude-Klamotten sind eh schon gut reduziert, mit dem Gutschein, ist der Preis prima.


----------



## towatai (26. März 2011)

hab heute *NC-17 STD II Pro *Plattformpedale bei Stadler hier in Bremen für 29,90 geschossen.

Vielleicht ja auch in anderen Fillialen für den Preis zu haben.
Im Netz hab ich se zumindest nicht billiger finden können.


----------



## Sahnie (26. März 2011)

Wer in Braunschweig wohnt sollte mal zum Karstadt-Einrichtungshaus wandern. Die Leichtbauhörnchen, die von vielen Firmen angeboten werden (ca.60 Gramm), gibt es dort in der Carbonummantelten Version von Xtasy für 5 Euro. In der Aluversion kosten die sonst um die 20 Euro. Die Carbonversion hat eine UPE von 50.


----------



## morph027 (26. März 2011)

Magura Marta (VR/HR) für nen vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## agnes (27. März 2011)

wer kauft denn jetzt noch eine marta^^

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1604&osCsid=2fd65018b5241153497ebd8c9e35b9ba

vor drei tagen bestellt und nun hier.


----------



## Tender77 (27. März 2011)

*GoPro Kamera GoPro HD Helmet HERO Set*





[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002VA56I8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d7_i5?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1951VC4KACB3Q1J12GA2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375153&pf_rd_i=301128"]GoPro Kamera GoPro HD Helmet HERO Set: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobe (27. März 2011)

Aussteller - Fuji MT.SL 05 19" 9,9 kg

XT / SRAM X0 / WCS / Rock Shox SID - 685 Euro statt 1899

Kurbel ist Mist aber sonst viel Rad fürs Geld find ich...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (27. März 2011)

Das Rad ist von 2005


Kind shock stützen:

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/28-Anbauteile/35-Sitzzone/92-Sattelstutze/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html


----------



## bobe (27. März 2011)

Naja ich tippe mal der Rahmen ist von 2005


----------



## klmp77 (27. März 2011)

so wie der rest der ausstattung. aber früher war nicht alles schlecht.

kein post ohne schnäppchen:

http://www.windeln.de/bebivita-milchnahrung.html


----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2011)

DT-Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer, 191 (10% abzug werden erst nach Login angezeigt)
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...hocks/DT+XR+Carbon+Rear+Shock_DT-XR-SHOCK.htm




klmp77 schrieb:


> kein post ohne schnäppchen:
> 
> http://www.windeln.de/bebivita-milchnahrung.html



Babynahrung


----------



## Markusso (27. März 2011)

Klar, macht richtig was her in der Suckelflasche auf der Tour.

Kann jemand die KS billiger finden? 144,95 ist KEIN Schnäppchen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Klar, macht richtig was her in der Suckelflasche auf der Tour.
> 
> Kann jemand die KS billiger finden? 144,95 ist KEIN Schnäppchen...



KS i900R
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23831_i900-R-Sattelstuetze-385mm-mit-Remote-.html
&
gerade bestellt...machen einen guten Eindruck..Plattformpedale für 5:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_60&products_id=735


----------



## HanzOberlander (27. März 2011)

petomei schrieb:


> Verschieden Alpina Helme für 25,00 Öre (inkl. Versand):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821



habe mir 3 verschiedene alpinahelme bestellt und bin echt erstaunt  über die miese verarbeitung, riecht nach 2/3.wahl (ein helm war von der  verarbeitung ok, aber in natura waren sie meiner meinung nach alle sehr hässlich)



casimir1511 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß nich obs hier schon drinsteht.
> Hab mir grad bei Bruegelmann einen Werkzeugkoffer bestellt.
> ...


der koffer ist super 8)


----------



## zotty (28. März 2011)

x9 trigger http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=9952&osCsid=2fd65018b5241153497ebd8c9e35b9ba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (28. März 2011)

Na wenn das kein Zufall ist, die brauche ich noch ! Bestellt


----------



## dkc-live (28. März 2011)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> habe mir 3 verschiedene alpinahelme bestellt und bin echt erstaunt  über die miese verarbeitung, riecht nach 2/3.wahl (ein helm war von der  verarbeitung ok, aber in natura waren sie meiner meinung nach alle sehr hässlich)
> 
> 
> der koffer ist super 8)


 ich habe den alpina le bestellt. die verarbeitung ist super und kein unterschied zu dem ausn intersport.


----------



## Sickculture (28. März 2011)

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-parts/reifen/abverkauf-reifen/index.html

Schwalbe Fat Albert EVO Snake Skin für 20,70 Euro


----------



## judyclt (28. März 2011)

Noch besser: RoRo Evo für 18,90 

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...t-ron-evo-54-559-hs406-triple-nano/index.html

Die Größe wird ausgelost.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Die Größe wird ausgelost.



Steht doch dran: 54-559 -> 2.1


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2011)

Ausgelost? Die Größe steht doch dabei. 54mm=2,1"

Edit: mal wieder einer schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (28. März 2011)

Bremsenset Shimano Saint mit HB/FH-M800 Saint Naben

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7087&osCsid=2173760b65d0569dfd3be5e32702ac19


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2011)

gleiche Koffer, zum gleichen Preis wie bei Brügelmann, doch hier derzeit verfügbar:

http://www.plus.de/RCP-Toolbox-Werkzeugkoffer/Sonstiges-Zubehoer/Fahrraeder/p-1043347000


----------



## chem (28. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> gleiche Koffer, zum gleichen Preis wie bei Brügelmann, doch hier derzeit verfügbar:
> 
> http://www.plus.de/RCP-Toolbox-Werkzeugkoffer/Sonstiges-Zubehoer/Fahrraeder/p-1043347000


bei brügelmann gab es doch noch rabattmöglichkeiten oder? 10 weniger kam der ja damals.


----------



## 12die4 (28. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> gleiche Koffer, zum gleichen Preis wie bei BrÃ¼gelmann, doch hier derzeit verfÃ¼gbar:
> 
> http://www.plus.de/RCP-Toolbox-Werkzeugkoffer/Sonstiges-Zubehoer/Fahrraeder/p-1043347000




Preis ist nicht derselbe, da man bei BrÃ¼gelmann einen 10â¬ Gutschein bekommt, wenn man entweder sich zum Newsletter anmeldet oder eine Bewertung einem x-beliebigen Artikel schreibt. (Oder ist die Aktion bereits wieder ausgelaufen?)

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller.


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2011)

chem schrieb:


> bei brügelmann gab es doch noch rabattmöglichkeiten oder? 10 weniger kam der ja damals.



hilft aber nichts wenn er nicht lieferbar ist, bei Plus gibt es derzeit auch einen Rabattgutschein für 10 Euro (10Start ist der Code), jedoch erst ab 50 Euro EK-Wert.


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

Lyrik 2step mit MiCo. 499 Euro bei Neckermann.

http://www.neckermann.de/Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step Air/5100017_11218,de_DE,pd.html

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirjony (28. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Lyrik 2step mit MiCo. 499 Euro bei Neckermann.
> 
> http://www.neckermann.de/Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step Air/5100017_11218,de_DE,pd.html
> 
> ...



Leider von 2008


----------



## JDEM (28. März 2011)

Kann man direkt an Sport Import weiterleiten


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2011)

Is doch super, dann hat man ne 2011er mit 2008er Außenleben


----------



## pommes5 (29. März 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Bremsenset Shimano Saint mit HB/FH-M800 Saint Naben
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7087&osCsid=2173760b65d0569dfd3be5e32702ac19



gabs schon mal, aber nmochmal der Hinweis, dass das die alte Saint ist, die eher auf SLX Niveau liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (29. März 2011)

Forumula The One Set (203) fÃ¼r 260â¬
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-203-PM-HR-203-IS-BRFO0023-nehmen::35403.html

Ich bild mir zwar ein die mal fÃ¼r 100/stk gesehen zu haben, finden kann ich sie aber gerade nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2011)

War vermutlich hier, für 210:
http://store.formula-brake.com/items/brake-set-the-one-3


----------



## Sarrois (29. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> War vermutlich hier, für 210:
> http://store.formula-brake.com/items/brake-set-the-one-3


 
Jep,

ich hab die hier bestellt mit Versand 226 Euronen,
per Mail hab ich noch hinten auf 180mm getauscht und die passenden Adapter dazu genommen.
Am besten erst bestellen, dann per Mail gewünschte Adapter, bzw. Scheibengröße wählen und dann erst bezahlen
Funzt super


----------



## Snap4x (29. März 2011)

Shimano Saint Bremsen Set fÃ¼r knapp 260â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...-m810-set.html?uin=l1ddktur8po9obqkp0m72m38m1


----------



## rigger (29. März 2011)

Gustav M Set für 189,- bei BC, hätt ich das vorher gewusst.... 
Good-Bye-Gustav---Gustav-M-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-


----------



## Snap4x (29. März 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Gustav M Set für 189,- bei BC, hätt ich das vorher gewusst....
> Good-Bye-Gustav---Gustav-M-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-



Moment!
Ist die VR-Bremse PM? Ist die nicht nur IS?
Bitte um antwort!


----------



## theworldburns (29. März 2011)

dürfte nen sattelhalter auf PM dabei sein. bei der gustl läuft das anders, als bei anderen bremsen. das ist kein adapter, der dazwischengeschraubt wird, sondern integraler bestandteil des bremssattels. schaus dir mal auf bildern richtig an, dann verstehst du es.


----------



## Snap4x (29. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> dürfte nen sattelhalter auf PM dabei sein. bei der gustl läuft das anders, als bei anderen bremsen. das ist kein adapter, der dazwischengeschraubt wird, sondern integraler bestandteil des bremssattels. schaus dir mal auf bildern richtig an, dann verstehst du es.



Ach blöd. Bräuchte für meine Totem einen extra Adapter, weil Totem schon 203 mm ausgelegt ist und der Adapter kostet 99!
Naja genug Off-Topic!


----------



## judyclt (29. März 2011)

Bei Allerlei (so eine 1-Shop Kette) gibts atm Schaumstoff-Griffe 
à la Ritchey WCS für 1 Euro. Wiegen rund 50g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdR (29. März 2011)

Das Porto ist fies hoch, aber manchen Sachen sind extrem günstig. Kann sich rentieren, wenn man mehrere Sachen braucht und das Porto so pro Stück günstiger wird. 

Als Beispiel die WTB LaserLite-Hinterradnabe für knapp 70 Euro statt 200:
http://www.departmentofgoods.com/wtb-laserdisc-lite-rear-hub-32h

Gibt noch viele andere sehr günstige Sachen, stöbern lohnt.
Bin mal gespannt, ob meine Naben auch wirklich kommen.


----------



## damonsta (30. März 2011)

Sieht aus wie eine 0815 AMC Nabe.


----------



## factz666 (30. März 2011)

SRAM x9 2010 Schaltwerke, short cage, 55 Euro (kostenloser Versand)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p4e286a7ca26956ff846faca7e90150be/sS4e63c8351d22f9d7659f73c666910b2c/SRAM-X-9-Schaltwerk-9-fach-Short-Cage-silber-Mod-2010.html

Hats jemand evtl. billiger gesehen?

MfG


----------



## itchyp (30. März 2011)

factz666 schrieb:


> SRAM x9 2010 Schaltwerke, short cage, 55 Euro (kostenloser Versand)
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p4e286a7ca26956ff846faca7e90150be/sS4e63c8351d22f9d7659f73c666910b2c/SRAM-X-9-Schaltwerk-9-fach-Short-Cage-silber-Mod-2010.html
> 
> ...



dank dir, habs bestellt.

P.S.: ist doch auch mit einem 8-fach Trigger fahrbar oder?


----------



## theworldburns (30. März 2011)

ja


----------



## itchyp (30. März 2011)

achso und eine Frage noch: Das Short Cage hat eine Kapazität von 32 Zähnen. ich fahre vorn 36-22 und hinten 28-11, womit meine Kapazität 31 ergibt, also genau 1 Zahn unter dem Maximum. Wird das noch funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (30. März 2011)

am cube würd ichs lassen, am ragley kein problem.


----------



## factz666 (30. März 2011)

am Hardtail sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## itchyp (30. März 2011)

ja soll ans cube...

warum sollte mans da lassen? wird denn der weg länger beim einfedern?


----------



## theworldburns (30. März 2011)

nimm lieber das:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...rk-medium.html?uin=3h55mh9aftddd6088k82ie6hs7
die paar euro sind doch egal, dafür reisst es unter garantie nicht ab.


----------



## itchyp (30. März 2011)

naja es geht mir ja eigentlich nur um die höhere kettenspannung durch das kürzere schaltwerk. Fahre grad ein Medium X.7 was auch gut funktioniert. Aber Short Cage wäre besser, red ich mir ein.

Hmmm, storniere ich jetzt oder probier ichs...


----------



## dreamdeep (30. März 2011)

Durch das einfedern vom Hinterbau, wird das Schaltwerk gespannt, d.h. es braucht eine längeren Käfig als beim Hardtail. Wenn Du die Kette so ablängst, dass bei groß/groß und voll eingefederten Hinterbau das Schaltwerk noch Spiel hat, kann grundsätzlich nichts passieren. Falls das nicht berücksichtigt wird, kann es im schlimmsten Fall das Schaltwerk und Schaltauge beim einfedern abreissen.
Und mit dem Short-Cage wirst Du auf etliche Gänge verzichten müssen, da sonst die Kette durchhängt.
Ich würde es nicht machen und lieber das Mid-Cage verbauen.


----------



## swift daddy (30. März 2011)

http://www.probikeshop.fr/dt-swiss-fourche-xrc-100-race-world-champion-edition-2010/61524.html

DT Swiss xrc 100 race world champion edition für 539  statt 1 181 


----------



## sochris (30. März 2011)

PCR Comp Toolbox fÃ¼r 30â¬ + Versandkosten (gilt mit 10â¬ Gutschein aus Newsletteranmeldung oder Bewertung)


Edit: jemand nen tip fÃ¼r laufrÃ¤der waldweg/cc/street Mit maxle front, normal rear. Bis 300 euronen.


----------



## Markusso (30. März 2011)

Das ist wohl die gleiche, die es auch zum MTB-Abo dazu gibt.


----------



## ragetty (31. März 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> naja es geht mir ja eigentlich nur um die hÃ¶here kettenspannung durch das kÃ¼rzere schaltwerk. Fahre grad ein Medium X.7 was auch gut funktioniert. Aber Short Cage wÃ¤re besser, red ich mir ein.
> 
> Hmmm, storniere ich jetzt oder probier ichs...



X.0 und X.9 schaltwerke kann man zerlegen und die feder in eine andere stellung reinbringen, die mehr spannung schafft (zumindest ca. 2008 war's so) ... vielleicht immer noch und bei den anderen modellen auch!?!

ein sattel schnÃ¤ppchen:

Brave X-treme Saddle, Tuff Skin, Silver â¬4,90

ragetty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (31. März 2011)

TITUS GIVEAWAY OFFER!!!

Titus FTM Carbon & X Carbon inkl. Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer je £799:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/produc..._2011_Block_Version3_31_2011&utm_medium=email


----------



## 4mate (31. März 2011)

och nöö, Karbon: Wäre es ein Alu-Rahmen - sofort gekauft!


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. März 2011)

Sehe ich auch so...ein Alu FTM wäre auch fein gewesen für den Preis...vielleicht finden Sie ja noch welche ;-)

Schnäppchen:
Giro Hex 2011 £49.99 ebenfalls bei On One im Shop in diversen Farben, aber nur Größe M.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. April 2011)

Kmc SL 9-Fach Kette für 29,90
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/KMC/...5-1-Kmc-SL-9s-Kette-silber-chromiert-OEM.html


----------



## Mike71 (1. April 2011)

Endlich mal wieder im Angebot...
Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze mit Remote Matchmaker Modell 2011 für 209*
*

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## uphillking (1. April 2011)

Tomac MTB Automatic 120 Special Edition

1999.- statt 3399.-

Alle Größen

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## leon87 (1. April 2011)

Ein eher spezielles Schnäppchen für Leichtbaufreunde:

*Look Quartz Carbon Ti* (aktuelle Version!)
bei ebay für 159 im Sofort-Kauf oder Preisvorschlag. Kostenloser Versand.
Mein Preisvorschlag von 141 wurde angenommen.

Ansonsten bekommt man die Teile einfach nicht unter 180
Es scheint aber nur noch ein Paar vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## 12die4 (1. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> TITUS GIVEAWAY OFFER!!!
> 
> Titus FTM Carbon & X Carbon inkl. Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer je £799:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/produc..._2011_Block_Version3_31_2011&utm_medium=email



Cooles Angebot. Den X Rahmen find ich leider recht häßlich, aber den FTM würde ich fast kaufen, wenn ich eine passende Federgabel hätte.


----------



## krysheri (2. April 2011)

Avid Elixir CR Carbon VR+HR 185er PM/IS schwarz/rot fÃ¼r 210â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (2. April 2011)

http://bikepalast.com/

Versandkostenfrei übers WE. Falls jemand was braucht....


----------



## Robby810 (3. April 2011)

Moin Moin. Nach Jahren des Schmarotzens und Trittbrettfahrens, hier mein erster Beitrag. Ist , glaube ich, ein ganz angenehmer Preis.  http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-203-PM-HR-203-IS-BRFO0023-nehmen::35403.html


----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Direkt bei formula im Shop fÃ¼r 210â¬ erhÃ¤ltlich, Link gibt es weiter vorne im thread.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. April 2011)

Aber ausverkauft!


----------



## laleso (3. April 2011)

Nobby Nic Faltreifen fÃ¼r 17,50 â¬ hier:


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2011)

ist doch nur die performance mischung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2011)

gibts es irgendwo 2.5er Freeridereifen aller maxis Ardent oder Minion
die schmalen sind alle lagernd aber 2.5er 2 Wochen+ Lieferzeit
Schwalbe Fat Albert ist ja auch nirgens zu bekommen


----------



## itchyp (3. April 2011)

Wicked will? Ich hab noch 2 fast neue liegen. Gibts aber auch bei bmo sehr günstig


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2011)

nein danke, der ist den Maxxis ja um 3oog schwerer


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> gibts es irgendwo 2.5er Freeridereifen aller maxis Ardent oder Minion
> die schmalen sind alle lagernd aber 2.5er 2 Wochen+ Lieferzeit
> Schwalbe Fat Albert ist ja auch nirgens zu bekommen



Wie wärs damit: WTB Dissent Race Tyre 2009 2,5er Falt...sind nur etwas schwer aber kosten nurn`10er :
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52706


----------



## hubi99002 (3. April 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit: WTB Dissent Race Tyre 2009 2,5er Falt...sind nur etwas schwer aber kosten nurn`10er :
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52706


Alter Schwede, das wiegen bei mir beide Reifen MIT Schläuchen dazu


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. April 2011)

hubi99002 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das wiegen bei mir beide Reifen MIT Schläuchen dazu



Dann lässte die Schläuche einfach weg. 

Easton Vorbau EA-30 für kleines Geld:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_31&products_id=550


----------



## hubi99002 (4. April 2011)

Für alle österreichischen Kollegen, der Lidl hat ab Do. einen Montageständer um 25 Ocken im Angebot.
http://www.lidl.at/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_at/hs.xsl/index_21660.htm
Weiss net ob das auch in D gilt oder ob die einen Lidl haben.
LG


----------



## 4mate (4. April 2011)

*LIDL Deutschland - lidl.de*



CRIVIT-Touren-Rucksack


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. April 2011)

Hm.. Ich finde weder auf der deutschen noch auf der österreichischen Lidl Seite einen Montageständer. Hat jemand einen direkten Link? Bzw. kann etwas zu dem Teil sagen?


----------



## Eike. (4. April 2011)

Der Link ist schon direkt aber die Seite fängt einen ab und fragt nach der Postleitzahl. Einfach eine vierstellige Nummer eingeben. Ggf. muss man den Scriptblocker ausschalten. Und dann nochmal den Link anklicken (cookies müssen aktiviert sein). Komischerweise taucht der Montageständer bei den anderen Angeboten tatsächlich nicht auf.
So schaut das Ding aus:





Tatsächlich mal einer mit richtiger Klemmung nicht so ein komischen Aufsetzding mit dem man bei den meisten Mountainbikes nichts anfangen kann. Wenns den in Deutschland mal zu dem Preis gibt und ich bis dahin keinen neuen hab probier ichs vielleicht mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubi99002 (4. April 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hm.. Ich finde weder auf der deutschen noch auf der österreichischen Lidl Seite einen Montageständer. Hat jemand einen direkten Link? Bzw. kann etwas zu dem Teil sagen?


Auf der .de-Seite finde ich leider auch keinen, scheint dess wir in Ö da den Vorzug haben 
LG


----------



## hubi99002 (4. April 2011)

Das gäbe es auch noch beim Lidl, um nur 14,99


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

Der Ständer kommt wieder im August.

Gab auch mal einen Thread dazu, wo die Vor- und Nachteile behandelt wurden.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. April 2011)

Gracie...


----------



## Dreh (4. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Ständer kommt wieder im August.
> 
> Gab auch mal einen Thread dazu, wo die Vor- und Nachteile behandelt wurden.



schließt du das aus der Historie, oder wie?
-immerhin haben wir 2011..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2011)

Nicolai-Helius-FR-Komplettbike-Gr-L-blau-Mod-2009-TESTBIKE.html 2399,-


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> schließt du das aus der Historie, oder wie?



Variiert zwar mal um die eine oder andere Woche, aber, ja, die Discounter bringen die Aktionen fast immer zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## twisthead (5. April 2011)

Kind Shock i900 für 109,95 EUR:

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/kind-shock/28-Anbauteile/35-Sitzzone/92-Sattelstutze/2136-KS-Stutze-i-900-30.9-x-385mm.html

meine Bestellung war sogar Versandkostenfrei...warum auch immer


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2011)

guck mal rechts ... 
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twisthead (5. April 2011)

wahnsinn...

das ist das Problem, wenn man lediglich die Versandkostenseite sich anschaut  (klick)


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2011)

da habe ich auch zuerst geguckt ...


----------



## langer.andi (5. April 2011)

Rotwild RED one Rahmen mit Dämpfer für 799 Euro

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007562&sidDEMOSHOP=rgpm41mpng5t2u5k02in5fv3a5

Für kleinen Aufpreis inkl. Gabel


----------



## ridingGiants (5. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Ständer kommt wieder im August.
> 
> Gab auch mal einen Thread dazu, wo die Vor- und Nachteile behandelt wurden.



In DE? Das wäre ja super!


----------



## Montanez (6. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung obs schon hier drin war: Rock Shox Reverb Modell 2011 für 209 --> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## gomerline (6. April 2011)

War schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (6. April 2011)

War schon, und ist auch nur die Version für den blöden Matchmaker X-Hebel.


----------



## judyclt (6. April 2011)

Zumindest kein schlechter Preis:
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## scarab (6. April 2011)

Crank Brothers Candy X 2009 günstiger als cleats alleine 

btw: WTB Reifen gibt´s derzeit auch günstig bei CRC und alles ohne Versandkosten nach Deutschland


----------



## xc90 (6. April 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Crank Brothers Candy X 2009 günstiger als cleats alleine
> 
> kann ich die eigentlich Auch mit Spd bzw. Spd-Sl schuhen Fahren ?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. April 2011)

Jo sind nur andere cleats.


----------



## blututh (7. April 2011)

cube jersey midnight 24,95â¬ (10â¬ gutschein einfach produkt bewerten)
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...-midnightwhite-shortsleeve-jersey/226977.html

cube jersey teamline 34,99â¬ (10â¬ gutschein einfach produkt bewerten)
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/cube-teamline-jersey-basic-men-ss/222201.html

hab grad midnight bestellt.


----------



## Kayya (7. April 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradcomputer/sigma-bc-2209-targa/239498.html

Sigma BC 2209 Targa fÃ¼r 59,96 (mit 10euro Gutschein)
+3,99 Versand

Hab ich mir grade geshopt. Ich habe das Ding im Netz nicht billiger gefunden.


Edit: Egal welchen Artikel bewerten und 10â¬ Gutschein sichern. Am besten nimmt man ein Artikel mit dem man Erfahrung hat (z.B. Reifen, Schlauch etc)


----------



## 6erRudl (7. April 2011)

Kayya schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradcomputer/sigma-bc-2209-targa/239498.html
> 
> Sigma BC 2209 Targa für 59,96 (mit 10euro Gutschein)
> +3,99 Versand
> ...


 
Wie erhält man den Gutschein? Den Computer bewerten, ohne ihn zu haben macht ja nicht viel Sinn?


----------



## bobe (7. April 2011)

Tja ziemlich sinnfrei das ganze... deswegen gibts es ja auch en masse so super hilfreiche Ein-Wort-Bewertungen. Wenn ein Händler sowas schon anbietet sollten man das ganze auch ernst nehmen. Denke nicht das die das ansonsten noch lange so machen, wahrscheinlich hat fast jeder irgend ein Teil an seinem Rad das es im Laden gibt zudem man eine vernünftige Bewertung schreiben könnte und sei es nur ein Shimano Schaltwerk.


----------



## ml-55 (7. April 2011)

bewerte halt was anderes?!?! IRgendwas von dem Zeug was es da gibt wirst Du doch wohl kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (7. April 2011)

TOPKNÜLLER

heute besonders günstig!

Leute, da lohnt der Großeinkauf!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

statt 7,99 nur 8,99!


----------



## 6erRudl (7. April 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> bewerte halt was anderes?!?! IRgendwas von dem Zeug was es da gibt wirst Du doch wohl kennen


 
schon erledigt - leider kein Versand nach Österreich  kasperlbude.....


----------



## Spacer999 (7. April 2011)

ja, funktioniert aber trotzdem


----------



## Sarrois (7. April 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> TOPKNÜLLER
> 
> heute besonders günstig!
> 
> ...


 
Iss das geil

Sollte aber 12,99 heißen so weit ich weiß?


----------



## Sarrois (7. April 2011)

6erRudl schrieb:


> schon erledigt - leider kein Versand nach Österreich  kasperlbude.....


 
Bezahl halt irgendwo anders den vollen Preis

Von dem Geld das Ihr den deutschen Touristen abknöpft


----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2011)

6erRudl schrieb:


> kasperlbude.....



internetstores halt ...


----------



## No-F3aR (8. April 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> TOPKNÜLLER
> 
> heute besonders günstig!
> 
> ...




Ja so hau ich demnächst auch die Preise nach oben...

Jetzt anstatt 99 cent nur noch 98 uronen...


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2011)

Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 209â¬... Angebot? 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...vel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel-MatchMaker.html


----------



## erkan1984 (9. April 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Reverb Sattelstütze für 209... Angebot?
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...vel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel-MatchMaker.html



aber mit matchmaker-X klemmung und nicht mit normaler schelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (9. April 2011)

Hibike schmeisst grade einiges an altem Krempel raus.

Wirklich viel Interessantes ist, finde ich, nicht dabei. Wer aber noch Ersatzteile für alte Gabeln, Dämpfer, Schaltung, etc. sucht, könnte fündig werden.

Ansosnten bin ich über folgendes Zeug gestolpert, wo mir die Preise als "Schnäppchen" vorkamen:

- Atomlab GI Pedale (Sealed Bearings) - 39,99
(Sind die mit Nadellager, nicht die sonst günstigeren mit Konus-Kugellager)

- Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2er-Set 26x2.40" - 39,99
(Einzeln sonst um 25,- / den 2,2" findet man bei ebay für um die 18,-)

- SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk 9-fach Short Cage - 54,99
(Das mit langem Käfig kostet woanders das gleiche, das mit kurzem Käfig ist recht schwer zu  bekommen und sonst teurer.)

- Truvativ Team 3D Vorbau 90mm 31,8mm, schwarz glänzend, 5° - 14,99
(Nix dolles, aber ein anständiger Vorbau für 15,- da kann man nicht moppern.)

- Truvativ XR Vorbau 110mm/5° oder 105mm/12°, 25.4mm Klemmung, schwarz - 12,99
(Nix dolles, aber ein anständiger Vorbau für 13,- da kann man nicht moppern.)


----------



## langer.andi (9. April 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aber mit matchmaker-X klemmung und nicht mit normaler schelle....



Das spielt keine Rolle.
Die Matchmaker Aufnahme kann man von der Schelle abschrauben, funktioniert völlig Problemlos.


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2011)

Oder auch gut:







Wenn man aber draufklickt sieht man das von 299â¬ runtergesetzt worden ist


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2011)

Einmal ist ja lustig aber wenn du noch mehr solcher Fundstücke präsentieren willst, da gab es mal einen eigenen Thread für.


----------



## Sirjony (9. April 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/Rock-Shox-Totem-RC2DH-Coil::277.html

Rock Shox Totem Coil Mission Control DH mit 1.5 Steuerrohr von 2011 fÃ¼r 600â¬


----------



## eljugador (9. April 2011)

Sirjony schrieb:


> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/Rock-Shox-Totem-RC2DH-Coil::277.html
> 
> Rock Shox Totem Coil Mission Control DH mit 1.5 Steuerrohr von 2011 für 600



 In verbindung mit nem Rahmenkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> In verbindung mit nem Rahmenkauf



Wo steht das?


----------



## mi2 (10. April 2011)

Sram XX 185mm je Seite 199,-

bei bike-discount für 250 und bei goolge nur 229 gefunden. sollte also nen guter preiß sein 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...006197&sidDEMOSHOP=cq2sce3c8u72it5hibn32r1fj1


----------



## Sirjony (10. April 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> In verbindung mit nem Rahmenkauf


Nein, das ist kein OEM Produkt, sonst hätten sie es so markiert. Dieses "nur mit dem Rahmen zusammen kaufen" gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr auf Alutech und deshalb kannst du es einfach so kaufen.


----------



## ollum104 (10. April 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65002

Kona Operator FR 2011 fÃ¼r 1900 â¬...
Wobei UVP in D glaub ich eher 2399 â¬ ist...


----------



## andrerobert (10. April 2011)

Grad beim stÃ¶bern:

http://www.bitou.eu/alpen-bike-gipfel

3 Tage Bergbahnticket mit Ãbernachtung, TestrÃ¤der, gefÃ¼hrte Touren usw fÃ¼r 169â¬, find ich nich schlecht... 

und da ich aus Freiburg bin:

http://www.bitou.eu/bikepark

59â¬ fÃ¼r Fahrt in den Bikepark, mit Ticket und *Freibier* !!!


----------



## bobons (11. April 2011)

Kann man den Thread hier nicht mal festpinnen?

Günstige 2-fach Kurbel: Shimano FC-M665 22/36 inkl. BG

Zusammen mit dem 10 Euro-Gutschein für eine Bewertung und noch ein paar Verschleissteilen im Einkaufskorb (Versandkostenfrei ab 100 Euro) ist das m.E. ein Schnäppchen.

Bei Actionsports kostet sie 89,90 inkl. Versand.


----------



## greb (12. April 2011)

Bei Bikestore gibts derzeit echt ein TOP Angebot:

Rock Shox "Lyrik RC 2-Step Air"26" 2011 schwarz, Tapered

Mehr Teile in der Abverkaufsliste 

Achtung: es sind 2 seiten, den link unten "Weiter zu Teil 2:"  nicht vergessen!


----------



## markus182 (12. April 2011)

Ich "missbrauche" den Thread auch mal kurz und hoffe, dass ich mir helfen kÃ¶nnt. Ich brauche ne neue Reba und die gÃ¼nstigste, die ich finden konnte, lag bei 300â¬ - hat die jemand gÃ¼nstiger gesehen?
Danke


----------



## Taxoffice! (12. April 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Ich "missbrauche" den Thread auch mal kurz und hoffe, dass ich mir helfen könnt. Ich brauche ne neue Reba und die günstigste, die ich finden konnte, lag bei 300 - hat die jemand günstiger gesehen?
> Danke



http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9453&osCsid=831b448be3a24959aa649a98ea6107bc


----------



## Heili (12. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG1-MG-1-...&ps=63&clkid=8407713661285593756#ht_500wt_922
Sollte hier durchgehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (12. April 2011)

Auch für die Suche gibt es einen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&highlight=suche+ein+schn%E4ppchen

Bei ebay geht die Reba für 200-250 über den Tisch, dabei scheint es egal zu sein ob neu oder gebraucht.



Heili schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG1-MG-1-...&ps=63&clkid=8407713661285593756#ht_500wt_922
> Sollte hier durchgehn.



Danke!


----------



## Sahnie (13. April 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Ich "missbrauche" den Thread auch mal kurz und hoffe, dass ich mir helfen könnt. Ich brauche ne neue Reba und die günstigste, die ich finden konnte, lag bei 300 - hat die jemand günstiger gesehen?
> Danke



nosaint.de (bornmann) hat die Sid Race für 285 Euro im Angebot. Wenn es dir nur um eine gute Gabel für CC geht, ist das die bessere Wahl.


----------



## markus182 (13. April 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> nosaint.de (bornmann) hat die Sid Race für 285 Euro im Angebot. Wenn es dir nur um eine gute Gabel für CC geht, ist das die bessere Wahl.



Das ist echt nen guter Preis
Hab aber leider max 220


----------



## .Sunday. (13. April 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eder-fuer-9-fachsuper-schmal-mpin/227567.html 

bei BrÃ¼gelmann die HG93 Kette 14,95â¬
                              Versand 5,99â¬
                                        -10,00â¬ gutschein
                                         -2,00â¬ Vorkassebonus 
                       -------------------------------------------
macht:                                 8,94â¬ _mit_ Versandkosten 


habs schon bestellt 


LG
SEbi


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2011)

Man muss jetzt aber auch nicht jedes Teil aus dem Brüggelmann-Shop einzeln auflisten.


----------



## .Sunday. (13. April 2011)

aber die xt kette ansich ist ja schon recht günstig, vor nem monat war das zum selben preis ohne versand bei H&S drin.
und das ist mit versand und nich mal halb so teuer.

ich hab ja eigentlich nur 1 teil aus dem brügelmann shop aufgelistet .... 

LG
SEbi


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2011)

Lass ihn labern, war ein toller Tip und ich leg mir gleich eine zur Seite. Habe letztens, in der Not, beim Dealer vor Ort 30 für ne 53er hingelegt. So ein Assi! (Der Händler!)


----------



## MissQuax (13. April 2011)

@ .Sunday.

Wie Metrum schon geschrieben hat: ignorier so blöde Kommentare einfach!

War auch froh für den Tipp, habe gleich bestellt - damit ich nicht auch (bin Vielfahrerin) mal in die Verlegenheit komme eine Ersatzkette zum "Wucherpreis" kaufen zu müssen!

Also danke!


----------



## Dddakk (13. April 2011)

@sunday

toller Tipp! 
Endlich auch die Must-Have-Kinderhelme günstig gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (14. April 2011)

.Sunday. schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eder-fuer-9-fachsuper-schmal-mpin/227567.html
> 
> bei BrÃ¼gelmann die HG93 Kette 14,95â¬
> Versand 5,99â¬
> ...



Sicher sehr gÃ¼nstig und natÃ¼rlich lÃ¤Ãt der Laden sowas zu, aber ich *persÃ¶nlich* finde durch sowas nutzt man die angebotenen MÃ¶glichkeiten Ã¼ber GebÃ¼hr aus. Ich wÃ¼rde erwarten, dass BrÃ¼gelman seine Konditionen bald Ã¤ndert, wenn viele solche Bestellungen eingehen...


----------



## Ich bins! (14. April 2011)

Komischer Laden,
manche Teile sind sehr preiswert ( z.B. shimano Kurbeln),
Reifen und Bremsbeläge hingegen extrem teuer.


----------



## pommes5 (14. April 2011)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Komischer Laden,
> manche Teile sind sehr preiswert ( z.B. shimano Kurbeln),
> Reifen und Bremsbeläge hingegen extrem teuer.



brügelmann ist eben der gleiche anbieter wie fahrrad.de und bikeunit. die haben schon immer so seltsame preise.


----------



## Stan_Ef (14. April 2011)

Mal was fürs Auto:

Auf http://www4.kfzteile24-shop.de/index.php?NAV=sartikel&sNummer=825&sID=1&sFeld=Ebene_2  gibts derzeit ein Pflegeset für umsonst.

Man muss nur die Versandkosten tragen.

Einfach in den Warenkorb legen und bei Gutscheincode *AB1411GRATIS *eintragen. Die Seitenzahl ist 70.

Der darin enthaltene Felgenreiniger ist aktuell einer der besten am Markt...


----------



## No-F3aR (14. April 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Das ist echt nen guter Preis
> Hab aber leider max 220




Muss es denn eine Reba sein?

Ich habe auch schon Manitous für 200 den Besitzer wechseln sehen und sogar Fox - Gabel gebraucht ab 210 (ebay) ´. Da brauch man Geduld und Zeit.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mal was fürs Auto:
> 
> Auf http://www4.kfzteile24-shop.de/index.php?NAV=sartikel&sNummer=825&sID=1&sFeld=Ebene_2  gibts derzeit ein Pflegeset für umsonst.
> 
> ...



danke Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (14. April 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Muss es denn eine Reba sein?
> 
> Ich habe auch schon Manitous für 200 den Besitzer wechseln sehen und sogar Fox - Gabel gebraucht ab 210 (ebay) ´. Da brauch man Geduld und Zeit.



Gegen ne Fox hätte ich natürkich nichts
Allerdings eilt es ein wenig, da es meine jetzige nicht mehr lange tut.
Und mit gebrauchten habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Hubschraubär (14. April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir eine neue Schublade mehr ...


----------



## markus182 (14. April 2011)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir eine neue Schublade mehr ...



Den versteh ich jetzt nicht^^


----------



## JDEM (14. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mal was fürs Auto:
> 
> Auf http://www4.kfzteile24-shop.de/index.php?NAV=sartikel&sNummer=825&sID=1&sFeld=Ebene_2  gibts derzeit ein Pflegeset für umsonst.
> 
> ...



Da ich keine AB lese, wieviele Mitarbeiter hat denn KFZteile?
Danke


----------



## Ghost-FAN (14. April 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## sir_anderson (14. April 2011)

250


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2011)

habs auch mal bestellt.


----------



## Spacer999 (14. April 2011)

Wo gebtn ihr da den Gutscheincode ein? Bin ich deppert? Ich find nüx


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2011)

Ich auch, war mal ein guter Tip!


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Wo gebtn ihr da den Gutscheincode ein? Bin ich deppert? Ich find nüx



am ende. bei schritt 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (14. April 2011)

Pneu Kenda John Tomac SmallBlockEight faltbar in 2.1 bzw. 2.35 fÃ¼r â¬13,89 incl. Versand bei Vorkasse  mit dem Gutschein 10â¬ fÃ¼r ne Bewertung 




Spacer999 schrieb:


> Wo gebtn ihr da den Gutscheincode ein? Bin ich deppert? Ich find nÃ¼x


Nach der Anschriftangabe ;-) siehe Anhang...


----------



## nosaint77 (14. April 2011)

bruegelmann.de und bikeunit.de gehÃ¶ren beide zur internetstores ag und vergÃ¼ten eine bewertung mit 10â¬ pro bestellung. fahrrad.de gehÃ¶rt auch dazu, bietet aber anstelle eines gutscheines teilnahme an einem gewinnspiel. 

da diese aktion bereits hinlÃ¤nglich bekannt ist, bitte zwecks Ã¼bersichtlichkeit keine weiteren einzelprodukte von diesen webseites hier posten... danke.


----------



## Dreh (14. April 2011)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> bruegelmann.de und bikeunit.de gehÃ¶ren beide zur internetstores ag und vergÃ¼ten eine bewertung mit 10â¬ pro bestellung. fahrrad.de gehÃ¶rt auch dazu, bietet aber anstelle eines gutscheines teilnahme an einem gewinnspiel.
> 
> da diese aktion bereits hinlÃ¤nglich bekannt ist, bitte zwecks Ã¼bersichtlichkeit keine weiteren einzelprodukte von diesen webseites hier posten... danke.



wieso keine einzelprodukte? wenn unter denen ein gutes angebot wie die hg93-kette oben ist (an der stelle auch von mir danke dafÃ¼r),
passt das auch hier rein, die 10â¬ sind doch dann nur noch mal ein (bekannter) zusatzbonus/rabatt..


----------



## Guerill0 (14. April 2011)

Formula RX 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...007303&sidDEMOSHOP=cgl8v8ok1srnjsf0d4g4rd32u0


----------



## DeathProof (15. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es hier ein passt, aber da ich zur Zeit diese Eggbeater suche fand ich das es ein gutes Angebot ist:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crank-Brothers-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588d96cb43

mit Versand nach Dtl. ist man bei ca. 200$ = um 130 â¬ - mMn ein gutes Angebot (die kosten hier immer so um 220 - 250â¬)

Bei einer Sammelbestellung wÃ¤re wohl auch noch Rabatt drin (weil auf Nachfrage beim VerkÃ¤ufer kann er beim Einzelpreis nicht weiter runter), bei Interesse kann man sich bei mir melden ;-).


----------



## Burt! (15. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es hier ein passt, aber da ich zur Zeit diese Eggbeater suche fand ich das es ein gutes Angebot ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Crank-Brothers-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588d96cb43
> 
> ...



Hi,

bei Deiner "Berechnung" solltest Du die Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer und die Zollgebühren nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## bird (15. April 2011)

Ebay sagt mir 117,- + 20,- Versand; + 19% = 163,-
Trotzdem verdammt billig. 
Eine Sammelbestellung würde ich nicht machen, da man dann über 150,- kommen würde.


----------



## ale2812 (15. April 2011)

Avid Bremsscheibe G3 CleanSweep ab 13,90  (mit Bewertungsgutschein)


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Rock Shox Domain 302 U-Turn 1.5 für 209

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Rock...-Domain-302-1.5-U-Turn-115-160mm-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (15. April 2011)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Avid Bremsscheibe G3 CleanSweep ab 13,90  (mit Bewertungsgutschein)


 Die sind nicht einmal 5 Wert eine Abfahrt und die sind verzogen.


----------



## weihnachtsmanns (15. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Mal was fürs Auto:
> 
> Auf http://www4.kfzteile24-shop.de/index.php?NAV=sartikel&sNummer=825&sID=1&sFeld=Ebene_2  gibts derzeit ein Pflegeset für umsonst.
> 
> ...





Hi kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


Wieviel Lagerfläche haben die ????


Steht wohl auch auf Seite 70!?!


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2011)

> Die Firma kfzteile24 ist ein 2001 gegründetes mittelständisches Unternehmen und hat sich auf den Vertrieb von Kfz - Ersatzteile und Zubehör für PKW und Transporter spezialisiert.
> 
> Durch gezielte Produktauswahl in Verbindung mit einer Top-Qualität und einem unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben wir in den vergangenen Jahren ein Umsatzwachstum von jährlich 50-100% erreicht.
> 
> ...



vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## ale2812 (15. April 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Die sind nicht einmal 5â¬ Wert eine Abfahrt und die sind verzogen.



deswegen musste ich ja auch schon wieder welche kaufen 

Schwalbe Schlauch Nr.13  mit Gutschein zahlt man nur die 3,99 Versand


----------



## Deleted 136825 (15. April 2011)

weihnachtsmanns schrieb:


> Hi kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
> 
> 
> Wieviel Lagerfläche haben die ????
> ...



Lagerfläche in qm:  20000


----------



## weihnachtsmanns (15. April 2011)

julio0583 schrieb:


> Lagerfläche in qm:  20000




danke dir.

für 6 nehmen wir das doch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strangeandnice (16. April 2011)

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Fox/28-Anbauteile/1701-Fox-float-rp23-09-200EL/50mmHub.html

Schnapp! Wenns ein 200er wäre, hätt ich gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## markus182 (16. April 2011)

Fox 32 Float 140 RL für 288:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298


----------



## Guerill0 (16. April 2011)

Der Satz 2011er Deore Bremsen fÃ¼r < 80â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=1153


----------



## Deleted 7157 (16. April 2011)

ohne Bremsscheibe und Adapter> nicht wirklich ein Schnapper


----------



## Dreh (16. April 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie alt die Oma vom H&S-Lehrling ist?
-ne, im Ernst, warum zum Geier interessiert ihr euch so für Mitarbeiterzahlen und Lager-m² von nem KFZ-Handel?


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich muß man die Fragen beantworten, um an dieses unglaubliche Schnäppchen von 3 Flaschen Felgenreiniger zu kommen


----------



## Hubschraubär (16. April 2011)

Eine Flasche Felgenreiniger und das einzig brauchbare in dem Set. Der Rest sind sowieso nur Centartikel.
Aber im HartzIV Forum ist die Begeisterung für solche Angebote sicherlich ähnlich, also nicht wundern.


----------



## dkc-live (16. April 2011)

ich brauch auch die polierpaste, weil ich stellenweise neu lackieren musste nach dem entrosten. drum passt es super.


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2011)

Ihr könnt ja noch nen Ningelthread aufmachen, da könnt ihr euch dann ausheulen über alles was euch nicht passt. Wenn ihr es nicht braucht, dann lest einfach drüber und machts zu - o.k.?


----------



## Hubschraubär (16. April 2011)

du meinst so als Kontrast zu deinem _ "ich find alles toll" _Thread den du aufmachst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. April 2011)

Keine Freunde, keine Frau, DSDS vorbei - schreibste halt bissel Sülze.


----------



## Hubschraubär (16. April 2011)

Ich hatte insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht 3 Flaschen Bremsenreiniger gibt wie zuvor angedeutet.

Aber war klar dass so ein falsch belichtetes Würstchen sich immer wieder inszenieren und seinen Senf abgeben muss 

Drei sinnfreie Postulate ohne Themenbezug von dir bereits auf den letzten Seiten in diesem Thread... wird echt Zeit dass du wieder einen Termin bei deinem Therapeuten bekommst!


----------



## ollum104 (17. April 2011)

Oh Kinders...
go home Kindergarten...

Leider nur noch in S da

http://jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-79-2009.html

Big air 7.9 für 1365


----------



## markus182 (17. April 2011)

Reba Team für 288:

http://www.kurbelix.com/product_info.php?refID=froogle&info=p48467_ROCKSHOX-Federgabel---Reba-Team---26-Zoll.html


----------



## Nihilo (18. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob das schon war. Aber 

Continental Unitube MTB 26 Schlauch:
- mit Autoventil für 2,99 
- mit Presta für 3,49 :
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=1049

Beste Grüße!


----------



## cux5 (18. April 2011)

Lezyne Carbon-9 High End  uvp 89,- für 40,- minus 10,- gutschein  
30,- versankostenfrei
http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit-hobby/sport-outdoor/radsport/ausruestung-radsport/lezyne-carbon-9-high-end-multitool-neu_6937839/highlights.html

10,- gutschein   MP13SPECIAL


----------



## pixelquantec (18. April 2011)

Nihilo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das schon war. Aber
> 
> Continental Unitube MTB 26 Schlauch:
> - mit Autoventil für 2,99 
> ...


 

Gibt es HIER schon immer für 2,95


----------



## itchyp (18. April 2011)

cux5 schrieb:


> Lezyne Carbon-9 High End  uvp 89,- für 40,- minus 10,- gutschein
> 30,- versankostenfrei
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit-hobby/sport-outdoor/radsport/ausruestung-radsport/lezyne-carbon-9-high-end-multitool-neu_6937839/highlights.html
> 
> 10,- gutschein   MP13SPECIAL



ich habs grad bestellt aber meinste das ist kein Preisfehler? Muss man für MeinPaket Packstationskunde sein?


----------



## cux5 (19. April 2011)

denke auch das ist ein preisfehler steht auch noch für 89 drinn
ich habe aber eine versandbestätigung bekommen ,mal sehen was kommt
und ja ich musste mich bei einer früheren bestellung auch für die packstation anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. April 2011)

cux5 schrieb:


> Lezyne Carbon-9 High End  uvp 89,- für 40,- minus 10,- gutschein
> 30,- versankostenfrei
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit-hobby/sport-outdoor/radsport/ausruestung-radsport/lezyne-carbon-9-high-end-multitool-neu_6937839/highlights.html
> 
> 10,- gutschein   MP13SPECIAL



krasse seite... 

leider ausverkauft.


----------



## itchyp (20. April 2011)

kurze Frage: Kumpel braucht ne Gabel, mÃ¶glichst billig, Gewicht *******gal, Cantisockel (fÃ¼r V Brakes) sollten dran sein und Schnellspanneraufnahme. Wenns geht unter 100 â¬ und stabil (er wiegt 0,1t) Wer kennt was?

Rockshox Tora?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. April 2011)

Rock Shox Dart2 geht auch


----------



## itchyp (20. April 2011)

ja stimmt, am besten gleich die hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4236/rock-shox-dart-2-schwarz.html?uin=rrbf0kgo8sig15pjbq1eaasen6

wasn der unterschied zwischen 1 2 und 3?


----------



## bobons (20. April 2011)

Der Unterschied ist "Mach einen neuen Thread auf".


----------



## Kurtchen (20. April 2011)

Recht günstig der Handschuh: 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Handschuhe/Handschuhe-Herren/FOX-Incline-glove-2010-graphite::27168.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ja stimmt, am besten gleich die hier?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4236/rock-shox-dart-2-schwarz.html?uin=rrbf0kgo8sig15pjbq1eaasen6
> 
> wasn der unterschied zwischen 1 2 und 3?



meine gute hatte die 2 und die hatte ne zugstufenverstellung

VG


----------



## ml-55 (21. April 2011)

> unter 100 â¬ und stabil (er wiegt 0,1t)


bei Stahlfedern muss die dann aber wahrscheinlich noch ausgetauscht werden - guck mal ob es schon eine gibt die die richtige Federsteifigkeit mitbringt.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

die härteste sollte gut passen!


----------



## dereulenspiegel (21. April 2011)

Eine XLC SP-T04 (mit Remote) VariostÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 104,99â¬. Bisher der gÃ¼nstigste Preis den ich dafÃ¼r gefunden habe und der Shop scheint auch seriÃ¶s zu sein:
http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04-.html


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2011)

Das Ding ist mit 28mm Standrohren sicher nicht unbedingt der Hit für nen 100kg Fahrer, abgesehen davon das die Dämpfung schrottig und die Gabel nicht wartbar ist.
Fürs Stadtrad vermutlich scheiß egal, ansonsten würd ich aber eher mal nach ner günstigen Tora (318) suchen. Oder mal bei Suntour schauen.


----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

die hier hab ich ihm jetzt aufgequatscht

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25734


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Für den Preis wäre eine Tora 318 mit MotionControl deutlich besser gewesen. Die billige Turnkey Dämpfung taugt nichts.


----------



## itchyp (21. April 2011)

und wo gibts die? noch hat er nicht bestellt


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. April 2011)

und mein letzter Beitrag hier wurd noch kommentarlos gelöscht, weil ich was zur Zollregelung geschrieben hab, und kein Schnäppchen...

es gibt beim Lidl mal wieder nen Werkzeugkoffer für 26Euronen
wie auch beim Bike(oder wars MTB?) Abo eine alte Version ohne HTII Werkzeug
immerhin relativ gut ausgestattet, mit Rollgabel- und Hakenschlüsseln

edit: ab 26.April, Homapege sagt zwar nur Online, aber zB die Helme gabs auch in den Filialen


----------



## bobons (22. April 2011)

Habt ihr kein Zuhause? Geht woanders spielen! 

Elixir-CR-Carbon-v-h-Set-*Scheibenbremse-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell* für *209 Euro*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (22. April 2011)

Osterspecial bei gocycle (gÃ¼ltig von 22.04. bis 26.04.)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3011/lang/x/kw/-_Oster-Special/

z.B. 
2010er RockShox Lyrik U-Turn 115 - 160 mm Federgabel  1.5", schwarz

fÃ¼r 379,99 â¬http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/20466/


----------



## frogmatic (22. April 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Osterspecial bei gocycle (gültig von 22.04. bis 26.04.)
> 
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3011/lang/x/kw/-_Oster-Special/
> 
> ...



"Entgegen der Abbildung hat die angebotene Gabel keine Misson Control Dämpfung"
Damit ist die Gabel schon halb wertlos.


----------



## itchyp (22. April 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> "Entgegen der Abbildung hat die angebotene Gabel keine Misson Control Dämpfung"
> Damit ist die Gabel schon halb wertlos.



Blödsinn, ich fahre selber die Lyrik mit Motion Control und wüsste nicht, was daran wertlos ist.


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich fahre selber die Lyrik mit Motion Control und wüsste nicht, was daran wertlos ist.



Kein Mission Control, kein Image!


----------



## frogmatic (22. April 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich fahre selber die Lyrik mit Motion Control und wüsste nicht, was daran wertlos ist.



Du bist vermutlich noch keine mit Mission Control gefahren - das bessere ist des guten Feind.


----------



## itchyp (22. April 2011)

Doch...an der Totem vom Kumpel...


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. April 2011)

*AVID ELIXIR 5 WEISS 203/185 mm SET FÜR 139,99  + 5,50  Versand*


----------



## juneoen (23. April 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/FOX-Girls-Gaia-S-S-MTB-Trikot-Mod-2010.html

*FOX Girls Gaia  MTB-Trikot in grün(s) und grau(s,m,l)*



grade bestellt für 9,95


----------



## ollum104 (24. April 2011)

Auch wenns nicht die Welt ist, aber bei 

www.bikestore.cc

gibts bis morgen 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (24. April 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> gibts bis morgen 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment.



genau das leider nicht, nämlich nur auf die Artikel im "Express Shop".


http://www.bs24.cc/

Leider ist dort das Angebot bei weitem nicht so umfangreich...


----------



## Xenon2011 (25. April 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15729/reaction-rx.html


heute 1149


----------



## Snap4x (25. April 2011)

DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel 35â¬
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/mighty-drehmoment2.html


----------



## peh (25. April 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel 35
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/mighty-drehmoment2.html


Mit Versand 38,90 Euro. Das ist für den Mighty eher teuer. Den gab es auch schon für 28 Euro im Amazon Marketplace. Momentan ist er dort [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001R4BR1O/"]für 33,90 Euro[/ame] (Versand inklusive) zu haben.


----------



## peh (25. April 2011)

Kein Hammer, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant: *[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0033PRPHU?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Kodak PlaySport für 105 Euro als Amazon-Blitzangebot[/ame]*.


----------



## Guerill0 (26. April 2011)

Nur heute:
333,- für nen durchaus fähigen LRS:
http://jehlebikes.de/spank-subrosa-chocolate-edition-tune-king-kong.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (26. April 2011)

Hier gibt es jeweils das Schalzugset von FASI ist echt günstig 9,50, nach den Spezifikationen ist es wohl das gleiche wie das Niro-Glide-Turbo-Plus das sonst 19-25 kostet.

http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteil...gkomplettset-c22195-12657-573-1-0-0-00-0.html

http://www.miletti-parts.de/mp2010/MTB-ATB-U-RENNSCHALTZUG-SET-NIRO-FASI


----------



## Construct (26. April 2011)

Günstiges Haibike für 1549 statt 1999. Hab ich mir vor kurzem selber (zwar beim Händler und nicht im Internet) gekauft und es macht wirklich Spaß. 2011er Version ist teurer und nur noch SLX.

Wer Haibike nicht kennt. Es ist gleichwertig mit den CUBEs.

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Hai-Q-FS-RC-Fully-2010-RH-52-Bike-HaiBike-UVP-1999-/270701168053


----------



## peh (26. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hier gibt es jeweils das Schalzugset von FASI ist echt gÃ¼nstig 9,50â¬, nach den Spezifikationen ist es wohl das gleiche wie das Niro-Glide-Turbo-Plus das sonst 19-25â¬ kostet.
> 
> http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteil...gkomplettset-c22195-12657-573-1-0-0-00-0.html
> 
> http://www.miletti-parts.de/mp2010/MTB-ATB-U-RENNSCHALTZUG-SET-NIRO-FASI


Plus 4,90 Euro Versand. Der erste Shop schlÃ¤gt sogar Mindermengenzuschlag drauf.

Da ist selbst eBay gÃ¼nstiger, 7,50 Euro plus 2,50 Euro Versand: 330386526711.

edit: Sorry, BremszÃ¼ge sind keine SchaltzÃ¼ge, BremszÃ¼ge sind keine SchaltzÃ¼ge, BremszÃ¼ge sind keine SchaltzÃ¼ge ...


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2011)

Bremszug <> Schaltzug


----------



## peh (26. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bremszug <> Schaltzug


Uuups, da habe ich gepennt, sorry.

Bei einem Set ist eBay aber dennoch günstiger.


----------



## DeathProof (26. April 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Uuups, da habe ich gepennt, sorry.
> 
> Bei einem Set ist eBay aber dennoch gÃ¼nstiger.




Oh, man sollte also doch Ã¶fter mal bei eBay nachschauen , hÃ¤t nicht gedacht das es noch gÃ¼nstiger geht.

EDIT: es gibt doch noch den Unterschied zum Turbo-Plus Set, also doch kein SchnÃ¤ppchen.

das richtige Turbo set gibts hier fÃ¼r 19,49â¬  http://www.l-bikes.de/artikelview.php?artikelid=387002


----------



## gsg9man (26. April 2011)

Achtet auf die Bewertungen, sieht nicht ganz so berauschend aus ...


----------



## visualex (26. April 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Kein Hammer, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant: *Kodak PlaySport für 105 Euro als Amazon-Blitzangebot*.



Der Preis ist mittlerweile wieder höher. Hier gibts die Kamera im Moment für 102 (+ 6,[email protected] Versand). Die PlaySport (Zx3) ist allerdings ein auslaufmodell. Seit kurzem gibt es einen Nachfolger (Zx5).


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

darf so was hier auch rein?
http://www.tchibo.de/Cross-Country-Mountain-Bike-p200023538.html
Die Beschreibung ist so herrlich.


----------



## JDEM (26. April 2011)

Nö, weils ne Mogelpackung und kein Schnäppchen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (26. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> darf so was hier auch rein?



NEIN!

Es ist weder ein Schnäppchen (Taiwan-Rahmen, Tora, Julie und Deore-Mix für 1000,- Euronen ist KEIN Schnäppchen!) und außerdem hat es schon seit einer Woche seinen eigenen Thread...

Wenn, dann hätte es eher noch in den Kuriositäten-Fred gepasst.


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

..gelobe Besserung!  Aber der Text ist trotzdem klasse!


----------



## peh (26. April 2011)

visualex schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mittlerweile wieder höher.


Ja, ich schrieb ja: *Blitzangebot* und *Kein Hammer*, aber ein Schnäppchen war es schon und die Bildqualität ist halt erträglich, was man von vielen anderen Action-/Helm-/Sportkameras nicht behaupten kann.





visualex schrieb:


> Seit kurzem gibt es einen Nachfolger (Zx5).


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, verkauft Kodak die beiden Modelle parallel.

Sorry, ab jetzt stell ich mein Geschwafel wieder ein


----------



## schallundrauch (26. April 2011)

Zum FaSi Schaltzugset, das sollte jeder Hartje HÃ¤ndler regulÃ¤r fÃ¼r 9,50â¬ bestellen kÃ¶nnen (ist dort Listenpreis). Porto fÃ¤llt dann weg und 5-10% Rabatt kÃ¶nnten auch noch drin sein...

GruÃ Schall


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2011)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Zum FaSi Schaltzugset, das sollte jeder Hartje HÃ¤ndler regulÃ¤r fÃ¼r 9,50â¬ bestellen kÃ¶nnen (ist dort Listenpreis). Porto fÃ¤llt dann weg und 5-10% Rabatt kÃ¶nnten auch noch drin sein...
> 
> GruÃ Schall



welches fasi schaltzugset?

das normale oder das turbo plus?


----------



## schallundrauch (27. April 2011)

Das normale


----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2011)

Für Gewichtsfetichisten:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...chnellspanner-Titan-SL-Alu-44g-rot--2029.html

Der ist top, den hab ich auch:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Werkzeug/MIGHTY-Drehmomentschluessel-2-24Nm--814.html


----------



## Don Stefano (27. April 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Der ist top, den hab ich auch:
> http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Werkzeug/MIGHTY-Drehmomentschluessel-2-24Nm--814.html


Da gab's hier aber schon bessere Angebote.


----------



## juneoen (28. April 2011)

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/products/Restposten/Cube-BCR-601-Rahmenset.html

350 für Cube BCR 601 Rahmenset
incl 
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Coil 4-way
- Sattel: Fizik Plateau
- Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite, 31.6mm

Cannondale Taurine Carbon Mountain Bike Rahmen in L für 611 euro 

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/products/Restposten/Cannondale-Taurine-Carbon-Mountain-Bike-Rahmen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. April 2011)

Der schaden beim Taurine Rahmen sieht mir aber nach mehr als nur nach Lackschaden aus, dafür würde ich keine 600 ausgeben wollen.


----------



## JDEM (28. April 2011)

Und für den uralten Cube Rahmen auch kein 350...


----------



## itchyp (28. April 2011)

hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört, aber top angebot.


----------



## peh (28. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der schaden beim Taurine Rahmen sieht mir aber nach mehr als nur nach Lackschaden aus, dafür würde ich keine 600 ausgeben wollen.


Ich habe mich gefragt, wie der Händler sicher sein kann, dass die Carbonstruktur nicht beschädigt ist. Aber umso mehr frage ich mich, wie Du aufgrund eines schlechten Fotos, ohne den Rahmen selbst begutachtet zu haben, zu Deiner Aussage kommst. Wieso sieht das nach mehr aus?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. April 2011)

> Aber umso mehr frage ich mich, wie Du aufgrund eines schlechten Fotos, ohne den Rahmen selbst begutachtet zu haben, zu Deiner Aussage kommst.


Und weiter? Braucht es für eine Aussage "sieht für mich danach aus" eine fundierte wissenschaftliche Untersuchung? Auch wenn ich nicht sonderlich viel Lust habe mich dafür zu rechtfertigen, hier die Gründe weshalb ich den Rahmen mit solch einen Schaden nicht kaufen würde:
Das ist nicht, wie vom Verkäufer geschrieben, nur ein "Lackschaden", sondern die komplette Deckschicht ist abgeplatzt. Dafür braucht es schon einen ordentlichen Schlag und keiner kann sagen, ob da nicht doch die Struktur schaden getragen hat. Zudem sieht der kleine Halbkreis, ziemlich in der Mitte, recht verdächtig aus.

Davon abgesehen, ist das hier der falsche Thread für solche Diskussion.



...


----------



## ml-55 (28. April 2011)

wenn es ein Händler ist, hat man auch auf gebrauchte Ware ein Rückgaberecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodonia (28. April 2011)

Ärger kann man sich auch sparen, kostbare Lebenszeit ebenso!


----------



## ml-55 (28. April 2011)

dann mach das doch


----------



## juneoen (30. April 2011)

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=226&tt_products=5737702

*RAHMEN MERIDA NINETYSIX CARB TEAM D 2010 GR/CARB RH20*



1080 euro


----------



## xerto (30. April 2011)

Link geht nicht


----------



## Sirjony (30. April 2011)

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=226&tt_products=5737702

Ohne Dämpfer? Naja....


----------



## beat2eps (30. April 2011)

Cube Elite HPC Rahmen von 2010 in 18" und 20" für 399

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p20431_Rahmen-Cube-Elite-HPC-2010-Black-Line.html


----------



## Borgrider (1. Mai 2011)

Klick

Wer eine Lefty sucht....ist zwar ein altes Model... aber der Preis ist unschlagbar....

Fals das hier schon gepostet wurde, hab ich es übersehen.... Sorry


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Jake für 369.- ist wohl das schlechteste Angebot, was dort an Leftys im Shop zu haben ist


----------



## Borgrider (1. Mai 2011)

wieso?


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2011)

Weil es da für 456.- schon eine Lefty Max SPV und für 559.- eine Lefty Max Carbon gibt. Soviel wird sonst ja schon gebraucht für die Teile geboten.
Die Jake ist Technik von 2001, und wahrscheinlich auch so alt, wenn sie als neu verkauft wird. Im Verhältnis dürfte die Jake dann höchstens 200.- kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (2. Mai 2011)

intense frames um 50% reduziert

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=21_386_173&osCsid=a5301d42b917c70a4d3a58bf0c028a7d


----------



## esmirald_h (2. Mai 2011)

zur Info : Entgegen der Abbildung wird nur der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer geliefert




juneoen schrieb:


> intense frames um 50% reduziert
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=21_386_173&osCsid=a5301d42b917c70a4d3a58bf0c028a7d


----------



## Gi7mo (2. Mai 2011)

*SHAMAN RACING Enduro BB Kettenführung, 2-3fach schaltbar 29,90*





mit nl anmeldung wirds nochmal 5 günstiger ;-)


----------



## Steefan (2. Mai 2011)

XT-Rotoren für 9,-- das Stück 

(habe gerade ein paar geliefert bekommen, Lockringe waren sogar auch dabei)

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6811&osCsid=7cbe7024c454ded9b01d77cc0c81631d


----------



## Clarus (2. Mai 2011)

Formula RX Set V+H für 138 Euro das Set!

Stammen wohl von Rotwild, aber wer immer schonmal einen Hirsch auf seiner Bremse haben wollte 

180mm/160mm

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A007303


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Weil es da für 456.- schon eine Lefty Max SPV und für 559.- eine Lefty Max Carbon gibt. Soviel wird sonst ja schon gebraucht für die Teile geboten.
> Die Jake ist Technik von 2001, und wahrscheinlich auch so alt, wenn sie als neu verkauft wird. Im Verhältnis dürfte die Jake dann höchstens 200.- kosten.



völlig überteuert alle! 250  sind ok.


----------



## TT-296 (2. Mai 2011)

Mavic Plasma Jersey für 69,99 EUR statt 119,95 EUR

... in autobahn leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe erhältlich. Auch 70,- EUR finde ich für ein Trikot noch "recht" viel. Aber das Plasma hätte ich schon gern. Blos unter 90,- EUR hab ich's sonst auch kaum gesehen ... zumindest nicht in M.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> völlig überteuert alle! 250  sind ok.



250Eu für eine neue (!) Lefty Max Carbon 140 mußt du mir aber erstmal zeigen. Für das Geld gehen defekte und gebrauchte normale Max TPC 130 bei ebay weg...


----------



## veraono (3. Mai 2011)

Krass um über 99% reduziert 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2427

Ist doch ein wahres Schnäppschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (3. Mai 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Krass um über 99% reduziert
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2427
> 
> Ist doch ein wahres Schnäppschen.



War aber nur in Größe L so richtig teuer. Die muss mal was ganz Besonderes gewesen sein


----------



## TT-296 (3. Mai 2011)

das ist allerdings ein Schnäppchen:

MARZOCCHI 44 ATA Micro QR15 weiss
für 226,10 EUR _statt 829,00 EUR_


----------



## Clarus (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist denke ich mal die 2009 Gabel.

Wenn ich mich noch dunkel erinnere, bockt die manchmal in vielerlei hinsicht. 

Aber der Preis ist schon nice


----------



## visualex (3. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> das ist allerdings ein SchnÃ¤ppchen:
> 
> MARZOCCHI 44 ATA Micro QR15 weiss
> fÃ¼r 226,10 EUR _statt 829,00 EUR_



Eine ROCK SHOX Domain RC 180 fÃ¼r 279,-â¬ ist aber auch nicht gerade teuer. 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=2099


----------



## TT-296 (3. Mai 2011)

Der Shop hat einige ganz gute Angebote!
... müssen aber nicht alle hier geposted werden. Da ist schon Einiges mit mehr als 50% Rabatt dabei. Aber die Leute hier können ja auch selbst ne Runde stöbern


----------



## othu (3. Mai 2011)

Und Kommunikation/Abwicklung ist top! 
Super schnelle Antwort auf Emails, extrem schneller Versand...
habe da schon mehrfach bestellt und war immer mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Und Kommunikation/Abwicklung ist top!
> Super schnelle Antwort auf Emails, extrem schneller Versand...
> habe da schon mehrfach bestellt und war immer mehr als zufrieden!



!!unterschreib!!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

ist halt auch ein IBC-User am Werk!


----------



## xerto (3. Mai 2011)

ich such einen dt Swiss XM 180 Dämpfer. Bei HS mit 180 Euro war ich zu langsam.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Markusso (3. Mai 2011)

Größe?


----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Größe?



AMS 100 165 mm Einbautiefe.


----------



## Apollon (4. Mai 2011)

kurze Zwischenfrage: 

Wo bekommt man aktuell XT/SLX Schaltkomponenten am günstigsten?
Nach meinem letzten stand bei bike-mailorder.de ... Zumindest wenn man zu einem kompletten Schaltset aufaddiert


----------



## Sardes (4. Mai 2011)

es gibt extra einen suche ein schnäppchen thread...


----------



## Apollon (4. Mai 2011)

cool, danke!


----------



## factz666 (4. Mai 2011)

beim chainy gibts zur Zeit verschiedene Avid Elixir Bremsen stark reduziert:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=avid+elixir

Vlt. ist ja für jemanden was dabei!


----------



## juneoen (4. Mai 2011)

*Chris King Classic Vorderradnabe 36Loch 99 euro navy und black*


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Chris-King-Classic-Vorderradnabe-36Loch.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharpe (4. Mai 2011)

factz666 schrieb:


> beim chainy gibts zur Zeit verschiedene Avid Elixir Bremsen stark reduziert:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=avid+elixir
> 
> Vlt. ist ja für jemanden was dabei!



da müßte man aber meine Meinung aufpassen, haben nicht die Engländer die Griffe vertauscht?


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2011)

Ist egal, die Avid Bremsen kann man auf beiden seiten montieren.


----------



## juneoen (5. Mai 2011)

]Vorbau Syntace VRO System in Grösse L in schwarz Neu!


19,99 euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-Syntace-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23107fa64b


----------



## Sahnie (5. Mai 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> ]Vorbau Syntace VRO System in Grösse L in schwarz Neu!
> 
> 
> 19,99 euro
> ...



gerade bestellt, ist ja fast ein Klassiker...


----------



## juneoen (5. Mai 2011)

http://stores.ebay.de/gigabike-de/V...4282&_sop=1&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=3

syntace superforce 25,4 klemmung 75/90/105mm einfach bei im shop nach der passenden länge suchen

24,99 euro


----------



## .floe. (5. Mai 2011)

Gerade bestellt:

Sunline V1 DH Stem und OS Flat Handlebar in grau, zusammen fÃ¼r 70â¬ und ein paar zerquetschte. Versandkostenfrei Ã¼ber www.chainreactioncycles.com

CRC hat auch andere Sunline Produkte stark reduziert: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=sunline

GruÃ,

Flo


----------



## chris81 (7. Mai 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Laufradsatz NoTubes Cest, DT-Swiss 240s 6L, Revo Speichen für 359 euro - denk mal ist nicht so schlecht...

hoppala- in der beschreibung steht 20mm steckachse...


----------



## Tobi29NRW (8. Mai 2011)

http://www.outdoorbroker.de

Gutschein 5% im Bike-Fenster: bike-348-bike
Gutschein 20% im Outdoor- und Bergbereich: bike-348

gültig bis 25.05.11


----------



## wengertflitzer (8. Mai 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> gerade bestellt, ist ja fast ein Klassiker...



Obacht: die Klemmen wiegen ~57 g je Stück (selbst gewogen), Mittenabstand 40 mm, sind somit die aus der ECO-Serie, nicht die "X-Ray".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (8. Mai 2011)

wengertflitzer schrieb:


> Obacht: die Klemmen wiegen ~57 g je Stück (selbst gewogen), Mittenabstand 40 mm, sind somit die aus der ECO-Serie, nicht die "X-Ray".



Der komplette Vorbau wiegt bei mir 275 Gramm. Das finde ich noch erträglich für einen verstellbaren Vorbau in Größe L.


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2011)

Roseversand: 
Conti Speed King fÃ¼r 6,90â¬
Conti Mountain King fÃ¼r 7,90â¬


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2011)

bestimmt drahtreifen.


----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2011)

jup, der Preis ist trotzdem ok und das Profil identisch mit den Faltreifen


----------



## hubi99002 (8. Mai 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> jup, der Preis ist trotzdem ok und das Profil identisch mit den Faltreifen


Aber kein BCC, also vergiss es. Sind Müll, hab den MK-Draht gefahren (war EA am Bike), echte Katastrophe.
LG


----------



## cux5 (9. Mai 2011)

ein paar sqlab sättel reduziert zbsp 612 race für 39,-

http://www.sitzknochen.de/sqlab-sonderangebote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat2eps (9. Mai 2011)

Zu dem Angebot mit den Avid Bremsen bei CRC, da fehlen die Schellen. Viel Spaß beim Nachkauf einer Matchmaker Schelle ....

edit: Ich nehm meine Aussage zurück, kann man doch nicht am Bild beurteilen (andere Versender zeigen gleiche/ähnliche Bilder)

edit2: Ich hab sie mir mal bestellt, mal sehen was da ankommt


----------



## crazy.man77 (10. Mai 2011)

Angebot bei CRC: ZTR Olympic Felge schwarz, 32 Loch, 43,32 Euro inkl. Lieferung.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38851


----------



## theworldburns (10. Mai 2011)

gustav m goodbye set nochmals reduziert: 189â¬ der Satz

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2011)

sattelhalter nur für 6" pm und is 2000
und somit leider nicht inklusive der teuren sattelhalter die sonst beim angebot ausgewählt werden konnten.


----------



## the_duke (11. Mai 2011)

Ciclo CM 4.4 HR
Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Version mit Brustgurt nur â¬4
BC


----------



## the_duke (11. Mai 2011)

the_duke schrieb:


> Ciclo CM 4.4 HR
> Aufpreis für die Version mit Brustgurt nur 4
> BC




Man braucht nur etwas Geduld für die Lieferung


----------



## Area51 (13. Mai 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

XLC Pro Teleskopsattelstütze SP-T03, 400 mm, schwarz, div. Ø

70 statt 140 aber beeilung 

MFG Julian


----------



## IronDust (13. Mai 2011)

das ging schnell  bereits ausverkauft


----------



## mw.dd (13. Mai 2011)

Area51 schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php
> 
> XLC Pro Teleskopsattelstütze SP-T03, 400 mm, schwarz, div. Ø
> 
> ...



Danke!



IronDust schrieb:


> das ging schnell  bereits ausverkauft



In 30.9 war sie eben noch erhältlich...


----------



## Area51 (13. Mai 2011)

Oh da ging ja echt schnell, bin nur durch Zufall (google bildersuche) drauf gekommen, bei den Preisvergleichern war sie nähmlich nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windberg (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

nochmal zu den oben erwähnten Avid-Sonderangeboten bei ChainReactionCycles:

Meine Bestellung (Avid Elixir CR Mag, 185mm, v+h) kam heute an, die Frontbremse super & komplett im Originalkarton, die Hinterradbremse ist aber dürftig verpackte OEM-Ware, aufgrund mangelnder Polsterung inklusive fetten Kratzer und OHNE Lenkerschelle. 

Naja, mal sehen was der ChainReaction-Kundendienst am Montag dazu sagt...


----------



## beat2eps (14. Mai 2011)

oO. Ich hab 2 mal die Hinterradbremse bestellt.... Ohje...


----------



## morph027 (14. Mai 2011)

Ist doch wurscht, Leitung kürzen und gut is.


----------



## veraono (14. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht, Leitung kürzen und gut is.


 
Ich glaub Das:



beat2eps schrieb:


> oO. Ich hab 2 mal die Hinterradbremse bestellt.... Ohje...


 
Bezog sich eher Darauf:



Windberg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ... die Hinterradbremse ist aber dürftig verpackte OEM-Ware, aufgrund mangelnder Polsterung inklusive fetten Kratzer und OHNE Lenkerschelle...


 
oder? Aber eigentlich auch egal


----------



## Del-Drago (15. Mai 2011)

auch wollen


----------



## Ventrax (15. Mai 2011)

ka is eig nich der richtige thread für aber bin mir auch nich sicher obs n schnäppchen is 
naja ich post einfach mal evtl. intressierts jemanden
http://cgi.ebay.de/Liteville-301-Ra...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27bb0b58d2


----------



## Snap4x (15. Mai 2011)

Ventrax schrieb:


> ka is eig nich der richtige thread für aber bin mir auch nich sicher obs n schnäppchen is
> naja ich post einfach mal evtl. intressierts jemanden



Nein, es sind nur Post von Shops zu festen Preisen erwünscht!


----------



## Ventrax (15. Mai 2011)

naja prinzipiel is es n schnäppchen für denn ders als erstes kauft 
n litevile rahmen für 750 sieht man nich alle tage?
ansonsten entschuldigung


----------



## Ventrax (15. Mai 2011)

Ventrax schrieb:


> naja prinzipiel is es n schnäppchen für denn ders als erstes kauft
> n litevile rahmen für 750 sieht man nich alle tage?
> ansonsten entschuldigung


  naja hat sich wohl erledigt hat einer drauf geboten war sk 749


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2011)

Nicht wirklich SchnÃ¤ppchen aber zu dem Preis lÃ¤nger nicht mehr da gewesen.

Rock Shox Reverb 199â¬


----------



## .floe. (16. Mai 2011)

XT Schalthebel 9fach von 2010 mit Gutschein nur 19,90.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...9-fach-07m-opt-ganganzeige-2050mm/227134.html


----------



## Markusso (16. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Schnäppchen aber zu dem Preis länger nicht mehr da gewesen.
> 
> Rock Shox Reverb 199



Allerdings nur die 420er + 6euro Versand...


----------



## laleso (16. Mai 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> XT Schalthebel 9fach von 2010 mit Gutschein nur 19,90.
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...9-fach-07m-opt-ganganzeige-2050mm/227134.html



...aber richtig lesen, es handelt sich nur um den rechten Schalter, kein Set.


----------



## .floe. (17. Mai 2011)

> aber richtig lesen, es handelt sich nur um den rechten Schalter, kein Set



Weiß ich, aber für die DH-Fraktion bestimmt interessant. Preis sollte trotzdem sehr in Ordnung gehen, zumal beim Verkauf einzelner Hebel die meisten Shops nochmal dick Geld auf den "halben Setpreis" draufschlagen.


----------



## CorollaG6 (17. Mai 2011)

Abgesehen von der Diskussion ob die Bremse gut oder schlecht bzw. veraltet oder nicht ist: 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ibenbrems-Set-VR+HR-210mm-190mm-Mod-2011.html

Meiner Meinung nach ein richtiger Preisknaller. 
Habe schon überlegt mir die Bremse zu bestellen obwohl ich nichts damit anzufangen weiß, weil ich die Formula The One fahre und sehr zufrieden damit bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Mai 2011)

wow verdammt! GustavM für 190 öcken - PM 8"- option - das lockt! vor allem da ich gerade die lauteste The One der welt fahre.. hätte ich nur keine innenverlegten züge...


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2011)

Für den Preis kam ich auch einfach nicht drumrum... Und wenn man Sie sich nur in den Schrank legt . 

grüße,
JAn


----------



## the_duke (17. Mai 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> XT Schalthebel 9fach von 2010 mit Gutschein nur 19,90.
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...9-fach-07m-opt-ganganzeige-2050mm/227134.html



super angebot, nur kann ich aus AUT nicht bestellen, kann leider nur Deutschland auswählen


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

ja die Gustav könnte man wohl auch am Mofa ohne weiteres fahren ... 
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Saltyballs84 (17. Mai 2011)

sollte sie den hibikern ausgehen, hier noch ein link zur gustav zu gleichem kurs.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## Snap4x (17. Mai 2011)

Maxxis Swampthing 2.5 fÃ¼r 30â¬ NUR HEUTE und noch WENIGE da! Ca. noch 50% und gerade mal mittags...
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## rasumichin (17. Mai 2011)

formula oro k18 für ca. 130 und k24 für ca. 150 jeweils im set mit scheiben
http://store.formula-brake.com/special_offers

k24 bei actionsports
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...eibenbremsset-VR-160-IS-HR-160-IS::37489.html


----------



## lorenzp (17. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich die k24 um 150 bei formula nicht finden????


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

blind?


----------



## Bocacanosa (17. Mai 2011)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich die k24 um 150 bei formula nicht finden????







http://store.formula-brake.com/items/offerta-4 

Oder störst Du Dich an den 2 Euro???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (17. Mai 2011)

Sorry der Link zeigt bei mir eine K24 um 205 Euro an. Vieleicht liegt es am mobile Browser


----------



## Hoschitoschi (18. Mai 2011)

ja die k24 ist auch da 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...eibenbremsset-VR-160-IS-HR-160-IS::37489.html


----------



## hubi99002 (18. Mai 2011)

RoRo um 24,90. Naja, wer es brauchen kann.....
http://www.bikestore.cc/
Aber nur heute, am 18.05
LG


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Mai 2011)

Nur heute Pulscomputer für 19.90.-. Wers gebrauchen kann:

KLICK


----------



## laleso (19. Mai 2011)

Garmin Edge 800. Für 299, das ist mal ne Ansage...
KLICK


----------



## Sahnie (19. Mai 2011)

CRC haut gerade mächtige Rabatte raus. Stöbern lohnt sich. Sonderangebote: und dann nach hohen Rabatten sortieren.


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Mai 2011)

Eins von vielen echten schnappern bei crc... chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20041 ... Die meisten teile sind zu jeder discbremse kompatibel (6loch)

Sent from my Smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## juneoen (20. Mai 2011)

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=8114&osCsid=2f2a02c6f01f5ed317aca12fc6b9e651

111 euro DT Swiss Vorderrad Hügi 240 si/Mavic XM 317 Disc si/Comp si


----------



## Guerill0 (20. Mai 2011)

Also wer nen Coildämpfer sucht. 
Günstiger gehts kaum mehr 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21367


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (20. Mai 2011)

Den ISX-6 Air gibts dort auch unschlagbar günstig...leider gibts den Coil nicht in 200mm


----------



## Sanchopancho (20. Mai 2011)

leider auch nichts für mein Biggie oder Enduro dabei, aber Preis ist ja echt mal der Hammer


----------



## JDEM (20. Mai 2011)

Müsste ich nur noch jemande finden, der mir den Ausgleichsbehälter absägt 
Nen Revox bekommt man da auch übrigens sehr günstig.


----------



## xxCrazybone (20. Mai 2011)

scheinnt ein fehler zu sein... es kommt nicht zum abschluss xD


----------



## Birk (20. Mai 2011)

xxCrazybone schrieb:


> scheinnt ein fehler zu sein... es kommt nicht zum abschluss xD



Also bei mir hat die Bestellung, vom Evolver isx-6 ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2011)

bei mir ebenso 

verdammt gut, herzlichsten dank für den tipp, der thread hier is klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. Mai 2011)

Bei mir gab es auch einen Evolver und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten, auch von mir Danke für den Tipp


----------



## blututh (20. Mai 2011)

wieso dann trek 2010 xtr fox nur 1000?

http://cgi.ebay.de/2010-TREK-9-9SSL-Hardtail-Mountain-Bike-17-5-Full-XTR-/150607576328?pt=Ansichtskarte_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2310e93d08

Er hat auch in anderer Auktion Specialized S-Works 2010 mit Zipp LRS nur 1000â¬.

p.s das ist nicht mein ebay account und ich hab gar keine Beziehung mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer.

was meint ihr? fake?


----------



## Der alte Sack (20. Mai 2011)

...jedenfalls gekaperter Account - solche wie die eingestellten Artikel hatte der VK noch nie - alle ab 3,99 - völlige differente Beschreibeung als üblich (englisch - anderes layout) dämliche Auktionstexte mit völlig anderen email Adressen + SK Angeboten außerhalb der Plattform - noch dutlicher kanns gar nicht nach Fake riechen.............


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2011)

Ebay hat wohl reagiert: Artikel entfernt. Gut sowas hier gleich  mit zu sagen!


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte den Typen angeschrieben der eigentlich den ebay-Shop betreibt.


----------



## Markusso (22. Mai 2011)

XT-10-fach-Shifter im Set für 38 Euro:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52300


----------



## andy-klein (23. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid Schuld, dass ich heute morgen schon Geld ausgegeben habe!  Danke, denn ich habe bei CRC den letzten 2009er Manitou Swinger für 48,47 ergattert.


----------



## vip (23. Mai 2011)

Rock Shox SID Worldcup Dualair mit Schnellspanner Aufnahme für 470

Keine Ahnung in wie weit das nen schnäppchen ist oder ob es die noch günstiger gibt, aber über 50% vom UVP sind gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

1. wer bezahlt die uvp?
2. ausverkauft
3. ganz altes modell


----------



## peh (23. Mai 2011)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Danke, denn ich habe bei CRC den letzten 2009er Manitou Swinger für 48,47 ergattert.


Warte erst mal, bis Du die Lieferung tatsächlich hast. Ich warte seit dem 19. Mai auf eine Statusänderung/Versandbestätigung von CRC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2011)

Meine erste Bestellung vom Freitagmorgen für einen Manitou Evolver wurde noch am gleichen Tag versendet. Meine zweite Bestellung (Klamotten, Kleinteile) von Freitagnachmittag bisher auch noch nicht.

EDIT: zweite Bestellung wurde nun auch versendet.


----------



## Taxoffice! (23. Mai 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Warte erst mal, bis Du die Lieferung tatsächlich hast. Ich warte seit dem 19. Mai auf eine Statusänderung/Versandbestätigung von CRC.



dito


----------



## ml-55 (23. Mai 2011)

vip schrieb:


> Rock Shox SID Worldcup Dualair mit Schnellspanner Aufnahme für 470
> 
> Keine Ahnung in wie weit das nen schnäppchen ist oder ob es die noch günstiger gibt, aber über 50% vom UVP sind gut.



sind zumindest alle weg -scheint sich also gelohnt zu haben...


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2011)

abo


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (23. Mai 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> abo


 
Was ist los?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

er kennt sich mit den funktionen des forums nicht so aus, und meint er muss im thema posten um es zu abonieren.

das ganze geht aber auch viel einfacher.
oben rechts gibts die themen-optionen ...


----------



## Snap4x (23. Mai 2011)

Ganz viele Angebote: http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/165-Aufbewahrung/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html

Unter anderen:
Rock Shox Reverb fÃ¼r 209â¬
Rohloff fÃ¼r 599â¬
Fox RP23 fÃ¼r 169â¬
Avid Elixir 3 Scheibenbremse weiss VR + HR 160 nur 99,90â¬
uvm.


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

Warten auch noch mehr Leute auf die Bestellungen? Ich hab um 150 mit 68% Rabatt eingekauft - bis auf 2 Sachen Teile die halt billig waren, normalerweise geht der Dispatch innerhalb von 1 Tag. Jetzt warte ich aber...
Bestellt Sonntag spät abends....


----------



## spider_pig (24. Mai 2011)

Hab donnerstag abend bei crc bestellt. gestern abend dann erst die mail - alles komplett versendet! hatte auch in etwa mit gleichem rabatt eingekauft. ich glaub bei den ganzen krachern, die die rausgehauen haben, brennt die hütte im versandzentrum. normal kommen meine sachen von crc auch immer schon nach 2-3 tagen an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (24. Mai 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ganz viele Angebote: http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/165-Aufbewahrung/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html
> 
> Unter anderen:
> Rock Shox Reverb für 209
> ...



Das hier (wer alle 600km neue Ketten draufbauen möchte...) ist günstig:

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/KMC/...Kmc-SL-10fach-Kette-silber-chromiert-OEM.html


----------



## Sahnie (24. Mai 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Warten auch noch mehr Leute auf die Bestellungen? Ich hab um 150 mit 68% Rabatt eingekauft - bis auf 2 Sachen Teile die halt billig waren, normalerweise geht der Dispatch innerhalb von 1 Tag. Jetzt warte ich aber...
> Bestellt Sonntag spät abends....




Meine Manitou R7 für 160 Taler und mein Zeitfahraufsatz für 20 Taler hatte ich am Donnerstag bestellt und sind bereits unterwegs. Ausnahmsweise brauchte ich die Teile auch, lohnt sich also für mich.


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

okay, dann scheints wohl derzeit durch die Schnäppchen einfach etwas länger zu brauchen. Wobei ich mich schon frag, wie und warum die Preise kurzzeitig so billig waren. Die Sachen die ich am Sonntag bestellt hab, würden jetzt genau das doppelte kosten.....


----------



## Sahnie (24. Mai 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> okay, dann scheints wohl derzeit durch die Schnäppchen einfach etwas länger zu brauchen. Wobei ich mich schon frag, wie und warum die Preise kurzzeitig so billig waren. Die Sachen die ich am Sonntag bestellt hab, würden jetzt genau das doppelte kosten.....



Das weiß ich auch nicht, viele Teile waren ja schon älter. Aber meine Federgabel ist z.B. 2011er Modell.


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

Gabs eigentlich auch billige 180er oder 200er Federgabeln??

Oder gibt es wo gescheite 180er oder 200er Federgabeln billig (mit gescheit meine ich vernÃ¼nftige Stahlfedergabeln mit 180 oder 200mm Federweg, nix Luft).

Suche eine Zocchi 66 oder Rock Shox Totem (kein Foxschrott, und noch weniger Sutourramsch) suchen. MÃ¶glichst neu und nicht Ã¼ber 300â¬. Mindestens Druckstufe und Zugstufe einstellbar, noch lieber Lowspeed und Highspeed Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe. Und keine Zocchi RCV. Dorado oder BOS wirds um den Preis ja nicht geben.


----------



## Snap4x (24. Mai 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Gabs eigentlich auch billige 180er oder 200er Federgabeln??
> 
> Oder gibt es wo gescheite 180er oder 200er Federgabeln billig (mit gescheit meine ich vernünftige Stahlfedergabeln mit 180 oder 200mm Federweg, nix Luft).
> 
> Suche eine Zocchi 66 oder Rock Shox Totem (kein Foxschrott, und noch weniger Sutourramsch) suchen. Möglichst neu und nicht über 300. Mindestens Druckstufe und Zugstufe einstellbar, noch lieber Lowspeed und Highspeed Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe. Und keine Zocchi RCV. Dorado oder BOS wirds um den Preis ja nicht geben.



Noch irgendwelche wünsche?  Denke für deine Gabel wirste ungefähr im Angebot 500 hinblättern müssen wenn nicht noch mehr 
Einzigste Gabel: RCV! Es bleibt keine andere übrig. Maybe die Suntour Duro. Die ist aber Luft und keine Ramsch Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

hey, es gab Evolver-ISX 6 um 150â¬ bei CRC, bzw Revox um 90â¬, da wird man doch wohl auf eine Zocchi oder Totem um 300â¬ hoffen kÃ¶nnen, oder?

Meine jetzige, die RC2 ETA - wurde 2008 auch mal um 350â¬ verramscht (und das obwohl die gleichzeitig kaufbaren 2008er Modelle, totaler Schrott waren von Zocchi ).

Und Suntour Duro brauch ich sicher nicht, bin grad froh mein Bionicon um 1500â¬ losgeworden zu sein, wobei der einzige Grund es zu verkaufen die Suntourschrottluftgabel war - und ich bei guten Gabeln, wieder ein Bionicon gekauft hÃ¤tte (System sowie Rahmengeometrien passen fÃ¼r mich perfekt, wÃ¤ren da nicht die Gabeln die sich verwinden, und hakelig ansprechen, sowie eine unterirdische Zugstufe haben...).


----------



## Snap4x (24. Mai 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> hey, es gab Evolver-ISX 6 um 150 bei CRC, bzw Revox um 90, da wird man doch wohl auf eine Zocchi oder Totem um 300 hoffen können, oder?
> 
> Meine jetzige, die RC2 ETA - wurde 2008 auch mal um 350 verramscht (und das obwohl die gleichzeitig kaufbaren 2008er Modelle, totaler Schrott waren von Zocchi ).
> 
> Und Suntour Duro brauch ich sicher nicht, bin grad froh mein Bionicon um 1500 losgeworden zu sein, wobei der einzige Grund es zu verkaufen die Suntourschrottluftgabel war - und ich bei guten Gabeln, wieder ein Bionicon gekauft hätte (System sowie Rahmengeometrien passen für mich perfekt, wären da nicht die Gabeln die sich verwinden, und hakelig ansprechen, sowie eine unterirdische Zugstufe haben...).



Ach wie gut das ich Totem fahre 

Vielleicht auch ein Schnäppchen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ium-Federgabel-1-1-8-160mm-grey-Mod-2010.html


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, in USA hab ich die 66 RC3 Evo 2010 schon um 380â¬ inkl. Versand nach AT gefunden. +30% fÃ¼r Zoll/UST wÃ¤ren 500â¬. Vor ein paar Wochen wÃ¤re es unter 450â¬ gewesen. Muss doch auch in good ol Europe oder vor allem UK vernÃ¼nftige Angebote fÃ¼r die 2010er RC3 mit 1 1/8 geben...


----------



## bobons (24. Mai 2011)

Was zur Hölle macht ihr nur mit dem ganzen Federweg? 

Schnäbbschänn:

ROCK SHOX Domain RC 180 mm MC


----------



## felixh. (24. Mai 2011)

Das Angebot kenne ich schon, ist aber Tapered, und ich will ein -2Â° Reducer Headset fahren und hab nur einen EC44/EC44 Steuerrohr.
Der 6Point Rahmen inkl. RC4 und Thomson Elite hat mich nur 350â¬ inkl. Versand gekostet, daher kommen die Teile vom 7Point aufs 6Point, und das 7Point wird fÃ¼r Bikepark aufgebaut - und das halt billig aber robust. Mit ein bisserl suchen sollte das schon irgendwie klappen um 1000â¬ das ganze Bike.


----------



## peh (24. Mai 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> CRC haut gerade mächtige Rabatte raus. Stöbern lohnt sich.


Ich muss ganz fett *DANKE* sagen. Der Tipp war ein Hammer. Ich habe u. a. Reifen für 5,43 Euro in den Warenkorb gepackt, die jetzt wieder 26 Euro kosten und angeblich mal 39,90 Euro gekostet haben. Bremsbeläge, Schläuche, Lenkerband, Sattel ... Das Verschleiß- und Ersatzteillager ist bald gefüllt 

Meine Bestellung von Donnerstag soll heute rausgegangen sein. Die Bestellung von Freitag ist gestern raus.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr es gut, ich möchte meinen Evolver am WE in Freiburg testen und er wurde noch nicht versandt. Aber sie haben mir auf Nachfrage die Versandkosten erstattet und es soll wohl morgen klappen, was ich schon mal sehr gut finde. Die Verzögerungen liegen nach Service-Aussage einfach am hohen Bestellvolumen der letzten Tage. Also keine Panik, solange die Teile nicht dringend gebraucht werden.


----------



## traffer (24. Mai 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle macht ihr nur mit dem ganzen Federweg?


viel federweg ist nur ersetzbar durch noch mehr federweg!


----------



## liho2k (25. Mai 2011)

heute Artikel des Tages (Schnäppchen?) : 

i950-R Sattelstütze Ø 31,6 mm 385 mm159,95 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a31080/i950-r-sattelstuetze-%F8-316-mm-385-mm.html


----------



## theworldburns (25. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Aber sie haben mir auf Nachfrage die Versandkosten erstattet



wir reden von CRC? du glückspilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (25. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Aber sie haben mir auf Nachfrage die Versandkosten erstattet und es soll wohl morgen klappen, was ich schon mal sehr gut finde.



Nicht dein  Ernst oder?



> Chain Reaction Cycles freuen sich, KOSTENFREIEN VERSAND an jede Zieladresse in Deutschland, für jede Bestellung, anzubieten. Auslieferung findet im Durchschnitt nach 2-3 Werktagen statt.


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> CRC haut gerade mächtige Rabatte raus. Stöbern lohnt sich. Sonderangebote: und dann nach hohen Rabatten sortieren.


Auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Danke schön! 

Vermutlich hätte ich viel viel mehr kaufen sollen  so wurden es nur 2 dämpfer und ein paar titanschrauben.


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2011)

Nachdem die die Manitoudämpfer ja nahezu verschenkt haben und den Preis jetzt wieder angepasst haben werden wohl in nächster Zeit einige der Teile im Bikemarkt auftauchen 

Zum Glück hab ich meinen ISX-6 noch für 139 bekommen ^^


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2011)

> Chain Reaction Cycles freuen sich, KOSTENFREIEN VERSAND an jede Zieladresse in Deutschland, für jede Bestellung, anzubieten. Auslieferung findet im Durchschnitt nach 2-3 Werktagen statt.



Gilt das auch für den Versand mit DHL? 2-3 Tage kam bei mir nie hin (mit der Versandoption für lau), eher 2 Woche, kann aber auch an der lokalen Post liegen , habe zwar Umschlagplätze der großen 3 praktisch vor der Haustüre, aber trotzdem dauern die Sendungen immer ewig -.-


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> wir reden von CRC? du glückspilz



Gibt ja noch die DHL Express Option, eventuell hat er diese gewählt, da es schnell gehen sollte. 

Die kostenfreie Option taugt imho sowieso nicht viel, ich habe bisher immer mindestens eine Woche warten müssen. Da es kein Tracking und Nachweis gibt, verschwinden die Pakete aber auch gerne mal oder werden bei kleineren Sachen von Postbote in den Briefkasten gequetscht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Mai 2011)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Nicht dein  Ernst oder?


Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Kostenfreie Lieferungen dauern <5 Werktage ab Versand, das stand also nicht zur Debatte. Der Expressversand ist nicht kostenlos, kann somit erstattet werden.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2011)

nochmal kurz OT..

Bei CRC kommen die stark differierenden Lieferzeiten meist daher, das CRC bei NICHT Express auch zwichen Royal Mail International und Parcel Force International wechselt.

Wenn bei euch Royal Mail steht, dann heißt es mindestens eine Woche warten, bei Parcel Force könnt ihr euch schonmal an der Tür auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## BaDaZz (25. Mai 2011)

Bei bikestore.cc gibt es heute das XX Schaltwerk von SRAM mit langem Käfig als Liveshopping-Angebot für EUR 154,98 (inkl. Versand)
Den günstigsten Preis über Google Shopping hat HiBike mit EUR 173,90 (inkl Versand)


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2011)

nach dem crc-knaller wirken die aktuellen schnäppchen nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (25. Mai 2011)

Hab grad die Versandbestätigung bekommen, mein isx-6 ist unterwegs.


----------



## theworldburns (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch die DHL Express Option, eventuell hat er diese gewählt, da es schnell gehen sollte.
> 
> Die kostenfreie Option taugt imho sowieso nicht viel, ich habe bisher immer mindestens eine Woche warten müssen. Da es kein Tracking und Nachweis gibt, verschwinden die Pakete aber auch gerne mal oder werden bei kleineren Sachen von Postbote in den Briefkasten gequetscht.



eilig darf man es nicht haben, das ist richtig. irgendwo zwischen 170 und 320 euro switchen sie auf versicherten versand mit trackingnummer vorab mittels parcelforce/gls. aber auch unter 100 euro hab ich schon sendungen mittels dhl bekommen, bei denen ich unterschreiben musste. zudem hab ich bei dhl den verdacht dass alles was unter "päckchen" läuft, auch getrackt ist, nur nicht für den kunden. 
wenn kleinigkeiten verschwinden schicken sie es kostenlos nach, mann muss nur geduld haben. wie es mit größeren sachen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Mai 2011)

Rocket Ron Evo fÃ¼r 21â¬

bzw.

Rocket Ron Performance fÃ¼r 16â¬

Zwar 2010er Modelle, aber trotzdem ein Guter Preis!


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

Bei brands4friends gibts aktuell einige Skins-Sachen mit ca. 50% Ersparnis.

Ist ja ein "Club". Und deshalb kann man die Angebote nicht einfach so sehen. Wer ne Einladung braucht, sagt Bescheid.

Ich hab mal ein Screenshot der Produkte gemacht. Gibt auch was für Kids, aber das hab ich mir gespart.


----------



## peter muc (26. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Ist ja ein "Club". Und deshalb kann man die Angebote nicht einfach so sehen. Wer ne Einladung braucht, sagt Bescheid.



und wie kommt man an so eine Einladung ? einfach anmelden geht leider nicht, habs gerade probiert


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> und wie kommt man an so eine Einladung ? einfach anmelden geht leider nicht, habs gerade probiert



Deshalb schrieb ich ja "... sagt Bescheid" 

Einladen können nur Mitglieder, indem sie die E-Mail von ihren Freunden angeben. Die kriegen dann ne Einladungsmail zugeschickt, mit der sie sich dann im Club anmelden können. 

Schick mir einfach ne PM mit deiner Mail-Adresse, dann mach ich das fix für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Schick mir einfach ne PM mit deiner Mail-Adresse, dann mach ich das fix für dich.


Klar, ganz selbstlos


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Klar, ganz selbstlos



Man kommt halt nur mit Einladung da rein. Wenn jemand jemand anderes da Mitglied ist, kann er ihn auch gern einladen. Wollt's nur angeboten haben.


----------



## theworldburns (26. Mai 2011)

Met Kaos für 57,20 Euro, nächster Preis in D inkl. Versand sind 68,49 Euro (was auch schon günstig ist...).

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17689

Ich trage dieses Modell seit 2007 und kann es uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Leicht, gut belüftet, alles fix einzustellen und sogar bequem. 2 Bekannte teilen die Meinung dass es ein fit and forget Fahrradteil ist  
Entgegen der Angabe wiegt die UL Variante übrigens kaum weniger, kostet aber das doppelte - ich hab sie beide.


----------



## andy-klein (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch eben die Versandmitteilung von CRC erhalten.
Ich glaube, ich bin gerade ein wenig Glücklich.


----------



## gsg9man (26. Mai 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Rocket Ron Evo für 21
> 
> bzw.
> 
> ...



HIER nochmal nen Euro billiger.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. Mai 2011)

Liveshopping bei Bikestore.cc ist sicher die erste Anlaufstelle für alle hier im Fred, aber ich verlinke das Angebot trotzdem mal. 

NoTubes Crest/DT Swiss 240s -> 359,99


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

weiÃ jemand, wie die QualitÃ¤t & Passform der Briko Trikots ist?! Heute gibt's die nÃ¤mlich bei Outdoor-Broker fÃ¼r 29,95 â¬ statt 49,95 â¬. Optisch sehen die ja ganz vernÃ¼nftig aus.


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

... der Spruch "Fällt eine Nummer kleiner aus." kann ja irgendwie nicht ganz stimmen, wenn deren Modell mit 186cm und 75kg ne Größe M trägt.


----------



## theworldburns (26. Mai 2011)

der typ hat n profil wie n bierdeckel, das wird schon hinkommen mit der nummer kleiner.


----------



## Sahnie (26. Mai 2011)

warum man in diesen Online-Verkauf-Clubs nun gerade immer magersüchtige Models nimmt, an deren Größen sich nun überhaupt keiner orientieren kann, ist mir schon lange ein Rätsel. 190cm Männer in Größe M, von der Länge können die doch gar nicht passen. Wenn man sich darin bewegt, ist doch der halbe Körper unbedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

Finde bei 186cm ne Größe M auch eher unpassend. Werde mir dann wohl bei 176cm und 70kg ne Größe S bestellen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2011)

Bei 1.87m und gut trainierten 79/80kg liege ich durch die Bank bei den geläufigen Herstellern wie Gore, Maloja, etc. bei XL.


----------



## hasp (26. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Bei 1.87m und gut trainierten 79/80kg liege ich durch die Bank bei den geläufigen Herstellern wie Gore, Maloja, etc. bei XL.



Hmm ... irgenwas mache ich falsch ...
ich weis nicht was Du mit 





Tyler1977 schrieb:


> gut trainierten 79/80kg


 meinst.

Ich greife bei 186 und 74 kg (gut trainiert ) eigentlich immer zu M und ganz selten zu L ... XL schlabbert meist wie die SAU ...


----------



## peh (26. Mai 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> einfach anmelden geht leider nicht, habs gerade probiert


Klar geht "einfach anmelden". Die hauen auch ständig Gutscheine zwischen 10 und 20 Euro raus. Dennoch lohnt brands4friends selten


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Das erste Paket von CRC ist heute nach einer Woche angekommen (Evolver ISX-1).


----------



## downi (26. Mai 2011)

Gibts hier auch mal wieder Schnäppchen, oder wird das ein Kaffeekränzchen?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Dann poste doch eins anstatt hier rumzunölen. Bei Deinen 7 Beiträgen die Du bisher im Forum geschrieben hast, war bisher auf jeden Fall noch keines dabei.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

*plonk*


----------



## wildermarkus (26. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand nen Race Face Atlas FR zu nem guten Preis gesehen??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (26. Mai 2011)

war schon mal hier -aber schon lange her

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a38702/slide-ed-160-rahmen-inkl-fox-rp-23.html

hab den selber -top Angebot


----------



## TT-296 (26. Mai 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Race Face Atlas FR zu nem guten Preis gesehen??
> 
> Gruß



was meinst du? lenker? vorbau? oder (ne) kurbel?


----------



## Sardes (26. Mai 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Race Face Atlas FR zu nem guten Preis gesehen??
> 
> Gruß



anfragen bitte in den dafür vorgesehenen   *Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread*


----------



## manfred01 (27. Mai 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Die hauen auch ständig Gutscheine zwischen 10 und 20 Euro raus. Dennoch lohnt brands4friends selten



Stimmt! Ich wusste selbst mit meinem 20  Gutschein da nix anzufangen.

Gut zum Preisvergleich übrigens:
http://meta-preisvergleich.de/


----------



## visualex (27. Mai 2011)

Morgen, den 28.05.2011, gibt es bei Unitybikes die Federgabel Suntour SF9 Durolux 120-160mm Travel für 249,-  statt 349,- 


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2011)

ACHTUNG: wer ernsthaft überlegt bei Unitybikes zu bestellen, sollte sich zuerst den folgenden Thread durchlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780&highlight=unity+bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (27. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: wer ernsthaft überlegt bei Unitybikes zu bestellen, sollte sich zuerst den folgenden Thread durchlesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780&highlight=unity+bikes



Ja, von den Problemen hatte ich auch schon gehört. Ich selbst hab bereits ein paar Sachen dort problemfrei gekauft, allerdings direkt im Laden und nicht per Versand. Die Jungs waren eigentlich ganz nett und haben mich gut beraten, wer also in der Nähe wohnt hat Glück


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2011)

Einfach per nachnahme wenn sie es anbieten...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Mai 2011)

Und was ist bei einer Rekla oder Rückgabe?


----------



## frogmatic (27. Mai 2011)

In dem Fall sollte man ein schnelles Auto und min. 2 muskulöse Freunde haben, für den "Hausbesuch"...



Was mich an U***bikes fasziniert ist, dass die sich schon über 2 Jahre lang mit ihrem windigen Geschäftsmodell halten...


----------



## nosaint77 (27. Mai 2011)

die anzahl der geposteten schnaeppchen hat rapide abgenommen. Grund: thread wird mit offtopic zugemuellt. Bitte ab sofort gelaber ala ich warte aufs paket, dort bestell ich nichts, mist das teil gibs nicht in meiner benoetigten groesse, usw. in dafuer geeignete threads loswerden. Hier gehts nur um links zu schnaeppchen. Ist es kein schnaeppchen, bitte link zum billigeren angebot posten. Mehr ist hier nicht gewuenscht!

Fuer die klug********r: kommt mir jetzt nicht doof daher, ich haette kein schnaeppchen gepostet!


----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2011)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> die anzahl der geposteten schnaeppchen hat rapide abgenommen. Grund: thread wird mit offtopic zugemuellt. Bitte ab sofort gelaber ala ich warte aufs paket, dort bestell ich nichts, mist das teil gibs nicht in meiner benoetigten groesse, usw. in dafuer geeignete threads loswerden. Hier gehts nur um links zu schnaeppchen. Ist es kein schnaeppchen, bitte link zum billigeren angebot posten. Mehr ist hier nicht gewuenscht!
> 
> Fuer die klug********r: kommt mir jetzt nicht doof daher, ich haette kein schnaeppchen gepostet!


 
hast Du auch nicht


----------



## Gi7mo (27. Mai 2011)

*Avid Elixir CR Mag 2010 - 118.08*

Front 160mm
Rear 160mm
Rear 185mm


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ja auch überlegt mir den Evolver zu bestellen. Hoffentlich war es kein Fehler es nicht zu tun! Bin aber auch mit meinem DHX Air 5 eigentlich  zufrieden. Aber besser geht ja immer.

Der 6er war ja aber auch das Hammerschnäppchen...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## messias (27. Mai 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe ja auch Ã¼berlegt mir ein Butterbrot zu schmieren. Hoffentlich war es kein Fehler es nicht zu tun! Bin aber auch mit meiner Margarinestulle eigentlich zufrieden. Aber besser geht ja immer.
> 
> ...



2011er Alivio-Gruppe (alles ausser Naben) fÃ¼r die Stadtschlampe fÃ¼r 99â¬: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=1692


----------



## TonySoprano (27. Mai 2011)

Hope Pro 2 Straight Pull + Mavic 717 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz -Auslaufmodell 299,-â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz--Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (27. Mai 2011)

@messias: 

Selle SLR XP... wenn die Farbe zum Bike passt und das Cube-Logo nicht stört, hier für 49 Euronen.


----------



## Hans (27. Mai 2011)

Shimano XTR Zahnkranz Kassette 9-Gang CSM970 MTB

http://www.kurbelix.com/product_info.php?refID=newsletter&info=p49088_.html

Preis 99,95 Euro - gilt nur für die 11 - 34er


----------



## fishbone121 (27. Mai 2011)

allg. die seite hier: schaut euch einfach mal um da sind echt paar jute angebote 
http://www.bikeactive.com/


----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2011)

UVP 210â¬? Das kann ja wohl nicht stimmen. Die ist in etlichen Shops zwischen 110 und 150â¬ erhÃ¤ltlich. 100â¬ sind zwar nen ganz ordentlicher Preis, angesichts des geringen Mehrwerts gegenÃ¼ber XT Kassette aber immernoch Ã¼berteuert. jm2c


----------



## laleso (28. Mai 2011)

Germin Edge 800 Bundle für 360: Zuschlagen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (28. Mai 2011)

laleso schrieb:


> Germin Edge 800 Bundle für 360: Zuschlagen!



Das DIng ist irgendwie dauernd im ANgebot die letzten 2 Wochen, woran liegt das?


----------



## dusi__ (29. Mai 2011)

muss wohl was neues im anmarsch sein und die machen das lager frei.


----------



## MissQuax (29. Mai 2011)

*Holzfeller-Pedale für  43,89  inkl. Versand!* *

https://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/pedale/truvativ-pedale-holzfeller/225259.html


* Bei Vorkasse und bei Einlösung eines 10--Gutscheines für eine Bewertung.

Bewertung für ein Produkt ist schnell erledigt, der Gutschein in wenigen Minuten per E-Mail da. Vorkasse geht in Ordnung, da Händler seriös ist (gehört zu internetstores AG), habe da schon mehrfach bestellt.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zur Sicherheit: 



dreamdeep schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: wer ernsthaft überlegt bei Unitybikes zu bestellen, sollte sich zuerst den folgenden Thread durchlesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780&highlight=unity+bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Mai 2011)

Bikeunit gehört aber zu Fahrrad.de/Internetstores und hat mit Unitybikes nichts zu tun ;-)

Lahm ist der Laden trotzdem


----------



## MissQuax (29. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Bikeunit gehört aber zu Fahrrad.de/Internetstores und hat mit Unitybikes nichts zu tun ;-)
> 
> Lahm ist der Laden trotzdem



Wer's sehr eilig hat, kauft eben woanders und zahlt halt etwas mehr. Mir machen für einen guten Preis ein paar Tage Wartezeit nichts aus ...

Außerdem ist das hier ein "Schnäppchen"-Thread und kein "Wer-liefert-am-schnellsten"-Thread!


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Mai 2011)

Nicht wenn die Ware sofort lieferbar sein soll, da finde ich 16 Werktage servicetechnisch bei einem Branchenführer nicht zumutbar...

Aber btt...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Bikeunit gehört aber zu Fahrrad.de/Internetstores und hat mit Unitybikes nichts zu tun ;-)
> 
> Lahm ist der Laden trotzdem



Ups, da habe ich mich verlesen! Mit bikeunit hat der verlinkte thread und die darin beschriebenen Probleme nichts zu tun.


----------



## agnes (30. Mai 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Das DIng ist irgendwie dauernd im ANgebot die letzten 2 Wochen, woran liegt das?




bin ich blind^^ da steht doch 399.


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> bin ich blind^^ da steht doch 399.



War ein Tagesartikel! Also nur 1 Tag gültig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Mai 2011)

*Leute..ist hier kein Kaffeekränzchen..Schnäppchen posten!!!!
*

Big summer sale bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/

Hab mir heute dort den on-one Sattel für 12 Mücken, ssp-kit für 6,17 und einen Satz Michelin XC A.T. Faltreifen für 24 geholt.....

...sehr viele andere interessante Angebote


----------



## mason89 (31. Mai 2011)

DT Swiss E2200 LRS fÃ¼r 250â¬... 

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

und momentan auch auf der Seite des Posts Ã¼ber mir.


----------



## pommes5 (31. Mai 2011)

was bedeutet denn da das "is2000 bremsaufnahme"? ich dachte da wär nur die aufnahme an rahmen/gabel anders? brauchts da auch spezielle scheiben?

lassen sich die naben auf andere achsstandards umbauen?


----------



## juneoen (31. Mai 2011)

google ist dein freund

is 2000 heißt einfach nur standart 6 loch aufnahme


----------



## gotboost (31. Mai 2011)

Bei jedem Standard mit "t" explodiert ein Duden!;-)


----------



## fantic26 (31. Mai 2011)

Komplette X9 2011  2 x10 Gruppe in Einzelteilen 
Trigger , Kurbel,Bremse Schaltwerk usw zu tiefspreisen ;-0

pg1070 Kassette 12-36 fÃ¼r 49â¬

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/165-Aufbewahrung/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html


Habe ich bei facebook gefunden 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikehardest/179741962036467?sk=wall


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2011)

SchnÃ¤ppchentip:

Bike Components geht den Giro Xen Preis (deutsche Seite) beim aktuellen OnOne Sale per Tiefpreisgarantie mit, sind aber eher lieferbar und die Versandkosten sind gÃ¼nstiger.
61,50â¬ plus Versand.


----------



## bobons (2. Juni 2011)

Wer noch keins abbekommen hat: Garmin Edge 800 für 299,-

Karten gibt es kostenlos und sehr genau: http://openmtbmap.org/de/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

Sunline V1 Carbon Lenker für 47.60: (leicht, breit, 25,4)
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=539


----------



## Büscherammler (2. Juni 2011)

breit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (2. Juni 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> breit???



"Ich bremse auch für Biere."


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> "Ich bremse auch für Biere."





Büscherammler schrieb:


> breit???



und ich bremse nicht für sappelär$che wie euch. 

z.b. gerne mit so einem Reifen für 14,95:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=47_48&products_id=2536


----------



## JDEM (2. Juni 2011)

Nen uralter Drahtreifen für 15 --> kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nen uralter Drahtreifen fÃ¼r 15â¬ --> kein SchnÃ¤ppchen!



Red kein MÃ¼ll. Der Reifen ist ein 2011er Drahtreifen und taugt was und wird mittlerweile gerne nur in anderen AusfÃ¼hrung angeboten die nicht viel besser sind aber das das 3fache kosten:
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/prod...reich=5&tn_mainPoint=Produkte&tn_subPoint=MTB


----------



## JDEM (2. Juni 2011)

Schön, dann kauf ihn dir doch! Gibt eindeutig bessere Reifen, die nicht viel mehr kosten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schön, dann kauf ihn dir doch! Gibt eindeutig bessere Reifen, die nicht viel mehr kosten.



Aha, welchen denn zu einem vergleichbaren Preis? Anstatt zu pauschalisieren, solltest Du mal anfangen konstruktiv Gegenvorschläge zu machen. 

aber wo Du gerade dabei bist...
Cube Stereo > gibt eindeutig leichtere bikes mit einer Geo, wo nicht alles durchsackt


----------



## peh (3. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> mit so einem Reifen für 14,95:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=47_48&products_id=2536


"Produkt wurde nicht gefunden!"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> "Produkt wurde nicht gefunden!"



ooh...hat er dann wohl Ã¼ber Nacht herausgenommen, weil zu gÃ¼nstig oder jetzt ausverkauft.
Es hat sich Ã¼brigens um einen Big Betty 2,4 von 2011 fÃ¼r 14.95 gehandelt.

Bei hibike gibt es ihn noch fÃ¼r 16,49â¬:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cd87bacee3/Schwalbe-Drahtreifen-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2011)

Ich verfolge den Thread nicht,also nicht hauen falls das schon bekannt ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-Syntace-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2311423fcf

Kommt tatsächlich mit Klemmen,und bevor einer fragt:
Nein,es ist NICHT die Eco-Version(obwohl es selbst dafür noch günstig wäre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (3. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread nicht,also nicht hauen falls das schon bekannt ist:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-Syntace-V...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2311423fcf
> 
> Kommt tatsächlich mit Klemmen,und bevor einer fragt:
> Nein,es ist NICHT die Eco-Version(obwohl es selbst dafür noch günstig wäre)



Der Vorbau ist die hochwertige Version, die Klemmen waren zumindest bei mir von der ECO-Version... Aber trotzdem gutes Angebot.


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juni 2011)

Maxxis Ardent fÃ¼r 28â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50046


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2011)

toll!

was meinst du denn was wire in der beschreibung bedeutet?


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2011)

Den Doubleply Ardent gibt es nur als Drahtreifen. In dem Fall ist es also nicht die Billigvariante wie oft bei vermeindlichen Reifenschnäppchen.


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juni 2011)

> -10% auf alle lagernden Artikel !!!*
> 
> Auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware.
> 
> ...



http://www.bs24.cc/

Rocket ROn 2,25er Evolution um 18!!
Sram XX Schaltwerk um 112
Extralite Vorbauten um 95-125

Sind schon paar Superschnapper dabei...

Lg Flo


----------



## gsg9man (4. Juni 2011)

Und wo ist der Ron da fÃ¼r 18â¬? Find den da nur fÃ¼r 20â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (4. Juni 2011)

Na mit den 10% Rabatt sinds dann 18


----------



## gsg9man (4. Juni 2011)

Danke! Hab das mit den 10% überlesen


----------



## peh (4. Juni 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Maxxis Ardent fÃ¼r 28â¬
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50046


Von Chainreactioncycles bin ich etwas angepisst. Innerhalb von gut zwei Wochen waren zwar beide Sendungen da (Lieferzeit okay fÃ¼r mich), aber am bestellten Sattel fehlte eine Schraube, die Schraube eines Bremsgummis war tief verrostet, ein Paar Spacer fehlte, der gleiche Reifen kam einmal original verpackt, einmal mit Lagerspuren und mit GummibÃ¤ndern fixiert.







Ich bin froh, dort kein Rad gekauft zu haben, stand kurz davor ...


----------



## Sahnie (4. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Von Chainreactioncycles bin ich etwas angepisst. Innerhalb von gut zwei Wochen waren zwar beide Sendungen da (Lieferzeit okay für mich), aber am bestellten Sattel fehlte eine Schraube, die Schraube eines Bremsgummis war tief verrostet, ein Paar Spacer fehlte, der gleiche Reifen kam einmal original verpackt, einmal mit Lagerspuren und mit Gummibändern fixiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ärgerlich, bei mir waren beide Lieferungen tadellos und in OVP.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> ... die Schraube eines Bremsgummis war tief verrostet...



Lieferung kommt ja auch übers Meer 

Man könnte auch vermuten, daß sie schon seit gefühlt 1000 Jahren nur noch Disc-Beläge verkaufen und in der hintersten Ecke im letzten, untersten vom letzten Rohrbruch aufgeweichten Karton noch einen Satz gefunden haben


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Den Doubleply Ardent gibt es nur als Drahtreifen. In dem Fall ist es also nicht die Billigvariante wie oft bei vermeindlichen Reifenschnäppchen.



Aber Obacht - der Ardent kommt nicht so schlank daher wie der Minion oder der Swampthing.

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.60.html


----------



## gsg9man (4. Juni 2011)

HIER Mountain King I 2,4", 7,20â¬ da ist es eig egal ob Draht oder Falt und was fÃ¼r ne Karkasse, fÃ¼r den Preis super als Ersatzreifen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

Noch billiger - 2 Pellen für 3,99, allerdings "a bissi" schmal. Vielleicht kann man ja 2 Stück nebeneinander auf eine Felge ziehen


----------



## gsg9man (4. Juni 2011)

Aber fÃ¼r den Preis  Rote Seitenwand ist nicht so toll aber wenn man mal nur StraÃe fahren will ... 4â¬


----------



## damonsta (4. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lieferung kommt ja auch übers Meer
> 
> Man könnte auch vermuten, daß sie schon seit gefühlt 1000 Jahren nur noch Disc-Beläge verkaufen und in der hintersten Ecke im letzten, untersten vom letzten Rohrbruch aufgeweichten Karton noch einen Satz gefunden haben



CRC hatte tatsächlich einen Wasserschaden im Lager, das ist soweit richtig. Aber dem Kunden dann was Verrostetes zu verkaufen muss nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (4. Juni 2011)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Mountain Kings und nen Tune Wasserträger inkl. Flasche(13,49) bestellt. Echt sensationell gute Preise manche Sachen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. Juni 2011)

Da gibts 2 breitere um 10 Euro....

http://www.bikestore.cc/notos-26x195-kevlar-faltbar-stueckpackung-p-144839.html


----------



## waldwegflitzer (5. Juni 2011)

SID RLT für 399,- bei BOC24 in weiss oder schwarz:
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...-RLT-100mm____220501_11669.html?campaign=KW22


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. Juni 2011)

Gibts auch hier für 399:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25710_SID-RLT-Dual-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## p_cycle (6. Juni 2011)

Rock Shox Revelation RLT Dual Position Air 2011 QR15mm / Poploc - schwarz 349
http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compo...on-Air-2011-QR15mm-Poploc-schwarz::37471.html


----------



## Guerill0 (6. Juni 2011)

DT Swiss Schnellspanner zum fairen Tarif:
http://www.raddiscount.de/P06667.ht...se&utm_source=Mailing 2011061&utm_content=htm


----------



## goegolo (6. Juni 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> DT Swiss Schnellspanner zum fairen Tarif:
> http://www.raddiscount.de/P06667.ht...se&utm_source=Mailing 2011061&utm_content=htm



naja, 7,99 Versand kommen oben drauf


----------



## daniel_ (6. Juni 2011)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> SID RLT für 399,- bei BOC24 in weiss oder schwarz:
> https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrrad...?campaign=KW22



sind bei der auch die 4 verschiedenen aufkleber, dämpferpumpe, spacer zum runter traveln mit dabei? kann man boc24.de empfehlen?


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

daniel_ schrieb:


> sind bei der auch die 4 verschiedenen aufkleber, dämpferpumpe, spacer zum runter traveln mit dabei? kann man boc24.de empfehlen?



Hier noch billiger. 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...9mm-postmount-1-1-8-poplock-white-silver.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grehe (6. Juni 2011)

Syntace Duraflite 7075 31.5 9° um 19.99... 

http://www.gigabike.de/frame.php?Ma...=1&lay1=6&lay2=4&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=29003349


----------



## hexxagon (6. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Syntace Duraflite Link! Genau diesen wollte ich eh demnächst kaufen!


----------



## Grehe (6. Juni 2011)

Gern geschehen, hab auch einen bestellt...


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. Juni 2011)

Avid Elixir 5 weiß / Satz 185 mm VR + 185 mm HR 

149,00 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22314_Elixir-5-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html


----------



## mason89 (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

2er Set Maxxis Highroller Drahtversion fÃ¼r 49.99 â¬ ..


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. Juni 2011)

das ist kein satz. kostet pro bremse 90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Hat einer schneller getippt.


----------



## mason89 (7. Juni 2011)

Habs dann auch gesehen


----------



## fabu78 (7. Juni 2011)

SYNTACE Stem F109 31.8x6°x110 für 38,45!!!


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/syntace-stem-f109-31-8x6-x110-black.html


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Juni 2011)

@fabu78: Das ist eigentlich zu billig, um seriÃ¶s zu sein... Auch die Durin Race fÃ¼r 384â¬ ist verdÃ¤chtig billig. Ich wÃ¼rde es nicht wagen, dort zu bestellen.


----------



## fabu78 (7. Juni 2011)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @fabu78: Das ist eigentlich zu billig, um seriös zu sein... Auch die Durin Race für 384 ist verdächtig billig. Ich würde es nicht wagen, dort zu bestellen.



ich hab mal bestellt um zu testen!

(40 Euro tun nicht weh und falls er kommt geht er in die Bucht)


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. Juni 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Avid Elixir 5 weiÃ / Satz 185 mm VR + 185 mm HR
> 
> 149,00 â¬
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22314_Elixir-5-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html





brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> das ist kein satz. kostet pro bremse 90




Wenn Du mich bzw. meinen Link meinst:






Ich hab da 2 Satz gekauft. (Hab aber 165,00 Euro/Satz) bezahlt.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. Juni 2011)

nö, der zwischen uns hat sein post edith genannt


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2011)

warum sollte das mit den syntace teilen verdächtig sein?

guckt euch mal an für was die vorbauten bei ebay verhöckert werden. neu und vom händler!


----------



## domineque (7. Juni 2011)

Ich danke euch. 
Der Duraflite und F109 sind schon fürs Arbeits und Kilometerfressenrad geordert. 
Da kann man echt nicht mekern.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> warum sollte das mit den syntace teilen verdächtig sein?
> 
> guckt euch mal an für was die vorbauten bei ebay verhöckert werden. neu und vom händler!



Jepp, wie z.B. von Gigabike. Gibt momentan auch nen günstigen Superforce.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (7. Juni 2011)

Santa Cruz Nomad "L" Mod. 2007 inkl. DHX Air: 1300eur

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Nomad-2007-Rahmen-mit-FOX-DHX-Air::8623.html


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Jepp, wie z.B. von Gigabike. Gibt momentan auch nen günstigen Superforce.



Und hier in 105mm für 30

Korrektur, ist nur der F99, nicht der 109.


----------



## Sahnie (8. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und hier in 105mm für 30
> 
> Korrektur, ist nur der F99, nicht der 109.



Der ist aber für das Rennrad. Nicht, dass hier wild drauf los gekauft wird...


----------



## leon87 (8. Juni 2011)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich zu billig, um seriös zu sein... Auch die Durin Race für 384 ist verdächtig billig.



Des Weiteren:

Satz Avid Elixier CR Alu für 178,84 
SRAM XO Schaltwerk 10fach 2011 für 96,14 
und Satz SRAM XO Trigger 3x10fach 2011 für ebenfalls 96,14 

Ebenfalls recht günstig.


----------



## hec (9. Juni 2011)

bei dailydeal gibt es wieder einen 60â¬ profirad.de gutschein fÃ¼r 30â¬

mindestbestellwert 100â¬, gÃ¼ltig bis april 2012

grundsÃ¤tzlich eher interessant wenn man wirklich etwas braucht und das auch vorrÃ¤tig ist... man sollte auch die preisgarantie in anspruch nehmen...


----------



## fabu78 (9. Juni 2011)

ROCKSHOX 011 Revelation XX Dual Air 150 mm 

336,53 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...mm-axle-9-mm-postmount-1-1-8-xlock-white.html


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2011)

SID World Cup 2011 um 576,91â¬ und fÃ¼r Stammkunden noch mal 12%!!

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...mm-postmount-1-1-8-poplock-white-silver.html#

Aja dort kann man ohne Probleme bestellen, meine Sachen waren 2 Tage nach Bestellung bei mir!!


----------



## Blanquish (10. Juni 2011)

...

Sind Ebay-Auktionen inzwischen Schnäppchen..?

Wahrscheinlich noch die eigene, oder..?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2011)

...

was soll denn der mist. das gehÃ¶rt doch in den bikemarkt!!

Das ist hier ein schnÃ¤ppchenthread!!!

Bontrager inForm RXL Mod 2010 ...39â¬ fÃ¼r 179g
http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A005474&sidDEMOSHOP=rkb511jsjiidmdnd6et2nbmbf0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proluckerdeluxe (10. Juni 2011)

Truvativ Holzfeller oct 109

http://www.cyclery.de/teile-und-zubehoer/kurbeln/truvativ/truvativ-holzfeller-oct-dh-11-kurbeln.htm


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2011)

Syntace Duraflite 25.4mm / 580 fÃ¼r 69.90â¬

http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...uraflite-Carbon-25-4-Mountainbike-Lenker.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2011)

CRC hat Sunn-Räder teils drastisch reduziert:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58998

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66555


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (11. Juni 2011)

Bike-Components Weekend Special:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26397_Bike-Travelbag-Fahrradtasche-Modell-2011-.html

Bin mit dem Koffer schon zweimal verreist und ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Auch ein Rad mit Doppelbrückengabel, in meinem Fall ein Nicolai ION, passt wunderbar in den Koffer.


----------



## rasumichin (11. Juni 2011)

ob den wer brauchen kann, aber 94% Rabbat hats zumindest verdient hier zu stehen
*Syntace VRO Vorbau 140 - 170mm für headshock gabeln ohne Clamps fü 5 Eier zu haben*

http://www.bs24.cc/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/129923


----------



## tanteandi (11. Juni 2011)

RS REBA DUAL AIR in 80, 100 u. 120 mm

bei H & S Bikediscount für 250 Euro!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (11. Juni 2011)

tanteandi schrieb:


> RS REBA DUAL AIR in 80, 100 u. 120 mm
> 
> bei H & S Bikediscount für 250 Euro!!!



80mm schwarz
100mm ausverkauft
120mm weiß


----------



## PST (12. Juni 2011)

leon87 schrieb:


> 80mm schwarz
> 100mm ausverkauft
> 120mm weiß



die 100er gibts wohl doch noch: www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a43501/reba-rl-100mm-schwarz-mit-remote-option.html

ups, ist aber nur die sl.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juni 2011)

Ist doch prinzipiell egal welche, man kann doch alle zwischen 80 und 120 traveln. Also einfach die kaufen wo die Farbe passt


----------



## 77bull (13. Juni 2011)

Hardtail GT Zaskar....
Aufrüsten mit anderer Federgabel und anderen Laufrädern, und die "Race-Waffe" ist perfekt... wers mag.....

http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-zaskar-carbon-expert-mtb-2010.html


----------



## TT-296 (13. Juni 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Bike-Components Weekend Special:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26397_Bike-Travelbag-Fahrradtasche-Modell-2011-.html



Danke für den Tipp! Über 300,- war mir bislang einfach zu teuer für das Travelbag. Aber für 249,- musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Selbst wenn der nächste Urlaub noch nicht geplant ist.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Juni 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Über 300,- war mir bislang einfach zu teuer für das Travelbag. Aber für 249,- musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Selbst wenn der nächste Urlaub noch nicht geplant ist.


----------



## woersdorfer (14. Juni 2011)

Ich würde die 
http://www.bs24.cc/advanced_search_result.php/search_in_description/0/inc_subcat/1/keywords/124264
ja ganz gerne bestellen, aber wenn ich auf den Warenkorb gehe ist dieser immer leer!?!


----------



## gernotkrinner (14. Juni 2011)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Ich würde die
> http://www.bs24.cc/advanced_search_result.php/search_in_description/0/inc_subcat/1/keywords/124264
> ja ganz gerne bestellen, aber wenn ich auf den Warenkorb gehe ist dieser immer leer!?!



Habs gerade probiert- bei mir gehts auch nicht. Weiß nicht obs mit den Versandkosten für dich noch in Frage kommt, aber auf der österreichischen Seite gehts....

http://www.bikestore.cc/continental-mountain-king-26x24-60559-schwarzskin-p-124264.html


----------



## cimmerier (14. Juni 2011)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Ich würde die
> http://www.bs24.cc/advanced_search_result.php/search_in_description/0/inc_subcat/1/keywords/124264
> ja ganz gerne bestellen, aber wenn ich auf den Warenkorb gehe ist dieser immer leer!?!



Hi, hatte ich auch das Problem, ich habe dann anstelle des Firefox mal den IE probiert und siehe da, damit hats dann funktioniert...


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2011)

Leute, der bs24-shop macht Zicken mit dem Firefox! Das Problem hatte ich vor 2 Wochen auch, es ging nur mit IE. Und selbst dann wurde per sofortüberweisung.de die Kohle eingezogen, aber die Bestellung war NICHT im System. 
Das konnte ich erst nach Mailkontakt mit der Truppe (Telefon vom Versand ging keiner ran!) klären. Also Vorsicht, wenn nach der Bezahlung keine Email-Bestätigung kommt und der Warenkorb noch voll ist! Dann hat deren tolles System die Bestellung nicht übernommen, aber die Kohle schon kassiert. Meine Lieferung war dann aber nach 2 Tagen da, das ging dann fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (15. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos


----------



## LF-X (15. Juni 2011)

Bei einem örtlichen Händler gesehen: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/centurion-mtb-fully-numinis-600-nagelneu!!/28968080

Scheinen einige da zu sein. Auch als Backfire LRS.


----------



## marco81 (16. Juni 2011)

bin über ebay auf ihn gestoßen....

hat mir die MZ DJ 3 für 120  angeboten und die 2 für 140  mit 9 mm ausfallenden.......DJ 2 liegt hier und alles piko bello

ich denke also man kann mit ihn reden wer was sieht in sein shop !!! abwicklung und versandzeit echt top !!

http://www.sport-schindele.de/Produ...reeevent-FS4adee0755b323/FS4adee0755b323.html


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (16. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder bei bike-discount^^
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-weiss-schwarz.html


----------



## fuzzball (16. Juni 2011)

ist das ein Schnäppchen?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4dd6318c6ccfb/c1/show.html


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2011)

Nö, der zur Zeit normale Preis.


----------



## hubi99002 (16. Juni 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ist das ein Schnäppchen?
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4dd6318c6ccfb/c1/show.html


Wer so was brauchen kann, glaub ja. Für mich als HT-Treiber leider nicht, für die Berg-Ab-Fraktion, da schätze ich mal JA


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2011)

das beste am hardtail was es gibt!


----------



## Blasebalg (18. Juni 2011)

Stimmt. Ich glaube mittlerweile sogar, das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mehr bringt als ein gefederter Hinterbau. Natürlich nur wenn man auch Trail rauf und runter fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (18. Juni 2011)

Troy Lee Hose


mi2 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Troy-Lee-Designs...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a621c5e0c
> 
> troy lee moto für 60 euro (Artikelstandort: Berlin)


----------



## Blanquish (18. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht kein richtiges Schnäppchen à la CRC, aber immerhin deutlich preiswerter als andere Onlinehäuser - und dann noch das aktuelle Modell... Deuter Trans Alpine 25 und 30 für je 69,99 Euro...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Deuter-Trans-Alp...r_Rucksäcke&hash=item5199bac8b1#ht_1355wt_885

http://cgi.ebay.de/Deuter-Trans-Alp...r_Rucksäcke&hash=item5199bac85e#ht_1547wt_885

Der Anbieter hat ziemlich viele von den Stücken eingestellt...


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ter-Lock-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M665-.html


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich fände es weiterhin sehr praktisch wenn man wenigstens noch zu dem Link schreibt um welchen Artikel es geht. 

Produkt-XY... 1234Euro
...Link...


grüße,
Jan


----------



## peh (18. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Von Chainreactioncycles bin ich etwas angepisst.


Ich muss das mal kurz aufklären. Ich hatte CRC meine Unzufriedenheit geschildert, weil ich Feedback wichtig finde. Ich schrieb aber gleichzeitig, dass ich angesichts des gezahlten Preises keinerlei Reaktion wünsche. Trotzdem wurde mir der Preis für den Sattel komplett rückerstattet. Von den Bremsbelägen wird mir ein neuer Satz zugeschickt.

Offenbar ist CRC bemüht, Unzufriedenheiten schnell und unkompliziert aus der Welt zu schaffen. Respekt dafür!


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juni 2011)

also nun muß ich mal meine erste Erfahrung zu CRC posten

ich hatte am 11.06. 2011 etwas bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt
PayPal hat mir bereits eine Mail geschickt, "Transaktion abgeschlossen"

doch bei CRC steht zur Bestellung immer noch "                                                             Awaiting Funds"
wie lahmarschig sind die da 
checken die nur einmal wöchendlich Ihre Geldeingänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (21. Juni 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also nun muß ich mal meine erste Erfahrung zu CRC posten
> 
> ich hatte am 11.06. 2011 etwas bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt
> PayPal hat mir bereits eine Mail geschickt, "Transaktion abgeschlossen"
> ...



Oft wird das net korrigiert da im PC. Hab schon öfters bestellt und nur einma war das so wie der Status auf meinen Konto. Ansonsten war das grad ma auf bearbeitung und ich hatte das Paket schon hier.


Mu man tai!


----------



## freetourer (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Fall:

2 Artikel bestellt und direkt per Paypal bezahlt. Wenige Tage später bekam ich dann auch die Email, dass die Artikel jetzt versendet worden seien. " Prima " dachte ich mir - klappt ja dann vielleicht doch noch vorm Urlaub. Klappte dann aber leider nicht.

Nachdem die Artikel aber auch nach dem Urlaub nicht da waren fragte ich bei CRC nach  - Mittlerweile gut 3 Wochen nach der Versandmail.

Erst keine Reaktion - nach 3 Tagen dann die Antwort, dass sie die Artikel nicht rausschicken könnten, da einer der Artikel ausverkauft sei. HÄÄÄ ? 

Also um Rückerstattung dea Betrages gebeten - auch hierauf erst nach 3 Tagen eine Antwort. Weitere 3 Tage später dann die Rückerstattung des Betrages.

Mein Fazit: Lieber nicht.


----------



## wartool (21. Juni 2011)

OT:

@freetourer
ruf halt bei Monja Everitt vom Service dort an.. dann hast Du Deine Antwort bzw Restgeld via Paypal binnen Stunden!!

Ich kann CRC nur empfehlen!

back to topic


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juni 2011)

Könnt Ihr Eure Diskussion um CRC nicht woanders führen...es nervt, wenn man hier ein Abo hat und nur OT lesen muss 

Alpina Tri-Guard 50 für 35
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a39417/tri-guard-50-zinn-schwarz.html


----------



## Nill (21. Juni 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...oXXer-RC-Federgabel-200mm-1-1-8-Mod-2011.html

Boxxer RC Mod. 2011 fÃ¼r 479 â¬ 

dann noch die Protone Air Einheit rein. Und ab geht es


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (21. Juni 2011)

ixs phobos II fÃ¼r 40â¬ http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/phobos-ii-helm-weiss-gruen-kl/228217.html

insgesamt gibt es da gerade gÃ¼nstigen kleinkram!


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juni 2011)

Verschiedene Sachen

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Online-Deals-June-2011.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Eure Diskussion um CRC nicht woanders führen...es nervt, wenn man hier ein Abo hat und nur OT lesen muss


weil man auch warnen muss, damit die tollen Schnäppchen hier nicht zu Geldfalle werden trotz vieler guter Erfahrungen mit CRC.
scheinbar sind die dort sehr unbeständig mit Ihrem Service


----------



## Heili (21. Juni 2011)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...1-All-Mountain-Enduro-Schuh-Modell-2011-.html
Bin mal gespannt ob die was taugen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2011)

Alle crc-Kunden sollten mal ihren Posteingang zwecks der Private-Sale Aktion checken.

Sind echt ein paar gute Angebote dabei auch wenn die besten Sachen nur noch in Ausnahmegrößen da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juni 2011)

ich versuch seit 11uhr was zu bezahlen per paypal aber funktioniert nicht.. hab schon mehrfach nachgefragt aber bekomm keine antwort.. 

hat von euch jmd schon was gekauft und mit pp bezahlt?

mfg moritz


----------



## wartool (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bash...

ich und eine Kollesch von mir konnten ebenfalls nicht via PP zahlen.. scheint ein Fehler bei denen zu sein.

Habe dann per Kreditkarte gezahlt.. das ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bashorbadger (21. Juni 2011)

hmm das is ja mist.. eine kreditkarte hab ich nich.. anders kann man auch nicht bezahlen das is der hass


----------



## jan84 (21. Juni 2011)

@tabletop: stimmt, danke


----------



## fabu78 (21. Juni 2011)

MARZOCCHI '09 66 RC3 ---> 288,45 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/marzocchi-09-66-rc3-disc-180mm-axle-20mm-1-5-grey.html


----------



## felixh. (21. Juni 2011)

Naja, das ist eine 09er - daher auch so billig.
Eine 2011er RCV sollte der bessere Deal sein.

Naja um hier auch was beizusteuern:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gopro-hd-hero-helmet-video-camera/

Rund 270â¬ Minus 5â¬ wenn man sich fÃ¼r Newsletter eintrÃ¤gt, oder schon eingetragen auf aktualisieren klickt inkl. Versand.

Auch die anderen Gopro Sachen sind derzeit sehr billig (fast alles -20%)


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juni 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Naja, das ist eine 09er - daher auch so billig.
> Eine 2011er RCV sollte der bessere Deal sein.
> 
> Naja um hier auch was beizusteuern:
> ...



Jetzt mal ne direkte Frage: Wieso? Also was hast du gegen die 2009er RC3? Die immer noch eine bessere Dämpfung hat, als die RCV egal welchen Jahrgang's


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (21. Juni 2011)

2008 und 2009 war ein ganz mieser jahrgang, da hat mz die endkontrolle schleifen lassen (kurz nachdem sie nach taiwan ausgelagert haben). das hat sich erst ab 2010 gelegt!


----------



## felixh. (21. Juni 2011)

Dämpfung schon. Aber die Toleranzen der Rohre sowie Buchsen waren 08 und 09 halt nicht grad gut. Ich bin vor kurzem eine 2011er RCV gefahren, und im Vergleich ging eine noch recht neue 2009er RC3 echt nur mangelhaft.
Seit 2010 ist Marzocchi generell dagegen echt wieder gut (naja die ATA Gabeln würde ich trotzdem meiden...) und lieber eine aktuelle RCV als eine 2009er wo man mit Pech die Tauschrohre tauschen muss, damit sie was taugt (Bushings musst quasi sowieso tauschen bei den 09ern).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (21. Juni 2011)

Also wenn dann ab 2010? Ne RC3? (komischer weise find ich nur 2009er und 2011er Rc3. Auf 2008 achte ich garnet mehr)


----------



## warpax (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gehört, die Leute im Techtalk finden das Thema super spannend


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juni 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Alle crc-Kunden sollten mal ihren Posteingang zwecks der Private-Sale Aktion checken.
> 
> Sind echt ein paar gute Angebote dabei auch wenn die besten Sachen nur noch in Ausnahmegrößen da sind.



ich habe seit über 1 Woche nix von denen zu meiner ersten Bestellung gehört, trotz PayPal Bezahlung...da werd ich denen nicht nochmehr Geld hinterherwerfen


----------



## austriacarp (22. Juni 2011)

Schau mal im Spam Ordner die mails von CRC werden als Werbemails gelöscht
Ergon Griffe mit Barends 29,90
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9593&osCsid=c95522c35b1e3a356d8bb6be455c2154


----------



## MangoAndreas (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo austriacarp,



austriacarp schrieb:


> Ergon Griffe mit Barends 29,90



*Ergon-Griffe mit Barends (GC2-L) für ca. 17 EUR inkl. Versand!*. Ich habe die bestellt und das sind keine Nachbauten.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Blanquish (22. Juni 2011)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> *Ergon-Griffe mit Barends (GC2-L) für ca. 17 EUR inkl. Versand!*. Ich habe die bestellt und das sind keine Nachbauten.




Geil..! Aber die Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2011)

die schnellspanner und die trikots sind ja auch sau billig.


----------



## peter muc (22. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die schnellspanner und die trikots sind ja auch sau billig.



http://www.dealextreme.com/p/profes...e-sports-suit-clothing-size-m-168-175cm-52235

allerdings !! 25 euro fürs trikot und hose ??? versandkostenfrei ???

hat zufällig schonmal jemand diese Klamotten bestellt ? ich frage mich, ob die Qualität dem Preis entspricht oder ob es tatsächlich nur so billig ist, weil es restposten sind


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2011)

ich glaub das ist vom band gefallen... würd ich vorsichtig sein beim zoll.

edit. die review die es gibt, ist etwas durchwachsen. am cannondale trikot sind aber zum beispiel die "Coolmax" Bilder dran.


----------



## peter muc (22. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist vom band gefallen... würd ich vorsichtig sein beim zoll.



das glaube ich auf keinen Fall, Dealextreme ist als Händler inzwischen zu gross und zu bekannt, um sowas zu machen ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist vom band gefallen... würd ich vorsichtig sein beim zoll.
> 
> edit. die review die es gibt, ist etwas durchwachsen. am cannondale trikot sind aber zum beispiel die "Coolmax" Bilder dran.





peter muc schrieb:


> das glaube ich auf keinen Fall, Dealextreme ist als Händler inzwischen zu gross und zu bekannt, um sowas zu machen ...



Davon abgesehen, daß das hier nicht der Kleidungsschäppchen-thread ist, haben die Hosen keine Träger. Bei Aldi/Lidl/Tchibo gibt es durchaus vergleichbares zu vergleichbarer "Qualität".

Kette 10fach SRAM PC 1030 für 15,95:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25062_PC-1031-SolidPin-10-fach-Kette-.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, daß das hier nicht der Kleidungsschäppchen-thread ist, haben die Hosen keine Träger....



Und?



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bei Aldi/Lidl/Tchibo gibt es durchaus vergleichbares zu vergleichbarer "Qualität".



Wenn du die Sachen schon gekauft hast, kannst du bestimmt auch was dazusagen wie die Größen ausfallen... 

NaitsirhC


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2011)

ich glaub ich trau mich und bestell die cannondale kombi fürn winter 

am besten find ich den dürren chinesen der das an hat XD so hab ich noch nie radklamotten hängen sehen XD


----------



## uli49 (22. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> am besten find ich den dürren chinesen der das an hat XD so hab ich noch nie radklamotten hängen sehen XD



Ein Beweis, dass das Zeuch aus Cina kommt gefällig?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manner-Radsport-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a6727816e


----------



## Sahnie (22. Juni 2011)

Dealextrem hat auch das VRO-System von Syntace leicht abgewandelt im Programm:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/folding-bike-modification-aviation-aluminum-double-stem-kit-black-55496


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juni 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ein Beweis, dass das Zeuch aus Cina kommt gefällig?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manner-Radsport-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a6727816e



Sitzt Dealextreme nicht eh in Hongkong oder China? Wo ist das Problem?



dkc-live schrieb:


> ich glaub ich trau mich und bestell die cannondale kombi fürn winter
> 
> am besten find ich den dürren chinesen der das an hat XD so hab ich noch nie radklamotten hängen sehen XD




hab mir mal die Giantkombi geholt, mal schauen obs was taugt...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (22. Juni 2011)

jep
Hongkong

Hab da immer meine LED-Fahrrad-Lampen bestellt.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Juni 2011)

das hier ist fast noch besser:


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2011)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ein Beweis, dass das Zeuch aus Cina kommt gefällig?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manner-Radsport-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a6727816e



Quatsch. Das ist hochwertigste Markenware, die in West-Europa oder den USA gefertigt und nach China exportiert wurde 

Lustig, daß DX nun auch sowas im Angebot hat.


----------



## peh (22. Juni 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> Dealextreme ist als Händler inzwischen zu gross und zu bekannt, um sowas zu machen ...


Das werden Kopien sein. Dafür ist Dealextreme durchaus bekannt, auch für die schwankende Qualität. Ich würde dort niemals Kleidung kaufen, erst recht nicht so körpernahe, die ich in prahler Hitze zuschwitze.

edit: Ich habe gerade von Chainreactioncycles die Nachlieferung der Bremsbeläge erhalten, die ich ja nicht mal reklamiert hatte. Es gab sogar noch einen Bonus obendrauf, dabei werden schon die Versandkosten den Warenpreis überschritten haben. Hammer gut!


----------



## austriacarp (22. Juni 2011)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Hallo austriacarp,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast aber noch keine Originalen gesehen denn wenn du das Foto vergrößerst siehst wie der Gummi ******* gespritzt ist.
Aus China kommt heute eh schon fast alles aber ob die Produktion dort von Europäischen Firmen überwacht wird oder ob das Zeug irgendwo nachgebaut wird ist der große Unterschied denn gerade bei den Gummigriffen macht das den Unterschied ob da das unheimlich gesunde Teeröl als Weichmacher drinnen ist und wenn das der Fall ist ist dann ist der Kontakt mit den dingern so gesund als wenn du 300 Schachteln Zigaretten rauchs. Außerdem ist die Farbe *******. Und wenn du noch immer glaubst das die Griffe echt sind dann schau dir mal die Original Verpackung an.
Hier noch ein Schnäppchen das ich nicht ganz OT schreibe aber vielleicht gibt es ja dafür auch einen Nachbau aus China
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...gold-9-fach-138g::23342.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Und?
> Wenn du die Sachen schon gekauft hast, kannst du bestimmt auch was dazusagen wie die Größen ausfallen...
> NaitsirhC



Nöö..das ist offtopic.


----------



## MangoAndreas (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo austriacarp,



austriacarp schrieb:


> Da hast aber noch keine Originalen gesehen denn wenn du das Foto vergrößerst siehst wie der Gummi ******* gespritzt ist.



Ich habe sowohl die originalen aus auch die von DX hier und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dortmunder79 (23. Juni 2011)

Da das hier immer mehr zu einem Offtpoic Labberthread wird, lösche ich mal das Abo.  

Traurig Sache eigentlich.


----------



## freetourer (23. Juni 2011)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Da das hier immer mehr zu einem Offtpoic Labberthread wird, lösche ich mal das Abo.
> 
> Traurig Sache eigentlich.



Und statt rumzuheulen könntest Du ja erstmal selber konstrukives hier beitragen und mal ein schnäppchen posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco81 (23. Juni 2011)

verzichte auch ab jetzt auf 5 mal am tag mails mit china müll und xc schnäppchen !!


----------



## bobons (23. Juni 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dortmunder79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da das hier immer mehr zu einem Offtpoic Labberthread wird, lösche ich mal das Abo.
> ...



Und statt rumzuheulen könntest Du ja erstmal selber konstrukives hier beitragen und mal ein schnäppchen posten.  

Hayes Stroker Trail Set für Vr und Hr ohne Rotoren/Adapter 108 Euro


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juni 2011)

marco81 schrieb:


> verzichte auch ab jetzt auf 5 mal am tag mails mit china müll und xc schnäppchen !!



einfach mals ausschalten und i kontrollzentrum nachschauen obs was neues gibt... selbst wenn nur jeder 20. beitrag einem was bringt hat sichs gelohnt.


----------



## ettan (23. Juni 2011)

Damit nicht nur gelabert wird....

Crankbrothers Cobalt XC Laufradsätze ab 433 Euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28129&PartnerID=7560


----------



## TT-296 (23. Juni 2011)

ettan schrieb:


> Damit nicht nur gelabert wird....
> 
> Crankbrothers Cobalt XC Laufradsätze ab 433 Euro
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28129&PartnerID=7560



Wollte gerade was ähnliches posten. Schaut euch das komplette Crank Brothers Sortiment bei CRC an. Da kann man teils richtig viel sparen (wenn's nicht gerade das 2011er Modell sein soll). 

Bspw: 
Candy X (09) für 17,31 EUR (66% gespart)
Laufräder mit 32 bis 46% Ersparnis
div. Steuersätze mit 53% Ersparnis


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Juni 2011)

Einige Kompletträder von bike-disount.de gibt es hier günstiger.

An alle die das Gelabere nicht lassen können, aber sofort könnt ihr zu diesem Thread hier drauflos plappern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liho2k (24. Juni 2011)

CicloMaster Fahrradcomputer CM 4.4A für nur 49.99

da der Andere nicht Lieferbar ist.

HIER


----------



## ticris (24. Juni 2011)

bei jehlebikes.de gibt es 11% Rabatt auf alle 2011er Bikes, wenn mit paypal gezahlt wird. http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-paypalaktion.html?ID=151&mpch=ads&mplx=3484-88587-12439-20

Keine Ahnung wie der Shop ist, aber anscheinend haben sie eine recht großes Bike Angebot (Trek, Giant, Kona).


----------



## beat2eps (25. Juni 2011)

Shimano XT Kurbel (175mm) für 118


----------



## andrerobert (25. Juni 2011)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784

Haven AM für 333


----------



## ______________ (25. Juni 2011)

andrerobert schrieb:


> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784
> 
> Haven AM für 333



Ist schon ausverkauft, habe einen der letzen Sätze bekommen....


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2011)

10% Gutschein - Profirad.de


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2011)

FSA team issue chain 9x , 240g:

47% gespart fÃ¼r 27,07â¬ :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25059


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2011)

dann lieber die hier

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...-9fach-Shimano-XTR-Dura-Ace-CN-7701::314.html


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2011)

sry ot...die xtr ist aber 60g schwerer, und ob sie länger hält....


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2011)

ahhhh sorry mein fehler, ich habe 114 (glieder) mit gramm verwechselt,

wusste  nur das die sehr leicht war wo ich mir die damals gekauft habe.

*duck und wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (25. Juni 2011)

beat2eps schrieb:


> Shimano XT Kurbel (175mm) fÃ¼r 118â¬



Die gibts bei BrÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 114,90â¬ inkl. Versand (Produkt bewerten 10â¬ Gutschein abgreifen) in allen LÃ¤ngen.

Habe eine bestellt, die kommt in OVP und mit Innenlager. Nur der Versand kann sich schonmal eine Woche hinziehen.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2011)

Schaltungskette KMC X-10-SL, silber

Mit Shopbewertungsgutschein (-20â¬) und Zahlung per Vorkasse (-2â¬) fÃ¼r 24,94

FÃ¼r wohl eine der besten und leichtesten Ketten


----------



## Snap4x (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht ein Schnäppchen: Ritchey Carbon Sattelstütze 27,2 mm
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Nur heute!


----------



## ticris (26. Juni 2011)

Five Ten Impact Low für 83,36. Newsletteranmeldung gibt nochmal 5 Pfund extra. 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/five-ten-impact-low-mtb-shoes/


----------



## JoT (26. Juni 2011)

Easton MTB-Laufradsatz Havoc AM für 333,- bei Stadler

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-havoc-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19785


----------



## racing_basti (26. Juni 2011)

Bei BS24.cc gibt es die Hope Pro VR Nabe 32L gold für 38,99 + 4,99 Versand.

Bis heute (26.6.) geht noch die Wochenendaktion mit -10%. Macht also ca. 40 für die Vorderradnabe.

http://www.bs24.cc/advanced_search_result.php/search_in_description/0/inc_subcat/1/keywords/130283


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Five Ten Impact Low für 83,36. Newsletteranmeldung gibt nochmal 5 Pfund extra.
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/five-ten-impact-low-mtb-shoes/



Danke 



SRAM 3x9 Trigger-Set
X9 für 48  (ohne Schellen für Matchmaker)
X0 für 98 (mit Schellen)

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?osCsid...1f13a2acdcce&cPath=31_76&sort=2a&filter_id=30


----------



## PST (27. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> X0 für 98 (mit Schellen)
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?osCsid...1f13a2acdcce&cPath=31_76&sort=2a&filter_id=30



Danke, der Preis ist heiß.  Die X.O kommen entgegen der Abbildung
 aber leider auch ohne Schellen!

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## oneeasy (27. Juni 2011)

aber günstiger habe ich die x.o Trigger auch nicht gesehen und deshalb bestellt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2011)

und dann guck dir jetzt mal die preise für schellen an ....


----------



## fabu78 (27. Juni 2011)

SRAM Rear derailleur X9 - 9 Speed - Black - Medium cage -->48,07 Euro

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-rear-derailleur-x9-9v-black-medium-cage.html


----------



## Blaubart (27. Juni 2011)

77bull schrieb:


> Hardtail GT Zaskar....
> Aufrüsten mit anderer Federgabel und anderen Laufrädern, und die "Race-Waffe" ist perfekt... wers mag.....
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-zaskar-carbon-expert-mtb-2010.html



Hehe, da habe ich schon lange nach geschaut. Der selbe Händler hat den Rahmen vom Zaskar Carbon Team für 699Euro! Noch bis Mitternacht!
http://www.jehlebikes.de//gt-zaskar-carbon-team-frame-rahmen-2010.html

Ansonsten 799Euro. Auch in Ordnung, für den der's mag ;-)

Blaubart


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal was aus meinem Lieblingsshop..2 Reifen KENDA Kinetics 26x2,1 fÃ¼r 11,90â¬ (Reifen halten lange)
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2499


----------



## oneeasy (28. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> und dann guck dir jetzt mal die preise für schellen an ....


 
macht bei mir jetzt nichts aus, ich habe die Matchmaker


----------



## ztmguru (28. Juni 2011)

Kein schlechter Preis für den Einstieg ins Carbon Geschäft:
http://www.rad1.de/products/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/bis-1000/Bulls-Carbon-LTD-26-MTB.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (28. Juni 2011)

Wer V-Brakes mag sollte mal bei berg-ab.de gucken. Komplett XT für 35 Eusen (V+H+Hebel)


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Juni 2011)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Preis für den Einstieg ins Carbon Geschäft:
> http://www.rad1.de/products/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/bis-1000/Bulls-Carbon-LTD-26-MTB.html



und wer's gern vollgefedert möchte....
Hai End FS Sondermodell => http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...ermodell-27-Gang-XT-DT-Swiss.html?cat=166153&


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe schon seit geraumer Zeit auf einen Reifenschnapper. 

Nobby Nic oder Mountain King, nicht rein zufällig jemanden einer über den Weg gelaufen?


----------



## dusi__ (28. Juni 2011)

ja, hier


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juni 2011)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Preis für den Einstieg ins Carbon Geschäft:
> http://www.rad1.de/products/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/Hardtail/bis-1000/Bulls-Carbon-LTD-26-MTB.html




und wenn man dann sieht was sich so mancher 
Nachbar für 500 beim örtlichen Händler andrehen läßt


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Beim Outdoor-broker.de gibts gegen etwas Lieferzeit die GoProHD Hero Helmet fÃ¼r 279,95â¬

Versandkosten in DE sind 3,90â¬, aber es gibt noch Preisnachlass fÃ¼r die Newsletteranmeldung.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/gopro-helmet-hd.html


----------



## Tamburin (29. Juni 2011)

Wasserdichte GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤gertasche fÃ¼r 54,99 â¬ bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## waxtomwax (29. Juni 2011)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schon seit geraumer Zeit auf einen Reifenschnapper.
> 
> Nobby Nic oder Mountain King, nicht rein zufällig jemanden einer über den Weg gelaufen?



Bitteschön: Nobby Nic 2.4 snakeskin für 29,50.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...-nobby-nic-evolution-snake-skin-24/13141.html


----------



## scarab (29. Juni 2011)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Bitteschön: Nobby Nic 2.4 snakeskin für 29,50.
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...-nobby-nic-evolution-snake-skin-24/13141.html



... und das Paar für 44,90 EUR:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bby-Nic-2009-Evo-SnakeSkin-PAAR->::14184.html


----------



## fiveelements (29. Juni 2011)

die 2009er nn 2,4" wiegen ca. 730 gramm. pro stück. 

also mehr gummi für weniger geld. was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proluckerdeluxe (29. Juni 2011)

gerade in der werbung gesehen, das ist schon günstig!

Yeti 303

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66078&PartnerID=7601


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

naja ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht soo günstig für ein 2007er Rahmen (ohne zuwissen was der damals gekostet hat).
Dafür bekommste jetzt nen schönen Helius, nen Nomad oder sogar nen Mojo HD.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (29. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> naja ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht soo günstig für ein 2007er Rahmen (ohne zuwissen was der damals gekostet hat).
> Dafür bekommste jetzt nen schönen Helius, nen Nomad oder sogar nen Mojo HD.



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat man damals bei bmo 4500 gelöhnt!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

mh ok dann kann man drüber streiten.

so genug gerede mehr links  danke für diesen thread!


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juni 2011)

Maxxis Minion F FR 2.35 fÃ¼r 17,50â¬!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Maxxis-Minion-FR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e64a101ae


----------



## visualex (30. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Beim Outdoor-broker.de gibts gegen etwas Lieferzeit die GoProHD Hero Helmet für 279,95
> 
> Versandkosten in DE sind 3,90, aber es gibt noch Preisnachlass für die Newsletteranmeldung.
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/gopro-helmet-hd.html



Wer das Angebot verpasst hat und sich nicht scheut in der Schweiz zu bestellen, hier gibt es die Kamera für 265.93 Euro (293.13 Euro inklusive Economy-Versand nach Deutschland):

http://www.sk8shop.ch/d/Multimedia/...D+Helmet+Hero+Wide/5650/?k=456&f=silver&w=EUR


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2011)

+ 19% EUst da die Schweiz nicht in der EU ist.


----------



## visualex (30. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> + 19% EUst da die Schweiz nicht in der EU ist.



Ah danke, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Sickculture (30. Juni 2011)

schon storniert, da fehler im System...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (1. Juli 2011)

Magura Menja 100mm 2011 schwarz 288,45â¬ inkl. (das MJ2012 soll durch neue Buchsen besseres Ansprechverhalten haben, ob man dies bei 2011 nachrÃ¼sten kann, bin ich nicht informiert. Pumpe kann man sich z.B. die Reset fÃ¼r 30â¬ bei BC holen )



Sickculture schrieb:


> SHIMANO SH-MT71 Schuhe zu sensationellem Preis:http://www.fahrrad-fitness-discount....html?XTCsid=5dee3b748b6146ec7a94a8cb4e57fe50
> 59,95 Euro (statt 169,95 UVP)


Danke Thomas  Und Ã¤ndere mal den Link oben, da man sonst auf dein Konto bei dem Shop Ã¼ber den Link zugreifen kann


----------



## j_rg (1. Juli 2011)

http://www.ibood.com/de

Kodak Playsport Zx3 Videokamera (refurbished)

65,90 incl Versandkosten


----------



## Guerill0 (1. Juli 2011)

j_rg schrieb:


> http://www.ibood.com/de
> 
> Kodak Playsport Zx3 Videokamera (refurbished)
> 
> 65,90â¬ incl Versandkosten



Danke! Werd ich wohl eintÃ¼ten mÃ¼ssen  

Auch grad drÃ¼bergestolpert. Fairer Preis.

Rotwild X1 FS Advanced 2011 von 2799,00 EUR auf *1790,00 EUR*
http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A008134


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juli 2011)

Die Kamera hat aber wohl keine Halterung geschweige denn Helmhalterung, oder!?


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Kamera hat aber wohl keine Halterung geschweige denn Helmhalterung, oder!?





> Im Lieferumfang enthalten: KODAK Zx3 PLAYSPORT Kamera, KODAK Lithium-Ionen-Akku KLIC-7004, Usb Ladekabel, HDMI und AV-Kabel, Halteschlaufe, User Guide, ARCSOFT MEDIA IMPRESSION Software für Kodak (in der Kamera)


.


----------



## Deleted 60472 (1. Juli 2011)

gibt ein klemmstativ von hama, taugt aber genausowenig wie die kamera selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_rg (2. Juli 2011)

Videobearbeitungs-Software
Magix Video deluxe 17 Plus  
19,95 + Versand

nicht vergessen
http://gutscheine.mydealz.de/conrad-cxtreme-gutscheine/
und
1 GB Micro-SD-Karte für 1 Cent


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

j_rg schrieb:


> 1 GB Micro-SD-Karte für 1 Cent



Lieferbar ab 14.09.2011


----------



## Tobi1910 (2. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand ein günstiges Werkzeugset bzw. Werkzeugkoffer gesehen?


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Juli 2011)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein günstiges Werkzeugset bzw. Werkzeugkoffer gesehen?



Hier: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-werkzeugkoffer-all2gether-ii/aid:228724

Und bei Facebook kannst du noch einen 10 Gutschein abgreifen:
https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes

Alternativ bei Bruegelmann:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/werkzeug-montage/xlc-werkzeugkoffer-to-tc01/14870.html

oder

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzu...rkzeugkoffersb-verpackt-36-teilig/268534.html

20 kannst du durch eine Shopbewertung sparen!


----------



## fagi1977 (2. Juli 2011)

Servus allerseits!! 

Michelin Wild Rock´R MTB Faltreifen schwarz ab 17,49 :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...helin-Wild-Rock-R-MTB-Faltreifen-schwarz.html


----------



## Tobi1910 (2. Juli 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-werkzeugkoffer-all2gether-ii/aid:228724
> 
> Und bei Facebook kannst du noch einen 10 Gutschein abgreifen:
> https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes
> ...


 


Danke !!

Für Shimano Hollowtech II Standard hört sich schon mal gut an


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Juli 2011)

Rose ist momentan auch die bessere Empfehlung, da Bruegelmann endlos lange Lieferzeiten hat


----------



## Guerill0 (3. Juli 2011)

Wer ein günstiges Dirtbike sucht,...
http://jehlebikes.de/kona-cowan-dirtbike-2009.html


----------



## ollum104 (3. Juli 2011)

bei Canyon ist wieder der alljährliche Tour de France Spezial Verkauf...

Vielleicht is ja für den einen oder anderen was dabei...

http://www.canyon.com/shop/


----------



## mr320 (3. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade zugeschlagen!

Shimano XTR Schalthebelpaar SL-M970 Rapidfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2011)

und das war jetzt ein schnäppchen? nee!


----------



## mr320 (3. Juli 2011)

Und wo bleibt dann die Alternative? Will ich sehen!


----------



## Seader (3. Juli 2011)

hier zb   95,92 , versandkostenfrei, Shimano XTR Schalthebelpaar, 2010:

http://www.sport-shop-fun.de/product_info.php?products_id=3640

wenn man dann aber die zweite hälfte der beschreibung durchliest, kommt man in's grübeln... 



> Ultra Komfortabler und voll verstellbarer Klettergurt. Atmungsaktiver, gepolsterter und zweigeteilter Hüftgurt (Twin Air System) sowie gepolsterte Beinschlaufen. Der Calidris ist perfekt für lange Hängeperioden - z.B. beim Einrichten einer Route, beim Putzen etc.. - eigentlich aber der perfekte Gurt für Big Wall Climbing oder stärker gebaute Kletter oder auch für diese, die einfach den Komfort nicht missen wollen. Bietet enorm viel Platz für Material.Eigenschaften:3D Mesh Material - gut durchlüftet - sehr flexibel - trocknet schnellDoubleBack Bucklesfarblich abgehobene und verstärkte Einbindeschlaufevoll verstellbare Beinschlaufen - voll verstellbarer Hüftgurt4 feste FAST-FORWARD Materialschlaufen - 2 Caritool Schlaufenextra weite TrailLine Loop zur Besfestigung der abnehmbaren elastischen Verbindungsbänder zwischen Hüft und BeinschlaufenDetails:Made in France3 Jahre GarantieErhältlich in den Größen: Gr. 1 und Gr. 2Gewicht: 560 g, 630 gFarbe: gray blackentspricht folgenden Normen: CE, UIAA 105 und EN 12277 typ C Größe:Hüftumfang in cm: Gr.1 (60-90) - Gr.2 (75-105)Beinumfang in cm: Gr.1 (48-58) - Gr.2 (56-70)


----------



## Maracuja10 (4. Juli 2011)

Shimano SPD XT Pedal PD-M770 fÃ¼r 42,90â¬ bei Bruegelmann (Man kann dann noch den bewÃ¤hrten 10â¬ bzw. 20â¬ Gutschein einsetzen):

*
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/pedale/spd-pedale-pdm770-oreflektoren07-mit/224124.html*


----------



## bksmooth (4. Juli 2011)

Bei http://www.mysportbrands.de gibt es derzeit vergünstigte Alpina Helme und Bike-Klamotten von James & Nicholson. 

Man muss sich lediglich auf der Seite registrieren, um die Angebote zu sehen.


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2011)

FÃ¼r alle die sich nicht anmelden wollen eine KurzÃ¼bersicht:
Firebird 30-40â¬
Pheos 85â¬
Mythos 40â¬
Thunder 40â¬
Ansonsten kann man sich bei diesen Anbietern auch einfach mit einer Wegwerfemailadresse anmelden wenn man seine eigene nicht preisgeben will.


----------



## peh (5. Juli 2011)

Dakine AMP 12L Bike-Rucksack inkl. 3L Trinksystem (Nalgene) für 49 Euro (Farbe "Rust")
10 Prozent Rabatt bei Paypalzahlung (nur bis 5.7.)
__________________________________________
44,10 Euro

(Ich habe nicht selbst bestellt, vielleicht kommen noch 4 Euro Versandkosten hinzu - ab 40 Euro sollten die Versandkosten frei sein.)

Dakine AMP 25L Bike-Rucksack inkl. 3L Trinksystem für 64,95 Euro
10 Euro Gutschein für Neukunden
10 Prozent Rabatt bei Paypalzahlung (nur bis 5.7.)
__________________________________________
49,46 Euro


----------



## dusi__ (5. Juli 2011)

Rock Shox SiD RLT 429,-


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

kein schnäppchen!

http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen-Zubehoe...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4034&t=63&c=65&p=65

und weitere andere modelle im shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seaflow (6. Juli 2011)

Alpina Firebird multicolor Gr. 52-57

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpina-Radhelm-F...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item20ba5a30a7

Alpina Corrida Gr. 50-55 carbon-schwarz

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpina-Radhelm-C...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item20ba8f0f8e

------------------

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpina-Fahrradhe...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item746b97f98a

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpina-Fahrradhe...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item746b849e46

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alpina-Fahrradhe...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item895fb307a8


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (7. Juli 2011)

wer das risiko einer 09er 55 eingehen will, hier ist eine 55rc3 fÃ¼r 350â¬
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo....html?XTCsid=b37395e08ab4c009fd23b8f9020be1f2

im notfall kann man sie ja von der garantie richten lassen^^


----------



## danysun2010 (7. Juli 2011)

proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> wer das risiko einer 09er 55 eingehen will, hier ist eine 55rc3 fÃ¼r 350â¬
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo....html?XTCsid=b37395e08ab4c009fd23b8f9020be1f2
> 
> im notfall kann man sie ja von der garantie richten lassen^^



Gibt auch die 66er bei amazon fÃ¼r 399â¬, hab ich grade zufÃ¤llig gesehen..
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Marzocchi-Federgabel-2009-grey-Zoll/dp/B002XYGB36/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1310059148&sr=8-3"]Marzocchi Federgabel 66 RC3 2009, grey, QR20: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]



AuÃerdem einige Sachen von Maloja bei amazon reduziert, wie immer sind ein paar GrÃ¶Ãen gÃ¼nstiger und andere nicht..
Edit: Link geht irgendwie nicht.. bei amazon nach Maloja suchen!


----------



## biketunE (7. Juli 2011)

danysun2010 schrieb:


> Gibt auch die 66er bei amazon für 399, hab ich grade zufällig gesehen..
> Marzocchi Federgabel 66 RC3 2009, grey, QR20: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> 
> ...



Maloja Shorts in gängigen Größen zum Teil 40-50% reduziert!


----------



## Kesan (8. Juli 2011)

RockShox Rerverb 30,9x380mm für 179,99

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Joe911 (8. Juli 2011)

Magura Marta mit Storm SL 180mm: 99,-- pro Stück!

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000401&product=A008096


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (8. Juli 2011)

pinker xo shifter 3  9fach 75 euro

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/GLSRX0R/sram-x0-trigger-shifter

net ultra billig aber der ist ja mittlerweile schon eher rar


----------



## DirtMTB (8. Juli 2011)

WTB Laser Disc Lite MTB Vorderradnabe 32 Loch 26

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5274&osCsid=07d103bb9099707989856329140f95ab


----------



## rODAHn (8. Juli 2011)

Cube Elite HPC Black line Carbonrahmen (2010) für 499,-
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p20431_Rahmen-Cube-Elite-HPC-2010-Black-Line.html


----------



## Euforias (9. Juli 2011)

Fox 36 Float R 160 1 1/8  499E
Fox 36 Float RC 2 160 1 1/8  559E
Rock Shox Boxxer DH 1 1/8 369E

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...op38023/Categories/Superschnapper/Federgabeln


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juli 2011)

hier


----------



## ml-55 (9. Juli 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> RockShox Rerverb 30,9x380mm für 179,99
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php




fu**!!!
hatte gestern kein internet
*heul*


----------



## Der_Baal (10. Juli 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> RockShox Rerverb 30,9x380mm für 179,99
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## fabu78 (10. Juli 2011)

Der_Baal schrieb:


>



ja...... jeden Tag ein neues Angebot


----------



## Der_Baal (10. Juli 2011)

Schau nochmal genau hin, ich habe es extra rot eingekreist.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, ist echt hammerlustig und auch noch nie vorgekommen!


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2011)

Zudem darf man LP meines Wissens nicht verschicken


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

Bei Bike-components:
Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn Coil 9mm Schnellspanner: 239â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25685_Sektor-RL-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html

Bin echt am Ã¼berlegen meine Revelation Air U Turn zu tauschen 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2011)

Nur wegen der Stahlfeder? Fand das Abtauchen an Stufen bisher auch eher störend aber sonst kann man nicht meckern...


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

Reizt mich irgendwie schon die Stahlfeder zu testen, soll ja angeblich doch ne Offenbarung zu Luft sein...aber naja, gibt ja schon genug Threads dazu.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Juli 2011)

jaja Coil gegen Luft 

also ich muss sagen nach dem Bike Test WE in Saalbach...bei den Luftfahrwerken hat sich einiges getahn in die richtige Richtung 
Roco Air traumhaft und Lyrik SoloAir auch super ohne alles genauestens auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt zu haben 

aber ich bleibe bei meinem Coil Fahrwerk (Lyrik/Vivid)


----------



## Guerill0 (12. Juli 2011)

10% auf alles bei Jehle
http://jehlebikes.de/newsletterforward_14_22723_serverview.html


----------



## .floe. (12. Juli 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> 10% auf alles bei Jehle
> http://jehlebikes.de/newsletterforward_14_22723_serverview.html



Danke! 

Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Magura Marta mit Storm SL 180mm: 99,-- pro Stück!
> 
> http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000401&product=A008096




DANKE!!! Hab' die letzte ergattert - so eine wollte ich schon seit längerem für meine "Karbon-Schwuchtel" haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (13. Juli 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> DANKE!!! Hab' die letzte ergattert - so eine wollte ich schon seit längerem für meine "Karbon-Schwuchtel" haben.



Gern geschehen - wobei ich denke, daß es diese Preise bald wieder gibt, sobal von Magura weitere MTx-Bremsen in den Markt gelangen.

Für RR-Fahrer interessanter Reifen (auch in div. Farben):
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...008117&sidDEMOSHOP=v0m3git970rhvr1vchg1tpm4k0


----------



## j_rg (13. Juli 2011)

NoTubes ZTR Olympic 32,50


Lezyne Pressure Drive Mini Pump 23.84 small/blau


Michelin Wild Race'R 12,99  26"/2.00


----------



## lt-midseason07 (14. Juli 2011)

Ist das vielleicht ein Schnäppchen? Mir scheints zumindest so:
Crank Brothers Acid 2 - Pedal:
http://www.bike24.net/p16237.html


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2011)

Hier gibts noch zwei Paar fÃ¼r 70â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Ich bins! (14. Juli 2011)

Also ein Paar für 35?


----------



## RFID (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Also ein Paar fÃ¼r 35â¬?



2 Pedale --> 1 Paar --> 75 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2011)

Natürlich pro Paar, das hätte man aber durch einen Klick auf den Link auch in 3sec rausfinden können. Ist aber auch nur noch 1 da, damit dürfte wieder Klarheit herrschen.


----------



## lt-midseason07 (14. Juli 2011)

Also ein Pedal für 35?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (14. Juli 2011)

661 Protektoren
http://stores.ebay.de/motorcycle-ou...12958016&_sid=148554606&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
661 Handschuhe
http://stores.ebay.de/motorcycle-ou...02969016&_sid=148554606&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## bksmooth (14. Juli 2011)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> 661 Protektoren
> http://stores.ebay.de/motorcycle-ou...12958016&_sid=148554606&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 661 Handschuhe
> http://stores.ebay.de/motorcycle-ou...02969016&_sid=148554606&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322




Die Angebote sind okay, wenn nicht die hohen Versandkosten von 8 Euro nach Deutschland dazukommen würden.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2011)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Die Angebote sind okay, wenn nicht die hohen Versandkosten von 8 Euro nach Deutschland dazukommen würden.



Bei vielen Händlern in D zahlste auch 6,90 Versand


----------



## b_a_s_t_i_w (14. Juli 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...100mm-2010-mattschwarz-mit-remote-option.html

Reba SL 2010 249


----------



## Seader (14. Juli 2011)

scho wech  mist...


----------



## nollak (14. Juli 2011)

Da hät sich mein Arbeitskollge glaub auch drüber gefreut der sucht eine in matt schwarz


----------



## Snap4x (15. Juli 2011)

FOX RP23 2010 fÃ¼r nur 109â¬ (allerdings nur 190 mm!)

http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Fox/...Fox-Float-RP23-2010-190mm-45mm-Hub-*neu*.html


----------



## baumeister21 (15. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> FOX RP23 2010 für nur 109 (allerdings nur 190 mm!)
> 
> http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Fox/...Fox-Float-RP23-2010-190mm-45mm-Hub-*neu*.html



allerdings nur mit 45mm hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (15. Juli 2011)

Wieder Summer Sale bei CRC. Ein bisschen was ist dabei. Mal nach Thomson Elite oder Race Face Atlas suchen


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Juli 2011)

14 Ausgaben der bike fÃ¼r 47â¬ inkl. 40â¬ Rose Gutschein.
(oder MTB Rider bzw. Freeride mit anderen PrÃ¤mien, siehe Link)

Bezahlung auf Rechnung mÃ¶glich.

https://abobestellung.delius-klasing.de/rose_newsletter0511/

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## katzenschnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

Moin,
hab mich heute gegen die HS33 und für die Avid SD7 entschieden.
Den Preis von 53,90 incl. Versand fürs ganze SET find ich schon *hot*. 

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Bremsen/V-brakes/AVID-Single-Digit-7-V-Brake-Set--2.html


----------



## rami (15. Juli 2011)

schaut mal hier bei RCZ
hab bisher bei Bestellungen keine Probleme gehabt, waren sehr schnell mit der Lieferung

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-011-rear-derailleur-xo-10v-red-long-cage.html

Schaltwerk X0 10Fach 97 

oder

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-011-chainset-xo-3x10-10-speed-22-33-44-175mm-red.html

Kurbel X0 zum Preis von 173 

ooooder 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-011-trigger-xo-red-10-speed-3x10.html

Schalthebel X0...96 Euronen...


Grüsse
Ralf


----------



## katzenschnitzel (15. Juli 2011)

Ooooooooooooder 9fach SW+Shifter für 178.00 EUR
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5599&osCsid=6e189bd628f34fc69f1c8c5bd0df1489




rami schrieb:


> schaut mal hier bei RCZ
> hab bisher bei Bestellungen keine Probleme gehabt, waren sehr schnell mit der Lieferung
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-011-rear-derailleur-xo-10v-red-long-cage.html
> ...


----------



## criscross (15. Juli 2011)

ZTR Flow Felgen 59,95 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25503_ZTR-Flow-26--Disc-Felge-.html


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2011)

Syntace Vector Lowrider 25,4 13mm 12° für 39,90:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Nach-Marke-Hersteller/Syntace/Syntace-Vector-Lowrider-7075-SB.html


----------



## juneoen (17. Juli 2011)

CRATONI INTERCEPTOR fullfave  hel 70 statt 190

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k851/a47241/interceptor-petrol-2010.html


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Juli 2011)

http://www.shadestation.co.uk/search.php?filter[goggles]=on&keywords=adidas&filter_orderby=products_price+asc

adidas id2 Goggles fett reduziert!!!! 
kann mir jemand sagen, wie sicher diese seite ist und was für Linsen man nehmen müsste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (18. Juli 2011)

Shimano XTR Klickpedale PD-M980 für 89,95 EUR bei bike components


----------



## C.Hill (18. Juli 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Wieder Summer Sale bei CRC. Ein bisschen was ist dabei. Mal nach Thomson Elite oder Race Face Atlas suchen



Besten Dank für den Tip!

RaceFace Atlas FR Lenker für 43 allinc. Und lieferbar!
Meiner ist unterwegs


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

Meiner auch


----------



## ollum104 (18. Juli 2011)

Is zwar aus dem Bikemarkt, aber wird von einem Händler mit Rechnung und Garantie verkauft.

Trek Scratch 9 Modell 2011 RH 19,5 für 2790 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396046/cat/all


----------



## ______________ (18. Juli 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Wieder Summer Sale bei CRC. Ein bisschen was ist dabei. Mal nach Thomson Elite oder Race Face Atlas suchen




War ja klar, das der Stealth wieder nicht dabei ist...


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

Joa hätte auch lieber nen stealth oder nen schwarzen gehabt, aber ich hoffe einfach mal da drauf das blau auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ______________ (18. Juli 2011)

Einfaches Schwarz ist doch lieferbar.

Zumindest als Fr...


----------



## Büscherammler (18. Juli 2011)

Gibt doch schwarze


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

Ja aber für nen andern Preis


----------



## Büscherammler (18. Juli 2011)

nein, alle 43,33 ausser Stealth


----------



## ______________ (18. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Ja aber für nen andern Preis




FR:






AM:






Sind doch beide noch für den niedrigen Preis lieferbar.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. Juli 2011)

wer günstige Schläuche braucht, bei CRC gibts die Airwave im Angebot

17,33 für ein 10er Pack 26"MTB Reifen
2,17 (!!) für das 10er Pack 28" bis 700x32c


----------



## Deleted 100301 (19. Juli 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Is zwar aus dem Bikemarkt, aber wird von einem Händler mit Rechnung und Garantie verkauft.
> 
> Trek Scratch 9 Modell 2011 RH 19,5 für 2790 
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396046/cat/all



Hier das Air 8. Neu für 2000 Euro mit Garantie vom Trek Store in München:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/395067/cat/all

Hab schon zugeschlagen


----------



## nollak (19. Juli 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> nein, alle 43,33 ausser Stealth



Wo ich am Freitag bestellt hatte war der schwarze für 65 lieferbar... Muss ich mal schauen wenn der blaue nicht passt verkauf ich den halt wieder und hole mir den schwarzen.


----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wer günstige Schläuche braucht, bei CRC gibts die Airwave im Angebot
> 
> 17,33 für ein 10er Pack 26"MTB Reifen
> 2,17 (!!) für das 10er Pack 28" bis 700x32c



Pack es mal in den Warenkorb, bei mir wurde es umgerechnet. 2,17 EUR für den Einzelreifen.


----------



## Taxoffice! (19. Juli 2011)

Santa Cruz Bullit, Rahmengröße S,  weiß oder silber, mit Fox Van RC Dämpfer für 999

http://www.probikeshop.fr/soldes-santa-cruz-cadre-bullit-blanc-fox-vanrc/68464.html
http://www.probikeshop.fr/soldes-santa-cruz-cadre-bullit-bare-fox-vanrc/68467.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Pack es mal in den Warenkorb, bei mir wurde es umgerechnet. 2,17 EUR für den Einzelreifen.



inzwischen korrigiert, gestern abend gabs die noch für den Preis 
na mal schauen ob meine Bestellung durchgeht


----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Juli 2011)

*Deore XT PD-M785*


hat die jemand günstiger als als bei Bikemailorder für 62, gesehen?


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. Juli 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Pedalen/Shimano-PD-M785-Pedal::38176.html?

59,90

Günstiger hab Ich die auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## bastelfreak (19. Juli 2011)

Hibike dazu die 10% vom Newslettergutschein, dann hast du sie fÃ¼r 56â¬


----------



## elias (19. Juli 2011)

Paar DT-Swiss Schnellspanner für 9,99 Euro:
http://raddiscount.de/P06667.html


----------



## peh (19. Juli 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Pack es mal in den Warenkorb, bei mir wurde es umgerechnet. 2,17 EUR für den Einzelreifen.


Bei mir hat's noch geklappt. Ob wirklich geliefert wird, weiß ich nicht, wär mir aber auch egal.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Hibike dazu die 10% vom Newslettergutschein, dann hast du sie für 56


Wo gibt es den Gutschein?


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juli 2011)

Im Newsletter gibt es öfter welche, aber im letzten hatte zumindest ich auch keinen neuen.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Danke. Habe gerade nochmal meine Mailbox durchgeschaut. Der letzte Gutschein war im Februrar dabei. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAX01 (20. Juli 2011)

Continental Der Kaiser 2,5 Apex 4/112 tpi black chili fÃ¼r 29,90â¬

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fen-62-559-26x2-50-schwarz-4-112tpi-Apex.html


----------



## bastelfreak (20. Juli 2011)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Continental Der Kaiser 2,5 Apex 4/112 tpi black chili für 29,90
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fen-62-559-26x2-50-schwarz-4-112tpi-Apex.html



Nöp, ist die günstige Variante ohne BCC (UVP 39,90)


----------



## .floe. (20. Juli 2011)

Shimano Saint BR810 ohne Scheiben, Adapter und unbefÃ¼llt fÃ¼r 243,95â¬

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...00mm08post-mount-metal-pad-orotor/227068.html

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...10-1700mm08oadapter-metal-porotor/227069.html

Wer eine Shopbewertung abgibt, bekommt einen 20â¬ Gutschein. FÃ¼r eine Produktbewertung gibts nen 10â¬ Gutschein. Pro Bestellung ist ein Gutschein einlÃ¶sbar. Wer jetzt vorne und hinten seperat bestellt, landet am Ende bei 213,95â¬ fÃ¼r den kompletten Satz


----------



## fishbone121 (20. Juli 2011)

Kann nochmal wer was zu den id2 brillenseite sagen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

Bei CNC:
Satz Hope Pro 2 (nicht Evo!) schwarz/32-Loch für 198,00
Satz DT 240s 32-Loch/6-Loch für 303,00


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juli 2011)

Bei der Bike-Box gibt es den Satz der alten Hope pro Naben für 180, und ein Satz der neuen Hope pro EVO kostet 205:
http://www.bike-box.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Nöp, ist die günstige Variante ohne BCC (UVP 39,90)



Gibt's da irgendwo eine Übersicht über die verschiedenen Varianten? Auf der Conti Seite sieht es so aus als würde es den Reifen nur in einer Version geben.


----------



## Weirdo (20. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht interessant für die Leute, die aus der Regensburger Richtung kommen: Bei Sports Experts Regensburg gibts grad recht günstige Bike-Angebote.

Carbon-Hardtail, Rock Shox SID RLT, Sram X.0/X.9, Avid Elixir CR...
http://ht-bikes.com/bike/mountain/xcr-carbon-c2 für 1000 Euro.

Einsteiger-Fully, Rock Shox Recon Gold, XT/SLX, Avid Elixir 3...
http://ht-bikes.com/bike/mountain/mtb-savage-4.5 für 800 Euro.

Einsteiger-/Winter-/Schlechtwetterrennrad, Shimano Sora
http://ht-bikes.com/bike/rennrad/rc-speed für 300 Euro.


----------



## Taxoffice! (20. Juli 2011)

Wer centerlock mag, für den ist das ein richtig gutes Angebot
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11181&osCsid=50e361cbbf0f175cb890774a0f73ae6e


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Juli 2011)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant für die Leute, die aus der Regensburger Richtung kommen: Bei Sports Experts Regensburg gibts grad recht günstige Bike-Angebote.
> 
> Carbon-Hardtail, Rock Shox SID RLT, Sram X.0/X.9, Avid Elixir CR...
> http://ht-bikes.com/bike/mountain/xcr-carbon-c2 für 1699 Euro.
> ...



das für 1000 hat shimano slx/xt und reba


----------



## goegolo (20. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bei der Bike-Box gibt es den Satz der alten Hope pro Naben fÃ¼r 180â¬, und ein Satz der neuen Hope pro EVO kostet 205â¬:
> http://www.bike-box.de/



Versandkosten sind mit 10â¬ gaga 

Edit: Versand auch fÃ¼r 5,46â¬ bei Vorauskasse mÃ¶glich,  das erledigen andere Shops trotzdem gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## Weirdo (20. Juli 2011)

> das für 1000 hat shimano slx/xt und reba



Nein, meine Angaben waren schon korrekt. Siehe hier ein Bild aus dem Sports Experts-Prospekt, der mir heute ins Haus geflattert ist:


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Juli 2011)

Druckfehler?!


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Juli 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Versandkosten sind mit 10 gaga
> 
> Edit: Versand auch für 5,46 bei Vorauskasse möglich,  das erledigen andere Shops trotzdem günstiger.



Solange der gesamtpreis trotzdem unter anderen Angeboten liegt, passt es ja und gerad bei Hope Teilen, ist die Bike-Box unschlagbar.


----------



## ztmguru (20. Juli 2011)

Heist das, das die Räder bei euch in der Ecke im Laden zu dem genannten Preis zu haben sind?


----------



## Weirdo (20. Juli 2011)

> Heist das, das die Räder bei euch in der Ecke im Laden zu dem genannten Preis zu haben sind?



So siehts wohl aus! 
http://www.sports-experts.com/de/Standorte/SPORTS-EXPERTS-Regensburg#flyer + "aktuelles Flugblatt" anklicken, dort ist dann auch das reduzierte Hardtail zu finden!

Um hier nicht völlig OT zu kommen, ein Angebot:

2 Hutchinson-Schläuche für 2,99 Euro:
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Hutc...x-Schlauch-hutchinson-26x1.70-2.35-SV-32.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Solange der gesamtpreis trotzdem unter anderen Angeboten liegt, passt es ja und gerad bei Hope Teilen, ist die Bike-Box unschlagbar.



Stimmt!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2011)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Nein, meine Angaben waren schon korrekt. Siehe hier ein Bild aus dem Sports Experts-Prospekt, der mir heute ins Haus geflattert ist:



das nenne ich mal ein top angebot!

der rahmen dürfte ein axman m6 (actionsports s-light) sein.


----------



## TomatoAc (20. Juli 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Shimano Saint BR810 ohne Scheiben, Adapter und unbefüllt für 243,95
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...00mm08post-mount-metal-pad-orotor/227068.html
> 
> ...







> *Set besteht aus Bremssattel, Metall Belag, Bremshebel und Leitungsanschlüssen.
> 
> Ohne Scheibe!
> *
> ...



Heisst das jetzt die Leitung ist dabei oder nicht? Bin etwas verwirrt, oben steht Leitungsanschlüsse, unten steht noch die 1m Leitung dabei.


----------



## Dreh (20. Juli 2011)

Ich würd sagen, dass die Leitung dabei ist, wenn sie in den Lieferdetails aufgeführt wird (zur Sicherheit könntest du aber auch noch da anrufen..)


----------



## .floe. (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab angerufen. Ist alles dabei, nur kein Mineralöl.


----------



## Deleted685 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Kurbelganitur-ATLAS-Turbine/dp/B003H0560E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311257857&sr=8-1"]Amazon.de[/ame]: Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel inkl. Turbine Blättern, für 117,39 finde ich das ganz günstig.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## axagon (21. Juli 2011)

955Gr. wiegt sie mit Lager, zu Schwer, leider. Außerdem falsche Farbe 

Aber der Preis ist Wahnsinn, wirklich!!!!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juli 2011)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Nein, meine Angaben waren schon korrekt. Siehe hier ein Bild aus dem Sports Experts-Prospekt, der mir heute ins Haus geflattert ist:



*O.k. Sie hatten 4 Stück da von dem Rad, gerade telefoniert.*


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Juli 2011)

guter thread. muss ich öfters mal reinschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (21. Juli 2011)

SRAM 011 Chainset X9 - 3x10 - 22/33/44 - 175mm fÃ¼r *95,18 â¬*





Passendes Schaltwerk: SRAM 011 Rear derailleur X9 Red - Long cage Carbon - 10 Speed fÃ¼r *52,90 â¬*





Allgemein recht gute Sram Schnapper dabei.


----------



## foxtower (21. Juli 2011)

http://www.probikeshop.net/rockshox...r-100mm-poploc-schwarz-silber-2011/71482.html

ROCKSHOX Gabel REBA RL Dual Air 100mm PopLoc Schwarz Silber 2011
Kostet 279,00  +10,-  Versand (Die weiße sogar nur 264,90 )

Also ich fands guenstig ....


----------



## goegolo (22. Juli 2011)

foxtower schrieb:


> http://www.probikeshop.net/rockshox...r-100mm-poploc-schwarz-silber-2011/71482.html
> 
> ROCKSHOX Gabel REBA RL Dual Air 100mm PopLoc Schwarz Silber 2011
> Kostet 279,00  +10,-  Versand (Die weiße sogar nur 264,90 )
> ...



Aus der Angebotsbeschreibung: 
_Aufprall_ verstellbar: Ja [...]
_Drehzapfen_ Durchmesser: 1"1/8 [...]


----------



## damonsta (22. Juli 2011)

Automatisches Übersetzungstool.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (22. Juli 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> *O.k. Sie hatten 4 Stück da von dem Rad, gerade telefoniert.*


Hab mir das Ding grade gekauft. Ich hab leider keine Waage da - mir  wurde gesagt 10,4kg in XL (53cm) ohne Pedale. Das Deal hat imho absolut  keine Mogelparts.

 Carbon-Monocoque Rahmen - dürfte wirklich baugleich mit dem S-Light von Actionsports sein; und ist sogar mit Schutzfolie am Unterrohr abgeklebt
 SID RLT 100mm schwarz (wie finde ich raus aus welchem Jahr sie ist?)
 X9-Gruppe 28/42 - 12-36 mit X0-Schaltwerk (sollte aus 2011 sein)
Avid Elixir CR 180/160
 LRS: X9-Naben + XR400 Felgen in weiß + Conti Raceking 2,2
 Anbauteile sind Ritchey Pro und ein Sattel von der Hausmarke von  Sportsexperts; Pedale sind Shimano PDM 505; dazu gabs 15 Rabatt auf  Lichter, alle Rückstrahler und eine Klingel





 Also wer noch eines findet => KAUFEN!


----------



## sharpe (22. Juli 2011)

bis Du hingefahren, oder versendet er auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2011)

die sid rlt gibt es erst seit 2011.


----------



## fischkuchen (22. Juli 2011)

Gibt es einen Grund, weshalb sram 2011 Teile fast schon günstiger zu haben sind als 2010 Teile?


----------



## suoixon (22. Juli 2011)

hm, Bikeexpo ist gerade und Eurobike stehn vor der Tür!
der alte kram muss raus


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (22. Juli 2011)

sharpe schrieb:


> bis Du hingefahren, oder versendet er auch?



bin Österreicher und bin hingefahren; Versand gibts keinen glaub ich und wenn, dann bestimmt nicht für das Radl, das "weggeht wie die warmen Semmeln" um den Verkäufer zu zitieren.


----------



## bobons (23. Juli 2011)

Crank Brothers Iodine All Mountain C 2010 orange 21.67


----------



## Alex-F (23. Juli 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wer günstige Schläuche braucht, bei CRC gibts die Airwave im Angebot
> 
> 17,33 für ein 10er Pack 26"MTB Reifen
> 2,17 (!!) für das 10er Pack 28" bis 700x32c



Sind das die die jetzt für 21,66 drin sind?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Juli 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Hab mir das Ding grade gekauft. Ich hab leider keine Waage da - mir  wurde gesagt 10,4kg in XL (53cm) ohne Pedale. Das Deal hat imho absolut  keine Mogelparts.
> 
> Carbon-Monocoque Rahmen - dürfte wirklich baugleich mit dem S-Light von Actionsports sein; und ist sogar mit Schutzfolie am Unterrohr abgeklebt....
> 
> Also wer noch eines findet => KAUFEN!



Nochmal, es gab in allen Filialen insgesamt 4 Stück dieses Rades zu kaufen, so die Aussage am Telefon. D.h. ausser Dir kamen 3 andere bei dieser Kette mit verschiedenen Filialen zum Zug. Ob die Aussage stimmt weiss ich nicht, aber wenn einem das schon am Telefon erzählt wird...

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## peh (23. Juli 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Sind das die die jetzt für 21,66 drin sind?


Ja, die sind's. Warum?


----------



## Alex-F (23. Juli 2011)

Hatte den Preis von dir nicht gefunden, aber 21 ist ja auch noch gut.
Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit den Schläuchen gemacht?


----------



## juneoen (24. Juli 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8569

thomson elite satteltütze ab 50 euro

die ohne laybayk gibts auch für den preis

leider nicht in 31,6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich suche die Avid Digit 5 für vorne und hinten.
Hat jemand einen Preis unter 25,-- Euro das Paar ?

Danke und Gruss
k.


----------



## gomm13 (24. Juli 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38851

NoTubes Olymic für 32,50


----------



## juneoen (24. Juli 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche die Avid Digit 5 für vorne und hinten.
> Hat jemand einen Preis unter 25,-- Euro das Paar ?
> 
> ...



dafür gibts den ich such ein schnäppchenthread....


----------



## 321Stefan (24. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Nirolo (25. Juli 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> .



oben: themenoptionen -> dieses thema abonnieren


btt:
http://www.bike-palast.com/Bekleidung/Wind-Regen/VAUDE-Casella-III-eVent-Regenhose.html

kenn den shop nicht, aber eVent-Sachen sind sonst ein gutes Stück teurer.
Wer in der Nähe von Metzingen wohnt kann auch dort mal in den Vaude-Outlet schauen, da gibts sie für 80.


----------



## araknoid (25. Juli 2011)

für kleine Leute (38er rahmen):

Sunn Radical finest DH-rahmen 2010 um knapp über 1000,- EUR (-52%).

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66557


----------



## 44freak (26. Juli 2011)

FSA - Pig DH Pro Steuersatz (ohne Krallenmutterset)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Steuersatz-AKTION-ohne-Krallenset::27770.html


----------



## provester (26. Juli 2011)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal:

RaceFace Atlas AM/FR Kurbel für 117,-

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Kurbelganitur-ATLAS-Turbine/dp/B003H0560E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311698491&sr=8-1"]Race Face Kurbelganitur ATLAS FR Crank Turbine Rings: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## TonySoprano (26. Juli 2011)

hatten mer schon post #2083 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8544175&postcount=2083


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (27. Juli 2011)

> Shimano Saint BR810 ohne Scheiben, Adapter und unbefÃ¼llt fÃ¼r 243,95â¬
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradtei...or/227068.html
> 
> ...



Kurzer Nachtrag zu der Aktion: 

Bremse 1 ist mittlerweile bei mir eingetrudelt, Bremse 2 noch unterwegs, da ja unabhÃ¤ngig voneinander bestellt. Bei der Bremse, die in Shimano OVP kommt, ist die Leitung dabei. Und entgegen der Beschreibung im Netz und der Auskunft der Mitarbeiterin am Telefon ist die Bremse vormontiert und befÃ¼llt!. Material zum kÃ¼rzen der Leitungen ist auch dabei!


----------



## juneoen (27. Juli 2011)

dt swiss hügi fr naben satz 180  euro

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=640&osCsid=f250007d4be1d4e6b7f877882b278a94


----------



## Kesan (27. Juli 2011)

GoPro - HD Hero für 279 anstelle 349 heut bei Outdoor-Broker

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike.html


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2011)

bei jelebikes.de gibts ab heute 10% Rabatt auf alles.


----------



## katzenschnitzel (27. Juli 2011)

Na wenn 5 Euro für nen Syntace VRO Cannondale Stem kein Schnäppchen ist! 

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/129923


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2011)

und die clamps 40 â¬ 140-170 mm ist auch eine ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (27. Juli 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> dt swiss hügi fr naben satz 180  euro
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=640&osCsid=f250007d4be1d4e6b7f877882b278a94



Achtung, die Serie entspricht meines Wissens der '02-04er "Hügi FR", bei welcher zuhauf die Hinterradnaben gerissen sind. Ich weiß ja nicht ob im Gewährleistungsfall dann DT ( -> 440er Körper) oder Magura (???) übernehmen würde, aber den ganzen Ärger mit umspeichen usw. wäre mir dieses "Schnäppchen" eh nicht wert...


----------



## famagoer (27. Juli 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> GoPro - HD Hero für 279 anstelle 349 heut bei Outdoor-Broker
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike.html


Saugeil, danke!


----------



## clmns (27. Juli 2011)

Hibike hat SSV:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4d2dcdac65330/c1/show.html

Sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei.


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Juli 2011)

Evoc Freeride Trail fÃ¼r 115 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger habe ich den noch nicht gefunden:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...de-Trail-Protektor-Rucksack-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Juli 2011)

nur M günstig, gibts bei crc für 80


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> nur M günstig, gibts bei crc für 80



Schau mal  von was für einem Jahr der ist ! 

Der dort ist von 2010 der bei Bike-Comp. von 2011. 
So kannst du die nicht vergleichen......der 2011 ist wesentlich besser!


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2011)

Und was soll der besser können??

Hier noch ein HT Schnäppchen!!
http://www.veloxtra.de/Angebote-oxid/Fahrraeder/Rocky-Mountain-Vertex-50-Black-White-RH-18-2010.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## chris12 (28. Juli 2011)

2012er Totem:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29771_Totem-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html

haben die sich vertan?


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

ich glaube schon.. seit wann gibbet bei gabeln ein Bleedkit im Lieferumfang?


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Ist bei der Totem normal. Die hat unten in den Tauchrohren zwei kleine Schrauben durch die du Öl ablassen / neues Einfüllen kannst. Es geht hierbei um die ~15ml die zur Schmierung in jedem Tauchrohr stehen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

ah.. ok.. wusste ich nicht.,. DANKE - sehr sinnvolles feature


----------



## ztmguru (28. Juli 2011)

Seit ein paar Tagen sind einige 2012 Teile im Handel angekommen, daher sind die Preise der "alten" Teile auch am fallen und bei der Gabel handelt es sich halt um eine neue.


----------



## chris12 (28. Juli 2011)

aber so güstig war die totem bisher noch nie. selbst die "bluk" verpackungen waren immer teurer. glaube ich zumindest....

meinst du die 11er werden noch günstiger? so riesig kann die marge doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2011)

Ich vermute, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. BC hat letztes Jahr bei den RS Gabeln auch schon mächtig vorgelegt, dass die Sektor U-Turn nur 259 kostet, wollte damals auch keiner glauben.


----------



## ollum104 (29. Juli 2011)

Für alle die in der Nähe von Bocholt wohnen, kann man wohl, den seit heut gestarteten SSV bei Rose, wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Kurz zum nachlesen auch in diesem thread...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536091&highlight=rose+ssv


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juli 2011)

wer X0 Drehgriffe braucht : 9 / 3 fach fÃ¼r 29 â¬

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A003112


----------



## mightyEx (29. Juli 2011)

Heute lag in der Tageszeitung ein Stadler-Prospekt. In Berlin gibt's das Bulls Copperhead 29 fÃ¼r 899,- â¬. Diese Aktion gilt allerdings nur bei Alt-Rad gegen Neu-Bike, quasi "AbwrackprÃ¤mie" (sonst 1199,- â¬). Stadler wirbt mit "...mindestens 300 Euro fÃ¼r Ihr altes Bike - ohne Wenn und Aber!". Und wer gerade nicht flÃ¼ssig ist, kann die 899,- â¬ in 10 Monaten zu 89,90 â¬ abstottern (also 0% Zinsen). Sind also umgerechnet 25% Rabatt, zumindest wenn man zugrunde legt, dass das Alt-Rad im Tausch praktisch nichts wert wÃ¤re. Aber da "ohne Wenn und Aber..." kÃ¶nnte man ja den verstaubten GÃ¶ppel ausm Keller nehmen  .

Keine Ahnung, ob's das Bike sonst noch irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger gibt, aber ich habe zumindest nix vergleichbares auf die schnelle gefunden. Die Frage ist auch, wieviel Stadler auf Lager hat, weil "Angebote nur solange der Vorrat reicht".

Sind noch andere Bikes reduziert, aber ich habe das wegen der 29" gepostet.

Nebenbei hat Stadler am kommenden So. von 13.00 bis 20.00 Uhr offen (zumindest hier in Berlin). Also genau das richtige bei dem vorhergesagten Mist-Wetter.


----------



## Guerill0 (29. Juli 2011)

2011er Avid Bremsen (mit Scheiben!) zum sehr fairer Kurs
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?list=WG000499


----------



## nav (29. Juli 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...55-RC3-160mm-Federgabel-grau-2009::24124.html

stark reduzierte 160mm gabel von Marzocchi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja 2009er ,davon ist abzuraten


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wer X0 Drehgriffe braucht : 9 / 3 fach für 29 
> 
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A003112




Danke


----------



## krysheri (30. Juli 2011)

ROCK SHOX Reba Team schwarz 192.78EUR

ROCK SHOX Sid Race schwarz             249.50EUR


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## ollum104 (30. Juli 2011)

Totem coil 1.5 für unter 300 Euro bei berg-ab.de

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1619


----------



## Seader (30. Juli 2011)

die superleggera dort ist auch attraktiv, preislich wie technisch; die haben schon so einiges leckeres zeug da atm; merci für die links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juli 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Totem coil 1.5 für unter 300 Euro bei berg-ab.de
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1619



 nix gefunden


----------



## ollum104 (30. Juli 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> nix gefunden



War für 293,xx Euro drin...
War wohl ein Einzelstück, ähnlich der beiden Sid/Reba Gabeln, die oben schon mal gepostet wurden. Die sind auch nicht mehr drin...


----------



## ToDusty (30. Juli 2011)

ROCK SHOX Pike 454   -  249.90EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1906

.


----------



## suoixon (31. Juli 2011)

Wer in der NÃ¤he von Herzogenaurach wohnt, da ist heute verkaufsoffener Sonntag (13-18Uhr)
Bei adidas ist der VIP Bereich heute fÃ¼r jeden geÃ¶ffnet und es gibt UVP-44%  auf alles was da ist.
z.B. Evil Eye Pro fÃ¼r ca. 112â¬.


----------



## Snap4x (31. Juli 2011)

Ab morgen, Mo. 01.08., ist in Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung (NRW? Ganz Deutschland?) bei Penny ein Fahrradmontage StÃ¤nder wieder im Angebot, so wie er von Aldi war. FÃ¼r nur 24,95â¬.
 Einer wird schon meiner


----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2011)

Und direkt noch eins:

Angle Set von Cane Creek fÃ¼r nur 139,99â¬ 
Aber nur heute den 01.08.

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## peh (1. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ab morgen, Mo. 01.08., ist in Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung (NRW? Ganz Deutschland?) bei Penny ein Fahrradmontage Ständer wieder im Angebot


Zumindest in Sachsen gibt es den auch, hier der Link.

Wobei ich mich mit einer Empfehlung zurückhalte. Ich habe so einen Radständer von Lidl, und der ist sein Geld schwerlich wert.


----------



## mi2 (1. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ab morgen, Mo. 01.08., ist in Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung (NRW? Ganz Deutschland?) bei Penny ein Fahrradmontage Ständer wieder im Angebot, so wie er von Aldi war. Für nur 24,95.
> Einer wird schon meiner



man kann auf penny.de gucken in welchen märkten welche angebote stehen. Hab mir auch gerade einen zugelegt  thx


----------



## jensn84 (1. August 2011)

hab den auch grad geholt und er macht ein echt soliden eindruck - für das geld alle mal


----------



## Wobbi (1. August 2011)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hab den auch grad geholt und er macht ein echt soliden eindruck - für das geld alle mal



kann ich so bestätigen! zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einem wesentlich teureren montageständer, aber für das geld absolut brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (1. August 2011)

genau, ich schließe mich da mal an, gerade vom einkauf zurück... erster eindruck alle mal gut... danke für den tipp!!!


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

ich mich auch - ist nen guter Tipp!

Bei Gelegenheit mach ich nachher mal nen Foto mit Rad dran


----------



## n1smo (1. August 2011)

Hab grad auch mal ein mitgenommen


----------



## kungfu (1. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wer X0 Drehgriffe braucht : 9 / 3 fach für 29 
> 
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A003112



Scheiß Laden, gestern 3 Paar bestellt, gleich per Paypal gezahlt. Heute krieg ich das Geld wieder auf`s Paypalkonto, Verkäufer hat stoniert... ohne Mail oder irgendwas.

Drecksschuppen !

Gruss
k.


----------



## Seader (1. August 2011)

probiers nochmal, mit nur einem paar


----------



## ______________ (1. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ab morgen, Mo. 01.08., ist in Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung (NRW? Ganz Deutschland?) bei Penny ein Fahrradmontage Ständer wieder im Angebot, so wie er von Aldi war. Für nur 24,95.
> Einer wird schon meiner



Ist der nur zur Befestigung am Oberrohr gemacht oder kann man damit auch die Sattelstütze einklemmen?

Ist aus den Bildern und der Beschreibung nicht ersichtlich...


----------



## kungfu (1. August 2011)

Falls du sie auf der Seite noch findest nenne ich dich ähm....: Genie ! .


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

*Bilder vom Penny-Ständer*

Offtopic zum Ständer:   soweit stabil, gute Füße und Verstellbarkeit. Guter stand selbst auf Gras. Lenkerhalterung ist i.O. Allerdings könnte der Kopf fester angezogen werden. Für Hydroforming so lala, aber geht wohl.
Magnetische Werkzeugschale habe ich noch nicht montiert.


Alles in einem sehr empfehlenswert für den Preis!


----------



## xylnx (1. August 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Ist der nur zur Befestigung am Oberrohr gemacht oder kann man damit auch die Sattelstütze einklemmen?
> 
> Ist aus den Bildern und der Beschreibung nicht ersichtlich...



du kannst diese halterung in sämtliche winkel drehen, somit kannst du das auch an der sattelstütze festmachen... hab ich grad ausprobiert... ABER dann ist das rad nicht mehr in der waage und die halterung geht nicht 100% fest und dreht sich, somit geht das vorderrad langsam richtung boden  erster nachteil 

Nachtrag: hab die klemmung mittels einer bohrung und schraube gefixt... nun hält das ordentlich, wie es soll.. (da sind löcher im rohr die ich genutzt habe, ledig zweimal in die haltung gebohrt und schraube durch, fertig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (1. August 2011)

Ich würde NIE am Rahmen klemmen....... ich habe für sowas eine alte Sattelstütze die ich schnell tausche !

Edit: Wenn ich deine Bilder sehe wird mir übel..... ich drücke zur Not mit einem Finger `ne Delle in einen Alurahmen. Schon mal solch ein Alurohr im Querschnitt gesehen ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2011)

ich hab den seit über nemm jahr und habe alle rahmen am oberrohr geklemmt und nicht eine delle.


vergiss nicht zu essen beim ganzen kotzen und verkauf dir ab und vernünftige fahrräder.


----------



## Defiance (1. August 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> ich drücke zur Not mit einem Finger `ne Delle in einen Alurahmen. Schon mal solch ein Alurohr im Querschnitt gesehen ?
> 
> Gruss
> k.




'nen 10er, dass du das nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## kungfu (1. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall in mein Canyon AL, die Wette hab ich durch und seitdem ne Delle .

Hinweis: Ich wiege 107 kg ( zur Zeit ), bin 1,86 cm und bin 5 x die Woche im Gym. und ich muss hier sicher nix erzählen......, biken ist bei mir nur Ausgleich.

Erhöhe die Wette auf 500,-- Euro, komme noch Offenburg und ich drück mein Canyon weiter und kann mir hinterher einen neuen kaufen Rahmen.

Gruss
k.

PS: Weicheier 

Edit: Zitat:vergiss nicht zu essen beim ganzen kotzen und verkauf dir ab und vernünftige fahrräder. 

Alles klar, was gibt das ? Buchstabensuppe ?


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

Hab mir das Ding auch geholt.
Für das Geld in Ordnung.
Die vordere Klemmung die sich verdreht hab ich schon schnell getunt und  kann nun auch an der Sattelstütze spannen ohne das sich das Rad runter dreht.


----------



## Defiance (1. August 2011)

Fettsack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2011)

wenn dann noch jemand ein neues Bike braucht, der private Sale für Bikes (bis 5.8.):

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/privatesale/Login.aspx?PartnerID=8232


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Fettsack...


----------



## erkan1984 (1. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hab mir das Ding auch geholt.
> Für das Geld in Ordnung.
> Die vordere Klemmung die sich verdreht hab ich schon schnell getunt und  kann nun auch an der Sattelstütze spannen ohne das sich das Rad runter dreht.



inwiefern? mit Gewebe-Tape nachgeholfen?


----------



## xylnx (1. August 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> Nachtrag: hab die klemmung mittels einer bohrung und schraube gefixt... nun hält das ordentlich, wie es soll.. (da sind löcher im rohr die ich genutzt habe, ledig zweimal in die haltung gebohrt und schraube durch, fertig)



das hilft, ganz sicher 

hier fix noch bilder dazu...





fertig


----------



## Defiance (1. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> wenn dann noch jemand ein neues Bike braucht, der private Sale für Bikes (bis 5.8.):
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/privatesale/Login.aspx?PartnerID=8232



Sie wurden zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zu aktiven Sales eingeladen


----------



## ollum104 (1. August 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall in mein Canyon AL, die Wette hab ich durch und seitdem ne Delle .
> 
> Hinweis: Ich wiege 107 kg ( zur Zeit ), bin 1,86 cm und bin 5 x die Woche im Gym. und ich muss hier sicher nix erzählen......, biken ist bei mir nur Ausgleich.








Genug OT...

Günstiger hab ich einen Leatt Brace noch nicht gesehen...

Leatt DBX ride für 216 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51448


----------



## Dreh (1. August 2011)

Wollt ihr fÃ¼r diesen blÃ¶den MontagestÃ¤nder inkl. Rohrverbiegereien, etc. nicht mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wenn's da schon soviel drÃ¼ber zu palavern gibt?

X0 10-Fach-Schaltwerk fÃ¼r 135â¬ (in den meisten Farben/LÃ¤ngen)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55238


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall in mein Canyon AL, die Wette hab ich durch und seitdem ne Delle .



komisch ich hat gestern erst ein canyon al auf dem ding um die reba zu warten und es hat keine delle bekommen...


----------



## axagon (1. August 2011)

Wie spannt ihr denn den Kopf? Wenn ich die Sattelstütze drin habe und mit dem Schnellspanner festdrehen will dreht dieser mit dem schwarzen Plastiknupsi durch sodaß ich nicht festziehen kann... Total nervig. Hat da jemand ne Idee? Plastiknöppel gegen ne Scheibe austauschen oder so??

Nebenbei: is für 25 Euro ne TOP Sache!!


----------



## TheRacer (1. August 2011)

Ahhhh
hat den PrivateSale von CRC auch per Mail bekommen, kann mich aber nicht einloggen, genau das gleiche Problem wie beim "Spaetzle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (1. August 2011)

Dito!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (1. August 2011)

was passiert beim private sale genau?


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ahhhh
> hat den PrivateSale von CRC auch per Mail bekommen, kann mich aber nicht einloggen, genau das gleiche Problem wie beim "Spaetzle"



mee too


----------



## fischkuchen (1. August 2011)

Hab die Einladung bereits am Freitag bekommen und kann mich ebenfalls nicht einloggen. Wahrscheinlich hat der Sale, anders als der nach Aussage auf der Seite, noch nicht angefangen.


----------



## mightyEx (1. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> komisch ich hat gestern erst ein canyon al auf dem ding um die reba zu warten und es hat keine delle bekommen...



Na wenn er so ne Kraft im Daumen hat  . Oder er hat ein bionisches Implantat .

Also gesehen habe ich das bislang auch noch nicht, dass man den Rahmen mit der bloßen Hand oder nem Daumendruck eindellen kann. Aber einige Rahmen mögen schon mit der Wandstärke an einigen Stellen an der Grenze sein.
Beweisvideo (ohne Tricks und doppelten Boden) wär interessant.


----------



## n1smo (1. August 2011)

wenn ihr interessiert seid, würde ich mal ne Mail schreiben.

Ich hab meine Einladung auch schon seit Freitag und kann mich seit dem auch einloggen.


----------



## TheRacer (1. August 2011)

@ n1smo:
Wenn du mir kurz sagen könntest ob es Scheibenbremsen im Sale hat ?
Elexir, Code, Saint, Mega, XTR sowas in der Richtung ?


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2011)

Es ist ein Fahrrad Sale... nix Teile ganze Bikes.. teilweise einzelne Rahmen...


----------



## Defiance (1. August 2011)

Alle Anfragen per PN an n1smo, er freut sich. 


Gibt's Rennräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2011)

Ihr seid alles schlechte Kunden 

Ganz viel BMX Zeug gibt es dort. Ansonsten... kein Ghost Fully


----------



## n1smo (1. August 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Gibt's Rennräder?



Ja gibt es, um genau zu sein 39 Modelle


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Enduro-Rahmen?


----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2011)

Die einzigen Fully's sind Rocky Mountain, Kona und Sunn. Aber ne ganze Reihe von Modellen.

z.B.: 





> Fire Eye Match - Custom Build
> CRC Preis â¬1624.02Jetzt kaufen â¬1299.00
> 
> UVP â¬2851.03	Sie sparen 54%



oder



> Sunn Kern Finest 2011
> CRC Preis â¬3249.12Jetzt kaufen â¬3032.43
> 
> UVP â¬5241.34	Sie sparen 42%



und Fire Eye, Tomec und BeOne^^



> Kona 2+2 Deluxe Dual Suspension Bike 2011
> CRC Preis â¬2761.59Jetzt kaufen â¬2599.08
> 
> UVP â¬3649.33	Sie sparen 29%





> Kona Coilair Freeride Bike 2011
> CRC Preis â¬2165.70Jetzt kaufen â¬2057.38
> 
> UVP â¬2851.03	Sie sparen 28%





> Kona Stab Supreme DH Bike 2010
> CRC Preis â¬3032.43Jetzt kaufen â¬2924.09
> 
> UVP â¬4430.50	Sie sparen 34%


----------



## Defiance (1. August 2011)

n1smo schrieb:


> ja gibt es, um genau zu sein 39 modelle




rh60?


----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> rh60?



RH: 58


> Cube 2010 Litening Super HPC Di2 Road Bike
> CRC Preis 4874.20Jetzt kaufen 4332.50
> 
> UVP 6727.30	Sie sparen 36%





> Vitus Bikes Venon VR 2011
> CRC Preis 1678.17Jetzt kaufen 1515.66
> 
> UVP 2052.74	Sie sparen 26%



59 und 62:


> BeOne Pearl Comp Road Bike 2011
> CRC Preis 1407.34Jetzt kaufen 1299.00
> 
> UVP 1881.68	Sie sparen 31%





> BeOne Pearl Pro Road Bike 2011
> CRC Preis 2003.19Jetzt kaufen 1840.68
> 
> UVP 2679.96	Sie sparen 31%



60:


> BeOne Storm Comp Road bike 2011
> CRC Preis 735.61Jetzt kaufen 681.47
> 
> UVP 969.34	Sie sparen 30%



Nur so ein paar in der richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (1. August 2011)

Bei HiBike gibts die Reba für 229 in tapered

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...l-120mm-QR-schwarz-glanz-silber-Mod-2010.html


----------



## ml-55 (2. August 2011)

noch mal zur Erinnerung mit welchem Sinn und Zweck der thread hier gestarted wurde (erster post) ... nicht ohne Grund gibts hier auch nen  Bikemarkt. Hört auf das Ding mit eigenen Anzeigen zu zerschießen.



rasumichin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also wer sehr gute Angebote findet sollte sie doch bitte einfach hier posten, ich würde mal meinen 20% vom UVP macht (in den meisten Fällen) noch kein Wahnsinns- angebot, aber ab 50%+ darf alles hier im thread landen.
> 
> ...



Giro Hex für nen Fuffi - hab den und ist geil!


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. August 2011)

Rechnung über den o.g. Betrag ist vorhanden

Is ja aber auch egal....

Gute Alternatiove zum Specialized... http://freeride-mountain.com/THE-London-Composite-Helmet-2010

Gruss
chris


----------



## Grmpf (2. August 2011)

Gutscheine sind weg ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. August 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> noch mal zur Erinnerung mit welchem Sinn und Zweck der thread hier gestarted wurde (erster post) ... nicht ohne Grund gibts hier auch nen  Bikemarkt. Hört auf das Ding mit eigenen Anzeigen zu zerschießen.
> 
> 
> 
> Giro Hex für nen Fuffi - hab den und ist geil!



Deine Anmerkung unterschreibe ich aber den Helm gibt`s hier https://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/giro-hex-schwarz/9288.html billiger 

Mit Shopbewertungsgutschein (-10) und Zahlung per Vorkasse (-2) für 37,99 Euro inkl. Versand!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Xah88 (3. August 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Deine Anmerkung unterschreibe ich


 
Tu es , Tu es, Tu es...(Starsky & Hutch)....


----------



## ml-55 (3. August 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> den Helm gibt`s hier https://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/giro-hex-schwarz/9288.html billiger



gut gefunden, passt aber nur für Schrumpfköpfe  - mir wäre M schon zu klein...


----------



## reflux (3. August 2011)

gut?günstig?

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...10836&osCsid=f250007d4be1d4e6b7f877882b278a94


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. August 2011)

CRC Schrott genau bei mir auch 
Mail ebend zum zweiten Mal erhalten 
versucht einzuloggen meldung dann 
Sie wurden zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zu aktiven Sales eingeladen

Anfang: Sale geht jetzt Live
Ende:    Mitternacht Freitag den 5. August BST

die kriegen nichtmal Ihre Seiten zum laufen 

:kotz:schiebe jetzt CRC Mails in den Spam Ordner


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. August 2011)

Formula-The-One-Gold-Edition-Sondermodell-

Der Satz für 299,- ein fairer Preis wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. August 2011)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Formula-The-One-Gold-Edition-Sondermodell-
> 
> Der Satz für 299,- ein fairer Preis wie ich finde



Cold! Ist ein 2009er Modell! Nix besonderes!
Die gabs im Formula-Shop für 210...


----------



## itchyp (3. August 2011)

nochmal eine letzte Offtopic-Frage zum Pennyständer: Ich hab mir grad noch einen geholt und bin ziemlich begeistert. aber weis einer wozu diese dünnere Stange mit den Befestigungs-strapsen gut sein soll?


----------



## n1smo (3. August 2011)

lenkerhalter


----------



## itchyp (3. August 2011)

macht sinn.


----------



## Markusso (3. August 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Cold! Ist ein 2009er Modell! Nix besonderes!
> Die gabs im Formula-Shop für 210...



Yepp. Hatte im Feb bei Rose im Ausverkauf für 290 nen Satz 2010er R1 samt Scheiben etc. gezogen...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. August 2011)

na dann sorry und auch danke für die Info


----------



## warpax (3. August 2011)

RCZ haut gerade 011er Avid Bremsen raus:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/bremsen/scheibenbremsen.html

Ab 160â¬ kostenfreie Lieferung.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2011)

wo sind die günstig?

habe letztens für meine avid elixir mag 2010 236,16 bei crc bezahlt.
incl. scheiben, adaptern, versand.


----------



## warpax (3. August 2011)

Schön, daß es eine andere und ältere Bremse bei CRC günstiger gab (aber im Set nicht mehr gibt). Bestimmt gab es so ziemlich alle Teile hier schonmal irgendwo günstiger. Ich hab jetzt mal eben auf die Schnelle nur die CR X9 mit ein paar Shops verglichen. Bei CRC kostet sie das Gleiche, bei BC und BMO ist sie deutlich teurer. Die anderen Varianten bei RCZ gab es in den drei Shops nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2011)

warum im set kaufen und nicht vr und hr einzeln?
wobei sich diese ja nur in der leistungslänge unterscheiden.


----------



## warpax (3. August 2011)

Selbst dann macht das gegenüber CRC keinen Unterschied, wenn man davon absieht, daß RCZ bei diesem Angebot eine deutlich größere Auswahl hat. Die Mag-Variante gibt es da übrigens nicht, bei CRC auch nur noch HR, sprich: man muß kürzen. Aber Schluß mit offtopic.


----------



## Markusso (3. August 2011)

Aber trotzdem: die alte Elixir R war 10g schwerer, ansonst genauso gut und ist für n appelundnei zu haben...


----------



## singsang (3. August 2011)

Hier gibts ein Elixir CR Set 160/160 für 229 incl. Versand


----------



## Deleted685 (4. August 2011)

Crank Brothers Candy C Pedale in schwarz-rot, 262gr: 28,75 â¬, RCZ
Die haben auch gerade einen Sale bei Notubes LaufrÃ¤dern und Schwalbe Reifen. Habe aber da keine Preise verglichen.


----------



## volcom74 (5. August 2011)

Bei Rose gibts heute den Giro Remedy für 99,-  
http://www.roseversand.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (5. August 2011)

da klicke ich jetzt mal nicht drauf, sieht strange aus.


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. August 2011)

Tagesangebot bei Bike-Discount:

Shimano  XTR Pedale PD-M980    84,95  + 3,95  Versand


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38057/xtr-pedale-pd-m980.html



http://www.google.de/products/catal...pCcE8vPsgbguoS0Dw&ved=0CFkQ8wIwBg#scoring=tps


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

[FONT="]Bei CRC gibts die RaceFace Rally FR Leg Combi 2010 in allen Farben & Größen für 32,50. [/FONT]
  [FONT="]http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38008[/FONT]
  [FONT="]
Scheint mir ein recht gutes Angebot.[/FONT]


----------



## volcom74 (5. August 2011)

Bestellt!


----------



## ticris (6. August 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> [FONT="]Bei CRC gibts die RaceFace Rally FR Leg Combi 2010 in allen Farben & Größen für 32,50. [/FONT]
> [FONT="]http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38008[/FONT]
> [FONT="]
> Scheint mir ein recht gutes Angebot.[/FONT]



Bei Wiggle gibts einige Modelle noch ein paar Cent (31,84) billiger.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/race-face-rally-fr-leg-pads/


----------



## Markusso (6. August 2011)

Rose-Versand:

Online-SSV und versandkostenfrei bis Sonntag

http://newsletter.rose.de/HS?a=ENX7Clkqor8R8SA9MOBcdnXnGHxKQg67AvcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HheCLQlzh


----------



## Landyphil (6. August 2011)

*Tagesangebot:

*Bike Koffer für Race-Bikes und nicht vollgefederte Mountain-Bikes, statt 249,- für 169,95.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43467/fahrradtransportkoffer-bike-box.html


----------



## beat2eps (6. August 2011)

H&S haut die Avid Topmodelle 2011 jetzt schon zum SSV raus:

Bsp.: Avid Elixir X.0 Komplettset 249

Und ich hab vor 8 Wochen noch 289 hingelegt ...


----------



## Sahnie (6. August 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Rose-Versand:
> 
> Online-SSV und versandkostenfrei bis Sonntag
> 
> http://newsletter.rose.de/HS?a=ENX7Clkqor8R8SA9MOBcdnXnGHxKQg67AvcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HheCLQlzh



Sind aber nur die Sachen drin, die er eh seit Monaten nicht mehr los wird. Und an den Preisen hat sich auch nichts geändert. Mal schauen ob sich das die Tage noch ändern wird.


----------



## Kamelle (6. August 2011)

Hallo ihr Jäger gibt es diesen LRS: 

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...dt-240s-20mm-x12-dt-ex500-20mm12mm/index.html


vielleicht noch etwas günstiger ??

Oder Alternative Vorschlag !!

DANKE

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2011)

nee, den gibts gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamelle (6. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> nee, den gibts gar nicht mehr.



Seite hat sich geändert

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...dt-240s-20mm-x12-dt-ex500-20mm12mm/index.html

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## felixh. (6. August 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo man halbwegs preiswert einen richtig breiten, aber nicht zu schweren Laufradsatz herbekommt?

Hätte so an Spank Spike oder Spank Stiffy als Felge gedacht, dazu Messerspeichen und Alunippel auf Hope Pro II oder ähnlich (20mm//und 150x12). Mir ist mein derzeitiger Laufradsatz mit 23mm Innenweite der Felgen (Flow/Alexrims 30) einfach zu schmal. Velocity P35 nicht stabil genug. 
Ganz evtl auch mit Mavic 729, aber die ist mir im Prinzip für die Breite zu schwer. Zielgewicht so 1900g mit der Spike (29.5mm Innenweite), oder 2050g mit der Stiffy (34.5mm Innenweite).

Einatzzweck Enduro/Freeride mit ~900g 1.5 Ply Reifen. Nix DH Moschen...


----------



## ollum104 (6. August 2011)

Vielleicht eher hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&page=11&highlight=suche+ein+schn%E4ppchen

Magura Louise BAT VR für 46 Euro

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2837


----------



## Bernie_HD (7. August 2011)

Schlingentrainer für unter  40,- inkl Versand


----------



## githriz (7. August 2011)

Fox Racing Shox 32 Float 140 RLC 659


----------



## Kesan (7. August 2011)

githriz schrieb:


> Fox Racing Shox 32 Float 140 RLC 659



Naja 2010. Für 595 gibs das 2011 hier

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...0&ig1id=136&iid=10343&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Mit Shopbewertungsgutschein (-10) und Zahlung per Vorkasse (-2)



Brügelmann kann ich auch nur deswegen weiterempfehlen.
Hat gerade bei mir auch geklappt und meine Manitou Feder somit nur 15 zzgl. Versand gekostet. Und vorrätig!


----------



## hurby97 (8. August 2011)

wenn jemand ein gÃ¼nstiges leatt brace sucht, schaut bei chainreactioncycles.com! das dbx ride wurde heute noch von ca. 216â¬ auf ca. 194â¬ runtergesetzt! ich habe zugeschlagen!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (8. August 2011)

YABAN Chain SFL 101 DHA 10 speed Kette statt 50â¬ um 18,40â¬

 	Product Number:	SFL 101-DHA
Summary:	
Dimension:1/2"x11/128"
Colour: NP Silver
Speed of Sprocket:10
Weight:224gr/110L 
Pin Length:5.9mm

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/yaban-chain-sfl-101-dha-10-speed-silver-power-link-included.html

Hab mir grad 4 Stk bestellt...


----------



## Fl!p (8. August 2011)

Der Fox DHX RC4 bei bikediscount.com ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Der hatte mal ne UVP von über 700.


----------



## Landyphil (8. August 2011)

PS zum vorgänger: -- Der *Fox DHX RC4 Stahlfeder Dämpfer* Modell 2011 ist OHNE Feder / Buchsen!

***********************

Helm Bell VOLT matte red/black 2011 für 109,95 Euronen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a40066/volt-matte-red-black-2011.html?mfid=300


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (9. August 2011)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Der Fox DHX RC4 bei bikediscount.com ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Der hatte mal ne UVP von über 700.



Hat den gerade jemand zufällig billiger und in 222 mm gesehen?


----------



## Ronja (9. August 2011)

vieleicht nicht unbedingt ein Schäppchen, da nur 10% billiger, aber nicht so oft zu haben:

Foxwerkzeug für Dämpferbuchsen:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/werkzeuge.html


----------



## xylnx (9. August 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/yaban-chain-sfl-101-dha-10-speed-silver-power-link-included.html
> 
> Hab mir grad 4 Stk bestellt...



ist der shop vertrauenswürdig??? nur kreditkarte und kein impressum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (9. August 2011)

Hm, seltsam. Ich hab da vor wenigen Wochen noch per Vorabüberweisung bestellt. Lief jedenfalls alles bestens.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. August 2011)

rcz ist top


----------



## alb (9. August 2011)

Moin!
Ich habe bei RCZ ne 011er Suntour Raidon gekauft.
-1860g (noch nicht nachgewogen)
-100mm FW, Lenker LO
-PM
-Luftgabel
FÃ¼r 125â¬ (Versand ist 0â¬) in meinen Augen nahezu unschlagbar. Bezahlt per VorabÃ¼berweisung (keine Kreditkarte), Lieferung kam ca. 1 Woche spÃ¤ter (EU-Ãberweisung beachten!)
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/s...d-100-mm-axle-9-mm-postmount-1-1-8-white.html


----------



## Landyphil (9. August 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> ist der shop vertrauenswürdig??? nur kreditkarte und kein impressum...




Impressum in der AGB enthalten:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/agb-rcz-bike-shop


----------



## j_rg (9. August 2011)

NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro CNC Pedals von       â¬53.07      
WeiÃ und Silber

Michelin Wild Race'R Tyre von       â¬10.83 
2.0


----------



## Nihilo (9. August 2011)

RCZ ist, meine Erfahrung nach, vertrauenswürdig. Bisher zwei Bestellungen getätigt ... sogar eine über 170 Euro. Ware zeitnah und in anstandslosem Zustand bekommen.


----------



## Flo7 (9. August 2011)

Meine erste Bestellung war ein Dt Swiss Carbonlaufradsatz um 800â¬, welcher 2 Tage nach Bestellung bei mir war...

Kaufe gerne bei RCZ, auÃerdem mit Kreditkarte kann net wirklich was passieren...

Lg Flo


----------



## Sopor (9. August 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kaufe gerne bei RCZ, außerdem mit Kreditkarte kann net wirklich was passieren...
> 
> Lg Flo



Eben. Bei einer Überweisung hat man Probleme, das Geld wieder zurückbuchen zu lassen. _Das_ würde ich am ehesten vermeiden...

Grüße
Sopor


----------



## stooches (9. August 2011)

Hi,

vor kurzem war hier mal ein Link über günstige Laufräder. Das muss ne Seite in UK gewesen sein. Ich hab mir jetzt schon den Wolf gesucht und den Beitrag nicht gefunden, vor lauter Bäumen wohl kein Wald.

Das waren No Tubes Laufräder, ich glaube mie Hope Naben um die 300 Euro...

Wäre genial wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...!!

Gruß Stooches


----------



## Inigo Montoya (9. August 2011)

freeride/enduro rahmen mit iscg und verstellbarem lenkwinkel fuer (sehr) wenig geld:
http://stores.ebay.de/G-DESTOCK/CADRES-/_i.html?_fsub=1579036016
ACHTUNG! ich kann kein franzoesisch weiss also nicht ob das angbot einen haken hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. August 2011)

@stooches
Ein passender Suchbegriff dürfte Hope Hoops sein. Gibt es zum Beispiel bei Chainreactioncycles, wobei ich da grad beim schnellen reinschauen nichts passendes gesehen habe.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. August 2011)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> freeride/enduro rahmen mit iscg und verstellbarem lenkwinkel fuer (sehr) wenig geld:
> http://stores.ebay.de/G-DESTOCK/CADRES-/_i.html?_fsub=1579036016
> ACHTUNG! ich kann kein franzoesisch weiss also nicht ob das angbot einen haken hat!



Die Frage ist vielmehr, wer den Rahmen geschenkt haben wollte


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2011)

stooches schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vor kurzem war hier mal ein Link über günstige Laufräder. Das muss ne Seite in UK gewesen sein. Ich hab mir jetzt schon den Wolf gesucht und den Beitrag nicht gefunden, vor lauter Bäumen wohl kein Wald.
> 
> ...



War das eventl. wiggle?
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=Hoops


----------



## krysheri (10. August 2011)

Oder Superstar Components:
Flow - Switch (Hope 2) Evo - Sapim Race - Messingnippel ca. 320â¬ inkl. Versand DE


----------



## volcom74 (10. August 2011)

Sind die Superstar Naben von Hope 
Die sachen sehen ja alle ganz gut aus. Kann jemand was zu der Qualität sagen - Gibts da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Birk (10. August 2011)

Die Superstar Naben haben nichts mit den Hope zu tun. Lager der Naben hab ich nach nun ca. 36 Tagen Bikepark austauschen müssen (wobei die da auch einiges mitmachen mussten). Nicht wirklich schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Dreh (10. August 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal diese BrembelÃ¤ge ausprobiert?
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=21
6-12â¬/Paar und sogar mit RÃ¼ckgabemÃ¶glichkeit bei Nichtgefallen..


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2011)

... die Superstar Naben sind gelabelte Novatecs - mit Aluachse und Alufreilauf...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. August 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die Superstar Naben sind gelabelte Novatecs - mit Aluachse und Alufreilauf...



Schau Dir mal den link an, es handelt sich um die _BremsbelÃ¤ge_ von Superstar. ;-)

Super Erfahrungen habe ich nur mit Alligator gemacht. Guter Preis:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=50_53_64

Top Angebot auch fÃ¼r Stroker Ryde VR fÃ¼r 29â¬:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=2838

und Louise Carbon VR fÃ¼r 46â¬:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=2836


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (10. August 2011)

Superstar LRS kann ich nur empfehlen funktionieren bei mir Top genau so wie die BremsbelÃ¤ge. Fressen keine Scheiben wie es schon beschrieben wurde oder Ã¤hnliches.

Ein paar freunde hatten zuletzt ein wenig hÃ¶heren BelagsverschleiÃ aber wer weiÃ was das war.

Btt:

Meiner Meihnung nach ein Top Angebot SLX Kurbel fÃ¼r 85â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28020

Und Shimano Saint fÃ¼r 107â¬ pro Bremse ohne Scheiben und Adapter.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27686
Nur die Griffe muss man Tauschen da nur die Motorrad Anordnung gÃ¼nstig ist.


----------



## morph027 (10. August 2011)

LRS hält und hält und hält und hält  Bremsbeläge sind auch ganz nett (fahre die gesinterten). Quietschen etwas schneller als die originalen, aber das merk ich am Berg im Rausch eh net


----------



## Birk (10. August 2011)

Vielleicht fahr ich ja zu viel bei schlechtem Wetter, das die Lager der Superstars nur so kurz gehalten haben. Der Freilauf bei den Tank Evo Naben (Switch haben den gleichen), hat sich zumindest bei mir relativ schnell mit Dreck gefüllt wodurch dann die Sperrklinken nicht mehr richtig eingerastet sind.


----------



## 30lo (10. August 2011)

stooches schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vor kurzem war hier mal ein Link über günstige Laufräder. Das muss ne Seite in UK gewesen sein. Ich hab mir jetzt schon den Wolf gesucht und den Beitrag nicht gefunden, vor lauter Bäumen wohl kein Wald.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich schätze du meinst den Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533190 es handelt sich aber um 29er Laufräder.
Der Preis muss mittlerweile angefragt werden, weiß nicht ob sie teurer geworden sind. Sehe grad die 26er sind auch dabei... Preis wäre interessant!

gruß


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2011)

@Sven_Kiel

Mein Post bezog sich auf:



> Sind die Superstar Naben von Hope


 von volcom74


----------



## stooches (10. August 2011)

30lo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schätze du meinst den Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533190 es handelt sich aber um 29er Laufräder.
> Der Preis muss mittlerweile angefragt werden, weiß nicht ob sie teurer geworden sind. Sehe grad die 26er sind auch dabei... Preis wäre interessant!
> ...



Hi 30lo,

ich glaube genau der wars, damals waren die Preise noch drin und die waren richtig günstig. 
Vielen Dank für den Link dahin, das hätt ich nie mehr gefunden!

Gruß Stooches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2011)

Moin!

Wer noch ein Rocky benötigt, sollte mal bei CRC schauen....

Robert


----------



## visionthing (10. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahr ich ja zu viel bei schlechtem Wetter, das die Lager der Superstars nur so kurz gehalten haben. Der Freilauf bei den Tank Evo Naben (Switch haben den gleichen), hat sich zumindest bei mir relativ schnell mit Dreck gefüllt wodurch dann die Sperrklinken nicht mehr richtig eingerastet sind.



Kann ich bestätigen nach 3 Tagen im Matsch waren die Lager hinüber und der Freilauf hat nicht mehr funktioniert. Öffnen und Saubermachen hat nur kurz geholfen. Die paar  mehr in ein paar Hope Pro II sind gut investiert, die halten bei mir schon Jahre.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (10. August 2011)

BMC Speedfox in XS fÃ¼r 799â¬.

Recon Gabel, Deore Schalt/Bremsgruppe, Scor Anbauteile
12kg komplett.

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...t-Mountainbike-BMC-Speedfox-SF03-2010-XS.html


----------



## warpax (10. August 2011)

WofÃ¼r hat das denn vorher 1999â¬ gekostet?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. August 2011)

Moinmoin,

gerade gibts bei Rose wieder ne 15% Aktion auf einige Bikes.

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/fahrraeder/mtb-fully/

MFG
Toni


----------



## cspr (11. August 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/404701/cat/all

Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo mit Flow/Crest

Neu ab 349


----------



## kungfu (11. August 2011)

Gute Frage !



warpax schrieb:


> Wofür hat das denn vorher 1999 gekostet?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2011)

Bei Jehlebikes gibt es ja gerade 10% auf alles.

Laut MTB Rider oder Freeride wird dort bald das Norco Truax Team statt 4199 für 2999 (und nochmals - 10%) angeboten. Das ist schon ein guter Kurs...

http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-bikes-truax-team-2011-2012-freeride.html (noch ist der UVP drin).


----------



## Apeman (11. August 2011)

hey leute, wer von euch was von einem bikeshop braucht: bei bikeunit gibt es zz eine gutscheinaktion. bewerte ein produkt und du bekommst einen â¬10.- gutschein. auserdem gibt es noch zz ein trikot fÃ¼r â¬10.-
bekommst also ein trikot geschenkt ;-) muÃt dann nur noch 3,90 fÃ¼r das porto zahlen.

hier mal der link:

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html


----------



## klmp77 (11. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Bei Jehlebikes gibt es ja gerade 10% auf alles.
> 
> Laut MTB Rider oder Freeride wird dort bald das Norco Truax Team statt 4199 für 2999 (und nochmals - 10%) angeboten. Das ist schon ein guter Kurs...
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-bikes-truax-team-2011-2012-freeride.html (noch ist der UVP drin).



das 2012er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (11. August 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> hey leute, wer von euch was von einem bikeshop braucht: bei bikeunit gibt es zz eine gutscheinaktion. bewerte ein produkt und du bekommst einen â¬10.- gutschein. auserdem gibt es noch zz ein trikot fÃ¼r â¬10.-
> bekommst also ein trikot geschenkt ;-) muÃt dann nur noch 3,90 fÃ¼r das porto zahlen.
> 
> hier mal der link:
> ...



die gleiche Aktion gibts bei www.fahrrad.de und bei www.bruegelmann.de.... die hÃ¤ngen auch irgendwie zusammen. 
allerdings sind manchmal auch 3,90 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Trikot zu viel, so wie in diesem Fall. Meins ist nach 2 x fahren und 2 x waschen im MÃ¼ll gelandet: sehr unangenehmer Stoff, schlechte QualitÃ¤t und Passform


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> das 2012er?


Das neue Modell, ja (siehe Link).



peter muc schrieb:


> die gleiche Aktion gibts bei www.fahrrad.de und bei www.bruegelmann.de.... die hÃ¤ngen auch irgendwie zusammen.
> allerdings sind manchmal auch 3,90 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Trikot zu viel, so wie in diesem Fall. Meins ist nach 2 x fahren und 2 x waschen im MÃ¼ll gelandet: sehr unangenehmer Stoff, schlechte QualitÃ¤t und Passform


Habe ich auch grade festgestellt. Steckt Ã¼berall die Internetstores AG dahinter.

Aber die Bewertungsaktion gefÃ¤llt mir


----------



## Apeman (11. August 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> die gleiche Aktion gibts bei www.fahrrad.de und bei www.bruegelmann.de.... die hängen auch irgendwie zusammen.
> allerdings sind manchmal auch 3,90  für ein Trikot zu viel, so wie in diesem Fall. Meins ist nach 2 x fahren und 2 x waschen im Müll gelandet: sehr unangenehmer Stoff, schlechte Qualität und Passform



von welchem anbieter war dein trikot? hoffe nicht von bikeunit...


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2011)

Heute im Angebot bei Outdoor Broker:
SixSixOne - Evo d30
Knie und Ellenbogenschoner. d30-Schaum. 
Für je 65 (Ellenbogen-) bzw. 70 (Knieschoner)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/sixsixone-d30-guards.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2011)

Wer nicht die Möglichkeit hat, eine Go Pro Helmet HD günstig aus den USa zu importieren:

hier gibts die Cam für 279 Euro: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/sale/gopro-helmet-hd.html


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wer nicht die Möglichkeit hat, eine Go Pro Helmet HD günstig aus den USa zu importieren:
> 
> hier gibts die Cam für 279 Euro: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/sale/gopro-helmet-hd.html



Restmenge: 1%


----------



## peter muc (11. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Aber die Bewertungsaktion gefällt mir



Klar, um schnell einen Gutschein zu kassieren, habe ich ja auch gemacht 

Aber diese Aktionen (man kann irgendetwas bewerten, ohne es gekauft zu haben und es jemals in den Händen gehalten zu haben ) führen dazu, dass die Bewertungen absolut keine Aussagekraft haben ...


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> Klar, um schnell einen Gutschein zu kassieren, habe ich ja auch gemacht
> 
> Aber diese Aktionen (man kann irgendetwas bewerten, ohne es gekauft zu haben und es jemals in den Händen gehalten zu haben ) führen dazu, dass die Bewertungen absolut keine Aussagekraft haben ...



Siehe oben. War zuerst da 
wer verlässt sich auch schon auf meinungen?
Ich denke in den Laden werden eh die schlechten Meinungen gelöscht. Kenn ich von Fahrrad.de als diese auch diese aktion hatten(damals).


----------



## peter muc (11. August 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> von welchem anbieter war dein trikot? hoffe nicht von bikeunit...



nein, ich hatte das Fahrrad.de.Trikot ... fand ich hÃ¼bscher ;-)
Aber es ist alles das gleiche Trikot nur andere Designs.

Falls Du schon bestellt hast und die 3,90 â¬ pfutsch sind 
=> danach den Shop bewerten und den nÃ¤chsten Gutschein kassieren, diesmal 20 Euro. So hat sich das Trikot doch gelohnt 
hier der Link:
http://www.bikeunit.de/shopbewertung.html
oder auch
http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (11. August 2011)

Bei H&S gibts den alten Deuter Superbike black-silver für 44,95 .
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...paign=NL110811&uin=pf5ep2sr97v9tq161n0fttog14
Hab das Ding selber. Ein wirklich guter Rucksack. Der Neuere hat glaube ich nur ein verbessertes Windshield, das man sowieso nie benutzt.


----------



## ollum104 (11. August 2011)

Mountainbike Intense SS Slope Style Komplettbike fÃ¼r 2999 â¬

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21466_Mountainbike-Intense-SS-Slope-Style.html


----------



## spider_pig (12. August 2011)

*Shimano XT 10-fach Kurbel FC-M780 175mm *schwarz *139,95*

Tagesangebot

*Modelljahr:* 2012
*Lieferumfang*: 1 x Kurbelgarnitur Shimano XT (FC-M780),  rechter und linker Kurbelarm; 3 x Kettenblatt Shimano XT (42, 32, 24  Zähne); 1 x Innenlager Shimano SM-BB70 Hollowtech II; 1 x Kurbelschraube  Shimano

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48862/xt-10-fach-kurbel-fc-m780-175mm-schwarz.html


----------



## bobons (12. August 2011)

Da kann man nicht meckern: SHIMANO SLX Scheibenbremsen Satz

Bremsleitungslänge: 1000mm vorne; 1700mm hinten
 Lieferumfang: komplettes Bremssystem, befüllt; ohne Bremsscheiben und Adapter


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. August 2011)

Das steht doch jeden Tag wieder im Bikemarkt, kann man die Links auf Berg-ab nicht mal in diesem thread unterlassen?

Napalmdeath hat immer gute Angebote drin und spamt die auch regelrecht in den Markt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das steht doch jeden Tag wieder im Bikemarkt, kann man die Links auf Berg-ab nicht mal in diesem thread unterlassen?
> 
> Napalmdeath hat immer gute Angebote drin und spamt die auch regelrecht in den Markt



Dann schreib selber was besseres... ...genauso gut kÃ¶nnte man die permanente NÃ¶rgelei in diesem thread unterlassen.

Nicht jeder kennt halt den Zusammenhang. Genauso gut kÃ¶nnte man die Angebote von outdoor-broker, fun-corner oder "Tagesangebote-bike-discount" unterlassen....da findet man auch immer gute Preise.

Helme gÃ¼nstig:
http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php/cat/c372_Giro-Helme.html/page/1

Brille BBB Optiview PZ BSG-33 (photochromatisch fÃ¼r optische GlÃ¤ser) 60â¬ !!!!!
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21594_Brille-BBB-Optiview-PZ-BSG-33.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (13. August 2011)

Rock Shox SID RLT 2011 für 349 Euro.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. August 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Vans-VHQSBKA-Herren-Sneaker-Schwarz/dp/B004E8MPWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313273312&sr=8-1"]Vans Gravel in kleineren GrÃ¶Ãen unter 50â¬[/ame] 
FÃ¤llt dem ersten Eindruck nach eine halbe bis eine Nummer grÃ¶Ãer/breiter als andere Vans aus.


----------



## nosaint77 (14. August 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Vans Gravel in kleineren Größen unter 50



Für Kleidungsschnäppchen gibt es nen eigenen Thread... hier


----------



## 1000years (14. August 2011)

Schwer einzuschätzen, ob es sich um ein gutes Angebot handelt.
Ab Montag, 15.08.2011 7:00 Uhr am Morgen gibts auf www.pauldirekt.de (muss man sich anmelden) das Giant Trance Advanced 0 aus 2008 neu in der Rahmenhöhe 48 cm. Preis 2.399 Euro. Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Schnäppchen ist??? Hier die Tech-Details:


Giant Trance Advanced 0

Produktdetails

Rahmen:    Giant METAcomposite Advanced Carbon Monocoque Fullsuspensionrahmen       
Gabel:    Fox F100 RLC       
Dämpfer:    Fox Float RP23       
Schaltwerk:    Sram X.O       
Umwerfer:    Shimano XTR       
Schalthebel:    Sram X.O Trigger       
Bremsen:    Avid Juicy Carbon       
Bremsgriffe:    Avid Juicy Carbon       
Kurbeln:    Shimano XTR 44x32x22       
Innenlager:    Shimano XTR       
Zahnkranz:    Shimano XTR       
Kette:    Shimano XTR       
Laufräder:    Mavic Crossmax SL Disc UST       
Lenker:    Race Face Next Carbon Lenker       
Vorbau:    Race Face Deus SL       
Sattelstütze:    Race Face Next SL Carbon      
Griffe:             Giant kraton grip
Gewicht:         ca. 10 kg


----------



## kungfu (14. August 2011)

Für 1999,- würd ich es nehmen .


----------



## ollum104 (14. August 2011)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2552/lang/x/kw/Dirt/

O'Neal Dirt Knieschoner S/M/L für unter 30 Euro


----------



## Sardes (14. August 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2552/lang/x/kw/Dirt/
> 
> O'Neal Dirt Knieschoner S/M/L für unter 30 Euro





nosaint77 schrieb:


> Für Kleidungsschnäppchen gibt es nen eigenen Thread... hier



.


----------



## Kayya (14. August 2011)

jaja alles muss seine Ordnung haben...

Kyle Strait Knee Guard für 23,89 inkl. Versand bei Bikeunit.de
(mit 20 Gutschein und Vorkasse)

habs nicht so mit Ordnung!


----------



## Landyphil (15. August 2011)

Tagesangebot HS Bike Discount: Edge 800 weiss/schwarz 299,-

*Lieferumfang:*



Edge 800
Fahrradhalterung
Netzladegerät
USB-Kabel
Schnellstartanleitung
 *Modelljahr:* 2011

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-weiss-schwarz.html


----------



## haural (15. August 2011)

GoPro HD Surf Hero für 259,-: http://eltronicsneu.top4you24.de/index.php?aff=2-28364B129


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (15. August 2011)

haural schrieb:


> GoPro HD Surf Hero Aktionssportkamera



Wo? 

 

EDIT:Geht doch


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2011)

die gibts dort scheinbar immer zu diesem Preis 

http://www.comtech.de/GoPro-HD-Surf...to-Video-Kamera_detail_20247.html?sPartner=19


----------



## haggi (16. August 2011)

Saso Carbon Flaschenhalter für 19,95 Euro statt knapp 40 Euro. Gewicht 12 Gramm.

http://www.wecycle.de/Sale/Saso-Mekkem-BOT-9G-Carbon-Fahrrad-Flaschenhalter.html


----------



## j_rg (16. August 2011)

Crank Brothers Iodine All Mountain C 1.1/8" 2010 von 21.67

Finish Line Cross Country Wet Lube 120ml von 5.43


----------



## Icono (16. August 2011)

Bei den ganzen CRC Schnäppchen würde ich erstmal per "Shopping" die Preise in Deutschland vergleichen. Da werden die selben Teile für den gleichen Preis wie bei CRC angeboten. Stand auch schon ein paar Male davor, bei CRC eine Menge zu kaufen im Glaube, ich würde da jetzt unbedingt zugreifen müssen weil NUR da der Preis niedrig ist.


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2011)

und, ist der versand bei den shops in d auch kostenlos? für mich bei gleichem preis schon das killerargument.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. August 2011)

Dafür hat man bei Rücksendung ein Problem. Ein kleines Paket kostet schon 14,- und die Rücksendekosten werden von CRC, auch nicht bei einem Warenwert über 40,-, übernommen.


----------



## Egika (16. August 2011)

doch, werden sie


----------



## dreamdeep (16. August 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> doch, werden sie



Hab mir gerade nochmal die AGB durchgelsen. Du hast recht, wird tatsächlich übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laubfuchs (17. August 2011)

*Easton EC70 XC Riserbar Carbon für 70
*http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Für mich leider falsche Klemmung, sonst würd ich ihn selbst ordern.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nochmal die AGB durchgelsen. Du hast recht, wird tatsächlich übernommen.



aber nur innerhalb der 14-Tages-Frist und wenn der Warenwert über 40 liegt.

Theoretisch kann man nämlich 365 Tage lang sein Geld zurückbekommen wenn man die Sachen nicht benutzt hat.


----------



## TT-296 (17. August 2011)

40% auf Uvex FP 1 und FP 3


----------



## kungfu (17. August 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man nämlich 365 Tage lang sein Geld zurückbekommen wenn man die Sachen nicht benutzt hat.



Bitte ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. August 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Bitte ?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## visualex (17. August 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> aber nur innerhalb der 14-Tages-Frist und wenn der Warenwert über 40 liegt.
> 
> Theoretisch kann man nämlich 365 Tage lang sein Geld zurückbekommen wenn man die Sachen nicht benutzt hat.



Gelderstattung bekommt man nur bei einer Rücksendung innerhalb der ersten 30 Tage, danach gibt es einen Gutschein:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=4#return


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (17. August 2011)

ja, nu ist aber gut.


----------



## Erroll (18. August 2011)

Selle Italia SLR XP. Preis von 60  finde ich für nen SLR echt gut.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...p-schwarz.html?uin=9tpud59rqdrouofdh3ps0ifra2


----------



## Kesan (18. August 2011)

Fox DHX Air in den Größen 7,785x 2,0 und 7,785x 2,25 für 299 inkl Versand.

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...09&ig1id=266&iid=9929&mi=5&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## racing_basti (18. August 2011)

Selle Italia SLR Fibra: 71,69â¬ + 6,18â¬ Versand nach Dtl.


----------



## flowbike (18. August 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Fox DHX Air in den Größen 7,785x 2,0 und 7,785x 2,25 für 299 inkl Versand.
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...09&ig1id=266&iid=9929&mi=5&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


leider aber ein 2007er Dämpfer


----------



## Apeman (19. August 2011)

also mein resume zu der bikeunit aktion ist super! man muß ein produkt auf der seite bewerten, bekommt dann per email einen 10.- gutschein. mit dem hab ich mir dann das bikeunit trikot für 10.- bestellt und mußte nur 3,90 fürs porto zahlen. das triko ist heute angekommen. die qualität und das material sind okay für den preis. es kratzt nicht.

dann kann man diesen kauf bei http://www.bikeunit.de/shopbewertung.html?zanpid=1539578466142598145 z.b. ecomerce bewerten (man braucht aber die rechnungsnummer auf dem lieferschein) und man bekommt einen 20.- gutschein. 

für das bisschen rumgetipse echt eine gute aktion. jetzt bestell ich mir noch die kyle strait kniepads  http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/p...trait-knee-guard-schwarzzyan-2011/246658.html mit gutschein für 19,90!


----------



## Tamburin (19. August 2011)

mysportbrands hat diesmal schöne Radsachen von Cannondale im Angebot.


----------



## single-malts (19. August 2011)

Schwalbes RoRo in 2.1 EVO 430g für 39,90 im paar.


----------



## ______________ (19. August 2011)

single-malts schrieb:


> Schwalbes RoRo in 2.1 EVO 430g für 39,90 im paar.



Als 2,25-er sogar nochmal 10 billiger...


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. August 2011)

Ist dann aber "nur" die Performance Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_78&products_id=2846

blackspire stinger 15

das? gekauft und sehr zufrieden. (mit 2 blättern)


----------



## Tonymiller (21. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_78&products_id=2846
> 
> blackspire stinger 15
> 
> das? gekauft und sehr zufrieden. (mit 2 blättern)



Kann man den auch für 2 Fach verwenden ?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. August 2011)

Ja, genau dafür ist die Stinger gedacht.


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Kann man den auch für 2 Fach verwenden ?



ja geht super und spannt auf beiden.

hab sie ans tourenhardtail gebaut, weil ich öfter die kette im technischen gelänge verliere.


----------



## RW_Eddy (21. August 2011)

One Carbon Hardtail mit SID oder Revelation (Tagesangebot):

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FTWHIPSID100/on-one-carbon-xc-whippet-frame-rockshox-sid-rlt-100mm-forks-bundle?utm_source=Planet+X+and+On+One&utm_campaign=0100166b01-21st_August_2011_Block_Version8_15_2011&utm_medium=email


----------



## gsg9man (21. August 2011)

Recon Superlight 9-Fach Kasette -69,99â¬

Bei dem Preis und dem Gewicht ist die Laufleistung eig sch*** egal, abe rich hab kein Geld


----------



## Erroll (22. August 2011)

Bei Lidl gibts ab dem 25.08. auch wieder einen MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 24,99 â¬. Werd mir das Teil am Donnerstag mal besorgen. Schaut ganz brauchbar aus.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-auf-zwei-Raedern-ab-25-08-/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

einzige erkennbare Unterschiede zu dem letzten sind:

- blau anstatt rot
- Rädchen anstatt Schnellspanner
- eckige statt Runde Werkzeugablage


mehr dazu gibts im Forum unter "Penny Montageständer", einfach die SuFu anschmeißen


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> einzige erkennbare Unterschiede zu dem letzten sind:
> 
> - blau anstatt rot
> - Rädchen anstatt Schnellspanner
> ...



ist genau der gleich wie letztes mal. ich bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

richtig. ich ebenso 

ich meinte den Penny-Ständer, habs mal editiert


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2011)

Kurze OT Frage, ist die Klemmung des Lidl Ständers auch für Sattelstützen geeignet und entsprechend drehbar oder nur für Rahmen (wie auf den Bildern)?


----------



## sap (22. August 2011)

Guck dir mal die Bilder an, auf einem wird schräg am Unterrohr geklemmt. D.h. das Ding ist offensichtlich drehbar...werde ihn mir wohl auch mal holen und gucken.


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Wie oben geschrieben bemüh mal bitte die SuFu, da stehen Antworten auf deine Fragen und noch vieles mehr, was lesenswert ist 

Danke


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2011)

Taugt das Teil denn auch für Carbonrahmen? Rahmendurchmesser 25-40 mm, das ist schon grenzwertig denke ich. Glaube mein Oberrohr ist um 40mm, aber vorallem nicht kreisförmig im Querschnitt...


----------



## Wobbi (22. August 2011)

wieso kommt man auf den gedanken, einen carbonrahmen einspannen zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Taugt das Teil denn auch für Carbonrahmen? Rahmendurchmesser 25-40 mm, das ist schon grenzwertig denke ich. Glaube mein Oberrohr ist um 40mm, aber vorallem nicht kreisförmig im Querschnitt...



Dinge gibts.....


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2011)

naja, vielleicht spannt er seinen carbonrahmen derzeit noch auf die altbekannte weise: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]cannondale taurine broken      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

da wäre der lidl-ständer schon ein fortschritt


----------



## jensn84 (22. August 2011)

vll. fährt er ja ohne sattelstütze


----------



## peh (22. August 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wieso kommt man auf den gedanken, einen carbonrahmen einspannen zu wollen?


Aus genau denselben Gründen, aus denen man dort Stahl-, Alu- und Titanrahmen einspannt.


----------



## Wobbi (22. August 2011)

dachte schon, es hätte mit geldverschwendung zu tun, aber dank dir bin ich wieder etwas schlauer!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Bitte kommt zurück zum Thema


----------



## Guerill0 (23. August 2011)

XLC / TeleskopsattelstÃ¼tze Pro / SP-T03 / 400 mm fÃ¼r 89,90â¬


----------



## Laphroaig10 (23. August 2011)

XLC Pro Teleskopsattelstuetze / SP-T04 / 400mm / Remote für 99,95


----------



## fagi1977 (23. August 2011)

Felt Devox 26 x 2,3 Faltreifen, 19 Euro statt 49 Euro:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=37_229_847&products_id=7300

Wem der Reifen garnichts sagt, hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8650776#post8650776


----------



## felixh. (23. August 2011)

Gravity Light 83mm Kurbeln um 114â¬ (170/175mm und 38T) http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68625

Laut Beschreibung 104/64 kann man ein zweites kleines Kettenblat montieren. Da die sonst derzeit Ã¼berall nicht erhÃ¤ltlich ist (bzw weit Ã¼ber 200â¬) ziemlich billig.
Wenns nicht geht, schick ich meine wieder zurÃ¼ck.

Allerdings soll das Nachfolgemodell eine robustere Alumischung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsr03 (24. August 2011)

Suche nach Rahmen-Schnäppchen so wie dieses hier:

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...-BMC-Trailfox-TF02-2009-silber-Groe-e-XS.html

Ist halt leider nicht meine Größe. Brauche XL. Hat da jemand was gesehen?


----------



## tanteandi (24. August 2011)

...schöne BONETRAGER Radschuhe 39-44 für 40,- E bei o.g. BIKEPALAST!!!!


...brauche 45/46 GRRRRRRah!!!!!!


----------



## 44freak (24. August 2011)

bräucht au 45/46 sinnlos


----------



## Markusso (24. August 2011)

Link?


----------



## 44freak (24. August 2011)

hier... -> 
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...-Bontrager-R-Mountain---Pedal-S--PD-M520.html


----------



## Bikekäfer (25. August 2011)

Hallo,
das mit der Shopbewertung klappt nicht (Brügelmann). Ich habe immer noch keine Rückmeldung, nachdem ich bei trusted shops bewertet habe (mit der Rechnungsnummer). Hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## Dreh (25. August 2011)

Bikekäfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit der Shopbewertung klappt nicht (Brügelmann). Ich habe immer noch keine Rückmeldung, nachdem ich bei trusted shops bewertet habe (mit der Rechnungsnummer). Hab ich was falsch gemacht??



hast du den Link zu deiner Bewertung denn wieder an Brügelmann geschickt?


----------



## Bikekäfer (25. August 2011)

Nein, ich habe nur den Aktivierungslink bestätigt...
Was muss ich dann machen?


----------



## Dreh (25. August 2011)

Email an Brügelmann schreiben:



			
				http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Shopbewertung schreiben Sie bitte eine E-Mail an bewertungen(at)bruegelmann.de mit  Ihrer Bestellnummer, der ohne Login zugänglichen URL (keine Bestätigungslinks), Ihrem Benutzernamen und dem Bewertungsdatum als Nachweis über die Bewertung. Ohne diese Angaben können wir den Gutschein leider nicht ausstellen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass pro Bestellung nur ein Gutschein ausgestellt werden kann.




Avid Code Set 185/185 (allerdings nicht das aktuellste Modell) für 222
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekäfer (25. August 2011)

Hallo, vielen Dank, hat geklappt!
Hätte ich natürlich selbst lesen können...(Wer lesen kann, ist eben doch im Vorteil!)
Danke für die prompte Hilfe!


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2011)

Bei CRC gibt es heute 10% auf alles nach D...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. August 2011)

aber erst ab 100

beim Checkout DE10% eingeben


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2011)

zahlt man nix, wenn man DE100% eingibt? SCNR...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. August 2011)

Guter Preis (Farbe ist natürlich speziell):

Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti für unter 599 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-55-RC-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item45fc7e7dcb


----------



## felixh. (25. August 2011)

de10% funktioniert Ã¼brigens auch fÃ¼r AT.

Damit etwa Thomson Masterpiece um 99â¬ bei CRC (hab noch ein paar mehr Sachen eingekauft, wie TI Feder - weil um 140â¬ eine 3X250lbs Ti Feder gibts sonst nie).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andré_himself (25. August 2011)

Specialités TA C116 Kettenblatt Set für die XTR FC-M960 bei Radsport Lenzen für 95 Euro!?


----------



## sharpe (25. August 2011)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Specialités TA C116 Kettenblatt Set für die XTR FC-M960 bei Radsport Lenzen für 95 Euro!?



immer noch top, auch wenn er es seit 2 Jahren so anbietet


----------



## andré_himself (25. August 2011)

sharpe schrieb:


> immer noch top, auch wenn er es seit 2 Jahren so anbietet



Ja echt super für 95 Euro. Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Blätter für meine 960er und bin heute Abend zufällig auf die Seite gestoßen.
Bei r2-Bike kostet das Set 127 Euro! Schon ein Unterschied!
Ich habe sie mir auch gleich bestellt!


----------



## PST (26. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> zahlt man nix, wenn man DE100% eingibt? SCNR...



Leider nein , aber der 10%-Code funktioniert auch heute noch. 
Der Nesletter war da etwas ungenau (heute vs. beschränkte Zeit).


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. August 2011)

Shimano PD-M980 XTR Mountainbike Pedale 2011 fÃ¼r 87,55â¬

http://www.profirad.de/shimano-pdm980-mountainbike-pedale-2011-p-17472.html?language=de

Versandkostenfreie Lieferung dieses Wochenende und dann noch den Newsletter abonieren (5â¬ Gutschein)*
*


----------



## bobons (27. August 2011)

Sram PG-990/X.O. Kassette 11-34 9-fach Aluspider orange für nur 39 Euro


----------



## damonsta (27. August 2011)

PST schrieb:


> Leider nein , aber der 10%-Code funktioniert auch heute noch.
> Der Nesletter war da etwas ungenau (heute vs. beschränkte Zeit).



Geht heute auch noch. Saubere Sache.


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Für diejeningen, die noch ein Slide suchen, gerade bei HS gesehen, das  Slide 7.0 heute als Tagesartikel für 1599 - wahnsinns Preis! http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46...m-140-7-0.html

Gruß

Benny


----------



## 1000years (27. August 2011)

Ab morgen 7 Uhr früh Northwave-Schuhe und VDO-Fahrradcomputer auf www.pauldirekt.de. Könnten gute Schnäppchen dabei sein!


----------



## dgdracing (27. August 2011)

Sidi Dragon 2 SRS Carbon Modell 2010 und 2011 für 199 Euro:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=13&search=sidi+dragon+carbon+2&x=12&y=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (28. August 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> Ab morgen 7 Uhr früh Northwave-Schuhe und VDO-Fahrradcomputer auf www.pauldirekt.de. Könnten gute Schnäppchen dabei sein!



Mercy für den Link, hab gleich 1paar bestellt


----------



## fagi1977 (28. August 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> Ab morgen 7 Uhr früh Northwave-Schuhe und VDO-Fahrradcomputer auf www.pauldirekt.de. Könnten gute Schnäppchen dabei sein!



Danke für den link, es *waren* gute Schnäppchen dabei.


----------



## 44freak (28. August 2011)

mit facebook account regestrieren muss das sein ?


----------



## Alex-F (28. August 2011)

Sind die Schnäppchen schon alle weg? Sind noch auf Tour...


----------



## fagi1977 (28. August 2011)

44freak schrieb:


> mit facebook account regestrieren muss das sein ?



Nein, muss nicht. Habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## fagi1977 (28. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Sind die Schnäppchen schon alle weg? Sind noch auf Tour...



Nein. Soweit ich das sehe, ist noch einiges da. Die Aktion läuft auch noch bis Dienstag.


----------



## Bernie_HD (28. August 2011)

NAVIBE MERCURY 100 (GPS / Fahrrad-Tacho) für EUR 39,95 bei Pollin


----------



## PST (29. August 2011)

Bei BikeStore.cc gibt es bis 04.09 10% auf Lagerware: 
http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/222

Die 10% werden dann auf den nächsten Kauf angerechnet.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## red-fox (29. August 2011)

Contour HD 1080p für 189 bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/contour-hd.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. August 2011)

red-fox schrieb:


> Contour HD 1080p für 189 bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/contour-hd.html




So und wenn du uns nun den Fluxkompensator samt DeLorean ausleihst können wir von diesem Angebot auch profitieren... Das Angebot galt am 27.08 - heute haben wir den 29ten!


----------



## mtblukas (29. August 2011)

Als er er gepostet hat leif es noch. Ich habs gesehen.


----------



## sap (29. August 2011)

outdoor-broker bringt seine schnäppchen gerne wieder, wenn die dinge nicht abverkauft werden. nur wann, kann ich nicht vorhersagen. die kam war vor 1-2 wochen schonmal drin. (sorry für OT)


----------



## austriacarp (29. August 2011)

vdo tacho für 79 statt 159 hat der auch eine anzeige für höhenmeter?
http://www.pauldirekt.de/DVO-Fahrra...keluebersicht&goal=angebot&link=produktkasten


----------



## amg 2 (29. August 2011)

Bernie_HD schrieb:


> NAVIBE MERCURY 100 (GPS / Fahrrad-Tacho) für EUR 39,95 bei Pollin



hat jemand schon so ein tacho ???

wie ist das teil ???


----------



## LF-X (31. August 2011)

(alter) Karma Zusatzscheinwerfer fÃ¼r 32,90 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6139/karma-black-edition.html

Ideal zum hochrÃ¼sten.

Wer gÃ¼nstig (8,95 â¬) zur mechanischen Disc umrÃ¼sten mÃ¶chte: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a34074/bremssattel-br-m416-mechanisch-vr-pm-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (31. August 2011)

eine neue 2010 DT Swiss EXM 130 Launch Control II Federgabel (in schwarz, 1 1/8" Schaft, mit 9mm SSP Ausfallenden) für 432
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68493


----------



## rasumichin (31. August 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Wer gÃ¼nstig (8,95 â¬) zur mechanischen Disc umrÃ¼sten mÃ¶chte: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a34074/bremssattel-br-m416-mechanisch-vr-pm-schwarz.html



hatte ich mal am bike, war Ã¼berhaupt nicht glÃ¼cklich damit, Belagsnachstellung hat kaum funktioniert, beim 1. mal inbus ansetzen wars ausgeleiert hat superschnell rost angesetzt. Gebremst hat sie ganz ordentlich

magura durin Race 350â¬
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_224&products_id=10804


----------



## Joe911 (31. August 2011)

Einer der günstigsten Wege zu einem neuen Satz Kettenblätter 44/32/22 und KB-Schrauben für knapp 20,--:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-chainset-blaze-3-1-22-32-44-howitzer-175mm-black.html

--> Kurbel einfach ausschlachten


----------



## LF-X (31. August 2011)

@Joe911: Keine schlechte Idee.

@rasumichin: Ich habe mit der Bremse bisher keine Probleme. (Benutze sie aber auch erst einen Monat).


----------



## Dreh (31. August 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon so ein tacho ???
> 
> wie ist das teil ???



über google findet man recht easy ein paar Testberichte...die aber nicht sonderlich gut ausfallen...Kompass friert nach kurzer Zeit dauerhaft ein und von den funktionen ist es auch nicht wirklich mehr wie ein Tacho mit GPS-Logger..


----------



## onkel2306 (31. August 2011)

Ist die Trovativ im Vergleich zur Shimano FC-M442 besser? 

Mein Äusseres Kettenblatt habe ich nur bedarfsmässig mit dem Hammer wieder "glatt" gemacht und überlege nun mit die Truvativ zu holen und gleich komplett die Kurbel zu tauschen.

Ist die Gewichtsangabe hier mit Lager?

Könnt ihr was zu Gewicht sagen im Vergleich?


----------



## danysun2010 (31. August 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ist die Truvativ im Vergleich zur Shimano FC-M442 besser?



Würde da vorsichtig sein, brauchst noch ein Howitzer-Innenlager dafür.. Hab ich vorher noch nie gehört und jetzt auf die Schnelle nur bei chainreactioncycles für 50 Euro gefunden!!

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir es hier schon hatten.. aber auf der Startseite haben die bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/ einige Fox Talas 150mm mit 1.5er Schaft für 385 Euro.. Sieht aber auch so nach Einzelstücken aus?!


----------



## onkel2306 (31. August 2011)

Jop, habs dann auch gesehen, werds wohl lassen und einfach so weiter fahren ^^


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ist die Trovativ im Vergleich zur Shimano FC-M442 besser?


Nein, auf gleich schlechtem Level. Kauf dir lieber eine Deore Kurbel, da hast Du mehr von, Innenlager ist dabei, was den Preis relativiert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a14417/deore-kurbel-fc-m590-44z-silber.html


----------



## ToDusty (31. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, auf gleich schlechtem Level. Kauf dir lieber eine Deore Kurbel, da hast Du mehr von, Innenlager ist dabei, was den Preis relativiert:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a14417/deore-kurbel-fc-m590-44z-silber.html



Dann aber hier  http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/kurbelgarndeore-44x32x22-170mm09schwarz-minnenlagksrnfks/227301.html?_cid=1_3_1_6623_6688_6689_227301_&c=18#kurbelgarnitur-mtb-shimano-deore-hollowtech-ii-krg-schwarz

und durch Shop Bewertung noch - 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (31. August 2011)

Naja - werde wenn dann gleich auf XT oder SLX um steigen und da im Gebrauchtmarkt ausschau halten. Will etwas Gewicht sparen.
Diese Saison gehts noch so.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, auf gleich schlechtem Level. Kauf dir lieber eine Deore Kurbel, da hast Du mehr von, Innenlager ist dabei, was den Preis relativiert:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a14417/deore-kurbel-fc-m590-44z-silber.html





ToDusty schrieb:


> Dann aber hier  http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/kurbelgarndeore-44x32x22-170mm09schwarz-minnenlagksrnfks/227301.html?_cid=1_3_1_6623_6688_6689_227301_&c=18#kurbelgarnitur-mtb-shimano-deore-hollowtech-ii-krg-schwarz
> 
> und durch Shop Bewertung noch - 10.


Top. Hat jemand das Gewicht von der Deore Kurbel inkl. Blättern und Innenlager zur Hand?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## alb (31. August 2011)

Moin!
Kurbel in Silber als 26/36/48 + Hosenschutzring hat genau 1016g.
Das Innenlager SM-BB51, welches dabei ist wiegt inkl. den Spacern 98g.
-> eigene Messwerte!
Gruß


----------



## judyclt (31. August 2011)

Top Gerät und quasi unkaputtbar:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a3942/mc-1-0-mit-hoehenmesser.html


----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Top Gerät und quasi unkaputtbar:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a3942/mc-1-0-mit-hoehenmesser.html



3 jahre immernoch erste batterie


----------



## kungfu (31. August 2011)

Michelin Reifen
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/michelin-mtb-faltreifen-xcr-dry2/9724.html

Gruss
k.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. September 2011)

alb schrieb:


> Moin!
> Kurbel in Silber als 26/36/48 + Hosenschutzring hat genau 1016g.
> Das Innenlager SM-BB51, welches dabei ist wiegt inkl. den Spacern 98g.
> -> eigene Messwerte!
> Gruß



Danke für die Info. Scheint DIE Kurbel für mein Stadtradel zu sein


----------



## LF-X (1. September 2011)

Wenn der Reifen nicht sonderlich leicht sein muss: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=8787


----------



## .floe. (1. September 2011)

Truvativ Boobar fÃ¼r 29,99â¬.

Produkt bewerten, 10â¬ Gutscheincode kassieren, bestellen und Gutscheincode einlÃ¶sen.

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/lenker-barends/truvativ-riserbar-boobar-318/220231.html

WeiÃ nicht, ob es bei Bikeunit auch die Shopbewertung gibt. Falls ja, dann nur noch 19,99â¬ zahlen wegen 20â¬ Gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (1. September 2011)

x


----------



## juneoen (1. September 2011)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=2971

AVID Elixir CR Scheibenbremsen Satz*
 349.00EUR 174.50EUR

@esmirald h -es gibt oben ne funktion die heißt abonnieren , man muss nicht ein x posten dafür


----------



## esmirald_h (1. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Abo! von mir wurde nur was geschrieben was nicht in Ordnung war.


----------



## Egika (1. September 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Truvativ Boobar für 29,99.
> 
> Produkt bewerten, 10 Gutscheincode kassieren, bestellen und Gutscheincode einlösen.
> 
> ...


...Mindestbestellwert 50,-...


----------



## gsg9man (1. September 2011)

@juneon: achtung ALU-Hebel! Nicht wie abgebildet Carbon-Hebel. Aber steht ja auch drin


----------



## Dreh (1. September 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> ...Mindestbestellwert 50,-...



hö? die 50 MBW gelten nur für den 10-Gutschein aus dem Email-Abo,
bei den Gutscheinen durch Produkt- bzw. Shopbewertung (gibt's bei bikeunit auch) gibt es keinen MBW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (1. September 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=2971
> 
> AVID Elixir CR Scheibenbremsen Satz*
> 349.00EUR 174.50EUR



eigentlich suche ich gerade die Elixir Cr und habe mich schon Ã¼ber einen Tipp gefreut ...  aber ohne Scheiben und Adapter ? kein SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r 174,50 Euro + 6,90 Euro Versand ...

hier komplett mit Scheiben fÃ¼r knapp 205 Euro inkl. Versand
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45100

blÃ¶derweise nur mit 160-er Scheiben, ich hÃ¤tte gerne 185-er  und brauche eigentlich nur HR ... 


Windbraker von Ziener, anstatt 89,00 fÃ¼r 29,00 â¬. Farbe etwas gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig ...

GruÃ
http://www.team101.de/1216/37139019..._Windjacke_Fahrrad_Jacke_CHEWI_Gr_L_blau.html


----------



## Egika (1. September 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> hö? die 50 MBW gelten nur für den 10-Gutschein aus dem Email-Abo,
> bei den Gutscheinen durch Produkt- bzw. Shopbewertung (gibt's bei bikeunit auch) gibt es keinen MBW!


Stimmt, steht so dran.
In der Mail von dem Laden steht jedoch folgendes:


> Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Bewertung bei Bikeunit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreh (1. September 2011)

hm, vielleicht Ã¤ndern sie das jetzt...hast du mal versucht den gutschein einzugeben bei <50â¬?

edit: hab selber grad mal wieder was bei bikeunit bestellt; in der Email steht zwar "Mindestbestellwert 50â¬",
aber man kann ihn problemlos auch bei kleineren BetrÃ¤gen verwenden.


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. September 2011)

Crank Brothers 5050 xx rot/schwarz fÃ¼r 49,90 â¬ zzgl. Versand

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a6989/5050-xx-plattformpedal-rot-schwarz.html

Edit:
Mallet 3 MTB titan gold fÃ¼r 129,90 â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a5026/mallet-3-mtb-pedale-gold.html


----------



## bobons (2. September 2011)

Da diese Kette bei ebay immer noch fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 30 Euro inkl. Versand weggeht: Shimano Dura Ace Kette CN7701  â¬ 19,90, mit 10 Euro-Gutschein und Versand 13,89 Euro.

Gewicht 253 g/106 Glieder ohne Kettenschloss.

Und noch etwas: Continental Race King 26 x 2.2 Supersonic â¬ 26,99.


----------



## volcom74 (2. September 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=2971
> 
> AVID Elixir CR Scheibenbremsen Satz*
> 349.00EUR 174.50EUR
> ...




Schön wenn sie bei dir funktioniert!
Aber es gibt Leute (wie auch mich) bei denen das nicht klappt.


----------



## martin82 (4. September 2011)

zwar kein Schnäppchen aber ne Frage,

kann mir einer sagen wie und wo ich möglichst günstig an eine lyrik coul 170er rankomme?


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Dafür gibt es doch einen schönen eigenen Thread!
Wurde auf den letzten Seiten schon mehrmals gelinkt!


----------



## jts-nemo (5. September 2011)

frage: ist das ein schnäppchen? http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...905_bun_v1&_cid=24_20110905_2_3_11_1_256442_0


----------



## flowbike (5. September 2011)

das will ich wohl meinen. Bikeunit haut da gerade ein paar Sachen zu super Preisen raus (Distinct ride special)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (5. September 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/aktion/20...2_20110905_bm_v1&_cid=24_20110905_2_3_6_0_0_0


----------



## Tamburin (7. September 2011)

Der Roseversand gibt 20% auf Jack Wolfskin und The North Face Jacken.


----------



## Dddakk (7. September 2011)

Ovvtobbigg?

Für den aktiven Biker.
Passt in jede Baggy.

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_28631.htm


----------



## fone (7. September 2011)

lol, doppelpack...


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2011)

Bei den Sägen darauf achten, daß sie verschränkte Zähne haben, sonst klemmt das Blatt zu schnell fest!


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. September 2011)

Zugsägen wie diese da haben generell keine geschränkten Zähne 
genauso wenig wie die "richtigen" Japanischen Zugsägen, 
die Vorbilder von diesem Aldi Superwerkzeug sind


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Zugsägen wie diese da haben generell keine geschränkten Zähne



einspruch euer ehren, meine vom LIDL hat dies Zahnung, deshalb schrub ich es ja ;-)


----------



## bobons (7. September 2011)

Schnapper: Deore Komplettgrupe inkl. Disc-Bremsen für 159 Euro

Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt dass die Teile für 30% des Preises 90% der Funktion einer XT-Gruppe erfüllen (bei höherem Gewicht natürlich).


----------



## Illuminus (7. September 2011)

http://www.tchibo.de/Cross-Country-Mountain-Bike-p200023538.html   333â¬

fÃ¼rn anfÃ¤nger ausreichend  .. wenn wirs noch nich hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (7. September 2011)

Illuminus schrieb:


> http://www.tchibo.de/Cross-Country-Mountain-Bike-p200023538.html   333
> 
> fürn anfänger ausreichend  .. wenn wirs noch nich hatten



Seit heute morgen ausverkauft! Netter Versuch!


----------



## LF-X (7. September 2011)

für 333 wäre das gar nicht mal schlecht gewesen...


----------



## m2000 (7. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Schnapper: Deore Komplettgrupe inkl. Disc-Bremsen für 159 Euro
> 
> Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt dass die Teile für 30% des Preises 90% der Funktion einer XT-Gruppe erfüllen (bei höherem Gewicht natürlich).



Sieht aber schwer nach ner alten Dualcontrol aus, und die Windcutterscheiben??

Deshalb wohl kein Bild...


----------



## bobons (7. September 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> für 333 wäre das gar nicht mal schlecht gewesen...



Bitte hier weiterquatschen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518284

Günstige Kurbel (mit/ohne Lager?): SRAM GXP II 	175mm 4-Bolt 24.36.Bash Mir Black

@m2000: Dualcontrol liegt auch einigen Leuten. Ich hoffe trotzdem dass keiner blind kauft, sich dafür den Text durchliest und Fragen an den Verkäufer stellt, wir sind ja nicht in der Bucht.


----------



## Markusso (7. September 2011)

Illuminus schrieb:


> http://www.tchibo.de/Cross-Country-Mountain-Bike-p200023538.html   333
> 
> fürn anfänger ausreichend  .. wenn wirs noch nich hatten



Das war wirklich ein Schnapper - da wärn ja die Parts alleine in der Bucht mehr wert gewesen als 333!


----------



## Flo-B (7. September 2011)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> frage: ist das ein schnäppchen? http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...905_bun_v1&_cid=24_20110905_2_3_11_1_256442_0



War so ein gutes Schnäppchen das sie innerhalb von nem Tag ausverkauft war. Ich hab leider etwas zu lange überlegt. 

Hab denen mal ne Email geschrieben, da sie die Gabel wohl nochmal rein bekommen, ob sie die nochmal für den Preis anbieten können. 
Ich rechne nicht damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (7. September 2011)

RCZ Bikes gibt gerade 10% auf alles. Aus der Mail:

"10% Rabatt auf der ganzen Website

 Um Gewinn aus diesem Rabatt zu ziehen, benutzen Sie bitte folgendes Gutschein: RCZ10DE

 Gültig bis Freitag, den 9.ten September 2011 mitternachts"


----------



## K3RMIT (8. September 2011)

Bei Paul Direkt gibts die nächsten 2 Tage Bekleidung von Sugoi mit gut 40% drauf

Werde mir gleich mal die Super geile Evolution Bib kaufen, hab schon eine und die ist echt super, eine der besten Hosen die ich kennenlernen durfte und für 54Euro ein schnapper vom feinsten.


----------



## Sickculture (8. September 2011)

bei RCZ gibt´s die Swissstop Code Beläge für 14,95 Euro!!!! Und dann noch die 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2011)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> ...Werde mir gleich mal die Super geile Evolution Bib kaufen...



Gerade auch mal zugeschlagen, allerdings danach folgende Nachricht erhalten

Voraussichtliche Auslieferung: *03.10.11 bis 08.10.11* 

Für Eilige Naturen ist das nix. Wird man wohl erst nächstes Jahr ausfahren können das Teil...


----------



## DarkGreen (8. September 2011)

Suntour XCR LO 100mm - robuste sorglos Federgabel mit Stahlfeder / Öldämpfung / Lockout an der Gabelkrone - zum Beispiel fürs Stadtradel
Canti + Disc
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=2573
nur Disc
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=2574
jeweils 69,95 (zzgl. Versand 6,9)


----------



## ollum104 (8. September 2011)

Morewood Izimu bei Jehle in allen Größen für 2299 

http://jehlebikes.de/morewood-izimu-2011.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. September 2011)

Top


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2011)

genau bin jetzt schwer am überlegen


----------



## loretto6 (8. September 2011)

Bei wiggle gibts 25% auf Radartikel, wenn aus D bestellt wird!


----------



## Chicane (8. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibts 25% auf Radartikel, wenn aus D bestellt wird!



Wo denn? Sehe dort nur 10% auf ausgewählte Artikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. September 2011)

www.wiggle.co.uk

Gutscheincode: 25OFF-CYCLE
(Gutschein gültig bis 30.9 14Uhr BST)

Hab grade bestellt


----------



## Iond (8. September 2011)

anscheinend gibts bei dem Gutschein einen Mindestbestellwert. Ich wollte eine Jacke fÃ¼r 48â¬ bestellen, bei der die Fehlermeldung bezÃ¼glich Mindestbestellwert kommt.


----------



## juneoen (8. September 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k981/a53329/i900-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html

i900 Sattelstütze Ø 31,6 mm 385 mm auch als 30.9 

99 euro


----------



## juneoen (8. September 2011)

Deus 3/4 Riser 680 mm 31,8 schwarz

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a16164/deus-3-4-riser-680-mm-318-schwarz.html

*34,90 â¬*


----------



## flowbike (8. September 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k981/a53329/i900-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html
> 
> i900 Sattelstütze Ø 31,6 mm 385 mm auch als 30.9
> 
> 99 euro



danke!


----------



## Landyphil (8. September 2011)

Habe ich gerade bestellt: 170 mm FSA Carbon Kurbel SL-K Triple MegaExo inklusive Lager / KettenblÃ¤tter. Schwarz / Rot, 172,26 â¬ inkls. Versand:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69166


----------



## Peter-S (9. September 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k981/a53329/i900-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html
> 
> i900 Sattelstütze Ø 31,6 mm 385 mm auch als 30.9
> 
> 99 euro



.. und die 950er gibt es für schlappe 129 uro


----------



## .floe. (9. September 2011)

> anscheinend gibts bei dem Gutschein einen Mindestbestellwert. Ich wollte eine Jacke fÃ¼r 48â¬ bestellen, bei der die Fehlermeldung bezÃ¼glich Mindestbestellwert kommt.



80â¬ 

Hab ich gerade auch feststellen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## lilu24 (9. September 2011)

Bei Canyon gibt es jetzt auch reduzierte 2011er Modelle

http://www.radsport-zollernalb.de/2...-open-house-in-koblenz-mit-reduzierten-bikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ztmguru (9. September 2011)

Zwar nicht leicht aber guter Pannenschutz und so gut wie kein Rollwiederstand.

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Super-Basar/Continental-Twister-Pro-Tubeless-26-x-1-9-SB.html


----------



## thierlo (9. September 2011)

TRUVATIV 011 Chainset Stylo Team 3.3 GXP- 22/32/44 - 175mm - Black: 72,11 â¬                                          				                 habe ich bestellt, ist flott gekommen, guter preis




http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-011-chainset-stylo-team-3-3-gxp-22-32-44-175mm-black.html


----------



## austriacarp (9. September 2011)

Ist da ein Lager dabei?


----------



## Egika (9. September 2011)

ja, steht doch dran


----------



## austriacarp (9. September 2011)

fizik gobi für 38,46
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/c...addle-gobi-xm-rails-k-ium-black/category/113/


----------



## n4ppel (9. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibts 25% auf Radartikel, wenn aus D bestellt wird!



Danke für den Hinweis 
Erstmal einen Satz Hope Hoops bestellt.

Noch ein Hinweis. Sollten schon Rabatte auf den Originalpreis bestehen wird auf 25% aufgestockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (9. September 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> fizik gobi fÃ¼r 38,46
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/c...addle-gobi-xm-rails-k-ium-black/category/113/



 mit zusÃ¤tzlichen 10% und 5â¬ fÃ¼r die Neukundenanmeldung ein ganz nettes SchnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## pommes5 (10. September 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...ller-des-Monats-Shimano-Yumeya-Tuningkit.html

hibike shimano goldkrams für die xtr für 200 statt 700. wers braucht ...


----------



## ticris (10. September 2011)

Radon Skeen Parfum für unglaubliche 15! Von 69,90 um 79% reduziert. Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist doof.  Wer nicht nach Skeen müffeln will kann auch das Black Sin oder Radon Race Parfum ergattern. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a52493/skeen-parfum.html

Ich hatte doch glatt vergessen, das Radon Duftwasser zu erwähnen. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k598/a52495/duftwasser.html
"Duftwasser - der Freerider unter den Düften. Da trennt sich Boy vom  Mann. Maskuline Noten narkotischer Nuancen lassen Adrenalin zu Insulin  werden."


----------



## Sahnie (10. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Radon Skeen Parfum für unglaubliche 15! Von 69,90 um 79% reduziert. Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist doof.  Wer nicht nach Skeen müffeln will kann auch das Black Sin oder Radon Race Parfum ergattern.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a52493/skeen-parfum.html




Ich finde es so absurd, dass ich heute schon fast zuschlagen wollte...


----------



## luxuzz (10. September 2011)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> Erstmal einen Satz Hope Hoops bestellt.
> 
> Noch ein Hinweis. Sollten schon Rabatte auf den Originalpreis bestehen wird auf 25% aufgestockt.




Für Hopeteile:
http://www.cycle-aix.de/

Ist bislang immer die günstigste Seite gewesen, besonders bei Einzelteilen!


----------



## n4ppel (10. September 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Für Hopeteile:
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/
> 
> Ist bislang immer die günstigste Seite gewesen, besonders bei Einzelteilen!



287  Für den Satz mit ZTR Flow sind schwer zu schlagen


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Radon Skeen Parfum für unglaubliche 15! Von 69,90 um 79% reduziert. Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist doof.  Wer nicht nach Skeen müffeln will kann auch das Black Sin oder Radon Race Parfum ergattern.



Geht zur Not auch als Bremsenreiniger


----------



## Innsbruuucker (10. September 2011)

Hmm. Bei mir funktioniert das bei Wiggle nicht wirklich.

Wenn ich 2 Laufräder im Wert von £294.53 bekomm ich nur einen extra Rabatt von £49.0.

Weiß jemand obs die Hope Laufräder auch mit 150er Nabe gibt? Und was beudeutet das SP?

Edit: Nochmal genau gelesen.



> Noch ein Hinweis. Sollten schon Rabatte auf den Originalpreis bestehen wird auf 25% aufgestockt.



Edit2: Die hinteren Hope Laufräder gibts nur mit 721 in 150mm Achsbreite.


----------



## SlayMe (10. September 2011)

SP heißt straight pull


----------



## Kesan (10. September 2011)

Magura MT4 inkl Storm SL ( laut der beschreibung jedenfalls von RCZ ) in 180PM/160IS für 240,37  könnte in verbindung mit......


ticris schrieb:


> mit zusätzlichen 10% und 5 für die Neukundenanmeldung ein ganz nettes Schnäppchen.


 (Post 2468)
auch als Schnäppchen durchgehen

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/magura-012-set-disc-brakes-mt4-180pm-160is-white.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (10. September 2011)

wobei die 10% um Mitternacht abgelaufen sind...


----------



## agnes (11. September 2011)

mt 8 bei s-tec sport fÃ¼r 540â¬
mt 6                      fÃ¼r 399â¬


----------



## volcom74 (11. September 2011)

Link?


----------



## dusi__ (11. September 2011)

MT8


----------



## tanteandi (11. September 2011)

HOLZFELLER-PEDAL (das mit den geschr. Pins) für 32,- oder so!!!!!

bei:RCZ SHOP


...nein kein LINK!!!!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. September 2011)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...nein kein LINK!!!!



und warum? Übersteigt das deine Fähigkeiten, oder bist du zu faul?

Pedal kostet übrigens 26,91 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-pair-pedals-flat-holzfeller-grey.html


----------



## Sahnie (11. September 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> und warum? Übersteigt das deine Fähigkeiten, oder bist du zu faul?
> 
> Pedal kostet übrigens 26,91
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-pair-pedals-flat-holzfeller-grey.html




Ganz schön frech für jemanden der hier noch keinen Tipp abgegeben hat. Wir sind doch nicht deine Sklaven.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (11. September 2011)

600g, dick und hässlich... kein schnäppchen (wellgo mg1 gibts für 30 inkl. versand bei ebay)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. September 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ganz schön frech für jemanden der hier noch keinen Tipp abgegeben hat. Wir sind doch nicht deine Sklaven.



 doch! Nur weil ich Kritik an von deinem Zweitaccount erstellten Posts übe 
Und wenn man sich schön die Mühe macht ein Schnäppchen zu posten kann man wohl auch gleich den passenden Link miteinfügen und auch den korrekten Preis, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (11. September 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> doch! Nur weil ich Kritik an von deinem Zweitaccount erstellten Posts übe
> Und wenn man sich schön die Mühe macht ein Schnäppchen zu posten kann man wohl auch gleich den passenden Link miteinfügen und auch den korrekten Preis, oder?




Es gibt schon noch Leute die zu Unrecht kritisierte in Schutz nehmen, so ist das nicht. Dazu bedarf es nicht immer eines Zweitnicks.

Und wer sparen will, kann dann schon mal selber ausführlich schauen...


----------



## kungfu (11. September 2011)

Cannondale Fully irgendwas für 9,99 Euro ungefähr, Link gibt es nicht.


Sehr hilfreich, oder ?  

Gruss
k.


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2011)

Bestell mir bitte eins mit! In *M*! Zur Not geht auch noch *L*!


----------



## Seader (11. September 2011)

danke, 13 geordert!


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2011)

Bitte macht weiter mit den Schnäppchen.
Da hat sich die Kollegin doch soviel Mühe gegeben, damit wir alle Schnäppchen schnell erkennen können.


Kein Post ohne Schnäppchen, allerdings habe ich keins was den Namen verdient ...


----------



## Egika (12. September 2011)

@Mods: Löscht doch einfach alles, was hier nicht zur Sache ist...

(das hier eingeschlossen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (12. September 2011)

Crankbrother Joplin Remote fÃ¼r 160,-â¬:
http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-joplin-remote-absenkbare-sattelstuetze-309mm-p-140227.html


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

Media Markt : Galaxy S Plus 270â¬


----------



## fone (12. September 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Es gibt schon noch Leute die zu Unrecht kritisierte in Schutz nehmen, so ist das nicht. Dazu bedarf es nicht immer eines Zweitnicks.
> 
> Und wer sparen will, kann dann schon mal selber ausführlich schauen...



ja, ich hab letztens auch irgendwo ein schnäppchen gesehen, war deutlich günstiger, weiß aber nimmer so genau. kann lenker, rahmen oder gabel gewesen sein, vielleicht auch schuhe, preis so um 100-2000, k. A.
schaut einfach mal bei google.


----------



## Sahnie (12. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ja, ich hab letztens auch irgendwo ein schnäppchen gesehen, war deutlich günstiger, weiß aber nimmer so genau. kann lenker, rahmen oder gabel gewesen sein, vielleicht auch schuhe, preis so um 100-2000, k. A.
> schaut einfach mal bei google.



Den Witz haben wir jetzt 5 mal gehört, du Depp! Produkt und der Anbieter reichen für Normalbegabte aus.


----------



## NiMoX (12. September 2011)

Gerade endeckt 

leider nur für Kleine KÖPFE

*Giro Helm Hex 2010 matt black, Gr. S*

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

noch 14 Stunden Laufzeit


----------



## fone (12. September 2011)

sorry, für mich war der witz neu ... war beim radeln. 
sag nicht depp zu mir du pappnase  deine PN war da freundlicher...


----------



## Sahnie (12. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> sorry, für mich war der witz neu ... war beim radeln.
> sag nicht depp zu mir du pappnase  deine PN war da freundlicher...




War mir schon klar, dass du Montags Zeit zum Radeln hast. Wer nur Ansprüche an Andere hat, geht wohl auch nicht arbeiten.


----------



## fone (12. September 2011)

der witz war doch von gestern abend... 

ich seh grad du kommst aus münchen, ich hätte noch einige alte pedale abzugeben, bei interesse pn, sonst bitte keinen weiteren pn, verbindlichsten dank.


----------



## Sahnie (12. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> der witz war doch von gestern abend...
> 
> ich seh grad du kommst aus münchen, ich hätte noch einige alte pedale abzugeben, bei interesse pn, sonst bitte keinen weiteren pn, verbindlichsten dank.



Dein dummes Zeug spricht echt für sich, nicht zum Aushalten...


----------



## chem (12. September 2011)

geiler Smalltalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (12. September 2011)

Seit 2003 im Forum angemeldet, aber immer noch kein bisschen Weise 

diverse Hope Laufradsätz sehr günstig
http://www.bike-box.de/


----------



## Philipp931 (12. September 2011)

Wird "weise" nicht kleingeschrieben? ;D


----------



## bobons (12. September 2011)

Hört auf zu quatschen ihr Bananenstauden.

Minion DHF ab 35 Euro


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. September 2011)

Syntace Superforce 31,8mm ab 49.90

Leider nicht in allen Längen verfügbar

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,114;product=7641


----------



## Odix (12. September 2011)

Krass billisch!

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...entschluessel-2-24-Nm-incl-7-Bits::14977.html


----------



## ToDusty (12. September 2011)

Den gibt es aber auch hier.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9823/fun-works-drehmomentschluessel-set-2-24-nm-inkl-7-bits.html?uin=pmpd694mvrejdsopdtod7j9o02


----------



## Metrum (12. September 2011)

und hier: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001R4BR1O?ie=UTF8&seller=A27ZCV1ES3CS5M&sn=derkleinegrosshandel"]Mighty 1/4" Drehmomentschlüssel: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

*für 35,15 inkl.*


----------



## ToDusty (12. September 2011)

Heißt andres, sieht aber genau so aus und noch billiger.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF[/ame]


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

hab ich und ich find ihn für den preis sehr okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. September 2011)

bei  http://bike-components.degibt es 10% auf alle Helme
Code: RBDR5633213

aber wo kann man diesen eingeben, hab nix gefunden.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2011)

Für Local-Heros: 
In Regensburg im TK-Maxx gibts grad ein paar Craft Hoodies für 30 eur. XL in Blau, M/L in Türkies , S in Schwarz

und das alles Linkfrei


----------



## ticris (13. September 2011)

Würde es auch begrüßen wenn hier mit dem Gesabbel aufgehört wird.

Deuter Superbike schwarz-silber, älteres Modell, für 44.95. 
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzu...10912_bm_v1&_cid=24_20110912_2_3_14_1_12430_0
kombiniert mit den Massengutscheinen sicher ein nettes Schnäppchen.


----------



## damonsta (13. September 2011)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> www.wiggle.co.uk
> 
> Gutscheincode: 25OFF-CYCLE
> (Gutschein gültig bis 30.9 14Uhr BST)
> ...




Gilt leide bei Weitem nicht auf alles, zB nicht auf Sram Red Kurbeln oder Hope Race Bremsen.


----------



## ollum104 (13. September 2011)

GoCycle hat den "Supersale" wieder ordentlich angefüllt. Sind zwar nicht alles Schnäppchen, aber vielleicht ist ja für den Einen oder Anderen was dabei...

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1881/lang/x/kw/-_SUPERSALE/


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2011)

Wenn ihr euch die *Platzangst Jacke bei Amazon* bestellt hattet, dann schaut doch bitte mal in diesem Thread vorbei, damit es hier sauber bleibt! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543872

Ein großes Danke an alle Schnäppchen-Poster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (13. September 2011)

beim rczbikeshop gibts wieder 10% auf alles. [FONT="]Gutschein: [B][FONT="]RCZ10GER  [/B][/FONT]_[FONT="]bis 15 September 2011 mitternachts.[/FONT]_[/FONT]


----------



## zotty (14. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> beim rczbikeshop gibts wieder 10% auf alles. [FONT="]Gutschein: [B][FONT="]RCZ10GER  [/B][/FONT]_[FONT="]bis 15 September 2011 mitternachts.[/FONT]_[/FONT]



wo steht das? finde keine info auf die 10%


----------



## ticris (14. September 2011)

zotty schrieb:


> wo steht das? finde keine info auf die 10%



Es steht geschrieben.... Wieso muß immer alles irgendwo geschrieben stehen? Manch "mündliche" Überlieferung ist doch auch ganz nett.


----------



## ztmguru (14. September 2011)

Super leichter Lenker und günstiger Preis.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68794


----------



## Deleted685 (14. September 2011)

Aus dem aktuellen RCZ Newsletter
Shimano 9-fach XT Shifter Satz 64,41 â¬ - Link
Shimano M985 XTR Kurbelsatz Mj. 11: 288,45 â¬ - Link
Shimano M770 XT Kurbelsatz 10-fach Mj. 10: 124,03 â¬ - Link

GruÃ
Uwe


----------



## s4shhh (15. September 2011)

gibt es zufällig irgendeinen Gutschein aktuell für H&S?!


----------



## xylnx (15. September 2011)

dafür könntest du aber auch den "suche ein schnäppchen thread" nutzen...


----------



## Korfu (15. September 2011)

Saintkurbel inkl. Lager
http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-kurbel-fcm815-single-175mm-83mm-p-122696.html

Die 165mm Variante kostet 159â¬.


----------



## Landyphil (15. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> beim rczbikeshop gibts wieder 10% auf alles. [FONT="]Gutschein: [B][FONT="]RCZ10GER  [/B][/FONT]_[FONT="]bis 15 September 2011 mitternachts.[/FONT][/COLOR][/I][/SIZE][/FONT][/quote]
> 
> Danke, habe Ihn gerade noch genutzt und 12,5 Euronen gespart ;-).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. September 2011)

Euer Kindergarten-Gelaber nervt...kÃ¶nnt Ihr das nicht per PM regeln?

Complete Bike & Wheel Bags fÃ¼r 50â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. September 2011)

ich fand ja die RaceFace Rally FR Leg Combi 2010 ab  â¬28.17 interessanter und hab auch schon bestellt.


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2011)

Syntace P6 Carbon 300mm 31.6mm  99,- 

ist aus neurad abmontiert


----------



## bobons (16. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Syntace P6 Carbon 300mm 31.6mm  99,-
> 
> ist aus neurad abmontiert



Dann doch lieber nagelneu für weniger Geld:

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/a8ed28ca2d90cc26488d3af7a5017d1c/Syntace%20P6%20Carbon%20Sattelst%FCtze.html

http://www.bike24.net/p15474.html

https://www.deltabikeshop.de/sites/shop_details.php?id=3068&ref=gm

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Sattelstuetzen/Syntace-P6-Carbon-Sattelstuetze.html


----------



## ticris (16. September 2011)

Bei CRC gibts 10 Rabatt, ab 50 bis 20.09. Code : TENVC. Frohes Shoppen.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2011)

Deore BL-M535 Scheibenbremse für vorne inl. Scheibe und Adapter 
34,90 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...mano-Deore-Scheibenbremse-BL-M535::32087.html


----------



## Albert (17. September 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Complete Bike & Wheel Bags für 50
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15325



Würd mich interessieren. Kann jemand was zur Qualität sagen?

Albert


----------



## Büscherammler (17. September 2011)

Albert schrieb:


> Würd mich interessieren. Kann jemand was zur Qualität sagen?
> 
> Albert



Noch nicht, aber eben bestellt. Wenn der Bag was taugt, ist es für 41 echt ein super Schnäppchen!


----------



## peh (17. September 2011)

Albert schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zur Qualität sagen?


Da stehen 87 Kommentare, lies die doch einfach. Zwei Happen:


> I bought this bag to transport my bike to the  Dolomites in Italy recently and it was more hassle than it was worth.  The bag is too small for an average size road bike, too heavy with not  enough padding for the weight. Also it has wheels on it in order to roll  like a suitcase but it does not matter how well you pack the bike there  is absolutely no balance so it falls over constantly!





> Have just used this bag to transport my road bike  and bits on Holiday to italy, for its price point it is superb!  Pockets and wheel bags are great, padding is OK, I also added part  of a bike box internally just to be safe and give more protection to the  forks/frame and BB.


Quelle: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Reviews.aspx?ModelID=15325


----------



## Snap4x (17. September 2011)

Aber passt auch ein Big Bike darein? 
Aber fÃ¼r knapp 40â¬ inkl. Versand nach D ist es doch recht gÃ¼nstig mit den Gutschein: *TENVC*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi1910 (17. September 2011)

Ohh ist ja riesig das Teil


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2011)

Albert schrieb:


> WÃ¼rd mich interessieren. Kann jemand was zur QualitÃ¤t sagen?
> 
> Albert



Wie gesagt..schau Dir die Bewertungen an..z.B.: "La base est renforcÃ©e et les tissus de trÃ¨s bonne facture. La base comporte 2 rails pour un plus grande rigiditÃ©" = stabil ......von Alain aus Frankreich.  

Achetez-le!..Kaufen!!! Das Ding hat sogar Rollen!

Auch interessant von crc die notubes olympic fÃ¼r 32,50 (mit Gutschein) 2 StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 55â¬ inkl. Versand:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38852


----------



## Tobi1910 (17. September 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Auch interessant von crc die notubes olympic für 32,50 (mit Gutschein) 2 Stück für 55 inkl. Versand:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38852


 

wow auch nicht schlecht überleg ...


----------



## rallleb (17. September 2011)

hmm, wo kann ich denn den Gutschein bei CRC eingeben?


----------



## rallleb (17. September 2011)

booaa, bin ich blöd
sorry!


----------



## ToDusty (17. September 2011)

Im Warenkorb unter  -- "Falls Sie einen E-Gutschein einsetzen, bitte hier Code eingeben" --


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (17. September 2011)

Was denkt ihr denn was der Bike Bag so in etwa wiegt? Find den ja nicht schlecht für den Preis


----------



## ollum104 (17. September 2011)

Bei Jehle wurden wieder einige Preise verbessert...

Trek Session 88 DH fÃ¼r 3999â¬
http://jehlebikes.de/modellsuche.html

Mondraker Kaiser fÃ¼r 1999â¬
http://jehlebikes.de/mondraker-kaiser-2011.html


----------



## ToDusty (17. September 2011)

Nicht unbedingt fürs Hobby, aber viele Gutscheine.

http://www.melsungen-online.de/Shopping/gutschein_gratisartikel.php


----------



## Halo21 (18. September 2011)

http://dailydeal.de/gutscheine/specialdeal1
Hir gibts nen gutschein fÃ¼r Profirad.de Ã¼ber 60â¬ fÃ¼r 30â¬ nur leider mindestbestellwert 100â¬


----------



## LaiNico (18. September 2011)

Bei Aldi Nord wird es ab morgen einen digitalen Messschieber fÃ¼r <10 â¬ geben.


----------



## Tobi1910 (18. September 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Nord wird es ab morgen einen digitalen Messschieber für <10  geben.


 
Gibts den auch bei Aldi Süd?


----------



## peh (18. September 2011)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Gibts den auch bei Aldi Süd?


Warte einfach, bis Norma das Ding wieder für 7,99 Euro verkauft


----------



## LaiNico (18. September 2011)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Gibts den auch bei Aldi Süd?


Glaskugel ist atm in Reparatur.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. September 2011)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Tobi1910 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibts den auch bei Aldi Süd?
> ...




schau doch einfach selbst 

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/aktuelle_angebote.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2011)

Wann es was bei den großen Discountern in den vergangenen Jahren gab und vorraussichtlich wieder geben wird, findet man am besten hier heraus.
Demnach kommt die 10Eu Batterie-Schieblehre zB. bei Lidl am 29.9 wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (18. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wann es was bei den großen Discountern in den vergangenen Jahren gab und vorraussichtlich wieder geben wird, findet man am besten hier heraus.
> Demnach kommt die 10Eu Batterie-Schieblehre zB. bei Lidl am 29.9 wieder



Juhu !


----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. September 2011)

die gibts auch beim Pollin

und wer das Ding mit dem PC auslesen will, hier die Anleitung


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2011)

mein modell ist schon 2 jahre alt aber wenn es das ding ist, welches lidl regelmäßig drin hat, dann hat das eine seltene(?) knopfbatterie. ich hatte zumindest probleme ersatz zu bekommen.


----------



## peh (19. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dann hat das eine seltene(?) knopfbatterie. ich hatte zumindest probleme ersatz zu bekommen.


In meinem steckt eine LR 44. Ersatz findet sich völlig problemlos, im Conrad, bei eBay und anderswo. Allerdings war eh eine Ersatzbatterie dabei, hält vermutlich ewig.

*Hier* gibt es den Messschieber für 9 Euro (Preisvorschlag), Versand inklusive.


peh schrieb:


> Warte einfach, bis Norma das Ding wieder für 7,99 Euro verkauft


Das war ein dummer Tipp. Ich habe wohl doch schon 8,99 Euro bezahlt, und Norma hat den Preis angehoben.


----------



## Bernhard3 (19. September 2011)

Tagesartikel bei HS VDO Tacho  MC 1.0 für 44,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3942/mc-1-0-mit-hoehenmesser.html


----------



## kungfu (19. September 2011)

Schieblehre gerade bei dem Ebaylink für 9,00 gekauft. DANKE !!


----------



## ticris (20. September 2011)

[FONT="]DÃ¤mliche Schieblehre..., wobei, habe selbst so ein Ding von Pollin, eigentlich sogar schon die 2., die Erste ist nach ein paar Monaten verreckt, das blÃ¶de Ding ... aber zurÃ¼ck zu 

[SIZE=4][B][COLOR=black]BIKE-SchnÃ¤ppchen[/COLOR][/B].[/SIZE][/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]
SKS Grand M.O.M Schutzblech[/FONT][/B][FONT="][B] hinten fÃ¼r â¬16,95 -> inkl. VK & 10â¬ Gutschein = [/B][/FONT][FONT="]*10,94â¬ *[/FONT]
  [FONT="][URL]http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/schutzbleche/sks-grand-mom-/225208.html[/URL][/FONT]
[FONT="]
[/FONT]*Giro Remedy Handschuh* fÃ¼r 29,55â¬. (fÃ¼r die Newsletteranmeldung gibtâs  5â¬ extra) 
http://www.profirad.de/giro-remedy-herren-langfinger-handschuh-schwarz-2011-auslauf-p-17941.html


----------



## carthum (20. September 2011)

Recon Gold, an der noch ein Rahmen und Anbauteile hängen, 349 :

Hier.


----------



## 1000years (20. September 2011)

Schnäppchenhunter, hier kommt neues Futter (bikemarkt-exklusiv-infos ;-)).

Am kommenden Samstag (24.09.11) gibts auf Pauldirekt.de das *GIANT XTC ALLIANCE ( Bj. 2010) UVP 1799 Euro für 999 Euro.

FARBEN
Blau - Weiß
RAHMEN
Alliance Composite / Aluminum Technology
GABEL
FOX 32 F-FIT RL-10 T100
DÄMPFER
N/A
LENKER
Giant Contact, flat 31.8
VORBAU
Giant Connect SL
SATTELSTÜTZE
Giant Connect SL 30.9x400
SATTEL
Fizik Tundra
PEDALE
Shimano PD-M505
SCHALTHEBEL
Shimano SLX, Rapidfire
WERFER
Shimano Deore
SCHALTUNG
Shimano XT Shadow, top normal
BREMSEN
Avid Elixir 5 160mm rotors
BREMSHBEL
Avid Elixir 5
KASSETTE
Shimano HG50 11/34, 9-speed
KETTE
Shimano HG-73
KURBEL
Shimano SLX, 22/32/44
MITTELLAGER
Shimano SLX
FELGEN
Mavic XM117 32H
NABEN
Shimano FH-M525-L 32H
SPEICHEN
Sapim Leader 14g
REIFEN
Kenda Small Block Eight, 26x2.1

*Schnapper?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lt-midseason07 (20. September 2011)

Gabel und Bremsen in der Preisklasse toll -
aber dann der LRS und die Anbauteile.. Ich finde kein richtiges Schnäppchen. Lass mich aber gern überzeugen


----------



## ticris (20. September 2011)

lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Gabel und Bremsen in der Preisklasse toll -
> aber dann der LRS und die Anbauteile.. Ich finde kein richtiges Schnäppchen. Lass mich aber gern überzeugen


 
Sehe ich auch so. Da das *GIANT XTC *vom Paul ein "Versenderrad" ist kann man doch gleich bei den _[FONT="]professionellen[/FONT] _Versendern kaufen. 

2 bessere Angebote: (meiner Meinung nach).*

Racer:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a46254/zr-race-7-0.html

Tourer:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html


*


----------



## Sahnie (20. September 2011)

Der Rahmen vom Giant (Teilcarbon) ist schon sehr chic. Und eine ganz andere Preiskategorie als der Alubomber vom Radon.

Aber ist eh Tradition hier bei IBC. Der Rahmen hält nur die Laufräder auseinander. Wenn man aber X.9 statt SLX montiert, läuft das Fahrrad gleich 3 km/h schneller.

Ich finde das  Angebot in Ordnung.


----------



## carthum (20. September 2011)

Ich auch, denn die Basis stimmt. Wer sich am LRS stört, kann ihn leicht wechseln, das ist mit allem (Bremsen, Bereifung, Schaltung nachstellen) ne halbe Stunde Arbeit. Tauscht mal nen Rahmen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. September 2011)

Das Giant ist ein Supertip!! Danke. 
Das 2011er Modell gibts Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r 1333â¬ bei s-tec-sports.de mit geringfÃ¼gig besserer Ausstattung (durchgehend xt statt slx)...dafÃ¼r 10 statt 9fach :-( :

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...Products/GXtC12011/SubProducts/GXtC12011-0002

ob das 333â¬ Aufpreis rechtfertigt, ist fraglich. Das 2011er hat Ã¼brigens PressFit TretlagergehÃ¤use!

Ausserdem bei s-tec das Ghost SE 6000 fÃ¼r 699â¬....schÃ¶nes Einsteiger-/Winterbike:
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...023/Products/GSE6000/SubProducts/GSE6000-0002


----------



## fone (21. September 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Aber ist eh Tradition hier bei IBC. Der Rahmen hÃ¤lt nur die LaufrÃ¤der auseinander. Wenn man aber X.9 statt SLX montiert, lÃ¤uft das Fahrrad gleich 3 km/h schneller.





hÃ¼bscher alu-allround-rahmen wie ich finde (sunn season 2 am - 130â¬):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65612

ich fÃ¤nds gut, wenn man in den post schreiben wÃ¼rde um was es sich handelt, dann kann man auch mal suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (21. September 2011)

mondraker summum 2011 M inkl xtr kurbel, e-thirteen lg1, easton carbon sattelstütze um 2650 (letzte woche wars noch um 2450 drinnen)
http://www.batwheels.de/Mondraker-Summum-Pro-Team-2011-Rahmenkit-Einzelstueck


----------



## xylnx (21. September 2011)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> um 2650 (letzte woche wars noch um 2450 drinnen)
> http://www.batwheels.de/Mondraker-Summum-Pro-Team-2011-Rahmenkit-Einzelstueck



dann ist es doch jetzt kein schnäppchen mehr, wenn teurer wird


----------



## nosaint77 (21. September 2011)

Rahmenset für Stadtschlampe oder dergleichen in 17" oder 19".


----------



## ticris (21. September 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom Giant (Teilcarbon) ist schon sehr chic. Und eine ganz andere Preiskategorie als der Alubomber vom Radon.



  Hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass der Giant Rahmen halb aus Plastik ist. Macht das Rad natürlich tausendmal besser. Das GIANT XTC vom Paul ist sicher ein Schnäppchen und wer ein halbes Plastikbike mit "veraltetem" 9fach Antrieb sucht wird so leicht kein besseres Angebot finden.


----------



## collectives (21. September 2011)

Bei CRC gibts derzeit X.9 10fach Schaltwerke für 60 (versandfrei)


----------



## Sahnie (21. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass der Giant Rahmen halb aus Plastik ist. Macht das Rad natürlich tausendmal besser. Das GIANT XTC vom Paul ist sicher ein Schnäppchen und wer ein halbes Plastikbike mit "veraltetem" 9fach Antrieb sucht wird so leicht kein besseres Angebot finden.



Seit dem es 10-fach gibt explodieren die 9-fach Antriebe sofort...


----------



## Americanpittbul (21. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> hübscher alu-allround-rahmen wie ich finde (sunn season 2 am - 130):
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65612
> 
> ich fänds gut, wenn man in den post schreiben würde um was es sich handelt, dann kann man auch mal suchen.



Kann jemand was zu dem Rahmen sagen? Sieht echt gut aus.

Gruß Amp


----------



## era (21. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass der Giant Rahmen halb aus Plastik ist. Macht das Rad natürlich tausendmal besser. Das GIANT XTC vom Paul ist sicher ein Schnäppchen und wer ein halbes Plastikbike mit "veraltetem" 9fach Antrieb sucht wird so leicht kein besseres Angebot finden.


Das scheint wohl ein Scherz zu sein..
10 fach ist gar nicht lange genug auf dem markt um sagen zu können das 9 fach schon veraltet sei.
Eingang Naben oder 3 Gang Naben wären dann eher veraltet..


----------



## Snap4x (21. September 2011)

era schrieb:


> Das scheint wohl ein Scherz zu sein..
> 10 fach ist gar nicht lange genug auf dem markt um sagen zu können das 9 fach schon veraltet sei.
> Eingang Naben oder 3 Gang Naben wären dann eher veraltet..



Aber Rennrad mit 9-Fach?


----------



## Peter-S (21. September 2011)

Bei boc.de gibt es die KindShock Super Natural ohne Remote fÃ¼r 149 â¬uro. Allerdings funktioniert der Link zZ wegen Serverfehler nicht. Per Telefon bestellen klappt perfekt. Die Remote kostet 229 â¬uro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (21. September 2011)

lange habe ich darauf gewartet, doch nun bekomme ich ein neues Bike 

günstige ViVid Titan Federn bei CRC 150 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28716


----------



## bksmooth (21. September 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Bei boc.de gibt es die KindShock Super Natural ohne Remote für 149 uro. Allerdings funktioniert der Link zZ wegen Serverfehler nicht. Per Telefon bestellen klappt perfekt. Die Remote kostet 229 uro.



Die Sattelstütze gibt es anscheinend häufiger zu dem Preis
http://www.profirad.de/kind-shock-s...llbare-sattelstuetze-p-19243.html?language=de


----------



## fone (21. September 2011)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu dem Rahmen sagen? Sieht echt gut aus.
> 
> Gruß Amp



ne, man findet leider so gut wie keine infos dazu, nicht mal echte fotos findet man bei google. 
wie der rahmen in 20" aussieht werde ich die tage erfahren... vorgestern bestellt und jetzt leider schon wieder auf einen anderen scharf... 

ich werde ihn mal angucken, wiegen, posten und dann sehen, ob er zurück geht oder nicht.


----------



## era (21. September 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Aber Rennrad mit 9-Fach?


Klar gibt es heutzutage schon 10 fach Rennräder aber letztendlich ist das auch nur unnötiges Material.
9 fach reicht völlig.
Manche leute wie ich fahren auch noch 24 Gänge und das reicht auch..
Dann spielt man auch nicht soviel an der Schaltung rum.


----------



## bobons (21. September 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Aber Rennrad mit 9-Fach?



Geht gar nicht, da bricht man sich sofort den Hals! Wie konnten Leute früher nur damit fahren! 

Eine Alternative zum Giant mit vernünftiger Ausstattung für Carbon zu diesem Preis:  Hai Light SE 30-G XT mix 2011 UD carbon/weiß für 1099 Euro.


----------



## Snap4x (21. September 2011)

era schrieb:


> Klar gibt es heutzutage schon 10 fach Rennräder aber letztendlich ist das auch nur unnötiges Material.
> 9 fach reicht völlig.
> Manche leute wie ich fahren auch noch 24 Gänge und das reicht auch..
> Dann spielt man auch nicht soviel an der Schaltung rum.



Wow! Mir reichen 9 bzw. 18


----------



## ticris (21. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Eine Alternative zum Giant mit vernünftiger Ausstattung für Carbon zu diesem Preis:  Hai Light SE 30-G XT mix 2011 UD carbon/weiß für 1099 Euro.



  Bei dem Preis nicht schlecht, aber wieso verbaut man sooooo beschi.... Bremsen (Shimano M 445)? Bei der Kurbel könnte bei 2000 Listenpreis auch ein klein bisschen mehr drin sein.

Vieleicht ist es doch besser gute Teile an Alu als Sch... an Carbon?

Nobby Nic evo 2,25" und ROCKET RON Evo 2.25" für 19,90 bei H&S, allerdings das Vorjahresmodell, also nur was für Leute die noch mit einem völlig veralteten 9fach Antrieb durch die Gegend fahren. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a54287/nobby-nic-evo-225.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a54290/rocket-ron-evo-2-25.html


----------



## DarkGreen (21. September 2011)

Wenn man z.B. fÃ¼r den nahenden Winter sein 29" MTB (oder 28" Treckingradel) mit ner stationÃ¤ren Lichtanlage ausstatten will

*Vorderrad mit gutem Leichtlauf/Sport-Nabendynamo HB-NX70 mit Bremsscheibenaufnahme (IS-6Loch) und Rigida-X-Plorer Felge
49â¬
http://www.cesur.de/Laufraeder/Lauf...er-Nabendynamo-HB-NX70-f--Scheibenbremse.html


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ne, man findet leider so gut wie keine infos dazu, nicht mal echte fotos findet man bei google.
> wie der rahmen in 20" aussieht werde ich die tage erfahren... vorgestern bestellt und jetzt leider schon wieder auf einen anderen scharf...
> 
> ich werde ihn mal angucken, wiegen, posten und dann sehen, ob er zurück geht oder nicht.



im freeride HT thread hat jemand sein sunn komplettbike gepostet... sah so aus, als würde es artgerecht eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (22. September 2011)

RCZ hat wieder 10% auf alles.

[FONT="]Gutschein: [B][FONT="]RCZ10[/FONT][/B][/FONT]
[FONT="]Gültig bis Sonntag, den [I]25[I][FONT="] September 2011 mittag[/FONT][/I][/I][/FONT]


----------



## pRoPh3t (22. September 2011)

Kurze Frage - was ist RCZ ?


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2011)

Hier ...


----------



## Egika (22. September 2011)

einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück lesen hilft ungemein!


----------



## Eichkatzel (22. September 2011)

.


----------



## ollum104 (22. September 2011)

Wieder einmal Jehle-Bikes

Kona Operator FR für 1699

http://jehlebikes.de/kona-operator-fr-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. September 2011)

Wenn man alle vier Buchstaben bei Kona umdreht, steht dort Opel.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. September 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> RCZ hat wieder 10% auf alles.
> 
> [FONT="]Gutschein: [B][FONT="]RCZ10[/FONT][/B][/FONT]
> [FONT="]Gültig bis Sonntag, den [I]25[I][FONT="] September 2011 mittag[/FONT][/I][/I][/FONT]



wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit RCZ ???


----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. September 2011)

Bordsuche benutzen gibt es nen extra tread drüber


----------



## knut.hansen (23. September 2011)

HEUTE im Tagesangebot:

Radon ZR Team 7.0 - 799 â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html

Denke mal das ist ein guter Schnapper....


----------



## baumeister21 (23. September 2011)

Bei www.wiggle.co.uk gibt es bis 27.09.11 20% auf den Listenpreis, wenn man 100£ oder mehr ausgibt. *[FONT="]
[/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=3][B][FONT="]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT="]Gutscheincode ist:  20OFF_EVERY[/FONT]*


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2011)

Ausm Bekleidungsschnäppchen-Thread:

Ratze-Fatze Kram


----------



## Bernie_HD (23. September 2011)

Holux GPSort 260 um EUR 66,50 bei DX 24.09.211, 17:20: ausverkauft! jetzt wieder regulär für paar und hundert Eur


----------



## suoixon (23. September 2011)

ich leite mal aus dem Kleidungsschnäppchen Thread weiter:
RaceFace Abverkauf


----------



## LaiNico (23. September 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Deore BL-M535 Scheibenbremse fÃ¼r vorne inl. Scheibe und Adapter
> 34,90â¬
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...mano-Deore-Scheibenbremse-BL-M535::32087.html


Super Sache! Heute eingetrudelt... Danke!

Bei Rose 20% auf alle Red Rose und Red Bull Modelle auÃer bereits reduzierte.


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. September 2011)

29er Trek Fully 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/trek/trek-29er-fully-hifi-plus-29.html,a20791


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (24. September 2011)

Gudd Praihs!
Evoc Freeride Trail
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66385


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2011)

Magura Wave SL 203 mm 16â¬ + Versand


----------



## bobons (25. September 2011)

Avid Elixir CR Carbon Discbrakeset für VR & HR IS 185/ IS 160mm 244 Euro


----------



## VerdammteAxt (25. September 2011)

Transition Covert 2011 (Schwarz / Fox RP23 / Größe M) 1249,-

soll ich, soll ich nicht 

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=249924


----------



## mtblukas (25. September 2011)

Tu es.


----------



## j_rg (25. September 2011)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Transition Covert 2011 (Schwarz / Fox RP23 / Größe M) 1249,-
> 
> soll ich, soll ich nicht
> 
> http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=249924



http://www.dirty-stuff.de/product_info.php?info=p40_transition-covert-2011-rahmen---fox-rp23.html

google suche...


----------



## gotboost (25. September 2011)

Ohne 12 steckachse? Wer fährt noch ssp oder schraubachse?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. September 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> Ohne 12 steckachse? Wer fährt noch ssp oder schraubachse?



Komplett egal!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2011)

vdo tachos ganz billig (aber vorsicht, das kleingedruckte lesen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (25. September 2011)

Helme für den kleinen Kopf oder den Nachwuchs...

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/phobos-ii-helm-schwarz-silber-kl/228214.html

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/phobos-ii-helm-weiss-gruen-kl/228217.html

IXS Phobos für 29 Euro...
mit Gutschein noch billiger...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. September 2011)

GHOST Fahrrad ASX 4900 Grün für *799,00 * statt 1.499,00 


----------



## Rincewind79 (26. September 2011)

EDIT: Hab gerade die Antwort von Hibike bekommen, die Beschreibung wird aktualisiert, sind nur die Kurbelarme!

Ich bin gerade auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/52555156/Race Face Turbine 2x10 Kurbeln.html

Die bieten die neue Race Face Turbine 2x10 Kurbel für schlappe 190,- Euro an! Allerdings sieht es doch danach aus, dass hier eine falsche Beschreibung genommen wurde und nur die Kurbelarme mit Ache gemeint sind.

In der Beschreibung steht explizit "with chainrings" und "comes with BB", also könnte man nach deutschem Recht drauf bestehen eine komplette Kurbel zu erhalten, oder?


----------



## collectives (26. September 2011)

10 Nachlass gegenüber dem Listenpreis, der Wahnsinn


----------



## Rincewind79 (26. September 2011)

Hab gerade die Antwort von Hibike bekommen, die Beschreibung wird aktualisiert, sind nur die Kurbelarme!


----------



## kungfu (26. September 2011)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> GHOST Fahrrad ASX 4900 Grün für *799,00 * statt 1.499,00 



Normalpreis ist ein Joke ! Maximal 999,- bis 1100,--

Gruss
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (27. September 2011)

Der normal Preis ist entweder 999â¬ oder 1199â¬ mÃ¼sste auf der arbeit in die Preisliste gucken ums genau zu sagen.


----------



## suoixon (27. September 2011)

Mini-AMR-Fahrer schrieb:


> Der normal Preis ist entweder 999 oder 1199 müsste auf der arbeit in die Preisliste gucken ums genau zu sagen.



1199
Hab die Preisliste da


----------



## dkc-live (27. September 2011)

Ich hab das Rad schon im Laden gesehen. ICh find es ein schickes Einsteigerbike.


----------



## Lynus (27. September 2011)

*RACE FACE DIABOLUS DH Kurbel (2-fach, inkl. Innenlager) für 99,90 statt 369,00


*


----------



## Erster_2010er (27. September 2011)

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_29003.htm

Ab Donnerstag bei Aldi Süd WD 40 300 ml für 2,59


----------



## Seader (28. September 2011)

ouh, das teufelszeug...


----------



## Dipstick (28. September 2011)

Bei HIBIKE

Lyrik 2-Step Air um 450 statt 1099 (leider 1,5" Schaft)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Federgabel-1-5-115-160mm-silber-Mod-2009.html

Und hier gleich die ganze Blow-Out Liste:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/i09fbdabe4224964ba2f8763dbb868a06/c1/show.html

.. Boxxer 2011 um 500 und Revelation um 450 usw. 

keep up the good work - love this thread!


----------



## lt-midseason07 (28. September 2011)

Wer grad ein Hardtail sucht:
Haibike Light SE - Carbonhardtail - 1200 statt sonst im Netz 1500 oder UVP 2000, was es aber nicht wert ist, oder?

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike.html

Mich hauts nicht so vom Hocker, in meinem Augen so ein halbes Schnäppchen


----------



## Hateman (28. September 2011)

lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Wer grad ein Hardtail sucht:
> Haibike Light SE - Carbonhardtail - 1200 statt sonst im Netz 1500 oder UVP 2000, was es aber nicht wert ist, oder?
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike.html
> ...



http://www.bikestore.cc/light-2011-carbonweiss-p-152691.html

^^ s.o.


----------



## lt-midseason07 (28. September 2011)

okay okay ^^
wenns jetzt nochmal jemand billiger findet kauf ichs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (28. September 2011)

Kein Hammerschnäppchen, aber schon ein kleiner Rabatt...
http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/prod...77_NUKEPROOF---Scalp-mit-Rock-Shox-Vivid.html


----------



## .floe. (28. September 2011)

Die Propain Spindrifts aus dem gleichen Shop sind eher ein Schnäppchen ;-)


----------



## peh (28. September 2011)

Amazon verkauft die ContourGPS gerade als Blitzangebot für 249,99 Euro. Mir immer noch zu teuer für die Leistung dieser Kamera. Aber vielleicht interessiert es wen!


----------



## ollum104 (28. September 2011)

Five ten Baron für 59  (allerdings noch an Zehner Porto)

http://www.probikeshop.net/five-ten-baron-schuhe-rot/67885.html


----------



## SpiderBoB (28. September 2011)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich 2011 cube modelle reduziert bekomme!
ich suche das 2011 ltd comp mtb hardtail
oder weiß jemand wo es bald rabatt aktionen auf cube bikes gibt!


----------



## Projekt_Genius (28. September 2011)

Cube Räder hat der Bikepalast gerade sehr günstig!  Der macht bei uns zur Zeit in Hallen abverkäufe!
Soviel zeugs!!!  

Ob er auch die Aktionsräder versendet weis ich nicht!


----------



## morph027 (28. September 2011)

Damit sichs in Frankreich lohnt, noch die farblich passenden

Handschuhe
und ein
Jersey
zum roten Baron


----------



## Sopor (28. September 2011)

edit


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2011)

Joplin 4 remote 149  wer es mit Ihr wagen möchte 

http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4784


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. September 2011)

KS-i900R im Abverkauf fÃ¼r 109â¬ bei mehreren Anbietern, hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a12608/i900-r-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html
Viel billiger wird's nicht mehr.


----------



## Sarrois (30. September 2011)

Ich glaub einige hier erwarten die Verfügbarkeit von von der neuen 
Schwalbe Trendhure

Hier sofort lieferbar, der Preis scheint auch i.O.:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...pf-evo-snake-skin-trailstar-235-tl-ready.html?


----------



## Beppe (30. September 2011)

Stimmt. Das rechte HR Lager meiner Switch Evo ging ab km1000 schwergaengig und war nach unserem AX absolut fest (KEIN Dampfstrahl o.ä., ein Tag Regen, das wars)  Hab die Lager gegen SKF getauscht. Hoffentlich hält der Freilaufkörper länger. Service sollte man bei Dave & Neil nicht erwarten, die Kommunikation beschränkt sich im wesentlichen auf Wasch u Pflegeanweisungen....


Birk schrieb:


> Die Superstar Naben haben nichts mit den Hope zu tun. Lager der Naben hab ich nach nun ca. 36 Tagen Bikepark austauschen müssen (wobei die da auch einiges mitmachen mussten). Nicht wirklich schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## blacky.beast (30. September 2011)

2011er Avid Elixir CR in Rot-Schwarz, mit Carbon-Bremshebeln und 3 Scheibengrößen, für 239 Oironen im Set: http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...VEXCR-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVEXCR-10001-0005


----------



## blacky.beast (30. September 2011)

Freunde, Freunde...grad beim durchblättern gesehn: 2010er Totem 2-Step Air, 1.5", für 459.-!!!!! http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10021


----------



## RenHoek (30. September 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/aktion/cube_aktion.html?c=2_20110930_bm_v1&_cid=24_20110930_2_3_6_0_0_0

Kann nicht beurteilen, ob das gute Preise sind, aber falls es wen interessiert: ab morgen 20% auf alle Cubes bei bruegelmann.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (30. September 2011)

crc bietet nur "15%" auf Cube, vergleichen lohnt vermutlich trotzdem: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## flowbike (30. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich glaub einige hier erwarten die Verfügbarkeit von von der neuen
> Schwalbe Trendhure
> 
> Hier sofort lieferbar, der Preis scheint auch i.O.:
> ...


hihi, fahre ich schon seit ner Woche


----------



## dkc-live (30. September 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> hihi, fahre ich schon seit ner Woche



und schon hinüber


----------



## flowbike (30. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> und schon hinüber


nöö, find den Reifen prima.


----------



## tanteandi (30. September 2011)

...bei h&s bikediscount gibt`s CUBE jetzt auch im !!!( ABVERKAUF)!!!!


----------



## bobons (30. September 2011)

19% Rabatt bis zum 07.10.2011 

auf alle Topeak-Artikel.

Ihr gesuchter Artikel ist nicht in unserem Shop? 
Informieren Sie uns - wir erstellen Ihnen dann ein entsprechendes Angebot


----------



## DHK (1. Oktober 2011)

Manitou Dorado fÃ¼r ~1000â¬
hab nur etwas bedenken da es aus HongKong kommt. Hat da schon wer Erfahrungen?


----------



## Hateman (1. Oktober 2011)

Ebay +Paypal sollte da sicher sein, 
dauert halt immer nur eine ewigkeit von dort

Ausserdem ist dringends zu raten das Produkt auf Echtheit zu prüfen, 
die Chinesen kopieren mittlerweile ganze Räder... 

Und zu guter letzt Zoll nicht vergessen, könnte sein, dass Du da noch Einfuhrzölle nachzahlen musst


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Oktober 2011)

Du musst ziemlich sicher Einfuhrzoll zahlen. Wenn sie dein Paket nicht rausfischen, müsste man als gesetzestreuer Bürger zum Zollamt dackeln und schön nachverzollen


----------



## Sahnie (1. Oktober 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Du musst ziemlich sicher Einfuhrzoll zahlen. Wenn sie dein Paket nicht rausfischen, müsste man als gesetzestreuer Bürger zum Zollamt dackeln und schön nachverzollen



Bei solch einer Summe schon, plus einfuhrsteuer (19%), eventuell erwischst du einen Spezi, der dir noch Strafzoll auf Fahrradteile aufbrummt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (1. Oktober 2011)

Für 1300 gibts die Dorado glaub ich regulär in Deutschland - lohnt sich also nicht.


----------



## RW_Eddy (2. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

KTM Lycan 4.0 2011    1199 


----------



## kungfu (2. Oktober 2011)

Fast alle Bikes welche zur Zeit so elendig reduziert sind - sind Schmuh.
 Das KTM hat von der Bestückung sicher auch vorher nicht mehr kostet, da werden Leute verarscht......

Gruss
Roland


----------



## RW_Eddy (2. Oktober 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Fast alle Bikes welche zur Zeit so elendig reduziert sind - sind Schmuh.
> Das KTM hat von der Bestückung sicher auch vorher nicht mehr kostet, da werden Leute verarscht......
> 
> Gruss
> Roland



Ich habs nach was anderem gesucht und das Teil zufällig gefunden.....

Mein Ding isses auch nicht. Nörgeln kann jeder. Suchs doch mal billiger raus..........


----------



## kungfu (2. Oktober 2011)

Brauch ich nicht..... und poste ich auch nicht !
Und für maximal 950,--- wird man es nicht finden, obwohl es als Schnäppchen nicht mehr Wert sein darf.


----------



## careless-mau (2. Oktober 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Manitou Dorado für ~1000
> hab nur etwas bedenken da es aus HongKong kommt. Hat da schon wer Erfahrungen?



Hi, ruf mal bei Sport Schindele an und frag nach dem Preis. Du wirst dich wundern


----------



## xrcaddy (4. Oktober 2011)

Avid Elixir CR vorne in 160mm nur 96,15 (kein so schlechter Preis)
in Schwarz/Weiss oder Schwarz/Grau


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Avid-Bremse-Elixir-weiss-schwarz-00-5016-161-100/dp/B003VFEEUI/ref=sr_1_4?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1317740173&sr=1-4"]http://www.amazon.de/Avid-Bremse-Elixir-weiss-schwarz-00-5016-161-100/dp/B003VFEEUI/ref=sr_1_4?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1317740173&sr=1-4[/ame]


----------



## bobons (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## kungfu (4. Oktober 2011)

Nix mit Tieren...... ,oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (4. Oktober 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Nix mit Tieren...... ,oder ?



Thema verfehlt, die verhalten sich zwar wie Tiere, sind aber keine... 

Noch etwas günstiges Weiches mit guter X9-Ausstattung: Merida One-Twenty 1200-D Fully 2011 1299,99 Euro


----------



## itchyp (4. Oktober 2011)

günstige Doppelbrückengabel: http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-18345.html


----------



## xrcaddy (5. Oktober 2011)

Gerade zwei Stück bestellt (Porto bis 1,5 kg, ca. 6,50, danach teuer!):

Kryptonite Modulus-System mit zwei Schlaufen. 12,35 + Porto 

Bester Preis in D ca. 25

http://www.on-one-bikes.de/i/q/LOKRMOD/kryptonite-modulus-system


----------



## suoixon (5. Oktober 2011)

Fizik Arione CX Carbon Rails fÃ¼r ca. 87â¬


----------



## singsang (5. Oktober 2011)

Magura Louise 2011 incl 180er Storm Scheibe für 89


----------



## Plastekasper (6. Oktober 2011)

Mavic Crossline Laufradsatz für 189,90 , meinen Satz hat gerade der Paketbote gebracht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Nukem (6. Oktober 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Mavic Crossline Laufradsatz für 189,90 , meinen Satz hat gerade der Paketbote gebracht .


 
Lohnt der austausch gegen meine Shimano MT15 ? Ich brauch begründungen für die bessere hälfte 

Grüße,


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du aktuell die MT15 hast, werden die Crossline für die 20 mm Steckachse nicht passen.


----------



## freetourer (6. Oktober 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Mavic Crossline Laufradsatz für 189,90 , meinen Satz hat gerade der Paketbote gebracht .



mehr als 2 kg für einen endurolaufradsatz ?

fail


----------



## Plastekasper (6. Oktober 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> mehr als 2 kg für einen endurolaufradsatz ?
> 
> fail



Soll ich da jetzt was drauf antworten? Nicht jeder hat das Geld oder die Bereitschaft mehr wie 300  zu investieren. Und bei einem Straßenpreis von 265+  sind 190  ein Schnäppchen, wie der Threadtitel schon sagt.


----------



## the_lucky (6. Oktober 2011)

bei outdoor-broker.de

RaceFace-Protektoren fÃ¼r 40â¬ arm & 55â¬ schienbein!
achtung: nur _begrenzte laufzeit_!


----------



## HanzOberlander (6. Oktober 2011)

RaceFace Rally DH 2010 DH Beine fÃ¼r 39.01â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33069

RaceFace Rally DH 2011 DH Arme fÃ¼r 23,84â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33064http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33064


----------



## spider_pig (6. Oktober 2011)

the_lucky schrieb:


> bei outdoor-broker.de
> 
> RaceFace-Protektoren fÃ¼r 40â¬ arm & 55â¬ schienbein!
> achtung: nur _begrenzte laufzeit_!



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38005 ab 19,50â¬ fÃ¼r arm

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38008 ab 29,26 fÃ¼r schienbein

sind die 2010er-modelle als fr version


----------



## flowbike (6. Oktober 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Mavic Crossline Laufradsatz für 189,90 , meinen Satz hat gerade der Paketbote gebracht .



hmm, das wäre was für die Spikes im Winter


----------



## trailrider_muc (7. Oktober 2011)

RS Reverb ab 179  bei bike-components.de

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen


----------



## Kesan (8. Oktober 2011)

Shimano SLX Kurbel bei Bruegelmann fÃ¼r 85,90â¬

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...r-mtb-shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-3-fach-175mm

Mit Gutschein fÃ¼r Newsletter oder Bewertung nochmal 10â¬ gÃ¼nstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (8. Oktober 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Shimano SLX Kurbel bei Bruegelmann für 85,90
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...r-mtb-shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-3-fach-175mm
> 
> Mit Gutschein für Newsletter oder Bewertung nochmal 10 günstiger


 
Ständig große Werbung machen und dann nur inerhalb Deutschland versenden


----------



## flowbike (8. Oktober 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ständig große Werbung machen und dann nur inerhalb Deutschland versenden



falls Du Österreich meinst, nimm halt die hier
http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile...no-slx-kurbelgarnitur-3-fach-175mm/18911.html

der gleiche Laden


----------



## Hacky 2003 (8. Oktober 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Shimano SLX Kurbel bei Bruegelmann für 85,90
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...r-mtb-shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-3-fach-175mm
> 
> Mit Gutschein für Newsletter oder Bewertung nochmal 10 günstiger



Hallo
Aber auch schon etwas älter  Modell 2008 oder spielt das keine Rolle,wenn ich was neues will dann sollte es nicht schon 3 Jahre rumliegen davon wird sie auch nicht besser.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## flowbike (8. Oktober 2011)

macht bei ner Kurbel doch nix. An der hat sich eh nix geändert.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2011)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Aber auch schon etwas älter  Modell 2008 oder spielt das keine Rolle,wenn ich was neues will dann sollte es nicht schon 3 Jahre rumliegen davon wird sie auch nicht besser.
> Gruß Hacky



Dann nimm das: http://www.bikes2race.de/gruppentei...mit-lager-175-mm-22-32-44/a-613/?ReferrerID=7


----------



## singsang (8. Oktober 2011)

singsang schrieb:


> Magura Louise 2011 incl 180er Storm Scheibe für 89



die 2011er Magura Louise für hinten, mit 180er Storm Scheibe fürs gleiche Geld


----------



## ticris (8. Oktober 2011)

*Topeak JoeBlow Mountain Fahrrad-Standpumpe inkl. VK für 34.95 .*

http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6124-0053-N1006/topeak-JoeBlow-Mountain-Fahrrad-Standpumpe.phtml


----------



## peh (9. Oktober 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Topeak JoeBlow Mountain Fahrrad-Standpumpe


Taugt aber wirklich nur für Mountainbikes: "Maximaldruck: 5 Bar", schon am Crosser wird das eng.


----------



## bobons (9. Oktober 2011)

Besseres Angebot: Probeabo MountainBIKE mit SKS Airworx 10.0 24,90 Euro. Nur Abbestellen nicht vergssen, sonst wird das Klopapier um 1 Jahr verlängert.
Pumpe war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, für den Preis echt spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ztmguru (10. Oktober 2011)

Guter Helm und guter Preis:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lpina-Pheos-Road-Helm-red-black-Mod-2011.html


----------



## GustavS (10. Oktober 2011)

wenn es alternativ auch das 2010er Modell sein darf, dann könnte man hier glücklich werden: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alpina-Fahrr...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item97584621d5

Immerhin sogar "Made in Germany"!!!


----------



## Jackbeth (10. Oktober 2011)

Rock Shox Reba RLT weiß für 238,- zzgl. Versand

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2466


----------



## Markusso (10. Oktober 2011)

Helme: hab den bestellt für 69,95 und bin recht begeistert! Sehr formschön, guter Sitz und Gewicht inkl. Visier bei mittlerer Größe gewogen 212g

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a53195/rocket-white-silver-matt.html


----------



## racing_basti (11. Oktober 2011)

Rock Shox Reverb (31,6/420 und 30,9/420) fÃ¼r 179,00â¬ bei bike-components.de


----------



## aka (11. Oktober 2011)

X.7 Schaltwerk und Trigger guenstig:

http://bike-box.de/de/dept_158.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

dafür 10 Eu Versand


----------



## brokenarmsdude (11. Oktober 2011)

ist auch kein schnäppchen..


----------



## .floe. (11. Oktober 2011)

Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air 2011/2011 Schnäppchen:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mhjPTEmYmxvd291dD0wJnN6PTImc3A9NjE=&pnr=19069

Hat ordentlich in den Fingern gejuckt, aber ich brauche 170-180mm


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Oktober 2011)

Am 11.11.2011
YT Tues 2.0 Limited fÃ¼r 2888â¬
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=197&x33ec5=md87ijur4g2kg8en6l2gq0a4ldpbshlc


----------



## ml-55 (11. Oktober 2011)

> rock shox reverb (31,6/420 und 30,9/420) fÃ¼r 179,00â¬ bei bike-components.de



dankeee!


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Am 11.11.2011
> YT Tues 2.0 Limited für 2888
> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=197&x33ec5=md87ijur4g2kg8en6l2gq0a4ldpbshlc



ALTER! Dieses Jahr sogar ohne begrenzte Stückzahl... auch wenn es nicht mein Traumrad ist, da kann man ja kaum wiederstehen.


----------



## carthum (11. Oktober 2011)

Drössiger SL 9.1-Rahmen für ganz kleine und ganz große Leute - 99  - Hier!

Drössiger H-Lite-Rahmen mit ner Recon Gold für 299 , aber nicht in 19", leider - Dort.


----------



## blacky.beast (12. Oktober 2011)

2011er Rock Shox Boxxer Race in weiß für 499.-
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10010


----------



## ticris (12. Oktober 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> *Topeak JoeBlow Mountain Fahrrad-Standpumpe inkl. VK für 34.95 .*
> 
> http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6124-0053-N1006/topeak-JoeBlow-Mountain-Fahrrad-Standpumpe.phtml



Pumpe nun getestet. Für reinrassige MTBler ein Traum. Was für ein Luftdurchsatz. Ein 2,4er Albert nach ein paar Hüben voll. Schön fein abgestuftes Manometer (0,1 Bar). Druckablassknopf. (bei dem Hub auch nötig). Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tubelessmontage ohne Pumpmaraton. Für Rennradler ist sie nix. Die 5 Bar dürften nicht reichen und ein echter Rennradler bekommt mit seiner verkümmerten Oberkörpermuskulatur den Kolben sowieso nicht komprimiert. 

Schnäppchen:
*SHIMANO Kurbel XT 10V Hollowtech II M770 24/32/42 175 mm für 109,98 *
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/s...ollowtech-ii-m770-24-32-42-175-mm-argent.html


----------



## Snap4x (12. Oktober 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> 2011er Rock Shox Boxxer Race in weiß für 499.-
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10010



Ist ein normales Shop angebot! Zudem ist dies eine OEM Gabel.
Die Aftermarket Race gibt es nur in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campariseven (12. Oktober 2011)

bitteschön le pümp! Standpumpe 12,99
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradzubehoer/pumpen/rcp-big-air-two-standpumpe/222406.html


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Oktober 2011)

Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium 2011 150mm, super Gabel 

499 (sonst für 599 - 699)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ium-Federgabel-1-1-8-150mm-grau-Mod-2011.html


----------



## blacky.beast (13. Oktober 2011)

Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C, 2011, für 349.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KFB-RSVIVID-10001/SubProducts/KFB-RSVIVID-10001-0001


----------



## blacky.beast (13. Oktober 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ist ein normales Shop angebot! Zudem ist dies eine OEM Gabel.
> Die Aftermarket Race gibt es nur in schwarz!



Wen interessierts, wenn man'ne weiße Gabel haben will?
Ich find den Preis für die weiße Variante unschlagbar. Und OEM heisst ja nicht schlechter.


----------



## Dreh (13. Oktober 2011)

bei Aldi SÃ¼d gibts ab Montag einen DreMo fÃ¼r 15â¬,
allerdings erst ab 28NM und Genauigkeit ntrl. fraglich, aber vielleicht kann ihn jemand fÃ¼r Sachen wie Tretlager, Zahnkranz, etc. brauchen oder als gÃ¼nstige 1/2"-Ratsche

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_29359.htm


----------



## ToDusty (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei Brügelmann

Shimano Schaltwerk SLX 9 fach (RD-M662 SGS) langer Käfig  31,90

mit Bewertungsprämie minus 10
mit Shopbewertung minus 20


http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/schaltwerke-umwerfer/shimano-slx-shadow-schaltwerk/18922.html


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2011)

ToDusty schrieb:


> Bei Brügelmann
> 
> Shimano Schaltwerk SLX 9 fach (RD-M662 SGS) langer Käfig  31,90
> 
> ...



....


----------



## ToDusty (13. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ....




Mein Fehler, habe ich wohl übersehen, dass mit den 50.


----------



## austriacarp (13. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal ein etwas anderes Schnäppchen aber die Wartungseinheit und der Luftaufwickler sind für Biker ja gut zu gebrauchen http://www.hofer.at/at/html/offers/58_27420.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventrax (13. Oktober 2011)

mal ehrlich, was soll das zeug taugen? Normal kostet n anständiger Schlagschrauber allein schon 200+ aber naja wer spaß dran hat


----------



## flowbike (13. Oktober 2011)

ToDusty schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, habe ich wohl übersehen, dass mit den 50.


ich hab letztens auch was unter 50 bestellt und da zog der 20er Gutschein auch.


----------



## leon87 (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei Stadler sind einige MET Helme recht stark reduziert.

Zum Bleistift: MET SINE Thesis 2011 (schwarz/weiß/rot) für 113,97 

*
*


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist die Frage wann "letztens" war. Seit geraumer Zeit, glaube seit dem 1.9., ist der Gutschein an diese Bedingungen gebunden.


----------



## leon87 (13. Oktober 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich hab letztens auch was unter 50 bestellt und da zog der 20er Gutschein auch.



Eben getestet, funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Iond (13. Oktober 2011)

Gutscheine der Brügelmann-Shopbewertung haben seit kurzem 50 Mindestbestellwert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HXT (14. Oktober 2011)

Funn SMX Stem - 45mm, 1,1/8" - 21.66

Irre ich mich, oder ist das ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## jan84 (14. Oktober 2011)

HXT schrieb:


> Funn SMX Stem - 45mm, 1,1/8" - 21.66
> 
> Irre ich mich, oder ist das ein Schnäppchen?



Keine Ahnung, zumindest kollosal hässlich und sackschwer. 

Sorry fürs "Offtopic", 
Jan


----------



## ollum104 (14. Oktober 2011)

*Trek Carbon Hardtail Elite 9.7 für 1275 *

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/trek/trek-carbon-hardtail-elite-9-7.html,a20869


----------



## t-m-s (15. Oktober 2011)

Schnäppchen? Fox DHX Air 5.0 2009 216mm für 218Euro.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7309


----------



## kungfu (15. Oktober 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> *Trek Carbon Hardtail Elite 9.7 für 1275 *
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/trek/trek-carbon-hardtail-elite-9-7.html,a20869



Für 1275,-- ein schönes Rad.
Für den original Preis hätte aber schon XT an die sichtbaren Parts gehört.
Ergo: Schönes Rad für geringen Preis, der alte VK ist meiner Meinung nach geschummelt.

Gruss
k.


----------



## Puls220 (17. Oktober 2011)

meine letzten 3 Bestellungen:

Shimano XT 2012 Scheibenbremse (M785)  für 75 bei Rose:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724


Shimano SLX 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard für 85,90  bei Brügelmann

http://www.bruegelmann.de/index.php?id=856&area=bmde&query=slx&x=0&y=0


Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn (2011) für 519  bei Bikecomponents:

http://www.bike-components.de/advan...7360a8a6356a0a737f6d35&limit=&order=price_asc


----------



## G-Funk (17. Oktober 2011)

Wer sich nen Einsteiger MTB zulegen will, bei Radon sind die Preise runtergesetzt.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-5-0_id_15284_.htm
479 ZR Team 5.0

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_15285_.htm
639 ZR Team 6.0


----------



## gabs (17. Oktober 2011)

wer hat ein scheibenbremsenschnäppchen auf lager? =)  suche xt, oder elixir 3/5


----------



## ToDusty (17. Oktober 2011)

Da bist Du hier falsch.

Hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&highlight=suche


----------



## gabs (17. Oktober 2011)

sry... trotzdem kleiner beitrag 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...eibenbremsset-2011-versch-Modelle::37501.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (17. Oktober 2011)

gabs schrieb:


> wer hat ein scheibenbremsenschnäppchen auf lager? =)  suche xt, oder elixir 3/5



Einfach Augen auf... 






Puls220 schrieb:


> Shimano XT 2012 Scheibenbremse (M785)  für 75 bei Rose
> 
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sh...e--/aid:515724



Hab' außerdem demnächst Avid Elixir 3 mit 185er Scheiben (vom Neurad demontiert) günstig abzugeben. Wenn alles gut läuft schon Mitte der Woche. Bei Interesse einfach PM schicken.


----------



## baumeister21 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das hättest du aber auch selber finden können. Ist gerade mal 2 Posts vorher...



Puls220 schrieb:


> meine letzten 3 Bestellungen:
> 
> Shimano XT 2012 Scheibenbremse (M785)  für 75 bei Rose:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724



EDIT sagt: sorry, da war wohl jemand schneller als ich. Wie kann man eigentlich einen Post wieder löschen???


----------



## suoixon (18. Oktober 2011)

Joplin 4 (kein Remote) + Iodine 2 Sattel + Sattelklemme für 195,01
30,9 und 31,6, Länge 400 mm


----------



## Dipstick (18. Oktober 2011)

Rock Shox Reeba RL 2011 um 299.- 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...RL-2011-weiss-oder-schwarz-PopLoc::38474.html 

1,69kg wiegt das Ding - für den Fall


----------



## christucci (18. Oktober 2011)

SR Suntour AXON RLD 2011
100mm 

http://gigabike.de/shopart/410000423-1-103/Gabeln-Daempfer/Federgabeln/Suntour-AXON-RLD-in-weiss.htm


----------



## ollum104 (18. Oktober 2011)

wieder mal ein 10% Gutschein bei CRC, wenn man über 100  einkauft,
den könnte man evtl. sinnvoll für ein 

Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro für 2387 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56727

oder ein

Commencal Supreme 8 für 2183 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66827

oder ein

Kona Supreme Operator 2011 für 3207 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65308

investieren...


----------



## lt-midseason07 (18. Oktober 2011)

suoixon schrieb:


> Joplin 4 (kein Remote) + Iodine 2 Sattel + Sattelklemme für 195,01
> 30,9 und 31,6, Länge 400 mm



Billiger, aber ich habs mir nicht im Detail angeschaut-vielleicht hilfts?!
http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4784


----------



## maxpowers (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach ner RockShox Lyrik Coil U-turn in schwarz 1 1/8tel. Danke im voraus fuer die Infos.


----------



## peter muc (19. Oktober 2011)

maxpowers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach ner RockShox Lyrik Coil U-turn in schwarz 1 1/8tel. Danke im voraus fuer die Infos.



Da bist Du hier falsch s. Post 2726 und gefühlt 869 andere 

Hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&highlight=suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxpowers (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich hoffe ich habs jetzt richtig verstanden:

Ich Suche:

Produkt: RockShox Lyrik Coil U-turn in schwarz 1 1/8tel

Shoplink: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-RC2L-Coil-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011.html
Preis: 609,00â¬ ohne Versand

Kennt jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere Bezugsquelle?

Mir wurde per PN auch schon eine gebrauchte angeboten, bin auch dafuer offen!

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,


----------



## Egika (19. Oktober 2011)

nein, Du hast es nicht richtig verstanden.
In dem Thread, in dem Du gerade wieder gepostet hast, sollen nur Schnäppchen gepostet werden, die man gefunden hat.
Wenn Du ein Teil billig suchst, dann schreibst Du das in den von  peter muc  verlinkten Thread.


----------



## peter muc (19. Oktober 2011)

maxpowers schrieb:


> Ok, ich hoffe ich habs jetzt richtig verstanden:
> 
> Ich Suche:
> 
> ...



 nein, Du hast es leider immernoch nicht richtig verstanden 

hier werden SchnÃ¤ppchen gepostet, die die User irgendwo - zufÃ¤llig oder auch nicht - finden und der Menschheit nicht vorenthalten wollen ... 

wenn man selber etwas bestimmtes sucht, nimmt man den anderen Thread und postet, was man sucht. Immerhin hast Du schon die Art und Weise, wie man die Anfrage stellt, vollkommen richtig verstanden 

viel Erfolg beim nÃ¤chsten Versuch !

...edit: doppelpost, "egika" war schneller, sorry


----------



## siq (19. Oktober 2011)

bei Rose schwarz eloxiertes CC Alu Hardtail ([email protected]")  Rahmenset mit Reba SL 100mm kpl. mit Poploc und montiertem FSA Steuersatz fÃ¼r 399 â¬ !!!! 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull-al-factory-mod-2010-rahmenset/aid:549249/fromtopoffers:1/


----------



## gsg9man (19. Oktober 2011)

siq schrieb:


> bei Rose schwarz eloxiertes CC Alu Hardtail ([email protected]")  Rahmenset mit Reba SL 100mm kpl. mit Poploc und montiertem FSA Steuersatz für 399  !!!!
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull-al-factory-mod-2010-rahmenset/aid:549249/fromtopoffers:1/



												(Artikel zur Zeit nicht ab Lager verfügbar, Lieferzeit muss erfragt werden.)


----------



## logan777 (19. Oktober 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> wieder mal ein 10% Gutschein bei CRC, wenn man über 100  einkauft



wo bekommt man den her?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (19. Oktober 2011)

Schnäppchen ist vielleicht nicht ganz das richtige Wort, sagen wir mal Canfield Brothers verkauft Einzelstücke stark preisreduziert:

Canfield ONE mit Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH und Fox DHX: 3.299,- statt 4.250,-
Canfield ONE mit Rock Shox Totem RC2DH und Vivid Air R2C: 4.199,- statt 5.290,-
Canfield JEDI mit Rock Shox Boxxer RC und Vivid R2C: 3.850,- statt 4.950,-
Canfield JEDI mit Rock Shox Boxxer RC und Fox DHX RC4: 4.599,- statt 5.827,-

http://www.canfieldbrothers.de/ausverkauf.html


----------



## visualex (19. Oktober 2011)

logan777 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man den her?
> 
> gruß



Auf der CRC-Seite ist heute folgender Banner mit dem Code "DETEN" zu sehen:


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Oktober 2011)

logan777 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man den her?
> 
> gruß



War auf der Startseite.


----------



## TheDeep (19. Oktober 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> (Artikel zur Zeit nicht ab Lager verfügbar, Lieferzeit muss erfragt werden.)



japp einfach mal anrufen und bestellen. so hab ich das vor einigen Tagen auch gemacht, als auch noch zwei weitere Farben im Angebot waren.


----------



## smooh (19. Oktober 2011)

Sun Ringle Abbah DH 12x150mm für 55

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sun-Ringle-A...hrradteile&hash=item23152a7feb#ht_2336wt_1396

und

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26366


----------



## leon87 (20. Oktober 2011)

Kein Superschnäppchen aber vlt. für den ein oder anderen interessant:

Silva Trail Runner für 39,90  bei Outdoorbroker.
und Silva Ranger für 24,90 


----------



## Rincewind79 (20. Oktober 2011)

Laut Startseite ist der 10% Rabatt bei CRC noch heute aktiv (und vielleicht auch morgen?). Mein Konto ist jetzt erst mal leer, muss bis nächsten Monat warten


----------



## freetourer (20. Oktober 2011)

Völkl Snowboards für 99,95 Euro:

http://www.snowshop.de/


----------



## PiR4Te (21. Oktober 2011)

Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium 140mm 399â¬

Bei Hibike, auch noch andere Herbsangebote

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ium-Federgabel-1-1-8-140mm-grey-Mod-2010.html


----------



## Antek5 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer lieber kühlen Kopp statt kalte Pfoten hat:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a20570/thermal-split-finger-handschuh.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbstl78 (21. Oktober 2011)

Avid Elixir 9 Scheibenbremsset schwarz 2012 VR/HR 180mm   249,90 EUR

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...bremsset-schwarz-2012-VR-HR-180mm::39667.html


----------



## WorCo (21. Oktober 2011)

edit


----------



## bksmooth (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei wiggle gibt es wieder 20% auf den Listenpreis bis Dienstag.
Beispielsweise kostet der LRS mit Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo, ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim Race Speichen für knappe 300 Euro. 
Oder hat jemand diese Kombo (oder ähnlich) woanders günstiger gesehen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2011)

Easton xc one fÃ¼r 267â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2840


----------



## Kesan (23. Oktober 2011)

Günstige Shimano Kurbel FC-M545 175mm Bash/36/22 inkl. Hollowtech Lager für 48

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11202


----------



## itchyp (23. Oktober 2011)

ist das ne deore kurbel?


----------



## Büscherammler (23. Oktober 2011)

Nee, XTR! 

Natürlich Deore. Btw. du kennst Google?


----------



## katzenschnitzel (23. Oktober 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> ist das ne deore kurbel?



Gute Frage...

Laut techdocs (http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...4395181679&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302051856) gehört sie wohl nicht zu Deore:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M545-2861_v1_m56577569830648092.pdf

(Non-Series-Component)


----------



## der_doggn (23. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt, allerdings lehnen sich auch die Nicht-Serien-Teile technisch natürlich sehr stark an der Serie an, und ne FC-M5xx zeigt schon durch ihre Bennenung ne gewisse Nähe zur Deore-Kurbel.

(Letztlich sind das Deore-Kurbelarme der FC-M590 mit nem 22er/36er Blatt der Deore-Standard bzw. -Trekkkingkurbel und nem Bashguard, der z. B. auf den SLX-2fach-Kurbeln dran ist.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (23. Oktober 2011)

Holzfeller Pedale bei RCZ. Waren ein paar Seiten vorher zwar schon mal da, aber jetzt sogar unter 20 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-pair-pedals-flat-holzfeller-grey.html


----------



## Puls220 (23. Oktober 2011)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibt es wieder 20% auf den Listenpreis bis Dienstag.
> Beispielsweise kostet der LRS mit Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo, ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim Race Speichen für knappe 300 Euro.
> Oder hat jemand diese Kombo (oder ähnlich) woanders günstiger gesehen?




Wo? Sehe nur 10% 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-front-wheel/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-rear-wheel/

Sind dann eher 350 - da kann ich auch in Deutschland bestellen:

http://www.bike-box.de/


----------



## tanteandi (23. Oktober 2011)

RS RECON bei H & S BIKEDISCOUNT für 150


----------



## Snap4x (23. Oktober 2011)

tanteandi schrieb:


> RS RECON bei H & S BIKEDISCOUNT für 150



Link bitte immer dazu!


----------



## bksmooth (23. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wo? Sehe nur 10%
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-front-wheel/
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-rear-wheel/
> ...




Den Gutscheincode "EU20" gibt es auf der Startseite. Die Laufräder sind komischerweise etwas teurer geworden. Gestern noch für knapp unter 300,- und jetzt gerade für 314,-


----------



## Puls220 (23. Oktober 2011)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind komischerweise etwas teurer geworden. Gestern noch für knapp unter 300,- und jetzt gerade für 314,-



Danke - könnte am Pfund - Euro Kurs liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (23. Oktober 2011)

Was für kleine bei HS: Cube Fritzz 16" oder Stereo 17" für 599.- mit Fox RP23 oder für 349.- ohne Dämpfer: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/rahmen-mtb.html#56621

RS Monarch 4.2 in 200/57mm 130eur.: 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47045


----------



## blacky.beast (24. Oktober 2011)

Rocket Ron 2.4 Evo, für 25 Oironen einzeln oder 48 Euros im Paar.
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KRF-SW-10001


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Oktober 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> Rocket Ron 2.4 Evo, für 25 Oironen einzeln oder 48 Euros im Paar.
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KRF-SW-10001



Günstig?

Gibts hier für 20:
http://www.bike24.net/p110038.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...lbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-2010-Falt-SALE::12950.html


----------



## neto (24. Oktober 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58788

urge down-o-matic helme gibts bei crc grad günstig: 104 euro zum beispiel für den orangen  mit dem 10% extrarabatt müsste man die 100er grenze auch noch knacken können!


----------



## flowbike (24. Oktober 2011)

wow, wenn ich mir nicht erst nen Helm gekauft hätte... verdammt


----------



## xylnx (25. Oktober 2011)

We offer you 15% discount on all the website.
  	In order to get this discount, please use the code : *RCZ15LC *on the area "_Discount Codes_", click "_Apply Coupon_" before order validation.
  	This offer is available only if your order amount is _*equal or greater *_than *100 Euros* net (without VAT), because we could not apply discount on VAT.
  	Offer available until Saturday the 29th October 2011 at midnight (CET)


www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bei RCZ gibt es noch bis Samstag, 29.10. echte 15% auf die Online-Preise ab Einkaufswert 100,00 Euro netto. Da ist dann auch der Versand gratis und soweit ich schon gesehen habe, sind dann einige Schnäppchen drin. 

Wer sich als Freund werben lässt erhält nochmal einen 5,00 Euro Gutschein, den man auch gleich einlösen kann.

Wer es mir gönnt, kann mir per PN seine Mail-Adresse schicken, damit ich ihn als Freund werben kann. Dann bekommen wir beide jeweils 5,00 Euro.

Der Gutscheincode für die 15% lautet RCZ15LC

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## krysheri (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei Lucky Bike in DÃ¼sseldorf u. Duisburg 20% auf alles auÃer Puky




z.B. Remi9.7 2011 fÃ¼r 2400â¬
oder Remi8 2012 fÃ¼r 1920â¬, etc.


----------



## santo77 (26. Oktober 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Bei Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf u. Duisburg 20% auf alles außer Puky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUPER ANGEBOT; DIE 20% gibt es aber leider nur vorort


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Bei Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf u. Duisburg 20% auf alles außer Puky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haben die vor Ort mehr Räder als im Onlineshop oder ist das alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (26. Oktober 2011)

Aus Erfahrung hier in LE haben die vor Ort richtig viele Bikes...wesentlich mehr als online...


----------



## WorCo (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Ich würd mich auch freuen über den Gutschein [email protected]

Danke, Martin

QUOTE=Sun on Tour;8865053]Hallo,

bei RCZ gibt es noch bis Samstag, 29.10. echte 15% auf die Online-Preise ab Einkaufswert 100,00 Euro netto. Da ist dann auch der Versand gratis und soweit ich schon gesehen habe, sind dann einige Schnäppchen drin. 

Wer sich als Freund werben lässt erhält nochmal einen 5,00 Euro Gutschein, den man auch gleich einlösen kann.

Wer es mir gönnt, kann mir per PN seine Mail-Adresse schicken, damit ich ihn als Freund werben kann. Dann bekommen wir beide jeweils 5,00 Euro.

Der Gutscheincode für die 15% lautet RCZ15LC

Schöne Grüße

Roland[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cyclomaster (26. Oktober 2011)

Reba SL 339 incl Poploc und Versand.

Rock-Shox-Reba-SL-incl-Poploc


----------



## dkc-live (26. Oktober 2011)

das ist teuer... für 196 wärs ein schnäppchen. aber 340 .. lol


----------



## Cyclomaster (26. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das ist teuer... für 196 wärs ein schnäppchen. aber 340 .. lol



Wo?


----------



## tanteandi (26. Oktober 2011)

PLETSCHER Einkaufskorb für Gepäckträgermontage

von 30 auf 15 Euro; (ROSEVERSAND `RAUSVERKAUF`)

.


----------



## leon87 (26. Oktober 2011)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Wo?




Nur ein Bsp. das der Preis sicher kein Schnäppchen ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item56465f7151

abgesehen davon, gibt es selbst die neuere Serie "RL" günstiger:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11516

Und wenn man etwas Geduld hat gibts die Reba auch ab und an als Hammer-Schnäppchen.


----------



## suoixon (26. Oktober 2011)

Durin Race 100 mm 384,61
Müsste eigentlich die 2012er sein.


----------



## Hateman (26. Oktober 2011)

suoixon schrieb:


> Durin Race 100 mm 384,61
> Müsste eigentlich die 2012er sein.



ist die 12er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hateman (26. Oktober 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> ist die 12er



und bis samstag nochmal 15% runter mit dem Code oben


----------



## Puls220 (26. Oktober 2011)

Rose hat gerade Asuverkauf.

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/

wollte noch ein XT-Schaltwerk für 26 kaufen, war nach kurzer Zeit ausverkauft


----------



## TonySoprano (26. Oktober 2011)

die haben wohl gestern die Regale wieder aufgefÃ¼llt, da gabs noch die XTR 970 Kurbel in 170 und 175mm fÃ¼r 249,-â¬, und jede Menge Dura Ace 9fach Kassetten fÃ¼r 50,-â¬, heute alles wech ://


----------



## blacky.beast (27. Oktober 2011)

Avid Elixir 5 in WeiÃ und mit Scheiben in 160 - 203mm, Set fÃ¼r â¬ 159.-
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KBR-AVEX5-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVEX5-10001-0012
Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 in WeiÃ, â¬ 625.-
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10023


----------



## Icono (27. Oktober 2011)

Nukeproof Snap 4X fÃ¼r 290â¬~ hat vorher um die 350-400 gekostet und ich will so gerne 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55495


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Oktober 2011)

leon87 schrieb:


> Nur ein Bsp. das der Preis sicher kein Schnäppchen ist:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item56465f7151
> 
> abgesehen davon, gibt es selbst die neuere Serie "RL" günstiger:
> ...



Die Gabel bei Ebay war ja schon verbaut (Schaft gekürzt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (27. Oktober 2011)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Die Gabel bei Ebay war ja schon verbaut (Schaft gekürzt).



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schaft/steerer tube:               1 1/8"ahead Alu, 260mm lang,


[/FONT]


----------



## itchyp (27. Oktober 2011)

sucht irgendwer nen weißen Lenker?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72041

Ich habe den Fatboy DH und der ist erstaunlich leicht (bei 785mm 280g)

Wieviel dieser hier wiegt weis ich nicht aber zu dem Preis kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

edit: die griffe passen gut dazu http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30937


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2011)

itchyp schrieb:


> edit: die griffe passen gut dazu http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30937



haha, hundehaufen-braun


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Oktober 2011)

SLX scheibenbremsen satz 99â¬

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=184

Edit: zwar ohne scheiben, aber ich finde trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## steffpro (27. Oktober 2011)

> SLX scheibenbremsen satz 99
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_i...roducts_id=184


Leider das alte Modell. M666 gibts ab 138  bei bike-components und soll richtig gut sein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528914


----------



## rasumichin (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein Haufen Race Face Produkte (Lenker, Kurbeln, Vorbauten, Sattelstützen Gewand) teils wirklich stark verbilligt

http://www.bikestore.cc/advanced_se...t=1&keywords=race+face&categories_id=&x=0&y=0


----------



## t-m-s (27. Oktober 2011)

steffpro schrieb:


> Leider das alte Modell. M666 gibts ab 138  bei bike-components und soll richtig gut sein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528914



Bei Rose gibt es auch noch die alte XTR-Bremse zum guten Kurs (zusammen 120)

VR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-vr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:183085/fromtopoffers:1

HR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-hr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:232730/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## reflux (27. Oktober 2011)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es auch noch die alte XTR-Bremse zum guten Kurs (zusammen 120)
> 
> VR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-vr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:183085/fromtopoffers:1
> 
> HR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-hr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:232730/fromtopoffers:1


vorab entschuldigt, dass ich dem thread frage
aber ich dachte es besser als einen neuen thread zu eröffnen.
muss ich dann auch xtr bremsscheiben nehmen oder kann ich irgendwelche anderen dafür auch nutzen?
gerne auch antwort per pn


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2011)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es auch noch die alte XTR-Bremse zum guten Kurs (zusammen 120)
> 
> VR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-vr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:183085/fromtopoffers:1
> 
> HR http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-hr--scheibenbremse-xtr-2007/aid:232730/fromtopoffers:1



Das ist zwar ein guter Preis - aber die taugen leider nicht allzu viel - von wegen "Downhill-/Freeride-Bremse" - die waren auf meinem Allmountain schon überfordert (tun jetzt Dienst auf dem "Schwuchtel"-Hardtail ).


----------



## suoixon (27. Oktober 2011)

1 Satz Conti MK 2.2 29,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HXT (28. Oktober 2011)

suoixon schrieb:


> 1 Satz Conti MK 2.2 29,99


----------



## Dreh (28. Oktober 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> vorab entschuldigt, dass ich dem thread frage
> aber ich dachte es besser als einen neuen thread zu eröffnen.
> muss ich dann auch xtr bremsscheiben nehmen oder kann ich irgendwelche anderen dafür auch nutzen?
> gerne auch antwort per pn



kannst auch andere verwenden, z.b. die SM-RT76 oder ganz andere, solange der Außendurchmesser und halbwegs die Reibringhöhe passt.


----------



## fone (28. Oktober 2011)

taugt der MK 2.2?


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir dort vor einiger Zeit den MK1 2.4 Draht gekauft, der verschleißt schon relativ schnell. Hat aber auch weit unter 10Eu gekostet, also zu verschmerzen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (28. Oktober 2011)

fone schrieb:


> taugt der MK 2.2?



ist halt der alte MountainKing und ohne BCC. is also nix besonderes.


----------



## peter1968 (28. Oktober 2011)

WorCo schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich würd mich auch freuen über den Gutschein [email protected]
> 
> Danke, Martin
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

OT: wie zuverlässig ist RCZ ??? Ich wollte ein Produkt kaufen, hab dazu eine Mail geschickt, nein es waren sogar 2, aber absolut keine Antwort.
Da überlegt man sich schon ob es dann wirklich ein Schäppchen ist.

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen ???


----------



## xylnx (28. Oktober 2011)

hab da bereits zweimal bestellt, alles sehr schnell geliefert worden... ich würde da immer wieder bestellen, ist hier im forum schon öfters thema gewesen... war auch zu nächst misstrauisch... bestelle auch nur, wenn ich nichts zurückschicken muss!!! luxemburg ist der standort....


----------



## Hateman (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin, bei Louis gibts jetzt Automatische DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 19,95â¬ 
4-24Nm

nicht geschenkt, aber ganz fair preislich !


Link


----------



## ToDusty (28. Oktober 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> Moin, bei Louis gibts jetzt Automatische Drehmomentschlüssel für 19,95
> 4-24Nm
> 
> nicht geschenkt, aber ganz fair preislich !




Gibt es da auch ein Link zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hateman (28. Oktober 2011)

Sorry,

Siehe Edit, aber auch in allen Läden vor Ort verfügbar, so kann man Versand sparen...


----------



## steffpro (28. Oktober 2011)

Und ich hab mir gestern erst die XT geholt. Nun bin ich doch am grübeln.

MAGURA MT4 Set 180PM/160IS - White    *für 204,32  *bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/

mit dem Gutscheincode RCZ15LC von WorCo


----------



## steffpro (28. Oktober 2011)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## cimgott (28. Oktober 2011)

Die XT macht aber einen weitaus besseren Eindruck als die filigrane MT4 aus Plastik!!!


----------



## GustavS (28. Oktober 2011)

steffpro schrieb:


> MAGURA MT4 Set 180PM/160IS - White    *für 204,32  *bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/
> 
> mit dem Gutscheincode RCZ15LC von WorCo



Danke steffpro 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine genau so günstige Quelle für die MT8 (und am Besten gleich noch für die A-GE).


----------



## Innsbruuucker (28. Oktober 2011)

Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen zum Megapreis!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55492


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (29. Oktober 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> Moin, bei Louis gibts jetzt Automatische DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r 19,95â¬
> 4-24Nm
> 
> nicht geschenkt, aber ganz fair preislich !


Sicher ein guter Preis. Mit Blick auf den Messbereich (fÃ¼r einigen Leichtbau-/Carbon-Kram sind 4 nm schon mehr als nÃ¶tig) und auf den Lieferumfang halte ich dennoch den Mighty fÃ¼r den besseren Tipp, auch wenn er sich preislich schon lÃ¤nger nicht nach unten bewegt:

amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001R4BR1O/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_pg_new?ie=UTF8&coliid=&startIndex=0&me=&qid=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=new

Amazon-Marketplace, 34,49 Euro, Versand inklusive, Messbereich 2-24 nm, die wichtigsten Bits bereits im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Puls220 (29. Oktober 2011)

Link geht nicht,

ich hab' aber auch den Mighty und bin zufrieden. 

Gibt's auch neu bei Hibike für 34,90

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...e.html?query=&mfgID=70639&groupID=-1&x=73&y=4


----------



## Büscherammler (29. Oktober 2011)

Lyrik 2-Step 2010 1.5" mit 10% Gutschein 293:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54822

oder 

Lyrik RC2DH 2011 Coil 1-1/8" mit 10% Gutschein 536:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54588


Letztere gestern bestellt


----------



## peh (29. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Link geht nicht


Die Forensoftware zerschießt ihn immer wieder. Mit einem "http://" vor "amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001R4BR1O/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_pg_new?ie=UTF8&coliid=&startIndex=0&me=&qi   d=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=new" sollte es aber klappen.

Oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001R4BR1O"]diesen Link[/ame] nehmen und rechts bei den Angeboten schauen.


Puls220 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch neu bei Hibike für 34,90


Plus 4,90 Euro Versandkosten.


----------



## Hateman (29. Oktober 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Sicher ein guter Preis. Mit Blick auf den Messbereich (für einigen Leichtbau-/Carbon-Kram sind 4 nm schon mehr als nötig) und auf den Lieferumfang halte ich dennoch den Mighty für den besseren Tipp, auch wenn er sich preislich schon länger nicht nach unten bewegt:
> 
> amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B001R4BR1O/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_pg_new?ie=UTF8&coliid=&startIndex=0&me=&qid=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=new
> 
> Amazon-Marketplace, 34,49 Euro, Versand inklusive, Messbereich 2-24 nm, die wichtigsten Bits bereits im Lieferumfang.



[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001R4BR1O/ref=olp_product_details/280-4254492-2633413?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Ist auf jedenfall hochwertiger[/ame] als der Drehmomentschlüssel von Louis, aber wer bereits die Aufsätze hat dem könnte der 19,95 Schlüssel reichen...  Wer vor Ort, in einer der Filialen kauft spart immerhin 15 Euro.


----------



## waldwild (29. Oktober 2011)

Mountain King Protection Black Chilli so wie es ausschaut zwar der alte aber für 19.95.-


----------



## zuki (29. Oktober 2011)

Schon was älter das Modell, aber inklusive der Gabel sagenhaft günstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a57158/msl-fs-fullsuspension-rahmenset.html?mfid=570


----------



## ticris (29. Oktober 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> Mountain King Protection Black Chilli so wie es ausschaut zwar der alte aber für 19.95.-



Ja, ist der Alte. Habe 2 2,2er seit gestern auf dem Hardtail. Bei dem Preis kann man auch mal einen Conti versuchen. 
Wer Rose Freund bei Facebook wird kann 10 abgreifen.
https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?sk=app_133648056657610

*GORE BIKE WEAR Bikeshirt Freeride 2.0 braun in L noch verfügbar für 37,95 *
*
http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:455738

 *


----------



## peh (30. Oktober 2011)

Chainreactioncycles hat Camelbacks runtergesetzt:

CamelBak Mule NV 2011 ab 70.41 Euro
CamelBak Mule 2011 ab 59.57 Euro
CamelBak Rogue 2011 ab 43.32 Euro

Mit dem Gutschein "DETEN" gibt es ab 100 Euro Bestellwert noch 10 Prozent Rabatt.


----------



## Steppi01 (30. Oktober 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Chainreactioncycles hat Camelbacks runtergesetzt:
> 
> CamelBak Mule NV 2011 ab 70.41 Euro
> CamelBak Mule 2011 ab 59.57 Euro
> ...



Danke! Genau zum richtigen Zeitpnkt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacky.beast (31. Oktober 2011)

2011er Avid Elixir Carbon im Set für 199.- 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KBR-AVEXCR-10001


----------



## peter1968 (31. Oktober 2011)

Soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?????

Der Preis ist absolut heiss !!! Aber es ist ein 2009er Modell und wie schauts dann mit der Garantie bei RCZ aus ....

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/marzocchi-09-66-rc3-disc-180mm-axle-20mm-1-1-8-ltd-white.html

Was denkt Ihr darüber ??


----------



## fanatikz (31. Oktober 2011)

peter1968 schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?????
> 
> Der Preis ist absolut heiss !!! Aber es ist ein 2009er Modell und wie schauts dann mit der Garantie bei RCZ aus ....
> 
> ...



Die Garantie ist ja ab Kaufdatum, wenn du ein 2000 Mod. bekommst, hast ebenso 2 Jahre Garantie, da wirds halt schwierig Ersatz/Verschleißteile, 
´09 dürfte aber kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## peter1968 (31. Oktober 2011)

..hallo...ja, das ist mir alles klar, aber das Model ist 2009, und die 08er und teilweise 09er haben Qualitätsprobleme...außerdem sitzt der Shop in Luxemburg ...kann man einen Garantiefall über jeden Marzocchi-Händler abwickeln ???


----------



## macc2 (31. Oktober 2011)

peter1968 schrieb:


> ..hallo...ja, das ist mir alles klar, aber das Model ist 2009, und die 08er und teilweise 09er haben Qualitätsprobleme...außerdem sitzt der Shop in Luxemburg ...kann man einen Garantiefall über jeden Marzocchi-Händler abwickeln ???



Sollte direkt über Cosmic Sports kein Problem sein. Hab ich letztens auch so gemacht, hatte die Gabel aber von Hibike.

mfg macc


----------



## Icono (31. Oktober 2011)

'Sollte'
Hibike = DE
Luxenburg â  DE

Ich wÃ¼rde vorher bei CS anrufen


----------



## Hateman (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/l...older=120&LN=UK&IdC=1629&idNA=1676&invia=Find

^^Cosmic ist auch der Importeur für Luxe*m*burg, also sollte das wirklich kein Problem sein


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2011)

hmm, is halt n 2009er modell... 2008/2009 war ja nicht so prickelnd was man so mitbekommt.


----------



## Chicane (31. Oktober 2011)

Luxenburg gibt es nicht 

Der Code bei RCZ wurde geändert "RCZ15LL"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (31. Oktober 2011)

hier eine Reba RL Dual Air 100mm inkl. Poploc für 239.90
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/RockShox-Reba-RL-100-Poploc____308001.html


----------



## Drallo (31. Oktober 2011)

SHIMANO XT Kurbel 10-fach, FC-M770-10, mit TOKEN Lager ROT - 129 Euro

http://www.fantic26.de/SHIMANO-XT-Kurbel-10-fach-FC-M770-10-mit-TOKEN-Lager-ROT-
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROCK SHOX REVERB Sattelstütze 31,6 380 125mm remote - 169,90 Euro

http://www.fantic26.de/ROCK-SHOX-REVERB-Sattelstuetze-316-380-125mm-remote-absenkbare
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAGURA LOUISE 2011 schwarz Vr + HR 180 Scheibenbremse - 149 Euro

http://www.fantic26.de/MAGURA-LOUISE-2011-schwarz-Vr-HR-180-Scheibenbremse
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SYNTACE Vector Low rider 680 31.8 Carbon Lenker - 89,90 Euro

http://www.fantic26.de/SYNTACE-Vector-Low-rider-680-318-Carbon-Lenker-
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noch ein paar brauchbare und günstige Parts in Aktionsangebote:
http://www.fantic26.de/Aktionsangebote


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Oktober 2011)

Die ROCK SHOX REVERB Sattelstütze wird jetzt überall verschleudert, da es eine neue gibt. Die wurde zwar überall gehypet, aber hatte nach kurzer Zeit massig Spiel. Vielleicht klappert die neue Reverb nicht nach 500km und hat Spiel ohne Ende.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (1. November 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Ja, ist der Alte. Habe 2 2,2er seit gestern auf dem Hardtail. Bei dem Preis kann man auch mal einen Conti versuchen.
> Wer Rose Freund bei Facebook wird kann 10 abgreifen.
> https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?sk=app_133648056657610
> [/SIZE] [/B]



Danke, bestellt!!! Es gibt übrigens auch den 2.4er für den Preis. Mit dem facebook-Gutschein ein echt guter Deal  

Die aktuellen Reifenpreise sind ja ansonsten außerirdisch. fast 40 für den MKII oder Nobby Nic - das widerstrebt mir irgendwie...

sport frei


----------



## HanzOberlander (1. November 2011)

BeOne Woodbumble Plus Downhill Rahmen 17zoll (von 2199â¬ auf 350â¬!!!)
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...en/BeOne-Woodbumble-Plus-Downhill-Rahmen.html
BeOne Woodbumble Downhill Rahmen 17zoll (von 1899â¬ auf 350â¬!!!)
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p.../Rahmen/BeOne-Woodbumble-Downhill-Rahmen.html


----------



## Tobiwan (1. November 2011)

peter1968 schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?????
> 
> Der Preis ist absolut heiss !!! Aber es ist ein 2009er Modell und wie schauts dann mit der Garantie bei RCZ aus ....
> 
> ...



Bei dem Preis unbedingt KAUFEN! Da es sich um ein Stahlfedermodell (und nicht um Luft) handelt, sollte das Ausfallrisiko eher gering sein.
Kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Luxenburg gibt es nicht
> 
> Der Code bei RCZ wurde geändert "RCZ15LL"





peter1968 schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?????
> 
> Der Preis ist absolut heiss !!! Aber es ist ein 2009er Modell und wie schauts dann mit der Garantie bei RCZ aus ....
> 
> ...



Hammerpreis!

Vielen Dank euch, für den Link und Gutscheincode. Ist bestellt


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (1. November 2011)

neben undichten luftkartuschen war eines der 08/09 mz probleme auch buchsenspiel, davon sind leider auch die stahlfedermodelle betroffen, wenn man einplant sie mal zu cs zu schicken bekommt man trotzdem ne topgabel für den preis!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2011)

Als Ersatzgabel sicher durchaus brauchbar


----------



## lt-midseason07 (2. November 2011)

Rockshox Sektor 100-140mm für 199

http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4777


----------



## dnM (2. November 2011)

proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> neben undichten luftkartuschen war eines der 08/09 mz probleme auch buchsenspiel, davon sind leider auch die stahlfedermodelle betroffen, wenn man einplant sie mal zu cs zu schicken bekommt man trotzdem ne topgabel für den preis!



nicht wenn das ein OEM Sonderposten war


----------



## Halo21 (2. November 2011)

Hey Leute bei bikeunit gibt's die Platzangst trailtech fÃ¼r 75â¬ dank meinem Preisalarm also fÃ¼r alle die bei Rose im SÃ¤le keine mehr bekommen haben hir normal die Chance! http://www.bikeunit.de/platzangst.html


----------



## fanatikz (2. November 2011)

Halo21 schrieb:


> Hey Leute bei bikeunit gibt's die Platzangst trailtech für 75 dank meinem Preisalarm also für alle die bei Rose im Säle keine mehr bekommen haben hir normal die Chance! http://www.bikeunit.de/platzangst.html



Hab meine seit einer Woche, konnte schon mehrere male testen und bin wirklich begeistert, dicht, warm und etliche Zipper zum was reinpacken oder zur Zirkulation. Grad heut im Nebel, aussen Pissnass, innen top Klima. Für das Geld wirklich zu empfehlen.

Aber eigentlich interessant, hab meine beim Bike-Mailorder bestellt, grau war aber "äääh" also zurück und grün geordert. Am selben Tag dann bei Rose mit
facebook Gutschein für 65. Heut hab ich die Mitteilung von BM bekommen, dass die Jacke raus ist, aber für 75 nach Rechnung, auf der Seite ist sie aber noch bei 107, vermute, da ist die auch bald günstiger(incl. Drecksack)


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

wieso war grau 'ääääh'?
die trailtech für 185, 88kg, in L oder XL?


----------



## enforce (3. November 2011)

@fone: Körpermaße wie bei mir - also L


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

ok! danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (3. November 2011)

Warum hat das Ding eine Kapuze?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. November 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Warum hat das Ding eine Kapuze?


Die Frage ist berechtigt. Stören tut sie aber nicht, wenn es mal in den Nacken regnet. 

Nette Unterwäsche
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/fuse-wascheset-megalight.html


----------



## markus182 (3. November 2011)

kann man die Jacke auch "so" tragen, oder sieht das dann eher komisch aus?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. November 2011)

Wenn du sie nicht gerade kaufst um sie über nem Panzer zu tragen, gehts.
Hab letztens einen mit der blau/gelben aus 2010 gesehen, sah Top aus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2011)

Warum kann man sie nicht über 'nem Panzer tragen?


----------



## FunkyRay (3. November 2011)

Seine Frage zielte dahin, ob man die Jacke auch beim Spaziergang mit den Schwiegereltern tragen kann. Wenn man die Jacke aber ne Nummer größer kauft, damit sie übern Panzer passt, dann sieht sie ohne Panzer wohl arg schludrig aus.


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

panzer sieht doof aus in der kneipe.


----------



## frogmatic (3. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> panzer sieht doof aus in der kneipe.



Kann aber bei Kneipenschlägereien hifreich sein.


----------



## markus182 (3. November 2011)

hab mir die jetzt bestellt. allerdings ist die paypal Zahlung irgendwie fehlgeschlagen - jetzt kann ich erstmal warten, bis der Support meine Mail beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halo21 (3. November 2011)

Ja, hatte das problem mit der paypal zahlung auch mal... support war aber flott habs dann storniert und einfach nochmal bestellt mit überweisung^^  Meine ist übrigens auch ne Grau, passt besser zu meiner Blauen Ram da beist sich des grün einfach zu sehr! freu mich schon drauf wen sie da ist

So, hatte auch ne mail an bike-mailorder geschrieben weil das schon ne frechheit ist das da die Blaue/Grau und in allen Farben die Größen M/l gleich mal knapp 35 Euro mehr kosten!!! 
Hir die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr Tilgner,
der derzeiteige Marktpreis der Jacke lag  bei 107,95 euro und nur für die graue bei 99,90 euro. Der "Rose Versand "  musste wohl kurzzeitig seine Lager räumen und hat die Jacke nochmals  radikal redzuziert. Diesen Preis sind wir nur teilweise mitgegangen, da  einige Farben und Größen bei "Rose" schnell ausverkauft waren. 
Hier der aktuelle Stand http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/platzangst-jacke-trailtech/aid:471253. Fast alle Größen und F arben sind hier bereits ausverkauft. 
Aus  diesem Grund haben wir unsere Preise auch wieder auf den alten  Sonderpreis angepasst. Allgemein ist es so, das jeder Händler seine  Verkaufspreise unabhängig vom Hersteller oder anderen Händlern frei  gestallten kann. Es ist auch bei Sonderaktionen nicht unüblich, das  einzelne Ausführungen von bestimmten Produkten unterschiedliche Preise  haben können. 
Hier unsere aktuelle Preisgestalltung http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=trailtech&x=0&y=0. 
Hier der Hersteller: http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p983_Jacket--quot-Trailtech-quot-.html
Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihnen helfen.

deswegen hab ich auch den preisalarm bei Bikeunit gemacht^^ ps: wer die möglichkeit hat, macht doch ne shopbewertung dann spart ihr gleich nochmal 20 Euro^^


----------



## Goldi03421 (3. November 2011)

Welche Größe empfehlt ihr bei 1,80m und 80kg? M oder doch schon eher L? Trage kein Protektor drunter. Wie groß fällt das Teil aus?


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2011)

Bitte macht das in den entsprechenden Threads aus, hier soll es doch ausschließlich um die Schnäppchen gehen!


----------



## traffer (3. November 2011)

stirnlampe zum nachts fahren. wald würd ich damit nich machen, aber strasse und pumptrack gehn absolut ok damit.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/gradion/gradion-stirnlampe-gh100.html,a18014


----------



## Nirolo (4. November 2011)

traffer schrieb:


> stirnlampe zum nachts fahren. wald würd ich damit nich machen, aber strasse und pumptrack gehn absolut ok damit.
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/gradion/gradion-stirnlampe-gh100.html,a18014


 
Na dann doch lieber die Alpkit Gamma

http://www.alpkit.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16345&category_id=288

wenn man sich zusammentut ist auch der Versand nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## ollum104 (5. November 2011)

Truvativ Boobar 2012 für 36,18 

780mm 30mm 31.8mm Tungsten Grey

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67690


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (5. November 2011)

steffpro schrieb:


> MAGURA MT4 Set 180PM/160IS - White    *für 204,32  *bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/





GustavS schrieb:


> Danke steffpro



So einfach war es dann doch nicht (RCZ-Mail von gestern):

We have had a problem with your package and the problem is that Is  missed  some articles that You have ordered ( the brakes ) , So We  propose you to  refund you the brakes and to add 1000 loyalty points.


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. November 2011)

GÃ¼nstige SchlÃ¤uche:
XLC: http://www.bikestore.cc/fahrradschlauch-3754559-p-156420.html 10 StÃ¼ck 19,99â¬
Schwalbe: http://www.bikestore.cc/schwalbe-schlauch-26x150-10er-packung-p-104371.html 10 StÃ¼ck 35,99 â¬


----------



## Cawi (6. November 2011)

bei bike-components gibts heute noch (weekendspecial) die craft siberian Winterhandschuhe (Testsieger bei der Bike) fÃ¼r 40â¬


----------



## Corpse | CSA (6. November 2011)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html#


----------



## flowbike (7. November 2011)

Corpse | CSA schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html#



zu beachten: durchgehender 1.5er Schaft


----------



## S-Racer (7. November 2011)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Swiss-Aerolite-1290g-Laufradsatz::39364.html



Der Laufradsatz ist zwar kein Schnäppchen an sich, aber für die Gewichtsklasse echt günstig und hochwertig.
DT-Swiss 190 Ceramic, No Tubes ZTR Alpine, 1290 Gramm für 599


----------



## suoixon (7. November 2011)

Eggbeater 3 69,90 inkl.


----------



## suoixon (8. November 2011)

Race Face Diabolus KettenfÃ¼hrung inkl. Bashring fÃ¼r ca. 70â¬ inkl.


----------



## Markusso (8. November 2011)

Hayes Stroker Trail VR 44,95 exkl

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a57742/stroker-trail-vr-schwarz.html?mfid=52


----------



## theworldburns (9. November 2011)

kleiner hinweis zu kettenführung: genau den rahmen anschauen ob es der platz auch hergibt, sowie andere unnütze teile am fahrrad absägen, damit das hohe gewicht ausgeglichen wird. zum beispiel den sattel oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. November 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> kleiner hinweis zu kettenführung: genau den rahmen anschauen ob es der platz auch hergibt, sowie andere unnütze teile am fahrrad absägen, damit das hohe gewicht ausgeglichen wird. zum beispiel den sattel oder sowas.



Hast Du Dich verlaufen? Schnäppchen posten...net labern. 

Race Face Ride DH Kurbel fürn knappen Hunni..
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3270


----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

traffer schrieb:


> stirnlampe zum nachts fahren. wald wÃ¼rd ich damit nich machen, aber strasse und pumptrack gehn absolut ok damit.
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/gradion/gradion-stirnlampe-gh100.html,a18014



vielseitiger und ausserem auch tauglich fÃ¼r nachts im Wald fÃ¼r 36â¬ (Portofrei) inkl. Helm- und Lenkerhalter, sowie Lion Akku ( 4x18650er ) sowie und LadegerÃ¤t. -> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510

zudem brauchts noch den Adapter http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529 fÃ¼r's LaderÃ¤t fÃ¼r gerade mal 0.69â¬


----------



## Alex-F (9. November 2011)

Für den Preis einen Versuch wert, danke!


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2011)

Bei DX immer 6 Wochen Lieferzeit incl. Gang zum Zoll einkalkulieren! Und jetzt bestellen wieder alle wie blöd dort Lampen, da kann auch mal eine Charge ausverkauft sein.


----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei DX immer 6 Wochen Lieferzeit incl. Gang zum Zoll einkalkulieren! Und jetzt bestellen wieder alle wie blÃ¶d dort Lampen, da kann auch mal eine Charge ausverkauft sein.



naja, ich habe insgesamt sicher schon 30 Bestellungen bei DX gemacht und nicht einmal ein Problem mit Zoll oder sonstwas. Ok die Lieferungen aus HK kÃ¶nnen schon mal 4Wochen ( das war bei mir das LÃ¤ngste) dauern. Die obige Lampe aber mit roten Ring fÃ¼r 38â¬ habe ich vor 2.5 Wochen dort bestellt. Seit einer Woche ist die an meinen Bike fÃ¼r den Weg zu Arbeit


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

Hab' gute Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Lampen aus dem ebay-Shop gemacht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XML-160...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2565351203

jeweils um die 35â¬ inklusive Versand aus HK. (Einzeln bestellt muss man auch keinen Zoll zahlen) - war jeweils nach 'ner gute Woche da.

Die Kopfhalterung lÃ¤sst sich durch Abschneiden zur Helmhalterung umfunktionieren.

Die (etwas grÃ¶Ãere) Cree hab' ich am Lenker, die kleinere SSC-P7 am Helm - funktioniert wunderbar.

Die Akkus sind jeweils mit 6400mAh angegeben und brennen auf voller Lesitung rund 3h - zum Hochfahren langt auch die 50% Stufe locker.

Allerdings kann man die Akkus wegen minimal unterschiedlicher Stecker nicht hin- und hertauschen - 2x die gleichen bestellen macht von daher auch Sinn.

P.S. die mitgelieferte RÃ¼cklampe ist fÃ¼r den Popo


----------



## markus182 (9. November 2011)

hat dx jetzt nicht nen versandlager in gb?!


----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> hat dx jetzt nicht nen versandlager in gb?!



doch, aber nur ein Teil des (riesigen) Sortiments ist dort lagerhaltig.


----------



## loretto6 (9. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hab' gute Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Lampen aus dem ebay-Shop gemacht
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht: ich musste beim Zolol sehr wohl Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen. Einem Kumpel haben sie einen Tag später beim Zoll Ladegerät und Akku sogar konfisziert, weil ohne CE-Zeichen!!

Ansonsten macht die Lampe aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (9. November 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht: ich musste beim Zolol sehr wohl Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen. Einem Kumpel haben sie einen Tag später beim Zoll Ladegerät und Akku sogar konfisziert, weil ohne CE-Zeichen!!
> 
> Ansonsten macht die Lampe aber einen guten Eindruck.




Ich hatte auch eine Taschenlampe aus Hongkong bestellt. Da das Päckchen ohne außenliegende Rechnung war durfte ich zum Zollamt fahren. Beim Auspacken durfte ich das Gerät auf das CE-Zeichen untersuchen. Gab keines, nach einem bisschen Palaver durfte ich die Lampe aber trotzdem mitnehmen. Bei Beamten immer ruhig bleiben, die nörgeln immer erstmal, wenn man dann trotzdem höflich bleibt wendet sich das Blatt meist noch. Die haben Entscheidungsspielraum (wenn nicht gerade RTL eine Doku dreht)


----------



## austriacarp (9. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hab' gute Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Lampen aus dem ebay-Shop gemacht
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427
> 
> ...


 
Ist bei diesen Lampen der Steckeradapter für unsere Norm dabei?


----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ist bei diesen Lampen der Steckeradapter für unsere Norm dabei?



wenn Du weiter oben liest 


siq schrieb:


> zudem brauchts noch den Adapter http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529 für's Laderät für gerade mal 0.69


also nein.


----------



## peter muc (9. November 2011)

siq schrieb:


> wenn Du weiter oben liest
> 
> also nein.



nicht wirklich korrekt, das eine sind Lampen direkt von DealExtreme und das andere von einem anderen Anbieter bei EBay ...

übrigens, zu diesem Thema gibt es bereits diverse Threats, unter anderen den hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8911843#post8911843

also lass uns nicht den SCHNÄPPCHENJÄGERTHREAD vollspamen 
Ihr könnt auch Eure Fragen per PN stellen, bitte nicht hier ....


----------



## Taxoffice! (9. November 2011)

So siehts aus ihr Vollpfosten

Hier gibts die Diabolus Kettenführung, ohne Bash, für schlappe 33!
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6539


----------



## Snap4x (9. November 2011)

Hey,
hab grad die lampe auch grad oben bestellt und zudem noch den passenden Adapter aus D fÃ¼r insgesamt 1,65â¬
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160669347505&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:1123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (9. November 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> also lass uns nicht den SCHNÄPPCHENJÄGERTHREAD vollspamen



Also weiter,

Hier eine neue 2012 Revelation RLT mit DNA MC, 140mm inkl. Poploc für 288

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishu...mm-axle-9mm-disc-1-1-8-poplock-black-red.html


----------



## Kesan (9. November 2011)

Shimano XTR M980 3-Fach Kurbel 288,45

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-chainset-xtr-10-speed-m980-24-32-42-175-mm-grey.html


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht: ich musste beim Zolol sehr wohl Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen.



Bei mir war beide male ein grüner Aufkleber vom Zoll dran (die hatten es geöffnet), dass alles ok ist - da bei 35 noch ein Großteil auf den Versand entfällt bleibt man unter der Steuerpauschale

Ein Adapter für deutsche Stecker war ebenfalls mit dabei.


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2011)

bei fun-corner

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=7bb446a0136fd30202038f8564cf5f3c

das erste 15" ist schon weg


----------



## xylnx (9. November 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Shimano XTR M980 3-Fach Kurbel 288,45â¬
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-chainset-xtr-10-speed-m980-24-32-42-175-mm-grey.html



dann aber bitte noch mit gutscheincode, welcher nochmal 15% gibt (bis 12.11.): *RCZ15DA *


----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. November 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine Taschenlampe aus Hongkong bestellt. Da das Päckchen ohne außenliegende Rechnung war durfte ich zum Zollamt fahren. Beim Auspacken durfte ich das Gerät auf das CE-Zeichen untersuchen. Gab keines, nach einem bisschen Palaver durfte ich die Lampe aber trotzdem mitnehmen. Bei Beamten immer ruhig bleiben, die nörgeln immer erstmal, wenn man dann trotzdem höflich bleibt wendet sich das Blatt meist noch. Die haben Entscheidungsspielraum (wenn nicht gerade RTL eine Doku dreht)



Genau so erging es mir auch. Leider war ich länger beim Zoll als die Lampe funktioniert hat. Habe die Lampe am Rennrad als Unterstützungslicht angebaut und nach ca. 20 Minuten war das Teil innen in EInzelteile zerrüttelt.

ICH KANN DIE LAMPE NICHT EMPFEHLEN...


----------



## blacky.beast (10. November 2011)

2011er Avid Elixir CR in Rot, drei Scheibengrößen, im Set für 229 Oironen:
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...VEXCR-10002/SubProducts/KBR-AVEXCR-10002-0005
Truvativ BooBar, 2 Größen, 39.- Oironen:
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...LK-TRUV-10003/SubProducts/KLK-TRUV-10003-0009
2011er Rock Shox Sektor 150 RL SoloAir, in Weiß, für 292.- Oironen:
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ts/KGA-RS-10009/SubProducts/KGA-RS-10009-0001
2011er Rock Shox SID RLT Ti, schwarz od. weiß, für 449.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ts/KGA-RS-10024/SubProducts/KGA-RS-10024-0028


----------



## Sera (10. November 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> Truvativ BooBar, 2 Größen, 39.- Oironen:
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...LK-TRUV-10003/SubProducts/KLK-TRUV-10003-0009



Kostet bei mir 49 Euro, oder braucht man da noch einen Gutschein?


----------



## Büscherammler (10. November 2011)

Stell dir vor, Preise können sich nach einiger Zeit auch wieder ändern


----------



## blacky.beast (10. November 2011)

also, hier isset 39.- ???????:
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...LK-TRUV-10003/SubProducts/KLK-TRUV-10003-0009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (10. November 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, Preise können sich nach einiger Zeit auch wieder ändern



Reg dich doch nicht so künstlich auf  Ist ja wohl eine legitime Frage gewesen


----------



## peh (10. November 2011)

GoPro HD Helmet HERO für 199 Euro:

http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/funsport-de/1512628?nlp=&CID=DE_CRM_1_0_0_314&a=1655


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. November 2011)

neue CRC Codes

EU75 -> 7,50 Rabatt ab 75
EU15 -> 15 Rabatt ab 100
EU25 -> 25 Rabatt ab 150

zusätzlich 50 bei der nächsten Bestellung ab 150 Einkaufswert


----------



## wartool (10. November 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> zusÃ¤tzlich 50â¬ bei der nÃ¤chsten Bestellung ab 150â¬ Einkaufswert



wie funzt das dann? Bekommt man der per mail, nachdem man die erste Bestellung getÃ¤tigt hat??

*EDIT*
habe gefunden:



> Wie bekommt man den Gutschein
> 
> Um Ihren â¬50 Rabatt-Gutschein zu reklamieren, brauchen Sie einfach nur diesen Gutschein-Code WEIH50 in dem E-Gutescheinfeld im Warenkorb eingeben. Dieser Gutschein ist mit jeder Bestellung Ã¼ber â¬150 erhÃ¤ltlich.
> 
> Innerhalb von 48 Stunden nachdem Ihre Bestellung vollstÃ¤ndig versandt wurde senden wir Ihnen Ihren neuen â¬50 Rabatt-Code â siehe GeschÃ¤schtbedingungen unten


----------



## Cawi (10. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> wie funzt das dann? Bekommt man der per mail, nachdem man die erste Bestellung getätigt hat??
> 
> *EDIT*
> habe gefunden:



heißt das, dass ich den EU25 UND den WEIH50 eintippen muss wenn ich beides will??


----------



## wartool (10. November 2011)

nee.. das funzt leider nich.. raffe den Sinn mom auch noch nicht.. entweder 50 oder 25.. ist vielleicht ein Lockspiel für Leute, die nicht 2 mal den 25er eingeben wollen *lach*


----------



## Cawi (10. November 2011)

edit: hab da was falsch verstanden, ich dachte 25%, nicht 25â¬...
schade


----------



## WorCo (11. November 2011)

Kommt mir auch komisch vor mit dem Gutschein^^


----------



## Hateman (11. November 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> Kostet bei mir 49 Euro, oder braucht man da noch einen Gutschein?



wie machst Du das denn ? bei mir steht da 39,00â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2011)

1. guck mal in post 2901!

2. du hast grade bei der 30mm variante geguckt.

3. im bild ist die 20mm variante abgebildet, welche nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## Hateman (11. November 2011)

ups eine Seite verpasst =)


----------



## Hans (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

bei Zweiradcenter Stadler ist in allen Filialen am 16. und 25. November Personalkauf - 20% Rabatt(nicht shimano). Es gibt einen Berechtigungsschein, aber aus Erfahrung bekommt man den Rabatt auch ohne.

In Regensburg haben sie z. B. liteville 301 und 901 - da sind 20 % nicht schlecht.

oder das Vanish mit 36er Talas 1499,00 - 20%=  1199,20

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...orbau-sattelstuetze-thomson-elite.html,a17220

Hab mir schon ein paar Sachen reserviert 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## snacky (14. November 2011)

Ich suche einen guten und sicheren Helm,dabei könnte dieser ruhig etwas farbenfroher sein..
Winterhandschuhe bräuchte ich auch noch..

Jemand etwas passendes gesehen?


----------



## Snap4x (14. November 2011)

snacky schrieb:


> Ich suche einen guten und sicheren Helm,dabei könnte dieser ruhig etwas farbenfroher sein..
> Winterhandschuhe bräuchte ich auch noch..
> 
> Jemand etwas passendes gesehen?



Ich mache das mal jetzt hier.
Hier werden nur Angebote gepostet.
Für deine sache, gibbet entweder das "SUCHE"-Forum oder ich "Suche ein Angebot"-Fräd (keine ahnung wie der genau heißt)


----------



## suoixon (14. November 2011)

der hat den "unscheinbaren" Namen Suche ein Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (14. November 2011)

Jehlebikes: LEZYNE Classic Floor Drive Pumpe (weiss)  - 28 Euro


----------



## bobons (14. November 2011)

Spikereifen für die Eiszeit: 
Kenda Reifen 54-559 Klondike XT Draht, EUR 32,70 - 36,60 inkl. Versand, sonst eher ab 40 Euro.


----------



## traffer (14. November 2011)

ich hab mir ma die von schwalbe geholt und die erfahrung gemacht, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt. die strassen sind in berlin zumindest meistens frei und auf eis rutschen die spikes trotzdem weg. ein wenig mehr grip ist auf jeden fall da, aber dafür tritt es sich den grössten teil des weges auch deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Felger (14. November 2011)

also der ice spiker pro mit 3xx spikes ist gut auf eis. hatte letzten winter viel spaß damit! aber das muss jeder selber erfahren/bewerten.

weiter mit schnäppchen


----------



## kungfu (14. November 2011)

Maul !


----------



## suoixon (14. November 2011)

SRAM X0 9fach + Gripshift 3x9 179â¬.
Evtl klappts noch zusammen mit den 20% am Mittwoch beim Stadler vor Ort


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. November 2011)

Lupine Tesla 4 für 235
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ne-StVZO-Zulassung---Ausstellungsstueck-.html

p.s.: wäre cool, wenn die Leute die hier andauernd labern auch mal was zum thema posten.


----------



## yoobee (15. November 2011)

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...ine-Whizz-70-Downhill-Freeride-Bike-2011.html

Die haben überhaupt sehr gute Angebote, hab da letztens ein Ghost AMR Lector 8700 für 2309,- erstanden... sehe das grade bei Yatego für 2199,-! 
http://www.yatego.com/mystique-bike..._1,ghost-amr-lector-8700-yellow---modell-2011
Obwohl es im Reyhle-Shop mit OVP gepreist ist...?


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2011)

peh schrieb:


> GoPro HD Helmet HERO für 199 Euro:
> 
> http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/funsport-de/1512628?nlp=&CID=DE_CRM_1_0_0_314&a=1655


 
Shit zu spät


----------



## safarifuehrer (15. November 2011)

NINER E.M.D. 9 2011er Rahmen, moondust gray,
Größen S und M für 281

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71321

NINER AIR 9 2011er Rahmen, raw, Größe M für 451

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71323

fürs Winterprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Shit zu spät



http://www.bikestation-bs.de/gopro-hd-helmet-hero-camera-set.html


----------



## single-malts (15. November 2011)

Steinigt mich nicht gleich, ich habe keine Ahnung von dem Kram... 
Aber hier noch ein Angebot von einer Outdoor HD Kamera die einen ganz vernÃ¼nftigen Eindruck macht.

169,-â¬ + 3,95â¬ Versand


----------



## jokomen (16. November 2011)

Für eine HD *LIGHT* CAM zu teuer....

Hier noch ein Helm:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_86&products_id=2415


----------



## j_rg (16. November 2011)

hier in l/xl 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48304
661 ReCon 2011 von 54.26


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38857
NoTubes ZTR Flow Disc Rim von 67.82
Bei zwei Felgen den Gutschein(-15) nicht vergessen.


----------



## snacky (16. November 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Helm:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_86&products_id=2415




Ist der Helm zu empfehlen?

Oder gibt es noch bessere Helme bis sagen wir mal 120?
(ich meine keine Fullface Helme)


----------



## Egika (16. November 2011)

Diskussionen bitte NICHT hier!
Mach dazu bitte einen eigenen Thread auf:
"661 Recon zu empfehlen?"

Danke!


----------



## Büscherammler (16. November 2011)

snacky schrieb:


> Ist der Helm zu empfehlen?
> 
> Oder gibt es noch bessere Helme bis sagen wir mal 120?
> (ich meine keine Fullface Helme)



Ich habe den u.a. und kann ihn durchaus weiterempfehlen. Fehlt allerdings bei den Größen etwas strange aus, aber wenn er passt...


----------



## fone (16. November 2011)

macht eine riesen kopf. ging zurück und der giro hex hat dann gefallen. den gibts auch für 50-60 euro, je nach farbe.


----------



## xylnx (16. November 2011)

boah, leute die nicht lesen kÃ¶nnen....

HIER soll nicht diskutiert oder empfohlen (wenn es kein schnÃ¤ppchen ist) werden, dafÃ¼r bitte nen anderen thread nutzen.... 

neuer RCZ Bikeshop code:  *RCZWZ12 *(macht 12% ermÃ¤Ãigung ab 100 â¬)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. November 2011)

du sollst mir nicht auf die nerven gehen.


----------



## Taxoffice! (16. November 2011)

Kein Beitrag ohne Schnäppchen ihr Kackbratzen!
Freitzeitrebellen... so schlecht edit: noch schlechter sind Freizeitrebellen, die im nachhinein ihren Beitrag ändern.

Wurde zwar schon gepostet, aber wer ein 1.5" Steuerrohr in seinem AM bike hat, MUSS die Fox 32 kaufen - dazu noch der Gutschein, ist ja fast geschenkt

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...-bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html


----------



## peh (16. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> du sollst mir nicht auf die nerven gehen.




Ich werde nie begreifen, warum die Spacken, die Diskussionsverbot erteilen wollen, dies als Posting statt per PN tun. Das nervt mehr als alles andere.


----------



## Egika (16. November 2011)

weil der Hinweis so vielleicht auch von anderen gelesen wird, die sich sonst bemüßigt fühlen würden, hier statt Schnäppchen Meinungen zu posten.

Was ist so schwer daran, für die Diskussion, ob ein Artikel was taugt, oder wie gut ein Onlineshop ist, einen neuen Thread im passenden Unterforum aufzumachen?


----------



## fone (16. November 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> weil der Hinweis so vielleicht auch von anderen gelesen wird, die sich sonst bemÃ¼Ãigt fÃ¼hlen wÃ¼rden, hier statt SchnÃ¤ppchen Meinungen zu posten.
> 
> Was ist so schwer daran, fÃ¼r die Diskussion, ob ein Artikel was taugt, oder wie gut ein Onlineshop ist, einen neuen Thread im passenden Unterforum aufzumachen?



wieso diskutiert ihr hier ewig rum, anstatt 1-2 einfache antworten auf eine einfache frage zu tolerieren?

moment: so hier, BrÃ¼gelmann,  50â¬ giro hex in hÃ¤sslicher farbe  aber billig, mit super bewertungsbonus (der hier zwar sowieso 2 mal tÃ¤glich gepostet wird) noch billiger.


----------



## Sarrois (16. November 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ich werde nie begreifen, warum die Spacken, die Diskussionsverbot erteilen wollen, dies als Posting statt per PN tun. Das nervt mehr als alles andere.


 
Ignore-Funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. November 2011)

kein schnÃ¤ppchen saarios?

Shimano XT Umwerfer Top Swing 27â¬


----------



## Sarrois (16. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> kein schnäppchen saarios?
> 
> Shimano XT Umwerfer Top Swing 27


 
iss ja gut.......

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...ke-MTB-Touring-Schuh-MX-156-Light::39026.html


----------



## Apeman (16. November 2011)

Freizeitrebellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*                                                     Sunn Season S2 AM Frame â¬111.92*

statt â¬ 357.- in S und M

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65612


----------



## blacky.beast (16. November 2011)

Sunringle MTX33 *FR/DH*-Laufradsatz in Weiß, mit schwarzen Jumping Flea-Naben und 20/15mm-Aufnahme, für 269.- Oironen 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KLN-SR33-10001


----------



## fone (16. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> hübscher alu-allround-rahmen wie ich finde (sunn season 2 am - 130):
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=65612





Apeman schrieb:


> Freizeitrebellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die schweine!  ok, 20 in 2 monaten geht.


----------



## Apollo Creed (17. November 2011)

Freizeitrebellen finde ich auch gut. 
Leichte Laufräder: (DT190; ZTR Alpine; 1290g)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Swiss-Aerolite-1290g-Laufradsatz::39364.html


----------



## single-malts (17. November 2011)

New Ultimate Laufradsatz | FRM XMD 333 | 1.444g -> WeiÃ

427,50â¬ statt 599,-â¬


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2011)

Aus dem Newsletter von H&S Bikediscount 
Julie HP im Set VR/HR ohne Scheiben und Adapter:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL111116


----------



## peter1968 (17. November 2011)

Kona HeiHei in M:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75075

ich finds gut !


----------



## TT-296 (17. November 2011)

2010er Rocky Mountain Vertex Team RSL Rahmen für 677,17 EUR statt 2676,30 EUR ... *75%* gespart

... gibt's auch in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (17. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> die schweine!  ok, 20â¬ in 2 monaten geht.



ich hab vor einer woche auch noch  139.- fÃ¼r bezahlt  frechheit!


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

Wenn der Förster mal keine Zeit hat: Trailpflege-Werkzeug mit 900 Gramm.  

http://etools24.com/Herbertz-Werkzeugsatz-4-teliges-Klappspaten-Set-


----------



## siq (17. November 2011)

hier eine Revelation RL DualPosition Air 140-110mm mit Remote Option für 279 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a57761/revelation-rl-dual-position-air-weiss-mit-remote-option.html
den passenden PopLoc Lenkerhebel gäbe es dann noch zu 19.95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9107/poploc-hebel-links.html


----------



## -Elwood- (17. November 2011)

Bei CRC gibt momentan die POC Spine VPD Protection Tee günstig und es gibt noch den Gutschein dazu!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36860


----------



## DerJoe (17. November 2011)

FOX 32 Float RL Open bath - 150mm - Disc- Axle 15mm 1.5 White 
OEM Version, ohne Pumpe, aber wen interessierts für diesen Preis: 
288,45  

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...-bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html


----------



## Puls220 (17. November 2011)

DerJoe schrieb:


> FOX 32 Float RL Open bath - 150mm - Disc- Axle 15mm 1.5 White
> OEM Version, ohne Pumpe, aber wen interessierts für diesen Preis:
> 288,45 
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...-bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html



Ist jetzt das 3. mal gepostet - was will man auch mit 'ner Pumpe bei Stahlfederung? Ich hoffe der Kram ist bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ausverkauft, sonst krieg' ich für meine aus dem Neurad nie einen vernünftigen Kurs.

Ritchey Pro 4Axis Vorbau für 24,99

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...is-44-Vorbau-6-wet-black-BULK-Verpackung.html


----------



## visualex (17. November 2011)

Speed Stuff Warrior Pro DH Jacket 2010 für *45.22* Euro statt *178.49*  Euro (75%). Allerdings leider nur noch in "S" verfügbar. Wer also seinen Sprößling ausstatten will, kommt kaum billiger weg.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35539


----------



## DerJoe (17. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt das 3. mal gepostet - was will man auch mit 'ner Pumpe bei Stahlfederung?



Ein wenig Toleranz einfangen und sich ins Gehirn pumpen. Ausserdem hat der Zeigefinger dann was zu tun, damit man ihn nicht ständig erheben oder auf andere zeigen muss.


----------



## Harvester (17. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt das 3. mal gepostet - was will man auch mit 'ner Pumpe bei Stahlfederung? Ich hoffe der Kram ist bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ausverkauft, sonst krieg' ich für meine aus dem Neurad nie einen vernünftigen Kurs.
> 
> Ritchey Pro 4Axis Vorbau für 24,99
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...is-44-Vorbau-6-wet-black-BULK-Verpackung.html


 

Zeig mir mal die Stahlfederung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (17. November 2011)

Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Forks - Tapered 2011 für 450 Euro.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54736

Dank den Gutscheinen ( http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=1031#fifteen ) für 425 Euro beziehungsweise für 450 Euro + 50 Euro Einkaufsgutschein


----------



## Puls220 (17. November 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal die Stahlfederung....



...ok - mein Fehler 

----

Shimano Hone Schaltwerk, lang 17,90 - allerdings nur für Achsmontage

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...werk-lang-Ausfallende-Top-Normal-RD-M601.html

Kann man die umrüsten?


----------



## MangoAndreas (17. November 2011)

Hallo,

Zweirad Stadler hat zwei günstige Angebote:

* Shimano MTB-Pedale XT Deore Trail PD-M785 für 45 EUR *
* Northwave MTB-Schuh Lizzard Pro S.B.S. für 80 EUR
inklusive Pedale PD-M520 oder Vaude-Überschuhe. Leider nur in 42, 43 und 44. *

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Deleted 100301 (17. November 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Forks - Tapered 2011 für 450 Euro.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54736
> 
> Dank den Gutscheinen ( http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Information.aspx?TranslationLargeID=1031#fifteen ) für 425 Euro beziehungsweise für 450 Euro + 50 Euro Einkaufsgutschein



Sch.eißäääää mir kribbelts in den Fingern. Ich brauch sie aber garnicht 

Nicht runtergesetzt, aber ich finde im Vergleich mit den meiststen Brillen die fürs Biken angeboten werden sind die Brillen günstig:
http://www.s-tech-racing.de/Crosskrank-Brillen/Brillen:::135_136.html


----------



## ollum104 (17. November 2011)

Einige werden die CRC mail auch bekommen haben, aber ich hab hier mal den einen oder anderen "SchnÃ¤ppchen"-DH-Rahmen gepostet.

Last Herb DH fÃ¼r 790â¬ in S
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30671

Rocky Mountain Flatline WC mit RC4 fÃ¼r 1129â¬ in 16"
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56749

Intense M6 fÃ¼r 1355â¬ in L
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23818

Cove Shocker DH mit RS Vivid fÃ¼r 1129 â¬ in allen GrÃ¶Ãen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48726

bzw. als LTD in M fÃ¼r 1129â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46948

Viel SpaÃ beim Spekulieren und Frau Ã¼berreden...


----------



## cimmerier (17. November 2011)

Nabend,
ebenfalls CRC: günstige Sektor mit 20mm Steckachse und 150mm in weiss...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67896

Greetings...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (17. November 2011)

66 RC3 Ti 2011 fÃ¼r 400â¬ plus Versand
http://www.go-bikes.com/products/Marzocchi-66-RC3-Ti-2011.html

edit: hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder gibts da grade alles extrem gÃ¼nstig??


----------



## Cawi (17. November 2011)

und noch eines:
http://www.optik24plus.de/
für Newsletter anmelden und auf ALLE Sport/Ski Brillen und Ersatzgläser 30%!
(Oakley mal ganz günstig  )


----------



## FunkyRay (17. November 2011)

Cawi schrieb:


> 66 RC3 Ti 2011 für 400 plus Versand
> http://www.go-bikes.com/products/Marzocchi-66-RC3-Ti-2011.html
> 
> edit: hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder gibts da grade alles extrem günstig??



1. Zoll vergessen
2. Find die Preise viel zu günstig, keine 700$ für ne Fox 40 RC2
3. Bilder passen teilweise garnicht zu den Produkten
Ergo, suspekter Laden oder kennt den wer?


----------



## Cawi (17. November 2011)

zoll hab ich nicht vergessen, aber nicht dazu geschrieben. Hängt ja von Land sowie davon ab, ob das Paket durch geht oder nicht.
2. find ich auch.. wenns gut geht hätte ich aber nichts dagegen 
3. hab mal gegoogelt, auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.
Auch ein Scott Genius limited für 2.600$ ist schon... naja


----------



## yoobee (17. November 2011)

GO-BIKES kommt aus Medan, Indonesien.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Hateman (17. November 2011)

Ok, verzeiht aber bevor einer doch dort bestellt, das findet man zu go-bikes und seinem Inhaber :



> Yet another scam operation selling bikes and bicycle components. Their website confirms payments can be processed via PayPal however on submitting a trial order you are then advised that payment must be made to an account in the name of Ahmed Akbar.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick google search will confirm that any businesses with an association with Ahmed Akbar are outright scam operations. You pay your money then thats the end of it -  you will see neither the products you ordered or your money ever again. Avoid this company and all their associations like the plague.



ich würde die Finger davon lassen...


----------



## lt-midseason07 (18. November 2011)

Danke! ... das ist deutlich!


----------



## Kesan (18. November 2011)

Fox Van 36 Performance 160mm Tapered 2011 fÃ¼r 549â¬ weis oder schwarz , SchnÃ¤ppchen ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Van-36-p...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item905c7b9b71


----------



## .floe. (18. November 2011)

Ist das hier die 1 1/8 - Version der 66 RC3 Evo?? Nix Tapered oder durchgehend 1,5"? Steht nämlich nicht dabei.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54735


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2011)

crc 'schmeißt' rahmen raus:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=625


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (18. November 2011)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Zweirad Stadler hat zwei günstige Angebote:
> 
> *Shimano MTB-Pedale XT Deore Trail PD-M785 für 45 EUR*
> [...]


 
Danke, bestellt 
Für Österreicher, die in der Nähe einer bikestore-Filiale wohnen, ists wg. Versandkosten allerdings ein Nullsummenspiel:

XT-Trail-Pedal PD-M785
noch günstiger: Shimano XT-Pedal PD-M780 (XC Version) um 42,99


----------



## yoobee (18. November 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ist das hier die 1 1/8 - Version der 66 RC3 Evo?? Nix Tapered oder durchgehend 1,5"? Steht nämlich nicht dabei.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54735



Ja, ist die 1 1/8. Die tapered gibt's aber auch: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54736

Und 'ne 2008er Titan mit gekürztem Schaft: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62063


----------



## .floe. (18. November 2011)

> Ja, ist die 1 1/8. Die tapered gibt's aber auch: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=54736



Yo, danke. Habe von CRC auch schon ne RÃ¼ckmeldung bekommen, Gabel ist bestellt. Ich brauche ne 1 1/8". 

Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 BC gÃ¼nstig und lieferbar:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-rubber-queen-faltb/224677.html

Der 10â¬ Gutschein machts noch interessanter.


----------



## Puls220 (18. November 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-rubber-queen-faltb/224677.html
> 
> Der 10 Gutschein machts noch interessanter.



Gibts hier noch 2 günstiger

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23260_Rubber-Queen-Black-Chili-Faltreifen-.html

... muss man durchrechnen, was mit Porto und sonstigen Bestellungen billiger ist.


----------



## .floe. (18. November 2011)

> Gibts hier noch 2â¬ gÃ¼nstiger
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ltreifen-.html
> 
> ... muss man durchrechnen, was mit Porto und sonstigen Bestellungen billiger ist.



Die 2.2er ist gÃ¼nstiger, die 2.4er teurer.


----------



## McFlury (18. November 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Y
> 
> Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 BC günstig und lieferbar:
> 
> ...



Vorsicht! Das ist die billige 84 TPI Version.


----------



## dkc-live (18. November 2011)

McFlury schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Das ist die billige 84 TPI Version.



den 84 tpi gibt es nicht mit black chillie. steht aber so auf der seite. irgendwo wird der fehler sein.


----------



## Markusso (18. November 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> Ok, verzeiht aber bevor einer doch dort bestellt, das findet man zu go-bikes und seinem Inhaber :
> 
> 
> 
> ich würde die Finger davon lassen...



Oder er liefert auf Rechnung...


----------



## Puls220 (18. November 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Oder er liefert auf Rechnung...



Aus Indonesien? 

... dann wäre er wohl eher selbst gefährdet Opfer von Abzockern zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. November 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> crc 'schmeißt' rahmen raus:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=625



DAMN! feine sachen dabei. vor nem jahr wäre das M6 meins gewesen...


----------



## yoobee (18. November 2011)

Ich hätt den Last Herb genommen 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30671


----------



## Moe (18. November 2011)

Ick hab eins genommen ð


----------



## Puls220 (18. November 2011)

Actionsports 15% Rabatt - Gutscheincode "PARTS15".

auf DT Swiss Gabeln/Dämpfer und X-Fusion Vario Sattelstützen.

z.B.

XM 180 Dämpfer 259 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...empfer-165-x-375::11412.html?refID=newsletter

X-Fusion Hilo 159

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...lo-Sattelstuetze::32988.html?refID=newsletter

jeweils abzüglich 15%


----------



## othu (18. November 2011)

fahrrad.de Gutschein 20Euro (ab 100Euro Bestellwert): T6JFMQBP8G7C

(da soll man nicht kaufen, wer doch freut sich vielleicht...)


----------



## yoobee (18. November 2011)

othu schrieb:


> fahrrad.de Gutschein 20Euro (ab 100Euro Bestellwert): T6JFMQBP8G7C
> 
> (da soll man nicht kaufen, wer doch freut sich vielleicht...)



Wieso denn nicht? Hab da günstig mein Ghost Enduro erstanden.

Der gleiche Anbieter (internetstores AG):
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (18. November 2011)

Moe schrieb:


> Ick hab eins genommen ð



Da haste wohl den letzten bekommen - ausverkauft!

CB Joplin 4
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=74262


----------



## erkan1984 (18. November 2011)

Fulcrum Red Metal 10 <100
http://r2-bike.com/Fulcrum-Red-Metal-10


----------



## mtblukas (18. November 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Fulcrum Red Metal 10 <100â¬
> http://r2-bike.com/Fulcrum-Red-Metal-10



Der Laufradsatz wird "ful" schnell "crum".


----------



## HW49 (18. November 2011)

nirgendwo billger gefunden







Kind Shock Super Natural
Freeride/DH-Sattelstütze statt 229.-- 149.--


----------



## Puls220 (18. November 2011)

Die Dropzone gibt's hier fÃ¼r 125â¬

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Kind-Shock-Dropzone-Vario-Sattelstuetze.html

Warum die Klemmung ohne Setback deutlich mehr kostet, leuchtet mit nicht ein.



mtblukas schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz wird "ful" schnell "crum".



Das erklÃ¤rt Namensgebung und die Frage, ob man sie kaufen soll gleichermaÃen


----------



## bobe (18. November 2011)

So ein Blödsinn der Fulcrum LRS ist für unter 100 Euro wohl mit das Beste was es gibt für das Geld....


----------



## suoixon (19. November 2011)

Ghost Cagua Lector 3399â¬
Wenn die das tatsÃ¤chlich ernst meinen, wÃ¼rde ich sofort zuschlagen! Aber ich geh mal von einem Preisfehler aus bzw. falscher Artikel, denn das Cagua kostet normal soviel.
Aber man kanns ja mal versuchen


----------



## Peter-S (20. November 2011)

CrankBrothers Iodine 20*110 / 9*135 fÃ¼r 399 â¬uro


----------



## thegood (21. November 2011)

suoixon schrieb:


> Ghost Cagua Lector 3399
> Wenn die das tatsächlich ernst meinen, würde ich sofort zuschlagen! Aber ich geh mal von einem Preisfehler aus bzw. falscher Artikel, denn das Cagua kostet normal soviel.
> Aber man kanns ja mal versuchen




wie bereits vermutet handelte es sich um einen Preisfehler, wobei man von der Reaktion von Profirad.de den Hut ziehen muss:

3999 Euro Vergleichsangebot- wohlgemerkt  fuer ein 2012er Modell !


----------



## neto (21. November 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54578

Rock Shox Argyle RTC 2011 in rot mit 140 mm für 362 euro, mit gutschein momentan 312
wenn das mal kein schnäppchen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacky.beast (21. November 2011)

*Komplette SRAM X.0 3-/10-fach Gruppe* (allerdings ohne Bremsen) für *599.-* Oironen!!!
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KSF-X0SET-10001


----------



## xylnx (21. November 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> *Komplette SRAM X.0 *



lieber mit etwas vorsicht und genauer hinschauen, umwerfer nur x.9 und von kassette und kette rede ich da erst gar nicht...

btw neuster rcz code: *RCZMX12 (12%)*


----------



## Puls220 (21. November 2011)

IXS Vector II Helm grÃ¼n 59,99â¬ (mit waschbarem Innenfutter) - AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ BewertungsprÃ¤mie

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-gr/254775.html

BlÃ¶d dass ich gerade erst einen Bell gekauft habe.


----------



## blacky.beast (21. November 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> lieber mit etwas vorsicht und genauer hinschauen, umwerfer nur x.9 und von kassette und kette rede ich da erst gar nicht...
> [/B]



Der Preis ist dennoch der Renner


----------



## Markusso (21. November 2011)

So günstig noch nicht gesehen:

Scott Genius LT 40 - nur in M - 1999.-

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=8344&source=googleps


----------



## ollum104 (21. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> IXS Vector II Helm grÃ¼n 59,99â¬ (mit waschbarem Innenfutter) - AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ BewertungsprÃ¤mie
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-gr/254775.html
> 
> BlÃ¶d dass ich gerade erst einen Bell gekauft habe.



Hier noch in schwarz zum gleichen Preis

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-schwarz-l/254770.html

Edit: hier natÃ¼rlich auch. Erst zu spÃ¤t gesehen

http://www.bruegelmann.de/index.php?id=856&area=bmde&query=IXS+Vector&x=0&y=0


----------



## Snap4x (21. November 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Hier noch in schwarz zum gleichen Preis
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-schwarz-l/254770.html
> 
> ...



Das ist doch eh alles der gleiche verein


----------



## TheDeep (22. November 2011)

Fulcrum Red Metal 5 6-Loch fÃ¼r 129â¬ 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;product=13953


----------



## herrundmeister (22. November 2011)

FULCRUM Red Metal 10 97,50â¬

http://r2-bike.com/Fulcrum-Red-Metal-10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (22. November 2011)

fÃ¼r 30 â¬ sollte man dann aber doch zum 5er greifen..


----------



## Radler-1 (23. November 2011)

RS Boxxer RC (ROT) für 399.- bei -jehlebikes.de-
(nur Heute)


----------



## Xah88 (23. November 2011)

Radler-1 schrieb:


> RS Boxxer RC (ROT) für 399.- bei -jehlebikes.de-
> (nur Heute)


 
Geiler Deal, bei _*weiß*_ wäre ich echt ins grübeln gekommen mein Konto zu strapazieren ^^


----------



## Markusso (23. November 2011)

FLEA LED 2.0 USB Mini-Beleuchtungs-Set 29,95


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a40407/flea-led-2-0-usb-mini-beleuchtungs-set.html?mfid=52


----------



## FunkyRay (23. November 2011)

Danke! 2mal bestellt, für die Stadt optimal


----------



## austriacarp (23. November 2011)

Meines hat kein halbes Jahr gehalten Akku kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drallo (23. November 2011)

Avid Elixir CR Carbon - X9 Grey/Black 2011 VR/HR -- je 112 Euronen --

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54685

-----------------------------------------------

ROCK SHOX Lyrik 2Step AIR 115-160  Motion Control  tapered -- 399 Euronen --*
*
http://www.fantic26.de/NEU-ROCK-SHOX-Lyrik-2Step-AIR-115-160-Motion-Control-MTB-tapered-1-1-5-1-1-8


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2011)

xtr 9x Kassette für 99,90 incl. Gutschein:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...5.html?_cid=1_3_1_6623_6703_6707_227585_&c=18


----------



## Dddakk (24. November 2011)

..früh übt sich:
 ... incl. zweier Sätze trendiger Aufkleber zur individuellen Gestaltung....

http://www.lidl.de/de/Festlich-gede...lc=product22&etcc_par=stp&etcc_ianbcode=66951


----------



## blacky.beast (24. November 2011)

2011er Rock Shox Sektor RL Coil, für 245.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10025
2010er Rock Shox Lyrik SoloAir, 170mm, für 599.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10026
2011er Rock Shox Domain RC Coil DualCrown, 200mm, für 389.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10006
2011er Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3, High-Mid-Lowtune, High Volume, für 299.- Oironen
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...RC3-10001/SubProducts/KFB-RSMONRC3-10001-0005
Geht doch....wann gibts gleich Weihnachtskohle?????


----------



## zuki (24. November 2011)

Nicht gerade die "High-End" Bremse, aber bei dem Preis für das Winterbike einen Blick wert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k976/a58919/stroker-ryde-comp-scheibenbrems-set-weiss.html


----------



## siq (24. November 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Nicht gerade die "High-End" Bremse, aber bei dem Preis für das Winterbike einen Blick wert:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k976/a58919/stroker-ryde-comp-scheibenbrems-set-weiss.html



geschenkt wäre noch zu teuer. Nein, dann schon lieber eine gute V-Brake, oder die meachanische BB7 für's Winterbike.


----------



## yoobee (24. November 2011)

Ohne Halterung. Angegeben 480..500 Lumen (kommt hin, knapp so hell wie meine DX auf halber Stufe), bläuliches weiß, ca. 25°, zoombar.
Bei uns schon ausverkauft, hab die letzten bekommen 

http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_30006.htm


PS: Sollte z.B. gehen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...d---Powerled-Black-mit-Klemmbefestigung-.html


----------



## zuki (24. November 2011)

siq schrieb:


> geschenkt wäre noch zu teuer. Nein, dann schon lieber eine gute V-Brake, oder die meachanische BB7 für's Winterbike.



Naja, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ganz so furchtbar ist datt Dingen auch nicht.

Hier noch eine nette Kurbel, damit ich hier antworten darf :
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35733


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. November 2011)

CRC hat gerade extrem guenstige race face sachen (kurbeln, schuetzer usw.), gratis versand und bis zu 25euro rabatt.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=140&SortBy=DiscountDESC


----------



## rzOne20 (24. November 2011)

NoTubes ZTR Alpine Tune Cannonball Lefty+ Novatec light 1335g  fÃ¼r 399,-- â¬uro

- AufbauqualitÃ¤t ?
- Materialwert trifft es auf jeden Fall !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. November 2011)

bei crc gibt es die 2012er sektor coil rl 150mm fÃ¼r ~205â¬ mit eu20 gutschein.


----------



## Joshua2 (25. November 2011)

Univega Carbon Race Fully SL-9

mit Fox Float, SRAM X.9, FSA und DTSwiss X1900: 1699 Euro.

Habe das jetzt schon ein paar Wochen beobachtet, jetzt nochmals im Preis gesenkt.

Schick und m.E. Top-Ausstattung für den Preis!

J.


----------



## Sahnie (25. November 2011)

Joshua2 schrieb:


> Univega Carbon Race Fully SL-9
> 
> mit Fox Float, SRAM X.9, FSA und DTSwiss X1900: 1699 Euro.
> 
> ...



Ja, schick ist es und der Preis stimmt auch. Aber wahrscheinlich schwer wie Blei und durch den Carbonrahmen trotzdem empfindlich.


----------



## biketunE (25. November 2011)

FÃ¼r ein Winterrad oder fÃ¼r ein richtiges Rennrad: BeOne Rahmen werden bei CRC rausgehauen. 

Rennrad: *1250 gr Rahmen/Gabel-Set in matten Farben fÃ¼r 600â¬ !!!* (relativ kurzes Oberrohr)

MTB: 1020gr Carbon Rahmen (scheint normale Geo zu haben)

CRC


----------



## Joshua2 (25. November 2011)

Na, was soll bei den Komponenten so schwer sein? Der Rahmen macht ja nicht so viel aus (klar, ist kein Scale. aber da kostet nun mal der Rahmen so viel wie hier das ganze Rad).

... Wiegt übrigens ca. 11,5 kg

Carbon ja/nein ist halt wieder mal die Glaubensfrage.



Sahnie schrieb:


> Ja, schick ist es und der Preis stimmt auch. Aber wahrscheinlich schwer wie Blei und durch den Carbonrahmen trotzdem empfindlich.


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2011)

Für kurzentschlossene - Stadler hat heute nochmal 20% Rabatt auf diverse Artikel  .


----------



## Splash (26. November 2011)

CRC 10% Rabatt ohne Mindestbestellwert (endet 29.11. 09:00 GMT)

Code: DE10%


----------



## MF35 (26. November 2011)

Rechne ich da richtig, wenn ich den BeOne Raw MTB-Rahmen von CRC für 451 nehme und dann den Code DE10% zusätzlich verwende, ich nur mehr ca. 405 zahlen muss?
Das wäre ja ein Hammerpreis, oder?
Oder gilt der Code für bereits reduzierte Artikel nicht?


----------



## Zaskar97 (26. November 2011)

ja!

BMO haben dieses Wochenende auch -10% und Hibike hat (nur für registriere Kunden?) momentan auch -5%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (26. November 2011)

MF35 schrieb:


> Rechne ich da richtig, wenn ich den BeOne Raw MTB-Rahmen von CRC für 451 nehme und dann den Code DE10% zusätzlich verwende, ich nur mehr ca. 405 zahlen muss?
> Das wäre ja ein Hammerpreis, oder?
> Oder gilt der Code für bereits reduzierte Artikel nicht?



Musst du doch selber wissen ob dir ein leichter Rahmen 400 Euro wert ist. Bornemann hat ihn letztes Jahr für 350 Euro rausgehauen. RCZ-Bike hat das gleiche Modell mit anderen Klebern auch für knapp über 400 im Angebot. Prozente kriegt man dort auch noch.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. November 2011)

Gibt's aktuell einen Code für CRZ? Wieder 12%?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2011)

lösungsweg:

thema durchsuchen -> rcz


----------



## xylnx (26. November 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> btw neuster rcz code: *RCZMX12 (12%)*



ist noch bis einschl. 27.11. gültig


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. November 2011)

Zaskar97 schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> BMO haben dieses Wochenende auch -10%



Wo?


----------



## Zaskar97 (26. November 2011)

steht im banner auf deren seite: 

http://a.bike-mailorder.de/adimage.php?filename=2011_advent-1.jpg&contenttype=jpeg

Code: 1STER-ADVENT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (27. November 2011)

Hätte ich durch meinen Werbeblocker fast verpasst  Danke!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. November 2011)

Bei Hibike gibts die Reverb aktuell für 179 Euro 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ec10fd6e4b01/c1/Vario-Sattelstuetzen.html

Hier mit geht noch mal  5% runter :

AG059/D2RL-FBW6-LLBF


----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

Bei Actionsports gibts EVOC RucksÃ¤cke im Angebot

http://www.actionsports.de/newsletter/25-11-2011.html?refID=newsletter

Mit Gutscheincode "EVOC" gibt's zusÃ¤tzlich 20%.

Leider gibt's den Freeride CC 16L fÃ¼r 69â¬ nur noch in XL


----------



## Feuerstuhl (27. November 2011)

Sorry, aber kann mir evtl. jemand sagen welcher Code bei Stadler am 25. galt und ob dieser jetzt evtl. noch Verwendung finden kann?!


----------



## mightyEx (27. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kann mir evtl. jemand sagen welcher Code bei Stadler am 25. galt und ob dieser jetzt evtl. noch Verwendung finden kann?!



Da galt kein Code. Es wurden Flyer gestreut als "Personalrabatt" getarnt - den aber praktisch jeder bekam  . Die Aktion galt nur am 16.11. u. 25.11. Da musst Du wieder knapp 1 Jahr warten . Diese Aktion gibt es wohl schon seit mehreren Jahren. Hab's selbst erst dieses Jahr gelesen und auch genutzt.

GÃ¼ltig war das auf fast alle Artikel unter folgender Voraussetzung:



> FÃ¼r alle Motorfahrzeuge werden die Preise individuell
> kalkuliert. Kombination von NachlÃ¤ssen, sowie nachtrÃ¤gliches
> EinlÃ¶sen ist nicht mÃ¶glich. BÃ¼cher u. Zeitschriften -
> Zwei + Zwei - TACX - Cannondale sowie Aktionsartikel von
> Shimano u. Campagnolo sind von der Aktion ausgenommen.



Aber da gibt es sicher auch anderswo mal die Gelegenheit den ein oder anderen â¬uro zu sparen.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (27. November 2011)

Dankeschön. Ich war ja scharf auf die Vaude Kuro zum Kurs von 98 oder so. Aber dann mit den 20%. Habe dann am 25. geguckt, aber sie war da leider weiterhin für 120 zu bekommen. 

Von dem Fleyer wusste ich nix - Mist ...  Egal, ich brauche endlich 'ne vernünftige Jacke, daher habe ich sie mir halt zu diesem Kurs bestellt. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber schlauer!!


----------



## mightyEx (27. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Ich war ja scharf auf die Vaude Kuro zum Kurs von 98 oder so. Aber dann mit den 20%. Habe dann am 25. geguckt, aber sie war da leider weiterhin für 120 zu bekommen.
> 
> Von dem Fleyer wusste ich nix - Mist ...  Egal, ich brauche endlich 'ne vernünftige Jacke, daher habe ich sie mir halt zu diesem Kurs bestellt.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber schlauer!!



Die 20% wurden an der Kasse abgezogen. Auf den Preisschildern stand natürlich der normale Preis. Wär jetzt auch etwas aufwändig gewesen, für 2 Aktionstage (die ja nicht großartig beworben wurden) alle Preisschilder zu ändern.
Ach mensch, da warste so kurz davor zu sparen  . Beim nächsten mal einfach an der Kasse fragen  .


----------



## Feuerstuhl (27. November 2011)

Ähm ... ich hab' im Internet bestellt.  Gab's die Aktion da nicht?


----------



## mightyEx (27. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Ähm ... ich hab' im Internet bestellt.  Gab's die Aktion da nicht?



Bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Aktion galt nur für Filial-Artikel, die man vor Ort kaufen konnte. So würde ich zumindest den Flyer deuten.


----------



## ollum104 (27. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei Actionsports gibts EVOC Rucksäcke im Angebot
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/newsletter/25-11-2011.html?refID=newsletter
> 
> ...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67745

hier in den kleineren Größen erhältlich für ~40 , wenn man den aktuellen Gutschein noch abzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67745
> 
> hier in den kleineren Größen erhältlich für ~40 , wenn man den aktuellen Gutschein noch abzieht.



Besten Dank

Protektoren gibt's stellenweise auch sehr günstig, dazu 10% Rabatt und Versandkostenfrei - da kann man nicht mckern 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57599


----------



## cassn (27. November 2011)

wie bekommt man dort die 10%?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

post 3034


----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> wie bekommt man dort die 10%?





Splash schrieb:


> CRC 10% Rabatt ohne Mindestbestellwert (endet 29.11. 09:00 GMT)
> 
> Code: DE10%



Interessant wäre was bei Code "DE100%" passiert 

P.S. k_star war schneller


----------



## Erroll (27. November 2011)

O'Neal Hellraiser Protektorenjacke statt 269,90  für 189,99 
http://www.bike24.net/p115456.html


----------



## cassn (27. November 2011)

Danke euch, da muß ich wohl nun auch nochmal Ausschau halten


----------



## Nik0 (27. November 2011)

DT Swiss 190 Ceramic NoTubes ZTR Alpine DT Swiss Aerolite 1290g Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 599â¬.


----------



## bobe (28. November 2011)

Bruegelmann hat auf meine Preisanfrage hin die XTR PD-M 980 Pedale von 139,93 auf 89,90 runtergesetzt, abzüglich Gutschein (20 Euro Shopbewertung oder 10 Euro Artikelbewertung) ergibt das eine sehr gute Möglichkeit günstig an die Pedale zu kommen. Gleiches gilt für die XT PD-M 770 die mit 42,90 abzüglich Gutschein ebendfalls sehr günstig dort sind.


----------



## peh (28. November 2011)

Amazon verkauft die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003XPYKUK"]ContourHD 1080p[/ame] als Blitzangebot kurzzeitig für 146,99 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (28. November 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Continental-MTB-Reifen-Rubber-100339/dp/B0038Q3CY4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1322480392&sr=8-5"]Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chili Compound[/ame] fÃ¼r 21â¬ bei Amazon durch BOC. Auf der BOC-Seite gibts fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis allerdings nur die Drahtversion, denke mal ein Fehler bei Amazon...

NaitsirhC


----------



## racing_basti (28. November 2011)

Bei Bikeunit gibt die GoPro HD Helmet HERO für 187,90. Mit Bewertungsgutschein gehen nochmal 10 ab.


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2011)

Moin!

Gibt's einen neuen Code von RCZ?

Robert


----------



## Splash (28. November 2011)

lösungsweg:

thema durchsuchen -> rcz


----------



## suoixon (28. November 2011)

hier wird eigentlich nicht gesucht, sondern gefunden


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. November 2011)

Probier`s mal mit dem: RCZ12MX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> lösungsweg:
> 
> thema durchsuchen -> rcz



nachmacher!


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2011)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Probier`s mal mit dem: RCZ12MX



Danke! Die Anderen waren abgelaufen.


----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

Shimano XT 2008 Kurbelgarnitur 22-32-44, FC-M770, 175mm
Heute 	63% billiger:
statt 350,95â¬ *heute 129,95â¬*

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. November 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Shimano XT 2008 Kurbelgarnitur 22-32-44, FC-M770, 175mm
> Heute 	63% billiger:
> statt 350,95â¬ *heute 129,95â¬*
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Das ist doch kein SchnÃ¤ppchen....google mal nach der Kurbel..z.B. hier fÃ¼r 115â¬:
http://www.rad-speyer.de/19483.html
bei bike24 und actionsports auch 129â¬ ohne Versand!


Ansonsten geile Kurbel: Race Face Ride DH 3fach fÃ¼r 98â¬:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_39&products_id=3270


----------



## flowbike (29. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten geile Kurbel: Race Face Ride DH 3fach für 98:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_39&products_id=3270


Des is aber keine Dh sondern ne XC und mit nem Kilo halt recht schwer


----------



## Egika (29. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein SchnÃ¤ppchen....google mal nach der Kurbel..z.B. hier fÃ¼r 115â¬:
> http://www.rad-speyer.de/19483.html



Achtung! Das ist die 10-fach Kurbel! Bei Bikestore.cc gibt's die 9-fach.

Aber auch top die Ratzefatze Deus fÃ¼r 123,-â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41047

GruÃ,
Egika


----------



## ______________ (29. November 2011)

Bei amazon geht heute der "cyber-monday" in die 2. Runde.

Dabei sind heute verschiedene GoPro hero Modelle (10.30 Uhr GoPro helmet, 20.30 Uhr GoPro motorsport).

Aktionen laufen zwar theoretisch 2h, sind aber je nach Angebot schon nach ein paar Sekunden weg....


----------



## ollum104 (29. November 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Bei amazon geht heute der "cyber-monday" in die 2. Runde.
> 
> Dabei sind heute verschiedene GoPro hero Modelle (10.30 Uhr GoPro helmet, 20.30 Uhr GoPro motorsport).
> 
> Aktionen laufen zwar theoretisch 2h, sind aber je nach Angebot schon nach ein paar Sekunden weg....



und ab 13:45 Uhr die Surf Hero, nur der Vollständigkeit halber...


----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit nen Link? Ich find nämlich nix!


----------



## iCoke (29. November 2011)

Amazon Cyber Monday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (29. November 2011)

Die wird nur gekauft, wenn der Preis <150  sinkt...nach Weihnachten wird er das eh...


----------



## blacky.beast (29. November 2011)

2011er *Rock Shox Sektor RL SoloAir*, in Weiß, 150mm, 1 1/8", für *249.-* Oironen. 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10009


----------



## nullstein (29. November 2011)

Laut Beschreibung aber mit 9mm Schnellspanner.


----------



## bobons (29. November 2011)

Bei SMI Radsport:



> ...vom 28.11.2011 bis zum 26.12.2011 schenken wir Ihnen für jede Bestellung ab 250,00 Euro Warenwert (Bestellwert ohne Versandkosten) 50,00 Euro.
> Der Nachlass von 50,00 Euro wird Ihnen direkt vom Rechnungsbetrag abgezogen.
> Tragen Sie dazu im Warenkorb unter "Gutschein einlösen" den Aktions-Code "Weihnachten" ein.
> Die Aktion ist nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen oder Rabatten. Eine Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

Ich find das angebot der Gopro net...


----------



## FunkyRay (29. November 2011)

Schon vorbei, war nur 2 stunden


----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schon vorbei, war nur 2 stunden



Für wieviel Euros? 
Und wie kann ich die um Sechs uhr finden?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (29. November 2011)

der Link ist doch groß auf der Amazon Startseite 

und die andere GoPro gibts erst um 20:30


----------



## Tobiwan (29. November 2011)

Leider scheint der Silberfische-Shop zu schließen. Dafür gibt es 30% auf alle lieferbare Teile, das bedeutet alle (!) Maxxis-Modelle, Geax, Vredetstein, Pumpen, .....

www.silberfische.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (30. November 2011)

Der Shop kann ruhig schließen ist komplett überteuert trotz der 30%

Der alte Mountainking in 2,2 für 12,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a52254/mountain-king-22-faltreifen.html


----------



## blacky.beast (30. November 2011)

*10% Rabatt-Gutschein auf Alles*, ab 100.- Oironen Warenwert.
Gutschein-Code: ZTO2YNYTXK0M
Gilt bis einschließlich 03.12.11
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de


----------



## Nihilo (30. November 2011)

Sucht noch jemand ein günstiges Rad für die Winterzeit? Hawk räumt wohl Altlasten aus.

Hawk Blackline Force One, Rennrad, 399,- Euro (statt 699)
Hawk Blackline 11 Man, "MTB", 249,- Euro (statt 449)


----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Der Shop kann ruhig schließen ist komplett überteuert trotz der 30%



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fre$$e halten... 

Da gab's mit den besten Service und die stringentesten Informationen.
Dort liegt zum Beispiel die Reifenbreiten-Datenbank - extrem hilfreich, weil die Hersteller sowieso alle Phantasiedaten veröffentlichen.

Leider konnte er wohl die Reifen nicht palettenweise als OEM einkaufen, sondern nur auf dem üblichen Weg über den Importeur.


----------



## flowbike (30. November 2011)

word ! 

ich hoffe schwer, daß diese DB weiter bestehen wird.


----------



## Brotlieferant (30. November 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fre$$e halten...
> 
> Da gab's mit den besten Service und die stringentesten Informationen.
> Dort liegt zum Beispiel die Reifenbreiten-Datenbank - extrem hilfreich, weil die Hersteller sowieso alle Phantasiedaten veröffentlichen.
> ...



 dem stimme ich bedingungslos zu. Die Info war und ist immer noch erste Sahne.
der Brotlieferant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (30. November 2011)

Syntace F99 für 22,90 : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syntace-F-99...ahrradteile&hash=item2a167bd378#ht_571wt_1163


----------



## Egika (30. November 2011)

120mm...
gehört wohl mehr ins Rennradforum.


----------



## ollum104 (30. November 2011)

Leatt Brace DBX ride 2011 fÃ¼r 206 â¬ (Gutschein bereits abgezogen).

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51448

Die "grÃ¶Ãeren" Modelle gibts auch mit Rabatt.


----------



## LF-X (30. November 2011)

Dann wäre 26mm besser...


----------



## zotty (30. November 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Syntace F99 für 22,90 : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syntace-F-99...ahrradteile&hash=item2a167bd378#ht_571wt_1163



beim karl vom kanal war der richtige knaller in seinem ebay shop. superforce für 19,90 in 75mm. bei syntace nicht mehr lieferbar! jetzt meins!!


----------



## LF-X (30. November 2011)

Hab einen F99 in 120mm bestellt und eben mal provisorisch angebaut. Der ist schmaler als andere Vorbauten. Ich müsste also einen Spacer mehr einbauen oder die Gabel kürzen.
Da er optisch leider absolut nicht passt, werde ich ihn aber nicht montieren.
Hab zuviel Carbon Kram an der Kiste. Das sieht mit einem schwarzen Vorbau nicht aus.


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2011)

1.Türchen im Adventskalender: Bei HiBike gibt es heute 25% auf RACE FACE Protektoren, falls jemand auf der Suche ist.


----------



## Alex-F (1. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> 1.Türchen im Adventskalender: Bei HiBike gibt es heute 25% auf RACE FACE Protektoren, falls jemand auf der Suche ist.


 
Vor Kauf aber vielleicht immer nochmal bei CRC reinschauen, einige Sachen sind drüben trotzdem noch günstiger.


----------



## single-malts (1. Dezember 2011)

TUNE King Kong - ZTR Crest (weiÃ) - 1420g - 539,-â¬


----------



## jenser_ (1. Dezember 2011)

Magura Marta 2011 im Set + Storm SL Rotoren: 254,90

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...warz-Strom-SL-Scheibe-Modell-2011--18771.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingpin78 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mavic EN 321 Disc Laufradsatz mit XT Disc Naben und 2,0/1,8/2,0mm Sapim Speichen - 134,90 Euro


Transalp24 Versand


----------



## yoobee (1. Dezember 2011)

Gibt's noch etwas günstiger:

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_...40ea46657326328ca5f0ee11741ede2178b48bac2f77e


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Dezember 2011)

jenser_ schrieb:


> Magura Marta 2011 im Set + Storm SL Rotoren: 254,90
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...warz-Strom-SL-Scheibe-Modell-2011--18771.html



Geht auch noch etwas billiger

99/Stück


http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=bad9dbf2c2f7e6fcff5ee10408634750


----------



## LF-X (1. Dezember 2011)

bei TNC gibt es die Magura MT2 auch mit einen Crossride LRS im Set. Zusammen deutlich unter Einzelpreisen. Hab mal geordert.


----------



## ollum104 (1. Dezember 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=kona+&SortBy=Price

Kona Sachen (Hosen, Shirts, Hoodies...) zu sehr günstigen Konditionen bei CRC.


----------



## TonySoprano (2. Dezember 2011)

XTR PD-M980 XC Pedal nur heute 84,90â¬ versandkostenfrei:

http://www.actionsports.de/


----------



## windchill (3. Dezember 2011)

Kann leider mit keinem Link dienen, aber mit folgenden lokalen Angeboten:

Karstadt Oberpollinger Sporthaus in MÃ¼nchen:

Scott Genius Testbikes:

Genius 50: 1349 â¬ (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) 
Genius LT 40: 1400 â¬

Von beiden Modellen waren heute um 19:50 Uhr noch mindestens je 2 Exemplare vorhanden (glaub jeweils M und L). 3 RÃ¤der haben Abnutzungsspuren, die sich im absolut vertrÃ¤glichen Bereich befinden. Bei einem Genius 50 ist allerdings der Lack an der Gabel unten schon recht ordentlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Andere Scott Testbikes haben sie auch zum Verkauf.


----------



## wartool (4. Dezember 2011)

meiner Meinung nach günstige 2 fach Kurbel bei CRC - Race Face Ride AM Double 24,36,Bash


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei Stadler gibt es 5% Rabatt bei Vorkasse und den Versand kostenlos: Zweirad Stadler Weihnachtsaktion.
Damit gibt es z.B. eine Lupine Wilma 5 für 456 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei HiBike gibt es heute 20% auf alle GoPro Produkte, somit zum Bleistift die Hero 2 fÃ¼r knapp unter 280â¬ ...


----------



## xb39 (4. Dezember 2011)

30% auf alle Reifen bei berg-ab.de
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=47_48

Gruss
xb39


----------



## blacky.beast (4. Dezember 2011)

2011er *Avid Elixir R* (Schwarz-Grau), 185/185mm, *im Set, für 169.-* Oironen 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KBR-AVEXR-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVEXR-10001-0001


----------



## silberfische (4. Dezember 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> word !
> 
> ich hoffe schwer, daß diese DB weiter bestehen wird.


Danke erst mal an Alle für das Lob!

Die Reifenbreiten-DB wird natürlich weiterhin bestehen und ich werde auch versuche, die Infos über Maxxis einigermaßen aktuell zu halten.

Um Gerüchten vorzubeugen: 
Ich schließe den Shop rein aus beruflichen Gründen.
Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit, mich mit der Intensität um den Shop zu kümmern, wie ich das gerne möchte.
Da ich in meinem Hauptberuf die nächste Zeit extrem eingespannt bin, habe ich mich schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen, den Shop erst einmal zu schließen.

Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Kesan (5. Dezember 2011)

Sicherlich kein SuperschnÃ¤ppchen aber fÃ¼r den der eine Tesla sucht die gibs bei r2-bike fÃ¼r 267,50â¬ antelle UVP 340â¬, kein so schlechtes angebot.


http://r2-bike.com.pt/index.php?a=2223


----------



## ollum104 (5. Dezember 2011)

Dank 15% Gutschein bei Wiggle "EXTRA15", der auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware angewandt werden kann, u.a. 

EVOC Fahrradtasche für 244

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/evoc-fahrradreisetasche/

aber nur noch 12 Stunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacky.beast (6. Dezember 2011)

2011er *Rock Shox Reba RLT*, 100mm, Weiß, mit PushLoc, *für 349.- Oironen*
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10027
2011er *Rock Shox SID RLT*, 100mm, Weiß, mit PushLoc, *für 409.- Oironen*
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10004


----------



## lt-midseason07 (6. Dezember 2011)

Rock Sox Lyrik fÃ¼r 200â¬ ???
Das wird ein Fehler sein, oder jemand mit 1,5 Steuerrohr wird seeeeehr happy sein 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html


----------



## yoobee (6. Dezember 2011)

Hammer! Den passenden Rahmen gibts auch dazu:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...it-inkl-fox-dhx-40-daempfer-white/226786.html


----------



## veraono (6. Dezember 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Dank 15% Gutschein bei Wiggle "EXTRA15", der auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware angewandt werden kann, u.a.
> 
> EVOC Fahrradtasche für 244
> 
> ...


 

Danke, da gibts aktuell den Craft-Flex-Hood für günstige 42 eur: 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=craft+flex hood
noch für 19 eur Kleinteile o.ä. kaufen dann Versandfrei abzüglich 15% Rabatt wie o.g. bestellen


----------



## honesaint (6. Dezember 2011)

Schon ist die ausverkauft. War leider zu spät.



lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Rock Sox Lyrik für 200 ???
> Das wird ein Fehler sein, oder jemand mit 1,5 Steuerrohr wird seeeeehr happy sein
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html


----------



## Sirjony (6. Dezember 2011)

honesaint schrieb:


> Schon ist die ausverkauft. War leider zu spät.


Die war von 2008, darüber hinaus hatten die alten 2-step Modelle Probleme und sackten ab oder so, ein verpasstes Schnäppchen war das nicht unebdingt.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2011)

Sirjony schrieb:


> Die war von 2008, darüber hinaus hatten die alten 2-step Modelle Probleme und sackten ab oder so, ein verpasstes Schnäppchen war das nicht unebdingt.



Sorry, für´s OT: Selbst wenn das passieren sollte, schickst du die Gabel ein und mit bissi Glück bekommst ein aktuelles Modell, Garantie gilt ab Kaufdatum!!!

Also ich würde sagen, SCHNÄPPCHEN!!!

Lg Flo


----------



## tanteandi (6. Dezember 2011)

Mountain King 2 in 2,4 (Draht) für 12,95 bei H&S Bikediscount


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2011)

@flo7

Stimmt. Genau so geschehen.   

Protektoren alle Art. 661 ...
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_84&products_id=2805


----------



## flowbike (6. Dezember 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sorry, für´s OT: Selbst wenn das passieren sollte, schickst du die Gabel ein und mit bissi Glück bekommst ein aktuelles Modell, Garantie gilt ab Kaufdatum!!!
> 
> Also ich würde sagen, SCHNÄPPCHEN!!!
> 
> Lg Flo



da brauchst nicht mal Glück dazu, das klappt auf alle Fälle ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (6. Dezember 2011)

> Mountain King 2 in 2,4 (Draht) für 12,95 bei H&S Bikediscount


 
Und der 2.2 Falt ist bei Fahrrad.de bei 11,90....

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-mountain-king-faltbar/224691.html


----------



## strangeandnice (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2416
Recon L-XL Helm, wow das ist mal günstig....


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2011)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2416
> Recon L-XL Helm, wow das ist mal günstig....



wieso hab ich nur so ein kleinen kopf ???


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2011)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Und der 2.2 Falt ist bei Fahrrad.de bei 11,90....
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-mountain-king-faltbar/224691.html



ist aber der alte!


----------



## bertrueger (6. Dezember 2011)

Boxxer R2C2 2011 649,-
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8827f62c2aaaf1ae311f2f4e70828c63/Rock-Shox-BoXXer-R2C2-Federgabel-200mm-1-1-8-20QR-Maxle-DH-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Aldar (7. Dezember 2011)

falls es schon gepostet wurde sorry
am 10.12.2011 30% auf alle 2011 fahrräder bei alpha bikes in münchen


----------



## peter1968 (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/R1-5-0_id_8955_.htm#ausstattung

Trotzdem, so als Geschenk, ich weiß nicht ob das soooo einfach ist.

AUF JEDEN FALL DIE RICHTIGEN RAHMENHÖHE WÄHLEN.
DIE IST NICHT GLEICH WIE BEIM MTB.


----------



## Nihilo (7. Dezember 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> falls es schon gepostet wurde sorry
> am 10.12.2011 30% auf alle 2011 fahrräder bei alpha bikes in münchen



*Bis* zu 30 Prozent auf *2011er Modelle*. Sorry, aber so viel Genauigkeit muss sein.

Und kein Post ohne Schnäppchen. Keine Ahnung, ob es für alle gilt, aber wer Fahrrad.De bei Facebook "liked", bekommt ein Gratis-Trikot: www.facebook.com/fahrrad.de . Nach dem "Liken" links im Menü der Fahrrad.De-Facebook-Seite auf Gutscheinaktion klicken. Auf der Webseite das Trikot in den Warenkorb legen und den Gutscheincode eingeben. Dann werden 9,90 Euro für das ohnehin schon um 75% rabattierte Trikot abgezogen. Es gibt sicherlich schönere Trikots, aber für Matschfahrten oder im Winter unter der Jacke schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## OltaBanolta (7. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> wieso hab ich nur so ein kleinen kopf ???




Wie groß sollte der Schädel denn sein? (Umfang wäre hilfreich, nicht einfach nur "groß" schreiben, danke )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (7. Dezember 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Schnäppchen zu tun?
> Sorry, nervt langsam mit der Werbung. Seit wann ist das hier ein Einradforum?



*Hab's daher als SPAM gemeldet!*


----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2011)

OltaBanolta schrieb:


> Wie groß sollte der Schädel denn sein? (Umfang wäre hilfreich, nicht einfach nur "groß" schreiben, danke )



Ich hab das angebot doch garnicht hier rein gestellt. Musste mir den umfang für l/xl selbst im Netz raus suchen. Wieso kannst du das nicht? ;-)

Der Helm ist für 59-61cm geeignet. 

Ich hab 56cm Umfang :-(


----------



## ollum104 (7. Dezember 2011)

Kona Operator DH 2011 in L für 1999

Kona Operator FR in M und L für 1699

jeweils gute Räder für den Preis


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2011)

Nihilo schrieb:


> . Keine Ahnung, ob es fÃ¼r alle gilt, aber wer Fahrrad.De bei Facebook "liked", bekommt ein Gratis-Trikot: www.facebook.com/fahrrad.de . Nach dem "Liken" links im MenÃ¼ der Fahrrad.De-Facebook-Seite auf Gutscheinaktion klicken. Auf der Webseite das Trikot in den Warenkorb legen und den Gutscheincode eingeben. Dann werden 9,90 Euro fÃ¼r das ohnehin schon um 75% rabattierte Trikot abgezogen. Es gibt sicherlich schÃ¶nere Trikots, aber fÃ¼r Matschfahrten oder im Winter unter der Jacke schon nicht verkehrt


Inkl. Versand (den muss man natÃ¼rlich noch zahlen) sind das dann 3,99â¬ - finde ich durchaus in Ordnung. Zumindest sieht es besser aus, als sÃ¤mtliche Dynamics Trikots im Stadler oder Alex Trikots bei Karstadt Sports.
Mal gucken, wann es kommt


----------



## peter muc (7. Dezember 2011)

blacky.beast schrieb:


> 2010er *Rock Shox Boxxer Race*, 200mm, Weiß, 1 1/8", *für 399.-* Oironen
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10023



ich dachte eigentlich, Eigenwerbung wäre verboten 

günstige CO2 Pumpe
http://www.fahrrad.de/aktion/fahrradzubehoer/pumpen/rcp-co2-inflator/243865.html


----------



## traffer (7. Dezember 2011)

egal, det is n schnäppchen. ich glaub, da schlag ich zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Francisca (7. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt wahrscheinlich Werbung und Werbung... wie auch immer.  Wer gute Tipps und Schnäppchen hat, der darf die anscheinend posten und ich bitte auch darum, suche noch nach guten Angeboten 

LG


----------



## traffer (7. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Toll, erst nach der Anmeldung wird einem gesagt das es keine mehr gibt.



ne, steht vorher auch schon da. is aber nich so üüüberdeutlich zu sehen.


----------



## Kesan (7. Dezember 2011)

Lupine 5 Wilma fÃ¼r knapp 290â¬ mit den momentanen mÃ¶glichen Gutschein von 10%. Ist nicht mehr das neueste Modell

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lupine/wilma-5-front-light-ec016125

http://www.evanscycles.com/pages/winter-savings


----------



## Corbec (7. Dezember 2011)

Selbe Lampe und für den Ebay Preis super 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160611766787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ampe-XML-T6-1000-Lumen::29302.html?refID=totd


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2011)

höchstens die gleiche.


----------



## Puls220 (7. Dezember 2011)

Corbec schrieb:


> Selbe Lampe und für den Ebay Preis super
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160611766787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ampe-XML-T6-1000-Lumen::29302.html?refID=totd



Hab' die ebay Lampe auch und bin zufrieden. Allerdings sind sie nicht 100% identisch. Die ebay Variante hat nur 2 Leuchtstufen und der Akku ist nicht besonders doll gedichtet. 

Es gibt noch 'ne kleinere, leichtere Variante (minimal lichtschwächer)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4726897054732276916

Die eignet sich besser für den Helm


----------



## Xah88 (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...42424fe33c5b0f3d5/c1/s32/d1/k1/Selection.html

20% auf TLD-Helme


----------



## ollum104 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich geh mal wieder zurück zum Wesentlichen...

Inventur Alarm bei gocycle bis zum 18. Dezember

da gibts unter anderem

Santa Cruz V10 Carbon für 2599


----------



## ollum104 (8. Dezember 2011)

jeweils zwei gÃ¼nstige Vorbauten bei RCZ (abzÃ¼glich dem aktuellen 12% code!?)

Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau, schwarz 31,8 x 40, 1,1/8 fÃ¼r 11,53â¬

Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau, weiÃ, 31,8 x 40, 1,1/8 fÃ¼r 7,68


----------



## lt-midseason07 (8. Dezember 2011)

Auch noch ein gutes RCZ-Angebot:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...e-15mm-disc-tapered-poplock-white-silver.html

RockShox Revelation 2012 tapered 150mm mit 15mm Maxle!
FÃ¼r 253â¬ mit Gutscheincode...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Dezember 2011)

Magura MT-8 180/180 Set fÃ¼r 439â¬. Nur heute bei BC

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...et-Scheibenbremse---Werkstattverpackung-.html

Ich brauch die nicht, ich brauch die nicht, ich brauch die nicht....


----------



## ticris (9. Dezember 2011)

*Deuter Protektor-Rucksack Attack 20*

beim stadler für 99,99 dazu noch 5% Skonto bei VorK und keine VK. 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/deuter/deuter-protektor-rucksack-attack-20.html,a18374


----------



## Markusso (9. Dezember 2011)

Hatten wir die schon? Wer eine Fox fahren mÃ¶chte, mit 1.5er Steuerrohr, 288,45â¬ minus Rabatte

FOX 011 Fork 32 Float RL Open bath - 150mm - Disc- Axle 15mm 1.5 White Oem


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/f...-bath-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-white-oem.html


----------



## lt-midseason07 (9. Dezember 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hatten wir die schon? Wer eine Fox fahren möchte, mit 1.5er Steuerrohr, 288,45 minus Rabatte
> 
> FOX 011 Fork 32 Float RL Open bath - 150mm - Disc- Axle 15mm 1.5 White Oem
> 
> ...




schon sooo oft 
..aber die ist halt auch ein Schnapper!


----------



## suoixon (9. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand nen Stadler um die Ecke hat, kein VK usw.:
Conti MK (alt) 2.2 oder 2.4 Satz fÃ¼r 25â¬

Hatte mich schon bei Bike Discount eingedeckt :/


----------



## freetourer (9. Dezember 2011)

andere Sportart, aber sind halt Schnäppchen:

Snowboards im Adventskalender für 100.- Euro:

www.snowshop.de


----------



## ollum104 (9. Dezember 2011)

cool, im IKEA gibts auch Schnäppchen!?
Hat aber glaub auch nix mit biken zu tun.

Einstiegs-Freerider

Norco Shore 2 für 1299


----------



## freetourer (9. Dezember 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> cool, im IKEA gibts auch Schnäppchen!?
> Hat aber glaub auch nix mit biken zu tun.
> 
> Einstiegs-Freerider
> ...



als jemand, der gerne in den bergen unterwegs ist liegt mir boarden näher, als mich in rudeln durch einrichtungshäuser zu schieben.

aber trotzdem gibts natürlich fleisskärtchen auf deiner haarspalter- und hilfspolizist- liste.


----------



## sik_at (10. Dezember 2011)

LOL  Danke für das Board-Angebot, ich finde sowas kann hier ruhig rein.

Ist das günstig?

Avid XX Bremse für 150 Pfund:
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/BCAVXX/avid_xx_disc_brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liko (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei Bike-Components gibt es  im Advendskalender eine Piko 3 für 225 Euronen.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ngsset-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## Philanthrop (10. Dezember 2011)

hat jemand den neusten rcz code der alte ist nicht mehr gültig


----------



## K3RMIT (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei Paul direkt gibt es ein Giant Trance advanced 0 mit kompl. X.0 und XTR usw
Für 2399 euronen, finde das ding hat ne Kranke Ausstattung.
http://www.pauldirekt.de/Giant-Trance-Advanced-0-Mountainbike.html


----------



## xylnx (10. Dezember 2011)

Philanthrop schrieb:


> hat jemand den neusten rcz code der alte ist nicht mehr gültig


 
bitte etwas eigeninitiative... das habe ich erst gestern gepostet, hier eine seite weiter vorher...

*edit..... SORRY, mein post mit dem code wurde gelöscht... warum auch immer!? MODS! warum werden hier gutscheincodes gelöscht????

*edit 2: 2. Versuch gültig bis 11.12. *RCZ12AL *


----------



## juneoen (10. Dezember 2011)

*Race Face Deus Kurbelkit 175mm 22/32/44T pink Mod. 2011 - LIMITED EDITION 129 euro*



http://www.hibike.de/artikel/32555372/Race Face Deus Kurbelkit 175mm.html


----------



## Stefan3500 (11. Dezember 2011)

pink 

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nicht meckern, selber suchen 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40779

RaceFace Deus XC Chainset 123,22 EUR
schwarz / gold oder schwarz / rot


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. Dezember 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nicht meckern, selber suchen
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40779
> 
> ...



Hab ich bestellt, als lieferbar angezeigt. 3 Tage später...leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## juneoen (11. Dezember 2011)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Hab ich bestellt, als lieferbar angezeigt. 3 Tage später...leider nicht lieferbar.




welche farbe? bei mir war am do noch lieferbar...wie hast du die absage bekommen?


----------



## logan777 (11. Dezember 2011)

heute 20% auf alle topangebote bei rose 

gruß
logan


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> welche farbe? bei mir war am do noch lieferbar...wie hast du die absage bekommen?



Ist als Lieferbar angezeigt. Meine ist allerdings seid 1 Woche auf processing


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2011)

macht nichts, die lieferung braucht halt 10-14 tage bis sie bei dir ist.
die online-verfolgung hat bei mir bei 1 von 4 bestellen funktioniert.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (11. Dezember 2011)

Go-Cycle haut einige Sachen gÃ¼nstig raus!

TR 450 Rahmen 2011 1600â¬
V10 C 2600â¬
...
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3839/lang/x/kw/-_Inventur-Alarm/


----------



## der-Roman (11. Dezember 2011)

logan777 schrieb:


> heute 20% auf alle topangebote bei rose
> 
> gruß
> logan



wo steht denn das gechrieben? Habe keine eMail bekommen und auf der HP steht auch nix.


----------



## ollum104 (11. Dezember 2011)

der-Roman schrieb:


> wo steht denn das gechrieben? Habe keine eMail bekommen und auf der HP steht auch nix.



Adventskalender

Preise scheinen aber schon runtergerechnet zu sein


----------



## ToDusty (11. Dezember 2011)

*Deuter Superbike 18+4 schwarz/silber* *39,95*

Wer noch einen 10 Gutschein hat, zahlt nur noch 29,95.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/deuter-superbike-184-schwarzsilber/284615.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Dezember 2011)

Edit: es handelt sich hierbei wohl doch um die günstige Drahtversion ohne BCC.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> *Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chilli Compound für 20.90 Euro inkl. Versand:*
> 
> Continental MTB - Reifen Rubber Queen 2.4: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Vor ein paar Tagen wurde er noch durch Amazon verkauft, entgegen der Beschreibung war es die Drahtversion ohne BCC! Rücknahme ohne Probleme. Denke hier wird es genauso sein. Vor Amazon wurde er von BOC verkauft. Auf der BOC Homepage war es für den Preis auch der Drahtreifen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## wartool (11. Dezember 2011)

Jepp.. habe den Drahtreifen ebenfalls zurückgeschickt!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke Jungs, habe die Bestellung unter Vorbehalt storniert !


----------



## sharpe (12. Dezember 2011)

beim BOC eine Reba RL mit PL für 199 ist in meinen Augen okay

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...kShox-Reba-RL-100-Poploc____308001_11669.html


----------



## zuki (12. Dezember 2011)

Zwar über Ebay, aber der Verkäufer ist auch BOC 24:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Principia-MT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c13ab445

Ich fahre den Rahmen nun seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## singletrailer67 (12. Dezember 2011)

juneoen schrieb:


> welche farbe? bei mir war am do noch lieferbar...wie hast du die absage bekommen?



War die rote...ist jetzt auch nicht mehr im Angebot. Hab ne Mail bekommen, der Betrag wurde dann umgehend per PayPal erstattet.


----------



## wildboarhunter (12. Dezember 2011)

Auf Ebay gibts nen 775er XT Disc Satz für 179 Euronen inclusive 180mm Scheiben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-7...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c21dc8633


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2011)

Split Second Racing Direct Mount Vorbau 
69,90â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taxoffice! (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_1003&products_id=10100

Fulcrum Red Zone XLR 386


----------



## yoobee (12. Dezember 2011)

Das 2010er Makulu gibt's hier noch günstig in S:

http://freeride-mountain.com/Morewood-Makulu-Limited-2010


----------



## herbstl78 (12. Dezember 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_1003&products_id=10100
> 
> Fulcrum Red Zone XLR 386



schade das die nicht mit x12 funkt,
sonst hätte ich schon zugeschlagen!! :-(


----------



## rODAHn (12. Dezember 2011)

Garmin Edge 800 für 299,- bei Bike-Discount:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-schwarz-weiss.html

NUR HEUTE!

...ein absolut geiler Tacho / GPS / NAVI 
(Habe ich schon ca. 6 Monate und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen!)


----------



## K3RMIT (12. Dezember 2011)

Bei bike24 verkaufen's die Mavic crossmax SLR ab, für 524
Link grad nicht parat weil ich mit'n iPhone surfe.


----------



## Splash (12. Dezember 2011)

HiBike hat heute 20% auf Shimano Trikots, Hosen, Westen und Jacken .... 

PS: Hat jemand einen aktuell gültigen RCZ Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (12. Dezember 2011)

@Splash
Der letzte ist gestern Nacht ausgelaufen.


----------



## MissQuax (12. Dezember 2011)

lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Rock Sox Lyrik für 200 ???
> Das wird ein Fehler sein, oder jemand mit 1,5 Steuerrohr wird seeeeehr happy sein
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air/11218.html



Jemand ernsthaft Interesse an der (mittlerweile ausverkauften) 2008er Lyrik? Habe eine ergattert, sie wartet nur noch auf Bezahlung. Habe aber mein Projekt Enduro-Hardtail aus persönlichen Gründen erstmal für längere Zeit zurückgestellt.

Und um es gleich vorwegzunehmen: ich will damit keinen Reibach machen - wer die Gabel will, kann sie zum Angebotspreis haben (plus Versandkosten).

Einfach kurze PN.

Wenn sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen niemand meldet, maile ich an Brügelmann und storniere die Bestellung.


----------



## K3RMIT (13. Dezember 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 800 für 299,- bei Bike-Discount:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-schwarz-weiss.html
> 
> ...



Ne heute auch noch ) und der kostet bei Bike discount normal auch nur 324 also kein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## GustavS (13. Dezember 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 800 fÃ¼r 299,- bei Bike-Discount:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-schwarz-weiss.html
> 
> ...



Danke, rODAHn  



K3RMIT schrieb:


> Ne heute auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egal, er wird trotzdem meinen 705 ersetzen (dessen Akku ist wohl auf Grund seines Alters in der derzeitigen KÃ¤lte etwas Ã¼berfordert)

"edit" meinte Ã¼brigens gerade, dass der Edge 800 bei bikediscount.com/.de im Augenblick wieder den vollen Preis kostet


----------



## mistermoo (13. Dezember 2011)

bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/

12% bis zum 18.12.11

Code *RCZ12PC*


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2011)

... zu langsam :-(


----------



## K3RMIT (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab den edge800 jetzt doch auch bestellt  
Heut früh noch zu 299 plus 2 Aufschlag für DHL.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wird er jetzt auch fÃ¼r 299â¬ angezeigt


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/
> 
> 12% bis zum 18.12.11
> 
> Code *RCZ12PC*



"Gutscheincode "RCZ12PC" ist ungültig."

Was ist den Bedingung?


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2011)

Mindestens â¬ 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei bike-mailorder ist der Monarch Plus RC3 fÃ¼r 329,90 â¬ (High Volume) bzw. 304,90 â¬ (Standard Volume) im Angebot. Habe in den letzten Wochen nirgends einen gÃ¼nstigeren Preis gefunden. Wer bei qipu.de mitmacht, kann nochmal 4 % vom Nettobetrag mitnehmen.
Einziger Haken: Die VerfÃ¼gbarkeit ist mit "ca. 2-10 Tage" angegeben, ich habe bisher leider keine Erfahrung, was das bei BMO letzten Endes bedeutet.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2011)

Das kann bei BMO auch bedeuten, das es mal gerne ein paar Wochen dauert. In der Regel kommt die Benachrichtigung dann nach ein paar Tagen. Oder einfach anrufen, der Telefonsupport war bisher immer erste Sahne!


----------



## CicliB (13. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das kann bei BMO auch bedeuten, das es mal gerne ein paar Wochen dauert. In der Regel kommt die Benachrichtigung dann nach ein paar Tagen. Oder einfach anrufen, der Telefonsupport war bisher immer erste Sahne!



Also ich hab 2x bestellt, nie wieder.
Beide male 2-10 Tage Lieferzeit, dann nach 11Tagen ne Mail, das bestimmte Sachen erst später (8 Wochen!)
Lieferbar sind. Und dann auch noch Teile storniert, die auf Lager waren:-(
Schließlich kamen die lieferbaren dann nach 15 Tagen.


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2011)

ist doch bei jedem onlineshop so. ist die ware nicht am lager ist der liefertermin nicht wirklich bekannt. hab auch schon bei 4-5 anderen shops ewig gewartet und dann storniert.... LOL mir fällt da ein, ich hab noch eine bestellung aus dem sommer bei tnc laufen (manitou dämpferfeder) bereits bezahlt... sollte ich doch mal stornieren.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bestelle sehr gerne bei BMO! Top Service und am Preis geht immer etwas, solange man nett ist. 
Es liegt auch immer ein Rücksendeschein bei, also nur noch gratis bei der Post abgeben!

Allerdings bestelle ich mittlerweile nur noch Sachen die auf Lager sind!

Trotzdem - ich mag BMO!


----------



## neto (13. Dezember 2011)

habe mit bmo bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. im zweifel einfach mal anrufen und fragen wie lange die teile brauchen, sonst schonmal die lieferbaren vorschicken lassen oder den rest stornieren. alles schon gehabt und ist sehr unproblematisch gelaufen


----------



## CicliB (13. Dezember 2011)

neto schrieb:


> habe mit bmo bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. im zweifel einfach mal anrufen und fragen wie lange die teile brauchen, sonst schonmal die lieferbaren vorschicken lassen oder den rest stornieren. alles schon gehabt und ist sehr unproblematisch gelaufen



Dann werd ich (falls es ein) nächstes Mal (gibt) da anrufen.
Auf Emails (5x nachgefragt) gab es nicht eine Antwort:-(


----------



## Markusso (13. Dezember 2011)

Klingt nicht schlecht:

SKS Luftpumpe SUB 40 Minipumpe SUB40 WEISS 39g BLOWOUT  17,50â¬

http://r2-bike.com/sks-sub40

+ Rabatt-Code 10â¬ ab 100Euro: shop100


----------



## Deleted 60472 (14. Dezember 2011)

RockShox Federgabel Sektor R 130mm
9mm Ausfallende 

179,99

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/RockShox-Federgabel-Sektor-R-130mm____268501.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyred (14. Dezember 2011)

Feine Gabel, feiner Preis:

(DT Swiss EXM 130)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68493


----------



## ma.sel (14. Dezember 2011)

Sektor RL Coil 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1025/a51222/sektor-rl-coil-140mm-schwarz-maxle.html


----------



## zuki (14. Dezember 2011)

Nette Rabattaktionen auf der Startseite:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/cycle/?curr=eur&dest=9&lang=de&utm_source=mtbnews&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=christmas&utm_content=november


----------



## bobons (15. Dezember 2011)

CNC-Bike: Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremsenset VR/HR PM185/IS160mm weiß inkl. Rotoren - 138 Euro


----------



## kon (15. Dezember 2011)

2x 1L Sprühflasche MucOff gibt es bei Hein-Gericke für 12,95Euro

http://www.hein-gericke.de/muc-off-nanotech-motorrad-totalreiniger-vorteilspack-2x-1-liter.html


----------



## 1000years (15. Dezember 2011)

Ab morgen gibts wieder Giant-Bikes bei www.pauldirekt.de: (8Uhr)

*Giant Anthem X Advanced 0 SL (2010)* 

statt   6999,-    nur   3799,--

*Giant Anthem X 2 (2010)*

statt   2499,--   nur   1399,--

*Giant Trance X2* *(2010)*

statt   2299,--   nur   1299,-

*Giant Trance X3 (2010)*

statt  1699,-     nur    949,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei Hibike gibts ja mal wieder Reifen recht günstig.

Gibts da grad auch nen Gutschein-Code?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei Stadler gibts über diesen Link den Deuter Attack 20 für 99,99 statt für 119,00 wie er normal im Shop geführt wird. Mit der 5%-Weihnachtsskontoaktion sinds dann nurnoch knapp 95. Ist zwar schon älter, war hier aber noch nicht, soweit ich das überblickt hab.

PS: Ich hoffe der Newsletterlink funzt auch bei euch.


----------



## veraono (15. Dezember 2011)

Rock Shox Revelation Team 2010 Dual Air 299.- (neu, aktuell noch 4 Stück); 11/8 Schaft; inkl. 20mm Maxle lite
mit Blackbox Motion Control und dual flow Rebound
Wird wohl in 130mm ausgeliefert (Spacer entfernen sollte kein Prob. sein)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160700293630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Dezember 2011)

Bei BC gibt es die Flow heute für 59,95 statt 89,95

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25503_ZTR-Flow-26--Disc-Felge-.html


----------



## zuki (16. Dezember 2011)

Unter anderem Avid Elixier CR für schlappe 89 Euro:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m3/k976/avid.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## log11 (16. Dezember 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> Ab morgen gibts wieder Giant-Bikes bei www.pauldirekt.de: (8Uhr)
> 
> *Giant Anthem X Advanced 0 SL (2010)*
> 
> ...





Das Athem X2 ist ja wirklich nen Schnapper.  Kann jemand sagen was der Hobel wiegt?


----------



## suoixon (16. Dezember 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Das Athem X2 ist ja wirklich nen Schnapper.  Kann jemand sagen was der Hobel wiegt?



Laut Giant 11,64


----------



## krysheri (16. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Unter anderem Avid Elixier CR für schlappe 89 Euro:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m3/k976/avid.html?od=&ft=1


Ich glaube die Elixir R PM 185/160 im Set für 99 ist auch ein dicker Schnapper


----------



## peh (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Dinger brauchbar sind, aber der Preis scheint gut:

Beheizbare Thermosohlen für 19,99 Euro bei Real Online, heute keine Versandkosten.

Die Dinger fressen 2 x 4 Mignon-Batterien.


----------



## Markusso (16. Dezember 2011)

Kennt die jemand? Beim Aldi gabs vor kurzem welche, die hab ich im Laden getestet, die sind noch nicht mal wirklich warm geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (16. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand ob deerz. irgendwo günstige Komponenten gibt? Suche n Schaltwerk SRAM 9fach...


----------



## honesaint (16. Dezember 2011)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob deerz. irgendwo günstige Komponenten gibt? Suche n Schaltwerk SRAM 9fach...



hier!


nur heute 20% auf 2012er Sugoi Textilien: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...acee6b4/c1/Advent_Calendar_2011_20111216.html


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Dezember 2011)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob deerz. irgendwo günstige Komponenten gibt? Suche n Schaltwerk SRAM 9fach...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671

Nimm den Fred, da bist du richtig


----------



## TheDeep (16. Dezember 2011)

https://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/werkzeug-montage/rcp-toolbox-werkzeugkoffer/222493.html

für eine Bewertung gibt es einen 10 gutschein. 

So kostet der Werkzeugkasten 29,99+Versand. 

Sicherlich nicht überragend, aber für die meisten Tätigkeiten mehr als ausreichend und wer bisher noch keinen Kasten hat...


----------



## Lynus (16. Dezember 2011)

krysheri schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Elixir R PM 185/160 im Set für 99 ist auch ein dicker Schnapper




Danke für den Hinweis, hab gleich ein Set bestellt um damit endlich meine  Hayes 9 zu ersetzen...


----------



## ollum104 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hussefelt Dh Kurbel für 39,99

mit 10 Euro Gutscheincode X-Mas-10 (Mindestbestellwert 35 ) nochmal billiger.


----------



## Markusso (16. Dezember 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Dinger brauchbar sind, aber der Preis scheint gut:
> 
> Beheizbare Thermosohlen für 19,99 Euro bei Real Online, heute keine Versandkosten.
> 
> Die Dinger fressen 2 x 4 Mignon-Batterien.



Interessant:



sugarbiker schrieb:


> die sehen aus wie die Heizsohlen von Stamm (bekommt man unter anderem bei actionsport)
> 
> habe ich seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz, fahre damit fast den ganzen Winter ohne Überschuhe (bis -16°C)
> bis 0°C mit normalen 1,2 V Akkus (bei 2500mAH weit mehr als 4h)
> ...


----------



## Splash (17. Dezember 2011)

Heute bei HiBike 25% auf 2012er FiveTen Schuhe


----------



## Lynus (17. Dezember 2011)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob deerz. irgendwo günstige Komponenten gibt? Suche n Schaltwerk SRAM 9fach...



SRAM X9 in short, medium od. long cage für 59,90 bei H&S Bikediscount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (17. Dezember 2011)

Nur heute bei actionsports: Shimano SH-MW81 Gore Tex Winter MTB-Schuh

*für 124,90*

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...SH-MW81-Gore-Tex-Winter-MTB-Schuh::40056.html


----------



## Red-Stone (17. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Heute bei HiBike 25% auf 2012er FiveTen Schuhe



Dafür sind die Preise an sich aber gesalzen. Sind die 2012er wieder teurer geworden?


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich wart auf 20% auf alle Reifen oder Schwalbe  ma schauen


----------



## frogmatic (17. Dezember 2011)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Preise an sich aber gesalzen. Sind die 2012er wieder teurer geworden?


Gibts was, was billiger wird?






Hab ich aber auch gedacht, als ich die Preise gesehen habe.
(schulligung wg. semi OT)


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/geax-aka/aid:409586
Geax Aka! (Super Reifen)
mehr als 50% günstiger als anderswo im Netz!


----------



## nullstein (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist das nicht die Drahtversion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon.biker (17. Dezember 2011)

ROCK SHOX Lyrik 2Step AIR 115-160mm Motion Control tapered 2010 OEM fÃ¼r 399â¬

http://www.fantic26.de/NEU-ROCK-SHOX-Lyrik-2Step-AIR-115-160-Motion-Control-MTB-tapered-1-1-8-15-

Grade gesehen:
Rock Shox Lyrik R Coil 2011 fÃ¼r 299â¬

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110215091359&pnr=21371


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Dezember 2011)

Platzangst Trailtech black fÃ¼r 80â¬ im Adventskalender bei Bikeunit

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-trailtech-black/239684.html


----------



## evilesel (18. Dezember 2011)

Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz Modell 2012
statt 650 euro hier für 450

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30369_Iodine-2-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## K3RMIT (18. Dezember 2011)

Wer im Winter gerne seine rumpfmuskulatur trainieren will kriegt bei Amazon den trx slingtrainer mit DVD und Anleitung für 159 anstatt 229
Nur heute u so lange der Vorrat reicht, ich hab mit mal einen bestellt


----------



## TheJohnny (18. Dezember 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich wart auf 20% auf alle Reifen oder Schwalbe  ma schauen



Sag hier bitte Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.

20% Gore Bike Wear Duell zwischen Hibike und Bike Discount.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Dezember 2011)

Northwave Celsius GTX

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38820/celsius-gtx-winterschuhe.html


----------



## conny.maus (18. Dezember 2011)

Servus Gemeinde,
*10% auf Alles* (ab 100.- Euro) Gutschein-Code: *92H8IX97G6OA*
Ausserdem'ne komplette X.9 10-fach Gruppe für *399.-* Euro 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...Path=/Shops/62843200/Products/KSF-X9SET-10001
Die 10% dann nochmal runter, macht *359,10 *!!!

Gruass.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Dezember 2011)

Hibike hat falschen Preis beim IXS Battle Jacket Evo (Men/Women), 100 Euro unter der Konkurrenz.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Battle-Protektorenjacke-schwarz-Mod-2012.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-Battle-Protektorenjacke-weiss-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2011)

ich sehe das nichts von EVO.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Dezember 2011)

Entweder falsche Produktfotos oder falscher Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (18. Dezember 2011)

Sofort zuschlagen!
http://jehlebikes.de/santa-cruz-v-10-fox-carbon-2012.html



Aufgepasst, Faltreifen.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/schwalbe-wicked-will/aid:409257


----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2011)

liegt bereits bei 5499, ha hat jemand schnell geändert


----------



## Markusso (19. Dezember 2011)

Icono schrieb:


> Sofort zuschlagen!
> http://jehlebikes.de/santa-cruz-v-10-fox-carbon-2012.html







Sind das tschechische Kronen?

Da find ich das besser:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Jochen-Schweizer-Tauchfahrt-zur-Titanic/dp/B001KM8DI8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1324249441&sr=8-8"]Tauchfahrt zur Titanic: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> liegt bereits bei 5499, ha hat jemand schnell geändert



ist ja fast wie ebay dort...nun bei 8499,-


----------



## Enrgy (19. Dezember 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Da find ich das besser:
> 
> Tauchfahrt zur Titanic: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Ha ha, "auf Lager" 49.999.- *plus 3EU Versand*


----------



## ollum104 (19. Dezember 2011)

am 24.12. gibt bei Bikeunit das Kona Operator FR für 1500 (laut Newsletter) im Adventskalender.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei R2 gibbet momentan auch nette Rabattcodes:
http://r2-bike.com/news.php


----------



## Innsbruuucker (19. Dezember 2011)

conny.maus schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> *10% auf Alles* (ab 100.- Euro) Gutschein-Code: *92H8IX97G6OA*
> Ausserdem'ne komplette X.9 10-fach Gruppe für *399.-* Euro
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...Path=/Shops/62843200/Products/KSF-X9SET-10001
> ...



Ein wenig Werbung machen?


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (19. Dezember 2011)

Mavic XM 719 Felge für 34,99 bei HiBike:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/42244904/Mavic XM 719 Disc XC-Felge.html

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (19. Dezember 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> am 24.12. gibt bei Bikeunit das Kona Operator FR für 1500 (laut Newsletter) im Adventskalender.


Vorsicht, wegen so was kassiert man hier schnell mal ne Verwarnung


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wieso?
Weil sich Bikeunit beschweren könnte?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Dezember 2011)

Das könnte als Aufruf zu 'ner DoS Attacke ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (19. Dezember 2011)

WTF?!  In nem Bikeforum - is ja krass...
Lesen hier denn echt sooo viele mit?


----------



## Snap4x (20. Dezember 2011)

ROCK SHOX Lyrik 2-Step Air Federgabel (115-160mm)  399â¬ statt 1099,00 â¬

http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air-federgabel-2009.html


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ROCK SHOX Lyrik 2-Step Air Federgabel (115-160mm)  399 statt 1099,00 
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air-federgabel-2009.html



Auf dem Bild dazu ist aber nicht MiCo, sondern MoCo, und ausserdem ein 1 1/8el Schaft zu sehen- und im Text steht Stahlfeder....???

Günstige Manitou Tower 29er Gabel bei chainreaction:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57821


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo83 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ob sich da wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hat?

KTM-Fully für 119,- von 17xx (jetzt ist die seite leider nicht erreichbar)

*http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php/products_id/0#Optionen*


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Dezember 2011)

Neo83 schrieb:


> Ob sich da wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hat?
> 
> KTM-Fully für 119,- von 17xx (jetzt ist die seite leider nicht erreichbar)
> 
> *http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php/products_id/0#Optionen*


 
Ich hab dort sofort zwei Räder bestellt, auch zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen!
Dann war es ausverkauft!

Meine Bestellung wurde aber soeben storniert.
Es war ein KTM Lycan 4.0 2011, geplant war eine Reduzierung auf 1119 Euro.
Wäre ja zu schön gewesen,...


----------



## TheJohnny (20. Dezember 2011)

B.O.C. 24 hat heute die Avid X.0 Scheibenbremse für 129 EUR (ein Stück) im Angebot.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Dezember 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Ich hab dort sofort zwei Räder bestellt, auch zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen!
> Dann war es ausverkauft!
> 
> Meine Bestellung wurde aber soeben storniert.
> ...


 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit irrtümlichen Preisangaben im Internet?
Hab diesen Link zu einem Beispiel gefunden, wo die Käufer die falsche ausgeschriebene Ware bekommen haben!
Eine Bestellbestätigung habe ich ja bekommen mit dem besonders vergünstigen Kaufpreis.


----------



## flowbike (20. Dezember 2011)

wenn ein eindeutiger Irrtum vorliegt, was ja wohl offenischtlich ist...
Fändest du es denn fair einen Händler, dem ein Fehler passiert ist, über den Ladentisch zu ziehen?
Dann pass nur auf, daß dir das nicht auch mal versehentlich passiert.


----------



## Sopor (20. Dezember 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit irrtümlichen Preisangaben im Internet?
> Hab diesen Link zu einem Beispiel gefunden, wo die Käufer die falsche ausgeschriebene Ware bekommen haben!
> Eine Bestellbestätigung habe ich ja bekommen mit dem besonders vergünstigen Kaufpreis.



Der Händler hat vermutlich ja nur eine Bestätigung über den Eingang der Bestellung geschickt; dabei handelt es sich nicht um die Annahme deines Angebotes auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages.
Insofern ist m.E. der Händler da rechtlich sauber raus...

Gruß
Sopor


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (20. Dezember 2011)

"fair" ... ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Klar jeder braucht was zum beißen nur in "unsrer" Branche kalkuliert man meist mind. 100% (war selber mal dabei) ... vergleicht man dann noch alles was unter den Begriff Service gehört (Wartezeit, Beratung etc.) mit anderen Branchen, so finde ich hier gar nichts mehr fair ... oder besser "anständig" !!

offtopic - ich weiß ...


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall den Händler über den Tisch ziehen oder sonstiges. Fehler könne überall passieren, insofern möchte ich mich auch nirgends bereichern.

Aber wie gesagt, es wäre zu schön gewesen,...


----------



## xylnx (20. Dezember 2011)

danke, zum zu müllen des thread... man könnte ja auch ein neuen aufmachen 

neuer gutscheincode bei rcz:  *RCZ12PP*


----------



## hypocrisy76 (20. Dezember 2011)

xylnx schrieb:


> danke, zum zu müllen des thread... man könnte ja auch ein neuen aufmachen


 
ja schon gut

bikestore hat ja auch noch andere angebote z.B.: race face
http://www.bikestore.cc/race-face-diabolus-jersey-langarm-grey-groessen-p-161895.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Dezember 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ROCK SHOX Lyrik 2-Step Air Federgabel (115-160mm)  399 statt 1099,00 
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/rock-shox-lyrik-2-step-air-federgabel-2009.html



wer die kauft ist selber Schuld 2009er 2Step 
und von Jehlebikes schon eine Frechheit, die noch verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2011)

ist ihr gutes Recht und sie haben sie ja auch eingekauft. 

Weiter mit Schnäppchen!


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Dezember 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wer die kauft ist selber Schuld 2009er 2Step
> und von Jehlebikes schon eine Frechheit, die noch verkaufen zu wollen.



Im Gegenteil! Super Weg an eine aktuelle Gabel zu kommen.
Die 2009 fahren bis sie kaputt ist ( sollte nicht lange dauern ;-)), zu Sport Import schicken 
und binnen einer Woche eine mit aktuellem Innenleben zurückbekommen 
Allerdings gabs hier vor kurzem schonmal eine 2009 2 Step für um die 250.- wenn ich mich recht erinner!


----------



## kungfu (21. Dezember 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf keinen Fall den Händler über den Tisch ziehen oder sonstiges. Fehler könne überall passieren, insofern möchte ich mich auch nirgends bereichern.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, es wäre zu schön gewesen,...



Ich schon !

*grins*

Hier nun wieder alle Engel im Thread versammelt.....


----------



## Snap4x (21. Dezember 2011)

Crossline LRS 40â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tz-IS2000-20x110mm-Mod-2011-Nur-als-Satz.html


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2011)

XT3x10 Kurbel:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/s...tech-ii-m770-22-32-44-175-mm-silver-1279.html

Das ist ein Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## zotty (21. Dezember 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> XT3x10 Kurbel:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/s...tech-ii-m770-22-32-44-175-mm-silver-1279.html
> 
> Das ist ein Schnäppchen, oder?



plus RCZCNK20 minus 20% wer da nicht schwach wird 
UPPPPPPS! stimmt nicht gilt nur für crank produkte


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2011)

Crank bedeutet doch Kurbel!


----------



## Markusso (21. Dezember 2011)

**Le code de remise n'est pas valable pour ce produit

Wohl dem, der in der Schule aufgepasst hat...! Wär doch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (21. Dezember 2011)

wohl dem, der die Seite auf deutsch umgestellt kriegt 
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/s...ollowtech-ii-m770-22-32-44-175-mm-silver.html


----------



## single-malts (21. Dezember 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> wohl dem, der die Seite auf deutsch umgestellt kriegt
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/s...ollowtech-ii-m770-22-32-44-175-mm-silver.html



So... Das heißt viel mehr, der Gutschein ist ungültig und wir bekommen keine weiteren 20% (weder auf CB noch auf Kurbeln)


----------



## BerndBB (22. Dezember 2011)

CrankBrothers Pedal "Candy 11", gold; statt 359,- nur 99,99
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## BerndBB (22. Dezember 2011)

Das Angebot wurde auf CrankBrothers Acid 3, gold statt 255,- nur 99,- geändert.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## mike79 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand einen CRC Gutschein über? Wäre super, eventuell per pn....danke


----------



## Taxoffice! (22. Dezember 2011)

Selbst wenn ich einen hätte, würde ich dir keinen geben - da falscher Thread

Mavic Crossmax SX 398

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5243


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (22. Dezember 2011)

Avid XX bei on one für ca. 125 euro

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BCAVXX/avid_xx_disc_brake


----------



## Joonas.H. (22. Dezember 2011)

IXS Vector-I weiss-grün
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/vector-i-helm-weiss-gruen-l/228131.html

Gibts auch noch andere Fullface Helme, die so stark reduzeirt sind


----------



## bikesurfer (22. Dezember 2011)

bei H&S Bike Sram Trigger imSet 3x9 FÃ¼r 45â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k419/a59923/x-9-esp-trigger-schalthebel-3x9.html?mfid=248


----------



## mike79 (22. Dezember 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich einen hätte, würde ich dir keinen geben - da falscher Thread
> 
> Mavic Crossmax SX 398
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5243



Erstens Danke und zweitens wo muss ich denn damit hin??


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> Erstens Danke und zweitens wo muss ich denn damit hin??



wie blind und dreist und faul kann ein Mensch ueberhaupt sein  

bist Du nicht in der Lage hier die Namen der Themen in der Uebersicht durchzulesen 

halte Ausschau nach folgenden Wortkombinationen 

*Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread*


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Dezember 2011)

edit


----------



## ollum104 (22. Dezember 2011)

Na na na, die Herren, etwas Contenance. Lieber Schnäppchen posten...

Sun Ringle Black Flag 2011 für 203


----------



## ollum104 (22. Dezember 2011)

leider nur in der SSP-Version

Rock Shox Revelation Dual Position 2012 für 339 


----------



## Snap4x (23. Dezember 2011)

Heute 20% auf Sixsixone bei Hibike!


----------



## markus182 (23. Dezember 2011)

Mountain King in 2,2" und 2,4" für 12,95 (falt-Version)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k980/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (23. Dezember 2011)

*AVID XX Disc    99 GBP
*
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BCAVXX/avid_xx_disc_brake


----------



## thegood (23. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## jonny87 (23. Dezember 2011)

markus182 schrieb:


> Mountain King in 2,2" und 2,4" für 12,95 (falt-Version)
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k980/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html



Was ist bei dem Reifen der unterschied zu den anderen Modellen der Serie? 
Kann mir das einer kurz beantworten?


----------



## mike79 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie blind und dreist und faul kann ein Mensch ueberhaupt sein
> 
> bist Du nicht in der Lage hier die Namen der Themen in der Uebersicht durchzulesen
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.
Ist natürlich klar das sowas in den " suche ein Schnäppchen Thread" und nicht in den " schnäppchenjägerthread" gehört, wie konnte ich nur...

Wirklich schön diese besinnliche Weihnachtsstimmung hier...


----------



## frogmatic (23. Dezember 2011)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wirklich schön diese *besinnliche Weihnachtsstimmun*g hier...



Schnauze!


----------



## neto (23. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Schnauze!



danke


----------



## campariseven (23. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Schnauze!



Du bist soo süß, hast ne' PM!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2011)

Manitou Evolver ISX4 und ISX6 grad bei crc 100-180 â¬ !


----------



## .floe. (23. Dezember 2011)

Nicht nur Manitou Dämpfer zum Schnäppchenpreis bei CRC, auch viele viele andere Produkte:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx

Bin auch grad am stöbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (23. Dezember 2011)

bikesurfer schrieb:


> bei H&S Bike Sram Trigger imSet 3x9 Für 45
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k419/a59923/x-9-esp-trigger-schalthebel-3x9.html?mfid=248



und ausverkauft! da bin ich mal froh gleich zugeschlagen zu haben


----------



## Snap4x (23. Dezember 2011)

Misst... verpasst  Braucht jemand den Hinteren nicht? 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Angebote von morgen (Adventskalender)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Dezember 2011)

SHIMANO Dura Ace 9fach Kassette 12-27 Titan für 35,70!!!

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=734

3fach KB von Race Face für 17,85..
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_40&products_id=228

3fach KB (silber) von Race Face für 23,80..
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_40&products_id=3350

Hab noch mehr gefunden aber leider ist das Geld knapp so kurz vor xmas..


----------



## Kesan (24. Dezember 2011)

Heute bei Jehlebikes gibs Lezyne Port-A-Shop HTC Special inkl. Pumpe fÃ¼r 85â¬. Und mit den Gutscheincode X-Mas-10 (Mindestbestellwert 35 â¬) sollte es nochmal 10â¬ billiger sein.

http://www.jehlebikes.de//lezyne-po...-edition-kit-tasche-pressure-drive-lever.html


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (24. Dezember 2011)

> > Mountain King in 2,2" und 2,4" fÃ¼r 12,95â¬ (falt-Version)
> > http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k98...altreifen.html
> 
> 
> ...


Hat kein BlackChili Compound und nur die billige Karkasse und is nicht made in Germany.

Die bei Hibike sind wohl die Hochwertigen - da gibts 2 stÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 40â¬ soviel kostet normal einer!
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...1/Willkommen-zum-HIBIKE-Weihnachtsmarkt….html

Da bin ich sogar am Ã¼berlegen mir die zu kaufen - kÃ¤me vllt ganz gut als Hinterreifen - aber eigentlich brÃ¤uchte ich nur einen...


----------



## Snap4x (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei Hibike gibbet heute 30% auf Troylee 2012er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (24. Dezember 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bei Hibike gibbet heute 30% auf Troylee 2012er



Schade, ohne Helme! Zu früh gefreut! :-(


----------



## .floe. (24. Dezember 2011)

1Jahr lang 10% auf alle (nicht bereits reduzierte) Artikel bei BMO fÃ¼r 5â¬

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...10-Prozent-auf-alles-fuer-ein-Jahr::4581.html

Edit: Mist, das war unnÃ¶tig. Ok, fÃ¼r alle Samstag-Morgen-Blindfische wie mich, die auf dem Weg zum SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤gerthread das fette Werbebanner auf der IBC Startseite nicht sehen...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (24. Dezember 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Edit: Mist, das war unnötig. Ok, für alle Samstag-Morgen-Blindfische wie mich, die auf dem Weg zum Schnäppchenjägerthread das fette Werbebanner auf der IBC Startseite nicht sehen...



schon OK . Gibt sicher genug Leute hier die Adblock nutzen und den ganzen Werbeschrott nicht eingeblendet bekommen. Also vielen Dank.


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2011)

Sorry weils nicht zu 100% her gehört und allen ein Frohes Fest - aber Bikeunit sind Wic...r! 
Habe bis heute Morgen gegen 02:00 Uhr darauf gewartet dass das Fenster zum 24. aufgemacht wird - nichts passierte! Als ich mich dann gegen 09:00 aus dem Bett schälte wars ausverkauft! Ich weiß schon warum ich die ganze Bande um fahhrad de. verabscheue und da nichts kaufe. 
Und nochmal danke an den Tipgeber hier, für den geraubten Schlaf!


----------



## racing_basti (24. Dezember 2011)

Five Ten FreeRider MTB Shoes 2011 für 69,97 bei CRC.


----------



## ollum104 (24. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sorry weils nicht zu 100% her gehört und allen ein Frohes Fest - aber Bikeunit sind Wic...r!
> Habe bis heute Morgen gegen 02:00 Uhr darauf gewartet dass das Fenster zum 24. aufgemacht wird - nichts passierte! Als ich mich dann gegen 09:00 aus dem Bett schälte wars ausverkauft! Ich weiß schon warum ich die ganze Bande um fahhrad de. verabscheue und da nichts kaufe.
> Und nochmal danke an den Tipgeber hier, für den geraubten Schlaf!



Haben doch einen adäquaten Ersatz. Hammerangebot...

Kona Operator DH in L für 1500


----------



## Puls220 (24. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Die bei Hibike sind wohl die Hochwertigen - da gibts 2 stück für 40 soviel kostet normal einer!
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...1/Willkommen-zum-HIBIKE-Weihnachtsmarkt….html



Ist aber der alte (MK I) - den gibts auch bei Rose und anderswo für 20

---

Günstige Protektorenjacke:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Suit-Protektorenjacke-schwarz-Mod-2011.html

661 Comp Pressure Suite für 64,90


----------



## Kesan (25. Dezember 2011)

Heute bei Bike Components Lupine Wilma 6 für 399 anstelle 480

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ngsset-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## maverick65 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wer kauft´n sowas, wenn es vergleichbares/besseres ohne deutschen Namen gibt ?


----------



## bertrueger (25. Dezember 2011)

Auf Berg-ab.de 

Saint 9-Fach Schalthebel für 23,80:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=174

SM-RT76L 6-Loch Bremsscheibe für 14,28:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=337

und viele weitere Schnäppchen! Der Shop ist sowieso sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruß Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (25. Dezember 2011)

Kennt momentan wohl jeder, nachdem er im Monat gefühlte 6578 Verkaufsanzeigen im PRIVATVERKAUF Unterforum reinhaut.......

MFG
k.




bertrueger schrieb:


> Auf Berg-ab.de
> 
> Saint 9-Fach Schalthebel für 23,80:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=174
> ...


----------



## forever (25. Dezember 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Auf Berg-ab.de
> 
> Saint 9-Fach Schalthebel für 23,80:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=174
> ...



Jap, Markus ist hier ja schon ewig lange am verkaufen, früher im Bikemarkt d.h. immer noch, und seit einigen Jahren eben so..
Die Preise sind top.


----------



## Icono (25. Dezember 2011)

Bin in letzter Zeit auch stutzig geworden. Werde dort demnächst auch mal ein paar Sachen ordern weil der Laden kurioserweise richtig heftige Kampfpreise im Gegensatz zu großen OnlineShops hat!


----------



## evilesel (25. Dezember 2011)

Icono schrieb:


> Bin in letzter Zeit auch stutzig geworden. Werde dort demnächst auch mal ein paar Sachen ordern weil der Laden kurioserweise richtig heftige Kampfpreise im Gegensatz zu großen OnlineShops hat!



Ich denke das er die ware ek +mwst verkauft und nur der reine mwst sein gewinn sind 
wenns die richtige Firma merkt wird es das vorerst gewesen sein


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2011)

Das Sortiment sieht eher nach Aufkaufen von irgendwelche Restposten-Paketen aus...


----------



## ToDusty (25. Dezember 2011)

*FULCRUM Red Metal 10 Laufradsatz - 71,40*

Satz ohne Schnellspanner!

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3027


----------



## Icono (25. Dezember 2011)

Mir egal solange ich mein Rad günstig aufgebaut bekomme!


----------



## IchWars (25. Dezember 2011)

Hab da vor kurzen versch. Protektoren gekauft.Alles einwandfrei und ne schnelle Lieferung.Da schau ich
 jetzt öfter rein!


----------



## svennox (25. Dezember 2011)

..der Laden ist TOP..
hab dort auch schon Teile geordert..
..haben auch einen speziellen LINK..nur für SONDERANGEBOTE !!!

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/

SONDERANGEBOTE :
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (25. Dezember 2011)

bitte müllt das hier nicht zu, ich schaue rein für angebote und lese nur erfahrungen... klasse!!!

dafür gibt es doch schon nen thread: *www.berg-ab.de Erfahrungen*


----------



## conny.maus (25. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
10% auf Alles, Gutscheincode: RX5NEDS46R2
Ab 100 Oironen und bis morgen.
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...Path=/Shops/62843200/Categories/SpecialOffers
Gruass,
die Conny.


----------



## motorsportfreak (25. Dezember 2011)

forever schrieb:


> Jap, Markus ist hier ja schon ewig lange am verkaufen, früher im Bikemarkt d.h. immer noch, und seit einigen Jahren eben so..
> Die Preise sind top.





Hab da zu Bikemarktzeiten eine komplette XT-Bremse zum Top-Preis gekauft!

Und heute die SM-RT76 in 203 und 180 zum Top-Tarif!!


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann baut ihm doch nen Altar, wenn er so selbstlos abgibt!


----------



## motorsportfreak (25. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann baut ihm doch nen Altar, wenn er so selbstlos abgibt!



mach ich..................


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2011)

kungfu schrieb:


> Kennt momentan wohl jeder, nachdem er im Monat gefÃ¼hlte 6578 Verkaufsanzeigen im PRIVATVERKAUF Unterforum reinhaut.......
> 
> MFG
> k.



Leute..anstatt zu labern, solltest IHR HIER vielleicht auch mal was zur Sache posten..z.b. ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, oder so!??? 

Und weils so schÃ¶n ist: BremsbelÃ¤ge von Alligator z.B. fÃ¼r 4,74â¬..andere max. 6â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=50_53_64



achja..hab ich schon erwÃ¤hnt, daÃ bergab.de ein geiler shop ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=50_53_64
> 
> 
> 
> achja..hab ich schon erwähnt, daß bergab.de ein geiler shop ist



Willst Du hier jetzt jedes verdammte Scheißprodukt von dem schlecht sortierten Laden einzeln verlinken?

Zurück zum Thema. Ausverkauf auf wiggle:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sale/components/?ris=1


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Willst Du hier jetzt jedes verdammte ScheiÃprodukt von dem schlecht sortierten Laden einzeln verlinken?
> 
> ZurÃ¼ck zum Thema. Ausverkauf auf wiggle:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sale/components/?ris=1



Was soll denn dieser undifferenzierte pseudo-schnapper-link mitteilen und was ist an Alligator-BelÃ¤gen fÃ¼r 4,74â¬ scheizze? 

Wiggle ist doch eher ein sehr schlecht sortierter Mega-Discounter. Ich kauf da auch gerne aber vielleicht solltest Du besser mal die hiesige Wirtschaft unterstÃ¼tzen, anstatt diese zu dissen...man muss ja nicht unbedingt alles von den Inselaffen kaufen.

Hibike z.B.: Conti MK Protection 2,2 im 2er Set fÃ¼r 40â¬
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ection-Faltreifen-2er-Set-55-559-26x2-20.html


----------



## zuki (26. Dezember 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was soll denn dieser undifferenzierte pseudo-schnapper-link mitteilen und was ist an Alligator-Belägen für 4,74 scheizze?



Auch wenn ich hier Diskussionen vermeiden möchte. Die gefühlten, letzten 30 links waren irgendwelche @bergabshop.xyz links. Und jeden Bremsbelag einzeln, bei einem in 5 Minuten überblickten Warenangebot zu verlinken ist etwas dürftig.


----------



## evilesel (26. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier Diskussionen vermeiden möchte. Die gefühlten, letzten 30 links waren irgendwelche @bergabshop.xyz links. Und jeden Bremsbelag einzeln, bei einem in 5 Minuten überblickten Warenangebot zu verlinken ist etwas dürftig.


  ganz meiner Meinung


----------



## RW_Eddy (26. Dezember 2011)

Weiter mit Schäppchen......

Tagesangebot: RADON ZR 7 zu 699 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html


----------



## Ryxxs (26. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund der letzten 30 Links, bin ich auf den billigen Saintshifter aufmerksam geworden. Keine Diskussion, umarmt euch und macht weiter mit diesem super Thread hier...

UND HÖRT AUF RUMZUHEULEN, ist ja grauenhaft...Man kann Sachen auch freundlich sagen, es gibt viele Leute die es nur gut meinen.

Grüße


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2011)

Eben, Berg ab ist top was Service und Preise angeht, 
dass konventionelle Fachhändler bei den Preisen die Augen verdrehen kann ich verstehen aber thats business... 

wen die Farbe nicht stört: 
Reverse PVC Bash weiß 6,90eur:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...mluZz1yZXZlcnNlK2Jhc2gmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=20947


und Reverse Schraubgriffe 6,90eur: 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...nNlK3NjaHJhdWJncmlmZmUmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=21173


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2011)

Bei Bike discount gibts den Cube Fritzz rahmen in 16" für 349 Euro (ohne Dämpfer, versch. Farben). Falls jemand noch nen gutes Enduro für kleine Menschen sucht . 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a55516/fritzz-sl-2011-metal-orange.html

grüße,
Jan


----------



## osbow (26. Dezember 2011)

*******. Eine Nummer größer und ich hätte zugeschlagen.


----------



## ollum104 (27. Dezember 2011)

Go Cycle Weihnachts Sale

Vielleicht ist ja fÃ¼r den einen oder anderen was dabei...
Ein paar Sachen sind schon nicht schlecht...

YETI 303 R-DH Rahmen FOX DHX 5.0 S Team fÃ¼r 1099â¬
2010er RockShox Lyrik Coil DH 170 mm Federgabel 1.5", weiÃ  rot fÃ¼r 419â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei RCZ gibts die SRAM Cassette XX X-G1099 - Silver fÃ¼r 201,91â¬. Davon kÃ¶nnen dann mit 12% Gutschein nochmal ein paar Euro abgezogen werden. ErhÃ¤ltlich ist allerdings "nur" die 11-32 Version.


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Dezember 2011)

gibt es aktuell funktionierende Rabattcodes für Chainreaction Cycles?


----------



## bikesurfer (28. Dezember 2011)

Bell Sweep von 2009 fÃ¼r 49â¬
http://http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000817&lang=DEU&product=A010069


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Dezember 2011)

diverse Hope Laufradsätze bei bike-box.de

http://www.bike-box.de/


----------



## Spirit_Moon (29. Dezember 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Auf Berg-ab.de
> 
> Saint 9-Fach Schalthebel für 23,80:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=174
> ...



Danke für den Link. Hab gleich nen Schwung der Scheiben gekauft. Der Preis war ja der Knaller


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei RCZ gibt's die Rock Sox Revelation RL für 288.
Gibt's bei RCZ noch zusätzlich einen Gutscheincode dazu? 


Kurz offtopic: Ist die Gabel per dual air absenkbar?


----------



## downi (29. Dezember 2011)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt's die Rock Sox Revelation RL für 288.
> Gibt's bei RCZ noch zusätzlich einen Gutscheincode dazu?



RCZ12PP mit 12% ab 100 Euro Einkaufswert

"Offer available until Sunday the 01st January 2012 at midnight (CET)"


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Dezember 2011)

downi schrieb:


> RCZ12PP mit 12% ab 100 Euro Einkaufswert
> 
> "Offer available until Sunday the 01st January 2012 at midnight (CET)"



auf der produktseite steht:
"**The discount code is not available for this product", also wird der Code wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Kamelle (29. Dezember 2011)

Hy der Betrag muß min. 100 sein nach dem du die 12% abgezogen hast.
Gruß Kamellle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (29. Dezember 2011)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Hy der Betrag muÃ min. 100â¬ sein nach dem du die 12% abgezogen hast.
> GruÃ Kamellle



ist mir schon klar, nur geht der Code nicht eben bei diesem Product (der RS Gabel), es wird auf der Produktseite zur gabel darauf hingewiesen...
und 288â¬ -12% sind wohl noch deutlich Ã¼ber 100â¬
Ich will damit sagen, dass einige Produkte auf der Seite von dem 12% Nachlass ausgeschlossen sind!


----------



## Cawi (29. Dezember 2011)

DT190-Alpine-Aerolite Laufradsatz
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Swiss-Aerolite-1290g-Laufradsatz::39364.html


----------



## sic_ (29. Dezember 2011)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> diverse Hope LaufradsÃ¤tze bei bike-box.de
> 
> http://www.bike-box.de/



Ist kein wirklicher Schnapper.

Ich hab bei einem local-dealer 390â¬ fÃ¼r den Satz Pro 2 Evo SP mit EX721 inklusive Adapter (SSP/15mm/20mm/..) gezahlt.


----------



## TonySoprano (29. Dezember 2011)

bei bike-components als Auslaufartikel:  

Hope Pro 2 + Mavic 717 Disc 6-Loch Laufradsatz HR mit X-12 Achse fÃ¼r 299,-â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Laufradsatz-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2011)

Cawi schrieb:


> DT190-Alpine-Aerolite Laufradsatz
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Swiss-Aerolite-1290g-Laufradsatz::39364.html



Wenn jetzt noch die aufbauqualität stimmen würde


----------



## Taxoffice! (29. Dezember 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Ist kein wirklicher Schnapper.
> 
> Ich hab bei einem local-dealer 390 für den Satz Pro 2 Evo SP mit EX721 inklusive Adapter (SSP/15mm/20mm/..) gezahlt.



 Bei bike-box kostet der gleiche 40 weniger. Ebenfalls interessant:
Hope Pro 2 EVO/DT Comp/FR 30 für 315


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (29. Dezember 2011)

Die hope hoops gibt es auch hier im Bikemarkt von Sören zu guten Preisen. (Speer Laufräder)


----------



## Kesan (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei Dailydeal gibs heute einen Profirad Gutschein 60 für 30. Kenne den Shop nicht aber vielleicht für irgendjemand interessant 

http://dailydeal.de/gutscheine/specialdeal1


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei crc wurden die Preise gestern wieder gewürfelt. Billiges wurde teuer und Teures billig.

Man fragt sich, was da für ein Prinzip hinter steckt.

zB

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63317


----------



## Innsbruuucker (29. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/281

Z.B. Crank Brothers Opium LRS fÃ¼r 375â¬ :O
HÃ¤tte schon einen bestellt wÃ¤re da nicht der neue Sponsor  aber alleine wegen dem Bonzenfaktor hehe


----------



## herbstl78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/281
> 
> Z.B. Crank Brothers Opium LRS für 375 :O
> Hätte schon einen bestellt wäre da nicht der neue Sponsor  aber alleine wegen dem Bonzenfaktor hehe



alles ausverkauft


----------



## Snap4x (29. Dezember 2011)

Ma eben 63% reduziert


----------



## Landyphil (29. Dezember 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/281
> 
> Z.B. Crank Brothers Opium LRS für 375 :O
> Hätte schon einen bestellt wäre da nicht der neue Sponsor  aber alleine wegen dem Bonzenfaktor hehe



Das ist doch reine vera*che , die Laufräder sind die Artikel die im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern günstig sind. Aber gerade diese sind Ausverkauft und nicht lieferbar, bestellen zu diesem Preis kann man sie auch nicht. Der Iodine 2 Lenker unter 20,- Euro ist günstig, den Rest habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (30. Dezember 2011)

Gestern waren sie noch lieferbar.
Sorry, hätts früher posten sollen...

Edit: Am 28.12


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Kind Shock I900 (und I950) gibts bei Bikebox gÃ¼nstig und anscheinend in (fast) allen LÃ¤ngen und Durchmessern.

I900 ohne Lenkerhebel nur *110â¬*  - mit (neuem) Hebel 150â¬

(I950 ohne Hebel 150â¬ mit Hebel lohnt sich eigentlich ned - da kriegt man scho ne 2011er Reverb zu dem Preis...)


----------



## ollum104 (1. Januar 2012)

Race Face Atlas FR Flat Bar für 38


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (1. Januar 2012)

Answer Direct Mount

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63722


----------



## Stefan.B (1. Januar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a43103/zr-team-7-0.html

ZR Team 7.0 für 699,-


----------



## good.times (2. Januar 2012)

Bei Superstar Components sind die Mag Lite und ULTRA Mag Pedale ein paar Pfund günstiger...

Frohes Neues,
Times


----------



## Puls220 (2. Januar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Die Kind Shock I900 (und I950) gibts bei Bikebox günstig und anscheinend in (fast) allen Längen und Durchmessern.
> 
> I900 ohne Lenkerhebel nur *110*  - mit (neuem) Hebel 150
> 
> (I950 ohne Hebel 150 mit Hebel lohnt sich eigentlich ned - da kriegt man scho ne 2011er Reverb zu dem Preis...)



Nachfolgemodell Dropzone für 125 bei Hibike:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Kind-Shock-Dropzone-Vario-Sattelstuetze.html


----------



## Xah88 (2. Januar 2012)

Hier der Link zu den aktuellen CRC-Sale:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx

Hat jemand by the way noch einen 10 Pfund/Voucher Rabattcode? Meiner ist leider abegelaufen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand by the way noch einen 10 Pfund/Voucher Rabattcode? Meiner ist leider abegelaufen




You´ve got Mail ...


----------



## Sickculture (2. Januar 2012)

einen solchen Voucher suche ich auch ;-)


----------



## Xah88 (2. Januar 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> You´ve got Mail ...



Super, vielen lieben Dank...du hast dann die kommenden Wochen auch Post


----------



## elementer (2. Januar 2012)

Race Face Atlas FR Kurbeln 175mm / 83mm Achse für 99,95 find ich ziemlich gut.

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_39&products_id=3344

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Januar 2012)

Syntace Superforce...... billiger habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß aus München

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12515/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau.html


----------



## TonySoprano (2. Januar 2012)

guck mal bei ebay, den gibts da vom HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 19,99â¬, allerdings nur in 105mm


----------



## SkyDogCowboy (2. Januar 2012)

sorry offtopic ich weiß aber wie bekommen ich so einen Voucher von CRC ich dachte immer man bekommt den wenn man was (teures) bestellt. Paket kam heute von CRC an aber nichts drin = / also wenn ich auf diesem Weg auch drum bitten darf. Danke sehr würde mich freuen !!!


----------



## Snap4x (2. Januar 2012)

SkyDogCowboy schrieb:


> sorry offtopic ich weiß aber wie bekommen ich so einen Voucher von CRC ich dachte immer man bekommt den wenn man was (teures) bestellt. Paket kam heute von CRC an aber nichts drin = / also wenn ich auf diesem Weg auch drum bitten darf. Danke sehr würde mich freuen !!!



Bekommste per Mail... nur ausgewählte Kunden denk ich mal, die schon bissl was in CRC reingesteckt haben^^


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2012)

In den letzten Paketen hatte ich fast immer so einen Voucher drin - das schöne ist ja, dass die mehrfach verwendbar sind ... 

Aber nun wieder zu den Schnäppchen


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand einen Gutschein übrig hat: Gerne per PN. Danke! 

Und noch ein Schnäppchen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50592


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (3. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> *Wenn jemand einen Gutschein übrig hat: Gerne per PN. Danke! *


da würde ich mich anschließen....wollte gerade was bestellen mit meinem 10 Pfund Gutschein und bin wohl ein paar Tage zu spät


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Gutschein übrig hat: Gerne per PN. Danke!


 
ich hätte auch starkes interesse. 
warte schon seit tagen auf ne neue crc-rabattaktion.
bei über 200 euro würde sich das schon lohnen .


----------



## Egika (3. Januar 2012)

so, nu is aber gut mit den CRC-Gutscheinen.
Eröffnet dafür bitte einen neuen Thread.
Hier sollten Schnäppchen gepostet werden!


----------



## leithuhn (3. Januar 2012)

Ganz praktisch für den schnellen Gabelservice:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_30843.htm?WT.mc_id=2012-01-02-17-32
Gruss


----------



## rODAHn (3. Januar 2012)

leithuhn schrieb:


> Ganz praktisch für den schnellen Gabelservice:
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_30843.htm?WT.mc_id=2012-01-02-17-32
> Gruss



Danke!


----------



## HanzOberlander (3. Januar 2012)

CORSAIR Longsleeve braun L  von 39.95EUR auf 9.52EUR+Versand:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2756
SOMBRIO Hockey Jersey S von 89.00EUR auf 3.57EUR+Versand:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2921

Wer L oder S trägt sollte zuschlagen!-_-°
p.s. aus aktuellem anlass:
            Heute, 00:44


krysheri schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch ein 10Pfund (wird auch in   umgerechnet) Gutschein übrig, wer den will soll sich per PN melden.
> Bedingung: min. 75Pfund Bestellung, nur vorrätige Sachen, gültig bis ~12 Janaur


mfg m


----------



## Kingpin78 (4. Januar 2012)

Neue 2012 Shimano XT Gruppe bestehend aus Kurbel inkl. Innenlager, Schalthebeln, Kassette, Umwerfer, Kette und Schaltwerk - in diversen Konfigurationen

Transalp24 Versand


Gruß Kingpin78


----------



## Robby810 (4. Januar 2012)

Der Sommer steht vor der Tür ;-)

Sugoi RS Trägerhose bei H&S für 74,95 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a43710/details.html


----------



## Spike777 (4. Januar 2012)

abo! wer eine günstige domain gefunden hat bitte posten


----------



## Hacky 2003 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Spike777
Du solltest das im Suche ein Schnäppchen Tread poosten da ist es besser aufgehoben.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Und Du hättest ihm ne PM schicken sollen, dann hätte ich nicht nochmal umsonst reingeschaut! 

Sorry!


----------



## bobons (5. Januar 2012)

CRC hat wieder mal die Preise gewürfelt:

z.B. Manitou Evolver ISX-4 Shock 2010 230mm - 70mm Stroke  146.00


----------



## K3RMIT (5. Januar 2012)

Robby810 schrieb:


> Der Sommer steht vor der Tür ;-)
> 
> Sugoi RS Trägerhose bei H&S für 74,95
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a43710/details.html




bei mir steht die für 89 drin 
Top Hose, würd mir am liebsten eine dritte noch kaufen weil die so guad is


----------



## Kesan (5. Januar 2012)

2er Set Maxxis Ardent FR MaxxPro ExoProtection 26x2,4 für 54,95. Für 2 stk eigentlich guter preis.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...o-2er-Set-Faltreifen-mit-EXO-Protection-.html





K3RMIT schrieb:


> bei mir steht die für 89 drin
> Top Hose, würd mir am liebsten eine dritte noch kaufen weil die so guad is



Ja richtig , war ja auch gestern Tagesangebot


----------



## ticris (5. Januar 2012)

*Gore Bike Wear Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER® Active Shell Jacke für 99,95 - *noch interessant für m Träger.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Active-Shell-Jacke-FS11---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## ticris (5. Januar 2012)

*Feedback Sports Montageständer Pro Elite für 195,00 EUR*
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24290_Montagestaender-Pro-Elite-.html

Teures, aber wirklich gutes Teil. Scheint mir ein  recht gutes Angebot.


----------



## Puls220 (5. Januar 2012)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Neue 2012 Shimano XT Gruppe bestehend aus Kurbel inkl. Innenlager, Schalthebeln, Kassette, Umwerfer, Kette und Schaltwerk - in diversen Konfigurationen
> 
> Transalp24 Versand
> 
> ...




Kein echtes Schnäppchen - gibt es laut Anzeige in bike 2/2012 für 333 bei bike-components.de

(Dort ist noch nichts zu sehen, wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis das Angebot online geht)

Crank Brothers Iodine 2 (mit QR20 / X12) soll's da übrigens auch für 399 geben (war ja an anderer Stelle schnell vergriffen)

Vermutlich am besten anrufen...


----------



## Sickculture (5. Januar 2012)

Falls noch nicht erwähnt:

Rock Shox Reverb für 169,99 Euro
Minus 10 Euro Bewertungsprämie nur noch 159,99 (Versandkostenfrei!)

Bruegelmann.de
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/rockshox-reverb-316mm-mmx/305387.html


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Januar 2012)

Topp .. soll ja sogar das 2012 Modell sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (5. Januar 2012)

prima, vor allem da ich noch nen 20 Gutschein über habe.
Aber das ist ja die Matchmakerversion, wie mache ich die fest, wenn ich keine Matchmakerschellen habe?


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Januar 2012)

Geht auch so ohne Probleme!


----------



## flowbike (5. Januar 2012)

ja, aber iwie muß ich die ja befestigen. Ich habe die Magura MT und bekomme da jetzt die Shiftmix-Schellen, dann wären die normalen Schellen der SRAM-Trigger über. Damit könnte es ja gehen, oder?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Januar 2012)

Doch, das geht. Schau mal hier im Reverb-Thread. Ich war mir vor der Bestellung auch unsicher, wenig später hatte jemand diese schöne Seitenansicht gepostet. Dort wo auf dem Bild der Bremshebel ist, ist dann ohne halt nur die blanke Schraube zu sehen, was aber nicht weiter stört. Ich würde immer wieder die Matchmaker-Variante kaufen, dann ist man gewappnet für den Fall, dass man doch mal Matchmaker-X-fähige Komponenten verbaut. Weitere Fragen würde ich lieber in den entsprechenden Threads oder per PN stellen, sonst bekommst du gleich wieder Probleme mit der Nur-Schnäppchen-Polizei


----------



## freetourer (5. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Geht auch so ohne Probleme!



und wie genau?


----------



## provester (5. Januar 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht erwähnt:
> 
> Rock Shox Reverb für 169,99 Euro
> Minus 10 Euro Bewertungsprämie nur noch 159,99 (Versandkostenfrei!)
> ...



Hammer - direkt geordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Januar 2012)

sorry .. wird per PN geklärt..


----------



## provester (5. Januar 2012)

@kuka-berlin:

jetzt bin ich auch verunsichert - ist die Lenker-Schelle dabei (bei der Matchmaker-Version) oder muss ich die mir noch besorgen?

sorry für OT


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Januar 2012)

Der Reverb-Hebel ist die Schelle. An diesen kann man dann wenn man möchte noch einen Shifter und/oder einen passenden Bremshebel montieren.


----------



## Tomz (5. Januar 2012)

Weis jemand ob es aktuell einen gültigen Gutscheincode bei RCZ gibt?
Ich hätte einen Warenkorb mit fast 500 Euro


----------



## Kamelle (5. Januar 2012)

Zurzeit NEIN 

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (5. Januar 2012)

Nachdem Hibike seit kurz vor Weihnachten nicht geschafft hat mir ne Reverb mit rechtem Hebel fÃ¼r 179â¬ zu liefern hab ich sie mir jetzt hier bei BrÃ¼gelmann bestellt - und dazu gleich noch die Platzangst Trailtech fÃ¼r 69â¬ 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich jetzt endlich eine...


----------



## provester (5. Januar 2012)

Tomz schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es aktuell einen gültigen Gutscheincode bei RCZ gibt?
> Ich hätte einen Warenkorb mit fast 500 Euro



Versuch mal: RCZ12PP

(Mail ist allerdings vom 01.01.12)

Gruß


----------



## zuki (5. Januar 2012)

Herrjeh! Könnt Ihr Eure Freude über gekaufte Konsumgüter, Diskussionen über eine mögliche mindere Produktqualität und abgelaufene Gutscheincodes nicht in separaten Threads oder per PN austauschen?

Diese Kritik schicke ich nicht per PN, da das Thema hier schon wieder von so vielen Teilnehmern zerlabert wurde. 

Man bekommt jedes mal eine update E-mail und freut sich auf neue Schnäppchen...


----------



## hotrod27 (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

habe noch ein Trickstuff Cleg Bremsenset zu verkaufen. Es handelt sich um eine Zweikolbenbremse am Hinterrad und die Vierkolben Vorderrad Bremssattel. Die Bremshebel sind identisch. Die Cleg sieht echt verfÃ¼hrerisch aus und macht ne Menge SpaÃ. Die Bremskraft liegt af dem Niveau einer Shimano Saint oder darÃ¼ber. Die Far be der Bremse ist schwarz und Bilder gibt es aus Anfrage. 
Wollte fÃ¼r die Bremse noch ca. 180â¬ haben. Neupreis lag bei knapp 700â¬

Hot Rod


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Januar 2012)

Bei RCZ kann man noch bis einschließlich Sonntag, 07.01.2012 weiter Schnäppchen machen:

30% auf alle LEZYNE-Produkte: RCZLEZ30 
20% auf alle MAXXIS-Reifen: RCZMX20

Falls jemand noch einen Voucher von CRC über hätte, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (5. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Herrjeh! KÃ¶nnt Ihr Eure Freude Ã¼ber gekaufte KonsumgÃ¼ter, Diskussionen Ã¼ber eine mÃ¶gliche mindere ProduktqualitÃ¤t und abgelaufene Gutscheincodes nicht in separaten Threads oder per PN austauschen?
> 
> Diese Kritik schicke ich nicht per PN, da das Thema hier schon wieder von so vielen Teilnehmern zerlabert wurde.
> 
> Man bekommt jedes mal eine update E-mail und freut sich auf neue SchnÃ¤ppchen...



Verdammt noch mal! Hier sollen nur SchnÃ¤ppchen gepostet werden. Laber also hier nicht rum, wenn du kein SchnÃ¤ppchen kundtun kannst. 

*Procraft H-Lifter fÃ¼r *99,90 â¬
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/Procraft-Sattelstuetze-H-Lifter-400-mm-95-mm-verstellbar.html

@Sickculture: Danke. Die Reverb kam gerade richtig. Wenn das wirklich die 2012er Retail ist wÃ¤re das ein vorzÃ¼gliches SchnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## freetourer (5. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Herrjeh! Könnt Ihr Eure Freude über gekaufte Konsumgüter, Diskussionen über eine mögliche mindere Produktqualität und abgelaufene Gutscheincodes nicht in separaten Threads oder per PN austauschen?
> 
> Diese Kritik schicke ich nicht per PN, da das Thema hier schon wieder von so vielen Teilnehmern zerlabert wurde.
> 
> Man bekommt jedes mal eine update E-mail und freut sich auf neue Schnäppchen...




ooooohhhhhh

eine runde mitleid


----------



## Robby810 (5. Januar 2012)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> bei mir steht die für 89 drin
> Top Hose, würd mir am liebsten eine dritte noch kaufen weil die so guad is



Sorry. Das war gester der " Tagesartikel" für 74,95 . Hab mir noch eine geschossen ( die dritte )


----------



## TonySoprano (5. Januar 2012)

Robby810 schrieb:


> Sorry. Das war gester der " Tagesartikel" für 74,95 . Hab mir noch eine geschossen ( die dritte )



Die gibts doch immer wieder mal zu dem Kurs im Tagesangebot 

Nochmals um 50,- reduziert:  Hope Pro2 LRS mit X-12 jetzt 249,- !!

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Laufradsatz-Modell-2010---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## onkel2306 (5. Januar 2012)

@ hotrod27

Du postet hier falsch - melde dich doch bitte denoch mal auf meine Anfragen. Wär nett.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2012)

hat hier noch wer probleme mit den 10â¬ Bruegelmann gutscheinen fÃ¼rs newsletter anmelden?


----------



## Kurtchen (6. Januar 2012)

Nein, gestern hat es noch funktioniert...


----------



## osbow (6. Januar 2012)

Mountain King 2,4" Faltreifen fÃ¼r 11,95 â¬. Zwar steht in der Beschreibung Faltreifen, die Nummer lÃ¤sst aber auf einen Drahtreifen schlieÃen, oder?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k980/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html


----------



## MAX01 (6. Januar 2012)

bei RCZ 10% auf Shimano-Artikel
GÃ¼nstig ist das XTR RD-M980 GS fÃ¼r 86.53â¬ inkl 10%Code

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-rear-derailleur-xtr-m-980-shadow-gs-10-speed.html

In order to get the "SPECIAL LOW PRICES", please use the code : RCZSHIM10 on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitonly (6. Januar 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hat hier noch wer probleme mit den 10 Bruegelmann gutscheinen fürs newsletter anmelden?



es gibt ja noch die Produktbewertung...


----------



## Orwell (6. Januar 2012)

*Kind Shock Super Natural Remote 385mm 31,6mm fÃ¼r 179,90â¬ inkl Versand:*

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-Natural-Remote-Sattelstuetze-316::42930.html


----------



## Sahnie (6. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Mountain King 2,4" Faltreifen für 11,95 . Zwar steht in der Beschreibung Faltreifen, die Nummer lässt aber auf einen Drahtreifen schließen, oder?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k980/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html



Das sind die Faltreifen aus dem indischen Werk. Übelste Qualität, schlechter Rundlauf, rutschige Wulst, die Seitenwände knistern richtig. Von Conti kann man nur die Black Chili fahren...


----------



## osbow (6. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## univega2001 (6. Januar 2012)

1l Notubesmilch 10
http://r2-bike.com/NoTubes-Dichtmilch-1l
gruß
Horst


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2012)

Geil, Danke...wollte allerdings 4 Flaschen bestellen und wurde auf 1 angepasst. Denen geht wohl der Sprit aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (6. Januar 2012)

univega2001 schrieb:


> 1l Notubesmilch 10
> http://r2-bike.com/NoTubes-Dichtmilch-1l
> gruß
> Horst



Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um 1 Liter sondern um 946ml !!!! 

Augen auf beim Kauf im Internet


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um 1 Liter sondern um 946ml !!!!
> 
> Augen auf beim Kauf im Internet



Erbsenzähler/Klug**.......auf die 54ml kann ich pfeifen wenn ich das Zeugs 17 günstiger bekomme.

Schöner Rotwild Rahmen in S:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000733&product=A008263


----------



## Büscherammler (6. Januar 2012)

Hatten scheinbar nur ein paar Flascherl. Habe zumindest keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Januar 2012)

Nachtrag zur Brügelmann Reverb.

Es ist das 2011/2012 Zwischenmodell (Silberner Ring und neuer Leitungsabgang) in einer Bulk-Verpackung gekommen, also in einer Tüte ohne Entlüftungskit und Leitungsclips .
(Hab zum Glück noch ein Kit hier)

 Kuka


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um 1 Liter sondern um 946ml !!!!
> 
> Augen auf beim Kauf im Internet



Gibt ne Packung Gummibärchen dazu und die Packgröße resultiert eben aus dem imperialem Maßsystem.

Ansonsten sollen alle ne Flasche bekommen und ich spare mir das Foto der soeben vor Ort bezogenen Flaschen


----------



## damage0099 (6. Januar 2012)

zur notubes dichtmilch: Kriegte den Newsletter auch, konnte 4 Pullen ordern, Lieferzeit jedoch 4 Wochen, solange hält meine jetzige noch.

sry für OT, das war nur zur Info!


----------



## theworldburns (6. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Brügelmann Reverb.
> 
> Es ist das 2011/2012 Zwischenmodell (Silberner Ring und neuer Leitungsabgang) in einer Bulk-Verpackung gekommen, also in einer Tüte ohne Entlüftungskit und Leitungsclips .
> (Hab zum Glück noch ein Kit hier)
> ...



na super...


----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> na super...



Aber ehrlich. Wieso schreiben die nicht irgendwas in der richtung dabei? Wie kürzt man jetzt die Leitung? Wieso ist auf den Bild ein schwarzer Ring? Ich fühl mich grad ein wenig veräppelt


----------



## Sickculture (6. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Brügelmann Reverb.
> 
> Es ist das 2011/2012 Zwischenmodell (Silberner Ring und neuer Leitungsabgang) in einer Bulk-Verpackung gekommen, also in einer Tüte ohne Entlüftungskit und Leitungsclips .
> (Hab zum Glück noch ein Kit hier)
> ...



Na suppi -  ich habe meine noch nicht bekommen und bin da mal gespannt.

Hat sich jemand bei Brügelmann schon beschwert? Es steht nichts von Bulk Version, nichts davon, dass das Entlüftungskit fehlt, usw.

EDIT:
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/174182
120ml Hydraulic Fluid für Reverb - 2,95 Euro versandkostenfrei


----------



## provester (6. Januar 2012)

edit: verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe im reverb thread mal was gepostet dazu. Hier wären uns bestimmt einige dankbar, wenn wir hier nicht alles zu spammen.

Hier der thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222&highlight=Reverb+bulk&page=30


----------



## rms69 (7. Januar 2012)

Die RockShox Relevation RLT Ti Dual Air gibt's bei Amazon um 277.-

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Revelation-weiss-silber-201000076/dp/B0044ZWYII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325925581&sr=8-1"]RockShox Gabel Revelation RLT Ti DualAir: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

lg rms69

p.s. leider nur 1x und weiss-silber sollte auch passen.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2012)

Wusste garnicht, dass Rockshox einen eigenen SchnÃ¤ppchenladen hat?

Weisst du ob die RLT Ti tapered oder 1 1/8el ist? Da steht ja nix bei.


*
PS: oh jetzt kostet sie wieder 450 â¬ * 

BTW, die Novatec X-Light naben gibt es bei cnc und cesur-bikes fÃ¼r um die 100 â¬, taugen die und kann wer sagen ob die umbaufÃ¤hig sind?


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Januar 2012)

Gewichtsalternative zur MT6, dafÃ¼r ausgereift und mit Carbonhebel!

Magura Matra SL Magnesium mit Storm SL Scheiben 2011er Modell.
Set komplett konfigurierbar fÃ¼r 284,90â¬!

Inkl. kompletter Ti-Hardware fÃ¼r Bremssattel und Scheibe 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ta-SL-Magnesium-Storm-SL-Mod-2011--18751.html


----------



## rms69 (7. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weisst du ob die RLT Ti tapered oder 1 1/8el ist?



leider nein - aber das Bild sieht nicht nach "tapered" aus.


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Januar 2012)

Bei Brügelmann gibt es günstig 
XT-Kette und Kassette (beides 9fach):

z.B. 2 Stück XT HG93 Kette für 28 incl. Versand (Bei Vorkasse Bestellung und 10 Gutschein):
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eder-fuer-9-fachsuper-schmal-mpin/227567.html

Oder XT Kassette 11-34 Zähne für 37 incl. Versand (mit Gutschein + Vorkassebestellung)
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/kassette-xtas-9-fach-07-11-1/224146.html


----------



## TonySoprano (8. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## vase2k (8. Januar 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> über diesen Link 280,-, oder mein cache spinnt :/
> 
> RockShox Gabel Revelation RLT Ti DualAir: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit




[halb-OT]
Dein Cache spinnt nicht  Bei mir steht auch noch der entsprechende Preis da. Allerdings nur noch eine verfügbar.
[/halb-OT]

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Markusso (8. Januar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Inkl. kompletter Ti-Hardware für Bremssattel und Scheibe



Wo steht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Januar 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> Wo steht das?



Sage ich, weil die eigendlich bei der SL Magnesium zur Serienausstattung gehöhren.

Ich habe mir von einem halben Jahr ein Set für 333 bei Ebay gesichert und mich schon gefreut, da waren aber nur Stahlschrauben mit dabei.
Vorgestern hab ich die von TNC erhalten und dort ist der komplette Ti-Kit dabei.

 Kuka


----------



## aka (8. Januar 2012)

Finde ich günstig:
http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-041-0..._1_27?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326024688&sr=1-27
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Freeride-Gabel-Domain-201000101/dp/B003UW9OB6/ref=sr_1_14?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326024765&sr=1-14"]RockShox Freeride Gabel Domain RC Coil, weiss, 180mm, 201000101: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## sic_ (8. Januar 2012)

Für den Leichtbaukomponentenfeiler: 

http://www.tchibo.de/Mini-Schleifmaschine-p400010858.html


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, dass Rockshox einen eigenen SchnÃ¤ppchenladen hat?
> 
> Weisst du ob die RLT Ti tapered oder 1 1/8el ist? Da steht ja nix bei.
> 
> ...



taugen tun die novas schon gut, umbauen lassen die soch m.m.n. nicht - liegt wohl an den Lagerdurchmesser....


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2012)

Danke, dann ist das nichts.


----------



## flowbike (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn du umrüstbare Novatecs suchst, schau mal bei superstar nach den switch Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gi7mo (9. Januar 2012)

*X.9 Schaltwerk 10-fach lang grün 2011 - 39,95*





http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a59445/x-9-schaltwerk-10-fach-lang-gruen.html


----------



## look kg 481 (9. Januar 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Na suppi -  ich habe meine noch nicht bekommen und bin da mal gespannt.
> 
> Hat sich jemand bei Brügelmann schon beschwert? Es steht nichts von Bulk Version, nichts davon, dass das Entlüftungskit fehlt, usw.
> 
> ...




mit 5 Euro mindermengenzuschlag .....


----------



## austriacarp (10. Januar 2012)

Bremsbeläge für die neue Code 2011 unter 10
http://www.ebay.at/itm/4-pair-LOADE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eaee5b74


----------



## othu (10. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge für die neue Code 2011 unter 10
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/4-pair-LOADE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eaee5b74



hier dauerhaft günstig:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=136


----------



## mrwulf (10. Januar 2012)

Billiger kommt man nicht an die XTR PDM 980 Pedale ran: 69,- und mit einer Produktbewertung minus 10,-.... ->59,90 für die XTR Pedale sind sensationell. 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...-spd-10ohne-reflektorenmit-cleats/251043.html


----------



## Xah88 (10. Januar 2012)

Bikeunit-Sale :

http://www.bikeunit.de/reduziert/parts.html?c=2_20120109_bun_v1&_cid=24_20120109_2_3_6_0_0_0

Schwalbe DH Schlauch 6 , verschieden Rahmen, Lenker und Schläuche...


----------



## krysheri (10. Januar 2012)

RCZ Code RCZYU10 (gÃ¼ltig bis 15.1 bei mind. ~115â¬ Einkauf)


----------



## pinochio2 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

nun weiß ich nicht ob es erlaubt ist, für ein eigenes Schnäppchen zu posten. Aber da es ein Tagesangebot ist, wird es sonst schon abgelaufen sein, wenn es hier erscheint. Oder es bekommt gar keiner mit. 
Ansonsten lieber Admin - einfach löschen

Nur morgen als Tagesangebot und streng limitiert zu haben

DT Swiss XRC 100 Single Shot Federgabel, Carbonfarben für 449 Euro.
DT Swiss Laufradsatz X 1800 100/135 mm / 5 mm / QR   für 179 Euro

www.snake-bikes.de --- unter Sonderangeboten ab 00.00 Uhr am 11.01.2011

Lieferzeit ca. 10 Tage

Mit Grüßen 
Pinochio2


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2012)

mach dir doch einfach mal die mühe den ersten beitrag in diesem thread zu lesen!


----------



## pinochio2 (10. Januar 2012)

Lese hier schon seit langem, aber die erste Seite habe ich noch gar nicht aufgeschlagen. Das nächste Angebot kommt in den Bikemarkt.
Verzeiht mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (10. Januar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Bikeunit-Sale :
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/reduziert/parts.html?c=2_20120109_bun_v1&_cid=24_20120109_2_3_6_0_0_0
> 
> Schwalbe DH Schlauch 6 , verschieden Rahmen, Lenker und Schläuche...


Die Aktions Preise in diesen Shop sind bei den anderen Online Shops Normalpreise schau dir mal die Utopischen Listenpreise an.

Daura Ace Lager für 17 habe ich noch nicht gesehen für diesen Preis
http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-dura-achslagerschalen-68mm-p-143377.html


----------



## leon87 (10. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Daura Ace Lager für 17 habe ich noch nicht gesehen für diesen Preis
> http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-dura-achslagerschalen-68mm-p-143377.html



16,95 bei Brügelmann


----------



## jensn84 (10. Januar 2012)

btw: fahre ich mit ner xt kurbel - funzt gut


----------



## DerJoe (10. Januar 2012)

MagicShine MJ 808 für 64,90 mit 6,6 Ah-Akku von deutschen Händler. Gilt wohl bis zum 21.01.2012. Es werden noch 145 Stück als verfügbar angezeigt.
(Stand 10.01.2012, 20:05 Uhr)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200582432175


----------



## Markusso (10. Januar 2012)

OT: Taugt die was?


----------



## Markusso (10. Januar 2012)

Wer ein günstiges Hardtail sucht:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46803/vernon.html?mfid=52

Die Ausstattung alleine ist den Preis wert...


----------



## austriacarp (10. Januar 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> MagicShine MJ 808 für 64,90 mit 6,6 Ah-Akku von deutschen Händler. Gilt wohl bis zum 21.01.2012. Es werden noch 145 Stück als verfügbar angezeigt.
> (Stand 10.01.2012, 20:05 Uhr)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/200582432175


Ist das nicht die selbe Lampe fürs halbe Geld

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2012)

ich glaube nicht dass jemand 2 auktionen einstellt wenn er nur eine lampe zu verkaufen hat.


----------



## peter muc (10. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die selbe Lampe fürs halbe Geld
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427



ich spiele dann mal den kleinen Threadsheriff:

Leute, zu diesem Thema gibt es diesen Thread, bitte dort das Dauer-Thema "MJ-808 und die diversen Klone" weiterkauen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&page=90

und nein, es sind nicht die gleichen Lampen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (10. Januar 2012)

Denke, der Preis geht auch i.O:

Formula RX20 Vorderrad Bremse (Hebel, Leitung und Bremszange) für 39 Euro:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000817&product=A010132


----------



## DerJoe (10. Januar 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> OT: Taugt die was?



Auch OT:


----------



## Snap4x (10. Januar 2012)

of topic³: wo krieg ich diesen Bild generator mit IBC Bart?


----------



## ollum104 (10. Januar 2012)

Preisfehler? Oder hab ich was übersehen?

Intense 951 komplett für 3100


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (10. Januar 2012)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Preisfehler? Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> Intense 951 komplett für 3100




Kosten eigentlich nicht allein die Rahmen so viel?
Ich erkenne auch nicht ob es nur der Rahmen ist. Bezüglich Titel, Beschreibung, Bild würd ich sagen Komplettbike


----------



## yoobee (10. Januar 2012)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Preisfehler? Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> Intense 951 komplett für 3100



Das wären ja nur 500,- mehr als der Rahmen!?!  

http://freeride-mountain.com/navi.p...+951&JTLSHOP=c05sfojrdb9cjnhfo1i322tkq700h83a

Schnell mal eins kaufen, kann man ja zurückschicken 

.................................
RaceFace Ride Kurbelset:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3270


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Geil, Danke...wollte allerdings 4 Flaschen bestellen und wurde auf 1 angepasst. Denen geht wohl der Sprit aus..



Du hast mir wohl die letzte Flasche weg geschnappt. 

Ich hab den Newsletter von denen bekommen aber da war nix mehr lieferbar und der Preis ist auch wieder der alte.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das ist auch ne Ansage...die gingen sogar in ebay meistens deutlich über 100 weg...

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...king-innenlager-mtb-shimano-xtype/226360.html

Edit: Ach so - noch reinschreiben was es ist: *Chris King Innenlager*


----------



## ollum104 (11. Januar 2012)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Preisfehler? Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> Intense 951 komplett für 3100



grad die mail vom online-shop gekommen.

Handelt sich um einen Preisfehler. Rahmen kostet 2600 und der x9 build Kit 2500...


----------



## Piktogramm (11. Januar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist auch ne Ansage...die gingen sogar in ebay meistens deutlich über 100 weg...
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...king-innenlager-mtb-shimano-xtype/226360.html
> 
> Edit: Ach so - noch reinschreiben was es ist: *Chris King Innenlager*



Yeah die am wenigstens verkaufte Farbe für knapp unter nem Hunni und die Farben die öfter gekauft werden alle für 130... Ein Schnapper


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Januar 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Yeah die am wenigstens verkaufte Farbe für knapp unter nem Hunni und die Farben die öfter gekauft werden alle für 130... Ein Schnapper



sorry...dann hab halt nur ich Glück mit meinem etwas "anderen" Geschmack


----------



## Büscherammler (11. Januar 2012)

Bau dir lieber mal ne passende Gabel ein.


----------



## .floe. (11. Januar 2012)

CRC hat mal wieder ein bisschen an den Preisen für Sunline Produkte gedreht:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=sunline


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Januar 2012)

Hier für alle... günstiger gehts nicht mehr! Einmal Bude einrennen... 




SirLancelot schrieb:


> Boaaah du regst mich auf.
> 
> Hier EXTRA für dich! ---->
> SSC-P7 *1200 Lumen inkl. Rücklicht! für 19 eur!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## Kesan (11. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hier für alle... günstiger gehts nicht mehr! Einmal Bude einrennen...



Nur das bei deinen Angebot nochmal 24,99 usd Versand draufkommen, somit wären das dann ca 38. 
Hier gibs das für 33,99 inkl Versand 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...95?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item27b3734427


----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2012)

Hier!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XML-T6-LED-S...64?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item336fc9cfa4
Aus FRANKFURT! und außerdem eine modernere LED verbaut 
39+kostenlosen Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Januar 2012)

Die Menge machts ...  oder wie auch immer ... gibt ja so viele Angebote ...


----------



## Magicforce (11. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hier für alle... günstiger gehts nicht mehr! Einmal Bude einrennen...



und wo ist jetzt der Witz oder hab ich den nur nicht verstanden 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170514400295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

edit. zu langsam


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2012)

Frankfurt liegt aber auch in HongKong wenn man die Seite bis runter anschaut, zwecks Garantie und so.


----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Frankfurt liegt aber auch in HongKong wenn man die Seite bis runter anschaut, zwecks Garantie und so.



Ja, aber man muss keine 2 Wochen warten bis man sie hat  und diese ist schon die nächste Generation. Hat ne XML-LED Verbaut. Die andere noch ne P7


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2012)

Nö, nur 12 wenn sie mal kaputt ist!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Januar 2012)

Magicforce schrieb:


> und wo ist jetzt der Witz oder hab ich den nur nicht verstanden
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/170514400295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> edit. zu langsam



Ich wollte damit bezwecken das die Lampen alle aus gehen ... meine Milch wurde ja auch leer gekauft...


----------



## conny.maus (12. Januar 2012)

Servus Gemeinde,
2011er *Avid Elixir 5 Set* in Weiß, *169.- *
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...-AVEX5-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVEX5-10001-0001
2010er *Rock Shox Lyrik Coil*, 170mm, 1.5", in Weiß, nur *399.- * 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10016
*Rock Shox Boxxer Race*, 200mm, in Silber, nur *399.- * 
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10004
Schen Gruass,
die Conny.


----------



## nollak (12. Januar 2012)

Also die 2009er Race ist denke ich kein Schnäppchen mehr...


----------



## lekanteto (12. Januar 2012)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass conny.maus nur im Schnäppchenjägerthread posted?
Hat sich hier extra angemeldet, um ihe Schnäppchen mit uns zu teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (12. Januar 2012)

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das hier SchnÃ¤ppchen gepostet und nicht diskutiert werden soll?

FÃ¼r alle ohne ISCG SHAMAN Enduro 2/3fach KettenfÃ¼hrung 16.99â¬


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Januar 2012)

Solange es echte Schnapper sind ist mir das völlig schnurz!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Januar 2012)

Hat mir ein Freund rüber geschickt:

Commencal V2 Supreme + Fox40 + Vorbau + Lenker + Sattelstütze + KeFü + Griffe: 2572,45

Klick


----------



## Sahnie (12. Januar 2012)

Rose hat wieder Rambazamba-Ausverkauf. Erstmal für Stammkunden mit Account. Gute Schnapper dabei.


----------



## Metrum (12. Januar 2012)

Dann mach mal Deine Zugangsdaten öffentlich!!!


----------



## gomerline (12. Januar 2012)

Wo finde ich die Angebote? Gerade eingeloggt, aber mir will da nichts ins Auge springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (12. Januar 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Angebote? Gerade eingeloggt, aber mir will da nichts ins Auge springen



Sid Race 280 Ocken...unter den Topangeboten, bisschen probieren...

Ich habe  mir z.B. Look Quartz-Pedale für 30 Taler geholt und eine XT-HR-Nabe für 20.


----------



## Spike777 (12. Januar 2012)

Sorry OT, aber hat einer von euch die Sattelstütze von Tune Starkes Stück in 450mm irgendwo unter 100 Euro gesehen ?


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Januar 2012)

Ist doch nicht so schwer ;-)

-> Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671

Durchmesser und Farbe wären zudem hillfreich ;-)
Dürfte aber je nach Ausführung schwer werden, einige Farben und Durchmesser dürften bei RCZ mit Gutschein die Marke knacken.


----------



## mat0 (12. Januar 2012)

Chris King bei Brügelmann für 103,99  (mit 10  Bewertungsgutschein = 93,99 ).

Auch mit Gutschein versandkostenfrei.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/vorbauten-steuersaetze/chris-king-nothreadset-1-18-griplock-schwarz/274064.html


----------



## provester (12. Januar 2012)

Crossmax SLR für 485,- bei Rose:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/m...ax-slr-disc-332471/aid:332473/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Sahnie (13. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Crossmax SLR für 485,- bei Rose:
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/m...ax-slr-disc-332471/aid:332473/fromtopoffers:1




Für Stammkunden 404 Euros.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Januar 2012)

Commencal Supreme DH Factory Frameset 2011 für 2572,45 bei CRC

Kommt mir vergleichsweise günstig vor.


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2012)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Für Stammkunden 404 Euros.



sorry fürs OT:

wer sind Stammkunden ? bin auch registrierte Kunde und bei mir steht trotzdem 485 Euro ...
für 404 sind die Dinger ein ein Knaller


----------



## Sahnie (13. Januar 2012)

peter muc schrieb:


> sorry fürs OT:
> 
> wer sind Stammkunden ? bin auch registrierte Kunde und bei mir steht trotzdem 485 Euro ...
> für 404 sind die Dinger ein ein Knaller



Dann hast du wohl mal vergessen diese komische V.I.P-Rosecard zu beantragen...Kriegst du denn die Bonuspunkte?


----------



## TheJohnny (13. Januar 2012)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Für Stammkunden 404 Euros.



Wann ist man denn Stammkunde? Ich bin eingeloggt (und auch schon Käufer gewesen), sehe aber auch den Preis von 485,40 EUR.

Edit: Da gab's noch mehr Antworten.  Eine VIP-Karte habe ich nicht und Bonuspunkte sammle ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. Januar 2012)

Auch nicht verkehrt (okok, nur meine Legitimation hier posten zu können  )
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/kali-vollvisier-helm-avatar-oslo/aid:398640

Um den "Stammkundenrabatt" in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muss man die Rose Card beantragen.
Kann man unter Service machen, geht fix und ist vollkommen kostenlos.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Januar 2012)

GoPro Hero Helmet Set für Rose VIP Kunden @167


----------



## Weirdo (13. Januar 2012)

Bis kurz vor Mittag kosteten sämtliche Artikel im Rose-Ausverkauf noch exakt die Hälfte des (durchgestrichenen) Originalpreises - jetzt hat man bei Rose anscheinend einen Wochenend-Aufschlag draufgehauen und die Preise wieder angehoben .

Reifen-Set Vredestein T-Lope Tubeless für 20 Euro: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...eifen-set-2-x-t-lope-ust-26-zoll-.html,a20789


----------



## -MIK- (13. Januar 2012)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Bis kurz vor Mittag kosteten sämtliche Artikel im Rose-Ausverkauf noch exakt die Hälfte des (durchgestrichenen) Originalpreises - jetzt hat man bei Rose anscheinend einen Wochenend-Aufschlag draufgehauen und die Preise wieder angehoben .



Warst Du angemeldet bzw. VIP?


----------



## michael.schanki (13. Januar 2012)

Wie krieg ich denn die GoPro fuer 167?


----------



## -MIK- (13. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Warst Du angemeldet bzw. VIP?



Anmelden, VIP Kunde sein, einkaufen...


----------



## michael.schanki (13. Januar 2012)

Hab ich versucht, steht aber fuer 200 drin!


----------



## Woj[E] (13. Januar 2012)

kann es jetzt echt nicht mehr hören mit dem VIP oder nicht oder doch oder angemeldet oder nicht. SCHLUSS JETZT


----------



## TheJohnny (13. Januar 2012)

Woj[E];9102308 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es jetzt echt nicht mehr hÃ¶ren mit dem VIP oder nicht oder doch oder angemeldet oder nicht. SCHLUSS JETZT



Bist wohl kein VIP? 

Weekend-Special: Magura MT6 - 299 â¬ (Falls die jemand anstelle der hervorragenden neuen XT Bremse kaufen will.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (13. Januar 2012)

Günstiges Trainingsrennrad Radon RPS Midseason mit das komplette Ultegra-Ausstattung (Kette und Kassette sind Tiagra, aber kann man beim nächsten Verschleissteiletausch leicht durch Ultegra ersetzen) für 699 Euro.

Und hier der Schnäppchenjäger-LABERTHREAD


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. Januar 2012)

Verlockender Preis der MT6... Gibts sowas auch für die MT8 irgendwo?


----------



## Magicforce (13. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Verlockender Preis der MT6... Gibts sowas auch für die MT8 irgendwo?



guckst Du...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530419


----------



## log11 (14. Januar 2012)

Radon Black Sin 6.0 fÃ¼r 1149â¬ als Tagesartikel bei H&S.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a46188/black-sin-6-0.html

Super Preis fÃ¼r den Schleifer finde ich.


----------



## Maickie (14. Januar 2012)

Suche günstig Fulcrum red metal 10 LRS!
Hat da jemand ein Tip???

     Danke


----------



## sharpe (14. Januar 2012)

http://r2-bike.com/Fulcrum-Red-Metal-10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (14. Januar 2012)

falscher thread, mußt hier fragen


----------



## Maickie (14. Januar 2012)

sharpe schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/Fulcrum-Red-Metal-10



!!!Leider AUSVERKAUFT!!!


----------



## Kesan (14. Januar 2012)

Maickie schrieb:


> !!!Leider AUSVERKAUFT!!!



fÃ¼r 99â¬ 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16129/red-metal-10-disc-6-loch-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hnellspanner-Disc-MTB-Laufradsatz::23240.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/23156?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## Kamelle (14. Januar 2012)

Guckst du hier;

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hnellspanner-Disc-MTB-Laufradsatz::23240.html


Gruß Kamelle


----------



## Kamelle (14. Januar 2012)

Sorry Kesan war schneller 

Gruß Kamelle[/QUOTE]


----------



## ToDusty (14. Januar 2012)

Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Disc MTB Laufradsatz für 129

http://www.bike24.net/p113953.html

Die mehr Ausgabe lohnt.


----------



## ollum104 (14. Januar 2012)

Leider kein LRS und auch nix von Rose, aber eigentlich auch kein schlechter deal...
Rock Shox Boxxer RC in rot für 439


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2012)

leider schon verkauft ...


----------



## ollum104 (14. Januar 2012)

sorry, war falscher link... wurde geändert...

 richtiger Boxxer link


----------



## Xah88 (14. Januar 2012)

Mavic Laufräder:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/v...4d2de4af0&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=MAVIC

Mit *RCZMVC15 15 % + 10 % mit **RCZYU10 = bei kombinierbarkeit extra 25 %*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bksmooth (14. Januar 2012)

Continental Baron 2.3 Apex/BCC für 40,95 bei meinpaket.de - Versand durch Nubuk-Bikes.
Mit dem Gutschein "MP27RABATT" gehen nochmal 5 Euro runter.

http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit...nd-180-tpi-800-gr-u_131106518/highlights.html


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Januar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Mavic Laufräder:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/v...4d2de4af0&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=MAVIC
> 
> Mit *RCZMVC15 15 % + 10 % mit **RCZYU10 = bei kombinierbarkeit extra 25 %*




Nicht kombinierbar bei mir.


----------



## Felger (15. Januar 2012)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Continental Baron 2.3 Apex/BCC für 40,95 bei meinpaket.de - Versand durch Nubuk-Bikes.
> Mit dem Gutschein "MP27RABATT" gehen nochmal 5 Euro runter.
> 
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit...nd-180-tpi-800-gr-u_131106518/highlights.html



an sich der selbe, oder?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26387?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2012)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Continental Baron 2.3 Apex/BCC für 40,95 bei meinpaket.de - Versand durch Nubuk-Bikes.
> Mit dem Gutschein "MP27RABATT" gehen nochmal 5 Euro runter.
> 
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit...nd-180-tpi-800-gr-u_131106518/highlights.html



Ach ja... Nubuk... Ich halte nix von den Laden. Warte seit 3 Wochen auf Reifen. Viel spass beim bestellen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2012)

univega2001 schrieb:


> 1l Notubesmilch 10â¬
> http://r2-bike.com/NoTubes-Dichtmilch-1l
> gruÃ
> Horst



Apropos...auch hier min. 3 Wochen Wartezeit und das erst auf Nachfrage eine eher "saloppe Antwort" bekommen.

Mit nubuk habe ich iÃ hervorragende Erfahrungen gemacht...speziell der Telefonservice ist ausserordentlich kompetent.

Avid X.9 Elixir CR Carbon (HR mit 160mmScheibe)...99â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...eibenbremse-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Januar 2012)

Pearl Izumi Trikot für die bessere Hälfte 

https://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/women-urban-jersey/228539.html
oder
https://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/women-urban-jersey/228532.html

für 4,49


----------



## goegolo (15. Januar 2012)

Marzocchi - Corsa Superleggera Remote LR fÃ¼r 299â¬ bei BMO, 100mm CC/Race Gabel


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2012)

ausverkauft


----------



## Pornokarl (16. Januar 2012)

Race Face Turbine Lenker alle Farben, 680mm, 235g   FÜR *14,90 *!!!!

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ine-3-4-Riser-Lenker-31-8x680mm-Mod-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (16. Januar 2012)

danke!


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Januar 2012)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Race Face Turbine Lenker alle Farben, 680mm, 235g   FÜR *14,90 *!!!!
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ine-3-4-Riser-Lenker-31-8x680mm-Mod-2011.html



Mist, zu lange gezögert! Ist korrigiert, kosten jetzt alle 59,90...


----------



## honesaint (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte zu diesem Preis bestellt. In einer weiteren Mail nach der AuftragsbedstÃ¤tigung hieÃ es das es sich um einen Preisfehler handelt. 20% auf die 59,90â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich noch bekommen wenn ich kaufen wÃ¼rde. 



-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Race Face Turbine Lenker alle Farben, 680mm, 235g   FÃR *14,90â¬ *!!!!
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ine-3-4-Riser-Lenker-31-8x680mm-Mod-2011.html


----------



## ToDusty (16. Januar 2012)

Da habe ich ja GlÃ¼ck gehabt. 
Ich habe eine BestÃ¤tigung fÃ¼r 14,90â¬.


----------



## suoixon (16. Januar 2012)

Hilft auch nix, solange nix versendet wurde. Denn vor Versand hast du keinen Kaufvertrag


----------



## Burt! (16. Januar 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Hilft auch nix, solange nix versendet wurde. Denn vor Versand hast du keinen Kaufvertrag



<klug*******rmodus ein>
Falsch! Der Vertrag ist durch den Kauf und die anschließende Auftragsbestätigung bereits zustande gekommen!
<klug*******rmodus aus>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Januar 2012)

Burt! schrieb:


> <klug*******rmodus ein>
> Falsch! Der Vertrag ist durch den Kauf und die anschließende Auftragsbestätigung bereits zustande gekommen!
> <klug*******rmodus aus>



 wenn, dann richtig:



			
				Hi-Bike AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zustande, sobald wir den bestellten Artikel an den Käufer ausliefern.



NaitsirhC


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Januar 2012)

noch klugschei$$erischer: Ein Vertrag kommt durch 2 übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande. Ein Auftrag und eine AB sind rechtlich durchaus als sowas anzusehen. Viel Erfolg...


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2012)

wie war das mit dem irrtum?


----------



## Lock3 (16. Januar 2012)

falls jemand günstiger findet, wäre es schön wenn gepostet wird, suche noch den Flite in Schwarz für um die 60 Euro...

Selle Italia: 
Flite in Rot/Blau für 60 Euro

SLR XP im TL Design für 50 Euro (zum Glück hat ein Arsch keine Augen..

C2, 55Euro,


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2012)

was genau suchst du?
flite 49,90 bei boc https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...e-Classic____47810_11580.html?campaign=idealo


----------



## pinochio2 (16. Januar 2012)

DT Swiss Laufradsatz *X 1600* Modell 2012, VR 5x100mm HR 5x135mm
nur kurze Zeit und in begrenzter Stückzahl für *299 Euro *inkl. Schnellspanner (nochmal abzüglich 10 Euro mit Anmeldegutschein)

leichter Alulenker flat oder Riser 11,90 Euro

bei www.snake-bikes.de


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2012)

den hinweis auf die erste seite hast du glaube ich schon mal bekommen!



pinochio2 schrieb:


> Lese hier schon seit langem, aber die erste Seite habe ich noch gar nicht aufgeschlagen. Das nächste Angebot kommt in den Bikemarkt.
> Verzeiht mir.



die teile aus deinem laden kannst du im bikemarkt verkaufen.


----------



## tomtom9 (16. Januar 2012)

http://www.ceednow.com/marken/morewood/morewood-kwela-limited-2010-cc-hardtail-4.html

für die xl typen, ein solides hardtail


----------



## Puls220 (16. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den hinweis auf die erste seite hast du glaube ich schon mal bekommen!
> 
> 
> 
> die teile aus deinem laden kannst du im bikemarkt verkaufen.




Also solange der Thread nicht zugspamt oder komplett kommerziell unterwandert wird (und hier ist ja eh hohe Aktivität) und echte Schnäpchen gepostet werden, hab' ich persönlich gar kein Problem damit...


O'Neal Fullface Helm Airtech AT-1 69

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eal-Airtech-AT-1-Helm-weiss-rot-Mod-2011.html

... ich hab'  ihn zum Adventshopping noch für 90 gekauft


----------



## Markusso (16. Januar 2012)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> http://www.ceednow.com/marken/morewood/morewood-kwela-limited-2010-cc-hardtail-4.html
> 
> für die xl typen, ein solides hardtail




Geiles Teil - und alleins die R1 über 300 Euros wert... Schade, dass auch die Homepage wenig über die Geometrie verrät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (16. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den hinweis auf die erste seite hast du glaube ich schon mal bekommen!
> 
> die teile aus deinem laden kannst du im bikemarkt verkaufen.



Das ist doch total kleinkariert - ist doch egal, wer hier postet - Hauptsache es ist Neuware vom Händler und ein *Schnäppchen*!!!

Was selbstverständlich hier nicht rein sollte, sind gebrauchte Teile und/oder Ware aus dem regulären Angebot. Dafür ist ja der Bikemarkt da.

Wenn er natürlich schlau gewesen wäre, hätte er jemand anders (Frau/Freundin/Mitarbeiter) die (seine) Schnäppchen posten lassen. Dann wäre alles okay - *aber wo bitte ist da der Unterschied im Endergebnis?*


----------



## yoobee (17. Januar 2012)

RCZ 10% auf Alles. Code *RCZYU10*.
Und billige Scheibenbremsen, z.B.
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/hayes-set-stroker-trail-180pm-180-black.html#


----------



## bksmooth (17. Januar 2012)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Continental Baron 2.3 Apex/BCC für 40,95 bei meinpaket.de - Versand durch Nubuk-Bikes.
> Mit dem Gutschein "MP27RABATT" gehen nochmal 5 Euro runter.
> 
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit...nd-180-tpi-800-gr-u_131106518/highlights.html





Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ach ja... Nubuk... Ich halte nix von den Laden.  Warte seit 3 Wochen auf Reifen. Viel spass beim bestellen



Samstag Nachmittag bestellt, Bestellung Montag bearbeitet, Lieferung am Dienstag. Soviel dazu. 

Hier noch das Pseudoschnäppchen, um meinen Beitrag zu legitimieren 

Günstige Intense-Reifen von der Bikeinsel.com
http://www.bikeinsel.com/index.php?cPath=103&PHPSESSID=5498ddu260s8gfrgo0slcntsn7


----------



## downi (17. Januar 2012)

Nubuk hat mich auch über Weihnachten sehr schnell beliefert. 

Anders der bikestore!! 
Da warte ich seit dem 27.12.2011 auf 2 Crank Brothers Lenker, Kommunikation sehr schwierig bis gar nicht vorhanden, liefern mir nach ca. 3 Wochen 2 Schwalbe Mäntel und melden sich nicht mehr. 
Sehr komischer Laden und ich bin langsam richtig sauer! 
Telefon geht keiner ran, Emails werden wohl erst nach 24 - 48 Stunden oder gar nicht beantwortet, das Paket zurücksenden kostet mich nach Österreich 17 Euro und es bleibt ungewiss ob ich die 2 Lenker jemals geliefert bekomme!
Ach ja, ich hatte bei ebay eingekauft, da stand nichts von Weichnachtferien bei bikestore, das habe ich dann irgendwann durch stöbern bei bikestore rausgefunden!

-> Mein Schnäppchen: SLX Schaltwerk 10fach Shadow 25.96 Euro
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/s...-slx-10v-shadow-m663-sgs-black-long-cage.html


----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2012)

Also hab gestern Nubuk angerufen, heute waren die Reifen da.
Es war ein Systemfehler bei mir.
Ich wurde nicht automatisch vom System Ã¼bernommen. Sie hatten einen System wechsel gehabt in der letzten Woche.

"Schnapper": http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=73422
Hope Tech M4 Special in GrÃ¼n fÃ¼r 173â¬ bzw. 185â¬.


----------



## Magicforce (17. Januar 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> RCZ 10% auf Alles. Code *RCZYU10*.
> Und billige Scheibenbremsen, z.B.
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/hayes-set-stroker-trail-180pm-180-black.html#



es gibt ja den schönen CRC Thread, mal zu rczbikeshop ist der trustworthy
hab mich schon länger nicht mit Bike(shop) beschäftigt - taugt der Laden ?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (17. Januar 2012)

downi schrieb:


> Nubuk hat mich auch über Weihnachten sehr schnell beliefert.
> 
> Anders der bikestore!!
> Da warte ich seit dem 27.12.2011 auf 2 Crank Brothers Lenker, Kommunikation sehr schwierig bis gar nicht vorhanden, liefern mir nach ca. 3 Wochen 2 Schwalbe Mäntel und melden sich nicht mehr.
> ...




Hatte beim Bikestore (Expressshop!) bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht bis auf einen technischen Fehler. Zum normalen Onlineshop kann ich nichts sagen weil ich mir es wenn in die Filiale liefern lasse, aber ist jetzt auch nur mehr selten der Fall


----------



## ollum104 (17. Januar 2012)

Magicforce schrieb:


> es gibt ja den schönen CRC Thread, mal zu rczbikeshop ist der trustworthy
> hab mich schon länger nicht mit Bike(shop) beschäftigt - taugt der Laden ?



Also bei mir bisher ohne Probleme. Lieferdauer ungefähr vergleichbar mit CRC. 

Boxxer WorldCup 2011 in weiß für 799
Dranstehen tut nix, dass des nur in Verbindung mit Rahmenkauf gültig ist...


----------



## Icono (17. Januar 2012)

Preisfehler?!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-AM-Rahmen-Rock-Shox-Monarch-2012::29047.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2012)

gibbet noch 10 Rabatt bei Brügelmann?


----------



## itchyp (17. Januar 2012)

wo soll da der Preisfehler sein? passt schon so.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> gibbet noch 10 Rabatt bei Brügelmann?



die gibts eigentlich immer, wenn du einen artikel bewertest.

anmeldung zum newsletter o.ä. bringt auch einen gutschein mit sich.


----------



## TonySoprano (17. Januar 2012)

mal wieder RS bei amazon, scheint mir günstig zu sein:

RS Sektor Coil für 217,-

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Gabel-Sektor-RL-Coil/dp/B004T72SEG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1"]RockShox Gabel Sektor RL Coil: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Höfbert (18. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand gute Angebote für (All-Mountain-) Helme ala Xen, Flux, Recon etc. findet, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Falls jemand gute Angebote für (All-Mountain-) Helme ala Xen, Flux, Recon etc. findet, bitte Bescheid geben.



Falscher thread!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&highlight=Suche+schn%E4ppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Januar 2012)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Falls jemand gute Angebote für (All-Mountain-) Helme ala Xen, Flux, Recon etc. findet, bitte Bescheid geben.



Giro Xar Helmet 2012 98,87 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEGIXAR12/giro_xar_helmet_2012

Giro Hex Helmet 2012 61,79 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEGIHEX12/giro_hex_helmet_2012

Giro Hex Helmet 2010 ab 49,43 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEGIHEX/giro_hex_helmet

+ Shipping jeweils. Wer sich etwas am Versand sparen möchte, der ein oder andere deutsche Onlineshop hat europaweite Tiefpreisgarantie


----------



## .floe. (18. Januar 2012)

Schnäppchen?

Orange Rahmen Five Raw 18"

http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-orange-rahmen-five-raw-option-maxle/68766.html


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info habe mir gleich einen Xar bestellt
Fat albert Evolution in 2,25 gibt es dort auch zu einen Top Preis 24,71
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYSCFALEVSSF/schwalbe_fat_albert_evolution_snakeskin_folding_tyre


----------



## lnt (18. Januar 2012)

ghost dh'er 2999â¬ komplettbike topmodell von 2011


----------



## rpitz (18. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Fat albert Evolution in 2,25 gibt es dort auch zu einen Top Preis


 
Aber leider nicht viele davon. 
14:50h: "out of stock"


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Januar 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Schnäppchen?
> 
> Orange Rahmen Five Raw 18"
> 
> http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-orange-rahmen-five-raw-option-maxle/68766.html



Definitiv ein Schnäppchen - wer hat alles zugeschlagen? Oder gab´s nur ein - zwei Stück? Angebot ist ausverkauft


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2012)

taucht bestimmt im forum auf die tage.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2012)

Crank Brothers Sattelstützenklemme für 25 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/crank-brothers-sattelrohrschelle-split/aid:488157


----------



## Ketchyp (18. Januar 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Schnäppchen?
> 
> Orange Rahmen Five Raw 18"
> 
> http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-orange-rahmen-five-raw-option-maxle/68766.html



Gibts noch in Rot und 18" - leider die falsche Größe für mich.
http://www.probikeshop.net/ausverkauf-orange-five-rahemn-passion-rot-option-maxle/65705.html


----------



## .floe. (18. Januar 2012)

> leider die falsche Größe für mich



Dito. In 16" hätte ichs mir kurz überlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (18. Januar 2012)

SRAM XX Kurbelsets in verschiedenen LÃ¤ngen und ILs ab 196,-â¬ !!

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003BNY48W/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_g200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=03PKQAS0H2AAWCX9HDCD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]SRAM XX Kurbelgarnitur, 175 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## tommi101 (19. Januar 2012)

Für Mädels:
Top Wetterjacke von Gore für 139,90:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k755/a58451/fusion-gt-lady-gore-tex-jacke-rot-granit.html

Deuter, mehr Rucksack geht kaum für 39,90:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ucksack-black-pinstripe-white-ohne-Blase.html


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2012)

@Deuter Speziell für Frauen? Brauche ich Brüste damit der mir passt?

Der muss doch auch Männern passen, oder ist der Unterschied so gewaltig?


----------



## Cawi (19. Januar 2012)

ist einfach nur kleiner/kürzer.
vlt auch noch ein schminktäschchen eingebaut, aber für das hast Du doch sicher auch verwendung


----------



## mw.dd (19. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> ... oder ist der Unterschied so gewaltig?



Zwischen Mann und Frau? Finde es selbst heraus 

Sorry fürs OT, aber der musste jetzt sein...

Aber egal, ein wirkliches Schnäppchen ist das nicht, da bei vielen Versendern zum ähnlichen Preis im Angebot.


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2012)

Ihr seid se 

OK, das lass ich mal die Finger davon.

TLD Handschuhe für´n 10er.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Troy-Lee-Designs-Ace-Handschuhe-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Cawi (19. Januar 2012)

nimm's uns nicht krumm


----------



## log11 (20. Januar 2012)

Radon ZR Team 7.0 in weiÃ derzeit als Tagesartikel fÃ¼r 749â¬.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43103/zr-team-7-0.html


----------



## Puls220 (20. Januar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 7.0 in weiß derzeit als Tagesartikel für 749.


 

Link zum Schnäppchen wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (20. Januar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 7.0 in weiß derzeit als Tagesartikel für 749.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43103/zr-team-7-0.html



Das gibt es schon seit mind. vier Wochen zum "Tagespreis" , teilweise sogar drunter.


----------



## Kettenreaktion (20. Januar 2012)

Gibt´s bei CRC aktuell Gutscheincodes?


----------



## Icono (20. Januar 2012)

@Moderaten
Könnte man den Threadnamen mit dem Worten " Keine Anfragen! " erweitern?


----------



## Icono (20. Januar 2012)

Wicked Will Downhill fÃ¼r 25â¬
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...eifen-wicked-will-hs415-26-x-2-5-.html,a20135

Wicked Will Freeride fÃ¼r 20â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Will-EVO-FR-Triple-Nano-Compound::17632.html


----------



## campariseven (20. Januar 2012)

Genauso nerven die leute die immer reinplatzen, dass jmd anderer reinplatz:

bikestore.cc crank brothers pump pro 12,95
http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-minipumpe-power-pump-silber-p-159284.html

candy 1 pedal 20,99
http://www.bikestore.cc/crankbrothers-pedal-candy-p-158802.html

Race face prodigy vorbau 8° - 5,99 kA ob man sowas brauchen kann, ich brauchs nicht: http://www.bikestore.cc/race-face-vorbau-prodigy-ausfuehrungen-p-140393.html


----------



## Robby810 (20. Januar 2012)

Sugoi RS ZeroPlus Trägerhose lang. Leider nur in Grösse S für 99,90 ​ 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a20289/rs-zeroplus-traegerhose.html​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (21. Januar 2012)

Meine Favoriten:

SRAM Kassette 9-fach PG980 ----- 28,90 

NINER Rahmen AIR9 Roh Aluminium ----- 699,90 

MAXXIS Reifen ADVANTAGE 26x2.40 faltbar ----- 15,99 


----------



## Bike_Ride (21. Januar 2012)

Sunline V1 Lenker für 34,76 in verschiedenen Farben

Sunline DM teilweise auch für 34,76


----------



## ollum104 (21. Januar 2012)

661 Filter SPD Schuh, leider nur noch in 38 und 39
bei CRC fÃ¼r 40â¬


----------



## bobons (21. Januar 2012)

Truvativ IsoFlow Single Kurbel 42T 170mm 19,90  - Alleine der Bash hat neulich 15 Euro bei ebay gekostet.


----------



## der Digge (21. Januar 2012)

SHIMANO Dura Ace Kassette 9-fach 12-23 Titan für 35.70 EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3621


----------



## -MIK- (22. Januar 2012)

> Produkt wurde nicht gefunden!


----------



## rms69 (22. Januar 2012)

ich bin mit meinem Projekt ja schon fertig, aber für alle die in den langen Winternächten noch etwas bsteln möchten:

die schwarze Shimano XT Gruppe 10 fach mit Bremsen (M780) unter 500euro und das wo doch die neuen XT Bremsen so schwer lieferbar sein sollen

http://www.probikeshop.net/shimano-...0-11-34-top-swing-schwarze-bremsen/73925.html.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Januar 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Auch nicht verkehrt (okok, nur meine Legitimation hier posten zu können  )
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/kali-vollvisier-helm-avatar-oslo/aid:398640
> 
> Um den "Stammkundenrabatt" in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muss man die Rose Card beantragen.
> Kann man unter Service machen, geht fix und ist vollkommen kostenlos.



Ich hab den Kali mit 10 Facebook-Gutschein für 109 bestellt. Wäre da mit diesem Stammkundendings etwa noch mehr gegangen?


----------



## ollum104 (22. Januar 2012)

FÃ¼r den Herren mit der groÃen Hand...

Royal Pro Handschuhe in XXL fÃ¼r unter 3,57â¬


----------



## christucci (23. Januar 2012)

Hayer Stroker TRAIL VR..

weiß nicht - ist das ein Schnäppchen (sprich gute Bremse?)...??

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a57742/stroker-trail-vr-schwarz.html?mfid=384


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (23. Januar 2012)

leider nein, das teil ist nichtmal 20â¬ wert. aber fÃ¼r ein stadtrad zu gebrauchen

schnapper :  Trek Session 88 2010 Rahmen 1299,- statt 2999


----------



## TOLISX (23. Januar 2012)

Die Hayes sind zwar günstig aber die schlechtesten Bremsen die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin....Da haben Felgenbremsen schon mehr Kraft


----------



## Corporation (23. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/truckerco-cream/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

ESI Griffe und Latex Milch.
Gibt immer wieder Auktionen, da sind die Sachen dann nochmals fÃ¼r 2-5â¬ weniger zu haben.


----------



## fone (24. Januar 2012)

Ich komm mit den Hayes Stroker Trail am AM eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Für den Preis hab ich sie mir für mein Restekisten-HT auch schon überlegt.


----------



## collectives (24. Januar 2012)

Bei Rose gibts derzeit die Shimano xt bremsen zu günstigen Preisen 75 bzw. 78.
Dazu kommt dass man gerade keinen Versand bezahlen muss.
Und per Facebook bekommt man noch einen 10 Gutschein wenn man Rose liked.


----------



## osbow (24. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...emse-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731


----------



## .floe. (24. Januar 2012)

Nicht lieferbar...


----------



## twintalk (24. Januar 2012)

in schwarz schon...


----------



## .irie. (24. Januar 2012)

wie bekommt man genau den 10â¬ gutscheinÃ?
sorry 4 ot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2012)

Bei Facebook liken, am besten mit Fake-Account.

https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?sk=app_133648056657610


----------



## steffpro (24. Januar 2012)

Ist allerdings die Variante ohne KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper an den BremsbelÃ¤gen. Preisunterschied bei den BelÃ¤gen liegt bei 10 â¬ pro Paar. 
Von Shimano gabs mal einen Vergleich bei der ProduktprÃ¤si wo man den Unterschied bei der Bremsleistung rauslesen konnte.

Hier http://www.cycle-aix.de/Shimano-Disc-Bremse-XT-M-785-Front-ohne-Rotor-ohne-Adapter-schwarz
hab ich meine XTs *mit gesinterten BelÃ¤gen und KÃ¼hlrippen* gÃ¼nstig bekommen. Es kommen allerdings noch die Versandkosten drauf. 


Ich fahr sie mit meinen Avid G2 Scheiben und bin sehr begeistert und zufrieden.


----------



## steffpro (24. Januar 2012)

Bei BrÃ¼gelmann gibts wohl wieder die 

*RockShox Reverb 31.6mm MMX rechts in 380 mm LÃ¤nge*

fÃ¼r 169,99â¬ (159,99â¬ wenn man zuvor eine Bewertung abgibt)

Allerdings ist kein EntlÃ¼ftungskit dabei.


----------



## twintalk (24. Januar 2012)

@steffpro

Habe die Teile für den Preis bei rose.de vor 3 Wochen bestellt und die Bremse inkl. der Beläge mit Kühlrippen erhalten.


----------



## TheJohnny (24. Januar 2012)

twintalk schrieb:


> @steffpro
> 
> Habe die Teile für den Preis bei rose.de vor 3 Wochen bestellt und die Bremse inkl. der Beläge mit Kühlrippen erhalten.



Dito. Meine ist silber. Welche Farbe hattest Du bestellt?


----------



## twintalk (24. Januar 2012)

Habe die schwarze mit dem leuchtenden silbernen Deckel über dem Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (24. Januar 2012)

toll. Wisst Ihr was ne PM ist?


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2012)

Der Begriff *post mortem* (lateinisch für nach dem Tod) wird in der Medizin oder Kriminologie benutzt. Wenn etwas nach dem Tod eines Menschen oder Tieres mit dem toten Körper passiert, so geschieht es _post mortem_. Die Handlung wurde dann _postmortal_ durchgeführt, ist also eine _postmortale_ Handlung.

Ist das *PM*?


----------



## Corporation (24. Januar 2012)

Geh mal auf Bilder, ich fand eine Frau mit 2 sehr großen PM's....

Und wieder Ontopic,
bräuchte ich Schuhe, diese wären weit oben auf der Liste
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48239


----------



## TheJohnny (24. Januar 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> toll. Wisst Ihr was ne PM ist?



Es ging darum, dass diejenigen, die diese Bremse kaufen wollen, den sehr günstigen Preis von Rose (Schnäppchen!) besser einschätzen können. Rose stellt nämlich die Bremse auf den Bildern ohne Kühlfinnen dar, liefert aber teilweise MIT Kühlfinnen aus. Diejenigen, die sich über die (teureren) Kühlfinnen freuen würden, könnten hier also ein Schnäppchen machen.
Die Bremsen werden aber nicht immer mit Finnen ausgeliefert. Ich hatte damals die schwarze und die silberne Bremse zur Ansicht bestellt und nur die silberne in der Retail-Verpackung hatte die Kühlfinnen, während die schwarze in der Bulk-Verpackung ohne ausgeliefert wurde.
Es wird mit Glück also auch die schwarze Bremse mit Kühlfinnen ausgeliefert.


----------



## Snap4x (25. Januar 2012)

LEZYNE Werkzeugtasche.
Von 199â¬ auf 79â¬ aber nur heute!
http://www.jehlebikes.de/lezyne-por...-edition-kit-tasche-pressure-drive-lever.html



> Diese ultimative Limited Edition Tasche enthÃ¤lt speziell angefertigte Produkte mit HTC-Highroad Logos und speziell eloxierte Produkte in gold und schwarz:
> 
> - Port-A-Shop (einer hochwertigen Werkzeugtasche)
> - Pressure Drive S Pumpe
> ...


----------



## peh (25. Januar 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> toll. Wisst Ihr was ne PM ist?


Wen meinst Du?


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Januar 2012)

Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup INKL. Titanfeder - 284 Euro
Allerdings nur 241er EBL - also nur für Downhiller


----------



## Snap4x (25. Januar 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup INKL. Titanfeder - 284 Euro
> Allerdings nur 241er EBL - also nur für Downhiller



Wie geil. Gibbet sogar in 421 mm


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (25. Januar 2012)

Freecaster verkauft FOX-Gabeln 50% unter dem Marktpreis.

http://freecaster.tv/tmp/forks_store/index.php


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

allerdidngs nur 1 pro Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (25. Januar 2012)

Neue Schuhe gefällig?


----------



## Billybob (25. Januar 2012)

Da gehts zu nem reifen... versehen oder symbolisch?


----------



## CicliB (25. Januar 2012)

GORE BIKE WEAR Helmüberzug für 14,99 statt 39,95

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004KNXVPY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0052R4UFM&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=071HFPX0WS2X65AFWZA0"]GORE BIKE WEAR Helmüberzug POWER HELMET LIGHT: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## donpope (26. Januar 2012)

Logisch symbolisch, halt Schuhe fürs Rad

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoT (26. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> LEZYNE Werkzeugtasche.
> Von 199 auf 79 aber nur heute!
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/lezyne-por...-edition-kit-tasche-pressure-drive-lever.html




die 79 müssen ein fehler gewesen sein, sind schon wieder raus. Jetzt kostets bei Jehle 129 und bei Stadler nur 100!!


http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/lezyne/lezyne-werkzeugtasche-port-a-shop-htc-ltd-.html,a20642


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Januar 2012)

Wie dort steht, galt nur gestern als Tagesangebot!


----------



## TonySoprano (26. Januar 2012)

kostet beim stadler schon ne Ewigkeit 99,-â¬  ........

btw: Conti MK Protection in 2.4 bei rose auch fÃ¼r 19,98â¬ und ohne VKs ab 50 Bestellwert


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z

und lasst doch bitte diese unapettitlichen Bilder zu Mittagzeit :kotz:


----------



## fone (26. Januar 2012)

kann man vielleicht auch wieder raus nehmen. ich mags auch nicht. die, dies lustig finden, habens bestimmt schon alle gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bksmooth (26. Januar 2012)

nun stellt euch mal nicht so an... 

Bicycles Flugkoffer (baugleich mit B&W) für 159,-
*https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Bicycles-Flugkoffer-BIG-BOX____262001.html*


----------



## themrpipp (27. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wegen:



Tobiwan schrieb:


> Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup INKL. Titanfeder - 284 Euro
> Allerdings nur 241er EBL - also nur für Downhiller



wollte ich mal fragen, was Ihr von dem Teil haltet. Bin ernsthaft am Überlegen zuzuschlagen. Habe derzeit einen schnaufenden Fox van r drin, der mich ziemlich nervt. Lohnt sich der umstieg auf den Marzocchi?

Bitte nur Leute per PM melden, die wirklich Erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer haben!

Danke

Ach genau, Andi hat grad 20% auf alles: http://shop.ftx-sports.com/


----------



## Sparcy (27. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## xylnx (27. Januar 2012)

rasumichin schrieb:


> *Eigenwerbung für Teile die man selbst verkaufen will sollte bitte nicht rein, dafür gibts den Bikemarkt *



ich muss ja nicht mehr sagen, oder... dein club aus ingelheim und das angebot aus ingelheim...  

(und wenn man genau sein will, ist entweder text über ungeöffnet falsch, oder das bild geklaut  )


----------



## TonySoprano (27. Januar 2012)

dann doch gleich die XX fÃ¼r 202,-â¬ incl. Versand 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-schwarz-42-28T-175mm-400100178/dp/B002SR00V2/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1327687720&sr=1-2"]SRAM XX Kurbelgarnitur, 175 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## xylnx (27. Januar 2012)

genau, oder eben mit 39 kb und dann noch [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Kurbelgarnitur-39-26T-175mm-401000136/dp/B003UW9BM8/ref=sr_1_13?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1327687951&sr=1-13"]gÃ¼nstiger[/ame] und mit garantie fÃ¼r 194 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (27. Januar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> ich muss ja nicht mehr sagen, oder... dein club aus ingelheim und das angebot aus ingelheim...
> 
> (und wenn man genau sein will, ist entweder text über ungeöffnet falsch, oder das bild geklaut  )



Geil, Galileo Fakecheck am Start (finde ich gut)...

Wurde im Kleidungsthread gepostet, finde ich aber auch hier sehr interessant -> heute 30 % & Versandkostenfrei im Zimstern-Shop !


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2012)

Gibt es bei Haibike auch Gutscheine o.ä.?

Magura Durin für 400,-
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gabel-disc-only-80-120mm-DLO+-Remote-FCR.html


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (28. Januar 2012)

RockShox Pike 454 DualAir fÃ¼r fast 250â¬

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=1906

MÃ¼sste aber schon jeder gefunden haben der Augen im Bikemarkt hat.
P.S. Ich hab mir grad auch eine gegÃ¶nnt.


----------



## themrpipp (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Schwalbe-...ahrradteile&hash=item3f124ad267#ht_2785wt_802


Wie geht denn sowas???


----------



## Snap4x (28. Januar 2012)

themrpipp schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Schwalbe-...ahrradteile&hash=item3f124ad267#ht_2785wt_802
> 
> 
> Wie geht denn sowas???



Ist kein gutes Angebot.
Ist nur die Performance Version. 
Den unterschied wirste erst sehen, wenn er im Einsatz ist.
Hab schonmal den Reifen für 13 das Stück gesehen.


PS: Er fährt ne 450er Feder bei 75 kg


----------



## bobons (28. Januar 2012)

Fulcrum Red Metal 10 Schnellspanner Disc MTB Laufradsatz - 6-Loch	 89,90 EUR	sofort

Das lohnt sich sogar für die schnelle Stadtdame.


----------



## indian66 (28. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> PS: Er fährt ne 450er Feder bei 75 kg


Das mache ich allerdings auch...bei 76kg


----------



## Snap4x (28. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Das mache ich allerdings auch...bei 76kg



War an Them da oben 


Chris King Nabe VR 9 mm soviel ich das seh 99â¬ in schwarz!

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7134_ISO-Disc-6-Loch-VR-Nabe-.html

Vivid 5.1 A in 216 mm fÃ¼r 119â¬!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Einstellung-A--light-compression-tune--.html

Rohloff schwarz Typ 4: fÃ¼r Rahmen mit horizontalen Rohloff Ausfallende (OEM) 649â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14504_Speedhub-500-14-CC-Schnellspannversion-.html

Schwalbe Dirty Dan 26x2.0 Pacestar fÃ¼r 30â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26135_Dirty-Dan-Evo-PaceStar-Faltreifen-.html

SLX 3x10 ohne Naben Gruppe 299â¬
Typ 2:
- Kurbel: 170,0mm, Abstufung 42-32-24
- Kassette: 11-34 (10-fach)
- Umwerfer: Top Swing 34,9/31,8
- Bremse: VR 180mm, HR 180mm, Center-Lock Bremsscheiben
- Schaltwerk: Lang
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25085_SLX-660-10-Disc-Gruppe-3x10-ohne-Naben-.html


----------



## nullstein (28. Januar 2012)

Sektor RL Coil 140mm QR15 schwarz für 229 Taler
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1025/a51222/sektor-rl-coil-140mm-schwarz-maxle.html

Superforce Vorbau für 48,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a12515/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau.html?mfid=93


----------



## BaDaZz (28. Januar 2012)

MET Sine Thesis Race Helm fÃ¼r 114,90â¬ und MET Kaos MTB Helm 54,80â¬ inkl. Versand:
Beschreibung des SchnÃ¤ppchens

Link zum Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2012)

2011 Morewood Izimu fÃ¼r 2299.- Statt 3199.-
http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-izimu-2011.html

Nema Gambler Raceshorts "XL" 60% = â¬ 30,13
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72625

661 Pro Knee Shin Guards 2011 50% = â¬29.-
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48509


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Pi...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b91f1160

neue pike 409 ohne versandkosten 219,99


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2012)

Gore Bike Wear Countdown fÃ¼r 69,99â¬ (noch in S und L)

http://www.active-out.eu/GORE-BIKE-WEAR-Countdown-Shorts-Radhose-Mountainbikehose

Gore Bike Wear Plaster Ultra 2 fÃ¼r 59,99â¬ (noch in M und L)
http://www.active-out.eu/GORE-BIKE-WEAR-Plaster-Ultra-2-Short-Freeride-Radhose-Mountainbikehose


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Januar 2012)

tune kong HR nabe fÃ¼r 12 mm steckachse fÃ¼r 149â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sc-6-Loch-HR-Nabe-fuer-12mm-Steck-150mm-.html

allerdings nur die schwarze


----------



## *Souly* (31. Januar 2012)

Bei mir steht nur in rot.


----------



## zuki (31. Januar 2012)

Noch einmal 100 Euro reduziert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a57158/msl-fs-fullsuspension-rahmenset.html?mfid=570


----------



## Flo7 (31. Januar 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> tune kong HR nabe für 12 mm steckachse für 149
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...sc-6-Loch-HR-Nabe-fuer-12mm-Steck-150mm-.html
> 
> allerdings nur die schwarze



ACHTUNG: sind aber 150er Einbaubreite!!!!


----------



## lt-midseason07 (31. Januar 2012)

<-- das ist doch bestimmt wieder einer von den Angebot-Schreibfehlern oder?
Hat schon jemand bestellt?!


----------



## rms69 (1. Februar 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drift-HD170-Stealth-Action-Camera/dp/B004L5AF4Q/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1328077755&sr=8-10"]innovation Drift HD170 action cam[/ame]

um 149,67 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (1. Februar 2012)

GoPro HD Hero2 für 285

http://www.mydealz.de/18762/gopro-hd-hero-2-fuer-285e-durch-20-louis-gutschein/


----------



## Schibbl (1. Februar 2012)

Copenhagen Parts - Bike Porter Lenker Korb Kombination für 126 Euro. (sonst zwischen 135 und 160 Euro im Netz)


----------



## Tannenzapfen (1. Februar 2012)

KCNC Sattelstütze Ti Pro Lite 31.6 mm 400 mm schwarz und weitere Größen für 66,66 Euro:
http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/Angebote/KCNC-Sattelstuetze-Ti-Pro-Lite-31.6-mm-400-mm-schwarz-/-Angebot.html


----------



## Battlecow (2. Februar 2012)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Copenhagen Parts - Bike Porter Lenker Korb Kombination für 126 Euro. (sonst zwischen 135 und 160 Euro im Netz)



...das ist doch ein Gag?!?


----------



## frogmatic (2. Februar 2012)

Cooles Teil, nur ein bisschen schmal fürs MTB


----------



## Tender77 (2. Februar 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Kassette-11-32-Zaehne-BULK-Verpackung.htmlin 


Ein teures Schnäppchen aber leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (2. Februar 2012)

Tannenzapfen schrieb:


> KCNC Sattelstütze Ti Pro Lite 31.6 mm 400 mm schwarz und weitere Größen für 66,66 Euro:
> http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/...ro-Lite-31.6-mm-400-mm-schwarz-/-Angebot.html


 

In der Beschreibung steht 27,2mm.


----------



## bikemaster22 (2. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es ein Radtrikot von Fahrrad.de für nur 3,99 

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/fahrradde-medico-basic-team-jersey/222914.html 

einfach diesen Code eingeben *FDEFB917* viel Spaß!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2012)

Battlecow schrieb:


> ...das ist doch ein Gag?!?



Für so'n Bisschen Draht und Rohr auf jeden Fall ein sportlicher Preis. Dafür bekommt man ja schon einen oder zwei richtig guten Lenker...


----------



## fone (2. Februar 2012)

ich find das eine klasse sache, zwar etwas weit weg vom mtb... aber meine freundin will unbedingt ein citybike mit korb. das modell mit festem korb hat ne kack farbe. separate körbe sind meist recht windig. jetzt noch nen vernünftigen hollandrad lenker mit angeschweißtem korb und ich würde zugreifen.


----------



## kungfu (2. Februar 2012)

....so langsam krieg ich gewaltige Angst.......


----------



## frogmatic (2. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> meine freundin will unbedingt ein citybike mit korb.



Klickfix hat einen schönen und stabilen Einkaufskorb, sogar mit Regenhülle.
Allerdings nicht zum ständigen Verbleib geeignet.


----------



## CopyBiker (2. Februar 2012)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Radtrikot von Fahrrad.de für nur 3,99
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/fahrradde-medico-basic-team-jersey/222914.html
> 
> einfach diesen Code eingeben *FDEFB917* viel Spaß!


*
Klappt nicht, der Gutschein wird nicht angenommen!*


----------



## ma.sel (2. Februar 2012)

XT Trail Pedale.....

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-mtb-pedale-xt-deore-trail-pd-m785.html,a21505


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Februar 2012)

blow-out bei platzangst


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Februar 2012)

Mist, zu langsam gewesen. Platzangst hat den Fehler bemerkt und korrigiert:




Danke!

Und auch die Short "Trailhunter" wurde von 18,00 Euro auf 39,90 Euro korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (2. Februar 2012)

Hmm Shop scheint zu spinnen. Bei mir wird die Jacke auch noch fÃ¼r 79â¬ angezeigt, in den Wahrenkorb kann man sie auch packen, wenn man da dann aber rein schaut ist sie weg, und alle Preise sind wieder "normal".


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. Februar 2012)

Hatte mehrere Sachen in den Warenkorb gepackt als ich dann zur Zahlung wollte war dieser Leer und ALLE Artikel sind im Preis gestiegen ! 
Wenn ihr mich fragt, Verarschung mit System!


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Februar 2012)

das tut mir leid, war nicht absicht euch zu verärgern!


----------



## aufe_und_obe (2. Februar 2012)

@erkan 
Ich mache dir sicher keinen Vorwurf, zumindest solange du nicht für Platzangst arbeitest
Sorry falls du dich angegriffen gefühlt hattest.
Ausserdem sind die Sachen vielleicht jetzt nicht mehr das Super Schnäppchen aber  immer noch relativ günstig.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2012)

Für alle die die Trailtech dennoch vergünstigt haben möchten: 99,- Euro in grau

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Trailtech-Jacket-2011-grau-SALE-::26278.html

74,90 in schwarz

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ailtech-Jacket-2011-schwarz-SALE-::26276.html


----------



## Dddakk (3. Februar 2012)

Bike-Pflegelotion:
WD-40 

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_31285.htm?WT.mc_id=2012-02-02-17-27


----------



## othu (3. Februar 2012)

Habe einen 35,00Euro Gutschein von Jehle-Bikes, gültig bis 19.03.2011, ab Bestellwert von 500Euro.

Mag den jemand haben?

Grüße
Otto



*EDIT: ist an Cr3ckb0t vergeben*
*EDIT2: Cr3ckb0t hat sich wohl verlesen, ist scheinbar doch wieder da...*


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Februar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> FÃ¼r alle die die Trailtech dennoch vergÃ¼nstigt haben mÃ¶chten: 99,- Euro in grau
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Trailtech-Jacket-2011-grau-SALE-::26278.html
> 
> ...



leider nur in schwarz und bis grÃ¶Ãe L
-10â¬ Gutschein bei Produktbewertung


----------



## ollum104 (3. Februar 2012)

Rock Shox Totem Soloair schwarz, 1,5 Zoll fÃ¼r 450 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (3. Februar 2012)

Marzocchi Aufkleber!
von 0.49EUR jetzt nur noch unglaubliche 952.00EUR
[inkl. 19% Mwst zzgl.Versandkosten]
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3271


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2012)

Wollte ich auch gerade posten...menno!!!


----------



## Kesan (3. Februar 2012)

Weekend Special bei Bike Components. Syntace NumberNine Custom Plattformpedal fÃ¼r 135â¬ anstelle 179â¬ in Schwarz/Medium/3mm

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28068_NumberNine-Custom-Plattformpedal-.html


----------



## steffpro (3. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade den Newsletter von RCZ Bike bekommen. 

Hab nur dir Reba RL geprüft und ist bei verwendung des Gutscheicode mit 260  und ohne VSK wirklich günstig.

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rockshox-012-reba-rl-100mm-axle-9mm-disc-poplock-black-silver.html

Rabattcode : RCZEM10  ab 100  gültig bis 5.2.12



SALES: 
Rockshox Reba/sid + dt swiss...crazy pricesROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver = 288.45e instead of 595.19e
ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - Black/Silver = 288.45e instead of 595.19e
ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RLT 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - Black/Red = 355.76e instead of 624.04e
ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RLT 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Red = 355.76e instead of 624.04e
ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 100 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Poplock - White/Red = 374.99e instead of 652.89e

DT SWISS 012 Fork XRM 100 - Single Shot - Axle 9mm - Black = 423.07e instead of 672.12e
DT SWISS 012 Fork XRM 100 - Single Shot - Axle 9mm - White = 423.07e instead of 672.12e
DT SWISS 012 XRC Race Carbon 100 - Twin Shot - Axle 9mm - Black = 817.3e instead of 1152.89e


----------



## Nill (3. Februar 2012)

Trailtech Platzangst (schwarz) in XS/ S/ M/ L/  für 59,99 Euro (schon inkl. Rabatt von 10 euro bei Bewertung)


----------



## CorollaG6 (3. Februar 2012)

Hat zufällig noch jemand nen 20 Euro Gutschein für Bruegelmann,  den bekommt man bei einer shopbewertung. Da man den Gutschein allerdings per Mail bekommt, erreicht der mich vor Montag nicht und dann ist die Jacke vielleicht weg. Im Gegenzug würde ich dann im Lauf der nächsten Woche einen Gutschein zurück geben. Das wäre Super nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (4. Februar 2012)

Ähh, 201-2- ?





othu schrieb:


> Habe einen 35,00Euro Gutschein von Jehle-Bikes, gültig bis 19.03.2011, ab Bestellwert von 500Euro.
> 
> Mag den jemand haben?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rad-ab (4. Februar 2012)

Wer 10fach Kasette fährt für den dürfte dieses Angebot günstig sein:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...-1011-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34z/251160.html
10fach XT KAsette für 45 Öcken (ohne Gutschein)
Mit nem geschickten Einsatz der 10 oder 20 Öro Gutscheine kann man sich nen paar davon auf Lager legen.....


----------



## aufe_und_obe (4. Februar 2012)

Syntace Superforce 75mm 25,4 Klemmung 1 1/8" 19,90 +Versand 4,90

Syntace Superforce 75mm 25,4 Klemmung 1 1/8" incl. Litecap 24,90 +Versand 4,90

bei Abholung in Schliersee keine Versandkosten

Gute 75 mm Vorbauten mit 25,4er Klemmungen sind ja relativ selten geworden, allerdings je nur 1 Stück, also beeilen 
mfg Stephan


----------



## Toolkid (4. Februar 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Wer 10fach Kasette fährt für den dürfte dieses Angebot günstig sein:
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...-1011-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34z/251160.html
> 10fach XT KAsette für 45 Öcken (ohne Gutschein)
> Mit nem geschickten Einsatz der 10 oder 20 Öro Gutscheine kann man sich nen paar davon auf Lager legen.....


Das sind grad mal 3EUR günstiger als auf bike-components.de mit dem Unterschied, dass letzter ein Dauerpreis ist.
Für knapp 67EUR gibt's das Verschleißset XT-Kassette inkl. XT-Kette.


----------



## ollum104 (4. Februar 2012)

Loeka Ausverkauf bei CRC

Vielleicht das eine oder andere Schnäppchen für die Damen dabei...


----------



## juneoen (4. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/gigabike_web...&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

hiwe für 20 euro die superforce


----------



## lt-midseason07 (5. Februar 2012)

Veltec V-Two in diversen Farben für schnäppchenhafte 215

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veltec-V-Two...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a6d4be03b

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veltec-V-Two...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a6f890197

Ich hab den LRS selber und bin zufrieden, nur etwas schwerer als angegeben..


----------



## knarf123 (5. Februar 2012)

Thomson Vorbauten 100-130mm ab 53â¬
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/manufacturer/thomson?limit=20


----------



## Kesan (5. Februar 2012)

Easton Haven Vorbau Schwarz in 55, 70, 85 und 100mm länge für 64,95. Die anderen Online Shops verlangen meisten 85 und mehr.

http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6..._source=google-shopping&product_code=42139124


----------



## Ryder17 (6. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a47360/velvet-rl-tapered-schwarz-x-15.html
<-----339 â¬
GÃ¼nstigste X Fusion Velvet... Tapered, mit 15mm Steckachse,.... im vergleich Bikeparts-Online bietet die selbe fÃ¼r 390 Euronen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (7. Februar 2012)

Zwar kein Shop, aber wenn es jemanden interessiert: 

Ich habe eine Suntour Raidon Air RLD (Remote LockOut Shifter) in der Trendfarbe
weiss anzubieten, Luftgabel, 21cm Gabelschaft 1 1/8" Standard, 9mm Schnellspanner
Standard Achsaufnahme, Gewicht ca. 2200gr. incl. Remote LockOut, Disc only,
nur für Scheibenbremsen bis 185mm, für 65 EUR incl. versicherten Versand innerhalb 
Deutschland, ferner eine Manitou Skareb SPV 100mm, falls Interesse in schwarz.


----------



## itchyp (7. Februar 2012)

forever schrieb:


> Zwar kein Shop, aber wenn es jemanden interessiert:



...interessiert hier niemanden...welchen Teil von Bikemarkt hast du denn nicht verstanden?


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Februar 2012)

CRC 15â¬ Guteschein bei >100â¬ bis Fr. 10.02.2012 12.00Uhr

EUTK15


----------



## pinochio2 (7. Februar 2012)

Denkt nicht nur an Euch. 

Kinderhelme von MET, Serie Buddy, Genio und Elfo im Angebot bis 11.02.2012 
für 19,90 - 29,90 Euro.

www.snake-bikes.de


----------



## austriacarp (7. Februar 2012)

Super Enduro Rahmen Morewood für 799

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3965


----------



## knarf123 (7. Februar 2012)

Gelten die Gutscheine eigentlich öfter?


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Februar 2012)

Könnte bitte jemand kurz den aktuellen 12% rcz code posten? Komme nicht an meine Email, würde aber gern schnell was ordern dort...

Bedankt!


----------



## downi (8. Februar 2012)

Rczeg12


----------



## Rolf (8. Februar 2012)

johnny rico schrieb:


> könnte bitte jemand kurz den aktuellen 12% rcz code posten?



rczeg12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Februar 2012)

Top Service! Mille Grazie!!!


----------



## zotty (8. Februar 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> rczeg12



hat bei mir gestern abend nicht funktioniert


----------



## xylnx (8. Februar 2012)

> *This offer is available only if your order amount is equal or  greater than 100 Euros net (without VAT), because we could not apply  discount on VAT.*
> *Offer available until Sunday the 12th February 2012 at midnight (CET)*



deswegen vielleicht???


----------



## piilu (8. Februar 2012)

Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Titanium QR20 180mm Tap. 2012 799â¬
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20745


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Titanium QR20 180mm Tap. 2012 799
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20745



Ausverkauft.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b483cdd1

(wer sich sowas antun will ... )


----------



## zotty (8. Februar 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> deswegen vielleicht???



nein, betrag war excl.mwst. über 100.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Februar 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> nein, betrag war excl.mwst. über 100.-



also ich hab grad damit erfolgreich und ohne Versandkosten bestellt...

Wen's Interessiert: XTR 10x Kassette (11-36 o. 11-34) für knapp 126 und ein paar Zerquetschte.

In den gängigen deutschen Shops so ab 155 plus Versand.


----------



## david99 (8. Februar 2012)

*suntour raidon x3 rlo* mit *canti-sockel* - die 2012er mit der neuen doppelkartusche (luftfederung und hydraulikdämpfung), mit lockout-hebel für den lenker

nachteil: fixed rebound... kann aber aus eigener erfahrung sagen dass der gut recht gut eingestellt ist, hab jetz schon zwei verbaut 

99 eur

http://cgi.ebay.de/110818509487


----------



## juneoen (9. Februar 2012)

MAGURA Marta SL mit Crabonhebel VR 82.11EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=466


----------



## .floe. (9. Februar 2012)

Acros AH-06 Steuersatz schwarz fÃ¼r 29,99â¬:

http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/170011453/Steuersaetze/ACROS-AH-06-CNC-Steuersatz.htm


----------



## conny.maus (9. Februar 2012)

*SUN RINGLE MTX33* DH/FR Laufradsatz in Weiß, mit Naben Jumping Flea, VR 20mm, für HR in 12 od. 15mm, * 269.-*


----------



## goegolo (9. Februar 2012)

Normale Marta komplett mit Scheiben fÃ¼r Vorne und Hinten zu 199â¬: 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2012)

888 evo ti v.2

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20749&prodid=53882


----------



## martinos (9. Februar 2012)

ICE-Centerlock-Bremsscheibe für die 2012er XT-Bremse 180 mm für 24,95 EUR:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3043


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Februar 2012)

Zwei mal Abzugeben (Nicht kombinierbar daher einzeln):
FÃ¼r CRC: Â£10 Discount Voucher - Â£75 Minimum Spend (Jan - March 2012)

Also ~12,30 â¬ Gutschein ab ~92,25 â¬

edit:
einer ist schon weg


----------



## Splash (9. Februar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Zwei mal Abzugeben (Nicht kombinierbar daher einzeln):
> Für CRC: £10 Discount Voucher - £75 Minimum Spend (Jan - March 2012)



Du, die sind beliebig oft verwendbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich glaube es ja nicht .. 

Dann landet der Zweite eben hier. Das Ergebnis werden wir dann wahrscheinlich sehen.

EZ3182BER2ACQY

Für CRC: £10 Discount Voucher - £75 Minimum Spend (Jan - March 2012)


----------



## Joonas.H. (9. Februar 2012)

weiß wer ob es irgendwo einen fullface helm der runtergestzt ist?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. Februar 2012)

CRC hat noch einige
aber ohne Probieren wÃ¼rde ich mir keinen Helm kaufen

und falscher Thread, der hier ist nur fÃ¼r SchnÃ¤ppchen!

btt:

die Airwave SchlÃ¤uche gibt es bei CRC wieder im Angebot, 10 StÃ¼ck MTB oder 28" fÃ¼r ~21â¬


----------



## FunkyRay (9. Februar 2012)

Direkt zu den Schläuchen - Für die Faulpelze wie mich


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Februar 2012)

Joonas.H. schrieb:


> weiß wer ob es irgendwo einen fullface helm der runtergestzt ist?



z.B.: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_86&products_id=3515


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Direkt zu den Schläuchen - Für die Faulpelze wie mich



ups, gabs im Juli noch für 17,33Eu - Abzocker, irische!


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Februar 2012)

Und schwer sind die Dinger 2,1-2,5" ~270g/Stück


----------



## kleinerHai (10. Februar 2012)

Gute Quelle für Thomson Zeug, ausserdem 661 Helme und vieles mehr im Sale gibt es hier:
http://www.go1bike.fr/

Guter Shop! Kontakt auch auf Deutsch und Englisch möglich...


----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2012)

RACE FACE Ride DH Kurbelsatz 175mm
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_39&products_id=3270


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. Februar 2012)

Joonas.H. schrieb:


> weiß wer ob es irgendwo einen fullface helm der runtergestzt ist?



Sowat zum Bleistift:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/vector-i-helm-schwarz-gold-l/228128.html


----------



## 1000years (10. Februar 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Sowat zum Bleistift:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/vector-i-helm-schwarz-gold-l/228128.html



http://www.bikeunit.de/228128.html?c=816&_cid=22_-1_6295_6296_6302_228128_0_[REF]&BPCID=74&BPPID=BZ17827038

Gleich Helm, fünf Tacken günstiger


----------



## bksmooth (10. Februar 2012)

ist das hier der "Ich such ein Schnäppchen"-Thread? Ich denke nicht!

Andere Leute werden auch konsequent abgewiesen, wenn sie hier Preisanfragen stellen. Also entweder alle Anfragen konsequent abweisen oder jede Anfrage berücksichtigen. Alles dazwischen hilft niemandem hier weiter...

günstiger breiter Lenker von Sunline: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48619


----------



## ollum104 (10. Februar 2012)

Mongoose BootÂ´R fÃ¼r 1699â¬

leider nur in S, aber fÃ¼r den Preis schon recht gut ausgestattet...


----------



## antikoerper (10. Februar 2012)

Joonas.H. schrieb:


> weiß wer ob es irgendwo einen fullface helm der runtergestzt ist?



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/471953/cat/500


----------



## Sanchopancho (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist hier kein gebrauchtmarkt.

Und wer kauft schon nen gebrauchten helm  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (10. Februar 2012)

crc hat schon wieder einen 15â¬ Gutschein, allerdings erst ab 150â¬ Einkaufswert.
Der Gutschein ist bis zum 14.02 12:00 gÃ¼ltig.

DEWK15

LG,
pst


----------



## Guerill0 (10. Februar 2012)

PST schrieb:


> crc hat schon wieder einen Gutschein, allerdings erst ab 150 Einkaufswert.
> Der Gutschein ist bis zum 14.02 12:00 gültig.
> 
> DEWK15
> ...



Bitte noch hinzufügen, was der Gutschein denn so ungefähr einspart


----------



## Innsbruuucker (10. Februar 2012)

15â¬


----------



## PST (10. Februar 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Bitte noch hinzufügen, was der Gutschein denn so ungefähr einspart



Ups, sorry, habs geändert.

Easton XC One LRS für 224.91EUR:  www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2840


----------



## ticris (11. Februar 2012)

Bei H&S - GORE Bike Wear Windstopper® Countdown AS Jacke ocean blue/schwarz *89,95 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6...paign=NL120202&uin=bg166rc7hpnbjitqj7tv1cisc7*


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

Wer grad ne Lyrik Coil MiCo DH 170  braucht in 1.5 , habe ich nirgends günstiger gesehen (ich wollte aber ne Air) :

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17228


----------



## veraono (11. Februar 2012)

OT: 
Kombiniere das : 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lyrik Coil MiCo DH 170 in 1.5  (ich wollte aber ne Air)
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=17228


 
und das: 
"11.4015.556.010 Air Spring (Solo Air) Assembly/Air Top Cap Kit, 160mm/170mm/180mm - 2010-2012 Lyrik (includes 160 and 180 base plates)"
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...z0xMS40MDE1LjU1Ni4wMTAmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=21087

ist vielleicht preislich immer noch attraktiv


----------



## Pead (11. Februar 2012)

Leatt DBX Comp II Neck Brace 2011 - 248,05 (mit Gutschein!)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61499


----------



## austriacarp (11. Februar 2012)

Deuter Atack SL18 für 89
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lack-ohne-Blase-Trinksystem-3-0-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Kayya (12. Februar 2012)

Griffige Pedale fÃ¼r sehr kleines Geld.
DMR V8 14,88â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2041


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

Mit versand 20â¬, naja so billig is das auch wieder ned fÃ¼r 540g


----------



## reliable (12. Februar 2012)

-


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2012)

*Ebay-Artikel* gehören hier nicht rein, jedenfalls nicht bei einer Stückmenge von 1 Artikel


----------



## Triala (12. Februar 2012)

Giant Faith 0 *2279EUR*
http://www.bikemore.at/fahrrad-shop...kleidung/abverkauf-mountainbikes/520-4648.htm

Giant Faith 1 *1679*
http://www.bikemore.at/fahrrad-shop...kleidung/abverkauf-mountainbikes/520-4650.htm

Beim Surfen durchs Web gefunden, wo bleibt das Geld=(


----------



## suoixon (12. Februar 2012)

Gibt mal wieder einen Satz Crank Brothers Opium in rot fÃ¼r 375â¬ +VK


----------



## peh (12. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Ebay-Artikel* gehören hier nicht rein


Dieser eBay-Artikel könnte interessant sein für Räder mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse:

Jagwire Rattler Mac für 9,90 Euro plus 4,35 Euro Versand, Preisvorschlag möglich.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

PÃ¼nktlich vorm Schnee:
Schwalbe Snow Stud 26x2.0 oder 28x1.5 fÃ¼r 16,9 â¬ +4,9V
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Snow-Stud-Sc...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item8e097d3b19


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Gibt mal wieder einen Satz Crank Brothers Opium in rot für 375 +VK


Das such ich schon die ganze Zeit, aber das ist nur ein Laufrad und nicht der Satz oder?


----------



## KP-99 (12. Februar 2012)

Das müßte der ganze Satz sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

Ok ich bestell, wenn nicht zurück damit!

http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-dhrace-mtblaufradsatz-opium-p-159113.html
Hier gibts den Satz :/


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Satz - steht doch alles für VORN und HINTEN in der Beschreibung.


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

Gekauft!! JAAAAAAAAAA Den wollt ich unbedingt haben und wollt mir jetzt shcon selbst einen zusammenbauen aber.. JAAAAAAAAAAAA *FREUDE!!!*

JAAAA!!


----------



## Xah88 (12. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist ein Satz - steht doch alles für VORN und HINTEN in der Beschreibung.



und in der überschrift steht LAUFRAD..finde es auch verwirrend, würde aber auch auf Satz tippen...


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-laufrad-opium-dark-p-142553.html

AUSVERKAUFT!  ich hab noch bestellt!


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Gibt mal wieder einen Satz Crank Brothers Opium in rot für 375 +VK



Wenn das klappt, dann heirate ich dich in meinem nächsten Leben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr günstiger XT-Nabensatz für Centerlock - *35 Euro bei CNC*. Ohne Schnellspanner!


----------



## Ryder17 (13. Februar 2012)

http://jehlebikes.de/sram-schaltwerk-x7-carbon-9-gang.html <---39 nur heute!!!!

Der Link sagt schon fast alles


----------



## Spike777 (13. Februar 2012)

Bestellt ! Das Schaltwerk wird sich hoffentlich mit SLX triggern vertragen


----------



## tomtom9 (13. Februar 2012)

das wird nicht klappen :-(

und
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a57158/msl-fs-fullsuspension-rahmenset.html

krasse gabel für den gewichtsfetisch
bin schon die ganze zeit am zucken


----------



## 08-15 (13. Februar 2012)

da hast Du Pech, glaub ich. Shimano und Sram haben unterschiedliche Übersetzungen (1:1 vs. 1:2) und sind meines Wissens nach nicht kompatibel. Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema, sondern SCHNÄPPCHEN!


----------



## Sahnie (13. Februar 2012)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> das wird nicht klappen :-(
> 
> und
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a57158/msl-fs-fullsuspension-rahmenset.html
> ...



auch für den Preis liegt das Ding dort wie Blei in den Regalen. Das war schon im Angebot, da hatte Deutschland noch einen Kaiser.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> http://jehlebikes.de/sram-schaltwerk-x7-carbon-9-gang.html <---39â¬ nur heute!!!!
> 
> Der Link sagt schon fast alles



Das lange ohne Carbonapplikation ist bei Rose billiger:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-schaltwerk-x7-2009/aid:298263/fromtopoffers:1

Der Versand ist bei Jehle ja 7 â¬, bei Rose nur 4 â¬ .


----------



## zuki (13. Februar 2012)

Sahnie schrieb:


> auch für den Preis liegt das Ding dort wie Blei in den Regalen. Das war schon im Angebot, da hatte Deutschland noch einen Kaiser.



Es geht. Ich fahre das "Dingen" mit großer Freude. Der Principia-Importeur hat eine sagenhafte Stückzahl an Bike Discount verkauft. 

Ist seit 5 Monaten dort im Sortiment.

http://r2-bike.com/dt-swiss-nabe-190-ceramic-disc


----------



## KP-99 (13. Februar 2012)

Cane Creek Double Barrel in 222/70 für 399,99 

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=19264


----------



## Alex-F (13. Februar 2012)

Ist das normal: "Achtung: Feder ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten und muß ggf. separat bestellt werden."?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (13. Februar 2012)

ist eben ohne feder,das sollte zu verkraften sein.

achtung: angebot bezieht sich ausschließlich auf 222mm EBL


----------



## ma.sel (13. Februar 2012)

SLX Trail Pedalen
https://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/pedale/shimano-spd-pedal-pd-m530-schwarz/302246.html
19,95


----------



## KP-99 (13. Februar 2012)

@ Axl:

Ja , das ist normal, jeder benötigt ja eine Feder, die abgestimmt ist auf Fahrergewicht und Rahmen.

Deswegen würde jeder eine andere Federhärte benötigen.

Und ja, es ist nur gültig für die Einbaulänge von 222/70mm, aber dafür ein Hammerpreis.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Februar 2012)

Aso, I see 

Aber interessant der Shop, EVOC Freeride Tour 30L 2011 für 104 Euronen ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (13. Februar 2012)

Santa Cruz Bullit mit dhx 3 für 749, ein stück verfügbar...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?language=de&products_id=30446


----------



## ben1982 (13. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a66587/am-20-ud-carbon-grunge-riser-lenker-20mm.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a66589/fl-ud-carbon-flat-lenker-318mm-600mm.html


----------



## PFox (13. Februar 2012)

SRAM Schaltwerk X7 carbon (9-Gang) nur noch 2h im angebot (mittlerer Käfig).

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-18890.html


----------



## ollum104 (14. Februar 2012)

Rockstar Klamotten bei CRC


----------



## siq (14. Februar 2012)

blaue RS SID Worldcup (BB MC) mit 80 oder 100mm inkl. Poplock fÃ¼r 300â¬ (optional mit Pushlock fÃ¼r 330â¬) !
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_227&products_id=9892


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoxville_rider (14. Februar 2012)

Joonas.H. schrieb:


> weiÃ wer ob es irgendwo einen fullface helm der runtergestzt ist?



schau mal bei zweirad stadler nach ixs-helmen - die gibts da schon ab 49,-â¬


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2012)

brauch grad nix bei hibike, 10% gutschein:

AG070/9UVU-NQIA-CWR8

gibt zB grad die blauen spitfire fÃ¼r 69,95.

je nach grÃ¶Ãe kann man die auch in grÃ¼n und grau bei crc fÃ¼r 68 â¬ inkl.versand bekommen, rabattcode crc grad 

VALâ¬12 fÃ¼r 100 â¬ gibt 12â¬ rabatt


----------



## campariseven (14. Februar 2012)

knoxville_rider schrieb:


> schau mal bei zweirad stadler nach ixs-helmen - die gibts da schon ab 49,-



Fullface Helme - 35-39

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/oneal-vollvisierhelm-backflip/aid:397787
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ixs-helm-phobos-starcatch/aid:469402
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ixs-integral-helm-phobos-ii/aid:406195


----------



## visualex (14. Februar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> brauch grad nix bei hibike, 10% gutschein:
> 
> AG070/9UVU-NQIA-CWR8



Danke. Hab ich mir grad bestellt: Oneal Hellraiser Protektoren-Jacke für 169,90  statt 269,90 . Mit dem 10%-Gutschein dann 152,91 


----------



## yoyo (14. Februar 2012)

Leatt Brace DBX Comp II
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61499
mit VALâ¬12 Gutschein fÃ¼r 251â¬.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2012)

12,50 Gutschein Von CRC bis Freitag 12 Uhr, 100â¬ MBW, Code VALâ¬12

â¬: Ich seh grad, cxfahrer hat das schon reineditiert gehabt, hatte die seite nicht refreshed, sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bksmooth (14. Februar 2012)

wie immer ist wiggle.co.uk mitgezogen. 20% Rabatt ab 100Pfund mit dem Gutscheincode FEB20


----------



## factz666 (14. Februar 2012)

bksmooth schrieb:


> wie immer ist wiggle.co.uk mitgezogen. 20% Rabatt ab 100Pfund mit dem Gutscheincode FEB20



Leider nur auf den Listenpreis, und nicht auf den Wert im "Einkaufswagen".


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Februar 2012)

Chainreactioncycles:

Niner Air 9 Frame 2011 white/raw Medium â¬462.35

Pace RC129 XC Frame â¬559.69

Pace RC104 XC Frame â¬478.57


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2012)

Lampine mal etwas billiger als UVP: Lupyne Willma 5 - £269.80 ~ 330 Euro über Paypal.


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einen anderen 12,50â¬ CRC-Gutschein: TK125 auch 100â¬ MBW und bis 17.02. gÃ¼ltig.


----------



## peh (15. Februar 2012)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen anderen 12,50 CRC-Gutschein: TK125 auch 100 MBW und bis 17.02. gültig.


Den habe ich auch bekommen. Ungewöhnlich dabei: Der Gutschein ist nicht bis zum "vollen" 17.02. gültig, sondern nur bis 12h Greenwich Mean Time. Keine Ahnung, ob die das wirklich streng einhalten.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Februar 2012)

Bei mir beim CRC, steht beim Pace 104, 508.- Euronen


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2012)

NoTubes ZTR Arch 29er Felgen zum halben Preis.

http://r2-bike.com/notubes-ZTR-Arch-29-Zoll


----------



## peter.rosegger (15. Februar 2012)

heute bei www.bikepalast.at
Versand soll kostenlos sein


----------



## HanzOberlander (15. Februar 2012)

peter.rosegger schrieb:


> heute bei www.bikepalast.at
> Versand soll kostenlos sein



thx
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




versand ist übrigens für at und dt kostenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (15. Februar 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> thx
> versand war übrigens kostenfrei, bzw ist er für
> 
> 
> ...



taugen denn die intense-reifen für 9,99 etwas ? (DH)


----------



## HanzOberlander (15. Februar 2012)

kp hab mir die system 2 xc 2.0 fürs alltagsrad gekauft
hab noch keine erfahrung mit den dingern gemacht, nur etwas gegoogelt


----------



## fabs8 (15. Februar 2012)

warum sollen die Reifen nix taugen? 
Fahre seit Jahren nichts anderes... für mich besser als Maxxis etc.
3 Satz bestellt 
Hammerpreis!!!


----------



## austriacarp (15. Februar 2012)

Und alle Intense Reifen gibt es heute für 9,90
http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1


----------



## Alex-F (15. Februar 2012)

Dreck und ich hab kein Geld


----------



## austriacarp (15. Februar 2012)

Gerade dann mußt du kaufen den morgen kosten sie 49


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> warum sollen die Reifen nix taugen?
> Fahre seit Jahren nichts anderes... für mich besser als Maxxis etc.
> 3 Satz bestellt
> Hammerpreis!!!



Welcher ist denn am ehesten mit Highroller 2ply 2.5"/Mudy Mary 2.35" zum vergleichen?
Also ein Intermediate Reifen?


----------



## themrpipp (15. Februar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und alle Intense Reifen gibt es heute fÃ¼r 9,90â¬
> http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1



Welche nehme ich da am besten fÃ¼r FR/DH?

Und weil die Frage nach Helmen war:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57983 fÃ¼r 56,-


----------



## knarf123 (15. Februar 2012)

909 oder intruder sticky rubber vorne und DH dual compound hinten!
Das gummi bleibt sogar bei -20° noch ausreichend weich!
Hab mir vorhin auch 3 Satz gekauft

Selle italia flite für 59,- im gleichen Laden ist auch nen Schnäppchen!
Aber leider nur die TLD version!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (15. Februar 2012)

Super Tip, das mit den Intense Reifen. Hab mir die Kombi 909 vorne und Edge hinten bestellt, in 2.35


----------



## Laphroaig10 (15. Februar 2012)

und für AM?
als Rubber Queen/Mountain King Alternative


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und alle Intense Reifen gibt es heute für 9,90
> http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1



Ohne Versand? Konnte da nix finden 
Sind die 2.7 echte 2.7"?


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

zu schwer, ich seh dort nur 2-ply, außerdem imho alte Modelle
Damit hier Ruhe einkehrt:
Alles über Intensereifen gibt es hier zu lesen


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2012)

Wie fällt die Breite aus?


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

Der 2.35er soll etwa 60 mm breit sein. Über die anderen Größen hab ich nix gelesen im Fräd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zw. EX/DC und FRO?


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

"FRO ist die 50a Gummibärchenmischung - weich und langsam, gibt es nur mit 2Ply (1Ply soll kommen)
EX/DC ist 60a(Mitte)/55a(Seiten) - gibt es in 1Ply und 2Ply"


----------



## flowbike (15. Februar 2012)

ich bin  mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauert, bis einer meckert, daß hier wieder nur rum gelabert wird 
in dem von mir verlinkten thread steht alles, aber wer zu faul ist zu lesen....


----------



## Red-Stone (15. Februar 2012)

Hab mit den Intense Reifen im Zusammenhang mit ZTR Flow und Milch keine guten Erfahrungen. Ploppen einfach mal so von der Felge :-(


----------



## Schibbl (15. Februar 2012)

Brooks Colt Sattel in schwarz für weniger als 92 Euro


----------



## conny.maus (16. Februar 2012)

2011er *ROCK SHOX LYRIK RC2DH Solo Air*, 170mm, 1 1/8" (weiÃ) od. 1.5" (schwarz), nur *â¬ 599.-*


----------



## frogmatic (16. Februar 2012)

conny.maus schrieb:


> bla...



Seit Dezember 2011 angemeldet - 5 Posts, alle hier, alle mit "Schnäppchen" von der bikebox Eitorf - merkst du was?
Danke.


----------



## Bashorbadger (16. Februar 2012)

naja wenns wirklich schnapper sind.. warum net  bei mir ist die Lyrik nicht mehr verfügbar.. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61499

Spitze das Teil: 
*DBX Comp II Nackenschutz*


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2012)

bin mal gespannt was an intense reifen noch verfügbar ist... theoretisch hab ich mich mal eingedeckt.


----------



## fukz (16. Februar 2012)

Servus, 
hier die Elixir9 vorne + hinten für 222,22 (oder für 210 wenn man die 10.- Bewertungsprämie noch abzieht), ein guter Preis für eine topaktuelle top Bremse 

http://www.bikeunit.de/aktion/bikeunit_fastnachtsaktion.html?c=2_20120216_bun_v1&_cid=24_20120216_2_3_6_0_0_0


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (16. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was an intense reifen noch verfügbar ist... theoretisch hab ich mich mal eingedeckt.


 Jep, habe auch 3 Stück gekauft. Rechne aber nicht mit einer Lieferung.


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2012)

für die im 2. anlauf noch nachgeorderten "Reifen Intense EX/DC DH" hab ich eine überweisungsaufforderung bekommen...


----------



## CorollaG6 (16. Februar 2012)

Sechs Stück heute morgen bestellt, bis jetzt noch keine Beastätigung.


----------



## Poldidrache (16. Februar 2012)

lupine wilma: ca. 310 â¬

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17123


----------



## Büscherammler (16. Februar 2012)

Für meine gestern bestellten 4 Satz Intense Reifen hab ich bisher nur ein Mail bekommen wo die Bestellung aufgelistet ist. 
Bestätigung bisher nicht. Mmmh, sollte ja eigentlich noch was kommen oder war das schon die Bestätigung ??


----------



## s4shhh (16. Februar 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Für meine gestern bestellten 4 Satz Intense Reifen hab ich bisher nur ein Mail bekommen wo die Bestellung aufgelistet ist.
> Bestätigung bisher nicht. Mmmh, sollte ja eigentlich noch was kommen oder war das schon die Bestätigung ??


Sollte noch was kommen...steht auch so in der Bestelleingangsemail.


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2012)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Für meine gestern bestellten 4 Satz Intense Reifen hab ich bisher nur ein Mail bekommen wo die Bestellung aufgelistet ist.
> Bestätigung bisher nicht. Mmmh, sollte ja eigentlich noch was kommen oder war das schon die Bestätigung ??



6 FRO reifen im ersten durchgang - nur eine mail
2 EX/DC reifen nachbestellt - 2 mails...


----------



## Dddakk (16. Februar 2012)

Anti-Intense-was-bin-ich-aufgeregt-Post:

Avid Elixir MAG für 160

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...id-Elixir-CR-Mag-Scheibenbremsset::25370.html


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Anti-Intense-was-bin-ich-aufgeregt-Post:
> 
> Avid Elixir MAG fÃ¼r 160â¬
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...id-Elixir-CR-Mag-Scheibenbremsset::25370.html



Luftpumpe

SKS Air X-Press Track Pump â¬16.22  CRC

edith: vor-lauter-intense-aufregung-rumhÃ¼pf:
auf der seite werden scheinbar noch reifen hinzugefÃ¼gt. CC-irgendwas. 16.02.12. vielleicht sind die noch in der findungs-phase 

edit 2: ach komm Dddakk, ich hab mich bemÃ¼ht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. Februar 2012)

der war gut...

Öffnungsversiegelung:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3937


----------



## racing_basti (16. Februar 2012)

Trickstuff CLEG 4 Mk1 (generalÃ¼berholt bzw. 2. Wahl) fÃ¼r 299â¬ bzw. 285â¬ pro Paar im Trickstuff-Onlineshop.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (16. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> für die im 2. anlauf noch nachgeorderten "Reifen Intense EX/DC DH" hab ich eine überweisungsaufforderung bekommen...



Kann irgendwie nur per Kreditkarte oder Nachname bezahlen?!


----------



## ollum104 (16. Februar 2012)

Acros A-Flat fÃ¼r 75 â¬


----------



## DarkGreen (17. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> der war gut...
> 
> Öffnungsversiegelung:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3937


 
Den komischen Metallkratzer sollte man allerdings unbedingt gegen nen Stück Sandpapier austauschen

Kettenverschleisslehre für 5
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=362
Ich mag zwar lieber die Rohloff Caliber, aber viel wichtiger als die Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen ist, das man überhaupt eine hat.


----------



## HanzOberlander (17. Februar 2012)

O`NEAL Windbreaker Jacke schwarz/grau von 49.95â¬ auf 24.98â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3974
MAGURA Louise Vorderrad-Bremse 09 fÃ¼r 38â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1158


intensereifenrechnung heute erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (17. Februar 2012)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> Kettenverschleisslehre für 5


Plus Versand.

Da ist CRC mit 5,78 Euro inklusive Versand günstiger:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42815
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10219


----------



## pinochio2 (17. Februar 2012)

Federgabeln im Angebot

RockShox Lyrik RC2DH Coil U-Turn, 115-160mm,  569 Euro

Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L 2-Step Air, 115 bis 160 mm,  599 Euro

www.snake-bikes.de


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da - glaube ich zumindest - ein etwas umständliches aber lukratives Schnäppchen.

Wer zufällig eine Durin Race 2012 in weiß sucht, der kann bei Poison ein Zyankali-Rahmenset für 539 inklusive der genannten Gabel kaufen. Das ist immer noch >100 günstiger als das, was die Gabel im Aftermarket alleine kostet und einen Alurahmen samt Steuersatz gibt es quasi noch geschenkt oben drauf.

Die Pumpe fehlt sicher, und ob eine Anleitung beiliegt weiss ich auch nicht, aber die meisten brauchen die Prütteln ja eh nicht.


----------



## d0r_t0d (17. Februar 2012)

Magura MT8 besonders günstig in 160/160:

http://www.actionsports.de/-SALE-/Magura-MT8-Scheibenbremsset-2012-VR-HR-160mm::44908.html


----------



## veraono (17. Februar 2012)

pinochio2 schrieb:


> Federgabeln im Angebot
> 
> RockShox Lyrik RC2DH Coil U-Turn, 115-160mm, 569 Euro
> 
> ...


 
Leider beide mal wieder nur mit 1,5" Schaft, hab grad die Rückantwort vom Shop bekommen.


----------



## Schibbl (18. Februar 2012)

Mavic Rennrad Schuhe für 36 Euro


----------



## zotty (18. Februar 2012)

gibt es zur zeit einen gutscheincode von CRC ?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. Februar 2012)

Rock Shox Reverb 2012 420/31.6 Matchmaker inkl. Entlüftungskit


----------



## suoixon (18. Februar 2012)

Syncros FL Carbon Laufradsatz QR/15mm 6-Loch 699â¬


----------



## ReeN! (18. Februar 2012)

Hab eben auch mal 3 Satz Intense Reifen bestellt. Hoffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (18. Februar 2012)

Damit das mal ein Ende hat: Bei mir wurden auch FRO bestÃ¤tigt, jetzt wartet einfach ein paar Tage ab und schnÃ¤ppchen jetzt!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=871
3er Pack 9er Kettenglieder fÃ¼r 4.50â¬ inkl versand von SRAM!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. Februar 2012)

Valâ¬12
ez3182ber2acqy

KA ob sie noch funktionieren.


----------



## beat2eps (18. Februar 2012)

Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti Federgabel für rund 350 bei Hibike im Angebot

(die graue RC3 Version der 44er aus 2010 gibts für rund 400)


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (18. Februar 2012)

[url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=871[/url]
> 3er Pack 9er Kettenglieder für 4.50 inkl versand von SRAM!



Kosten da jetzt 4,62 EUR aber hier für 4,50 EUR. edit scheibenkleister +Versand oder bei Abholung ohne;-)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...chloss-fuer-alle-SRAM-Ketten-9-fach-gold.html


----------



## Corporation (18. Februar 2012)

Günstiger ist es einen Bereits vorhandenen Messchieber zu nehmen und ca 118mm einzustellen und dann so lange vergrößern bis der Schieber anstößt, ab ca 120,25mm sollte man wechseln. Wichtig ist es den Messchieber richtig anzusetzen.
Ist ein Schnäppchen, passt also zu 100% hierher.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Februar 2012)

CRC:
Sunline V1 Handlebar diverse GrÃ¶Ãen/Farben, ab 29â¬

Sunline V1 All Mountain Stem blau, 50/65mm, ab 29â¬

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## ale2812 (20. Februar 2012)

15 Euro Gutscheincode "ETK" bei CRC - MBW 100 Euro


----------



## xRS88x (20. Februar 2012)

Meine Intense Reifen sind heute gekommen, ein Paar war nichtmehr lieferbar !

Greets


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2012)

auch wenns manche nerven wird:

xRS88x, hast du eine versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRS88x (20. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> auch wenns manche nerven wird:
> 
> xRS88x, hast du eine versandbestätigung bekommen?



Nein hab ich nicht, sind heute ganz überraschend gekommen.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Februar 2012)

ich hab heute "auf nachfrage" endlich ne rechnung für meine bekommen...


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (20. Februar 2012)

sry für intense gedöhns: ich habe letzten donnerstag die zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und warte seitdem auf lieferung


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

wir haben heute montag ....


----------



## fabs8 (20. Februar 2012)

Hab auch gerade die Bestätigung mit Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Jedoch sind die Intruder bereits ausverkauft heißt es!?! Ich hab vor einer Woche bestellt und jetzt die Antwort. Jetzt kann ich nur die 2 anderen Sätze erhalten.....


----------



## SLXDriver (20. Februar 2012)

Mein Gott, wartets halt mal ab, entweder kommts oder nicht, was wollt ihr denn machen?! Das hier ist der Schnäppchen Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proluckerdeluxe (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wir haben heute montag ....



das wollte ich damit nicht sagen, ich erwarte die frühestens gegen ende der woche^^

in irgendeiner mail steht, dass man erst eine zahlungsaufforderung bekommt wenn die wahre zum versand bereit ist, wer also seine aufforderung bekommen hat sollte glück haben, alle die immernoch warten werden wohl eher pech haben...


schnäpperl

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eride-LTD-Komplettbike-2011-SALE-::26323.html


----------



## austriacarp (20. Februar 2012)

Habe heute meine Intense Reifen vom Bikepalast bekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Damit sich keiner Aufregt wegen OT noch ein Schnäppchen
Muddy Marry Evo für 22,99
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...04;mid=0;pgc=0 
__________________


----------



## PST (20. Februar 2012)

bei bikestore-cc Shimano XTR KRG M980, enger Q-F, 175mm, 30-44, 2fach, 265: 

www.bikestore.cc/shimano-m980-enger-175mm-3044-2fach-p-145972.html

Ist der americansale, wobei ich nun nicht weiß was das bedeutet.

Grüße,
pst


----------



## Innsbruuucker (20. Februar 2012)

Meine Reifen sind auch da 
Liegen allerdings noch bei der Post...

Hab heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen, auf den Link rauf und tada -> Empfänger nicht angetroffen 

Edit: Intense EX/DC 909 waren leider schon ausverkauft...


----------



## indian66 (20. Februar 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Meine Reifen sind auch da
> Liegen allerdings noch bei der Post...
> 
> Hab heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen, auf den Link rauf und tada -> Empfänger nicht angetroffen
> ...



Ist ja Toll!
Hier ist der Schnäppchenfred!!!!!
Nicht der "ich habe mein Schnäppchen erhalten-Fred"


----------



## xRS88x (20. Februar 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Meine Reifen sind auch da
> Liegen allerdings noch bei der Post...
> 
> Hab heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen, auf den Link rauf und tada -> Empfänger nicht angetroffen
> ...



Same here. Hatte kein Bargeld daheim!


----------



## Xah88 (20. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ist ja Toll!
> Hier ist der SchnÃ¤ppchenfred!!!!!
> Nicht der "ich habe mein SchnÃ¤ppchen erhalten-Fred"





xRS88x schrieb:


> Same here. Hatte kein Bargeld daheim!



Alter du bist auch von der langsamen Sorte, oder ? Lass die Kacke doch mal, das nervt diejenigen, die gerne Benachrichtigungen bei SchnÃ¤ppchen bekommen wollen...is das so schwer ? (oder kam indians post nicht bei dir an?)

Geht mir nicht darum dich zu beleidigen, aber langsam ist es echt mehr als Ã¤rgerlich...

so, zum Ende noch ein SchnÃ¤ppchen:

neuer CRC-Code: "ETK" GÃ¼ltig bis Freitag 12 Uhr (15 â¬ / 100 â¬ )


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Februar 2012)

Das beste is aber das die Intense Reifen schon ur alt sind. Dafür halten sie länger! 

Crank Brothers Xc Race 700 um 30.- Euronen


----------



## Hans (20. Februar 2012)

XTR Trail Bremse
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-disc-brake-xtr-m988-160-pm-front-w-o-disc-silver.html

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-disc-brake-xtr-m988-160-pm-rear-w-o-disc-silver.html


----------



## Egika (21. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Hier habt Ihr die Intense-Reifen alle noch mal fÃ¼r 5,-â¬ das StÃ¼ck:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/bikepalast_com/m.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Ist ja Toll!
> Hier ist der Schnäppchenfred!!!!!
> Nicht der "ich habe mein Schnäppchen erhalten-Fred"


Wenn Du meinst, ihm das sagen zu müssen, dann schick ihm ne PN. Dieses scheinheilige Spammen gegen vermeintliches Spammen ist ne Pest.


----------



## krysheri (21. Februar 2012)

ROCKSHOX 2012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - schwarz oder weiÃ fÃ¼r 233,65â¬ inkl. Versand DE (Gutschein RCZEMG10)


----------



## bobons (21. Februar 2012)

EDIT: Gutschein ist weg.

Übrigens: Bei den Intense-Reifen auf ebay werden die Versandkosten addiert wenn man mehrere bestellt. Man kann aber Alexander anschreiben ob es OK ist die Versandkosten zu senken (es macht einen Versandkostenunterschied, ob man 2 XC-Reifchen oder 6 DH-Boliden im Warenkorb hat).


----------



## Innsbruuucker (21. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Alter du bist auch von der langsamen Sorte, oder ? Lass die Kacke doch mal, das nervt diejenigen, die gerne Benachrichtigungen bei SchnÃ¤ppchen bekommen wollen...is das so schwer ? (oder kam indians post nicht bei dir an?)
> 
> Geht mir nicht darum dich zu beleidigen, aber langsam ist es echt mehr als Ã¤rgerlich...
> 
> ...



Ach du Armer.

Doppelfail bei dir:
Ist es kein Gutschein Thread 
Der Gutschein wurde 3 Posts ober dir schon genannt 

Aber du bist so toll 

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php
Raceface Carbon Lenker fÃ¼r 50â¬ Bei kurzem googeln nur fÃ¼r Ã¼100â¬ gefunden.

XTR M980 - 255â¬ http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-m980-enger-175mm-3044-2fach-p-145972.html


----------



## ale2812 (21. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, ihm das sagen zu müssen, dann schick ihm ne PN. Dieses scheinheilige Spammen gegen vermeintliches Spammen ist ne Pest.


"Wenn Du meinst, ihm das sagen zu müssen, dann schick ihm ne PN. Dieses scheinheilige Spammen gegen vermeintliches Spammen ist ne Pest."

merkste selber oder?


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> "Wenn Du meinst, ihm das sagen zu müssen, dann schick ihm ne PN. Dieses scheinheilige Spammen gegen vermeintliches Spammen ist ne Pest."
> 
> merkste selber oder?


merkste selber, oder? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8440


----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> merkste selber, oder?


Nein, die selbstermächtigten Hilfsheriffs merken leider nicht, was sie lostreten 

Apropos Gutscheinthread: Wer einen CRC-Code will (zehn Pfund ab 75 Pfund) kann auch einen von mir haben, PN.


----------



## GustavS (21. Februar 2012)

@Admins
könntet Ihr vielleicht mal anfangen, all denen, die (aus Unwissenheit, Arroganz, Ignoranz, Dummheit, Gedankenlosigkeit, ...) gegen die Regeln (und/oder den guten Ton) verstoßen, eine Verwarnung auszusprechen. (Und das sollte forumsweit und in allen Threads gelten.)
Nach drei Verwarnungen könnt Ihr dann zu anderen Konsequenzen greifen.

*Alpina Pheos L.E. Helm 2011 black matt*
statt 200 für 119,-
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Helme/MTB/Alpina-Pheos-LE-Helm-2011-black-matt::31359.html


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2012)

frau lehrerin, da sind welche bÃ¶se... 

crc, knapp 27â¬: suline boxxer dm-vorbau...wird immer billiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

GustavS schrieb:


> @Admins
> könntet Ihr vielleicht mal anfangen, all denen, die (aus Unwissenheit,  Arroganz, Ignoranz, Dummheit, Gedankenlosigkeit, ...) gegen die Regeln  (und/oder den guten Ton) verstoßen, eine Verwarnung auszusprechen.


Dann müssten sie bei Dir anfangen. Denn Off-Topic-Beiträge mit Pseudoschnäppchen zu kaschieren, ist auch daneben.


GustavS schrieb:


> *Alpina Pheos L.E. Helm 2011 black matt*
> statt 200 für 119,-
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Helme/MTB/Alpina-Pheos-LE-Helm-2011-black-matt::31359.html



Dein Link führt nur zu weißen Modellen. Die gibt es aber deutlich billiger: In weiß und M nur 89 Euro.

In verschiedenen Farben gibt es das Modell für 124,90 Euro, Versand inklusive, also einen Euro teurer als in Deinem Link, bei Bike24.


----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

Doppelposting, Sorry bitte.


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Februar 2012)

Hilfe, ich kann mir das Porto für all die Benachrichtigungsmails dieses Threads nicht mehr leisten!
Spenden bitte an: 
Stadtsparkasse München 
Kto. 1234567

Ps: Meine Reifen sind noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Landyphil (21. Februar 2012)

Formula R1X Vorderradbremse schwarz + Adapter PM F-180

129 uronen


----------



## pinochio2 (21. Februar 2012)

Truvativ Kurbel gefällig

Holzfeller OCT 2.2 galvanisiert 119.90 Euro
Holzfeller 2.2 galvanisiert 79.90 Euro

www.snake-bikes.de unter Angebote


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2012)

machst du wieder werbung für deine eigenen sachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (21. Februar 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59815
Manitou Evolver ISX-4 Shock 2008   â¬121.67


ot: crc gutschein: 12,50â¬ Rabatt bei 100â¬ Rechnung:Bis zum 24.02.gÃ¼ltig: EUDC

mfg marco


----------



## Markusso (22. Februar 2012)

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Wie wärs, wenn es einen zweiten Schnäppchenjägerthread geben würde, in dem die Artikel auch kommentiert werden dürfen?

Tagesangebot Rahmen 179Euronen, finde ich ein ganz nettes Damenbike:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a55491/ams-wls-comp-2011-white-fading-black.html?mfid=52


----------



## indian66 (22. Februar 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Wie wärs, wenn es einen zweiten Schnäppchenjägerthread geben würde, in dem die Artikel auch kommentiert werden dürfen?



Abgelehnt. Zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## thomatos (22. Februar 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> EDIT: Gutschein ist weg.
> 
> Übrigens: Bei den Intense-Reifen auf ebay werden die Versandkosten addiert wenn man mehrere bestellt. Man kann aber Alexander anschreiben ob es OK ist die Versandkosten zu senken (es macht einen Versandkostenunterschied, ob man 2 XC-Reifchen oder 6 DH-Boliden im Warenkorb hat).



Sorry, ich hab kein Schnäppchen aber ich muss diese Aussage korrigieren!
Man zahlt nur einmal die 5 Euro Versand! Ich hab gestern 8 Reifen auf ebay gekauft und eine Rechnung von 45 Euro erhalten. 40+5Euro Versand. Bei mir aber hinfällig, da sie persönlich abgeholt werden.


----------



## single-malts (22. Februar 2012)

BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit DOT4 fÃ¼r 6,-â¬


----------



## gsg9man (22. Februar 2012)

single-malts schrieb:


> Bremsflüssigkeit DOT4 für 6,-


Bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt das doppelte für den Preis ...


----------



## esmirald_h (22. Februar 2012)

nur weil es preisreduziert ist, ist es noch lang nicht billig.

in jedem ATU bekommt man es billiger.



single-malts schrieb:


> Bremsflüssigkeit DOT4 für 6,-


----------



## ridester (22. Februar 2012)

Hätte einen 10 £ CRC Gutschein abzugeben. Müsste noch ca. 10 Tage gültig sein und gilt ab 75  £ Einkaufswert.

Bei Interesse --> PM - first come, first serve


-- edit -- 
ist weg


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (22. Februar 2012)

Habe glaube was gefunden: Rock Shox Sektor TK Tapered QR 15 Maxle Light für 199 Eier


----------



## sharky (22. Februar 2012)

ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW schrieb:


> Habe glaube was gefunden: Rock Shox Sektor TK Tapered QR 15 Maxle Light für 199 Eier



find ich kein schnäppchen. mit MC bekommst sie häufig für max. 50 mehr. dafür hast du dann ne anständige dämpfung. für 200 sicher eine super gabel und im vergleich mit anderen herstellern weit vorne. aber rs-intern würd ich nen tick mehr ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (22. Februar 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> find ich kein schnäppchen......für 200 sicher eine super gabel und im vergleich mit anderen herstellern weit vorne.....



folglich doch für diesen thread geeignet...
aber der count muss ja auch angefüllt werden...

Suntour Durolux für 268 


----------



## dusi__ (23. Februar 2012)

RS Totem 1.5" 2-step 357â¬


----------



## peh (23. Februar 2012)

Wer einen anspruchslosen, günstigen Helm sucht:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/iXS-Sports-Division-AVOIR-470-510-8002-004_4/dp/B001E48PSA"]iXS Sports Division Helm AVOIR, 52-59 cm für 13,92 Euro bei Amazon.[/ame]


In Grün ist das Ding gar nicht mal hässlich, finde ich


----------



## wildboarhunter (23. Februar 2012)

Shimano XTR Disc Set XC-Variante für 325 Euros 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item519c2a4bb4


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (23. Februar 2012)

*Avid Elixir 9   Set 180/180mm  nur 219â¬*
2012er Modell mit den neuen Scheiben und inkl. Matchmaker (is heute angekommen - sind dabei ) 


Bei Gocycle auch noch gÃ¼nstig:  (um Ã¼ber die 250â¬ fÃ¼r Kostenlosen Versand zu kommen)
Griffe von Spank (gut 13â¬) und NC17 (15â¬)
XLC-Schlauch fÃ¼r 2â¬
Set mit 5 XLC Carbon-Spacer fÃ¼r gut 9â¬
und noch manche Helme


----------



## suoixon (23. Februar 2012)

B&M IX Back Senseo 15â¬


----------



## Deleted 169926 (23. Februar 2012)

Bike Transporttasche auch bei Karstadt und günstiger nirgends zu finden...


----------



## peh (23. Februar 2012)

^^ Die Tasche gibt es bei Karstadt schon eine Weile zu dem Preis. Gutes Angebot. Die Tasche ist riesig und recht dick gepolstert. Ich habe sie mir im Laden angeschaut und stehengelassen. Sie nimmt ohne Rad einfach zu viel Platz weg. Ich habe dann für 45 Euro eine IXS Tranzbag gekauft, klein, leicht, jedoch ungepolstert und leider gerade nicht günstig erhältlich.


----------



## peh (24. Februar 2012)

Schwalbe Snow Studs mit 120 Spikes für den Crosser (40-622) zum Bestpreis: 20,00 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Februar 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Bike Transporttasche auch bei Karstadt und günstiger nirgends zu finden...



Mit 1,15m relativ kurz würde ich sagen. Ich finde meine CRC Tasche mit 1,20 schon sehr knapp und ich hab eigentlich ein kompaktes 140mm Bike.


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Februar 2012)

Tagesangebot: Alpina MYTHOS L.E. MTB Helm schwarz matt 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a18657/mythos-l-e-mtb-helm-schwarz-matt.html 

44,95 + 3,95 Versand


----------



## Steefan (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Helm.

Habe mir bei der Gelegenheit noch ein weiteres Schnäppchen gesichert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...ection-22-faltreifen-set-inkl-schlaeuche.html

(2x Mountain King II 2.2 Protection BCC inkl 2 Schläuche für 70,90)


----------



## markus182 (24. Februar 2012)

Syncros Lenker stark reduziert:
https://www.boc24.de/kategorie/Fahrradteile/Lenk-Steuerbereich/Lenker____11624.html#%7B%22categoryId%22%3A%20%2211624%22%2C%20%22price%22%3A%20%7B%22minPrice%22%3A%20%220.99%22%2C%20%22maxPrice%22%3A%20%22185.00%22%7D%2C%20%22sorting%22%3A%20%22CatGpEnRelSequence%22%2C%20%22option%22%3A%20true%2C%20%22brand%22%3A%20%22Syncros%22%2C%20%22feature%22%3A%20%22boc_all_opt%22%2C%20%22feature2%22%3A%20%22boc_all_opt%22%2C%20%22viewType%22%3A%20%22image%22%2C%20%22page%22%3A%200%7D


----------



## Sahnie (25. Februar 2012)

Zum Kilometerschrubben: Paul-Direkt hat Giant Alliance-Rennräder (Alu-Carbon-Mix) mit 105er, Ultegra-Ausstattung mit Mavic Aksium-Laufräder für 599 Taler im Angebot. Günstiger kriegt man ein gutes Rennrad wohl kaum.

Der Haken: Es ist ein Shopping-Club. Man muss sich erst anmelden.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...f4d/c1/Giant-OCR-Rennrad-zum-Sonderpreis.html

699  für Carboner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronin (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

bei CRC ab heute bis zum 29.2. 12.00Uhr nochmal 10% Rabatt auf alle vorrätigen Produkte (auch auf die reduzierten)- ab 100 Warenwert.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/EmailPreview.aspx?EmailID=2259




Gruss R.


----------



## pommes5 (26. Februar 2012)

Verdammt und ich hab Anfang der Woche n Rahmen bestellt.

Schnapper: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41096


----------



## OJMad (26. Februar 2012)

Dynamics Hose

Schaut euch die mal genauer an. Im Stadler hatten sie auch die Gore Fusion AS.
Schnittführung,Klettbänder,Knöpfe,Reißverschlüsse, Netzfutter (schwarz statt rot) ALLES EXAKT gleich.
Auch die Membran/Futter schaut zumindest ebenbürtig aus.


----------



## veraono (26. Februar 2012)

OJMad schrieb:


> Dynamics Hose
> 
> Schaut euch die mal genauer an. Im Stadler hatten sie auch die Gore Fusion AS.
> Schnittführung,Klettbänder,Knöpfe,Reißverschlüsse, Netzfutter (schwarz statt rot) ALLES EXAKT gleich.
> Auch die Membran/Futter schaut zumindest ebenbürtig aus.


 
Hab die Hose seit über einem Jahr: 
In meinen Augen ist es kein Schnäppchen und zwar aus folgendem Grund:
Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis lächerlich, Nähte gingen auf, Reißverschlusszipper der aufgesetzten Tasche ist von selbst beim Waschen abgefallen, Verschlussknopf am Bund ist ausgerissen...
Bin nur froh, dass der Stadler echt bislang immer einen Top Service hatte was so Probleme angeht und mir das Teil repariert bzw. zuletzt sogar ausgetauscht hat.
Ein Freund von mir hat das Gore-Original, das ist auf jedenfall deutl. besser verarbeitet, Verschlussknopfbereich von hinten mit stabilerem Material gedoppelt , zwei anstatt einem Verschlussknopf etc. 

Und NEIN ich kenne kein Schnäppchen aber das sollte m.e. jeder Wissen der sich die o.g. Hose kaufen will


----------



## OJMad (26. Februar 2012)

OK. Dann wohl nicht.
Erfahrungsberichte gabs bisher nicht.
auf den erstenBlick sah sie ebenbürtig aus.


----------



## Robby810 (26. Februar 2012)

XTR Shifter fÃ¼r 142,00 â¬ bei Rose

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xtr-schalthebel-rapidfire-sl-m980/aid:443768


----------



## Robby810 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wo ist das ein schnäppchen?
> da kommen noch versandkosten drauf und somit sind die shifter woanders günstiger.



Ja dann mal nicht so Geheimnisvoll. Wo denn ?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

tipp doch einfach die bezeichnung bei google ein. 
anders habe ich es auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Robby810 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> tipp doch einfach die bezeichnung bei google ein.
> anders habe ich es auch nicht gemacht.



Hab ich. Und siehe da. Nicht billiger


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

die dinger kosten bei h&s 144,90â¬ und sind somit billiger, denn versand ist inkl.

bei rose kosten sie 142â¬ + 3,95â¬ versand.


und jetzt guck am besten noch bei ebay, da sind die dinger erheblich gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby810 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die dinger kosten bei h&s 144,90 und sind somit billiger, denn versand ist inkl.
> 
> bei rose kosten sie 142 + 3,95 versand.
> 
> ...



Achso. Wegen 1,05 Unterschied ist das bei Rose kein Schnäppchen, bei H&s aber schon.  Wenn hier einer bei Ebay kaufen sollte bist du das. Da kannste dann vielleicht noch den letzten cent rauspressen


----------



## jojo7777 (26. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> merkste selber, oder?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8440


 wat ist dat denn?


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wo ist das ein schnäppchen?
> da kommen noch versandkosten drauf und somit sind die shifter woanders günstiger.



Rose ist bis 15.03. Versandkostenfrei - also sehr wohl ein Schnäppchen


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

*Frieden bitte!*


----------



## Robby810 (26. Februar 2012)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Rose ist bis 15.03. Versandkostenfrei - also sehr wohl ein Schnäppchen


 
Und Mitglieder haben sogar einen Gutschein über 10 Euro bekommen der bis zum 29ten gültig ist


----------



## Xah88 (26. Februar 2012)

Robby810 schrieb:


> Und Mitglieder haben sogar einen Gutschein über 10 Euro bekommen der bis zum 29ten gültig ist



Falls unpersonalisiert einsetzbar -> kann ich auch einen gegen was Süßes abgeben ^^


----------



## tomtom9 (27. Februar 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...f4d/c1/Giant-OCR-Rennrad-zum-Sonderpreis.html
> 
> 699  für Carboner...


 

krass danke für den link,
ich hatte noch nen 10% gutschein so gabs ein carbonbike mit 105 3 fach für 629 euronen!!
ich hätte mir fast ne kompaktkurbel gekauft um mein radl für die alpen fit zu machen. kostet ja fast das gleiche ;-)


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k718/a49372/patrol-all-terrain-schuhe-schwarz.html

für kleiner füße paar transalp treter
wenn das kein schnapper ist


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2012)

jojo7777 schrieb:


> wat ist dat denn?


damit soll man hand und unterarm usw. tranieren können... weiß nicht, hab mir mehr erwartet - vor allem weil ich mit der linken hand offenbar ein totaler bewegungslegastheniker bin.


----------



## criscross (27. Februar 2012)

Hier gibts auch XTR Shifter.
von dem Preis gehen meist noch 10% runter, gibt da immer so einen 
Gutschein Code, oder so.

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-shifter-xtr-m980-10-speed-black.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (27. Februar 2012)

Super Preis, allerdings steht etwas weiter unten in der Beschreibung:

**The discount code is not available for this product


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand noch nen 10 Prozent hibike Gutschein? Würde mir das Carbon Rennrad gerne bestellen. Wäre echt nett


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Februar 2012)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand noch nen 10 Prozent hibike Gutschein? Würde mir das Carbon Rennrad gerne bestellen. Wäre echt nett



Zu spät...
"Gutschein einlösbar in der Zeit vom 11. bis 26. Februar 2012"
Habs eben probiert - es wird kein Rabatt mehr angezeigt, wenn man den Gutschein eingibt


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Februar 2012)

Wirklich schade. Hätte mich gerne verführen lassen


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2012)

10 Pfund bei 75 Pfund N1K4NXJG5MBJI6 hoffe hab mich nicht vertippt - 

spamt den Fred doch nicht so zu Leute, labern könnt ihr woanders!


----------



## pommes5 (27. Februar 2012)

nur heute 10% bei crc: code TEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (27. Februar 2012)

Fox RC4 mit Gutschein ab 286â¬


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Februar 2012)

Hab noch nen 5 Euro Brügelmann GS bei 50 Euro MBW.

Wer will?


----------



## siggi985 (28. Februar 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> nur heute 10% bei crc: code TEN



geht noch bis zum 29.2. !


----------



## pommes5 (28. Februar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> geht noch bis zum 29.2. !



um so besser. stand in meiner mail anders.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (28. Februar 2012)

Einen Rose-Gutschein hat niemand übrig?


----------



## donpope (28. Februar 2012)

quereinsteigerB schrieb:


> Einen Rose-Gutschein hat niemand übrig?



Ihr persönlicher Gutscheincode: WPAP4Q8SQ3W8Y44

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xah88 (28. Februar 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob Schnapper, aber wurde gerade auf einer Schnäppchenseite gepostet:

Wandhalter für bis zu 3 Bikes für 14,99 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200640890835&clk_rvr_id=319427794438

Gruß


----------



## quereinsteigerB (28. Februar 2012)

donpope schrieb:


> Ihr persönlicher Gutscheincode: WPAP4Q8SQ3W8Y44
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk



Danke, aber er will nicht funktionieren


----------



## brainnessel (28. Februar 2012)

XTR Kurbel 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/s...-10-speed-m980-24-32-42-175-mm-grey-6390.html


----------



## schwertrider (28. Februar 2012)

Magura Bremsbeläge MT :15.90 Euro*Magura MT Discbelag Type 7.1 Perfomance*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (28. Februar 2012)

Der zwanzigste!!! Beitrag auf dieser Seite ohne ein Schnäppchen.

Ich könnte gar nicht so viel Fressen wie ich :kotz: möchte.


----------



## siggi985 (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59299 andere RF Lenker sind ebenfalls im Angebot!

@Uli49 Dein Kommentar fördert das ganze auch nicht gerade...


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19260

Sunline Direct Mount Vorbau. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das Ding für die Boxxer von vor 2012 oder das 2012 Modell ist? Ist ja glaub ich unterschiedlich oder? 

Gibt auch noch einen weiteren Boxxer Vorbau bei CrC. Bei dem steht explizit für Boxxer nach 2005.


----------



## factz666 (28. Februar 2012)

Könnte ein Schnäppchen sein:
Magura MT2 für 135,xx  (bis 29. Feb. gibts 8% auf den Warenkorb).

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+...+Disc+Brakes+-+Front++Rear+Set_MAGURA-MT2.htm

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop?


----------



## bikelover (29. Februar 2012)

die haben auch die MT8 für 472,53 


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)

bei bmo gibts die mt2 für 99,90

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Magura-MT2-Carbotecture-Scheibenbremse-2012-PM::28835.html


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Februar 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> bei bmo gibts die mt2 für 99,90
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rbotecture-Scheibenbremse-2012-PM::28835.html



ist das komplette Set für vorne und hinten? Wenn ja, geiles P/L Verhältnis..


----------



## lt-midseason07 (29. Februar 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ist das komplette Set für vorne und hinten? Wenn ja, geiles P/L Verhältnis..



nein, scheint nur jeweils eine bremse zu sein!


----------



## sportzigarette (29. Februar 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ist das komplette Set für vorne und hinten?



EDIT: Zu langsam...

Wohl eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Februar 2012)

Dann ist es auch kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## LF-X (29. Februar 2012)

Nein - Ist nur eine.

Das angebot ist besser: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...e-plus-Magura-MT2-Scheibenbremsen--21735.html

Den LRS, der dabei ist danach verkaufen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (29. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade einen Newsletter von On One bekommen. Mit dem Gutscheincode "ukschwalbe50" gibt es 50 % Nachlass auf verschiedene Schwalbe-Reifen. Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgeklickt, aber z.B. beim Fat Albert Evo Front kommt man damit auf 18,54 + 6,18 â¬ Versand.

Link zum Fat Albert


----------



## rigger (29. Februar 2012)

Hatte übersehen das es sich um ein set handelt...


----------



## juneoen (29. Februar 2012)

Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 / 34.9mm 38 euro

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1632


----------



## HanzOberlander (29. Februar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Newsletter von On One bekommen. Mit dem Gutscheincode "ukschwalbe50" gibt es 50 % Nachlass auf verschiedene Schwalbe-Reifen. Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgeklickt, aber z.B. beim Fat Albert Evo Front kommt man damit auf 18,54 + 6,18  Versand.
> 
> Link zum Fat Albert



nice thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainnessel (29. Februar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Newsletter von On One bekommen. Mit dem Gutscheincode "ukschwalbe50" gibt es 50 % Nachlass auf verschiedene Schwalbe-Reifen. Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgeklickt, aber z.B. beim Fat Albert Evo Front kommt man damit auf 18,54 + 6,18 â¬ Versand.
> 
> Link zum Fat Albert




funktioniert bei mir nicht 

ok funktioniert nur beim 2.4er und nicht beim 2.25er


----------



## Pusher123 (29. Februar 2012)

Bei Rose sind Fahrrad Einzelstücke Reduziert: 
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/fahrraeder/einzelstuecke/

Z.B. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-count-solo-1-gr-m-special-edition-neu/aid:451166 ist ganz nett.


----------



## nun_der_chef (1. März 2012)

auch heute wieder einige Intense Reifen für 9,90

http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen%20intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1


----------



## Alex-F (1. März 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht: Kenda Nevegal in 2,5 für 14,82. Mit Versandkosten immer noch günstig.


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2012)

Tagesartikel LÃ¶ffler Bike-TrÃ¤gerhose 04885 HR schwarz 45â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27550/bike-traegerhose-04885-hr-schwarz.html

edith sagt: ibÃ¤h hat auch noch eine RS TrÃ¤gerhose schwarz bei bd anstatt 90 fÃ¼r 60 bzw. 80â¬:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUGOI-LIQUIG...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item99ae21ec8c


----------



## conny.maus (1. März 2012)

Servus,
2011er *Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C*, 2 Größen, High-, Mid- od. Low-Tuning,  319.- 
Gruass,
die Conny.


----------



## xpippenx (1. März 2012)

WEiß nich ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde...

magura MT8 Set 160mm für 499 euronen 

http://www.actionsports.de/-SALE-/Magura-MT8-Scheibenbremsset-2012-VR-HR-160mm::44908.html


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2012)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.40 Zoll Snake Skin Evolution faltbar Modell 2012 fÃ¼r 24,95â¬ (wenn man mit 5â¬ bewertet), ganz guter Preis:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/13141.htm...bby-nic-240-zoll-snake-skin-evolution-faltbar

(Mindestbestellwert 50â¬ beachten!)


----------



## PST (2. März 2012)

beil paul gibt es rockmaschine-bikes:

http://www.pauldirekt.de/taxonomy/term/7171

bei crc gibts (wieder) 12,5 ab 125 bis 6.03
Code: FUN

grüße,
pst


----------



## HanzOberlander (2. März 2012)

RaceFace Turbine Seatpost : 40,57

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59302


Wellgopedale: 34.76
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52877


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2012)

Das sind doch nicht die Wellgo? Die Wellgo MG-1 sind eigentlich diese hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WELLGO-MG-1-...ccessories&hash=item1c1dbbcb3f#ht_1575wt_1163

Hier gibts die Titan-Axle Version:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellgo-MG1-M...ikeparts_SR&hash=item2302f7a6f1#ht_500wt_1180
75â¬ anstatt um die 100-140â¬ bei uns.


----------



## chem (2. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das sind doch nicht die Wellgo? Die Wellgo MG-1 sind eigentlich diese hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/WELLGO-MG-1-...ccessories&hash=item1c1dbbcb3f#ht_1575wt_1163
> 
> Hier gibts die Titan-Axle Version:
> ...


Vielleicht hat Wellgo mehr als nur ein Modell in seinem Produktsortiment?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2012)

Hö, stand da vorhin nicht Wellgo-MG1? Ok nevermind..


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2012)

Garmin Dakota 20 für 170 Euro,

http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-Han...YPIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330710240&sr=8-1

ich habs seit ein paar wochen, garnicht mal übel das ding. display kann man draussen gutablesen, nicht halb so wild wie sie alle tun.

edit: ich entschuldige mich, es war kein angebot, sondern die amazon preisautomatik, der preis ist wieder bei den üblichen 200. von fragwürdigen marketplacehändlern rate ich ab.


----------



## ToDusty (3. März 2012)

Magura Durin Raceline DLO+ Remote Federgabel Disc only - Auslaufmodell

269,00 EUR  inkl. 19 % MwSt. zuzüglich Versandkosten


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...te-Federgabel-Disc-only---Auslaufmodell-.html


.


----------



## Xah88 (3. März 2012)

Hibike hat seit 2-3 h einen neuen Sale / den alten nochmal verbessert...(Einfach auf die Homepage gehen oder via Facebook auf den Link klicken)


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2012)

Sind die schon wach bei Hibike oder schlafen die ihren Rausch aus?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Sattel-Manganese-Gestell-weiss-Mod-2009.html

edit: sie haben es gemerkt - 899  waren doch nicht so in Schnäppchen...


----------



## suoixon (3. März 2012)

FÃ¼r unsere XTR Fahrer: Shimano Yumeya - GroÃes Tuningkit (10 Teile) 129,99â¬


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. März 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Für unsere XTR Fahrer: Shimano Yumeya - Großes Tuningkit (10 Teile) 129,99



Ist das heftig! 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass allenernstes jemand bereit war, die UVP für das Yumeya Kit zu zahlen. Wobei: die Zahlungsbereitschaft für eine goldene Kashima Fox scheint ja auch recht hoch zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (3. März 2012)

Ritchey WCS V2 Sattelstütze (BULK-Verpackung)               27,2x300mm schwarz

25 euro

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...hey-WCS-V2-Sattelstuetze-BULK-Verpackung.html


----------



## rODAHn (3. März 2012)

Shimano SH-M161 Race-Schuhe für 56,- bei Actionsports:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...H-M161-Offroad-MTB-Wettkampfschuh::14722.html


----------



## scarab (3. März 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAKINE-Rucksack-Shuttle-Black-8110-042/dp/B0035SIREU/ref=sr_1_57?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1330796367&sr=1-57"]DAKINEKleiner Fahrrad Rucksack Shuttle Pack, ca. 4 Liter mit 2 Liter Trinkblase[/ame] 19,42 EUR







[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dakine-Herren-Jacke-AIRLIFT-HOODIE/dp/B00576OUSU/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1330798004&sr=1-3"]Dakine Herren Jacke AIRLIFT HOODIE[/ame] 38,89 EUR


----------



## austriacarp (3. März 2012)

Avid Cleanswep zu einen top Preis von 15,12
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...scheibe-fuer-Juicy-Ultimate-Carbon-3-5-7.html


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2012)

@Scarab, beim Rucksack steht bei mir 52â¬, hab ich das schon verpasst?


----------



## gomerline (3. März 2012)

Ja, ist ausverkauft 
Danke für den Tipp, konnte mir noch welche bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (3. März 2012)

danke für die dakin jacke! richtiger Schnapper!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. März 2012)

?

Aktuell wird die Jacke dort für 140 Euro angeboten.


----------



## gomerline (4. März 2012)

Dann auch die Jacke ausverkauft, so schwer ist das doch nicht


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2012)

Verschiedene Formula Bremsen günstig  direkt vom Hersteller im Set (V+H) komplett

http://store.formula-brake.com/special_offers


----------



## scarab (4. März 2012)

@SLXDriver + ale2812

Amazon bietet für shops eine automatische Preisanpassung für Artikel entsprechend der Nachfrage an. Dementsprechend werden bei großer Nachfrage die Preise angehoben.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001SHY1Z4/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details"]Hier[/ame] gibt es bsw. den DAKINE Rucksack Amp, ca. 12 Liter mit 3 Liter Trinkblase für 34,53 EUR. Allerdings sind nur noch 2 Stück auf Lager. Sobald einer verkauft wird, steigt der Preis für den letzten exorbitant.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. März 2012)

Hm das mit der automatischen Preisanpassung scheint wirklich so zu sein. Meine bestelle Gorejacke ist immer noch verfügbar, kostet jetzt allerdings mehr als das Doppelte.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. März 2012)

scarab schrieb:


> @SLXDriver + ale2812
> 
> Amazon bietet für shops eine automatische Preisanpassung für Artikel entsprechend der Nachfrage an. Dementsprechend werden bei großer Nachfrage die Preise angehoben.
> 
> Hier gibt es bsw. den DAKINE Rucksack Amp, ca. 12 Liter mit 3 Liter Trinkblase für 34,53 EUR. Allerdings sind nur noch 2 Stück auf Lager. Sobald einer verkauft wird, steigt der Preis für den letzten exorbitant.



Da haben ein paar BWL'ler ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## DerJoe (4. März 2012)

Restpostenverkauf bei Rotor bis zum 8.3.

KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 22 ZÄHNE  -> 1 
KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 32 ZÄHNE  -> 5 
MAGURA DÄMPFER PUMPE  -> 19 
MAGURA VENTIDISC 160 MM 6 LOCH  -> 25 
MAGURA VENTIDISC 180 MM 6 LOCH  -> 28 
CASCO VIPER MX SCHWARZ MATT GRÖSSE: 58-62CM  -> 49 
und noch einige Sachen mehr.

http://www.rotorbikes.com/de/shop/restposten


----------



## veraono (4. März 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Dann auch die Jacke ausverkauft, so schwer ist das doch nicht


 

Falls noch jemand Interesse an der Dakine Jacke hat, ich hab die graue und die schwarze in XL bestellt, werd sie mir anschauen und eine behalten... 
Die andere kann ich bei Interesse gerne ohne Eigengewinn weiterverkaufen. 
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## austriacarp (5. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Restpostenverkauf bei Rotor bis zum 8.3.
> 
> KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 22 ZÄHNE -> 1 
> KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 32 ZÄHNE -> 5 
> ...


Leider liefern die nur auf Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2012)

lagerräumung bei HiBike.
Hier z.b. zwar ältere und in ungewöhliche Größen, aber Günstig:

Schwalbe Reifen


----------



## TonySoprano (5. März 2012)

bei rose Sram x.0 9fach Shifter fÃ¼r, wie ich finde gÃ¼nstige 99,50â¬

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-schalthebel-x0-3-9-fach/aid:391310/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## brainnessel (5. März 2012)

sidi MTB Schuhe nur heute 50 % billiger
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

und ein carbon Hardtail -41 %
http://www.bikestore.cc/greed-2011-carbonsun-divgroessen-97kg-leic-p-152675.html

selle italia flite troy lee design sattel 
http://www.bikestore.cc/selleitalia-flite-troy-schwarz-p-115770.html


----------



## Ryder17 (5. März 2012)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/GabelnDaempfer/Federgabeln/Rock-Shox-Argyle-RCT-2011-rot::30449.html 
<----399â¬ SchnÃ¤ppchen? 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...eln/Rock-Shox-Argyle-RCT-2011-rot::30449.html


----------



## conny.maus (6. März 2012)

Servus,
*2011er ROCK SHOX LYRIK RC2DH Solo-Air*, in Schwarz, 1.5", fÃ¼r *â¬ 599.-* 
_*2011er ROCK SHOX BOXXER World Cup Air*_, Schwarz, WeiÃ od. Rot, 1 1/8", fÃ¼r *â¬ 989.-*
Gruass.


----------



## DerJoe (6. März 2012)

Rock Shox Lyrik -> 500
http://www.hoppe-bikes.de/specialoffer.html
(nach ganz unten scrollen)


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. März 2012)

Satz XTR 988 TRAIL Scheibenbremsen in der boxed Version unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung des 12% Discountcodes "RCZEM12" bei RCZ fÃ¼r 247,06â¬ versandkostenfrei.

Bremsscheiben dazu von Rose fÃ¼r ca. 35â¬ je Scheibe (160er) und auch dort versandkostenfrei macht ~320â¬ fÃ¼r die komplette Bremsanlage. Denke, das ist ein Schnapper.


----------



## Wobbi (6. März 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Satz XTR 988 TRAIL Scheibenbremsen in der boxed Version unter Berücksichtigung des 12% Discountcodes "RCZEM12" bei RCZ für 247,06 versandkostenfrei.



link?


----------



## Johnny Rico (6. März 2012)

Hier sind die direkten Links, allerdings ist der Kram offenbar nicht mehr bestellbar. Ich hab noch eine Bestellung aufgeben können, inzwischen fehlt allerdings der "Warenkorb"-Link... :-( Hoffentlich kommt die Bremse auch...


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-disc-brake-xtr-m988-160-pm-rear-w-o-disc-silver.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-011-disc-brake-xtr-m988-160-pm-front-w-o-disc-silver.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conny.maus (6. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik -> 500
> http://www.hoppe-bikes.de/specialoffer.html
> (nach ganz unten scrollen)



Des is aba a 160er 
Gruass.


----------



## SLXDriver (6. März 2012)

conny.maus schrieb:


> Des is aba a 160er
> Gruass.



Willst du hier eigentlich deine Sachen aus deinem Shop verkaufen? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor...


----------



## Wobbi (6. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Willst du hier eigentlich deine Sachen aus deinem Shop verkaufen? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor...



nicht nur dir!


----------



## blacky.beast (6. März 2012)

O


----------



## larres (6. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Leider liefern die nur auf Deutschland



Leider fällt rotorbikes.com einen Arbeitstag später ein, dass sie gar nicht liefern können... 
(nachdem die Kohle schon überwiesen ist...)


----------



## DerJoe (6. März 2012)

Ich denk mal, deren Shopsystem ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, auf den Ansturm ausm IBC schnell genug reagieren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (7. März 2012)

2012er RockShox BoXXer RC 200 mm, weiss -> 499
2011er Rock Shox Argyle Coil 100 mm, Maxle 20 mm, schwarz -> 259,90
Ibis Mojo SL-R mit FOX RP23 Kashima, L (19") -> 1999
und noch mehr unter: http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1881/lang/x/kw/-_SUPERSALE/


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> 2012er RockShox BoXXer RC 200 mm, weiss -> 499
> 2011er Rock Shox Argyle Coil 100 mm, Maxle 20 mm, schwarz -> 259,90
> Ibis Mojo SL-R mit FOX RP23 Kashima, L (19") -> 1999
> und noch mehr unter: http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1881/lang/x/kw/-_SUPERSALE/



Will mal jemand versuchen, sich die Boxxer schenken zu lassen? Man kann die _so_ in den Warenkorb legen...

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/5033/lang/x/kw/BOXXER_0,-_EUR/


----------



## xTr3Me (7. März 2012)

> > Preis gilt beim Kauf eines 2012er Transition Bike TR450 Rahmens- Steuersatz wird auf Wunsch (ohne Berechnung) montiert!


Klappt garantiert nicht.. ganz dreiste kaufen nen Rahmen dazu und schicken nur den Rahmen zurück.. aber sowas kann ich nicht befürworten..


----------



## sportzigarette (7. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ganz dreiste kaufen nen Rahmen dazu und schicken nur den Rahmen zurück



Das sollte nicht funktionieren, da man bei Paket-Angeboten auch das komplette Paket-Angebot zurückschicken muss...


----------



## Ryder17 (7. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Will mal jemand versuchen, sich die Boxxer schenken zu lassen? Man kann die _so_ in den Warenkorb legen...
> 
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/5033/lang/x/kw/BOXXER_0,-_EUR/



Für 0 bestellt mal gucken welche Antwort kommt


----------



## ale2812 (7. März 2012)

scarab schrieb:


> @SLXDriver + ale2812
> 
> Amazon bietet für shops eine automatische Preisanpassung für Artikel entsprechend der Nachfrage an. Dementsprechend werden bei großer Nachfrage die Preise angehoben.





SLXDriver schrieb:


> Da haben ein paar BWL'ler ganze Arbeit geleistet



Zum Thema BWLer: Meine Jacke kam gestern in einem Paket an, in dem man locker einen 32" TV verschicken hätte können  Aber thx für die Info, freu mich über die tolle Jacke für den Hammerpreis!


ontopic:
*
Heute gibts bei CRC nochmal 10%*


----------



## DonVito (7. März 2012)

Wie kommt man an die 10% bei CRC??
Selber Code wie letztes Mal, also "TEN"??

Danke und Gruß, DonVito


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ob es TENâ¬ ist kÃ¶nntest du schon mal selbst probieren!


----------



## felixh. (7. März 2012)

was soll der ScheiÃ, hier raten zu lassen?? TENâ¬ ist es nicht, genauso nicht FUNâ¬ oder de10%...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ich stelle mir nur die frage was daran so aufwändig sein soll etwas in den warenkorb zu legen und dann den code zu probieren.

man muss doch nicht alles in den a.... geschoben bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (7. März 2012)

Eten


----------



## Jbnk03 (7. März 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> Für 0 bestellt mal gucken welche Antwort kommt


Natürlich die, dass Du sie nicht geschenkt bekommst. Hin und wieder mal bei nem Shop in die AGB schauen, dann weiß man dass sowas (ebenso wie unglaublich Sonderangebote durch Tippfehler seitens der Shops) nur Zeitverschwendung ist.


----------



## .FayDee (7. März 2012)

*Fun Works S-Light Carbon 29er Rahmen || 1190g || 699â¬*


----------



## DonVito (7. März 2012)

@k_star: Ich hab höflich eine Frage gestellt! Wenn dir die Frage zu primitiv erscheint und du auch nicht helfen willst, dann denk dir deinen Teil, aber pflaum hier nicht dumm rum!!

@321Stefan: Besten Dank!

Und nun zurück zu Schnäppchen-Links - gilt für alle inkl. mir!
Gruß, DonVito


----------



## .FayDee (7. März 2012)

*Avid XX Scheibenbremse 2012 || 199*


----------



## TonySoprano (7. März 2012)

.FayDee schrieb:


> *Avid XX Scheibenbremse 2012 || 199*



ist doch aber nur vorn ODER hinten :// hatte mich schon gefreut ......


----------



## ale2812 (7. März 2012)

felixh. schrieb:


> was soll der ScheiÃ, hier raten zu lassen?? TENâ¬ ist es nicht, genauso nicht FUNâ¬ oder de10%...



Ist ja nicht so als wÃ¼rde jeder Kunde Ã¼ber den Gutschein per Email informiert. AuÃerdem ging ich davon aus, dass der Gutscheincode wie sonst auch immer auf der Seite bei den Angeboten oben angezeigt wird.

Nochmal fÃ¼r alle: Gutschein fÃ¼r 10% bei CRC ist "ETEN"


----------



## .FayDee (7. März 2012)

*Formula Oro K18 Weiß Scheibenbremsset || 139*


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. März 2012)

SCHNAPPER zuerst:


Die Formula ORO K18 gibts hier bisher günstiger als alle davor genannten Links... für 129,99 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...dermodell-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-180mm.html




scarab schrieb:


> @SLXDriver + ale2812
> 
> Amazon bietet für shops eine automatische Preisanpassung für Artikel entsprechend der Nachfrage an. Dementsprechend werden bei großer Nachfrage die Preise angehoben.
> 
> Hier gibt es bsw. den DAKINE Rucksack Amp, ca. 12 Liter mit 3 Liter Trinkblase für 34,53 EUR. Allerdings sind nur noch 2 Stück auf Lager. Sobald einer verkauft wird, steigt der Preis für den letzten exorbitant.



Nicht ganz... jeder Anbieter (auch du, egal ob privat oder firma) kann wie bei ebay seinen Artikel dort einstellen und zahlt bei verkauf eine provision an amazon abhängig vom Verkaufsbetrag...

Der eine Anbieter hat anscheinend 2 Produkte zu verschiedenen Preisen an gelegt. 1 ist bei Amazon auf Lager und wird mit "prime" Versand schnell aus geliefert mit express sogar bis 12 Uhr am nächsten Tag. (Könnte wohl den Anbieter extra Gebühr kosten bei Amazon.) Den anderen liefert der Anbieter wohl selbst aus.

Du kannst ja auf den Link "2 neu" klicken und dann siehst du alle Anbieter wie bei ebay und kannst zu jeder Zeit bei jedem Anbieter kaufen...
Manchmal nervt es da ich oft den Artikel direkt von Amazon haben will aber andere Anbieter ihre günstigeren Preise hinterlegen und damit die Amazonpreise versteckt werden. 

Also du kannst auch den teuren Artikel kaufen und dich beschweren das der Preis günstiger geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .FayDee (7. März 2012)

*Rock Shox SID World Cup 2011 Weiß || 499*


----------



## Henry06 (7. März 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert der Gutschein "ETEN" nicht. Ist der nur auf bestimmte Artikel?

Hab den eingegeben Enter gedrückt, die Seite lädt neu, es ändert sich aber nichts. Wenn ich es ein zweites Mal versuche, kommt die Meldung, dass der Gutschein bereits in meinem Warenkorb verbucht sei.


----------



## hnx (7. März 2012)

Henry06 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Gutschein "ETEN" nicht. Ist der nur auf bestimmte Artikel?
> 
> Hab den eingegeben Enter gedrückt, die Seite lädt neu, es ändert sich aber nichts. Wenn ich es ein zweites Mal versuche, kommt die Meldung, dass der Gutschein bereits in meinem Warenkorb verbucht sei.



Lies mal nach ab wann der Gutschein gilt, hast bisher wohl für zu wenig Euros Waren im Korb.


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. März 2012)

ist - glaube ich - ab 100â¬ abzugsfÃ¤hig


----------



## Henry06 (7. März 2012)

Danke, ab 100â¬ klappts


----------



## röma (7. März 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> SCHNAPPER zuerst:
> 
> 
> Die Formula ORO K18 gibts hier bisher günstiger als alle davor genannten Links... für 129,99
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (7. März 2012)

Magura Marta Set 180mm   -->  199

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## YnflnitY (8. März 2012)

der Thread von Penny ist der HIER! Ich finde von dem aber kein Bild geschweige denn wann es den geben soll.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2012)

Einen MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 25â¬ gibt es auch dauerhaft bei lidl online:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender

Ich hab ihn selbst hier und hab schon 3 RÃ¤der dran aufgebaut. Er ist sicherlich nicht mit MontagestÃ¤ndern fÃ¼r 300â¬ zu vergleichen, aber er funktioniert.


----------



## der-Roman (8. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Einen Montageständer für 25 gibt es auch dauerhaft bei lidl online:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> Ich hab ihn selbst hier und hab schon 3 Räder dran aufgebaut. Er ist sicherlich nicht mit Montageständern für 300 zu vergleichen, aber er funktioniert.


kann ich nur bestätigen! Wenn man den noch mit einer Schraube modifiziert ist der TipTop!


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Einen Montageständer für 25 gibt es auch dauerhaft bei lidl online:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> Ich hab ihn selbst hier und hab schon 3 Räder dran aufgebaut. Er ist sicherlich nicht mit Montageständern für 300 zu vergleichen, aber er funktioniert.



Online leider ausverkauft.


----------



## lt-midseason07 (8. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Restpostenverkauf bei Rotor bis zum 8.3.
> 
> KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 22 ZÄHNE  -> 1 
> KETTENBLATT SHIMANO XT (FC-M770) 32 ZÄHNE  -> 5 
> ...




*Entschuldigt*, dass ich kein Schnäppchen poste, aber hat jemand schon etwas von "RotorBikes" erhalten, z.B. die Kettenblätter für 1 oder 5??
Die melden sich nicht, obwohl dass Geld ewig raus ist..
Schade um das tolle Schnäppchen- Danke für eure Rückmeldung!


----------



## vitaminc (8. März 2012)

Die bauen wohl gerade um bei Rotorbikes, angeblich soll die Ware Anfang nächste Woche versendet werden.


----------



## peh (8. März 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Online leider ausverkauft.


In der Bucht würdest Du ihn noch bekommen, drei Euro höhere Versandkosten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350542730468

Günstiger und vermutlich mindestens so stabil sind folgende beiden Modelle (Vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit?):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/390397114361
http://www.ebay.de/itm/180746425212


lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Schade um das tolle Schnäppchen- Danke für eure Rückmeldung!


Rotor Bikes ist ein absolut seriöser, toller Laden. Aber er passt hier nicht rein. Die bauen Maßräder zu wirklich guten Preisen. Das ist kein Kartonschieber-Versandhandel. Einen Schlauch verschenken sie lieber, als für solchen Kleinkram eine Rechnung zu schreiben. Sehr angenehme Jungs. Offline, Real-Life. Vielleicht mal anrufen! Vermutlich sind dort alle mit dem Aufbau der Frühjahrsbestellungen beschäftigt.


----------



## SLXDriver (8. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Einen Montageständer für 25 gibt es auch dauerhaft bei lidl online:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
> 
> Ich hab ihn selbst hier und hab schon 3 Räder dran aufgebaut. Er ist sicherlich nicht mit Montageständern für 300 zu vergleichen, aber er funktioniert.



Den Hab ich auch, totales Schrott teil! Mein Trek Session wigt 17 kilo und die Zange oben ist bei mir schon voll zugeknallt und das scheiss Teil dreht sich immer... Totaler müll!!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2012)

Öh, das ist ja nicht so gedacht, dass die Zange das Moment von einem 17 Kilo Bike halten würde. Wenn du das willst musst dich nach einem anderen Konzept umsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (8. März 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Den Hab ich auch, totales Schrott teil! Mein Trek Session wigt 17 kilo und die Zange oben ist bei mir schon voll zugeknallt und das scheiss Teil dreht sich immer... Totaler müll!!




hab das teil auch. mein ert wiegt genau 17 kg und die zange ist wirklich nicht die stabilste. wenn man den rahmen mit dem schwerpunkt genau in der mitte einspannt, hält er. zugegeben ist der ständer nicht das gelbe vom ei, aber für 25 tip top.


----------



## zotty (8. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Öh, das ist ja nicht so gedacht, dass die Zange das Moment von einem 17 Kilo Bike halten würde.


sondern???????????????????????????????????


----------



## xylnx (8. März 2012)

boah leute ist das diskutieren in einem vorhandenen anderen thread so schwer??? muss das ständig hier im schnäppchendingens sein...


----------



## ToDusty (8. März 2012)

lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> *Entschuldigt*, dass ich kein Schnäppchen poste, aber hat jemand schon etwas von "RotorBikes" erhalten, z.B. die Kettenblätter für 1 oder 5??
> Die melden sich nicht, obwohl dass Geld ewig raus ist..
> Schade um das tolle Schnäppchen- Danke für eure Rückmeldung!



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## woltemd (8. März 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die bauen wohl gerade um bei Rotorbikes, angeblich soll die Ware Anfang nächste Woche versendet werden.


 
Habe Sonntagabend gekauft und gestern das Geld zurück überwiesen bekommmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Preise für die Kettenblätter waren irgendwie auch zu schön um wahr zu sein.........


----------



## cycophilipp (8. März 2012)

woltemd schrieb:


> Habe Sonntagabend gekauft und gestern das Geld zurück überwiesen bekommmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das soll wohl n Witz sein? Kein Online-Shop, tausend Leute bestellen, zu 990 muss ich zurücküberweisen? Bescheuert


----------



## rms69 (8. März 2012)

-20% auf die Topangebote bei ROSE bis 15.03 auch noch Versandkostenfrei!
aber leider nur für die VIP-Kunden ;-)


----------



## sportzigarette (8. März 2012)

EDIT: Zu langsam, dafür aber mit Schnäppchen... ;-)

Bei Rose gibts für Stamm-/VIP-Kunden bis 15. März 20% Extra-Rabatt auf die Topangebote, so gibts z.B. die Pike 409 für 190 Euro und SRAM X.0 Trigger für 79.60 Euro und weitere Angebote...
Versand ist ab 50 Euro kostenlos...


----------



## crazy.man77 (8. März 2012)

VIP Kunde = Rose Card Inhaber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportzigarette (8. März 2012)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> VIP Kunde = Rose Card Inhaber?



Jepp...


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2012)

rms69 schrieb:


> -20% auf die Topangebote bei ROSE bis 15.03 auch noch Versandkostenfrei!
> aber leider nur für die VIP-Kunden ;-)


Dazu noch FB-Gutscheine, die man einlösen kann 

Zugegeben, weniger fürs MTB, aber dennoch: LX Nabensatz, 32Loch, Felgenbremse, 14.


----------



## jan84 (8. März 2012)

Trek Scratch 8 für 1799 Euro (17,5")
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=a67c0f60fd4326ecc516f0c41978c1d7

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTBRace (8. März 2012)

Suntour Epicon Dämpfer in 165 mm x 38 mm für 99,99 Euro:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Daem...EBOT-Suntour-Epicon-Daempfer-165-x-38-mm.html


----------



## stiletto (8. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dazu noch FB-Gutscheine, die man einlösen kann
> 
> Zugegeben, weniger fürs MTB, aber dennoch: LX Nabensatz, 32Loch, Felgenbremse, 14.




Sorry OT,

aber was sind FB-Gutscheine 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## TonySoprano (8. März 2012)

ist wohl FaceBook gemeint ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (8. März 2012)

Ahh, OK, sowas hab ich nicht.

THX für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2012)

Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 / 34.9mm  38.00 EUR


http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1632

find ich günstig


----------



## Bashorbadger (9. März 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ection-Faltreifen-2er-Set-55-559-26x2-20.html 
*Continental Mountain King ProTection Faltreifen 2er-Set 55-559 (26x2.20'') schwarz (BULK-Verpackung) 63% Billiger*

Hat wer noch nen Rose-Gutschein übrig?


----------



## Markusso (9. März 2012)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ection-Faltreifen-2er-Set-55-559-26x2-20.html
> *Continental Mountain King ProTection Faltreifen 2er-Set 55-559 (26x2.20'') schwarz (BULK-Verpackung) 63% Billiger*



Ist aber das alte Modell.


----------



## ollum104 (9. März 2012)

Kona Stinky aus 2009 in 15,5 für an knappen Tausender...
hier


----------



## .FayDee (9. März 2012)

*Race Face Atlas AM 725 Riserbar 2011 || 54,00*


----------



## ma.sel (9. März 2012)

.FayDee schrieb:


> *Race Face Atlas AM 725 Riserbar 2011 || 54,00*



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ow-Riser-Lenker-31-8x725mm-blue-Mod-2011.html


----------



## .FayDee (9. März 2012)

*Fox Suspension DHX RC4 Shock || 318.67*


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Hab' beim StÃ¶bern ein paar Sachen gefunden:

Avid Elixir CR Carbon 97â¬ statt 213â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54686

Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert LRS 243â¬ statt 451â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...e Black Flag&gclid=CMS8mt2d3K4CFQfCKgodxRzraw


----------



## ThomasAC (11. März 2012)

Gutscheine von SportScheck, nur in Verbindung mit einer Clubcard und dem Mindestbestellwert gültig:

5 Eur: http://www.dialogaktion.de/sportscheck/downloads/GS_5Eur.pdf
10 Eur: http://www.dialogaktion.de/sportscheck/downloads/GS_10Eur.pdf
20 Eur: http://www.dialogaktion.de/sportscheck/downloads/GS_20Eur.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (11. März 2012)

25 Jahre Funcorner.


----------



## DerJoe (11. März 2012)

*Kore Plattform Pedal*, Alu, Wechselpins
Statt 74,90 -> 39,90

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...-bfd-platform-achse-916-zoll-cr-mo/13010.html


----------



## Innsbruuucker (11. März 2012)

Turner DHR

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55189


----------



## xTr3Me (11. März 2012)

Gore Windstopper Countdown in ocean blue / Schwarz - M + XXL
80â¬ anstatt 160â¬:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a64501/windstopper-countdown-as-jacket-ocean-blue-black.html

Ganz brauchbarer Preis fÃ¼r ne Gore Jacke


----------



## Korfu (12. März 2012)

Leatt Brace GPX Club II in Weiß/Schwarz; Gelb/Grau; Blau/Weiß; Rot/Schwarz
250 inkl. Versand und Schwarz/Grau 279 inkl. Versand.

http://www.24mx.de/motocross/p/leatt-brace-gpx-club-ii-weiß/13839/protektoren/k30/


----------



## siggi985 (12. März 2012)

http://www.hi5bikes.fi//product_details.php?p=3931 (haben auch noch andere 2011er Rahmen/Komplettbikes)

Zwar aus Finnland aber liefern auch nach Deutschland 

Hat jemand zufällig nen Chain Gutschein Code übrig?


----------



## NoxaJack (13. März 2012)

DMR-Vault-Plattform-Pedale-2012

bei bmo ein schnäppchen .. 30 eur unter UVP


----------



## TheJohnny (13. März 2012)

Ich glaube, dies wurde hier noch nicht geschrieben (zumindest auf den letzten vier Seiten):

Bei ALDI Nord gibt es ab Donnerstag, den 15.03., eine digitale Kofferwaage, mit der man sicherlich auch ein Fahrrad wiegen kann; der Preis beträgt 5,99 EUR.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> DMR-Vault-Plattform-Pedale-2012
> 
> bei bmo ein schnÃ¤ppchen .. 30 eur unter UVP



Bei CRC etwas gÃ¼nstiger, Standartpreis â¬92.69 incl. Versand. fÃ¼r alle Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fukz (13. März 2012)

Toxoholics Ausverkauf

Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen ein Schnäppchen dabei an Dämpfern:

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-O...0acu1&FOX-BLOW-OUT=&cat=c119&cPath=119&page=1http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-OUT/?XTCsid=h3fgpdg7hdm65vnokq26f0acu1&FOX-BLOW-OUT=&cat=c119&cPath=119&page=1


----------



## Markusso (14. März 2012)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dies wurde hier noch nicht geschrieben (zumindest auf den letzten vier Seiten):
> 
> Bei ALDI Nord gibt es ab Donnerstag, den 15.03., eine digitale Kofferwaage, mit der man sicherlich auch ein Fahrrad wiegen kann; der Preis beträgt 5,99 EUR.



Oder die: funktioniert sehr genau:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Digitale-Kof...9470?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item6b1c1a514b


----------



## 1000years (14. März 2012)

fukz schrieb:


> Toxoholics Ausverkauf
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja für den ein oder anderen ein Schnäppchen dabei an Dämpfern:
> 
> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-O...0acu1&FOX-BLOW-OUT=&cat=c119&cPath=119&page=1http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-O...0acu1&FOX-BLOW-OUT=&cat=c119&cPath=119&page=1



Schade, mein 0-Euro-Fox-Dämpfer wurde gerade storniert.


----------



## osbow (14. März 2012)

Lagerverkauf bei Norco:

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=1971


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. März 2012)

*Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar/TrailStar 2er Set Faltreifen *



*64,95 EUR*  inkl. 19 % MwSt. zuzüglich Versand

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31484_Hans-Dampf-Evo-SnakeSkin-PaceStar-TrailStar-2er-Set-Faltreifen-.html


----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2012)

für alle die bei Rotor bestellt hatten, meine Lieferung mit den Kettenblättern kam heute an. Danke nochmals für den Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (14. März 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> Oder die: funktioniert sehr genau:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Digitale-Kof...9470?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item6b1c1a514b


Die ist teurer und macht keinen besseren, eher einen schlechteren Eindruck. Mein Tipp (ich bin gegen Aldi ) steht im Discounter-Thread:


peh schrieb:


> Statt der Aldi-Waage tut es auch eine halb so teure direkt in China gekaufte:
> 
> www.ebay.de/itm/200722168264
> 
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2012)

Die Aldi Waage ist ungenau, habe ich selber - bei 27kg über 300gramm Abweichung gegenüber der Waage am Check-In (zuwenig gewogen, meine Bikes sind aber immer zu schwer  ). 

Wahlkampf in NRW: 
Shirt für die FDP von Sombrio
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sombrio-shirt-disciple/aid:398811/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Johnny Rico (14. März 2012)

Race Face Kram ist - verglichen mit anderen Shops - grad bei RCZ sehr günstig.

Z.b. Race Face Next SL Kurbel unter Einbeziehung des Gutschein-Codes *RCZ10EX* für rund 398 Euro.

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/raceface-crankset-next-sl-2x10-175mm-carbon-7086.html

RF Vorbauten (Turbine!), usw. sind auch "günstig" zu erstehen.


----------



## JDEM (14. März 2012)

Gibt es bei dem Gutschein nen Mindestumsatz?


----------



## Johnny Rico (14. März 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dem Gutschein nen Mindestumsatz?



Leider ja:



> Especially for YOU, we offer 10%  discount on the whole website**.
> In order to get the discount, please use the code : RCZ10EX on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> This offer is available only if your order amount is equal or greater than 100 Euros net (without VAT), because we could not apply discount on VAT.
> 
> Offer available until Sunday the 18th March 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## mistermoo (15. März 2012)

Tune Stütze...

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/tune-seatpost-stark-stuck-27-2-x-420-green.html


----------



## DerJoe (15. März 2012)

Reste- und Lagerverkauf bei Norco
2008 4XâRahmen 1199â¬ -> 390â¬
2009 Shore1âRahmen 1999â¬ -> 640â¬
2009 Fluid1âRahmen 1399â¬ -> 480â¬
2009 Two50âRahmen 399â¬ -> 130â¬
2011 Range1âRahmen 1799â¬ -> 950â¬

sowie jede Menge Komplettbikes, Vorbauten usw.


http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=1971


----------



## Schibbl (15. März 2012)

Wieder einmal CRC:

17 Rabatt
170  Mindestumsatz
gültig bis 20.03.2012 12:00 GMT
Gutscheincode PATT


----------



## Markusso (15. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die ist teurer und macht keinen besseren, eher einen schlechteren Eindruck. Mein Tipp (ich bin gegen Aldi ) steht im Discounter-Thread:



Sorry OT: Eindruck zählt nicht - die wiegt auf 20g genau! Und daher ist sie ein deutlich besseres Schnäppchen als das Alditeil.


----------



## peh (15. März 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> die wiegt auf 20g genau!


Das tut die erste der von mir verlinkten Waagen auch - zu einem Bruchteil Deines Preises 

Ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass die Aldi-Waage so schlecht ist, dass sie es nicht auf 20g-Genauigkeit bringt. Ich glaube, dass diese Kofferwaagen sich gegenseitig wenig geben. Vorteil des Aldi-Teils ist, dass es keinen Metallhaken hat, der Rahmen zerkratzen kann.

An der von Dir verlinkten Waage würde mich die 20g-Graduierung stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (15. März 2012)

Diese Aldi-Waage gabs auch schonmal bei Norma... hat bei mir ungefähr solange gehalten wie ich dann gebraucht hab um das Geld dafür zurückzubekommen. (Obwohl bis 40kg zugelassen und soviel wog mein Rad dann doch nicht).

Ob das ein Schnäppchen ist wage ich nicht zu beurteilen, es ist jedenfalls nicht viel Geld für einen Fully-Rahmen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150460186082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Wenn er qualitativ in etwa in der Astro-Liga spielt, dann wäre er das Geld vermutlich wert.


----------



## Ripgid (15. März 2012)

Habe mir heute die Aldi-kofferwaage zugelegt. Macht einen recht soliden Eindruck. Die billig-Alkaline-Batterien habe ich aber gleich entsorgen dÃ¼rfen. Einzig das Display ist etwas ungÃ¼nstig angebracht; musste mein fanes doch recht hoch anheben, bis es frei-schwebend am Haken hing. Und dann noch aufs Display schielen war fast unmÃ¶glich. Da werde ich mir wohl noch eine Halterung anfertigen mÃ¼ssen. Aber fÃ¼r 6â¬ ist das GerÃ¤t okay...


----------



## Xah88 (15. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Aldi-kofferwaage zugelegt. Macht einen recht soliden Eindruck. Die billig-Alkaline-Batterien habe ich aber gleich entsorgen dürfen. Einzig das Display ist etwas ungünstig angebracht; musste mein fanes doch recht hoch anheben, bis es frei-schwebend am Haken hing. Und dann noch aufs Display schielen war fast unmöglich. Da werde ich mir wohl noch eine Halterung anfertigen müssen. Aber für 6 ist das Gerät okay...












*Finde ich in Verbindung mit zum Beispiel x9-Schaltwerk ziemlich geil. (MBW = 100 , 30  Rabatt)*

http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping/gutschein-online-shop-profirad-120305

*Leider gibts das x9schaltwerk nicht in medium-cage, sonst hätte ich mir den Deal geholt..*


----------



## Crop Circle (15. März 2012)

Deswegen zeigt die Waage den Messwert ja auch 15s lang an nach dem Piepton.


----------



## Xah88 (15. März 2012)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Deswegen zeigt die Waage den Messwert ja auch 15s lang an nach dem Piepton.



Ich gebs auf... Das wird nie klappen, dass der Thread seinen Sinn erfüllt...

Echt zum Kotzen !!!

--------------


http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000864&product=A010055

Nochmals reduziert ...300  für ein Trek mit geilem Lack...Echt nen Schnapper !


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. März 2012)

Wer misst misst Mist.. Alte Weisheit


----------



## DerJoe (16. März 2012)

Postet doch eure Bemerkungen, Meinungen, idiotischen Sprüche woanders Hier gehören nur Angebote rein und nicht eure Meinung. Macht dafür einen separaten Thread auf, oder ist das zu viel für euch? 

Procraft Carbon Lenker/Vorbau Einheit 
Lenker: Durchmesser: Ø 31.8 mm; Breite: 600 mm (Flat); Biegung: 6° (Flat) Gewicht: 155 g (Flat); Finish: UD Carbon
Vorbau:  6°; 110mm; 6061/T6 Aluminum; hochglanz schwarz
*48* <- Restposten
http://www.rotorbikes.com/de/shop/procraft-carbon-lenker-vorbau-einheit


----------



## Weirdo (16. März 2012)

XT-Gruppe (770) für 444 Euro:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-mtb-gruppe-xt-dyna-sys-3x10-fach.html,a20356

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch, zu diskutieren und *trotzdem* auch noch ein Schnäppchen zu posten. Sollte ja nicht schwer sein bei der Unmenge an Schnäppchen, die im Internet fahrradtechnisch so umherschwirren.


----------



## DerJoe (16. März 2012)

Nochmal XT-770-Gruppe, aber diesmal ohne Bremsen -> 299
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Naben-und-Bremsen-Modell-2011---Auslauf-.html

SLX-660-10fach-Gruppe, ohne Bremsen -> 239
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...0-10-Gruppe-3x10-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (16. März 2012)

A Schnapperl mit der XT-Gruppe
Die SLX gibt's hier für 219. 20 gespart

Gruß


----------



## Tobiwan (17. März 2012)

Specialized Bikes

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486495/cat/43

Ich bin nicht der Verkäufer!


----------



## dusi__ (17. März 2012)

Trek Scratch 8 17,5" 2011 für 1799,- (nur selbstabholung)


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Specialized Bikes
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486495/cat/43
> 
> Ich bin nicht der Verkäufer!



Warum Team-Bestände? Warum keine Originalfotos? Sieht für mich nicht seriös aus, sorry...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. März 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Amateurteam derart viele Neuräder sämtlicher Zweiraddisziplinen bevorratet, es wird sich wohl eher um Lagerbestände oder sonstwas von http://shop.cycling.de/ handeln. Wird kein Zufall sein, dass sich einiges beim Verkäufer hier im Forum und bei diesem Laden stark ähnelt.


----------



## spider_pig (17. März 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Amateurteam derart viele Neuräder sämtlicher Zweiraddisziplinen bevorratet, es wird sich wohl eher um Lagerbestände oder sonstwas von http://shop.cycling.de/ handeln. Wird kein Zufall sein, dass sich einiges beim Verkäufer hier im Forum und bei diesem Laden stark ähnelt.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=110743 der Beitrag ganz unten auf der Seite: 




"   Hallo,

ich biete oft Radteile hier und in anderen Foren an. Ihr könnt mich  natürlich auch direkt anschreiben und ich schau dann mal was ich tun  kann.

Außerdem fahre ich noch Semiprofessionell Radrennen meine Lieblingsdisziplin ist Cyclocross.
Auf der Straße fahre ich für das Team "Atelier Velo Braunschweig":http://www.radsport-team-braunschweig.de/

*Teile & Angebote:*

Mein ebay:http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsuschiii

Alles von & für Specialized:http://shop.cycling.de/

Bester Fahrrad Dealer im Raum Hannover: http://www.fahrradkontor.de/

Danke fürs reinschauen..

Gruß suschiii  "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (17. März 2012)

spider_pig schrieb:


> Mein ebay:[URL]http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsuschiii



Die Kombi der angebotenen Artikel ist genial î

Hibike hat nen paar gute LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen im Lagerverkauf.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. März 2012)

Blah Blah Blah



DerJoe schrieb:


> Postet doch eure Bemerkungen, Meinungen, idiotischen SprÃ¼che woanders Hier gehÃ¶ren nur Angebote rein und nicht eure Meinung. Macht dafÃ¼r einen separaten Thread auf, oder ist das zu viel fÃ¼r euch?




___

Zur Zeit bei http://www.on-one.co.uk/ gÃ¼nstige Reifen z.B. Kenda Nevegal Stick E fÃ¼r 14,82â¬


----------



## Ryder17 (18. März 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Federgabeln/Federgabel-2012/Rock-Shox-2012/Rock-Shox-Boxxer-RC-Coil-MC-IS-Gabel-2012-Special-::30989.html 
<---- 499â¬!!!!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...RC-Coil-MC-IS-Gabel-2012-Special-::30989.html


----------



## Movingframe (18. März 2012)

Amazon bietet Shimano Windbreaker Klamotten bis zu 60% günstiger an.


----------



## gomerline (18. März 2012)

Danke für den Tip, sogar in normalen Größen verfügbar. 
*Shimano Herren Trägerhose Windbreaker Performance*


----------



## Steefan (18. März 2012)

XTR-Kurbel FC-M970 in 175mm für 229,95 inkl. Versand

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kurbelsatz-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ae5a51e92

(noch 6 Stück verfügbar)


----------



## Büscherammler (18. März 2012)

X0 Trigger 67.-
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40184


----------



## damonsta (18. März 2012)

Nur links. Kein Schnapper.


----------



## iCoke (18. März 2012)

Dakine DRAFTER Bike-Rucksack mit 3L Trinkblase
39,00 EUR statt 89,95 EUR
Hier!
Gibt noch ein paar weitere Schnäppchen bei den Rucksäcken:
http://www.dakine-shop.de/de/Bike-Sport/Bike-Rucksaecke


----------



## DonVito (19. März 2012)

Fox Float RP23 Modell 2011 für 220 bzw. 240 EUR.
Wenn man bis morgen Mittag bestellt, gilt auch noch der Gutschein-Code PATT und es gehen nochmal 17 EUR weg.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78528

Gruß, DonVito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. März 2012)

Beides wohl echte Schnapper!
SID Team 249 Euro:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-SID-Team-Blackbox-26-weis-Gabel-Rock-Shox-Cross-Country-/390400226846?pt=S

SID XX 299 Euro:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-SID-XX-Xloc-26-weis-Gabel-Rock-Shox-Cross-Country-XX-/390400220034?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item99aec46865


----------



## Dipstick (20. März 2012)

Falls jemand eine günstige "alte" XT-Kurbel FC770-10 sucht:

119 in allen längen (170,175,180)

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDetail.aspx?culture=de-DE&ig3=Shimano+MTB+Parts&ig2=Deore+XT&desc1=Shimano+XT+10-Fach+Kurbelgarnitur+FC-M770-10&ig3id=5&ig2id=171&iid=7686&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## RockFox (20. März 2012)

Kind Shock Super Natural Remote 30,9 mm / 150 mm für 199 kostenlosen Versand und ein Tacho umsonst dazu...
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...-Remote-309-mm-435-mm-150-mm.html?cat=166182&


----------



## ale2812 (20. März 2012)

CRC: 
12,50 EUR
Code: TKU
100 EUR MBW
bis 23.März 1200 GMT


----------



## sharky (21. März 2012)

na wer da nicht zuschlägt...


----------



## DerJoe (22. März 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/316

Haufenweise Schnäppchen-Preise. 

Hab mir gerade dort ein Paar 5.10 Impact 2 low für 44 bestellt. 
Wenn das kein Schnapper war. 
Schuhe 68 minus Gutschein über 29 = 39 + Versand = 44


----------



## Alex-F (22. März 2012)

Einzelstücke, wie ärgerlich. Bei den Größen die mir passen würden steht jetzt jeweils ein "normaler" Preis wenn ich auf den reduzierten Link klicke.


----------



## .irie. (22. März 2012)

war der gutschein privat oder wo gibts gutscheine für den shop?


----------



## Snap4x (22. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/316
> 
> Haufenweise Schnäppchen-Preise.
> 
> ...



Abooo:
Naja für die ne Bremse suchen:
Avid Hydr. Scheibenbremse Code silber 200mm HS1 hinten statt 241,00 jetzt nur 149,95
Avid Hydr. Scheibenbremse CodeR silber 200mm HS1 hinten statt 161,00 jetzt nur 97,99
Avid Hydr. Scheibenbremse CodeR silber 200mm HS1 vorne statt 161,00 jetzt nur 97,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (23. März 2012)

.irie. schrieb:


> war der gutschein privat oder wo gibts gutscheine für den shop?



Den Gutschein hatte ich, weil ich da letzte Woche schon mal was bestellt hatte. Als Lockmittel für eine weitere Bestellung. Die Höhe des Gutscheines wird von der Höhe der vorherigen Bestellung bestimmt.


----------



## bobons (23. März 2012)

Bei CNC gibt es viele Syncros-Lenker reduziert, z.B. den Syncros Gain Carbon Riser Lenker 31.8/25mm 660mm für 65 Euro - sehr guter Preis für Carbon, bei CRC kostet er doppelt so viel, woanders teileweise noch mehr.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (23. März 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei CNC gibt es viele Syncros-Lenker reduziert, z.B. den Syncros Gain Carbon Riser Lenker 31.8/25mm 660mm für 65 Euro - sehr guter Preis für Carbon, bei CRC kostet er doppelt so viel, woanders teileweise noch mehr.



Syncros Parts gibt es auch nach wie vor noch zum Resterampenpreis bei BOC24:

http://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/stor...m=syncros&search_button.x=0&search_button.y=0


----------



## eahaemmerle (23. März 2012)

Die übertriebenste Gabel überhaupt:

http://www.cheapbikeparts360.com/products/marzocchi-super-monster-fork/


----------



## lestich (23. März 2012)

Bluegrass Grizzly Schutzweste Rigid Shell in Größe L

http://www.gabelprofi.de/Angebote/B...ste-Grizzly-Rigid-Shell-Gr-L-Modell-2011.html


----------



## absvrd (23. März 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Syncros Parts gibt es auch nach wie vor noch zum Resterampenpreis bei BOC24:
> 
> http://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/stor...m=syncros&search_button.x=0&search_button.y=0



Habe mir da den am20 carbon gegönnt. Absolutes Schnäppchen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryder17 (24. März 2012)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Die übertriebenste Gabel überhaupt:
> 
> http://www.cheapbikeparts360.com/products/marzocchi-super-monster-fork/



oje -.-


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (24. März 2012)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Die übertriebenste Gabel überhaupt:
> 
> http://www.cheapbikeparts360.com/products/marzocchi-super-monster-fork/



Weight: HEAVY


----------



## ThomasAC (24. März 2012)

Bitte die Kommentare, wie schon so oft erwähnt wurde, einfach bleiben lassen. Nicht jeder freut sich über eine Benachrichtigung zu diesem Thread nur weil ihr etwas toll findet und meint eueren Senf dazu abgeben zu müssen.

Danke!


----------



## Xah88 (24. März 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx?Offer=3

Habe ich gerade etwas versteckt bei CRC gefunden...ziemlich geile Price-Drop Angebote z.B. MX-Hosen von No Fear für 30 , Trikots für 11  etc. (60-80 % reduziert)...



ThomasAC schrieb:


> Bitte die Kommentare, wie schon so oft erwähnt wurde, einfach bleiben lassen. Nicht jeder freut sich über eine Benachrichtigung zu diesem Thread nur weil ihr etwas toll findet und meint eueren Senf dazu abgeben zu müssen.
> 
> Danke!



Überlege ernsthaft ob ich bei den Beiträgen jetzt einfach immer "Beitrag melden"-Button drücke...geht mir derbst auf die Nerven, dass penetrant Leute den Thread versauen und man Emails bekommt weil jemand "endlich seine Hose erhalten hat" und andere sinnlose Meldungen...


----------



## ThomasAC (24. März 2012)

Bei ChainReactionCycles gibt es heute mit dem Gutscheincode "ETEN" 10 % Rabatt.
Gilt bis Dienstag, Mindestbestellwert 125 Euro.


----------



## Puls220 (24. März 2012)

Shimano Laufradsätze 2011 - allerdings allesamt schwerer als die 2012er

XT für 249 (stat 449)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ckachse-Disc-System-Laufrad-Satz-WH-M778.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ckachse-Disc-System-Laufrad-Satz-WH-M776.html

XTR 459 statt 899

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...mano-XTR-Disc-System-Laufradsatz-WH-M975.html

---

Also dieses ewige Rumgehäule, weil irgendjemand was postet, das kein Schnäppchen ist geht mir noch mehr auf die Nüsse! 

Das kostet mich genau 1cm Bewegung meines rechten Zeigefingers den Thread runterzuscrollen bis zum nächsten Schnäppchen...

Als ob das ewige Lamentieren irgendwas ändern würde außer den Thread noch weiter aufzublasen...

Ruft ihr auch bei jedem Auto das schief geparkt hat die Bullen?


----------



## david99 (24. März 2012)

wie hieß noch der shop wo kürzlich etliche reifen für 9,90 zu haben waren?


----------



## xylnx (24. März 2012)

peter.rosegger schrieb:


> heute bei www.bikepalast.at
> Versand soll kostenlos sein



ist selbst suchen 14 seiten zuvor so schwierig???


----------



## david99 (24. März 2012)

xylnx schrieb:


> ist selbst suchen 14 seiten zuvor so schwierig???


ja.


stand hier nich grad noch mehr... hier nochmal mein gelöschter schnapper: 1 paar schwalbe rapid rob 29x2,25 für 26,70


----------



## Xah88 (24. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> stand hier nich grad noch mehr...



Ich habe doch gesagt,* dass ich die BeitrÃ¤ge melde.* Also bitte reiÃt euch zusammen, damit das hier ein sinnvoller Thread fÃ¼r SchnÃ¤ppchenfreunde bleibt.
*Ich **wÃ¼rde mich auch freuen, wenn Abonnenten das in Zukunft genauso melden.* Sonst kommt hier ja keine Ruhe rein, in die sinnfreien Kommentare.

Ãbrigens hat Hibike gerade die Aktion, dass man eine Actionkamera fÃ¼r 350 â¬ zu einem Kona geschenkt bekommt:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/ib87f5a54b2ba561c36a8199fbb61a883/c1/show.html

Die Fox Bomber bei Profirad sind recht gÃ¼nstig und haben den FingerknÃ¶chelschutz.

http://www.profirad.de/bomber-freeride-handschuhe-schwarz-2011-p-13915.html

Und zu guter letzt 661 Handschuhe fÃ¼r 12 â¬

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=877


PÂ´s Deinen habe ich nicht gemeldet: Nur den vom SchÃ¶nweterfrosch, der hier sinnfrei Ã¼bers Wetter labern wollte...Sowas hat man frÃ¼her in der Pause ***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (24. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt,* dass ich die Beiträge melde.*


sehr vorbildlich, hast wenigstens n bienchen bekommen?


mein beitrag enthielt übrigens ein schnäppchen, welches den anderen dadurch entgegangen ist. damit führst du diesen thread ad absurdum...

hier ein weiteres schnäppchen: schwalbe extralight schlauch - 6,50


----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt 661 Handschuhe für 12 
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=877



Da kommen aber noch 6,90 Versandkosten hinzu!

Hier gibts die schon seit längerem für 11,59 inkl. Versand:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57611


----------



## peh (24. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Hibike gerade die Aktion, dass man eine Actionkamera für 350  zu einem Kona geschenkt bekommt


Für 350 Euro oder geschenkt? Beides zusammen geht nicht. Nebenbei: Die Gobandit hat bloß einen Wert von ca. 200 Euro.

Interessanter Deal: Eggbeater 1 für zehn Euro beim Kauf eines Schuhpaars.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2012)

hier gibts die spank ooyz evo gerade fÃ¼r 39,90â¬
http://www.bikestore.cc/spank-oozy-felge-black-p-171151.html


----------



## Guerill0 (25. März 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt,* dass ich die Beiträge melde.* Also bitte reißt euch zusammen, damit das hier ein sinnvoller Thread für Schnäppchenfreunde bleibt.
> *Ich **würde mich auch freuen, wenn Abonnenten das in Zukunft genauso melden.* Sonst kommt hier ja keine Ruhe rein, in die sinnfreien Kommentare.



Die größte Schand im ganzen Land ist und bleibt der Denunziant!

und bevor's gemeldet wird:

KS Dropzone für 119,- statt 189,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a50886/dropzone-%D8-309-mm-x-385-mm.html


----------



## Snap4x (25. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> wie hieß noch der shop wo kürzlich etliche reifen für 9,90 zu haben waren?



Intense  bei bikestore? oder wo war das? Auf jedenfall in AT.

Stadtschlampe für die man sich nicht schämen muss für 200:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-20093-haibike-hai-springs-sl-2010.html


----------



## jann0r (25. März 2012)

komplette XT-Gruppe inklusive Bremsen für 444

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...l,a20356?PHPSESSID=tiretheavnog7faght0avr1ni3


----------



## Xah88 (25. März 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Stadtschlampe für die man sich nicht schämen muss für 200:
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-20093-haibike-hai-springs-sl-2010.html



Cool, suche auch gerade eine für den Arbeitsweg...

Ebenfalls interessante Stadthuren @ Ebay (allerdings singlespeed):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FITNESSRAD-F...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20bdcb8319  (200 )

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Speedbike-Re...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f14f32bdc  (180  )

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fixies-Singl...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27c37dc041 (240 )


------------------

Bikeunit-Trikot für 10 

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html

Continental Kaiser für 42  

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/conti-der-kaiser-reifen/224672.html

Bei Bikeunit gibt es soweit ich weiß auch noch Gutscheine für Bewertungen...


----------



## ollum104 (25. März 2012)

Evoc in der Mario Lenzen Edition für 88 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (25. März 2012)

No Fear Fullface: von 200â¬ auf ca. 50â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57989


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (25. März 2012)

Da gibts den XX-Light Schlauch scho ab 5,91â¬ http://www.radhammer.de/epages/63235019.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63235019/Products/87.958
Mit SV is er dann a paar Cent teurer.

Gibts bei dem Shop noch anderes Zeug so gÃ¼nstig? 
Nur fÃ¼r die SchlÃ¤uche lohnt sich der Versand natÃ¼rlich ned...


Und warum macht ihr die E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen ned einfach aus? So viel Angst einen Schnapper zu verpassen?


----------



## KP-99 (26. März 2012)

Magura Marta SL Magnesium Bremshebel (allerdings nur der rechte, aber vielleicht benötigt jmd. genau den):

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000863&product=A010908


----------



## Xah88 (26. März 2012)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...l_38_Z-_170_mm_weiss_mit_kleinen_Lackschaeden

Truvativ Kurbelsatz weiß für 29,99 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...7/kw/SRAM_X-9_Schaltwerk_&_Trigger_rechts_Set

x9 Schaltwerk Midcage & Trigger für nur 89    (habe beides einzeln für mehr erstanden)


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. März 2012)

bei bike-components gibts das set avid code r fÃ¼r 215â¬ als angebot

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29734_Code-R-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2012)

1000 â¬ gespart  

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_510&products_id=8561


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (27. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1000 â¬ gespart
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_510&products_id=8561




FÃ¼r die die sich das Ã¼berlegen, fÃ¼r weniger Geld bekommt man bessere! 

Bspw: Leichte felgen, Tune King Kong, Sapim CX Ray: kommt man auf ca 650â¬ und der Satz wiegt vielleicht 1600 

gruÃ

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26489/tricon-xm-1550-15mm-x-12.html oder hier


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. März 2012)

Tagesangebot:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58656/veleno-dim-matt-bronze.html 

Met Veleno DIM matt bronze44,95  + Versand


----------



## morph027 (27. März 2012)

Falls wer nen halbwegs schicken HT-Rahmen (AM) sucht:

Sunn Season S1 (weiß/grün)
Sunn Season S2 (anthrazit/blau)

Leider mit festem Schaltauge (Wer macht denn sowas???), aber sonst sehr schick.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2012)

CRC: 
12,50 EUR
Code: ET
100 EUR MBW
bis 30.März 1200 GMT


----------



## gotboost (27. März 2012)

125 mbw oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2012)

Nein 100â¬ MBW


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2012)

- sorry doppel post -


----------



## Nuckelhamster (27. März 2012)

34-teiliger Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer bei LIDL, ab 4. April, nur online!

K. A. ob der was taugt ...

29,99 Euro + 3,95 Euro Versand

http://www.lidl.de/de/Endlich-Fruehling-ab-04-04-/CRIVIT-Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer-CFK-35-A1


----------



## warpax (27. März 2012)

Die Anordnung der Teile ist jedenfalls identisch mit meinem von SuperB, auÃer daÃ die Reifenheber in dem aus Stahl sind und nicht aus Plastik. Der lag preislich aber auch bei nur etwa 35â¬.


----------



## Cawi (27. März 2012)

den gleichen gibts bei napalmdeath (berg-ab.de)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/409477/cat/68
ich habe ihn, es ist eindeutig keine gute qualitÃ¤t, aber wenn man dazu ordentliche Reifenheber (topeak), vernÃ¼nftige Inbus und einige andere hochwertigere Werkzeuge nimmt, kommt man damit dicke aus. Ich habe damit bisher 4 Bikes aufgebaut und des Ã¶fteren auseinander genommen und einige weiteren gewartet, bislang ohne Probleme.

und um nicht ohne SchnÃ¤ppchen zu posten:
bei hibike gibt es derzeit eine Aktion, bei der zu einigen Radschuhen ein Eggbeater Pedal um 10â¬ dazu kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (27. März 2012)

Turner DHR im price drop bei CRC. Da könnt bis Freitag ein richtig guter Preis rauskommen.

Ein paar weitere Rahmen und bikes sind auch noch interessant.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (27. März 2012)

warpax schrieb:


> Die Anordnung der Teile ist jedenfalls identisch mit meinem von SuperB, außer daß die Reifenheber in dem aus Stahl sind und nicht aus Plastik. Der lag preislich aber auch bei nur etwa 35.



ja, ist der übliche China Koffer, aber noch ohne Hollowtech 2 Werkzeug, und beim Kurbelabzieher fehlt der Gegenhalter für Hohlachsen

den neuere gab es vor kurzem auch mal im Angebot, finde den jetzt nur bei Berg-Ab
auch öfter <40 zu haben


----------



## morph027 (27. März 2012)

bei Rose immer mit HT2 und fÃ¼r 50â¬: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-werkzeugkoffer-all2gether-ii/aid:228724 Dann noch Freund auf Fratzenbuch werden und 10â¬ kassieren.


----------



## yako54 (27. März 2012)

CRC:

Discount 40$ for 400$ order valid till 30th march. 

Code: DT


----------



## peh (27. März 2012)

Cawi schrieb:


> um nicht ohne SchnÃ¤ppchen zu posten:
> bei hibike gibt es derzeit eine Aktion, bei der zu einigen Radschuhen ein Eggbeater Pedal um 10â¬ dazu kommt.


Und wer den Link dazu sucht, wird eine Seite vorher fÃ¼ndig 

Danke Laphroaig10, Dein Kommentar ist Tausendmal hilfreicher als die unzÃ¤hligen Postings mit PseudoschnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Und wer den Link dazu sucht, wird eine Seite vorher fündig
> 
> Danke Laphroaig10, Dein Kommentar ist Tausendmal hilfreicher als die unzähligen Postings mit Pseudoschnäppchen!



Jaja..Klugsch* aber selber nix posten.  Das ist mehr pseudo als bei denen, die sich bemühen. 

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000863&product=A009942


----------



## peh (28. März 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Jaja..Klugsch* aber selber nix posten.


Das kannst Du mir nicht vorwerfen. Ich habe das Angebot ja gepostet, und einige andere. Ich mache mir die Mühe, vorab Preise zu vergleichen und zu schauen, ob es schon gepostet wurde.

Andere hauen hier den letzten Mist rein, nur um das dämliche "Kein Post ohne Schnäppchen" erfüllen zu können.


----------



## GrüneRose (28. März 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26489/tricon-xm-1550-15mm-x-12.html oder hier[/QUOTE]

Wenn Tricon XM 1550, dann hier kaufen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26823_XM-1550-Tricon--MTB-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## DerJoe (28. März 2012)

Rock Shox Recon Gold RL Solo Air 26'' schwarz -> 216.90â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...abel-Recon-Gold-RL-Solo-Air-26---schwarz.html

Manitou R-Seven R7 Pro Remote Lockout schwarz -> 249â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...R7-Pro-Remote-Lockout-Federgabel-schwarz.html

Manitou R-Seven R7 Pro Remote Lockout weiÃ -> 249â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...en-R7-Pro-Remote-Lockout-Federgabel-wei-.html

Paar Sram X.0 Trigger-Schalthebel redwin 2010 -> 135,95â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...Sram-X-0-Trigger-Schalthebel-redwin-2010.html

Paar Sram X.0 Trigger-Schalthebel 3 x 9 ESP -> 119â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...r-Sram-X-0-Trigger-Schalthebel-3-x-9-ESP.html

Paar Sram X.9 Trigger-Schalthebel 3 x 9 ESP 2011 -> 68,95â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...m-X-9-Trigger-Schalthebel-3-x-9-ESP-2011.html

Sram Schaltwerk X.9 langer KÃ¤fig 9-fach -> 53,90â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...Sram-Schaltwerk-X-9-langer-Kaefig-9-fach.html

Rock Shox SattelstÃ¼tze Reverb 380mm 31.6 Ã -> 204,95â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...-Shox-Sattelstuetze-Reverb-380-mm-31-6--.html

Rock Shox SattelstÃ¼tze Reverb 420mm 31.6 Ã -> 204,95â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...-Shox-Sattelstuetze-Reverb-420-mm-31-6--.html

Brooks B17 Sattel -> 54,90â¬
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...Brooks-B17-Sattel-Leder-ATB-MTB-Trekking.html

usw... wer da stÃ¶bert, wird bestimmt noch mehr finden.

u.a.:
Shimano XTR Gruppe Disc 975 komplett -> 849,95â¬
1 Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M972 Carbon  SGS!!!!!
1 Shimano XTR Kurbelgarnitur FC-M970 175mm 44-32-22
1 Shimano XTR Innenlager 
1 Shimano XTR Umwerfer Top Swing FD-M970 31,8/34,9mm
1 Shimano XTR Shifter SL-M970
1 Shimano XTR Kette CN-7701
1 Shimano XTR Kassette CS-M970 11-32
1 Shimano XTR Scheibenbremse 180/160mm SM-RT97/BR-M975
komplett mit ZubehÃ¶r IS Aufnahme
http://www.bikesportparts.de/product_info.php?info=p3626_Shimano-XTR-Gruppe-Disc-975-komplett.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (28. März 2012)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...carbon-sattel-cx-zero-teknologika.html,a21277


----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2012)

> Verbindung zur Datenbank nicht möglich!


..+

edit: sorry jetzt gehts


----------



## hnx (29. März 2012)

http://www.24mx.de/ausverkauf/p/leatt-brace-gpx-club-ii-blau/13833/

Nach weiss jetzt auch in blau, Leatt GPX Club 2, 249


----------



## Snap4x (29. März 2012)

Rocket Ron 26x2,4 fÃ¼r 40â¬
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Schw...Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-faltbar-26-x-2.4.html

ScheibenbremsebremsbelÃ¤ge ab 6,90â¬ (findet man kaum gÃ¼nstiger)
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/28-Anbauteile/30-Bremsen/97-Bremsbelage/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html

SRAM XX Gruppe BB30 11-36 komplett mit Bremsen fÃ¼r 1250â¬! nirgendswo gÃ¼nstiger gefunden!
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Sram...X-Gruppe-BB30-11-36-komplett-mit-Bremsen.html

2x SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 4â¬
http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/28-K...-MTB-Schlauche-26-29/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html

Code R 200 mm Set 215â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29734_Code-R-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html

2x Hans Dampf fÃ¼r 65â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-PaceStar-TrailStar-2er-Set-Faltreifen-.html

Thomson Elite SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 65â¬ (30,9x410x0 mm) alle anderen 70â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31208_Elite-Sattelstuetze-.html


----------



## Inigo Montoya (29. März 2012)

Easton - Havoc Carbon Riserbar Lenker
99,90 EUR
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...on-Riserbar-Lenker-Vorfuehrmodell::31233.html


----------



## david99 (29. März 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Rocket Ron 26x2,4 fÃ¼r 40â¬
> http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Schw...Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-faltbar-26-x-2.4.html


da geht noch was 

rocket ron evo 26x2,4 faltbar fÃ¼r 18,90 das stÃ¼ck => http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-Evo-Falt-SALE::12950.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan777 (29. März 2012)

Bionicon C Guide -die ältere Version, aber günstig.
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionicon-C-Guide-Kettenfuehrung/7412.html


----------



## icube (29. März 2012)

bei RCZ Bikes gibts 40 % auf Rock Shox Revelation (XX/WC/RL/XXWC) Gabeln, aber achtet auf die Ausfallenden meistens 9 mm! 
XXWC kostet gute 400 â¬! 
Code > RCZRV40

GruÃ icube


----------



## JDEM (29. März 2012)

Außerdem auf Sunline 30% (RCZSN30) und Easton 20% ( RCZAE20). Besonders ersteres ist sehr interessant.


----------



## yoobee (29. März 2012)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Die übertriebenste Gabel überhaupt:
> 
> http://www.cheapbikeparts360.com/products/marzocchi-super-monster-fork/



Bin ich blind, oder wo ist der "Add-to-cart"-Button??? weder im Firefox noch im IExplore kann ich kaufen.

Auch geil:
http://www.cheapbikeparts360.com/products/delta-airzound-bike-horn/

Schnapper, hm, RCZ ist schon geposted...

http://freeride-mountain.com/Ghost-DH-Downhill-2011


----------



## Snap4x (30. März 2012)

Ich denke mal das es ein Schnapper is 

Fox 40 Kashima !!!!!!!!! xD HÃ¤sslich! Aber hey! FÃ¼r 1299â¬ anstatt 13346â¬

http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-40-rc2-fit-downhill-federgabel-2011-kashima-coat.html


----------



## DerJoe (30. März 2012)

Point Downhill Schlauch 26 x 2,6 - 3,0 AV Ultra Light -> 4,50

Magura Torxschrauben f. Bremsscheiben schwarz 6Stück -> 2,50

Magura Torxschrauben f. Bremsscheiben schwarz 12Stück -> 4,90

Point Schaltwerkschutz CNC gefräst -> 8,90

SRAM PC-971 Kette -> 12,90

Jagwire Teflon Bremszug Set Innen/Außen Hyper Brake Cable Kit -> 12,90

Point Kettenspanner Downhill Rolle für Kettenstrebe -> 14,90

Truvativ BoxGuide Kettenführung -> 14,90

Magura Bremsscheibe 180mm SL Rotor 6-Loch -> 16,90

Magura Bremsscheibe 160mm SL Rotor 6-Loch -> 16,90

Magura Bremsscheiben-Set 160mm + 180mm SL Rotor 6-Loch -> 32,90

Magura Bremsscheiben-Set 180mm + 180mm SL Rotor 6-Loch -> 32,90

Magura Bremsscheiben-Set 160mm + 160mm SL Rotor 6-Loch -> 32,90

Novatec X-light Nabensatz Disc -> 99

Sram X.9 X9 Trigger Schalthebel links 3-fach Daumenschalter -> 9,90

SHIMANO Deore XT Schalthebel SL-M750 3-fach -> 11,90

SRAM X.0 Drehgriff Schalthebel Set 3x9 -> 46,90

SuperStar Revolte V2 Stem Vorbau -> 52,90

Shimano Deore BR-M595 + BL-M595 Scheibenbremsen SET VR+HR -> 99

DT Swiss M210 165mm Dämpfer 37,5mm Hub Lockout -> 179

Magura Louise Carbon Scheibenbremse silber SET vorne + hinten -> 199

und mehr auf http://cesur.de/gx2/index.php?cat=c70_--SALE-----Sonderposten--.html&listing_sort=&listing_count=288


----------



## ollum104 (30. März 2012)

Letzte Reduzierung für den Turner DHR Rahmen oder als limited ab 1400 .

Auch interessant: Commencal Meta 4X Rahmen für 840 


----------



## steffpro (30. März 2012)

Hab gerade den RCZ Newsletter bekommen. Da gibts 30% auf Disc brakes von Magura/Hayes/Avid
 Die MT6 z.B. für 141,33  (Rabattcode RCZDB30 nicht vergessen, sonst kostet es mehr)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Newsletter:

 012 Disc Brake MT6 180PM - L.950mm - FRONT Black = 141.33e instead of 249.04e
MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT6 180PM - L.1980mm - REAR Black = 141.33e instead of 249.04e

AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 1 - 160mm - IS/PM - HS1 - FRONT White = 40.37e instead of 85.58e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 1 - 140mm - IS - HS1 - REAR White = 40.37e instead of 85.58e

AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 3 - 160mm - IS/PM - Gc2 - FRONT Grey = 53.83e instead of 104.81e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 3 - 160mm - IS/PM - HS1 - FRONT Grey = 53.83e instead of 104.81e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 3 - 140mm - IS - HS1 - REAR Grey = 53.83e instead of 104.81e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 3 - 180mm - PM - HS1 - L.850mm - FRONT White = 48.45e instead of 104.81e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 3 - 180mm - IS - HS1 - L.2000mm - REAR White = 48.45e instead of 104.81e

AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 5 - 160mm - IS/PM - Gc2 - FRONT White = 60.57e instead of 124.04e
AVID 012 Disc brake Elixir 5 - 140mm - IS - HS1 - REAR White = 60.57e instead of 124.04e

HAYES 011 Set Stroker Trail 180PM/180IS Black = 107.68e instead of 345.2e
HAYES 012 Set Stroker Trail 203/203 Grey + Bleed kit = 134.61e instead of 364.42e
HAYES 011 Set Stroker Trail 160IS/160IS - Starlite - Black = 100.95e instead of 345.2e
HAYES 011 Set Stroker RYDE Comp 160PM/160IS - w/o disc - Black = 74.02e instead of 249.04e


----------



## hnx (30. März 2012)

Leatt Woche bei 24mx.de
Club 2 div Farben 249
Sport 299 (nur noch S)
Adventure 2 (lässt sich nicht so gut anpassen wie das Club) 199

http://www.24mx.de/motocross/k/protektoren/k30/nackenstutze-leatt-brace/s197/


----------



## Xah88 (31. März 2012)

Falls jemand den Kiddies nen gÃ¼nstiges Bike fÃ¼r die Schule aufbauen will:

Frame fÃ¼r 13 â¬:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63951
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63952


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (31. März 2012)

Schnapper??

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a56640/fritzz-sl-2011-metal-orange-inkl-fox-float-rp23-bv.html


----------



## ollum104 (1. April 2012)

Holzfeller Kurbel, 22:32 Abstufung, 175mm für 65 


----------



## Roschti (1. April 2012)

Gleiche Kurbel bei H&S für 63,85 incl Versand:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12218/hussefelt-2-2-kurbel.html


----------



## hnx (1. April 2012)

Roschti schrieb:


> Gleiche Kurbel bei H&S für 63,85 incl Versand:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12218/hussefelt-2-2-kurbel.html



Das ist eine Hussefelt, der Link im Post davor eine Holzfeller.


----------



## Ryder17 (1. April 2012)

Carbon 29er Rahmen 699 wers mag....

https://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Rahmen/Rahmen-MTB/Fun-Works-S-Light-Carbon-Pro29-29er-Rahmen-1190g::44746.html


----------



## gomerline (1. April 2012)

Bei amazon gibt es von einem marketplace Händler die GoPro Hero für unschlagbare 175


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> Carbon 29er Rahmen 699 wers mag....
> 
> https://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Rahmen/Rahmen-MTB/Fun-Works-S-Light-Carbon-Pro29-29er-Rahmen-1190g::44746.html



da ist der ganz normale verkaufspreis ...


----------



## Xah88 (1. April 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Bei amazon gibt es von einem marketplace HÃ¤ndler die GoPro Hero fÃ¼r unschlagbare 175â¬



SUPER, vielen Dank..ich habe zugeschlagen 

FÃ¼r denjenigen der letzhin ein gÃ¼nstiges Bahnhofsbike suchte:

http://jehlebikes.de/kreidler-dice-big-10-2012.html




Roschti schrieb:


> Gleiche Kurbel bei H&S fÃ¼r 63,85 incl Versand:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12218/hussefelt-2-2-kurbel.html



Hier fÃ¼r 39 â¬:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...DH-Kurbel-Ltd-Edition-weiss-SALE-::14291.html

Zum FrÃ¼hlingserwachen:
 Spy Sonnenbrille fÃ¼r 30 â¬:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27662

Fox Boardshort fÃ¼r 15 â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75409
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75412

661 Cap fÃ¼r unter 10 â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30919

Und fÃ¼r kommenden Herbst eine Frauen-Peal-Izumi-MÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 7 â¬:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58262


----------



## SLXDriver (1. April 2012)

hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (2. April 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Leatherman-L831245-Style-Edelstahl-Schwarz/dp/B003J37BMK/ref=br_lf_m_1000620513_1_18_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=diy&pf_rd_p=289729987&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000620513&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0686N6KYSW4122WP1GA4"]Leatherman Tool Style CS[/ame] nur heute für 15 bei amazon


----------



## knackundback (2. April 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Bei amazon gibt es von einem marketplace Händler die GoPro Hero für unschlagbare 175



Danke für den tipp,ist bestellt!!!
Mal sehen was ich mit dem motorsport Zubehör anfangen kann 

Sportliche Grüße 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## esmirald_h (2. April 2012)

GoPro Kamera GoPro HD Wide HERO fÃ¼r 185â¬


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Kamera-HD-Wide-HERO/dp/B0030ZESEQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1333354142&sr=1-4"]http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Kamera-HD-Wide-HERO/dp/B0030ZESEQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1333354142&sr=1-4[/ame]


----------



## SLXDriver (2. April 2012)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> GoPro Kamera GoPro HD Wide HERO für 185
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-Kamera-H...=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1333354142&sr=1-4



Das is die gleiche wie die billigere nur ohne Gehäuse..


----------



## MangoAndreas (2. April 2012)

SRAM PG-980 Kassette 11-34 für 33 EUR
Shimano Deore Bremsscheibe für 5,90 (160 mm) bzw. 8,90 (180 mm)
Versandkosten 4 EUR.
Leider satter Paypal-Auschlag!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2012)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> SRAM PG-980 Kassette 11-34 für 33 EUR
> Shimano Deore Bremsscheibe für 5,90 (160 mm) bzw. 8,90 (180 mm)
> Versandkosten 4 EUR.
> Leider satter Paypal-Auschlag!



Vor den Bremsscheiben kann ich nur warnen, die sind auch NUR mit organischen Belägen zugelassen (sehr weiches und schweres Zeug).

Schnäppchen weiss ich grad keins, sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000years (2. April 2012)

Heute gibts auf http://www.blickvang.com/ 23,4 Prozent auf alles. Code ist:

BVOEGG2012


----------



## Kreuzrad (2. April 2012)

Zwar kein SchnÃ¤ppchen ansich, aber fÃ¼r den ein oder anderen bestimmt brauchbar:
10â¬ (50â¬ Mindestbestellwert) Gutschein fÃ¼r *Roseversand*
Man braucht nur die Kataloge zuordnen, aber es wird einem sogar angezeigt, was falsch ist. Gutschein kommt binnen Sekunden via Email an.


----------



## gomerline (2. April 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Bei amazon gibt es von einem marketplace Händler die GoPro Hero für unschlagbare 175


Leider nur noch für 199 lieferbar, dafür gibts jetzt wo anders die GoPro HD Hero 2 (also den Nachfolger) für 281,14.
http://www.blickvang.com/produkte/gopro/gopro-kameras.html
und dann GUtscheincode BVOEGG2012 verwenden. Immerhin ein paar Euro Ersparnis zum Originalpreis.
*
*


----------



## gomerline (3. April 2012)

Bei Penny gibts ab morgen wieder den bekannten DiscountermontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 24,99â¬ 
http://www.penny.de/index.php?id=10095&tx_nxangebote_pi1[detail]=20687&tx_nxangebote_pi1[region]=15A-02&cHash=f12d826ad50482a4ee3b345630b9acd6


----------



## yoobee (3. April 2012)

DT SWISS 012 Wheelset M1800 - Axle 9mm - Disc Centerlock - Black
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/dt-swiss-012-wheelset-m1800-axle-9mm-disc-centerlock-black.html

Nur 173,- statt 505,- mit Code *RCZDW40*


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2012)

CRC 
12,50 â¬
Code: E4
MBW 100â¬
bis Freitag 06.04.2012 12.00


----------



## retrogroup (4. April 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> DT SWISS 012 Wheelset M1800 - Axle 9mm - Disc Centerlock - Black
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/dt-swiss-012-wheelset-m1800-axle-9mm-disc-centerlock-black.html
> 
> Nur 173,- statt 505,- mit Code *RCZDW40*




Hallo könnte bitte kurz jemand ein Statement zu dem Laufradsatz geben? 
In manchen Shops wir er als geschweisst beschrieben in anderen als gesteckt.
Welche Felge ist denn verbaut? 
Kann man die 350er Nabe wirklich mit einer 240S vergleichen?




AVID ELIXIR X0    199,-

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Avid-X0-Sche...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f15404b25


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2012)

retrogroup schrieb:


> AVID ELIXIR X0    199,-
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Avid-X0-Sche...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f15404b25



achtung, ohne lenkerklemmung und bremsscheiben!
zudem sind die hebel auf alu.

also nicht wirklich ein schnäppchen.


----------



## dave123456 (4. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scheibenbrem...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7479842657118755071

AVID XX fÃ¼r 249â¬.. klingt prima meiner ansicht nach. Nur der rechte Matchmaker fehlt, gibts aber in dem gleichen Ebay Shop fÃ¼r 19,90.

GruÃ


----------



## zEpHy2k (5. April 2012)

Intense-Reifen fürn 10er, wer aus Östereeich ist zahlt nicht mal Versand.

http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (5. April 2012)

siehe oben: super Angebot!
Frachtfrei in Östereich und *Deutschland!*


----------



## osbow (5. April 2012)

Bei mir ist der Versand auch für lau.


----------



## Egika (5. April 2012)

is ja doll, bei mir auch.
Nur leider hatten wir das schon einmal Mitte Februar:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9209128&postcount=3831

und Anfang März:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9258140&highlight=bikepalast#post9258140


----------



## hnx (5. April 2012)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Intense-Reifen fürn 10er, wer aus Östereeich ist zahlt nicht mal Versand.
> 
> http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1



Bei den alten EX/DC *lite* aufpassen, die lösen sich gerne mal auf. Von den anderen Mischungen ist mir dieses Problem nicht bekannt.


----------



## zEpHy2k (5. April 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> siehe oben: super Angebot!
> Frachtfrei in Östereich und *Deutschland!*



Na prima, hatte nicht genau gelesen und dachte nur innerhalb Ö. Noch besser also 

Habe mir gestern zum Spaß mal einen Satz 2-Ply Invaders bestellt...für 20 kann man die ja durchaus mal probieren.


----------



## rastafahri (5. April 2012)

weiß jemand wo ich günstig AVID ADAPTER 185mm PM/PM REAR BEKOMME?

Übrigens: Bei RCZ-bikeshop gibts so allerhand günstige teile! hab meine juicy 3 mit 185er rotoren u adaptern für 101,- bekommen, nur gabs da leider keine pm/pm-adapter...


----------



## bergquelle (5. April 2012)

Vorbau Easton EA90 0 Grad 80-120mm aus den USA für 30 USD + 19 USD Versand bei http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1119374_-1___


----------



## Apeman (5. April 2012)

leatt brace gpx club 2 für 250.- statt 399.- versandkostenfrei! und diverse mc-sj für gutes geld:
http://www.24mx.com/motocross/k/protective-gear-/k30/#89


----------



## Corporation (5. April 2012)

FÃ¼r die LÃ¤ufer unter uns:
Nike Free fÃ¼r 50â¬
Nike Wettkampfshuh fÃ¼r 15â¬
Zoot Triathlonschuhe fÃ¼r 50â¬
Scott Schuhe fÃ¼r 30â¬
Asics fÃ¼r 30â¬
natÃ¼rlich immer nur RestgrÃ¶Ãen
http://www.finishline-shop.de/laufschuhe-walkingschuhe/herren.html?limit=all
und fÃ¼r die Frauen
http://www.finishline-shop.de/laufschuhe-walkingschuhe/herren.html?limit=all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldschoolie (5. April 2012)

Bei CRC ab 100 15 Rabatt mit dem Code EGG3 dieses Wochenende (Osteraktion)


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2012)

CRC Osterangebot gilt bis 11.04.2012


----------



## wesone (5. April 2012)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Intense-Reifen fürn 10er, wer aus Östereeich ist zahlt nicht mal Versand.
> 
> http://www.bikepalast.com/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/reifen intense/inc_subcat/1/page/1




Welcher dieser Reifen geht dem vom Profil her Richtung Muddy Marry, Baron oder Rubber Queen also quasi ein Allrounder und welche der Gummimischungen wäre empfehlenswert ?

Schäppchen:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3649


----------



## hnx (5. April 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Welcher dieser Reifen geht dem vom Profil her Richtung Muddy Marry, Baron oder Rubber Queen also quasi ein Allrounder und welche der Gummimischungen wäre empfehlenswert ?
> 
> Schäppchen:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3649



Generell zu den Gummimischungen:
EX/DC lite = 1ply, dual compound
EX/DC = 2ply, dual compound
Fro lite = 2ply (eventuell 4ply beim Intruder Fro lite 2,70), sticky rubber

Generell zu den Reifen (die es bei Bikepalast noch gibt):
DH = allroundiger Trockenreifen
Intruder = für weich, geht aber auch im Trockenen noch gut; nur in Fro lite
909 = eher für weich, schon allroundig, aber weniger weiter Einsatzbereich wie der Intruder
World Cup = nicht sicher, nie getestet. War aber glaube ich auch eher ein Trockenreifen
Zero = staubtrocken, fast ein Slickreifen; Downhillreifen

Wenn ich zwei von denen als Allroundsatz jetzt kaufen müssten, dann wahrscheinlich 2x den DH EX/DC, in 2.35.

Beachten: So richtige leichtrollende Reifen sind da keine dabei und ITS Reifen sind generell größer als die Angabe vermuten lässt (also "echte" 2,35 was bei anderen Herstellern 2.5 wäre). Für den Ästheten: das Logo auf den Reifen hat sich geändert bei den neuen Reifen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. April 2012)

denn fro lite bin ich aber auch sehr zufriedenstellend im feuchten waldboden gefahren,rollen tat der auch gut fand ich im gegensatz zum highroller nen geiler reifen


----------



## peh (5. April 2012)

Kona Unit, Singlespeed 29er bei boc für 499 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryder17 (6. April 2012)

http://jehlebikes.de/haibike-hai-attack-rc-2011.html   nur heute 795


----------



## ollum104 (6. April 2012)

bei Superstar Components sind einige Sache (Vorbau, Pedale, Lenker) zwischen 10 und 20 % reduziert.


----------



## pat23 (6. April 2012)

Race Face Turbine Vorbau bei RCZ für 57,68


----------



## Markusso (7. April 2012)

dave123456 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scheibenbrem...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7479842657118755071
> 
> AVID XX fÃ¼r 249â¬.. klingt prima meiner ansicht nach. Nur der rechte Matchmaker fehlt, gibts aber in dem gleichen Ebay Shop fÃ¼r 19,90.
> 
> GruÃ



Angekommen. Mit mehreren optischen Macken (ist das finish sehr empfindlich?), kompletten Ti-Scheiben und - entgegen der Beschreibung - MIT Bremsscheiben --> also echtes Komplettset auÃer der einen Klemme.


----------



## Xah88 (8. April 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/road-bike-pro-fahrrad-computer/id468429333?mt=8&affId=411323&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

FahrradcomputerAPP kostenlos statt 5 â¬

--------

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nerd-Sonnenb...=&hash=item8268dd2440&clk_rvr_id=330795499855

0815 Sonnenbrille fÃ¼r unter 7 â¬ inkl. Versand in Ã¼ber 20 versch. Farben

--------------

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Five-Ten-Impact-2-High-Schuh-2012::10101.html

5/10 High fÃ¼r 95 â¬


----------



## Xah88 (8. April 2012)

...gelöscht...


----------



## Promontorium (8. April 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Generell zu den Gummimischungen:
> EX/DC lite = 1ply, dual compound
> EX/DC = 2ply, dual compound
> Fro lite = 2ply (eventuell 4ply beim Intruder Fro lite 2,70), sticky rubber
> ...





Wobei einem klar sein muß, daß schon ein 1ply EX/DC Lite mit 900-1000g ordentlich Gewicht auf die Waage bringt!


----------



## ollum104 (8. April 2012)

Oneal Fury RL DH Helm, leider nur in XL, in rot/schwarz oder gelb/blau für jeweils 55,99 zzgl. Versand.


----------



## SLXDriver (9. April 2012)

Bei Jehle gibts grad 50â¬ auf nen Rad ab 400â¬

Code: ostern50


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2012)

10â¬ Rabatt bei Fahrrad.de bei 75â¬ mbw.
Code: S9GV7Y52WX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (9. April 2012)

AVID 2012 R HR samt G2SC Scheibe 203mm und IS Adapter inkl. Versand nach DE fÃ¼r 74.02â¬ (Gutschein RCZDB30)


----------



## MissQuax (10. April 2012)

Centurion Tourenfully für  949 bei Outdoor Broker:

Numinis LRS 800


----------



## morph027 (11. April 2012)

E.13 Supercharger Bash inkl. Schrauben für 15,90 EUR


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. April 2012)

Diverse GT-Bikes im Abverkauf
http://www.mysportbrands.de/gt-bike...ail&utm_source=msb_mailverteiler#sortpriceasc


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. April 2012)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Diverse GT-Bikes im Abverkauf
> http://www.mysportbrands.de/gt-bike...ail&utm_source=msb_mailverteiler#sortpriceasc



Registrierung zwingend, um überhaupt reingucken zu dürfen. Nervig. Kannst Du die Angebote reinkopieren?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. April 2012)

Dann ein paar Auszüge

*GT Bikes | 26 M Ruckus 7 1.0 | MATTE BLACK 2799*

*GT Bikes | 26 M Ruckus 7 2.0 | GLOSS* *SILVER 1999,95*

*GT Bikes | 700C M GTR Series 1 | BLUE BLACK 999,95*


----------



## rpitz (11. April 2012)

CompeGPS versendet nur heute (Mittwoch) versandkostenfrei! 

Ideal vor allem, wenn man nur ein Accessoire braucht, wo sich die normalerweise 10  Versandkosten nicht rechnen. Ich hab mir gerade noch eine Halteschale für mein Sportiva geordert...


----------



## DarkGreen (12. April 2012)

Bei aller Freude Ã¼ber den FrÃ¼hling.

Jetzt schon die Spikereifen fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Winter kaufen!
Schnapper *28"* Marathon Winter 37 oder 42 mm breit 29,9â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Reifen-und-Schlaeuche/Schwalbe/Reifen-28-Schwalbe-Marathon-Winter-Spike-Reifen::10371%7B51%7D5664.html

oder den ICE Spiker 26"*2,1 34,9â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...walbe-Ice-Spiker-Draht-Spikereifen::4384.html


----------



## retrogroup (12. April 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> DT SWISS 012 Wheelset M1800 - Axle 9mm - Disc Centerlock - Black
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/dt-swiss-012-wheelset-m1800-axle-9mm-disc-centerlock-black.html
> 
> Nur 173,- statt 505,- mit Code *RCZDW40*




Vielen Dank!!! 
Der Laufradsatz kam heute. Entgegen der Beschreibung sind die Felgen geschweisst und ein Satz DT SWISS Schnellspanner liegt auch bei.

Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2012)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> Bei aller Freude über den Frühling.
> 
> Jetzt schon die Spikereifen für den nächsten Winter kaufen!
> Schnapper *28"* Marathon Winter 37 oder 42 mm breit 29,9
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Reifen-und-Schlaeuche/Schwalbe/Reifen-28-Schwalbe-Marathon-Winter-Spike-Reifen::10371%7B51%7D5664.html


Gibts bei HS schon seit über 2 Monaten im Ausverkauf. Für weniger.

Inkl. der 26"-Variante für 26,90...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/misearch.html?serchform=directsend&query=marathon+winter&x=0&y=0

Oder den Ice Spiker für 32,90.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1040/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes-21-draht.html


----------



## PST (13. April 2012)

CRC
15,00 
Code: YES3
MBW 100
bis Dienstag, 17.04.2012 12.00


----------



## Kesan (13. April 2012)

DT Swiss EX 1750 26"  Satz ( VR 20mm+HR 10x135 ) für 519 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27163_EX-1750-Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz-.html

Geht das als Schnäppchen durch ? Bin mir etwas unsicher ob ich mir die zulege oder doch Custom


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> DT Swiss EX 1750 26"  Satz ( VR 20mm+HR 10x135 ) für 519
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27163_EX-1750-Disc-6-Loch-MTB-Laufradsatz-.html
> 
> Geht das als Schnäppchen durch ? Bin mir etwas unsicher ob ich mir die zulege oder doch Custom



Ich finde, für den Preis immer noch kein Schnapper. Custom bekommst du für's gleiche Geld eine bessere Felge.

Bei CNC-Bike gibt's günstige Shimano Kassetten. zB:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_74_603&products_id=4825
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_74_603&products_id=343


----------



## bobons (14. April 2012)

Wiggle: 
Hope Pro II Evo Hinterrad zusammen mit verschiedenen Felgen (auch Crest 29er) für nur 131,73 .

Und das passende Vorderrad für 148,xx .

Qualität scheint laut den Reviews nicht so schlecht zu sein, in D gibt es den LRS erst ab 399 Euro.


----------



## Kesan (14. April 2012)

Kann es sein das für das Hinterrad ein Fehler auf der HP dort ist ? Auf dem Bild sieht man das VR desweiteren ist nur eine Preisreduktion von 10%. Stellt man jedoch auf englische sprache um kostet das HR auf einmal 230,54  ??




bobons schrieb:


> Wiggle:
> Hope Pro II Evo Hinterrad zusammen mit verschiedenen Felgen (auch Crest 29er) für nur 131,73 .
> 
> Und das passende Vorderrad für 148,xx .
> ...



Hier im Bikemarkt gibs den Laufradsatz auch komplett neu für 349 inkl nacharbeiten.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/498126/cat/22/date/1233300925


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. April 2012)

mit dem gutscheincode bONUS10.. liegt der LRS dann bei 252 Euro.. also fast 100 billiger, als bei Sören (aber halt ohne Nacharbeiten)


----------



## bksmooth (14. April 2012)

ja, aber dann kommt 2mal das Vorderrad  Also ich wäre da lieber vorsichtig und würde mich auf die englische Beschreibung verlassen.


----------



## Kesan (14. April 2012)

Wenn man das HR fÃ¼r 130â¬ in den Warenkorb legt  steht da dann was von 230â¬, denke das sie bei der Ãbersetzung ins deutsche was durcheinander gebracht haben.
FÃ¼r ca 250â¬ wÃ¤re der Laufradsatz schon ein knaller gewesen


----------



## strangeandnice (14. April 2012)

Der Übersetzungsfehler bei wiggle besteht schon seit 2 Jahren, habe sie mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Hat sich nie geändert.


----------



## Lock3 (14. April 2012)

nun haben sie es geändert....


----------



## thinkingabout (14. April 2012)

..und mit dem Bonus10 kostest jetzt genauso viel wie im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Nill (15. April 2012)

Schnäppchen ?

Marzocchi Roco RC World Cup Rear Shock - Ti Spring // 241 ELB // 450 Feder


----------



## Kesan (15. April 2012)

VDO MC 2.0 WL fÃ¼r 69,95â¬, sonst ca 95â¬. 
Nur heute Tagesartikel

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a71599/mc-2-0-wl-radcomputer-kabellos.html


----------



## retrogroup (15. April 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> VDO MC 2.0 WL für 69,95, sonst ca 95.
> Nur heute Tagesartikel
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a71599/mc-2-0-wl-radcomputer-kabellos.html




Hallo weiß zufällig jemand ob der Pulsgurt beiliegt? In der Beschreibung steht nur das der Computer mit dem Puls-Sender (Art-Nr.: 7704) verbunden sein muss.

Danke.

Hardtail nicht ganz taufrisch aber mit guten Komponenten (Gabel, Schaltung...) 700,-
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11459


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2012)

guck mal ganz unten in der beschreibung ...

der computer ist dem empfänger. was meinst du denn was dann der pulssender ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (15. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal ganz unten in der beschreibung ...
> 
> der computer ist dem empfänger. was meinst du denn was dann der pulssender ist?




Soweit habe ich auch gelesen, da ich den Pulssender aber leider nicht einzeln gefunden habe, stelle ich mir die Frage ob jener eventuell beiliegt.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2012)

da pulsfunktion und trittfrequenz nur optional (wie in der beschreibung beschrieben) zur verfügung stehen, werden diese sender wohl nicht dabei sein.

zudem muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt der vdo pulsgurt sein, sondern kann auch ein anderer kompatibler gurt sein.


----------



## Kesan (15. April 2012)

Für VDO MC 2.0 WL

Puls Kit 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1049/a71655/puls-kit-fuer-mc-2-0-wl.html

oder Trittfrequenz-Erweiterung

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1054/a71657/cad-kit-fuer-mc-2-0-wl.html

muss man extra kaufen


----------



## retrogroup (15. April 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Für VDO MC 2.0 WL
> 
> Puls Kit
> 
> ...




Danke, ich war nur zu blöd zum suchen!


----------



## retrogroup (16. April 2012)

[FONT="][URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dhyulhy-shrxdihr-d/"]ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]


224,99 mit dem Gutscheincode [B][COLOR=blue][FONT="]RCZREB[/FONT]*[FONT="]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[B][COLOR=red][FONT="][/FONT][/B][FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]
[/FONT][FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Duke_do (16. April 2012)

retrogroup schrieb:


> [FONT="][URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dhyulhy-shrxdihr-d/"]ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver[/URL] [/FONT]*[FONT="]
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn da nicht 
 **The discount code is not available for this product
Stehen würde...

sent from my Android


----------



## retrogroup (16. April 2012)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht
> **The discount code is not available for this product
> Stehen würde...
> 
> sent from my Android





dann lege doch bitte mal die gabel in den warenkorb und teste es mit dem gutschein. bei mir funkioniert es jedenfalls!


----------



## retrogroup (16. April 2012)




----------



## Crop Circle (16. April 2012)

Du hast aber sicherlich noch keine Bestellbestätigung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. April 2012)

Aus dem Newsletter:

Product of the day: ROCKSHOX Reba RL forks
ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver = 224.99e instead of 595.19e
In order to get this special price, please use the discount code: RCZREB
before your order validation
Offer available until Wednesday the 18th April 2012 at Midnight


----------



## retrogroup (16. April 2012)

Nein ich hab ja auch nich bestellt.
Aber das angebot kam per newsletter direkt von RCZ.
mein lrs dt swiss m1800 tl von oben kam auch an.


----------



## Ryder17 (18. April 2012)

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Bulls_Tirone/173-1-2541  1499 â¬ SchnÃ¤ppchen? Also gute Komponenten sind schon dabei..


----------



## logan777 (19. April 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Bulls_Tirone/173-1-2541  1499  Schnäppchen? Also gute Komponenten sind schon dabei..


...für einen Titanrahmen aus meiner Sicht ein guter Preis 

Schnäppchen 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/poc-schienbeinprotektoren-joint-vpd-shins/aid:397461
nur noch in S verfügbar, aber echt gut die Dinger-hab selber ein Paar.


----------



## MTBRace (19. April 2012)

XT 785 Bremse für 167,99:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html
SLX 666 Bremse für 129,99:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2012)

logan777 schrieb:


> ...für einen Titanrahmen aus meiner Sicht ein guter Preis
> 
> Schnäppchen
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/poc-schienbeinprotektoren-joint-vpd-shins/aid:397461
> nur noch in S verfügbar, aber echt gut die Dinger-hab selber ein Paar.


 
Und wenn man beim Gewinnspiel mitmacht gibt´s noch einen 10 Gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (19. April 2012)

MTBRace schrieb:


> XT 785 Bremse für 167,99:
> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html
> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html



Soweit ich das sehe sind da keine Scheiben dabei. Dann wäre das Set bei Rose auf jeden Fall billiger (2 x 75,00 = 150): http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724


----------



## MTBRace (19. April 2012)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe sind da keine Scheiben dabei. Dann wäre das Set bei Rose auf jeden Fall billiger (2 x 75,00 = 150): http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724


bei Rose ist ebenfalls keine Scheibe und kein Adapter dabei:


> Bremse Vorderrad: linker Bremshebel
> BL-M785, Bremssattel BR-M785 Postmount, 1.000 mm Leitung (kürzbar),  inkl. Mineralöl (montagefertig befüllt), *ohne Bremsscheibe und  Adapter!**1 Benötigt wird die Bremsscheibe SM-RT81 oder bei 6-Loch die  SM-RT86. Für eine Gabel mit Postmount-Aufnahme in Kombination mit einer  160-mm-Scheibe ist kein Adapter erforderlich!
> 
> *2 Achtung! Da die Kolben der Bremsen XTR (BR-M985), XT (BR-M785) und  SLX (BR-M666) aus Keramik sind, dürfen diese nicht mit einem  Metallwerkzeug zurückgedrückt werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2012)

billiger ist es aber trotzdem, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2012)

habe lange drauf gewartet  :

RS Trägerhose schwarz

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html

(Tagesartikel)


----------



## TonySoprano (20. April 2012)

Die gabs da auch einmal fÃ¼r 74,50â¬ als Tagesartikel. Hab ich leider auch net zugeschlagen ://


----------



## scarab (22. April 2012)

Hier gibt´s bis morgen versandkostenfrei u.a. Ortlieb-Taschen mit dem Gutschein PSM-DL-CBL55 mit 30% Rabatt. Z.B.: Ortlieb BACK-ROLLER Classic in teils außergewöhnlichen Designs für 77 EUR das Paar.


----------



## speedrage (25. April 2012)

*BONTRAGER Freeride/ DH Sattel Rhythm Pro*



http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-19487.html


----------



## gomerline (25. April 2012)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance in 2,25" fÃ¼r 9,99â¬ und im gÃ¼nstigsten Fall 3,99â¬ Porto. Ab 50â¬ 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r den Newsletter.
Der Schwalbe Albert fÃ¼r 12,90â¬ ist auch nicht schlecht
http://www.bruegelmann.de/14015.html?c=816&_cid=22_-1_6623_6716_6717_14015_0_


----------



## Ketchyp (25. April 2012)

Gibts auch bei Fahrrad.de!

(Hatte noch meinen 20â¬ Gutschein von der Bewertungsaktion, 2 Reifen fÃ¼r 3â¬ lÃ¤uft  )


----------



## SLXDriver (25. April 2012)

10% Rabatt Mindestbestellwert: 125â¬ Bei CRC
YES3 als Gutscheincode


P.S:
Ich rate jedem von der Performance Mischung ab, die ist ultra schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (25. April 2012)

IXS Radschuhe f. 24,99

 bei BIKE UNIT und weil die ja alle " unter einer Decke stecken"; wahrscheinlich auch bei Brügelm. und Fahrrad.de !!!

...es gibt sogar grosse Größen!

...und mit dem beliebten Berwertungen und Gutschein - Gedönse wird` s noch billiger!!!


----------



## Xah88 (25. April 2012)

Alle 24 h 10% Rabatt (mehr) auf Protektoren bei CRC:

Übersicht: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx?Offer=2

Gute Angebote:

- Günstiger FF für 44  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57983

- Damen Urge für 55  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58783

- Light Vest für nur 15  ! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50260

- Protektorenjacke für 50  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58078

- Protekhose 661 für 27  www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48464

- THE FF für 78  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63539

- Bell-Helm für 33  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30298

- THe ONe in knallbunt für 100 statt 200 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42880


----------



## CorollaG6 (25. April 2012)

Bei BikeUnit gibt es aktuell auch sehr günstige IXS Vector Helme.

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-braun-l/254773.html


----------



## Ryder17 (25. April 2012)

Für alle aus der Gegend um Stuttgart(Umgebnung)  
Bei Brügelmann gibt es eien Lagerverkauf bis zu -90% 
Vielleicht lässt sich da das ein oder andere Schnäppchen finden  

Ort: 
internetstores AG 
 Fritz-Müller-Straße 106-108
73730 Esslingen (Neckar) 



Zeit:
*Öffnungszeiten: *
 03.05.2012 (Donnerstag)       15:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
 04.05.2012 (Freitag)                12:00 bis 19:00 Uhr 
 05.05.2012 (Samstag)            10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr 



@ Admin darf ich das so Posten? wenn nicht einfach löschen


----------



## gotcha (25. April 2012)

Ceednow hat Morewood Kalulas im Angebot: 

http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-kalula-2011-special-edition.html


----------



## hec (25. April 2012)

Shimano Dura Ace Umwerfer 34,9mm FD-7900


http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12383

für 39 + versand
hab für meinen knappe 60 gezahlt


----------



## peh (26. April 2012)

Falls jemand ein billiges SSP/Fixie sucht (Bahnhofsrad, zum Ausprobieren ...):

- 56cm, weiß.
- 59cm, weiß.
- 59cm, schwarz.

Durch den Gutschein "*MP10RABATT*" für 162 Euro zu haben.


----------



## thegood (26. April 2012)

jetzt ist nur noch die schwarze Version für den Preis verfügbar.


----------



## ollum104 (26. April 2012)

Boxxer WC bei RCZ fÃ¼r 682â¬ hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (26. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein billiges SSP/Fixie sucht (Bahnhofsrad, zum Ausprobieren ...):
> 
> - 56cm, weiß.
> - 59cm, weiß.
> ...



Bei dem Gutschein hab ich lediglich 21,99 Euro Rabatt. Hast du dich vielleicht verrechnet?


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. April 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei dem Gutschein hab ich lediglich 21,99 Euro Rabatt. Hast du dich vielleicht verrechnet?



Die haben den Preis um 40 Euro angehoben ...


----------



## osbow (26. April 2012)

OK, falls es jemand kaufen will: Auf der Website von Tertwerk gibt´s das Teil für 179,90 Euro.


----------



## Fichtenmoped (27. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein billiges SSP/Fixie sucht (Bahnhofsrad, zum Ausprobieren ...):
> 
> - 56cm, weiß.
> - 59cm, weiß.
> ...


 
Gestern für einen Kollegen bestellt!
Erst bei der Kaufabwicklung reduziert sich der Preis von 219 auf 179 
und dann mit dem Gutschein auf 162.

Gruß
Fichtenmoped


----------



## thegood (27. April 2012)

bisschen Off Topic :

Sport Conrad verschleudert gerade Skier der Marke Coreupt für 99 Euro pro Ski .
Coreupt Ski


----------



## Egika (27. April 2012)

ja, bisschen...

warum postest Du das nicht im freeskiers-Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (27. April 2012)

Besser Schnäppchen posten, als blöde Fragen stellen! Wer Bike fährt, fährt auch meist Ski...

Danke @thegood, hab gleich zugeschlagen 


*661 Evolution Full Face Helmet - Carbon 2011 purple 108.50,-
*

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57594


----------



## fone (27. April 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> bisschen Off Topic :
> 
> Sport Conrad verschleudert gerade Skier der Marke Coreupt für 99 Euro pro Ski .
> Coreupt Ski



was ist denn da ein "allround" ski, also nicht pipe-spezifisch oder so.
theoretisch würde ich auch mal gerne wieder ski ausprobierenn nach 22 jahren snowboard.
danke!





....... gute deutsche....


----------



## yoobee (27. April 2012)

Hm, das passt nun wirklich nicht hierher 

Guck hier: http://www.snow-online.de/skihersteller/CoreUPT.html


----------



## retrogroup (27. April 2012)

[FONT="][URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dkihkjt-shrxdihr-d/"]
[/URL][/FONT]
[FONT="][URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dkihkjt-shrxdihr-d/"]ROCKSHOX 011 REBA RL Dual Air Disc 100 mm - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver[/URL] = *[FONT="]194.91e instead of 575.96e[/FONT][/B]
[URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dkihkjt-shrxdihr-h/"]ROCKSHOX 011 REBA RL Dual Air Disc 100 mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black/Silver[/URL] = [FONT="]194.91e instead of 575.97e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="][FONT="]
[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]ROCKSHOX 011 SID RLT Dual Air Disc 100 mm - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black/Silver = [FONT="]292.36e instead of 633.65e[/FONT][/B]
[URL="http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-dkihkjt-shrxdihr-x/"]ROCKSHOX 011 SID RLT Dual Air Disc 100 mm - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver[/URL] = [FONT="]292.36e instead of 633.65e[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Markusso (27. April 2012)

Günstiger RR-Rahmen als Tagesangebot

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58943/r1-rahmen-weiss-schwarz.html


----------



## Euforias (28. April 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a54191/ram-fr-3-2011.html
Univega
RAM FR-3 2011
1.799,99 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a54198/ram-fr-1-2011.html
Univega
RAM FR-1 2011
1.499,00 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a54179/ram-am-7-2011.html?mfid=391
Univega
RAM AM-7 2011
2.299,99 


----------



## rODAHn (28. April 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Passende billige Gabel!?



Eine "Tusk" von Firma Columbus... Habe nur leider keinen link.

Oder bei Planet-X Bikes aus UK


----------



## bobons (29. April 2012)

Rennradrahmen-Schnäppchen: Juchem Rennrad Rahmen, 28", RH 47,5cm, tolle Details, NEU - 299 Euro und damit um ca. 75% reduziert.
Beachten: Die Rahmen wurden massgefertigt, vorher die Masse anfragen. Und mtb-kult.de macht bis 31.5 Urlaub...

Die Tusk-Carbongabel gibt es hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14207_Carbon---Alu-TUSK-RR-Integral-Gabel-.html - 89,95 Euro.

Alternative: Dedacciai REB07 Carbon Gabel - 79,90 Euro.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (29. April 2012)

Bei Jehle gibts 10% auf alles wenn man mit Sofortüberweisung.de zahlt!


----------



## zest (29. April 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58206/zr-team-7-0.html 

das zr team 7.0 als tagesangebot für 899
sonst haben die immer erst im august mit den schnäppchen angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Bei Jehle gibts 10% auf alles wenn man mit Sofortüberweisung.de zahlt!



Achtung bei Sofortüberweisung, die checken deinen Kontostand, Überweisung usw usf. Bei der Bezahlung haben die ja Zugriff auf alle möglichen Informationen die online abrufbar sind. 

Hier einige Worte dazu: http://testberichte.ebay.de/Vorsicht-bei-sofortueberweisung-de?ugid=10000000011182908

Es gibt auch viele andere Berichte im Netz zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Promontorium (29. April 2012)

Wen dem so ist, wäre das nicht gelinde gesagt an der Grenze zum Illegalen???


----------



## hnx (29. April 2012)

Leatt DBX Comp 2 2011, div Größen und Farben bei CRC für 219,01

www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61499
dazu noch Gutschein "YES3"

bis 30.04 gültig.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (29. April 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wen dem so ist, wäre das nicht gelinde gesagt an der Grenze zum Illegalen???



Wieso? Wer freiwillig seine Daten auf einer Webseite eintippt und sich vorher nicht informiert, der ist in diesem Falle selbst schuld. Es verstösst allerdings gegen die AGBs zahlreicher Banken (wenn nicht aller), seine Zugangsdaten fürs Onlinebanking auf fremden Seiten einzugeben. Sofortueberweisung nutzt halt mit den Daten die bekannte HBCI Schnittstelle. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, eine simple Überweisung in fremde Hände zu geben. Dann lieber Giropay, denn dort wird direkt auf die Hausbank verlinkt, ohne Tricks. Nur nutzen das einige Händler nicht so gerne, da das Verfahren teurer ist und nicht jede Bank mitspielt.


----------



## MirkoR (30. April 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Eine "Tusk" von Firma Columbus... Habe nur leider keinen link.
> 
> Oder bei Planet-X Bikes aus UK



Danke!


----------



## der-Roman (1. Mai 2012)

ohoh das gibt Ärger...


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Mai 2012)

der-Roman schrieb:


> ohoh das gibt Ärger...



Hat da jemand mit dem Konto von Papa auf Sofortüberweisung.de überwiesen?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. Mai 2012)

Continental Mountain King 2,4" Faltreifen, einfachste Variante:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html

11,95 EUR pro Stück


----------



## n4ppel (2. Mai 2012)

10% bei Wiggle auf den Einkaufswagen

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/h/option/Vo..._campaign=may&utm_content=de-02-05-12#15bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (2. Mai 2012)

in bochum bei 2unit gibt es auf specialized schuhe 30%. alles große schlappen ab 43, 44 aufwärts. einfach mal anrufen


----------



## juicer666 (3. Mai 2012)

die Preise gelten seit 4 Monaten ...
Univega liegt wie Blei im regal scheint es.
Zudem wurd emein AM-7 mit einer falschen Gabel geliefert und ging zurück. AUfpassen beim Kauf !



Euforias schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1864/a54191/ram-fr-3-2011.html
> Univega
> RAM FR-3 2011
> 1.799,99 
> ...


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2012)

Die FR Räder sind auch nicht besonders ausgestattet und sehen total .... aus.. das Am ist aber TOP vom P/L Verhältnis


----------



## itchyp (3. Mai 2012)

weis jemand, was das Univega AM ungefähr wiegt?


----------



## YnflnitY (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de...
laut denen 13,63kg
Ich finde das sieht echt schick aus und die Ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2012)

Wow das schaut ja aus wie das Canyon Strive, selbes Hinterbaukonzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby810 (3. Mai 2012)

YnfintiY schrieb:


> http://www.rockmachine-germany.de...
> laut denen 13,63kg
> Ich finde das sieht echt schick aus und die Ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen.



13,63kg ?  . Und 130mm am Heck ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt standart für ein AM. Da nützt die gewichtsoptimierte xtr Gruppe auch nichts. Was bitte wiegt den der Rahmen? 4 kg ? Und für den Preis gibts auch nen Stumpjumper im Angebot.. Hat zwar keine Xtr Gruppe dran, wiegt aber trotzdem 1kg weniger. 
Zum Schnäppchen
Giro HEX in allen Grössen für 69 Euro

http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=10035&t=31110&c=38436&p=38436&PartnerId=11


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Mai 2012)

Tolle Wurst von Robby, den Helm gibts anderswo regulär um einiges billiger.
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Fahrrad/Fahrradhelm/Giro-Hex.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst von Robby, den Helm gibts anderswo regulär um einiges billiger.
> http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Fahrrad/Fahrradhelm/Giro-Hex.html



Aber mit eingeschränkter Größenverfügbarkeit und - je nach Geschmack - teils skurilen Farben.
Man sollte die Hex übrigens auch untereinander vergleichen. Der zuerst gepostete schwarze Hex ist das 2010er Modell und hat das ältere RocLoc System, die Nachfolgemodelle sind etwas komfortabler.


----------



## Robby810 (4. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst von Robby, den Helm gibts anderswo regulär um einiges billiger.
> http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Fahrrad/Fahrradhelm/Giro-Hex.html



Wenn du das schon kontrollierst, dann bitte richtig. Ich hab extra dazu geschrieben, daß es ihn in allen Grössen gibt. Wenn dir der güldene Helm in Grösse S passt. Bitte schlag zu. Aber Foto posten !


----------



## quereinsteigerB (4. Mai 2012)

STANDARD!  Ich kollabiere eines Tages noch....


----------



## goegolo (4. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## Sahnie (4. Mai 2012)

den Minoura Montageständer W-3100 gibt es bei Mysportbrands (Shopping-Club) für 89 Euro. Die üblichen Billigheimer haben den für 30 mehr im Angebot.


----------



## christucci (4. Mai 2012)

gute Hardshell...Stretch-Funktion, Gewicht und Passform TOP!

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=210424

kurzer Test:
http://www.freshairjunkie.com/index.php/2011/10/marmot-hyper-jacket-shell-review/


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> Für alle aus der Gegend um Stuttgart(Umgebnung)
> Bei Brügelmann gibt es eien Lagerverkauf bis zu -90%
> Vielleicht lässt sich da das ein oder andere Schnäppchen finden
> 
> ...



Junge, junge 
Ich war heut dort so viel Schrott auf einem Haufen hab ich schon lang nedd mehr gesehen
Alles was 90% reduziert ist ist reif für die Müllverbrennungsanlage 
Was richtig geil ist die Votec Rahmen werden alle ohne Dämpfer verkauft und ohne Garantie
Für 250 kann man den Dämpfer mit erwerben


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

Aha. Da machen die doch neue Votec-Bikes und verkaufen die zusammengekehrten Votec-Reste zum Schleuderpreis. Was sollen die Votec Rahmen kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Aha. Da machen die doch neue Votec-Bikes und verkaufen die zusammengekehrten Votec-Reste zum Schleuderpreis. Was sollen die Votec Rahmen kosten?


300-400 ohne Dämpfer!
Die X0 Kurbel für 250 iss auch e Schnapper


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

300-400â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer und Garantie...Toll.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> 300-400 ohne Dämpfer und Garantie...Toll.



Ich sags doch Schnapper
Ich hab noch so nebenbei gehört wie die gesagt haben
"das ist bis jetzt ja nicht so gut gelaufen"

Die hätten besser das Zelt angezündet und die Versicherungssumme kassiert!


----------



## kampmagnolo (4. Mai 2012)

wer auf der suche nach einem *2012er giant glory 2* in *grÃ¶Ãe m* ist: beim fahrradshop neddermann in kassel in der leipziger straÃe habe ich heute eins fÃ¼r *2.499 â¬* gesehen !!!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Mai 2012)

Und wo ist da jetzt das Schnäppchen?


----------



## wauso (5. Mai 2012)

dann poste ich mal meine schnäppchen,dauerhafte tiefpreise auf ebay

schaltzug neu, 1,99 versand inklusive

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180871233953?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

bremszug 1,70m neu, 1,99 versand inklusive

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180871234057?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

und zu guter letzt. bremszug 68cm lang (bremse vorne), neu, 1,60 inkl. versand

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180871341971?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

derzeit auch im angebot. sattel klemmschelle in 31,8

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Sattel-K...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1cc3ff56


----------



## bobons (5. Mai 2012)

Günstig und leicht für einen 29er LRS:

Novatec X-Light Disc LRS / FRM XMD 388 29-er / CN424 - 295.00 EUR.


----------



## Asrael (5. Mai 2012)

Specialized Enduro expert größe L 2010 für 2200

Specialized Stumpjumper Elite Größe M      2010 für unter 2000

Bei Wellmann Bikes in Roßdorf Gundernhausen bei Darmstadt


----------



## Monche (5. Mai 2012)

SLX 2-Fach Kurbelgarnitur 22/36/Bash fÃ¼r schlappe 85,90â¬
hab mir direkt eine bestellt.. ist gestern angekommen 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte.../shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat23 (5. Mai 2012)

Crossmax ST Centerlock QR / 15mm fÃ¼r 397,62â¬ bei RCZ

Gutscheincode RCZMAX!!!!


----------



## Ryder17 (5. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Junge, junge
> Ich war heut dort so viel Schrott auf einem Haufen hab ich schon lang nedd mehr gesehen
> Alles was 90% reduziert ist ist reif fÃ¼r die MÃ¼llverbrennungsanlage
> Was richtig geil ist die Votec Rahmen werden alle ohne DÃ¤mpfer verkauft und ohne Garantie
> FÃ¼r 250â¬ kann man den DÃ¤mpfer mit erwerben



Schade  .. hoff du bist nicht von all zu weit dort hingefahren

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rock-shox-mtb-federgabel-26-pike-426/aid:335454 <--- wenn nicht all zu alt ein schnÃ¤ppchen und fÃ¼r schrauber perfekt


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich strÃ¤uben sich bei dem einen oder anderen Biker die Haare, wenn er in Zusammenhang mit guten Parts den Namen "Aldi" vernimmt.  Diesmal sind aber bei Aldi SÃ¼d zwei seriÃ¶se SchnÃ¤ppchen drin, mit denen man aufgrund des lÃ¤cherlichen Preises nichts verkehrt machen kann. 

1) Kompaktluftpumpe "Bikemate" mit Manometer bis 8 bar, bzw. 120 psi fÃ¼r â¬ 4,95. Es gibt zwei Betriebsmodi: Highvolume fÃ¼r schnelles Aufpumpen und Lightvolume fÃ¼r leichtgÃ¤ngiges Aufpumpen bei hohen DrÃ¼cken. Das Material besteht aus schlagfesten Kunststoff. Es stehen zwei VentilaufsÃ¤te zur VerfÃ¼gung: Schrader/Dunlop und Sclaverand. Mitgeliefert wird ein praktischer Halter, der an den Bohrungen fÃ¼r den GetrÃ¤nkehalter montiert werden kann. (Wohl dem, dessen Rahmen Platz fÃ¼r zwei GetrÃ¤nkehalter bietet, wie z.B bei den Cubes aus der neuen AMS-Reihe.) Der Hebel fÃ¼r die Ventilarretierung besteht aus Aluminium, verlangt allerdings bei der Bedienung nach einem erhÃ¶hten Kraftaufwand.
Fazit: Pratisches Utensil in ordentlicher QualitÃ¤t zum Niedrigstpreis!

2) MTB-Sattel von "Selle Royal" mit Luftspolsterung fÃ¼r â¬ 5,95. Da der Sattel eine individuelle Geschichte ist, lege ich hier eine rein subjektive Bewertung dar.
Ich habe den Sattel einer 70km Tour unterzogen und war angenehm Ã¼berrascht, wie bequem er ist. AbdrÃ¼cken der Nervenbahnen im Dammbereich kam bei mir nicht vor.
Fazit: Die Aldi-Offerte ist einen Versuch wert und alle Male besser, als so manche SÃ¤ttel, die serienmÃ¤Ãig mit dem neuen Bike daherkommen.


----------



## juicer666 (5. Mai 2012)

und wann soll es das geben ? Finde online nichts dazu !



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sträuben sich bei dem einen oder anderen Biker die Haare, wenn er in Zusammenhang mit guten Parts den Namen "Aldi" vernimmt.  Diesmal sind aber bei Aldi Süd zwei seriöse Schnäppchen drin, mit denen man aufgrund des lächerlichen Preises nichts verkehrt machen kann.
> 
> 1) Kompaktluftpumpe "Bikemate" mit Manometer bis 8 bar, bzw. 120 psi für  4,95. Es gibt zwei Betriebsmodi: Highvolume für schnelles Aufpumpen und Lightvolume für leichtgängiges Aufpumpen bei hohen Drücken. Das Material besteht aus schlagfesten Kunststoff. Es stehen zwei Ventilaufsäte zur Verfügung: Schrader/Dunlop und Sclaverand. Mitgeliefert wird ein praktischer Halter, der an den Bohrungen für den Getränkehalter montiert werden kann. (Wohl dem, dessen Rahmen Platz für zwei Getränkehalter bietet, wie z.B bei den Cubes aus der neuen AMS-Reihe.) Der Hebel für die Ventilarretierung besteht aus Aluminium, verlangt allerdings bei der Bedienung nach einem erhöhten Kraftaufwand.
> Fazit: Pratisches Utensil in ordentlicher Qualität zum Niedrigstpreis!
> ...


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Mai 2012)

juicer666 schrieb:


> und wann soll es das geben ? Finde online nichts dazu !



Das Angebot stammt aus der Vorwoche. Allerdings habe ich Pumpe und Sattel danach noch mehrmals in Düsseldorf und Duisburg gesehen, zuletzt heute. Ich gehe daher davon aus, daß auch in anderen Fillialen noch größere Restbestände erhältlich sind.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (7. Mai 2012)

GoPro HD HERO 2 Outdoor für 265,90 inkl. Versandkosten!

Also wenn das nicht mal ein gutes Angebot ist! Alternativ bei Amazon für ca. 270


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. Mai 2012)

SixSixOne 401 Handschuhe für'n 10er ... ausnahmsweise mal in allen möglichen Farben und Größen (nicht wie sonst bei CRC in XXS und XXL oder einer Farbe *g*)


----------



## mi2 (8. Mai 2012)

xt schaltwek 10fach für 45euro. kurze googlesuche ergab nichts billigeres 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Deor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5649320167


----------



## DerJoe (8. Mai 2012)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 26x2.25 schwarz -> 27,00 
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc..._Schwalbe-Nobby-Nic-EVO-26x2-25--schwarz.html


Schwalbe Nobby Nic HS411 EVO Snake Skin 26x2.25 - > 27,95
http://www.bikesportparts.de/produc...e-Nobby-Nic-HS411-EVO-Snake-Skin-26x2-25.html


----------



## itchyp (8. Mai 2012)

sucht jemand ein vernünftiges Damenrad für die Freundin?

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?products_id=45671


----------



## juicer666 (8. Mai 2012)

olle mydealzer


----------



## Halo21 (8. Mai 2012)

Wer zwei neue reifen braucht, super angebot 2x Hans-Dampf einmal die haltbare pacestar und einmal die super griffige Trailstar mischung fÃ¼r vorn und hinten fÃ¼r 65â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a69863/hans-dampf-evo-snake-skin-pacestar-trailstar-set.html


----------



## Xah88 (8. Mai 2012)

2010ér Kona Frauenrahmen für 117  in versch. Größen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74578

Sombrio Handschuhe für 13 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62644

2009 Carbon Frame für 790  (da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob Schnapper, da ich keine Peilung von RR habe)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74555

Vivid Air für 319 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72663


----------



## Promontorium (8. Mai 2012)

Keine Werbung in eigener Sache, kenne ihn nicht mal! 

Dennoch ein Schnapperl: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/507815/cat/61


----------



## dkc-live (9. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4347/trans-alpine-30-anthrazit-silber-300-l.html

mit Garantie 95 Cent mehr


----------



## enforce (9. Mai 2012)

chifan schrieb:


> Möchten Sie einen schlanken Körper aufrecht zu erhalten? Willst du einen gesunden Körper haben? Nach viel Nachweis von Diät-Pillen ist eine sehr dumme Sache zu tun, und Steigerung der körperlichen Aktivität ist eine dauerhafte Lösung. Um ein Sportgeschäft empfehlen. Sehr heiß: http://www.todo-color.com/  Wie zum Beispiel: Golf, Tennis Rackets, etc.
> Verlieben Sie sich in diesem Sport, werden Sie mehr passen.



wtf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Spam!!!


----------



## quereinsteigerB (9. Mai 2012)

sorry für OT, aber 
welcome to the internet, enforce! Wird hoffentlich bald gesperrt und die Posts gelöscht...


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Mai 2012)

Nicht reden, wundern, folgen - hier drauf klicken und fertig:


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Hab ich schon lange gemacht, aber man kann ja trotzdem mal drüber sprechen.


----------



## fose (9. Mai 2012)

sry, wrong post in wrong thread


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

CRC
12,50â¬
Code: TK7
MBW 100â¬

gÃ¼ltig bis Freitag 11.05.2012 12.00


----------



## Promontorium (9. Mai 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4347/trans-alpine-30-anthrazit-silber-300-l.html
> 
> mit Garantie 95 Cent mehr




Oh, stimmt! War bei idealo nicht gelistet!


----------



## lestich (9. Mai 2012)

Eine Boxxer WC 2011 fÃ¼r 699 â¬ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.gabelprofi.de/Angebote/RockShox-BoXXer-World-Cup-SoloAir-Schwarz-2011.html

Bei FB als Aktion angepriesen also wohl kein Tippfehler


----------



## swift daddy (9. Mai 2012)

Bei Outdoor Broker gibts n Haibike Sleek in super Ausstattung fuer fast 50%

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/haibike-sleek-sl-xo-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRace (10. Mai 2012)

Fox 32 FIT für 399,99:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...edergabel-Remote-Lockout-Gabel-MTB-weiss.html
Manitou Radium RL Dämpfer für 134,99:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...T-Manitou-Radium-RL-Daempfer-165-x-38-mm.html
Manitou Swinger 4-Way Dämpfer für 199,99:
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...nitou-Swinger-4-Way-Daempfer-165-x-38-mm.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2012)

MTBRace schrieb:


> Fox 32 FIT für 399,99:
> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...edergabel-Remote-Lockout-Gabel-MTB-weiss.html
> Manitou Radium RL Dämpfer für 134,99:
> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...T-Manitou-Radium-RL-Daempfer-165-x-38-mm.html
> ...



Oder hier im Bikemarkt aus identischer Quelle für deutlich weniger Geld


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/310


----------



## MTBRace (10. Mai 2012)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Oder hier im Bikemarkt aus identischer Quelle für deutlich weniger Geld


Sorry, hab ich net mitbekommen, dass er die Fox hier im Preis gesenkt hat. Die anderen Preise sind ja identisch. Forenbonus halt...sagte er mir mal


----------



## rms69 (10. Mai 2012)

bei roseversand.de gibt es bis zum 14.05. 20%* zusätzlich auf bereits reduzierte Top-Angebote 

*sichtbar aber nur für Stammkunden mit VIP-Karte


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2012)

MAXXIS Tyre Ikon XC EXCeption series - 26erX2.20 Folding 28,84

TUNE Bar ends RH1 - Blue 34,60

Gibt es aktuelle RCZ Gutscheine? Bei mir schlägt irgendwie kein Newsletter mehr auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.gabelprofi.de/Angebote/T...ition-Air-Kartusche-1-5-galvanised-Umbau.html

Wer ne Totem braucht billiger gehts nimmer !!


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Mai 2012)

Modelljahr 2007 dual air, TUT EUCH DAS NICHT AN!


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2012)

Es ist ja eine Dual Position Kartusche drin, also die aktuelle, 2007 gabs die nämlich noch net.


----------



## mondo-mania (10. Mai 2012)

Das is ne Top Gabel mit dem DPA drin...


----------



## JDEM (10. Mai 2012)

Nein, weil ja scheinbar noch die Mission Control und die alte Zugstufe von 2007 drin ist und die sind ja für ihre Zuverlässigkeit bekannt. Wäre nur interessant wenn man die auch direkt getauscht bekäme!


----------



## krysheri (11. Mai 2012)

FOX 32 Talas RLC OB 140er QR15 1,1/8 fÃ¼r 260â¬
FOX 32 Talas RLC OB 140er QR 1,1/8 fÃ¼r 239,20â¬
FOX F120 RLC OB QR15 1,1/8 f+r 223,20â¬ (Umbau auf 80/100 mittels Spacer)



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuelle RCZ Gutscheine? Bei mir schlÃ¤gt irgendwie kein Newsletter mehr auf...


 MAGURA 012 Durin Race 100 mm Disc - Axle 9 mm - 1"1/8 - DLO - White = *370.18e instead of 768.27e*
   In order to get this special price, please use the code: *RCZMAG*
 before your order validation
*Offer available until Saturday** 12th May 2012 at midnight*


 



Full clearance on Dt Swiss road wheels
 DT SWISS 012 Wheelset R 1700 Tricon - Shimano - Black = *289.99e instead of 700.96e*
   In order to get this special price, please use the code: *RCZDTR*
 before your order validation
*Offer available until Thursday 10th May 2012 at midnight*


 



Big sales on CRANKBROTHERS pedales
CRANK BROTHERS 011 Automatic pedals Eggbeater 1 (Pair) - Silver = *34.6e instead of 67.31e*
CRANKBROTHERS 012 (pair) pedals Mallet 1 - Black/Green = *34.6e instead of 66.34e*
CRANKBROTHERS 012 (pair) pedals Mallet 2 - Black/Silver = *48.07e instead of 86.54e*
CRANKBROTHERS 012 (pair) pedals Mallet 3 - Black/Red = *67.3e instead of 124.04e*
CRANKBROTHERS 012 (pair) pedals 5050 3 - Black/Red = *57.68e instead of 95.2e*


5% discount on SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX
 *5%* discount on *SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX*
   In order to get this discount, please use the code : *RCZS5*
 before your order validation
*Offer available until Saturday the 12th May 2012 at midnight*


 



10%  discount on the whole website**
*10%*  discount on the whole website**.
   In order to get the discount, please use the code : *RCZEE10* on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
*This offer is available only if your order amount is equal or greater than 100 Euros net*
*Offer available until Sunday 13 May 2012 at midnight (CET)

* *15%* discount on all *SHIMANO* during *24H*
   In order to get this discount, please use the code : *RCZSHM*
 before your order validation
Offer available only for all orders with minimum amount is 150â¬ net (without VAT)


----------



## bobons (11. Mai 2012)

Hibike: Formula Oro Bianco-K18 Hybrid mit FCS "Sondermodell" Scheibenbremsenset VR+HR 180mm PM, poliert/schwarz, Mod. 2009 für 149,99


----------



## Snap4x (11. Mai 2012)

20â¬ Rabatt bei CRC bei 125â¬ Bestellwert.
EU1


----------



## kid77 (11. Mai 2012)

ROSE hat die Topangebote laut Facebook-Seite noch mal um 20% gesenkt (angezeigter Preis ist schon abzgl. 20%).


----------



## katzenschnitzel (12. Mai 2012)

Mußte die Teile neulich einzeln aus verschiedenen Läden bestellen, jetzt sind die 3x9 X7 Trigger im Set für 38 bei CNC!

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6955


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (13. Mai 2012)

Nettes Schnäppchen: HAIBIKE Rock Star RC für 2249 Euro - noch in 42, 47, 52 cm lieferbar. Sonst erst ab 3800 zu haben.


----------



## juneoen (13. Mai 2012)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12166

Syncros Meat Hook Platformpedale grau und andere farben wenn man im shop schaut 48 euro


----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2012)

Shimano XT Shifter SL-M770 fÃ¼r 49â¬. Bei ebay gehen die sogar gebraucht noch teurer weg.

3 x 9: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=2409

3 x 10: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_76&products_id=11445


----------



## markus182 (13. Mai 2012)

die Elixir CR gibt's dort auch recht günstig (mit Adaptern, ohne Scheiben) für 139,-

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9833


----------



## Snap4x (14. Mai 2012)

Mini Pumpe von Lezyne (wie ich diese Marke hasse... also nur den Namen! Den muss ich immer kopieren^^)
FÃ¼r 10â¬!
http://www.jehlebikes.de/lezyne-flow-drive-pumpe.html

In GrÃ¶Ãe M


----------



## peh (14. Mai 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> FÃ¼r 10â¬!


Nein, fÃ¼r 9,50 Euro plus 6,95 Euro Versandkosten, also 16,45 Euro - schlappe 73 Prozent mehr. Vielleicht dennoch ein guter Preis.

Von den Bewertungen her wÃ¤re das hier vielleicht eine Alternative tatsÃ¤chlich unter 10 Euro: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27000

Oder:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42196
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3968
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42200

Alle gut bewertet.


----------



## Splash (15. Mai 2012)

CRC â¬12,50 Rabatt bei â¬100,- MBW -> Code "DANKE"


----------



## Landyphil (15. Mai 2012)

Schon wieder bei 14,90 + 6,90 Versand 



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Mini Pumpe von Lezyne (wie ich diese Marke hasse... also nur den Namen! Den muss ich immer kopieren^^)
> FÃ¼r 10â¬!
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/lezyne-flow-drive-pumpe.html
> 
> In GrÃ¶Ãe M




MYTHOS L.E. MTB Helm schwarz matt fÃ¼r 45,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a18657/mythos-l-e-mtb-helm-schwarz-matt.html


----------



## wilddevil (16. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung ob sie schon mal gepostet wurden. extra light schlÃ¤uche von schwalbe fÃ¼r glatte 5,00â¬ das stÃ¼ck statt 9,90 â¬

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwalbe-AV-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4603a3c6d6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (16. Mai 2012)

Syntace Superforce in 105mm fÃ¼r 20â¬ + 5â¬ Versand:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150813308431&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:DE:1123

4 StÃ¼ck sind noch da.


----------



## Xah88 (17. Mai 2012)

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/mountain-bike-pro-fahrrad/id478862935?mt=8

MTB_APP für 0,00  anstatt 4,99 ...kann aber nix zu sagen, denn ein Apfel kommt mir nicht ins Haus...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dort gibt es jeden tag einen artikel günstiger ...
> 
> am nächsten tag ist der artikel dann wieder teuerer!?



Skandal! Und das bei der Bezeichnung TAGESartikel. 

Heute übrigens:

Radon ZR 7.0 Team für 899 statt 999 EUR:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58232/zr-team-7-0.html


----------



## Markusso (17. Mai 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/mountain-bike-pro-fahrrad/id478862935?mt=8
> 
> MTB_APP für 0,00  anstatt 4,99 ...kann aber nix zu sagen, denn ein Apfel kommt mir nicht ins Haus...



Für Android 0,00: Oruxmaps --> unschlagbar!


----------



## Monche (17. Mai 2012)

CRC hat momentan viele fiveten Modelle im Sale... hab mir direkt paar Mcashkill freeride shoes besorgt ;-)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=fiveten


----------



## SlayMe (18. Mai 2012)

Bei CRC gibt es verschiedene Gravity Dropper Sattelstützen zwischen 15 und 35% reduziert:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=gravity+dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

MÃ¤ddi Mari fÃ¼r 12â¬.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SCHWALBE-MADDY-MARY-Performence-Drahtreifen-26-x-2-35-/290710578716?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8502996168289566484


----------



## single-malts (19. Mai 2012)

99,- statt 200,- (sonst bester Preis 129,-â¬)

Lezyne Werkzeugset.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Mai 2012)

@ gummidrahtmischungsfachleute: soso !     


Conti Speed KÃ¶nig 26x2,3  fÃ¼r 9,9â¬
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/reifen-schlaeuche/reifen-conti-speed-king-21-draht/4654.html


----------



## rigger (19. Mai 2012)

auf den Dirtmasters gibt es den Leattbrace dbx Comp I und II für 200,- beim IXS Stand


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (19. Mai 2012)

Steuersatz für lau:

http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=2687

(Jaja ich weiß ist 'n Fehler )


----------



## Normansbike (19. Mai 2012)

Finde einfach keine avid Code, Code r für hi. in weiss. Neu oder gebraucht, igal. Wer weis was.


----------



## katzenschnitzel (19. Mai 2012)

Wer nen Alpina D-Alto in 57-61 benötigt, kann hier nen Preis vorschlagen (ich selbst komm leider mit dieser Helmform nicht klar):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Radhelm-Alpi...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item27c57cc281

Hab heute von denen für 25 incl. Versand (VHB war auch 29,90) einen Alpina Mythos für die bessere Hälfte bekommen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Mai 2012)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Falls jemand was in Richtung 29" Federgabel sieht oder verkauft ,bitte melden, Danke



Der 29er Forum Verkaufe/Tausche/Suche Thread - nur mit Preis (!)

Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread


----------



## brokenarmsdude (20. Mai 2012)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Falls jemand was in Richtung 29" Federgabel sieht oder verkauft ,bitte melden, Danke



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1027/a66301/sid-29-world-cup-dual-air-100-tapered-maxle-weiss.html


und jetzt im ernst:
RF Turbine riser: 35e


----------



## SLXDriver (20. Mai 2012)

Bitte keine Gesuche, das ist noch nerviger als so behinderte Kommentare wie dieser hier...
Schnäppchen:
Evo Knee in allen größen für 65.- Gibt es sonst nur sehr selten, sind auch die 2012er
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/94809067/Sixsixone Evo Knee Guard Gr. M.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (21. Mai 2012)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3354

Hat jemand die bremse noch billiger gefunden ?


----------



## Patensen (21. Mai 2012)

eljugador schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3354
> 
> Hat jemand die bremse noch billiger gefunden ?


 
Ja, bei Rose:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...e-xt-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724


----------



## Puls220 (21. Mai 2012)

eljugador schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3354
> 
> Hat jemand die bremse noch billiger gefunden ?




Bei Rose:

VR: 75

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-scheibenbremse-deore-xt-br-m785---servo-wave--/aid:515724

HR: 79

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...e-xt-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731

allerdings ohne Scheiben und nur mit den organischen Belägen ohne Kühlfinnen

Kann man aber erstmal runterfahren und dann tauschen


----------



## ale2812 (21. Mai 2012)

GoPro HD HERO2 Outdoor Edition 165.- 

Ich besitze keine und kenn mich nicht aus, aber das scheint extrem günstig oder nicht?


----------



## traffer (22. Mai 2012)

das ist eigentlich schon verdächtig billig.. wenn da ma das geld nicht futsch ist ..


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> GoPro HD HERO2 Outdoor Edition 165.- â¬
> 
> Ich besitze keine und kenn mich nicht aus, aber das scheint extrem gÃ¼nstig oder nicht?



kurz gegoogelt.

_"..Technologies-Shop.com warning, it has recently been brought to our attention that a web site calling themselves âTechnologies Shop.comâ is claiming  that Technologies-Shop.com IS A REGISTERED TRADEMARK OF RED ONIONS LTD  and using our VAT number and company number on their web site.  Red Onions  Ltd would like to advise that we have no association with this website despite they fraudulent claims."

_ Keine echte Adresse, keine Telefonnummer, geklaute VAT, sehr verdÃ¤chtig


----------



## webhood (22. Mai 2012)

jau bei rose für 75,- + 79,- = 154,-

<editon>
sorry einfach ignorieren viel zu spät, hatte da ein paar posts übersehen
</editoff>

web


----------



## Büscherammler (22. Mai 2012)

Wie heißt nochmal dieser Laden wo es die XT Bremse so günstig gibt??
Glaube der Name war irgendwas mit einer Blume!? Tulpe oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## rms69 (22. Mai 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> GoPro HD HERO2 Outdoor Edition 165.- 
> ...



der Preis ist (zu) heiß und die Seite ist gar nicht mal schlecht gemacht.

Lustig wird's aber bei den deutschen AGB's der Firma Red Onion Ltd:

Zitat:*"Änderungen der AGB* Rote  Zwiebeln Ltd  ...!

und hier ein wirkliches Schnäppchen der alte Liteville 301 Rahmen ab 1499.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (22. Mai 2012)

Die Seite ist 0815 aus irgendeinem Webshoppaket. Keinerlei Zertifikate, ich habe auf Anhieb nicht mal die Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten gefunden, Firmenangaben unvollständig und anstatt Kundenrezensionen sind da Fotos von Leuten, die stolz nen Karton in die Luft halten, so nach dem Motto: Guckt mal, ich habe sogar die Ware erhalten. 

Das da was nicht stimmt, muss man eigentlich nicht mehr dazusagen.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (22. Mai 2012)

Kauft euch die GoPro lieber in Deutschland oder bringt sie aus dem Ausland unauffällig mit. Beim import fallen noch Zollgebühren an, das lohnt sich nicht.

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...hrradkette-ConneX-10S1-Edelstahl-10-fach.html


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. Mai 2012)

ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW schrieb:


> bringt sie aus dem Ausland unauffÃ¤llig mit.



der Freibetrag fÃ¼r mitgebrachte Waren liegt am Flughafen bei 430â¬ 
da liegt eine GoPro locker drunter

billige Plattform Pedale fÃ¼r 10,60 inkl., ideal fÃ¼r die Stadtschlampe 
Wellgo V8


----------



## sykostar (22. Mai 2012)

Die GoPro bekommst du jetzt auch vom HÃ¤ndler in Deutschland fÃ¼r 299â¬.


----------



## Ripgid (23. Mai 2012)

sykostar schrieb:


> Die GoPro bekommst du jetzt auch vom Händler in Deutschland für 299.



oder auch bei amazon für 260 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kamera-Outdoor-Edition-bronze-3660011/dp/B005WY3TI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337754944&sr=8-1"]GoPro Kamera HD Hero2 Outdoor Edition, bronze, 3660011: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Mai 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich die "BRONZE" Edition? Irgendwelche Unterschiede im Lieferumfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (24. Mai 2012)

SchnÃ¤ppchen?

e13 LG1+ 36-40T WeiÃ fÃ¼r ISCG05 89,99â¬

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...-_ISCG_05_36-40_Zaehne,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## hypocrisy76 (24. Mai 2012)

SRAM XX Kurbel bei Bikestore.cc - nur heute

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Mai 2012)

FiveTen Schuhe sind grad extrem günstig bei CRC, reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## Markusso (24. Mai 2012)

Aktuelle SID XX 2012 ab 499,-:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...gabel/Rock-Shox-Sid-XX---48_56_1443_2958.html


----------



## bksmooth (24. Mai 2012)

da haben wohl gleich mehrere Leute diesen Thread falsch verstanden...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Mai 2012)

CRC 
15â¬
Code: SALE3
MBW 125â¬

gÃ¼ltig bis Dienstag 29.05.2012 12.00


----------



## Snap4x (25. Mai 2012)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ist das ein regional begrenztes Angebot welches von Norwegisch per Bot auf Deutsch übersetzt wurde?
> 
> Helmschnäppchen. Selbst mit Versand von der Insel noch 10% günstiger als billigster heimischer Anbieter.



Wollt ma wieder jemand ein Rad verkaufen hier^^

D2 für 170
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Composite-Helm-2012-Voodoo-white::28601.html


----------



## wladinator (25. Mai 2012)

Shimano XT Umwerfer  FD-M770 22
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_85_740&products_id=2242

Shimano XT Umwerfer  FD-M771 27
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_85_740&products_id=2405

Shimano XT Schaltwerk  RD-M772 9-Fach SGS Shadow (lang) 39
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_75&products_id=2244


----------



## Xah88 (25. Mai 2012)

Ein Paar Matchmaker für 11  ..Supergünstig !

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-matchmaker-fuer-brems-schalthebelmontage/aid:247374


----------



## rpitz (25. Mai 2012)

Falls sich jemand eine Rennfeile aufbaut oder ein Retro-Rad veredeln möchte: 

RaceFace Carbon Lenker (56cm) um  33,- (Achtung, 25,4mm Klemmung!)
Derselbe mit 31,8mm-OS-Klemmung:  52,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampmagnolo (25. Mai 2012)

Gerade bestellt:

FSA Afterburner Kurbelgarnitur (BB30)

99  beim Roseversand


----------



## Chaos_666 (26. Mai 2012)

Tach auch,

interessanter 30% Gutschein bei mysportworld.de
Gutscheincode: MSW-KA-RU21

Auch wenn nicht so bikelastig evtl. was für den ein oder anderen (nicht mydealz Leser) dabei.

Bspw. Rudy Project | RYDON Sonnenbrille | frozen ash mit Photochromic Laser Clear für ca 137.

THX
   Chaos


----------



## krysheri (27. Mai 2012)

ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - Black/Silver = 253.38e instead of 595.19e

MAGURA 012 Durin Race 100 mm Disc - Axle 9 mm - 1"1/8 - DLO - White = 321.60e instead of 768.27e
code : *RCZMAG*

ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 100 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Poplock - White/Red = 360.58e instead of 652.89e
ROCKSHOX 011 Revelation RL 140 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver = 292.36e instead of 604.81e
ROCKSHOX 011 Recon Gold RL Disc 100mm - Solo air - Axle 9mm - Poploc White


----------



## Markusso (27. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand einen aktuellen RCZ-Code?


----------



## xylnx (27. Mai 2012)

*rczee12*


----------



## Snap4x (27. Mai 2012)

Klappt nicht mit der Reba


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2012)

bei shimano/rockshox und noch irgendwem funktionieren die allgemeinen rabattcodes nicht!


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Mai 2012)

On One hat FRM Carbon 29 Federgabel relativ günstig - sofern man davon sprechen kann

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ977ON...er_fork___bi_carbon___85_mm___tapered_grade_1

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ977TW...er_fork___bi_carbon___85_mm___tapered_grade_2


----------



## Crop Circle (27. Mai 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - Black/Silver = 253.38e instead of 595.19e



Ist bekannt, wie lange das Angebot der Reba RL 12 gilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2012)

SQLab 611 Race in 13 cm & 15 cm für unter 58  

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/sq-lab-611-race-saddle/

Wiggle versendet zur Zeit versandkostenfrei nach Deutschland.


----------



## Markusso (27. Mai 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - Black/Silver = 253.38e instead of 595.19e
> 
> MAGURA 012 Durin Race 100 mm Disc - Axle 9 mm - 1"1/8 - DLO - White = 321.60e instead of 768.27e
> code : *RCZMAG*
> ...





Weiß jmd ob man die Reba auch - wie die Vorgängermodelle - auf 120mm umspacern kann?

Die gibts übrigens auch in weiß, für 269,23 - auch günstig!

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rockshox-012-reba-rl-100mm-axle-9mm-disc-poplock-white-red.html


----------



## Markusso (27. Mai 2012)

PS: Ledersattel mit 211g für 28,84

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rcz-012-saddle-race-titanium-rails-red-black-red.html


----------



## Duke_do (27. Mai 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob man die Reba auch - wie die Vorgängermodelle - auf 120mm umspacern kann?



Ja, selbst schon gemacht.

sent from my Android


----------



## Ryder17 (28. Mai 2012)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/10762.html?_cid=24_20120528_2_3_21_1_10762_0  <--- XTR Schaltwerk 99


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2012)

Ryder17 schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/10762.html?_cid=24_20120528_2_3_21_1_10762_0  <--- XTR Schaltwerk 99



94 bei Vorabbewertung (5-Gutschein)!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryder17 (28. Mai 2012)

http://jehlebikes.de/nc17-meisterstueck-sattelstuetze-272mm-schwarz-aktion.html 50 nur heute


----------



## Markusso (29. Mai 2012)

150er Revelation WC XX 384,61

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...50-mm-axle-9mm-disc-tapered-xlock-white.html#


SRAM 012 Rear derailleur X9 - 3x9 - Black - Medium cage 50,96

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-012-rear-derailleur-x9-9v-black-medium-cage.html


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Mai 2012)

sie hätten es jedenfalls nicht machen müssen, also *thumbsup*


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Mai 2012)

notubes felgen minus 40%
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/radfahren/mtb/felgen/

crest, alpine, flow um ca 56â¬


----------



## Snap4x (30. Mai 2012)

Lol das der überhaupt noch verkauft wird 
http://www.jehlebikes.de/manitou-swinger-spv-6way-daempfer-coil.html
Bei CRC kriegste den hinterher geschmissen. Also eher ein Anti-Schnapper


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2012)

SchnÃ¤ppchen aber Heute!
Kette 9-fach SRAM 951er fÃ¼r 10â¬ zzgl. Versand kauft 3 habt ihr eine Kette umsonst wenn der Versand mitberechnet
http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-4503-schaltungskette-sram-pc-951.html


----------



## MAX01 (31. Mai 2012)

Auch bei Bruegelmann die pc 951 fÃ¼r 8,87â¬
http://www.bruegelmann.de/1045.html...=18#kette-9-fach-power-chain-ii-pc-951-9-fach


----------



## Nihilo (31. Mai 2012)

Kein Tagesangebot oder so. Die sind immer so günstig und die Gabel taugt auch. Für 29er und 26er zu haben und gefühlt halb so teuer wie vergleichbare Modelle.

eXotic Rigid Alu MTB Fork - Disc Only ~87 Euro

eXotic Rigid Alu MTB Fork - Disc und Felgenbremse ~100 Euro


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Mai 2012)

Fat Albert Front 2.4 Trailstar fÃ¼r 25,17 â¬ inkl. Versand aus UK bei Planet-X-Bikes


AuÃerdem: 5 â¬ Gutschein ab 50 â¬ Bestellwert bei R2-Bike.de mit Gutscheincode "r2bike".


----------



## Nirolo (31. Mai 2012)

Marmot Zion :
http://www.bergfreunde.de/marmot-zion-jacket-softshelljacke/

Kann selbst noch nicht viel über die Qualität der Jacke sagen, wurde aber hier schon getestet. 
Angebot gilt nur heute (31.05.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2012)

Dafür gibt es extra den Bekleidungsschnapper-Fräd 
Hier is nur hartzeug.


----------



## Splash (31. Mai 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es extra den Bekleidungsschnapper-Fräd
> Hier is nur hartzeug.



Wo? (Link)


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2012)

Hier 
*Der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread (Teil 2)*


----------



## HanzOberlander (31. Mai 2012)

dankecracky


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2012)

Nukeproof DM fÃ¼r 888 fÃ¼r 36â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59067

High Roller UST fÃ¼r 35â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17344


Jetzt weiter mit Angeboten. Danke fÃ¼r ein Beitrag mehr in meiner Liste  (BeitrÃ¤ge: 8.071)


----------



## js75 (1. Juni 2012)

VDO MC 2.0 WL - 69.95 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a71599/mc-2-0-wl-radcomputer-kabellos.html


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2012)

SHIMANO XTR KURBEL FC-M985, 40-28, 170MM 299
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018654

SHIMANO XTR KURBEL FC-M985, 40-28, 175MM 299
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018656


----------



## MangoAndreas (2. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> SHIMANO XTR KURBEL FC-M985, 40-28, 175MM 299
> http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018656




*289 EUR*

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## accutrax (2. Juni 2012)

nicht übersehen..
oben steht FC M 985
ganz unten FC M980
..??


gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2012)

fc-m980 gibt es in der konfiguration nicht.


----------



## accutrax (2. Juni 2012)

ich weiss, aber ungenaue artikelbeschreibungen machen mich aus erfahrung vorsichtig


gruss accu


----------



## begga (2. Juni 2012)

ABUS Faltschloss Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500 nur noch 60 EUR bei Amazon!


----------



## mikefize (2. Juni 2012)

Reba RL 100mm tapered fÃ¼r 175â¬


----------



## MalteetlaM (2. Juni 2012)

begga schrieb:


> ABUS Faltschloss Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500 nur noch 60 EUR bei Amazon!



Achtung! Laut Beschreibungen handelt es sich um die neue Version. In den Bewertungen steht, dass trotzdem die alte Version geliefert wurde.


----------



## begga (2. Juni 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Achtung! Laut Beschreibungen handelt es sich um die neue Version. In den Bewertungen steht, dass trotzdem die alte Version geliefert wurde.


Der Unterschied besteht im Kratzschutz. Bei der alten Version ist dieser aus Plastik, bei der neuen aus weicherem Silikon.
Ich habe die alte Version mit dem Plastikschutz und finde diesen völlig ausreichend!
Die 30 EUR mehr lohnen sich m.E. nicht für die Silikon-Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (2. Juni 2012)

DT Swiss Tricon : http://www.outdoor-broker.de/dtswiss-tricon-1700.html fÃ¼r 480â¬
DT Swiss E 2000: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/dtswiss-e2000.html fÃ¼r 300â¬ !


----------



## BejayMTB (2. Juni 2012)

Gibt's nen aktuellen rcz code?


----------



## praktica (3. Juni 2012)

begga schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht im Kratzschutz. Bei der alten Version ist dieser aus Plastik, bei der neuen aus weicherem Silikon.
> Ich habe die alte Version mit dem Plastikschutz und finde diesen völlig ausreichend!
> Die 30 EUR mehr lohnen sich m.E. nicht für die Silikon-Version.



Das hat etwas mit diesem netten Herren und seinen "Mitstreitern" zu tun:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ"]abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bei der neuen Version wurde der Fehler von Abus behoben. Knacken kann man es nach wie vor, aber nicht mehr so einfach; Schlagschlüssel funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## mikefize (3. Juni 2012)

praktica schrieb:


> Das hat etwas mit diesem netten Herren und seinen "Mitstreitern" zu tun:
> abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt      - YouTube
> 
> Bei der neuen Version wurde der Fehler von Abus behoben. Knacken kann man es nach wie vor, aber nicht mehr so einfach; Schlagschlüssel funktioniert nicht mehr.



Meines Wissens hat die Schlagschlüssel Methode bei den X-Plus nie funktioniert, da anderer Schließmechanismus.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Juni 2012)

Ist das schloss dann zu empfehlen? Ich suche seit längerem ein günstiges  aber GUTES Schloss... Also wenn ich die neue bekomme, kann man es nicht  mehr mit diesem Schlüssel knacken?


----------



## begga (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Schloß und kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2012)

SQLab Broken Bone fÃ¼r 39â¬
http://www.sitzknochen.de/sqlab-sonderangebote/sqlab-613-brokenbone-180-613bb13


----------



## magicteddy (3. Juni 2012)

Moin,

bitte mal wieder das Gelaber abstellen! Das gehört in ein anderes Unterforum, Danke!

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-Guard-Shield-Brille-tin-matt-red::17613.html

Alpina Guard Shield Brille tin matt-red 26,95


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2012)

Geht noch günstiger, auch versandkostentechnisch!


----------



## hec (4. Juni 2012)

Cube
Reaction SL 2011 grey 'n black 'n green 

*Größe:* 16"Alu Rahmen
* Farbe: * grey 'n black 'n green 
149 EUR + Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2012)

Hier gibts für Biker Klamotten von Gore, Schuhe von Keen, Handschuhe Roeckl und Specialized ...  und für meine Freundin ein Icebreaker Jersey zum halben Preis.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php?k_id=03&hot=1


----------



## conny.maus (4. Juni 2012)

Servus,
*Rock Shox Monarch RT3*, 165x38mm, Compression: L, Rebound: M, *â¬ 179,90*, Versandkostenfrei.
Gruass,


----------



## aibeekey (4. Juni 2012)

nachdem ich mit meiner formula oro k18 (und organischen koolstop belägen) seit jahren zufrieden bin:

Vorderrad incl 180er scheibe und adapter 59

Hinterrad incl 180er scheibe und adapter 59

120 all incl. für ne solide scheibenbremse


----------



## Corporation (5. Juni 2012)

KCNC Rampat Flat Lenker 31,8mm 14,90â¬


----------



## singsang (5. Juni 2012)

Speedstuff protektorenjacke für 99

in XL, schein ein Einzelstück zu sein was raus muss


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juni 2012)

Conti Mountainking II Protection Paar mit SchlÃ¤uchen 64,95â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...King-II-ProTection-2er-Set---Schlaeuche-.html

leider nur in 2,2" nicht 2,4"


----------



## Xah88 (7. Juni 2012)

Holzefeller Dh für nur 58 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31170

Pearl Izumi Damen-Mütze für 7 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58262

Kettenstrebenschutz in versch. Farben für 3,50 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34469


+ Sehr empfehlenswerte Handgelenksunterstützung:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47034
(brauchte ich jetzt durch einen Buch)


----------



## Kesan (8. Juni 2012)

Diverse 2012 Foxgabeln im Angebot. Es heist zwar solange Vorrat reicht aber die haben sogut wie keine lagernd meistens heist es 2-4 Tage, bin mir nicht sicher ob noch aktuell oder schon alles vergriffen.

http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/340


----------



## Schibbl (8. Juni 2012)

CRC
Gutschrift: 12,50 EUR
MBW: 99 EUR
Code: DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (9. Juni 2012)

Nur heute:

Min. 30 % auf alle CRAFT-Artikel


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2012)

überall? cool!


----------



## corratec4ever (9. Juni 2012)

Hat mir jemand einen guten Tipp fÃ¼r eine gÃ¼nstige Gabel (ca. 300â¬)


----------



## markus182 (9. Juni 2012)

corratec4ever schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand einen guten Tipp für eine günstige Gabel (ca. 300)



1. falscher Thread
2. bei der präzisen Formulierung wirst du bestimmt sofort fündig


----------



## Sun_dancer (9. Juni 2012)

corratec4ever schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand einen guten Tipp fÃ¼r eine gÃ¼nstige Gabel (ca. 300â¬)



hier eine gÃ¼nstige Gabel fÃ¼r 49,95 â¬ 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10560_1x1-MTB-26--Canti-Starrgabel-.html


----------



## aibeekey (9. Juni 2012)

das geht auch günstiger!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/iber-iJ-18-1...en_GedeckterTisch_Besteck&hash=item483acee379

ich konnte nicht widerstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Juni 2012)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> hier eine günstige Gabel für 49,95 
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10560_1x1-MTB-26--Canti-Starrgabel-.html



Hier reduziert auf 2,09

http://www.siebershop.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=36965&feid=6


----------



## Cawi (11. Juni 2012)

Nur heute, Garmin 

http://www.ibood.com/de/de/index/


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Juni 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Diverse 2012 Foxgabeln im Angebot. Es heist zwar solange Vorrat reicht aber die haben sogut wie keine lagernd meistens heist es 2-4 Tage, bin mir nicht sicher ob noch aktuell oder schon alles vergriffen.
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/340



Super! Aber leider zu spät gesehen. Die Van 180 RC2 ist ausverkauft.
Bitte gebt bescheid, falls sich irgendwo nochmal ein gutes Angebot auftut.


----------



## campariseven (12. Juni 2012)

Elixir 3 VR+HR 85 http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11903
in weiß um 3 mehr. Die anderen Elixir (5 und CR schaun) auch gut(günstig aus.


----------



## provester (12. Juni 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Super! Aber leider zu spät gesehen. Die Van 180 RC2 ist ausverkauft.
> Bitte gebt bescheid, falls sich irgendwo nochmal ein gutes Angebot auftut.



Hab eine bestellt, die ich doch nicht brauche - Bestellstatus steht seit Montag auf "wird bearbeitet".. Vielleicht kannst Du die dann abgreifen


----------



## Laphroaig10 (12. Juni 2012)

macht das doch per PN aus 

Price Drop bei CRC auf Komponenten
alle 24 Stunden sinkt der Preis um 5%


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2012)

XTR 970er Kurbel fÃ¼r schlappe 250,--â¬

CNC-Bike HH

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## Kesan (13. Juni 2012)

X-King RaceSport 2,2" Faltreifen Set inkl. Schläuche für 63,90

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a67530/x-king-racesport-22-faltreifen-set-inkl-schlaeuche.html


----------



## ollum104 (13. Juni 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Super! Aber leider zu spät gesehen. Die Van 180 RC2 ist ausverkauft.
> Bitte gebt bescheid, falls sich irgendwo nochmal ein gutes Angebot auftut.



Schau mal hier

Go Cycle hat auch ein paar Fox-Gabeln im Angebot, zwar nicht so gut wie im Bikestore, aber immerhin etwas...


----------



## sharpe (13. Juni 2012)

Rock Shox Reverb 31,6mm 2011 ohne Entlüftungskit
145
http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reve...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5168


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (13. Juni 2012)

Und wo wir schon bei CNC sind. Vernünftiger XC LRS zum guten Preis. Gestern direkt bestellt:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11422


----------



## enforce (13. Juni 2012)

falscher Post. Sry


----------



## Peter-S (13. Juni 2012)

.. na da hätte der aber auch dazu gepasst ...

WTB Trail LRS


----------



## Black_Label (14. Juni 2012)

Blackspire DAS Stem (nur der grüne) 

30,63,- (mist hab von Vorgestern auf gestern von 47,10 -> 38,~ gesehen und bestellt)

der in 30° war erst bei 47,- nun auf 78,-!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53518


----------



## waldwegflitzer (14. Juni 2012)

Reba RL 26" schwarz, 1 1/8, 9mm Ausfallende bei RCZ fÃ¼r 233,89 â¬

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rockshox-012-reba-rl-100mm-axle-9mm-disc-poplock-black-silver.html


----------



## gimB (14. Juni 2012)

Dank dem Sieg unserer Kicker gestern gibts heute bei hibike 4% Rabatt.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4fd20751d65ce/c1/EM-2012-Fiebern-Sie-mit.html


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Juni 2012)

bikeinsel haut viel raus.
Gabeln, Rahmen, Komplettbikes,...

http://www.bikeinsel.com/


----------



## corratec4ever (14. Juni 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-p-147457.html


----------



## MangoAndreas (15. Juni 2012)

*SRAM PG-990 (nur 11-34 Zähne) für 45 plus 4 EUR Versand*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (15. Juni 2012)

Die PG-950 tut's auch und kostet ein Drittel:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/sram-9-speed-cassette-pg950-silver.html


----------



## zauberflo (15. Juni 2012)

Lyrik, U-Turn, Mission Control um schlappe â¬ 424
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119
Vorher aber ev. anfragen ob noch lagernd. Ich habe mir eine bestellt und da musste man schon das AuÃenlager befragen ;-)


----------



## Markusso (16. Juni 2012)

4 semimetallische Beläge für 23,69 Euro inkl. Versand:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/x4-pr-Trucke...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a731230a6

Hab ich nun mal bestellt, mal gucken...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> 4 semimetallische Beläge für 23,69 Euro inkl. Versand:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/x4-pr-Trucke...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a731230a6
> 
> Hab ich nun mal bestellt, mal gucken...



Nie wieder semi oder kevlar-compund auf der the One - bremst nicht!

Besser die hier, kosten nur unwesentlich mehr:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=136


----------



## Freefloh (16. Juni 2012)

Für alle die vielleicht noch einen 3T XIDA TEAM Carbon 640mm suchen.
Bei Ebay stehen gerade welche für 49 drin.

Hier mal der Link (weiß leider nicht wie ich einen Hyperlink hinbekomme) : http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Lenker-3...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ae63110b4

VG Freefloh


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2012)

Truvativ X9 Kurbel; BB30 2x10sp 170mm 39-26t - Red fÃ¼r *100,09â¬* inkl. Versand

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55197


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (16. Juni 2012)

zauberflo schrieb:


> Lyrik, U-Turn, Mission Control um schlappe  424
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119
> Vorher aber ev. anfragen ob noch lagernd. Ich habe mir eine bestellt und da musste man schon das Außenlager befragen ;-)



Lt. Shop für 1,5" Steuerrohre


----------



## leithuhn (17. Juni 2012)

Für den Fall, dass der hac defekt geht und man eh an allen bikes Sender und Empfänger hat:

http://www.wetterladen.de/Computerkopf-Ciclosport-HAC-4-nur-Kopf.html?ref=4

Gruss.


----------



## Francis-Alexand (17. Juni 2012)

Wer nen fetten&günstigen Schlauch sucht:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Reifen-und-Schlaeuche/-Schlauch-Felgenband-/Schlauch-26-Kenda-Downhill-Schlauch::1408%7B51%7D797.html

Auch wenn es 95% bereits wissen; Goldkarte bei Bikke-Mailorder 10% Rabatt
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...10-Prozent-auf-alles-fuer-ein-Jahr::4581.html

Zufällig einer ein Sram X0 Mid Cage schnapper gefunden?


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juni 2012)

zauberflo schrieb:


> Lyrik, U-Turn, Mission Control um schlappe  424
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119
> Vorher aber ev. anfragen ob noch lagernd. Ich habe mir eine bestellt und da musste man schon das Außenlager befragen ;-)



Weißt du zufällig das Baujahr?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Juni 2012)

Francis-Alexand schrieb:


> Zufällig einer ein *Sram X0 Mid Cage* schnapper gefunden?


100
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/sram-rear-derailleur-x0-carbon-2010-9v-medium-cage-pink.html
117
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/sram-rear-derailleur-x0-2011-10v-medium-cage-gold.html


----------



## Kamelle (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Sparfüchse wenn ihr euch beeilt gibt es noch 12% auf die kompl. Auswahl  bei  http://www.rczbikeshop.com/ 


12%  discount on the whole website**.

In order to get the discount, please use the code : RCZEE12 on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

This offer is available only if your order amount is equal or greater than 100 Euros net

Offer available until Sunday 17th June 2012 at midnight (CET)


Gruß Kamelle


----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2012)

Bei dem X0 MedCage scheint der Gutscheincode aber nicht zu greifen ...



> Gutscheincode "RCZEE12" ist ungültig.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

der code gilt nicht für alle artikel!

bestimmte marken, bei denen es normalerweise auch in der beschreibung steht, sind von den vergünstigungen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## baumeister21 (17. Juni 2012)

Heute 25% auf alle Vaude-Artikel bei bike-discount.de

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m460/vaude.html


----------



## Maickie (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Biker!

Zwar ohne Lager, aber immer noch suuuper günstig!
Kurbel XT 3 / 9 fach

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_979_980&products_id=2241


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (19. Juni 2012)

Bei RCZ der Laden ist GUT

PRODUCT OF THE DAYROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 29er 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver = 283.78e instead of 595.19e

In order to get this price, please use the code : RCZF29 on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Thursday 21st June 2012 at midnight (CET)


Sales on Crankbrothers Cobalt 2CRANKBROTHERS 012 Wheelset Cobalt 2 - Disc 6 holes - Axle (9x100mm / 9x135mm) - Silver/Silver = 338.53e instead of 816.35e
CRANKBROTHERS 012 Wheelset Cobalt 2 - 29er- Disc 6 holes - Axle (9x100mm / 9x135mm) - Black/Silver = 338.53e instead of 816.35e

In order to get these prices, please use the code : RCZCOW on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Thursday 21st June 2012 at midnight (CET)


Full Clearance on RockshoxROCKSHOX 011 REBA RL Dual Air Disc 100 mm - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver = 179.19e instead of 575.97e
ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 100 mm - Axle 15mm - Disc - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver = 279.03e instead of 652.89e
ROCKSHOX 011 Tora TK Coil 100 mm - Disc - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - White = 59.51e instead of 210.58e
ROCKSHOX 011 Tora TK Coil 100 mm - Disc - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black = 59.51e instead of 210.58e
ROCKSHOX 011 Tora TK Coil 100 mm - Disc/VB - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black = 59.51e instead of 210.58e

In order to get these prices, please use the code : RCZRSD on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Important: The steerer tubes are TAPERED = 1.5>1 1/8

Offer available until Saturday 23rd June 2012 at midnight (CET)


Gruß Kamellle

PS http://www.rczbikeshop.com/


----------



## flowbike (19. Juni 2012)

Reverb 2011 ohne Entlüftungskit 149.-
http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reve...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A5168


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> dann nennt mir mal ne günstigere revelation rl solo air?!
> 
> gibts nicht?!



http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...-positions-120-150-mm-axle-20-mm-tapered.html

Sogar die RLT 


Ich finde die Werbeposts auch unterste Schublade.
Dafür gibt es explizit den Bikemarkt, andere Shops mit Account beteiligen sich zumindest auch rege und positiv im Forum und posten nicht nur Werbung.


----------



## Xah88 (20. Juni 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> So isses





HanzOberlander schrieb:


> p.s. so freundlich wie die user hier grundsätzlich unterwegs sind, kann  ich der alten kaum einen vorwurf machen, dass sie verdeckt  postet



Alter Schwede, jetzt fangt doch nicht jedes mal, wenn es die kleinste Chance gibt, hier an den Thread vollzulabern....

Labert eure Frau zu, den Hund oder stellt den TV lauter, aber hier sollen Schnäppchen gepostet werden...sucht euch Freunde und geilt euch nicht dran auf hier dumm rumzulabern...interessiert eh keine Sau und ärgert die Thread-Abonnenten...

CRC hat gerade eine Mail rumgeschickt, dass Easton - MTB - Laufräder reduziert wurden:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/default.aspx?homePageID=941&PartnerID=10925

Und wenn sich jetzt wieder welche schon Ihre Hose aufknüpfen und sich dran aufgeilen wollen mir zu antworten, dann melde ich die Beiträge genauso, wie es früher mal geklappt hat (und als der Thread mal ein paar Wochen funktioniert hat)...


P´s Günstiges Giant-Rennrad http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=82576


----------



## HanzOberlander (20. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Labert eure Frau zu, den Hund oder stellt den TV lauter, aber hier  sollen Schnäppchen gepostet werden...sucht euch Freunde und geilt euch  nicht dran auf hier dumm rumzulabern...interessiert eh keine Sau und  ärgert die Thread-Abonnenten...
> 
> Und wenn sich jetzt wieder welche schon Ihre Hose aufknüpfen und sich  dran aufgeilen wollen mir zu antworten, dann melde ich die Beiträge  genauso, wie es früher mal geklappt hat (und als der Thread mal ein paar  Wochen funktioniert hat)...


online: aggro
offline: handzahm
*




*4 Paar  Goodridge Avid Code Beläge für 27 anstatt 99
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25757

Sram Rear derailleur x9 10speed '12 medium Cage Carbon für 39
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-012-rear-derailleur-
x9-white-medium-cage-carbon-10-speed.html


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. Juni 2012)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Shimano-SLX-Scheibenbremse-BL-M666::37673.html

Shimano SLX Komplett-Scheibenbremse. Noch irgendwo günstiger zu haben?


----------



## FlamingMoe (20. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Shimano-SLX-Scheibenbremse-BL-M666::37673.html
> 
> Shimano SLX Komplett-Scheibenbremse. Noch irgendwo günstiger zu haben?



Keine Ahnung was die Scheiben normal kosten, aber hier gibts den Satz SLX vo + hi ohne Scheiben und Adapter für 120,-

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html


----------



## xRS88x (21. Juni 2012)

Günstiger Nukeproof Scalp Rahmen 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...men-Rock-Shox-Vivid-Daempfer-2012::29520.html


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Juni 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die Scheiben normal kosten, aber hier gibts den Satz SLX vo + hi ohne Scheiben und Adapter für 120,-
> 
> http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...ibenbremse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR.html



Scheiben und Adapter 62 zzgl. also 182 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 186364 (21. Juni 2012)

Radon ZR Race 6.0 für *949* euro zzgl versandkosten.

*Modelljahr:* 2012:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58210/zr-race-6-0.html?mfid=52


----------



## DerJoe (21. Juni 2012)

Suntour Axon RLD 100mm weiss 1545gr -> *168*
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_228&products_id=5453


----------



## martin82 (21. Juni 2012)

Avid XO Discbrake Set für VR und HR für Matchmaker X  ohne Scheiben

statt 399,- jetzt 170,-

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9923


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2012)

Heute im Angebot: Garmin eTrex 10 für 95 Euro - Morgen steht da etwas Anderes, also nicht wundern.
Sonst ab 105 Euro, z.B. bei Amazon.


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2012)

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 Rucksack bei Profirad für 69,95 Euro - laut EAN das 2012er Modell.
Profirad-Gutschein nicht vergessen!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (22. Juni 2012)

Go Pro HD2 fÃ¼r 280â¬

http://www.sport-bittl.de/Radsport/Kamera-Zubehoer/GO-PRO-HD-Hero-2::10003.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GKD (22. Juni 2012)

Hier noch günstiger

http://www.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/sto...ngId=-3&searchProfile=onlineshop&query=go pro


----------



## Deleted 186364 (22. Juni 2012)

Hier ist die *Go Pro HD 2 *nochmals deutlich billiger (*239 euro*). Um auf den Preis zu kommen, muss man den Gutscheincode *MP10SPAREN* verwenden. 

http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87961727...eras/hd-hero2-outdoor-edition/highlights.html

*Gültig bis zum:* 24.06.2012


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juni 2012)

Schokokeks_ schrieb:


> Hier ist die *Go Pro HD 2 *nochmals deutlich billiger (*239 euro*). Um auf den Preis zu kommen, muss man den Gutscheincode *MP10SPAREN* verwenden.
> 
> http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87961727...eras/hd-hero2-outdoor-edition/highlights.html
> 
> *Gültig bis zum:* 24.06.2012






Hibike verschenkt zu einem BIke das passende Outfit bis 300  

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4bdffbad044e8/c1/Wir-machen-Sie-Bike-Fit.html


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juni 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/i...l&utm_content=bildlink&utm_campaign=dirtbikes

BMO bis SOnntag 20% auf ALLE Dirt- und Dual-Bikes...


----------



## MangoAndreas (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

keine Versandkosten bei Action Sports ab 20 EUR - *nur heute während des Fußballspiels*.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mw-1986 (22. Juni 2012)

*Rock Shox - Sektor RL Dual Position* 1 1/8 mit 20mm Steckachse fÃ¼r 315â¬
Jemand billiger gesehen?


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...osition-Coil-Crown-Adj-1-1-8-2012::28249.html


----------



## log11 (23. Juni 2012)

Heute bei Bike-Discount das ZR-Team als Tagesartikel fÃ¼r 899,-â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58232/zr-team-7-0.html


----------



## Asrael (23. Juni 2012)

2010er Big Hit 3 für 1499 bei Wellmann-Bikes in Rossdorf


----------



## markus182 (23. Juni 2012)

Deuter Streamer 1l für 10

Mit dem Code "em-2012" gibt's nochmal 10% Rabatt (nur heute!)


----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2012)

Last Herb FR Rahmen für 999,- anstatt 1999,- evtl nur noch bis morgen im Last online shop auf last-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praktica (23. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Last Herb FR Rahmen für 999,- anstatt 1999,- evtl nur noch bis morgen im Last online shop auf last-bikes.de



Hab mich leider in die neue Version verliebt  

Jeder Tipp an einen günstigen Rahmen zu kriegen wird mit Handkuss belohnt 

Hier übrigens Nukeproof - Mega AM Rahmen + Rock Shox Monarch - 2012 für 799 statt 1119

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-AM-Rahmen-Rock-Shox-Monarch-2012::29047.html


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (24. Juni 2012)

bmo
ausgewÃ¤hlte 2012er giro remedy fÃ¼r 99â¬

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/i...01708ac1b7569c5cf8a4a37&filter_id=66?refID=fb


----------



## Xah88 (24. Juni 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> und wenn dann ein paar Posts darüber geredet wird, ist das völlig legitim.



NEIN ! ...sollten bald entfernt sein, nervt einfach nur, kapierts einfach...

http://jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-62-2012.html

Bergamont BIG AIR für nur 1399  in S, M , L

http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...KRF-CONTI-10001/SubProducts/KRF-CO-10001-0003

Continental ReifenSET für 39,90 


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...KRF-CONTI-10001/SubProducts/KRF-CO-10001-0003
> 
> Continental ReifenSET für 39,90 



plus 10,- Versand find ich ganz schön heftig.

Hier zumindest als 2,2-Version billiger und versandkostenfrei.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rsonic-Faltreifen-2er-Set-55-559-26x2-20.html

Ist aber auch das alte Modell


----------



## DerJoe (24. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> pÃ¶beln kannst du genug, wenn du mal in rente bist. Ã¼ber die jugend, das wetter und deine verdauuungsprobleme.


Klasse, dann darf ich pÃ¶beln. 


Syncros FL Ti Sattel weiss-schwarz -> 35â¬
Gestell: Hollow Titan Rails
LÃ¤nge: 272mm
Breite: 142mm
Gewicht: ca. 236g 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12280


----------



## ettan (24. Juni 2012)

Minions günstig in 2.35 single Ply
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13504_Minion-FR-MaxxPro-VR-Faltreifen-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13505_Minion-MaxxPro-HR-Faltreifen-.html


----------



## ollum104 (24. Juni 2012)

Rocky Mountain Flatline WC 2011 für 2999 (leider nur in S)


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (25. Juni 2012)

iXS helme und trikots etc im ausverkauf bei bikeunit

zB ixs phobos streamline bzw shred fÃ¼r 50â¬

http://www.bikeunit.de/aktion/ixs-sale.html?_cid=24_20120625_2_3_6_0_0_0


----------



## TonySoprano (25. Juni 2012)

GT Zaskar Carbon 2010 fÃ¼r 499,-â¬ 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-zaskar-carbon-team-frame-rahmen-2010.html

nur noch in XL, also fÃ¼r groÃe Jungs 

gibt auch noch nen facebook Gutsschein, 25â¬ bei 500â¬ Einkaufswert, hab die Mail leider schon gelÃ¶scht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (26. Juni 2012)

Bei Lidl gibts den wohlbekannten Billigfahrradständer, diesmal mit Schnellspannersystem ( ab 02.07.12 lieferbar )
http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-02-07-/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender
für 25 ein echter schnapper


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag zum CRC-Schnäppchen mit 4x Bremsbelägen:
Mailt dazu, daß sie auch alle 4 mitschicken, sonst müßt ihr hinterher reklamieren  , was aber schnell + freundlich von statten geht.


----------



## praktica (27. Juni 2012)

Last Herb noch mal deutlich günstiger:

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epag...62325/Products/000228/SubProducts/000228-0008

Ehemals 2000 danach 1000 und jetzt mit leicht gebrauchtem Dämpfer 920 und ohne Dämpfer 850.

Jetzt würde ich vll. sogar zuschlagen, aber nur noch in S&M

Nach wie vor suche ich einen Last Herb 180 L...


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Juni 2012)

mw-1986 schrieb:


> *Rock Shox - Sektor RL Dual Position* 1 1/8 mit 20mm Steckachse für 315
> Jemand billiger gesehen?
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...osition-Coil-Crown-Adj-1-1-8-2012::28249.html



die da?

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...kshox-sektor-rl-dpc-150-mm-maxle-lite-schwarz


----------



## faradfara (27. Juni 2012)

Nuke Proof Snap - 4x, Dirt, Street Rahmen für 235 
Baugleich mit dem 2012, nur andere Decals:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Street-Rahmen-2011-Regular-SALE-::26246.html

bzw. in größer:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...irt-Street-Rahmen-2011-Long-SALE-::26247.html


----------



## Deleted 186364 (27. Juni 2012)

Radon ZR Team 7.0 in Schwarz bei bikediscount als tagesartikel für *899 euro excl versandkosten.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58206/zr-team-7-0.html
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (27. Juni 2012)

Schokokeks_ schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 7.0 in Schwarz bei bikediscount als tagesartikel für *899 euro excl versandkosten.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58206/zr-team-7-0.html
> *



Laufend Räder im Tagesangebot. Schätze die haben dieses Jahr wegen 29er Welle Absatzproblem. Würde dringend warten bis SSV demnächst, die sitzen auf den Böcken. Sogar CH3 gibts überall noch vorne und hinten, weil die Leute 29er wollen.

Achja!

Duschen für Biker 
http://www.mydealz.de/19215/2-x-head-shoulders-2000ml-kostenlos-wert-20e/


----------



## zuki (27. Juni 2012)

Avid XO Discbrake Set für VR und HR für Matchmaker X ohne Rotoren 170 Euro.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9923


----------



## mw-1986 (27. Juni 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> die da?
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...kshox-sektor-rl-dpc-150-mm-maxle-lite-schwarz


 
Leider nicht die Dual Position... Aber danke für die Mühe 

Suche neue SHIMANO XT GRUPPE M780 3X10 mit DISC 
Jemand billiger gesehen????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261028131346&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (27. Juni 2012)

mw-1986 schrieb:


> Leider nicht die Dual Position... Aber danke für die Mühe
> 
> Suche neue SHIMANO XT GRUPPE M780 3X10 mit DISC
> Jemand billiger gesehen????
> ...



Es gibt noch ein "Suche ein Schnäppchen Tread" - nur mal so zur Information 

LeafCycles Fixie Rahmen -46%
http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=4882


----------



## Freefloh (27. Juni 2012)

Hier eine SID RLT in weiß.
Finde ich recht günstig für 299.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_227&products_id=9889
Hat jemand ein Tip für ne schwarz glänzende REBA oder SID mit 1 1/8 Schaft?

VG Freefloh


----------



## Toolkid (28. Juni 2012)

Für den Fall, dass der Code nur einmal gültig ist: First come, first serve.


----------



## Kesan (28. Juni 2012)

Gutschein 60 für 29,90 bei DailyDeal für den Onlineshop Profirad noch über 14 Stunden. Kann zu dem Shop nichts sagen aber vielleicht ist ja für jemand was dabei.

http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping/gutschein-shopping-profirad-220612


----------



## gomerline (28. Juni 2012)

*Gutschein **dd_2806 verwenden und als Neukunde bestellen gibt nochmal 10â¬ Rabatt!
*


----------



## Markusso (28. Juni 2012)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hier eine SID RLT in weiß.
> Finde ich recht günstig für 299.
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_227&products_id=9889
> Hat jemand ein Tip für ne schwarz glänzende REBA oder SID mit 1 1/8 Schaft?
> ...



bei rcz


----------



## paulkoeln (29. Juni 2012)

*BIKEINN Gutschein - 5% Rabatt *

*http://goo.gl/gI0k4*

*Raddiscount Gutschein - 10 Euro Rabatt *

*http://goo.gl/XJc45*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## much175 (29. Juni 2012)

gÃ¼nstige Fat Alberts Evo fÃ¼r 65â¬

Hat die jemand noch billiger gesehen?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-PaceStar-TrailStar-2er-Set-Faltreifen-.html


----------



## masterchris_99 (29. Juni 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Gutschein 60 für 29,90 bei DailyDeal für den Onlineshop Profirad noch über 14 Stunden. Kann zu dem Shop nichts sagen aber vielleicht ist ja für jemand was dabei.
> 
> http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping/gutschein-shopping-profirad-220612



Der Deuter Race EXP Air Rucksack ist da eh schon am günstigsten!

http://www.profirad.de/deuter-race-rucksack-p-10937.html


----------



## Freefloh (29. Juni 2012)

@ Markusso jepp, aber wie immer nicht auf Lager.

@all bei Ebay gibt es wieder den 3T XIDA TEAM Carbon Lenker in 640mm breite für 49.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Lenker-3...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5ae63110b4


----------



## Deleted 186364 (29. Juni 2012)

Bei meinpaket.de gibts wieder die * Go Pro Hero HD 2 Outdoor Edition** für 236 euro *inkl dem gutscheincode *MPFACEBOOK15

*https://www.meinpaket.de/de/8796172...eras/hd-hero2-outdoor-edition/highlights.html


----------



## honesaint (29. Juni 2012)

Bei Wiggle 10% auf alles! Code: EXTRA10

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/

z.B. Hope Hoops LRS nur 301,60 inkl Versand!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (29. Juni 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> *Gutschein **dd_2806 verwenden und als Neukunde bestellen gibt nochmal 10 Rabatt!
> *



Gutscheincode PP20Pr121 verwenden und 20 sparen bei einer Bestellung über 300


----------



## Ufo84 (30. Juni 2012)

servus five ten high impact und normal 95eus

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Five-Ten-Impact-2-High-Schuh-2012::10101.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2012)

Bei Sport Bittl in MÃ¼nchen und Umgebung (und mit eingeschrÃ¤nkter Auswahl auch Online) gibt es bis 07.07. 20% auf Alles (auÃer Service, BÃ¼cher und Komplettbikes).
FÃ¼r Bekleidung, Werkzeug und Kleinteile lohnt sich das allerdings. 

Habe fÃ¼r 32â¬ Roeckl Moleno Handschuhe, 24â¬ Topeak mini 20 Tool und 20â¬ Ergon GA1 Evo und einige Maloja Shirts mit entsprechendem Rabatt mitgenommen.


----------



## dunkelfalke (30. Juni 2012)

Kam gerade per Mail:



> Vom 30.6.2012 bis einschließlich 31.7.2012 wirds so richtig heiß:
> 
> Sie erhalten auf ALLE Rucksacke, Taschen, Kinderkraxen, Radtaschen, Hufttaschen, Geldborsen, Trinkblasen, Laptoptaschen, Beutel, Reisegepack... 25 % RABATT !
> Ihr Stammkunden-Kupon-Code: SKG-M4S24L27R14


Ist bei sport-klausmann.de und kann mehrfach verwendet werden. Ich selbst brauche nichts, wurde in letzter Zeit von Globetrotter mit Gutscheinen zugeworfen und somit alles gekauft, was ich an so Zeugs brauchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. Juli 2012)

Ist Bergab Dieter jetzt der Nachfolge Spam Account fÃ¼r die Bikebox Eitdorf?

Hier gÃ¼nstiger fÃ¼r je 126â¬:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/avid-elixir-carbon-x0-g3-rear-black-blue.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/avid-elixir-carbon-x0-g3-front-black-black-1.html

Oder als Set ohne Scheiben fÃ¼r 199:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Scheiben...d-blau-Postmount-X-0-/230805105120#vi-content

EDIT: ok, das mit bergab-dieter hat sich wohl erledigt.


----------



## Cawi (1. Juli 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass der Code nur einmal gültig ist: First come, first serve.



Hat schon jemand versucht? ansonsten würde ich wohl zuschlagen, in der Hoffnung, dass der Code funktioniert.

Nächstgünstigster Preis für die Crossride UB - 140 bei berg-ab.de
Wer billiger gesehen?


----------



## BENDERR (2. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a36371/crossride-ub-011-schwarz.html


----------



## Petrum (2. Juli 2012)

bei www.ceednow.com ist im Juli alles Versandkostenfrei!! Lohnt sich echt mal reinzuschauen, haben echt n paar coole Marken dabei.


----------



## itchyp (2. Juli 2012)

Petrum schrieb:


> bei www.ceednow.com ist im Juli alles Versandkostenfrei!! Lohnt sich echt mal reinzuschauen, haben echt n paar coole Marken dabei.



Ich weis nicht ob ihr es schon wisst, aber bei Amazon ist ab 20  auch alles versandkostenfrei

Sorry aber meiner Meinung sollten die Schnäppchen, die hier gepostet werden schon etwas präziser sein...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. Juli 2012)

Fehler?

Spank Subrosa+Tune King/kong 175â¬

http://www.bikestore.cc/panchowheels-spank-subrosa-evopwnovatecis2000divfarben-p-179687.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (2. Juli 2012)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Fehler?
> 
> Spank Subrosa+Tune King/kong 175â¬
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/panchowheels-spank-subrosa-evopwnovatecis2000divfarben-p-179687.html



hab ich am wochenende auch schon gesehen... aber nachdem es ja aus versehen in der kategorie mit den PW/novatec naben ist, denke ich nicht. dass man tunes bekommt.

zusÃ¤tzlich gibt es noch einen LRS mit tune king/kong, subrosa ABER centerlock aufnahme... existiert in der form ja nicht mal... tune naben haben immer 6 loch


----------



## JDEM (2. Juli 2012)

Wird wohl ein Fehler sein...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. Juli 2012)

Hab sie mal per Nachname bestellt.
Als Novatecvariante wäre der Preis auch top, allerdings ist nichtmal die Nabenausführung angegeben.


----------



## aibeekey (2. Juli 2012)

ja, der preis is auch so mehr als okay.

auch die spike evo 35 mit novatec nabe sind mit 265 euro günstig.

leider nur in 150mm fürs HR...

http://www.bikestore.cc/panchowheels-spank-spike-evopwnovatecis2000divfarben-p-179798.html


----------



## bobons (2. Juli 2012)

Werkzeug: Knipex 9561-190 Zange für Hüllen und Innenzüge - 23,95 Euro.
Versandkostenfrei, man kann z.B. mit diesem 9,95 Euro-Gutschein noch irgendwas dazukaufen: http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/voelkner.
Sonst kostet die Zange 23-28 Euro + Versand.


----------



## Petrum (3. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ihr es schon wisst, aber bei Amazon ist ab 20  auch alles versandkostenfrei
> 
> Sorry aber meiner Meinung sollten die Schnäppchen, die hier gepostet werden schon etwas präziser sein...



dann halt richtig: ( hab ich mir jetzt bestellt)

BlackMarket Malice Rahmen mit der DJ1 Gabel zusammen für 379 und mit dem Gutschein nochmal 10 Euro weniger. 
http://www.ceednow.com/blk-mrkt-malice-dj1-rahmen-gabelset.html
*
*


----------



## aibeekey (3. Juli 2012)

also der preis für den spank subrosa LRS (vorherige seite) wurde nun korrigiert.
mit novatec 265

allerdings habe ich angefragt, ob man den Spank Spike evo LRS auch mit 135er HR naben bekommen kann -> geht 

Spank Spike EVO 35 // Novatec 20mm + 135 oder 150 mm // DT Comp // Messing

=> 265 Euro

http://www.bikestore.cc/panchowheels-spank-spike-evopwnovatecis2000divfarben-p-179798.html


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

die Magura-Storm-SL Scheiben werden immer gÃ¼nstiger 

Hier fÃ¼r 33,-- eine 180er+160er... (Versand 4,90â¬)

http://cesur.de/gx2/product_info.php?info=p972_magura-bremsscheiben-160mm---180mm-sl-rotor-6-loch.html

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## Peter-S (3. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sports-Video-Camera-Digital-Recorder/dp/B003URUXVQ/ref=pd_sim_ce_1"]Mini Sport DV[/ame] fÃ¼r 18,35 â¬uronen


----------



## peh (3. Juli 2012)

Mini Sport DV fÃ¼r 7,84 â¬uronen.

Die Dinger haben Ã¼brigens zu wenig Weitwinkel, um als Fahrradkamera wirklich interessant zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleso (3. Juli 2012)

Garmin Edge 500 + 800 in versch. Varianten:   http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## Sera (3. Juli 2012)

laleso schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 500 + 800 in versch. Varianten:   http://www.outdoor-broker.de/



Edge 500 hier noch etwas (3 Euro) billiger


----------



## Kesan (3. Juli 2012)

SLX 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash FC-M665 für 85,90 bei Bikeunit. Auch wenn es nicht so direkt aus der Beschreibung herauszulesen ist, Innenlager war bei mir dabei.

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html

Berwertung nutzen für 5 Rabatt


----------



## provester (3. Juli 2012)

was für die DH-Fraktion: GT Fury inkl. Dämpfer!

http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=1485


----------



## Deleted 186364 (4. Juli 2012)

*Radon ZR Team 7.0 2012* in *Weiß für 888 euro* excl versandkosten

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58228/zr-team-7-0.html#

11 euro billiger als das letzte mal.


----------



## flowbike (4. Juli 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> SLX 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash FC-M665 für 85,90 bei Bikeunit. Auch wenn es nicht so direkt aus der Beschreibung herauszulesen ist, Innenlager war bei mir dabei.
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html
> 
> Berwertung nutzen für 5 Rabatt


Kurbellänge beachten! Diese hat nur 170mm


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Juli 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Kurbellänge beachten! Diese hat nur 170mm



Gestern war die 175er auch noch lieferbar, als das gepostet wurde


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2012)

Eben, Kumpel war nämlich grad auf der Suche dem hab ich das dann direkt gesteckt. Inkl. 10 Euro Gutschein den ich noch von Bikeunit über hatte.


----------



## famagoer (4. Juli 2012)

Crank Brothers Joplin in 400mm/30.9 für 124 Euro - aber nur mit 75mm Absenkung 

CB Joplin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (4. Juli 2012)

"Größter Ausverkauf aller Zeiten bei CRC" http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/

Wenn jemand was gutes findet, kann ers ja posten, sind irgendwie 37 seiten, ich such mal bisschen


----------



## siggi985 (4. Juli 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66818 im Vergleich zum normalen Preis unschlagbar


----------



## Laphroaig10 (5. Juli 2012)

hat zwar nichts mit Bikes zu tun, aber vielleicht kanns der ein oder andere ja brauchen
6 Monate Lovefilm Flatrate 1 Gutschein für Neukunden 18,99
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00562IML6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=damaz10-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00562IML6"]Amazon[/ame]


----------



## JDEM (5. Juli 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66818 im Vergleich zum normalen Preis unschlagbar



Die Commencál Dinger sind der Hammer... leiht mir jemand Geld?


----------



## TT-296 (5. Juli 2012)

Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 Carbon 31.8 Vorbau schwarz/silber
99,99 EUR statt 299,- EUR


... ok, die UVP ist auch echt ne Frechheit. Aber schick ist er.


----------



## krysheri (6. Juli 2012)

*Formula* HR-Bremse '10 The One 7*3,52 â¬*
* Shimano* Innenlagerschalen Ultegra *7,68 â¬*
*Syncros* Laufradsatz FL 29" *200,- â¬*
*Syncros* Laufradsatz FR light *200,- â¬*
*FSA* Lenker XC-180 *15,20 â¬*
*FSA* SattelstÃ¼tze SP-FR-270 *7,92 â¬*
*FSA* Tretlager Gravity Light BB30 *79,20 â¬*
*RockShox* Federgabel Reba RLT *167,20 â¬*
*Syncros* Lenker AM Carbon 6*0,- â¬*
*SRAM* Schalthebel Trigger XO ESP *76,- â¬*
*SRAM *Schaltwerk XO *72,- â¬*
*Truvativ *Tretlager Noir XC 3.3 PF rot *143,20 â¬*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Juli 2012)

deine links funktionieren nicht.


----------



## njoerd (6. Juli 2012)

hmm... bei mir schon


----------



## BigJohn (6. Juli 2012)

Funktionieren tun sie schon, aber die Preise sind alle falsch.


----------



## bastelfreak (6. Juli 2012)

Die gelten erst wenn du sie im Warenkorb hast und als Kunde eingeloggt bist.


----------



## Sahnie (6. Juli 2012)

Man muss natürlich"VIP-Kunde" sein...

Für Normalsterbliche gelten die Preise nicht.


----------



## praktica (6. Juli 2012)

Sram X0 Short in Rot 2012
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-rear-derailleur-x0-10v-short-cage-red.html

HÃ¤tte ich gewusst das ich mir eine HS kaufe hÃ¤tte ich mir nicht ein langes aus Ebay fÃ¼r 100â¬ ersteigert (ungenutzt)...naja...vll. haben andere mehr GlÃ¼ck.


----------



## Deleted 186364 (6. Juli 2012)

*Radon ZR Team 6.0 *für *699 euro statt 799 *euro http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58198/zr-team-6-0.html *EDIT: Kostet jetzt wieder 799 euro.*

Und dann gibts noch das *Radon ZR Race 6.0 für 999 euro statt 1099 euro http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a58210/zr-race-6-0.html . *Jeweils excl versandkosten.


----------



## JDEM (6. Juli 2012)

Bei Actionsports sind schon viele 2012er Kompletträder um ca 15% reduziert, lohnt sich vielleicht für jemanden!


----------



## Peter-S (7. Juli 2012)

Bei BOC gibt es einige Syntace-Artikel ordentlich reduziert z.B. Syntace MTB-Lenker Vector DH fÃ¼r 66,99 â¬uronen


----------



## Mürre (8. Juli 2012)

Spart dir 3â¬ zum Normalpreis bei Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn es 12° und 18 mm sein dürfen:

SYNTACE Vector DH 318 7075, 44,99  + 5,00  Versand

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenker-SYNTA...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35bc32cd9f


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2012)

VDO MC1.0+ fÃ¼r 50â¬. Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2012)

http://www.decathlon.de/laufradsatz-26quot-mt-65-disc-id_8209307.html

Shimano MT 65 Disc Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 200â¬.


----------



## lt-midseason07 (9. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> http://www.decathlon.de/laufradsatz-26quot-mt-65-disc-id_8209307.html
> 
> Shimano MT 65 Disc Laufradsatz für 200.



sorry, aber das ist echt kein Schnapper...
z.B. hier https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...E-TH____361114_11643.html?campaign=googlebase

oder

http://www.slanecycles.com/shimano-...&delivery=81&sesid=g7lgndn6atr5rtob4jae4p1kn6


----------



## Leemi (9. Juli 2012)

Revelation 29er Tapered (leider nur die Dual Position Air Version):
377,47 (+18,88 Versand)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FORSRRL...ampaign=491658271b-Neil+Neil&utm_medium=email


----------



## Deleted 186364 (10. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder gibts das ZR Team 7.0 in weiß für 888 euro (statt 999 euro) excl versandkosten.

ZR Team 7.0


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2012)

Leemi schrieb:


> Revelation 29er Tapered (leider nur die Dual Position Air Version):
> 377,47 (+18,88 Versand)
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FORSRRL...ampaign=491658271b-Neil+Neil&utm_medium=email



ausverkauft


----------



## Lynus (10. Juli 2012)

SRAM X9 und X0 (9-/10-fach) Schaltwerke günstig bei RCZ:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/antrieb/schaltwerke.html

Falls jemand fragen sollte:
Nein, ich hab keinen aktuellen Code für RCZ.


----------



## austriacarp (10. Juli 2012)

Da ist aber kein Schnäppchen dabei bei den Utopischen Preisen kann man leicht mal 50% geben
zum vergleich das mit 22% verbilligte Saint Schaltwerk für 115 gibt es für 89 und das bei mehreren Händlern. Nicht von den Rabatten Blenden lassen wenn die normal Verkaufspreise doppelt so hoch sind.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10546/saint-schaltwerk-rd-m810-gs.html
oder das Shimao XT mit 47% verbilligt gibt es für mehr als 10 billiger hier ebenso die X0 und X9 Schaltwerke
http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...=5&ig2id=171&iid=7693&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (10. Juli 2012)

Wer lesen kann.... Ich hab eindeutig von *SRAM* Schaltwerken geschrieben!

Kein Post ohne Schnäppchen:
RADON R1 Rennrad mit Ultegra-Komponenten (Schalthebel, -werk und Umwerfer) für 849 Euro


----------



## zivan (10. Juli 2012)

Avid Code Brake Pads with Steel Backplate  2,93â¬

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/avid-code-organic-brake-pads-with-steel-backplate/?pr=1104


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juli 2012)

Bei Wiggle ist es nur immer Blöd mit den oft nicht passenden oder fehlenden Produktbeschreibungen. Woher weiß ich jetzt für welche Code die passen? Bei den Reifen steht auch oft Black Chilli obwohl es gar keiner sein kann etc.


----------



## trixter78 (11. Juli 2012)

Diverse Avid Bremsen bei RCZ
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/cms/index/noRoute/?limit=80

z.B.
AVID Code - 203mm - IS - G2 - FRONT White - *87,70â¬*
oder
AVID 011 Elixir CR Carbon - X9 - 185mm - IS - G3 - FRONT Grey/Black - *64,31 â¬*


----------



## Vincenzo (11. Juli 2012)

Continental X King: 2 Stück für 31,95

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stuck-MTB-Reifen-Continental-X-King-26x2-4-Faltreifen-60-559-xking-in-schwarz-/400308924036?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d34456e84


----------



## Metrum (11. Juli 2012)

Conti ohne Black Chili ist nix wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (11. Juli 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Conti ohne Black Chili ist nix wert.



Für "Normal"-User schon!


Höher, schneller, weiter usw... 

...muss nicht immer sein.


----------



## Vincenzo (11. Juli 2012)

Ist ja trotzdem ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Sahnie (12. Juli 2012)

Die Billig-Contis die ich mir mal geholt habe waren wirklich eine Katastrophe: Eierten, die Wulst war rutschig, so dass ich mir ein paar Schläuche ruiniert habe, die Karkasse hat regelrecht geknistert beim Fahren. Das sind die Dinger aus Indien, kann ich nur von abraten.


----------



## ollum104 (12. Juli 2012)

five ten Schuhe bei der Bikeinsel um einige Euro reduziert


----------



## peh (12. Juli 2012)

Bikeinsel schreibt:


> Achtung: Dieser Artikel kann nicht umgetauscht oder retourniert werden, da Schlussverkauf!


Ich glaube zwar nciht, dass das legal ist, aber es klingt nach Ärger im Falle eines Widerrufs.

Edit: Danke gomerline, ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass das Österreicher sind. Ich bin eh irgendwie blind - oder ist dort die Schuhgrößenwahl tatsächlich nicht möglich?


----------



## gomerline (12. Juli 2012)

Jo, für Deutsche gilt bei Lieferung nach Deutschland auch das deutsche Widerrufsrecht. 
Allerdings würde es mich auch wundern, wenn das österreichische Widerrufsrecht sowas zulasen würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2012)

Bei der Bikeinsel gibts zb die 160er deville fÃ¼r 750â¬. Im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern ist der Preis schon sehr gut. Gibt auch ein paar andere SchnÃ¤ppchen,..


----------



## nullstein (12. Juli 2012)

Da würde ich vorher lieber nachfragen.Die Bikeinsel hält ihren Shop nicht unbedingt aktuell.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Juli 2012)

der Knaller des Tages im verkehrten Sinn die neue Fox D.O.S.S. Vario Sattelstütze 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rio-Sattelstuetze-2013::32165.html?refID=totd


----------



## K3RMIT (13. Juli 2012)

Für die Rennradler unter uns 
http://www.il-diavolo.com/de/products/K-Force-light/1207/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2012)

Oder für diejenigen, die es werden wollen:

Hibike - Giant OCR LTD Rennrad M (50cm) - Der Artikel weist leichte Lagerspuren auf - 699 Euro!


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Juli 2012)

Casco Viper MX MTB Helm für  89,- mit Kinnschutz in der trendfarbe surf oliv 

Ebay Link


----------



## tommi101 (13. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> der Knaller des Tages im verkehrten Sinn die neue Fox D.O.S.S. Vario Sattelstütze
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rio-Sattelstuetze-2013::32165.html?refID=totd



Immerhin 100mm (wer braucht schon 125mm??) Verstellbereich.......und SOFORT LIEFERBAR!
Da nehm`ich doch gleich mal zwei... 

Edit:
Kurbelschnäppchen von RaceFace:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54843


----------



## Deleted 186364 (14. Juli 2012)

Bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58286/stage-6-0.html gibts heute das *Radon Stage 6.0 für 1299 euro* statt 1499.


----------



## praktica (14. Juli 2012)

Jehlbikes Gutschein 

35â¬ Warengutschein fÃ¼r Ihren nÃ¤chsten Einkauf 
Sehr geehrter Herr , 
vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung in unserem Webshop vom 29.05.2012!
Als DankeschÃ¶n mÃ¶chten wir Ihnen hiermit einen Warengutschein in HÃ¶he von EUR 35,- Ã¼berreichen.  
Ihr persÃ¶nlicher Gutscheincode:  
CAjVbjQp  

Diesen Gutschein (gÃ¼ltig bis zum 27.08.2012) kÃ¶nnen Sie bei Ihrer nÃ¤chsten Online-Bestellung bei uns ab einem Mindestbestellwert von EUR 500,- einlÃ¶sen (ausgenommen sind Liveshopping-Artikel).  
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Ihr jehlebikes.de Team  

Da ich eig nur bei BMO bestelle da ich mit den 10% Rabatt meistens gÃ¼nstiger komme, brauche ich den Gutschein nicht. Selbst wenn ich etwas bei denen Bestelle, komme ich nicht auf 500 takken.

Wer will, der soll ihn benutzen und mir bitte bscheid geben sobald er weg ist, damit ich das hier editieren kann.


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. Juli 2012)

Pedros Vise Whip Kassettenzange
Kann ich nur empfehlen und ist bei CNC echt günstig.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=702_810&products_id=7102


----------



## praktica (14. Juli 2012)

Dann lieber so :
http://www.yatego.com/jh-bikes/p,4b...g&utm_medium=preisvergleich&utm_campaign=free

Deutlich günstiger und funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 
Hab mir damals bei Aldi ein Set gekauft und das hält auch nach 8 Kassetten wie am ersten Tag. Ich tausche sowas zumindest nich sooo oft^^.


----------



## njoerd (14. Juli 2012)

für die schmaleren unter uns. Plaztangst Deflector black/green & black/pink


http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-deflector-blackgreen/239709.html

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-deflector-blackpink/239716.html


----------



## Bike Fan (14. Juli 2012)

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/sattelstuetzen/votec-truvativ-t-20/318361.html

Noch keine P6 gesehen die so günstig ist, leider passt sie bei mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (15. Juli 2012)

Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1 170mm/36T Kurbel

für unschlagbare 39,95 + 4,90 Versand

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400306521262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## eljugador (16. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein echt gutes Angebot for nen cane creek doubel barrel air

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...arrel-Air-Daempfer-Teflon-Buchsen::31164.html

ps schaut euch mal mein bike an wer interesse hat bitte melden


----------



## gravityjunkie (18. Juli 2012)

Die aktuellen Nukeproof-Rahmen 33% reduziert...

Chainreaction Nukeproof


----------



## Seader (18. Juli 2012)

jup, nicht nur das: auch div. komplettbikes gut reduziert, kona, ghost, vitus, commencal, ... einfach mal reinschaun


----------



## Deleted 186364 (19. Juli 2012)

Das *Radon ZR Race 8.0 *gibts heute bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58223/zr-race-8-0.html* für 1299 euro statt 1499 euro*. Gilt bis 23:59 uhr


----------



## jackasses (19. Juli 2012)

spam nicht als schokokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (19. Juli 2012)

Bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com:

ROCKSHOX 011 REBA RL Dual Air Disc 100 mm - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver = 153.36e instead of 575.97e
ROCKSHOX 011 REBA RL Dual Air Disc 100 mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black/Silver = 153.36e instead of 575.97e
ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 29er 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - Tapered - Lockout - White/Silver = 190.37e instead of 595.19e
In order to get these prices, please use the code : RCZRSD on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
Offer available until Sunday 22nd July 2012 at midnight (CET)

ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 100 mm - Axle 15mm - Disc - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver = 230.35e instead of 652.89e
ROCKSHOX 011 SID RLT Dual Air Disc 100 mm - Axle 9mm - TAPERED - Poplock - Black/Silver = 230.35e instead of 633.65e
In order to get these prices, please use the code : RCZRSE on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
Offer available until Sunday 22nd July 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## Deleted 186364 (19. Juli 2012)

jackasses schrieb:


> spam nicht als schokokeks



Wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## Feldwiesel (19. Juli 2012)

DailyDeal hat wieder nen ProfiRad Gutschein.
60 Gutschein für 29,90.
Mindestbestellwert 100
http://dailydeal.de/gutschein-shopping-profirad-wertgutschein-170712


----------



## gomerline (19. Juli 2012)

Wer zwei nimmt, bekommt mit dem Code dd_summer noch 20 Rabatt, jeden Gutschein also effektiv für 19,90


----------



## RW_Eddy (19. Juli 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Wer zwei nimmt, bekommt mit dem Code dd_summer noch 20 Rabatt, jeden Gutschein also effektiv für 19,90



Funktioniert bei mir nicht.....
Hast Du es ausprobiert?


----------



## gomerline (19. Juli 2012)

Jop, 21:53Uhr bestellt.
â¬: wurde scheinbar deaktiviert. 10â¬ gehen noch: _DD_10PAC_


----------



## RW_Eddy (20. Juli 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Jop, 21:53Uhr bestellt.
> : wurde scheinbar deaktiviert. 10 gehen noch: _DD_10PAC_


----------



## Gorilla-1 (20. Juli 2012)

Beim Outdoor-Broker gibts DT-Swiss Felgen zu guten Preisen...
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2012)

die felgen sind übrigends nur der äußere ring.

das sind laufräder.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Juli 2012)

Das stÃ¶rende Zeug innerhalb des Rings kriegt man damit leicht weg:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Knipex-180-VDE-Seitenschneider-180mm/dp/B0001P0CC0"]Knipex 70 06 180 VDE Seitenschneider 180mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Novatec 4in1 Naben fÃ¼r 59â¬ bei CNC
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=11774


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Juli 2012)

FOX Ausverkauf


----------



## Feltz2009 (20. Juli 2012)

Fox Ausverkauf  hier mit Link Sorry





http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-BLOW-OUT/?listing_sort=&listing_count=96&FOX-BLOW-OUT=&cat=c119&cPath=119&page=1


----------



## mistermoo (20. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die felgen sind übrigends nur der äußere ring.
> 
> das sind laufräder.



 

für diejenigen wo da Pulvermischungen nicht mögen

Penco hier nochmals im Preis gesenkt. Grapefruit ist genial.
Brombeere doch gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=6,11;product=16122

wer eh beim 24er bestellen will, ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## markus-maximus (20. Juli 2012)

bei rose gibt es syncros fr light laufräder für 250 anstatt 599 - habe sie mal blind bestellt..

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/syncros-mtb--laufradsatz-fr-light/aid:449231


----------



## aguero (20. Juli 2012)

Gutscheine Ã¼ber 7,50â¬ fÃ¼r alle facebook follower von BIKE-O-MANIA.
Sollte sich lohnen, da der mindestbestellwert bei nur 45â¬ liegt:

https://www.facebook.com/BikeOMania/app_115196888565012


----------



## brainnessel (21. Juli 2012)

2 x schwalbe rocket ron 2.25 evo für 49 eur. 

http://www.bikestore.cc/schwalbe-rocket-26x225-evolution-falt-2stk-packung-p-173900.html


----------



## lestich (22. Juli 2012)

2012er Boxxer reduziert:
Boxxer RC 479 
Boxxer R2C2 699 
Boxxer WC 949 

Ausserdem nette Facebook Aktion, Werbe Paket inkl. Service Paket für RS Gabel zu gewinnen


----------



## .floe. (23. Juli 2012)

2011er MZ 66 RC3 Evo Ti:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54732

DMR Vault in Rot und Grün günstiger:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62237

Zu schade, dass ich grad nix brauche


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass crc unter einer bestimmten summe nicht mehr kostenlos nach Deutschland liefert?



Ein Klick auf der HP auf Delivery too much?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/PostageInformation.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (23. Juli 2012)

Easton Haven Vorbau in 55mm oder 70mm Länge für 49,99 bei Stadler, sonst meist um die 70-80.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-vorbau-haven.html,a24026


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juli 2012)

BÃ¤m!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54732&PartnerID=11816 
MZ 66 Ti Evo 2011er fÃ¼r 565â¬


----------



## singsang (24. Juli 2012)

Avid Elixir CR Carbon Rot ab 119


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Juli 2012)

singsang schrieb:


> Avid Elixir CR Carbon Rot ab 119



Die "alte" CR die wohl praktisch das gleiche war, gabs im Set für 150. Irgendwie nicht so der richtige Schnapper.


----------



## singsang (24. Juli 2012)

wo denn?


----------



## bobons (25. Juli 2012)

singsang schrieb:


> wo denn?



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9833

In Weiss mit Scheiben 20 Euro mehr.

Übrigens ist das hier immer noch ein Schnapper: Shimano Deore XT Centerlock Disc HB/FH-M775 Nabensatz 32 Loch ohne Schnellspanner für 37 Euro

Auch nicht günstiger gefunden: XTR FC-M980-Kurbel für 299 zukünftige D-Mark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (25. Juli 2012)

Naja ist auch günstig, der Vergleich aber hinkt, 
denn das ist aber die Version mit Alu Hebeln und "ohne alles".

Wenn du die Carbon Version haben möchtest und bis du alle Scheiben und Adapter hast, bist Schlussendlich mit mehr geld dabei.


----------



## log11 (25. Juli 2012)

Radon Skeen 7.0 zum absoluten Hammerpreis. 1499â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58333/skeen-7-0.html

Da kann man kaum wiederstehen.


----------



## Lolo07 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Lorenz-gr88, *Avid Elixir 9   Set 180/180mm  nur 219*
2012er Modell die sehen aber toll aus, stört nicht das unrunde Scheibenprofil?


gruß Bilo12


----------



## Egika (25. Juli 2012)

bei mir steht da "Ausverkauft"...


----------



## Chicane (25. Juli 2012)

Hier gibt es die Elixir 9 mit 160/160 noch für 199 Euro.


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. Juli 2012)

B&W - Radkoffer
(Robuster Radkoffer in 2 Designs mit Laufradtasche)

249,00  => http://www.outdoor-broker.de/b-w-radkoffer.html


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2012)

verdammt, hätte ich doch die paar wochen gewartet, bis die 66 runter kommt, anstatt die totem zu nehmen.. -.-'


----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2012)

Syntace F149 in 75mm 1 1/8 31,8mm für 29,99

Grad bei eBay gefunden

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=230790713172&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=35529802853


----------



## .floe. (26. Juli 2012)

Hope Seat Clamp Bolt / QR:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=hope+seat

SDG I-Fly I-Beam diverse Farben:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52140

Leatt diverse Artikel stark reduziert:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=leatt

Aus dem XXL Sale von CRC muss man sich das beste rauspicken...viel Müll dabei, aber auch ein paar echte Schnäppchen. Leider sind nicht alle Farben und / oder Maße reduziert oder verfügbar. Das Stöbern kann sich dennoch lohnen.


----------



## siq (26. Juli 2012)

eine Suntour Axon RLD 100mm für 169EUR. Mehr Federgabel für's Geld wird wohl schwierig...
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_228&products_id=5453


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Juli 2012)

661 Veggie Knee in L. Preisvorschlag 15â¬ wird akzeptiert. Also incl. Versand 23,5â¬.
Im Shop auch andere GrÃ¶Ãen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/310414064416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bs99 (26. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 661 Veggie Knee in L. Preisvorschlag 15â¬ wird akzeptiert. Also incl. Versand 23,5â¬.
> Im Shop auch andere GrÃ¶Ãen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/310414064416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Danke, schon bestellt. Hab auch die Ellenbogen-Schoner von denen und die sind sehr bequem.

Toller am-hardtail frame um weniger als 200,-

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=80660

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=80659


----------



## austriacarp (27. Juli 2012)

Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step 550.-

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_227&products_id=10023


----------



## KampfkazzZ (27. Juli 2012)

Sram Kassette PG-990 11-34 Zähne mit rotem Spider 
für 45,00 Euro

Sram Kassette PG-990 11-32 Zähne mit rotem Spider 
für 49,99 Euro


----------



## Egika (27. Juli 2012)

Kann das Schnäppchen hier nicht erkennen.
Für den Preis kriege ich das Teil bei allen üblichen Verdächtigen.
z.B. hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2888/pg-990-powerglide-ii-kassette-11-32.html


----------



## KampfkazzZ (27. Juli 2012)

Bei der 11-32er Kassette magst du Recht haben. 
Die 11-34er Kassette kostet im von dir verlinkten Laden mit 54,95 Euro allerdings 9,95 Euro mehr. Vielleicht findest du die auch noch irgendwo zum selben Preis und postest das Ergebnis hier - dann gibts wenigstens ne Alternative, wenn sie bei bikeunit ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Egika (27. Juli 2012)

sorry fÃ¼r's off-topic:
Ich verstehe den Thread hier nicht so, dass Artikel verlinkt werden, die ich bei der Google Shopping Suche selbst zum gÃ¼nstigsten Preis (der im Zweifel 5,-â¬ unter dem anderer Shops liegt) finden kann. Das ist dann der gÃ¼nstigste Preis, aber nach meiner Definition nicht automatisch ein SchnÃ¤ppchen.

Sinn der Sache ist es hier doch, Artikel zu posten, die die Google-Suche eben nicht ausspuckt...

Nix fÃ¼r ungut,
Egika


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2012)

DMR Vault in ROT für 76 bei CRC


----------



## piilu (28. Juli 2012)

Bei Trek in Essen gibts das Slash 7 fÃ¼r 2500â¬
http://www.trek-bikes.info/component/content/article/23/236-angebot-slash-7-2012.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (28. Juli 2012)

Blackspire 808 Riser Bar in blau, grün, grau und orange für 37,66 


----------



## Robby810 (29. Juli 2012)

Gestern beim Rose Lagerverkauf gesehen. Formula R1 vorne und hinten , allerdings in Weiss/gold, Inc. Scheiben und Adapter 180/160. 2011 Model für 179,- . Und noch jede Menge da. Wer da farblich flexibel ist wirds wohl kaum günstiger kriegen. Ach ja, für glaube ich 220,- mit Carbonhebeln


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2012)

Bei CRC Hope Tech M4 fÃ¼r insgesamt 280â¬. Alleine VR 130â¬ und HR Ca. 150â¬


----------



## bobons (29. Juli 2012)

Kam mir günstig vor, vielleicht einen Post wert: Syncros FR Factory Steuersatz Edelstahl 1 1/8" 29 Euro.

Kurz gesucht nach Berichten:



			
				MTBR schrieb:
			
		

> bought used from a dude who rides pretty hard and was holding up fine. Then I hit a pickup truck doing about 25 mph. The impact trashed a Marzocchi fork, bent a White ind hub, the brake rotor, and completely trashed the front wheel. The headset was undamaged. It is currently doing duty on my FSR with no problems at all.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2012)

Sun Ringle Jumping Flea 32 Loch 135 12 50.-â¬

40 â¬ Preisvorschlag akzeptiert!


http://www.ebay.de/itm/130561560972?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649

(neu vom HÃ¤ndler natÃ¼rlich)


----------



## Lock3 (29. Juli 2012)

nice, die Nabe hat auch einen sehr schönen Sound 

leichter, bewuemer und günstiger Sattel, Gewicht kommt fast hin (habe ihn mit 208g gewogen)
http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=...&sidDEMOSHOP=725458a3e0db66fd0a41bbf126b1f5ee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (29. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sun Ringle Jumping Flea 32 Loch 135 12 50.-
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130561560972?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
> ...



Schade, dass die passende VR Nabe dort nur in der 15mm Steckachsenversion verfügbar ist.


----------



## MrGrilc (29. Juli 2012)

Rock Shox BoXXer RC Coil

Verdammt geiles teil. 
werde ich mir in Zukunft zulegen.  

http://www.bike24.de/p128166.html


----------



## Inigo Montoya (29. Juli 2012)

MrGrilc schrieb:


> Rock Shox BoXXer RC Coil
> 
> Verdammt geiles teil.
> werde ich mir in Zukunft zulegen.
> ...



na dann wirds dich freuen zu erfahren, dass der gaengige marktpreis fuer das teil 499euro sind. so z. b. hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...bel-200mm-1-1-8-PM-20QR-Maxle-DH-schwarz.html


----------



## SlayMe (29. Juli 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bei CRC Hope Tech M4 für insgesamt 280. Alleine VR 130 und HR Ca. 150



Bei wiggle gibt es die Hope Tech M4 ein paar Euro günstiger. Aber nur wenn die Seite 20% Rabatt auf Hopesachen zeigt (manchmal zeigt sie nur 10%) und man dann noch den 10% Gutschein EXTRA10 eingibt. Leider zieht dieser Gutschein weniger als 10% vom Betrag ab. Aber insgesamt ist das wohl zur Zeit der günstigste Ort, um Hopebremsen zu kaufen.


----------



## tanteandi (29. Juli 2012)

...Schnäppchen - für Leute aus Hamburg oder so...!!!?


FAHRRADFLOHMARKT

04.08.12

Haus 3 Altona

12-16 UHR


...den schönen Flyer kann man bei Facebook bewundern; da stehen dann auch weitere Info`s drauf!


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2012)

2-Fach Husselfelt Kurbel fÃ¼r 35â¬ + 5â¬ Versand
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TRUVATIV-HUS...hrradteile&hash=item4605f85aa6#ht_2197wt_1396
Soviel ich sehe ohne Innenlager

XT Schaltwerk 2011 10 fach Long fÃ¼r 45â¬
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-RD-M...hrradteile&hash=item43b1ea4c3e#ht_3032wt_1396

Race Face Evolve DH 83 fÃ¼r 85â¬ mit Innenlager + 5â¬ Versand
75â¬ wurde angenommen!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290752005525#ht_3118wt_1396


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sun Ringle Jumping Flea 32 Loch 135 12 50.-â¬
> 
> 40 â¬ Preisvorschlag akzeptiert!
> 
> ...




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130561560769

15mm Sun Ringle Jumpng Flea Nabe 32 loch 

Preisvorschlag 25 â¬ akzeptiert

*
PS: Charger/Blackflag = Flea Part Nr: *[FONT="]EJFFCAP20 for the black ones.
Umbaukit auf 20mm 13 â¬ bei crc
[/FONT]


----------



## anulu (30. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sun Ringle Jumping Flea 32 Loch 135 12 50.-
> 
> 40  Preisvorschlag akzeptiert!
> 
> ...



Die hat bis vor kurzem noch 69 gekostet... habe jetz meine Hinterradnabe zerlegt und mit neuen Lagern ausgestattet, da es eines komplett zerbröselt hatte. Hätte ich das vorher gesehen  Naja mal ne Preisanfrage geschickt um eine auf Reserve zu haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2012)

Giro XAR in S braun 40 â¬

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/giro-xar-all-mountainbikehelm-2011/


----------



## Snap4x (30. Juli 2012)

Rcz: RCZE18


> 18% discount on the whole website**
> **this offer is available on the whole website excepting the products already on sales: Rockshox / shimano / sram / avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (30. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Giro XAR in S orange 40 
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/giro-xar-all-mountainbikehelm-2011/



Ist der braune nicht der orangene, wär's ein m hätte ich trotzdem sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Juli 2012)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibt es die Hope Tech M4 ein paar Euro günstiger. Aber nur wenn die Seite 20% Rabatt auf Hopesachen zeigt (manchmal zeigt sie nur 10%) und man dann noch den 10% Gutschein EXTRA10 eingibt. Leider zieht dieser Gutschein weniger als 10% vom Betrag ab. Aber insgesamt ist das wohl zur Zeit der günstigste Ort, um Hopebremsen zu kaufen.



dann fragt mal bei Speerlaufräder nach, der kann auch extrem gute Hope-Preise machen


----------



## christucci (31. Juli 2012)

Is dat nen Schnäppchen? Preis kam mir nach meiner Recherche ganz gut vor, kenne die Gabel aber nicht persönlich bzw. nur aus Foren!

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2012)

Lenker billig (um 40â¬):

RF FR 785 in grÃ¼n und pink
- http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52956
Blackspire 800 in div bunten Farben 
- http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49625

*
PS und lasst doch bitte dieses GeschwÃ¤tz ohne SchnÃ¤ppchen zwischendurch, hier gehts um SchnÃ¤ppchen und kein BLABLA und Werbung fÃ¼r irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Laufradbauer.*


----------



## Mustermann_ (31. Juli 2012)

Zweirad Stadler Trek Fuel EX 8  Modelljahr: 2012
Alter Preis â¬ 2599.- Neuer Preis â¬ 1878.-
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/trek/trek-fuel-ex-8.html,a21742


----------



## SHIGO (31. Juli 2012)

EDIT: Leider schon ausverkauft!


Für den Preis muss es eigentlich fast ein Fehler sein:

3x10 Shimano XT Gruppe inkl. Bremsen

für 299,-

http://www.mysportworld.de/shimano-xt-gruppe-3x10-disc-baugruppe-black.html

wer sich einen passenden du-darfst Salat kauft bekommt noch ein 20 Gutschein:

http://www.du-darfst.de/Aktionen/feinkostsalate-gewinnspiel


----------



## mw-1986 (31. Juli 2012)

SHIGO schrieb:


> Für den Preis muss es eigentlich fast ein Fehler sein:
> 
> 3x10 Shimano XT Gruppe inkl. Bremsen
> 
> ...




Gleich zugeschlagen  
Jetzt ist aber keins mehr vorhanden


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Juli 2012)

hier stand mist.


----------



## ogni (31. Juli 2012)

SHIGO schrieb:


> Für den Preis muss es eigentlich fast ein Fehler sein:
> 
> 3x10 Shimano XT Gruppe inkl. Bremsen
> 
> ...



schon ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Juli 2012)

hier stand mist.


----------



## Lock3 (31. Juli 2012)

bei Lidl gibts nen Werkzeugkoffer ums Radl bissel zu (de-)montieren... http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrrad-Werkz...kzeugkoffer-CFK-35-A1?FromRecommendation=true


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Juli 2012)

MZ Roco WC Stahl in 222 x 70 für 176Euro. Ist zwar von 2007 aber da hat sich bis heute nichts großartig geändert. Sehr leicht tunebarer Dämpfer!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=83209


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2012)

Mal was ganz Anderes:
Hotel in Winterberg bei Lidl. Ab ca. 200 â¬ fÃ¼r 5 Tage HP
http://www.lidl-reisen.de/unsere-an...&et_lid=2&et_sub=nwl_rsa_kw31_stp_p12_D59A04A

5-6 Tage Schreddern und HÃ¼pfen und WellnÃ¤ssen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes:
> Hotel in Winterberg bei Lidl. Ab ca. 200  für 5 Tage HP
> http://www.lidl-reisen.de/unsere-an...&et_lid=2&et_sub=nwl_rsa_kw31_stp_p12_D59A04A
> 
> 5-6 Tage Schreddern und Hüpfen und Wellnässen.



Von November bis März


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2012)

..ist der Wald dann zu in Winterberg?   

RF Deus 30mm fÃ¼r ca. 30â¬ incl. V.
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4747


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. August 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Von November bis März



Lass dich von den niederländischen Nachbarn auf Skiern nicht beim Biken stören 
Aber die Erbsensuppe im Bierseidl auf Siggis Hütte nicht vergessen! 

Schnäppchen:

Niner Air 9 (2011), weiss/raw, Large 588,79


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2012)

hier stand mist.


----------



## mw-1986 (2. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat schon jemand eine versandmitteilung erhalten?



ich


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2012)

hier stand mist.


----------



## FlamingMoe (2. August 2012)

Wer in der Nähe von Bielefeld wohnt, kann hier echt Geld sparen: http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=1971


----------



## Deleted 186364 (3. August 2012)

Das *Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0 *gibts bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58353/skeen-carbon-8-0.html * für 2099 euro statt 2499 euro excl versandkosten.
*


----------



## HardtailerS (3. August 2012)

SHIMANO Zee BR-M640 bei ROSE

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt-kein Schnäppchen mehr. Rose hat die Preise angepasst.

Vorn 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640/aid:591925

Hinten 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-591927/aid:591929


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2012)

Die neue XT liegt auch nur bei 75â¬ bei Rose... 

Entweder hat da ein Azubi eine "0" vergessen oder HardtailerS hat ein dickes Bier bei mir gut 

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## Mr.Penguin (3. August 2012)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/bulls/bulls-wild-mojo-1.html,a24154

Wer mal schnell ein AM braucht


----------



## logan777 (4. August 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Armour-Joint-Elbow-black/dp/B003EV6YYI/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1344077441&sr=8-9"]POC Body Armour Joint VPD Elbow: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
POC VPD Elbow für 60,- statt 80,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (5. August 2012)

Giant Glory Rahmen für 1699

Juhu... er ist wieder da...


----------



## vase_t (7. August 2012)

Gore Countdown Shorts+ (inkl. Sitzpolster) in schwarz je nach Größe für ~49-52 EUR inkl. Versand. Derzeit sind noch alle Größen da.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GORE-Herren-Short-COUNTDOWN-black/dp/B0038TTNGC/&qid=1344318968&sr=8-1"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Short COUNTDOWN: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## yako54 (7. August 2012)

Formula the One 2012 VR/HR 2*180 mm zweiteilige Scheiben

333 Euro!!! 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k976/a77241/the-one-factory-bremsenset-180-pm-180-i-s.html


----------



## .floe. (7. August 2012)

NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro in schwarz und grÃ¼n auf knapp 57â¬ reduziert:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23395


----------



## heusch (8. August 2012)

Scott Spark Team 29 - der Preis ist mal heiß! Wenn das mal nicht der EK ist?!
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/scott/scott-spark-29-team-.html,a24159

das 26" git es zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. August 2012)

Für alle Alpencrosser, die noch ein Handtuch suchen: Microfaserhandtuch, 80x40cm, 26g, 3,90 EUR. Wenn man Frottee gewöhnt ist, etwas komisches Gefühl beim Abtrocknen, aber funktioniert prima. Markenhandtücher kosten um die 20 EUR und können auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Xah88 (8. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also der Preis ist relativ gut, aber wenn ich sehe was da fÃ¼r eine Ausstattung dran ist und was das Teil kost, das ist wirklich alles andere als gut fÃ¼r den Preis, da gibts anderswo (Canyon, Radon) deutlich mehr fÃ¼rs Geld und das zum regulÃ¤ren Preis.



Checkst du nicht langsam, wenn alle deine Kommentare immer und immer wieder gelÃ¶scht/gemeldet werden, dass du nervst ? Lass es einfach bitte !

Fullface Oneal fÃ¼r 59 â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4465

2012Ã©r Fox Unabomber fÃ¼r 39,90 â¬
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../s/FOX-Unabomber-MTB-Handschuhe-Mod-2012.html

Troy Lee Trikot fÃ¼r 29 â¬
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...esigns-GP-Shocker-L-S-MX-Trikot-Mod-2012.html



Danke an alle, die melden/lÃ¶schen lassen !


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2012)

Im Schlecker-Online-Shop ist groÃer Ausverkauf.
Kinderhelme fÃ¼r 1â¬ (vorher 8)
MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 30â¬ (vorher 100)

Ãber die QualitÃ¤t weiÃ ich niggs.

http://www4.schlecker.com/htdocs/StrukturA.aspx?treecount=1&rubriknummer=33&rubrikname=Fahrr%C3%A4der+%26+Zweir%C3%A4der&iSelected=33&navebene=1


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Im Schlecker-Online-Shop ist großer Ausverkauf.
> Kinderhelme für 1 (vorher 8)
> Montageständer für 30 (vorher 100)
> 
> ...





SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mal bestellt, schlechter als der Aldi Ständer von damals kann er nicht sein




Lidl online hat den Montageständer immer noch:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (9. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> CRC   Sram PG970, 9-fach Kassette 38
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5213


Wo ist das Schnäppchen?
Bei Actionsports für 25,- zu haben!
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...de-II-PG-970-9-fach::18516.html?refID=froogle


----------



## Francis-Alexand (9. August 2012)

Wer sich 40â¬ sparen will und Ã¼ber die 2 Kratzer hinwegsehen kann:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Set-VR-HR-2012-weiss-Einzelstueck::32338.html

Hier mal was aus eigenen Reihen, sofern das erlaubt/erwÃ¼nscht ist (kenne den Nutzer nicht, keine Werbung), finde aber fÃ¼r den Preis mit Garantie...bleibe aber bei Dee Ultimate 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/26187


----------



## TheDon (9. August 2012)

Naja. Die Havoc Laufradsätze gibts z.Zt. auch bei Chain für 429 und man hat die Auswahl:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=85171


----------



## bobons (10. August 2012)

Trek Top Fuel 8 2011 für 1399 Euro bei FahrradXXL



> Rahmen: Alpha Red Aluminum
> Gabel: RockShox Reba RL 100mm
> Dämpfer: Fox Float RP-2
> Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX
> ...



EDIT: Falls ihr Fragen zu dem Rad habt, macht einen neuen Thread auf oder sucht im Forum danach...der (Tubeless?-)LRS wiegt ca. 1800 g, Maulweite? 19-21 mm?, Gesamtgewicht ca. 12 kg bei früheren Modellen.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (10. August 2012)

Amazon hat ein paar Rock Shox Einzelstücke teilweise deutlich reduziert. Am einfachsten findet man die Modelle, in dem man nach "Rockshox" + Modellname sucht und dann Amazon als Händler oder "Prime-Versand" anklickt. Habe da eben z.B. eine 2012er SID XX in 1 1/8 für 400 EUR abgegriffen.

Beispiele:

2012 Sid XX tapered 100mm QR9: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000064/dp/B005543O0E/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1344604057&sr=1-2"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DA, weiss, 100mm, 202000064: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
424 EUR

2012 Sid XX tapered 120mm QR15: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000068/dp/B005543OC2/ref=sr_1_6?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1344604057&sr=1-6"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DA, weiss, 120mm, 202000068: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
442 EUR

2012 Sid xx tapered 100mm QR9: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000066/dp/B005V7N3Q0/ref=sr_1_7?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1344604057&sr=1-7"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DA, weiss, 120mm, 202000066: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
424 EUR

Sid 1 1/8 RLT 100mm QR9: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-schwarz-202000055/dp/B005543S5U/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=18ZE7O4DG2QGZ&coliid=IJSIA0051O8ZX"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID RLT DA: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
365 EUR


----------



## herrundmeister (10. August 2012)

Crankbrothers - Cobalt 3 Laufradsätze

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/crankbrothers-cobalt-3-29er-laufradsatz.html

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/crankbrothers-cobalt-3-26-laufradsatz-18187.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2012)

Reverb fÃ¼r 185â¬

http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Sattelstütze-Reverb-100mm-links/dp/B007JVXOYC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_3


----------



## zuki (11. August 2012)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...,2,99,101;ID=e7003bdee98b85edcc953e9a42e4bc6a

Klasse Rahmenset.


----------



## Pusher123 (12. August 2012)

Bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/ gibt es heute DT Swiss Federgabeln.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2012)

syntace carbon hiflex 34,9 x 400 mm

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sattelstutze...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c8e2689c


----------



## tozzi (13. August 2012)

Einige Scott-Modelle 2012 bis zu 33% reduziert:

Spark 10 2999
Spark 30 2299
Spark 40 1799
Genius LT 20 2999
Genius 40 1999

Sogar mit bundesweiter Preisgarantie.
War am Freitag dort, hat noch einige Modelle und Größen auf Lager in seinen zwei Filialen.

Link: http://www.bicyclesandmore.de/Images/SSV%202012.pdf

Grüße
tozzi


----------



## HardtailerS (14. August 2012)

Shimano BR-M640 bei H&S Bikediscount günstiger als bei Rose.
Für die, die noch keine haben .

114,90 für vorne
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a72708/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-vorne.html

116,90 für hinten
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k497/a72709/zee-scheibenbremse-br-m640-hinten.html

Gruss,

...


----------



## boblike (15. August 2012)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-regenjacke-skyfly-gruen.html,a24131

*Vaude Regenjacke SkyFly, grün*

88 statt 150 Piepen!


----------



## Kamelle (15. August 2012)

Moin Moin,

nicht in Grün aber der Preis ist besser 75,00 

Gruß Kamelle

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25601-vaude-skyfly-rain-jacket-neu-nur-75-statt-150


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2012)

das teil ist nur noch 1mal in L verfÃ¼gbar fÃ¼r 70â¬.


----------



## MichiP (15. August 2012)

29er LRS mit Crest oder Flow.

200 GBP

klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (15. August 2012)

Bei Rose gibt es nen HT-Rahmen mit Reba für 299 bzw 349


----------



## geopard (15. August 2012)

*Shimano XT FD-M770* Umwerfer ab *12,95
*
http://www.fabial.de/p13222-xt-fd-m...=psm_feed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=idealo_de

http://www.fabial.de/p13221-xt-fd-m770-10-fach-down-swing-silber-umwerfer.kaufen.html


----------



## RockFox (16. August 2012)

Shimano XTR-2-Fach-Kurbel für 299,90

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018656


----------



## Hans (16. August 2012)

Haibike Rahmenkit Heet RX Carbon 2011 für 999,00 Euro statt 2299,00

http://www.bikestore.cc/haibike-rahmenkit-heet-2011-carbonweissrot-p-164566.html#Optionen


----------



## retrogroup (16. August 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Shimano XTR-2-Fach-Kurbel fÃ¼r 299,90â¬
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018656


 


Bei Ebay ebenfalls NEU zum gleichen Kurs:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-FC-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c6761928e

Mal was anderes als eine Reba:
Magura Durin X DLO2 Federgabel Disc only Modell 2012 - Werkstattverpackung 299,-
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-only-Modell-2012---Werkstattverpackung-.html


Ein gutes P/L wie ich finde: Radon Stage 6.0 in weiss 1299,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1866/a58297/stage-6-0.html


----------



## zuki (17. August 2012)

http://www.quelle.de/fahrradteile/d...med=PSV&QID=DE_PSV_14_0_0_0_0_0&etcc_prt=ciao

DT Swiss XM 180, 165mm


----------



## pixelquantec (17. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> http://www.quelle.de/fahrradteile/d...med=PSV&QID=DE_PSV_14_0_0_0_0_0&etcc_prt=ciao
> 
> DT Swiss XM 180, 165mm


 
"nicht verfügbar"


----------



## ollum104 (17. August 2012)

Hammerschmidt FR für 292 Euro


----------



## Trailtrooper (17. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung obs schon hier war.
2x Wicked Will 49,99â¬:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...eifen-wicked-will-hs415-26-x-2-5-.html,a20135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2012)

Protektor-Rucksack Deuter Attack 18 SL fÃ¼r â¬ 88


----------



## praktica (18. August 2012)

Hab den Koffer vor 6 Jahren gekauft und habe mit dem Werkzeug 4 Bikes aufgebaut und zerlegt. Das Werkzeug hält und es ist alles dabei was man braucht (Spezialwerkzeug ausgenommen).
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrrad-Werkz...kzeugkoffer-CFK-35-A1?FromRecommendation=true


----------



## zuki (18. August 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> "nicht verfügbar"



Ja sorry, etwas undeutlich die Seite. Hier zum gleichen Preis:

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/dt-swiss-xm-180-abs-rem-165/318116.html

206 Euro für den XM180.

P.S.: Für 201 Euro als 200mm Variante:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=86127


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2012)

Lupines mal billiger

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1074/lang/x/kw/Schnaeppchen_Lichtanlagen/

Wem der Modellwechsel nicht stört.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. August 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Lupines mal billiger...


... und immer noch Äonen von "Schnäppchen" entfernt.


----------



## Splash (18. August 2012)

Ned spammen, Schnäppchen posten - zumal es ja auch im Bezug auf die Piko wirklich n Schnapper ist ...

BTT:

DT SWISS 012 Fork XMM 100 - 29er - Single shot - Axle 9mm - 1 1/8 - RL Black
350.84e instead of 672.12e mit Code RCZDXM
Offer available until Sunday 19th August 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (19. August 2012)

GPS-Radcomputer für 63,49 Euro inkl. Versand: O-SYNCE Navi 2 Move Radcomputer mit GPS

Test hier, Fragen im Elektronik-Forum.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. August 2012)

Lupine Piko 6 für 249.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k993/a53706/piko-6.html


----------



## retrogroup (20. August 2012)

2 Fully´s zu interessanten Preisen:


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85742

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67801

Günstiger Einstieg in die Full-Suspension Bike-Welt.

Der Preis kann noch um 4% gesenkt werden --> lohnt bei kompletten Fahrrädern definitiv
http://www.qipu.de/cashback/chain_reaction_cycles/


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. August 2012)

Oneal Windbreaker in unterschiedlichen Größen und Farben bei berg-ab.de für 11,90 statt 49,90. Hab ihn gestern bestellt, mal schauen ob er was taugt

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3971


----------



## bobons (21. August 2012)

Bitte keine Fragen im Thread!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485695&highlight=wiggle

Zusammen mit dem Zubehör und als Zweitlampe günstig: Trelock LS740/610 Multiset


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. August 2012)

Hammerschmidt nochmals reduziert auf 254,23  

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/truvativ-011-chainset-hammerschmidt-fr-1.html


----------



## othu (22. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt nochmals reduziert auf 254,23 
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/truvativ-011-chainset-hammerschmidt-fr-1.html



jetzt wieder 292,- dabei wollte ich gerade zuschlagen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> jetzt wieder 292,- dabei wollte ich gerade zuschlagen...



nö 254!!


----------



## Egika (22. August 2012)

stellt einfach mal das Land auf Germany ein - dann sinds 292,-
Auch wenn Du die Kurbel fÃ¼r 254,- in den Warenkorb legst und eine deutsche Versandadresse angibst, kommen plÃ¶tzlich 292,-â¬ dabei raus...


----------



## reflux (22. August 2012)

Syntace Vector DH
mit 10 oder 15mm Rise
für 60
bei Newsletter-Anmeldung nochmal 5 Rabatt

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Syntace-MTB-Lenker-Vector-DH-31-8____369019.html

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Syntace-MTB-Lenker-Vector-31-8-mm____369017.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (24. August 2012)

On-One Ultralight Vorbau in 90mm schwarz, erhätlich ab Ende September

25,16 + 6,30 Versand


http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/STOOCNC/on_one_ultralight_cnc_stem

alle  anderen Vorbauten 37,74, was immer noch ziemlich günstig ist.


----------



## Tshikey (24. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Im Schlecker-Online-Shop ist großer Ausverkauf.
> Kinderhelme für 1 (vorher 8)
> Montageständer für 30 (vorher 100)
> 
> ...




 dankeschön!

... der montageständer ist (war, nun off) der "mighty" den man sonst kaum für unter 90 ökken bekommt!

shimano xt-kette, hg94:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...718_&c=18#kette-10-fach-cn-hg94-kette-10-fach

... allerdings entgegen dem angebot nur mit einem pin, nach reklamation bei 3 ketten 5 pins nachgeliefert bekommen - also auch o.k.!


----------



## theworldburns (24. August 2012)

*Ragley* Rahmen zu Kampfpreisen bei CRC:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=971


----------



## Ketchyp (24. August 2012)

Kleidungsausverkauf bei CRC
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx?Offer=2

zb die Royal Drift Shorts fÃ¼r 30â¬ (statt 85).


(und ja es gibt irgendwo einen KleidungsschnÃ¤ppchenThread, da schaut aber niemand rein)


----------



## ElCattivo (24. August 2012)

Montageständer bei Lidl
Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen, ob der was taugt.

http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08-/POWERFIX-Fahrrad-Montagestaender


----------



## SLXDriver (24. August 2012)

Schnapper:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25223 TLD Handschuhe: 11
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57609 661 Handschuhe 5
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57611
661 Handschuhe 6,79
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68323
Leatt Brace 230 müsste das gut einstellbare sein! Also top preis!


----------



## katzenschnitzel (24. August 2012)

Ne 170er SLX-Kurbel mit Innenlager für 75 Euronen ist auch nicht schlecht, oder?

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5447


----------



## katzenschnitzel (24. August 2012)

Kenn mich nicht mit Preisen für Disc-Brakes aus, doch laut Poogle ist ein Avid XX Set wohl nicht für 239 zu bekommen?!?

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1161


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. August 2012)

XT Kurbel, 175, 3fach, 10 fach für 118,90
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...32-24-10-fach-FC-M770-10-BULK-Verpackung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. August 2012)

katzenschnitzel schrieb:


> Kenn mich nicht mit Preisen für Disc-Brakes aus, doch laut Poogle ist ein Avid XX Set wohl nicht für 239 zu bekommen?!?
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1161



Lässt sich schwer beziffern, da hier die Schellen und Bremsscheiben fehlen und es sich gemäß Daten um eine 2011er OEM Bremse handelt.


----------



## fabu78 (25. August 2012)

DT Swiss E 2000 2012 MTB Enduro Laufradsatz 110/20 mm 135/5 mm schwarz für 369  + 5  Versand 
40% unter UVP

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Lauf...o-Laufradsatz-110-20-mm-135-5-mm-schwarz.html


----------



## Markusso (25. August 2012)

Gabs mal bei Ebay als Kompletteset mit allem für 249,-, daher kein Schnapper.


----------



## fabu78 (25. August 2012)

und wer es farbig mag, in rot für 249


----------



## Silberfuchs (26. August 2012)

Die NC-17 MeisterstÃ¼ck SattelstÃ¼tze in 27,2mm â, 400mm LÃ¤nge und 18mm Setback.

Bei HiBike --> HiBike.de im Moment fÃ¼r anstÃ¤ndige 49,90 Â.

SchÃ¶nen Sonntag noch!


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2012)

Sorry wenns schon gepostet wurde aber ich hab auf den letzten 2 Seiten nichts dazu gefunden von daher :

Heimtrainer Tacx Satori Pro Trainer

bei Decathlon fÃ¼r 129,- anstatt 199,- â¬

Ein Kumpel hat ihn sich gekauft und ist zufrieden mit dem P/L verhÃ¤ltnis.

(zur zeit bei vielen vergriffen aber bald sollen neue reinkommen! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (27. August 2012)

Ist das ein Schnapper?
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/votec-rockshox-air-r2c-216/318148.html


----------



## praktica (27. August 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schnapper?
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/votec-rockshox-air-r2c-216/318148.html



Ja, zumindest habe ich keinen so günstigen Preis dafür gefunden.
Was mich wundert : "216x63,5mm Dämpfer schwarz >>(WW)<< ? Die meinen wohl MM ?

Bei BMO gibts derzeit Kostenlose Lieferung ohne Mindestwert.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/


----------



## iCoke (27. August 2012)

praktica schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest habe ich keinen so günstigen Preis dafür gefunden.
> Was mich wundert : "216x63,5mm Dämpfer schwarz >>(WW)<< ? Die meinen wohl MM ?
> 
> Bei BMO gibts derzeit Kostenlose Lieferung ohne Mindestwert.
> ...



Jau, genau habe auch keinen günstigeren gefunden. (WW) heißt Werkstattware:



> Achtung! Es handelt sich bei diesem Produkt um Werkstattware. Werkstattware wird grundsätzlich in Werkstattverpackung ausgeliefert, die sich von Aftermarket-Verpackungen unterscheiden kann.  Auch auf Werkstattware erhalten Sie volle 24 Monate Gewährleistungsanspruch wie auf jedes andere Produkt auch.



Hab' mir das Teil bestellt. Alles gut nur keine schöne Verpackung!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. August 2012)

iCoke schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schnapper?
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/daempfer/votec-rockshox-air-r2c-216/318148.html



Das ist ein guter Preis! Hat ein Kumpel erworben. Alles tiptop


----------



## krysheri (28. August 2012)

18% discount bei rczbikeshop.com ab 80â¬ mit "RCZE18"

z.B. Hammerschmidt FR 175mm fÃ¼r 239,74â¬


----------



## Stromberg (28. August 2012)

Falls jemand Bekannte in den USA hat:
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/catalog/frames-c-2043_25_2988.html


----------



## esmirald_h (28. August 2012)

In 170 noch da

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/truvativ-011-chainset-hammerschmidt-fr-1.html


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

+ den hier: RCZE18 macht 240 für ne Hammerschmidt


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. August 2012)

FSA Kurbeln bei CRC, hab auch schon eine bestellt
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=536&BrandID=141


----------



## lestich (29. August 2012)

http://www.gabelprofi.de hat bis Freitag 10 % auf RockShox und Avid Ersatzteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (29. August 2012)

Hoffe der Preis ist wirklich ein guter Deal:

Continental - Mountain King II Protection 2.4
29,95 Euro
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/continental-mountainking-ii-2-4.html

P.S: Newsletteranmeldung bringt 5 Euro und spart somit die Versandkosten!


----------



## neto (30. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58183

NS Bikes Suburban Dirt für 273 euro bei CRC, auf die Preisunterschiede bei den Farben achten!


----------



## SLXDriver (30. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55495
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41102


----------



## bastelfreak (30. August 2012)

SLX Set 80â¬ BR-M665

Man achte aber auf die kurzen Leitungen, mit lÃ¤ngeren Leitungen kostet es 100â¬


----------



## Splash (30. August 2012)

Hier bitte nur Schnapper posten und ned, wer was gekauft hat oder es nicht schafft, Google Shopping zu bemühen ...


RCZ 30% discount on the following products:

SRAM 012 Rear derailleur X9 - 3x9 - Black - Long cage
SRAM 012 Pair Twister Centera - 9sp - 3x9 - Black
AVID V-Brakes calipers Single Digit SL - Front - Silver
AVID V-Brakes calipers Single Digit SL - Rear - Silver
SHIMANO Set Disc brake Levers - SLX M665 - Black
SHIMANO Set Disc brake Levers - Deore M535 - Silver
SHIMANO Disc Brake XTR M975 160IS - FRONT (L.1000mm) - w/o disc - Grey
SRAM 012 Chainset X9 - 2.2 - 10Sp - 42/28 - 170mm Red - GXP
SRAM 012 Chainset X9 - 2.2 - 10Sp - 42/28 - 175mm Red - GXP
SRAM 012 Chainset X9 - 2.2 - 10Sp - 42/28 - 170mm White - GXP
SRAM 012 Chainset X9 - 2.2 - 10Sp - 42/28 - 175mm White - GXP
MICHELIN Tyre Wild Race'R Reinforced 26x2.30 Folding
MICHELIN Tyre Wild Grip'R Advanced Tubeless 26x2.40 Folding
MICHELIN Tyre Wild Grip'R Reinforced 26x2.40 Folding
SHIMANO Disc Brakes M485 160PM/IS - REAR (L.1200mm) - W/O disc - Black
SHIMANO V-Brakes calipers XT M770 - Front and Rear - Black
SHIMANO Front derailleur 10V XT M771 Direct Mount - Top and bottom pull - Black
SHIMANO Front derailleur 10V XT M771 - Black - High clamp 34.9 - Top and bottom pull
TRUVATIV 012 Chainset Holzfeller 2.2 - 36/24 - Howitzer - 170mm Black
TRUVATIV 012 Chainset Holzfeller 1.1 DH - 38t - Howitzer - 170mm - White
TRUVATIV 012 Chainset Holzfeller 1.1 DH - 36t - Howitzer - 170mm - White
SRAM 012 Trigger X9 - 9sp - 3x9 - Black
SHIMANO Brake Calipers Slx BR-M665 - Front - Black
SHIMANO Brake Calipers Slx BR-M665 - Rear - Black
TRUVATIV Stem AKA 31.8x5°x90 - White
SELLE ITALIA Saddle Yutaak - Titanium rails - Black
SELLE ITALIA Saddle SLK Lady Gel flow - Vanox rails - Black
SRAM 012 Rear derailleur X0 - 10sp - SHORT Cage - Red
SRAM 012 Rear derailleur X0 - 10sp - SHORT Cage - Silver
MAXXIS Tyre Ardent FR 29x2.40 + Exo 60a Folding
MAXXIS Tyre Holy roller 26x2.40 - Wire bead black

In order to get this discount, please use the code : RCZBST on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## yggr (1. September 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8569

Thomson Elite in 30,9 mm fÃ¼r 57 â¬uronen...


----------



## juneoen (1. September 2012)

*Shimano Deore RT52 Centrelock Disc Rotor â¬5,03	*

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BSSHRT52CR/shimano_deore_rt52_centrelock_disc_rotor


----------



## Splash (2. September 2012)

CRANKBROTHERS 012 Wheelset Cobalt 2 - Disc 6 holes - Axle (9x100mm / 9x135mm) - Black/Silver = 320.62e instead of 816.35e

In order to get this price, please use the code : RCZCOB2 on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Sunday 2nd September 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## bastelfreak (3. September 2012)

Giro Remedy Handschuh in L und WeiÃ/Schwarz/Rot oder WeiÃ/Schwarz/GrÃ¼n Modell 2010 31,47â¬, keine Versandkosten

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261005111337?var=560110874040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Gute Passform und hÃ¤lt bei mir schon die 2. Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (3. September 2012)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Giro Remedy Handschuh in L und Weiß/Schwarz/Rot oder Weiß/Schwarz/Grün Modell 2010 31,47, keine Versandkosten
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261005111337?var=560110874040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Gute Passform und hält bei mir schon die 2. Saison.



das ist aber kein Schnäppchen! 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/HELM-P...tainbike-Handschuh-White-Black-Lime-SALE.html


----------



## JDEM (3. September 2012)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ox-Reba-RL-Dual-Air-2012-weiss-26::51444.html

Reba RL weiß 2012 für 229 in der 80mm Version ist schon ein Schnäppchen. Wer keine zwei linke Hände hat, kann die Gabel auch schnell auf 100 bzw. 120mm umbauen.

Bei RCZ gibt es 12% mit RCZE12, müsste auch mit anderen Rabatten kombinierbar sein.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. September 2012)

BMW M Carbon Racer 1150 â¬ Billiger.

http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/bmw-m-...-vip-gutschein-auch-noch-normalos-geht-114729

Vlt nicht ganz so interessant fÃ¼r uns hier.


----------



## FlamingMoe (5. September 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> BMW M Carbon Racer 1150  Billiger.
> 
> http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/bmw-m-...-vip-gutschein-auch-noch-normalos-geht-114729
> 
> Vlt nicht ganz so interessant für uns hier.



Top Angebot auf jeden Fall! Selbst der BMW-Mitarbeiter-Preis im Shop beträgt 1850,- (auch gerade reduziert).


----------



## Weirdo (5. September 2012)

Für die Regensburger Locals: Beim Bikezeit in Neutraubling gibts die 2011er(?) Variante des Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.4, also nix TL ready, für 19,99 Öre.


----------



## bobons (5. September 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Top Angebot auf jeden Fall! Selbst der BMW-Mitarbeiter-Preis im Shop beträgt 1850,- (auch gerade reduziert).



Keine Illusionen bei der UVP: 1500-1800 sind üblich für Carbon+Ultegra mit billigen Laufrädern. Die UVP ist ein Blenderpreis, siehe Rennrad-Forum.

Manitou Dämpfer Swinger Air X4 2009 -  199 Euro bei Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (6. September 2012)

Die haben wohl mal den Preis für das BMW Logo herauskalkuliert. So kommt dieses "Sonderangebot" zu Stande. 

Bei Actionsports sind schon ne Weile diverse Shimano MTB Schuhe stark reduziert.
zum Beispiel:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-M230C-Offroad-MTB-Wettkampfschuh::29726.html
oder
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...H-M162-Offroad-MTB-Wettkampfschuh::40679.html


----------



## wallacexiv (6. September 2012)

Schnäppchen? http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/syncros-mtb--laufradsatz-fr-light/aid:449231/fromtopoffers:1

Weiß einer das Gewicht?


----------



## bobons (6. September 2012)

Viel Federweg fürs Geld: Scott Voltage FR30 für 1199 Euro - nur heute bei BMO?


----------



## badbart (7. September 2012)

Gerade gefunden - Makulu (und auch andere Morewood Modelle) zum Wahnsinnspreis...

http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-makulu-2012-komplettrad-wc-dh.html


----------



## steep_deep (7. September 2012)

..bei berg-ab gibts diesen Syncros-LRS für 238.-..http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3963


müsste eigentlich derselbe sein?


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. September 2012)

Avid Elixir 9 Carbon Set 180/160 mm für 199.90 + Versand

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...tter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL120901&


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. September 2012)

ollum104 schrieb:


> vorhin warens bei mir noch 2999...
> Das fand ich schon ziemlich verlockend...



Das hab ich auch gestern für den Preis gesehen...krass. Haben die wieder ne Schippe draufgetan.

Aber auch nicht schlecht:

Nukeproof Scalp Pro

Nukeproof Scalp Comp


----------



## judyclt (8. September 2012)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ..bei berg-ab gibts diesen Syncros-LRS für 238.-..http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3963
> 
> 
> müsste eigentlich derselbe sein?




Auf keinen Fall. Die haben nicht ein Teilchen gemeinsam.



Super Craft-Trikot zu dem Preis, aber ist nur was für Dicke oder ganz lässige Zeitgenossen:
http://www.craft-sports.de/sale/kat...formance-bike-stripe-jersey-1901279-9430.html


----------



## edik. (9. September 2012)

Mavic Alpine XL 79,00
Crank Brothers Candy 2 49,99


----------



## psyeuder (9. September 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> BMW M Carbon Racer 1150  Billiger.
> 
> http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/bmw-m-...-vip-gutschein-auch-noch-normalos-geht-114729
> 
> Vlt nicht ganz so interessant für uns hier.



guter preis. aber dennoch nicht mein Fall... 
auch der Hobel wird von AC-Schnitzer getuned: 
http://www.ac-schnitzer.de/bmw-auto...tfahrzeuge/2012-carbon-racer-by-ac-schnitzer/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (9. September 2012)

Mal etwas fÃ¼r die MÃ¼nchner, weiÃ aber nicht, was davon alles noch vorrÃ¤tig ist:

http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/downloads/Fatmodul_Blowout_Abverkauf_2012.pdf

z.B. Fatmodul SX1 HT-Rahmen inkl. Reba fÃ¼r 260â¬


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2012)

Elixir 3 Ramschpreis:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11903


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2012)

lezyne-alloy-drive-co2-kartuschenpumpe 19â¬ + 4,90 Versand


----------



## Egika (11. September 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> lezyne-alloy-drive-co2-kartuschenpumpe 19â¬ + 4,90 Versand



FÃ¼r 23,-â¬ incl. Versand schon immer bei ebay zu haben:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=lezyne+alloy+drive+co2&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

...und da bekommen ich es in 2 Tagen und muss nicht 2 Wochen auf die Lieferung bei Outdoorbroker warten...


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2012)

Morewood Blow Out bei ceednow. Einige Rahmen und Rahmensets zu echt guten Preisen:

http://www.ceednow.com/marken/morewood.html?dir=asc&order=price&p=3


----------



## Markusso (11. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ox-Reba-RL-Dual-Air-2012-weiss-26::51444.html
> 
> Reba RL weiÃ 2012 fÃ¼r 229â¬ in der 80mm Version ist schon ein SchnÃ¤ppchen. Wer keine zwei linke HÃ¤nde hat, kann die Gabel auch schnell auf 100 bzw. 120mm umbauen.
> 
> Bei RCZ gibt es 12% mit RCZE12, mÃ¼sste auch mit anderen Rabatten kombinierbar sein.



Hier fÃ¼r 221â¬

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rockshox-012-reba-rl-80mm-axle-9mm-disc-poplock-white-silver.html#

und mit gleichem code 12% auf sram pg980 9-fach 11-32: ~28 Euro

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-kassette-pg980-9-fach.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. September 2012)

@ Da Kid:

Für welchen Einsatzbereich ist die Bremse denn gedacht und was verstehst du unter einem schweren Fahrer?


----------



## mrwulf (12. September 2012)

Leichtbau Fans aufgepasst. Hier bei Stadler gibt es ein sehr gutes Angebot für eine Easton EC90 Sattelstütze

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-sattelstuetze-ec90-zero.html,a24024


----------



## martin82 (14. September 2012)

Magura Storm 25â¬ 203 mm

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magura-Storm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1fc983c7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (14. September 2012)

Das Rahmenkit Fatmodul SX1 plus Reba oben ist schon sehr gut.

Das Vortrieb Rahmenkit kommt da kaum ran ist aber auch ein Schnäppchen.
Vortrieb Pro SL Rahmen, inklusive Reba RL 100mm, Acrossteuersatz und Ritchey Vorbau + Spacer für 375,-:
Vortrieb Rahmenkit

grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. September 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Naja, fragt sich wie gut der Rahmen (vortrieb) ist... denke mal nichts Besonderes!?
> 
> Die REBA gibt es derzeit neu fÃ¼r ab 260,- Euro....



Nicht nur meckern/kommentieren..auch was sinnvolles posten! Der Vortrieb-Rahmen ist genauso "besonders" wie jeder andere Markenrahmen! Ausserdem gibts ja noch Vorbau, Spacer und Steuersatz dazu, was in Summe schon mal einige EUs sind.

RS Ario fÃ¼r 79â¬ mit Buchsen
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21158

...auf der Startseite gibt es ausserdem noch viele andere gÃ¼nstige Schnapper


----------



## Groudon (15. September 2012)

Haibike Light SE

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/haibike-light-se-2012.html

1599â¬ statt 2500â¬


----------



## morph027 (15. September 2012)

Zur Zeit gibts die Sub4 in Grün, Rot und Gold bei CRC etwas günstiger... (52 - 58 EUR)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49633

Kosten in D meist so um die 70 EUR


----------



## flowbike (16. September 2012)

fox blowout bei CRC


----------



## Keks_nascher (16. September 2012)

Mavic Crossride 6-Loch 26" für 110 Euro

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26063_Crossride-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Mavic Crossride 6-Loch 26" für 110 Euro
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26063_Crossride-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


 
War der Preis nur gestern aktuell? Heute wird ein Preis von 149,- angezeigt


----------



## bobons (17. September 2012)

Bei mysportworld gibt es einen 20 Euro-Gutschein für eine Newsletteranmeldung, Versand ist kostenlos: http://www.mysportworld.de/tvdigital-n/?utm_source=tvdigital-shop&utm_campaign=anzeige-magazin&utm_term=0912-20

Der Laden ist zwar ziemlich teuer, aber in einem Fall sehr günstig: die Avid BB7 gibt es im Set für VR und HR (es wird nicht ganz klar ob die 180er Scheiben dabei sind) mit dem Gutschein für 40 Euro: http://www.mysportworld.de/avid-ball-bearing-7-mtb-vorn-hinten-scheibenbremse-graphite.html.


----------



## Markusso (17. September 2012)

rcz Code 15%

RCZ15CS


----------



## gomerline (17. September 2012)

GÃ¼nstiger DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel bei Louis
http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10003085
4-24nm fÃ¼r 16,99â¬


----------



## 12die4 (18. September 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Günstiger Drehmomentschlüssel bei Louis
> http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10003085
> 4-24nm für 16,99



Der Preis ist natürlich super. Aber den folgenden Hinweis im Kleingedruckten möchte ich nochmal hervorheben:

*"Hinweis: Löst nur zu einer Seite aus, daher nur für Rechtsgewinde geeignet*"

Das heißt, für einige Verbindungen beim Fahrradaufbau unbrauchbar.


----------



## Puls220 (18. September 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist natÃ¼rlich super. Aber den folgenden Hinweis im Kleingedruckten mÃ¶chte ich nochmal hervorheben:
> 
> *"Hinweis: LÃ¶st nur zu einer Seite aus, daher nur fÃ¼r Rechtsgewinde geeignet*"
> 
> Das heiÃt, fÃ¼r einige Verbindungen beim Fahrradaufbau unbrauchbar.



???
Ich kenne am Fahrrad nur zwei Linksgewinde: linke Tretlagerschale und linke Pedale. Die Tretlagerschale ist eh zu groÃ um sie mit irgendeiner Nuss auf dem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel reinzudrehen und Pedale geht hÃ¤ufig nur mit MaulschlÃ¼ssel. 

Auch die hochwertigeren DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel von Mighty oder Syntace lÃ¶sen meines wissens nur in eine Richtung aus.

----

Liteville 301 Mk9 fÃ¼r 1799â¬

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Gr-L-works-finish-DT-Swiss-SSD-212L-inkl.html


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2012)

Meine alte Velosolex hat viele Linksgewinde.  

Conti Race King 2.0 fÃ¼r 9,95â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=5166


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. September 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Meine alte Velosolex hat viele Linksgewinde.
> 
> Conti Race King 2.0 für 9,95
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=5166



kein schlechter Preis aber.

auch interessant als 29er falt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a77510/mountain-king-29-x-24-faltreifen.html


----------



## siq (18. September 2012)

Radon Black Sin 6.0 Carbon HT im Ausverkauf für 1299
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1831/a58263/black-sin-6-0.html?lg=de&country=1&cr=EUR


----------



## ThomasAC (18. September 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> [...]
> Liteville 301 Mk9 für 1799
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Gr-L-works-finish-DT-Swiss-SSD-212L-inkl.html



Eventuell kann ich das um 300 Euro unterbieten: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mit-DT-Swiss-SSD-212-L---Auslaufmodell-.html

Bitte das Technik-Gequatsche via PN oder in einem seperaten Thread, hier nur Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eFMx (18. September 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-dh2-m-neurad-mod-2011/aid:614217


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2012)

Handschuhe Giro Remedy für 19,90 


----------



## kungfu (19. September 2012)

eFMx schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-dh2-m-neurad-mod-2011/aid:614217



Zu Beachten: Modelljahr 2011

Gruss
k.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2012)

FELGEN BOR FRM XMD Modelle bei minus 40%
http://bor-germany.de/de/outlets


----------



## racing_basti (19. September 2012)

Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow Sattel weiß 115g - leicht gebraucht auf Testbike - 79

Fox DHX 4.0 Pro Pedal Dämpfer - aus Ausstellungsrad mit Kratzern - 209


----------



## TheDon (19. September 2012)

Nukeproof Electron Pedale 29,90
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...ron-Nylon-Pedal-mit-Industrielagern-2012.html


----------



## lmart1n (19. September 2012)

Conti Mountain King II BCC 4,90 Euro inkl. Versand

http://www.mysportworld.de/continental-60-559-mountain-king-ii-2-4-falt-mtb-reifen-schwarz.html

In Verbindung mit 20 Euro Gutschein
http://www.mydealz.de/21797/20e-mysportworld-gutschein-ohne-mbw-und-kostenloser-versand/


----------



## lmart1n (19. September 2012)

Gerade ging es noch... Aber allein in Facebook haben's mindestens 10 Bekannte von mir bestellt ;-)

/edit

Ansonsten gibts noch 
Race King 2.2 BCC - 4,90 Euro (inkl. Abzug Gutschein)
X-King 2.4 BCC - 4,90 Euro (inkl. Abzug Gutschein)
X-King 2.2 BCC - 4,90 Euro (inkl. Abzug Gutschein)
Mountain King II 2.2 BCC - 4,90 Euro (inkl. Abzug Gutschein)


----------



## ollum104 (19. September 2012)

Morewood Izimu in L und M für 1999 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

Ebenfalls bei BERG AB Morewood Yebo Hardtail in L und XL fÃ¼r 199â¬

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5337


----------



## bobons (19. September 2012)

Günstiges Tubeless-Kit: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16922_Tubeless-Kit-Lite-26--29----Auslaufmodell-.html



Cawi schrieb:


> zum FRM: ventile halten nicht immer zuverlässig dicht (sehr empfindlich was zu fest/nicht fest genug anschrauben betrifft), Milch geht recht in Ordnung, Band ist auch ok, Yellowtape aber deutlich besser. wichtig ist mit wirklich viel kraft/unter spannung aufkleben!
> sonst für den Preis ok, hab ich an 3 Laufradsätzen und hatte nie wirkliche Probleme damit.





Splash schrieb:


> Die FRM Ventile haben den Nachteil, dass der Gummiblock auf der Innenseite rechteckig ist und nicht bei jeder Felge zuverlässig schliesst - da sind die NoTubes mit rundem Gummiblock wesentlich besser. Vorteil der FRM Ventile ist, dass die Rändelmutter so eine Kante hat, die dann auch in Felgen mit AV-Bohrungen (Spank, ...) zuverlässig sitzt, was bei der BoTubes nicht der Fall ist. Allerdings kann man auch ein NoTubes Ventil mit der Rändelmutter von alten Schwalbeschläuchen versehen, die diese Kante auch haben ...




  @Cawi und  @Splash Danke für den Hinweis, habe das mal inceptionmässig reinkopiert!

Beim Race King steht auch SS dran und er kostet 34,90 - die anderen Modelle kosten nur 24,90 Euro.


----------



## bobons (20. September 2012)

Merida O.Nine Superlight Team-D 2012 um 2000 Euro reduziert.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. September 2012)

halte nix von diesen sets...wenn man wirklich Geld sparen will, kauft man sich bei bike-components die FRM-Mumpe (1Ltr.) für z. Zt. 20:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15741_Tubeless-Sealant---Auslaufmodell-.html

Ventile schneidet man aus zwei alten Schläuchen aus. Statt Yellowtape geht auch 3M-Klebeband vom Lidl oder ein anderes Wasserabweisendes wie z.B. Gorilla Tape...selbst getestet. Macht dann max. 25 komplett. fertig...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2012)

*facepalm* ....auf jeden Fall war das informativer als euer Schwachfug. 


waynes interessiert...Maxxis günstig bei crc:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...oryID=740&SortBy=DiscountDESC&PartnerID=12579


----------



## bobons (22. September 2012)

Billiger 29er Tubeless-LRS mit 21 mm Maulweite (sozusagen für die MTB-Hipster  ): 
VR: WTB Speed TCS AM Race Front 2012 für 57,68 Euro
HR: WTB Speed TCS AM Race Rear 2012 für 93,02 Euro

EDIT: Soll übrigens auch UST-tauglich sein, wiegt 2237 g.



> WTB Speed TCS AM 29er wheels
> Hubs: 32h, loose ball/cone, 3 pawl/15 poe
> TCS AM Rim: 26mm wide 470g
> Wheels: 2237g. [front-1023g / rear-1214g]
> Spokes: 14 gauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (22. September 2012)

Syncros DS 32 weiss fuer 49,99

http://www.jehlebikes.de/downhill-felge-syncros-fr-ds32-special-matt-finished.html

*PS:* an die Megaspammer...hier sollen Links von Schnaepchen rein und nix Anderes 
*
fuer alles Andere geht dort labbern ist das so schwer zu begreiffen*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530419&highlight=schnaepchen

ihr koennt doch das Original Post mit zitieren


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. September 2012)

15% Rabatt auf (fast) alles bei RCZ:



> 15% discount on the whole website**
> 
> 15%  discount on the whole website**.
> 
> ...



+diverse Rock Shox Gabeln:


> ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 100 mm - Axle 15mm - Disc - TAPERED - Poplock - White/Silver = 259.61e instead of 652.89e
> ROCKSHOX 012 SID RLT 80mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Poplock - White/Silver = 288.45e instead of 652.89e
> ROCKSHOX SID RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Pushlock - White/Silver 2013 = 360.58e instead of 768.27e
> ROCKSHOX SID RLT 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Pushlock - Black/Silver 2013 = 384.61e instead of 797.11e
> ...


----------



## ticris (25. September 2012)

*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose PATH (vormals Countdown) Active Shell*

aktuell in L für *96,30 .*


*[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Active-Shell-black-TCOUNP990010/dp/B001SXBKHU/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1348558791&sr=1-2"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose PATH Active Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]*


----------



## bobons (25. September 2012)

Mir war gerade mal langweilig und ich wollte mit meinem geplanten Custom-Aufbau vergeichen:

Cube Agree GTC Race 2012 mit 7,8 kg - Vollcarbon, Vollultegra, einige Syntace-Teile, normalerweise Easton EA50 Aero-Laufradsatz (anfragen, was bei BikeMarket genau drauf ist, der "DT Swiss CSW RA 1.0 Race" ist billiger als der EA50) - für 1799 , steht allerdings nicht dran in welchen Größen noch lieferbar.
Das 2011er hat deutlich schlechtere Laufräder und das 2013er eine schlechtere Ausstattung insgesamt.

Radon Spire 6.0 Carbon 2012 - Fast identische Ausstattung wie das Cube, 7,6 kg, ebenfalls guter Laufradsatz, nochmal 200 Euro günstiger für 1.599,00 ! - Mehr Rennrad mit gutem LRS gibt es nicht für das Geld.


----------



## wallacexiv (25. September 2012)

Preiswertes Schutzblech fürs nasse Wetter: MarshGuard Schutzblech 

Gibts Alternativen oder gibt es das irgendwo billiger?


----------



## Guerill0 (25. September 2012)

Kona Entourage für die Goliath-Fraktion 
1999,-

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraede...na-entourage-deluxe-raw-aluminium/292029.html


----------



## vitaminc (25. September 2012)

SLX BR-M675 Bremse Vorne+Hinten für 114,01
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Bremsen_8


----------



## rofl0r (26. September 2012)

Ich wollte euch auf den aktuellen Schnapper von heute afmerksam machen


----------



## bobons (26. September 2012)

Keine Ausreden mehr: Billiger kommt man nicht an einen (stabilen!?!) Laufradsatz: Novatec DH LRS Disc/Syncros DS32 -129 Euro

Gewicht dürfte überschlagen bei 2300 g liegen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. September 2012)

und hier die Version fuer die breiten Hinterbauten 12x150  

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9054

von 319 auf nur noch 139 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (26. September 2012)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12426

Shimano XTR Bremse BL/BR-M985 XC Set für VR und HR 750/1400mm
[12426]             399.00 EUR 259.00 EUR


----------



## austriacarp (26. September 2012)

XTR Shifter 3x10 für 119
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4611


----------



## rzOne20 (26. September 2012)

*DT Swiss 240s Naben* zu einem super preis
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8194
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8195

dazu vielleicht eine nette felge wie die *Notubes ZTR Arch EX* um "nur" 54 â¬uro ...
bitteschÃ¶n: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/stans-no-...arch-ex-felge/


geht sich also grad ein super LRS mit
-DT Swiss 240 s Naben
-NoTubes ZTR Arch EX (21 mm Maulweite)
-Messerspeichen+Alunippel

bei 1.490g und 400 â¬uro aus.

ach ist das leben schÃ¶n .....


----------



## ollum104 (26. September 2012)

Trek Session 88 aus 2012

in M und L da

Eigentlich müsste man den Preis am Preis-Donner(stag) noch zusätzlich 10 % drücken können... Theoretisch...


----------



## Snap4x (26. September 2012)

Dein Link ist das hier  http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...-_ISCG_05_36-40_Zaehne,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## ollum104 (26. September 2012)

schon geändert...
wobei das ja eigentlich auch als Schnäppchen durchgehen kann...

E 13 LG1+ in weiß für 89,99


----------



## bobons (27. September 2012)

CONTOUR GPS 1080P KAMERA  - 249 -25 Euro-Gutschein = 228,95 inkl. Versand.


----------



## ollum104 (27. September 2012)

SRAM X0 Trigger 10-fach fÃ¼r vorne und hinten: 95 â¬

leider nur in grÃ¼n...
Achtung: ohne Schellen...


----------



## Snap4x (27. September 2012)

GT Ruckus 7 1.0 2011 FR
Von 4k auf 2.4kâ¬
Nur GrÃ¶Ãe S leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speci1988 (27. September 2012)

MRP Kettenführung

http://www.jehlebikes.de/mrp-system-mini-g2-sl-kettenfuehrung-iscg-32-36t-black.html


----------



## Guerill0 (28. September 2012)

FOX RACING SHOX 012 Fork 32 Float 120 RLC Fit  - Disc - Axle 15mm Tapered - Black = 399.79e instead of 1047.12e
==> RCZFXX  

Und die Deore 3-fach Kurbel ebenfalls zum fairen Kurs:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/shimano-chainset-deore-m590-3x9-silver-8558.html


----------



## Kamelle (28. September 2012)

Truvativ Stylo GXP 175mm 44/32/22T schwarz

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_565&products_id=3956

Grfuß Kamelle


----------



## bobons (29. September 2012)

Die haben sich doch im Preis verdruckt, das sind sonst die Preise der Gruppen ohne Bremsen. Es gibt noch diesen 20 Euro-Gutschein, glaube aber nicht dass man ihn auf reduzierte Artikel anwenden kann (auch wenn es technisch funktioniert).

XTR 980er 3x10 Komplettgruppe *inkl. Bremsen* - 910 

SLX 666er 3x10 Komplettgruppe *inkl. Bremsen* - 315 

Deore 590er 3x9 Komplettgruppe *inkl. Bremsen* - 210 

105 5700er 2x10 Komplettgruppe - 322 


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

die haben sich schon mal ganz ordentlich mit dem preis vertan!

komplette xt m780 gruppe (excl. naben) fÃ¼r 299â¬.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die haben sich schon mal ganz ordentlich mit dem preis vertan!
> 
> komplette xt m780 gruppe (excl. naben) fÃ¼r 299â¬.



Wo????

Kann nix finden...dafÃ¼r die 105er Gruppe fÃ¼r irre 320â¬...:
http://www.mysportworld.de/shimano-105-gruppe-2x10-baugruppe-silver.html

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ... haben sich schon mal ...
> 
> kÃ¶nnte durchaus *in der vergangenheit* liegen.



Was macht das fÃ¼r einen Sinn, das hier dann zu posten? 

XTR Kette fÃ¼r 20â¬...
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-kette-xtr-7701-9-fach-silber.html


----------



## mäcpomm (29. September 2012)

Shimano Deore komplette Baugruppe (Kurbelgarnitur, Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kette) fÃ¼r nur 209â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## rainman_47 (29. September 2012)

Shimano XT Kurbel fÃ¼r 109,-â¬:

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...Kurbelsatz-XT-FC-M770-10____213518_11548.html


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2012)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Shimano XT Kurbel für 109,-:
> 
> https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...Kurbelsatz-XT-FC-M770-10____213518_11548.html



nur 170mm !


----------



## Xah88 (29. September 2012)

http://www.mysportworld.de/shimano-deore-gruppe-3x9-disc-baugruppe-silver.html

Deore samt Bremse für 200  ...bei newsletteranmeldung noch mal 5  rabatt


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. September 2012)

http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html

Hope Hoops mit Hope Pro 2 Evo und ZTR Flow Ex für knappe 400,-


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. September 2012)

Gibts bei BC ab 369
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27006_Pro-2-Evo---NoTubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## Kamelle (29. September 2012)

Für "etwas" mehr Geld:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390475092688&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:DE:1123


dafür bessere Naben und Leichter !


----------



## xTr3Me (29. September 2012)

Also gut, wenn wir beim Thema LRS sind...:
http://www.laufraddesign.de/index.php/dt-swiss-240s-disc-custom-laufradsatz-fur-mtb-26-zoll.html

DT Swiss 240s Naben, CX-Ray Messerspeichen, Polyax, Flow Ex, (20mm und hinten 135/10, X-12 30â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r den Adapter).

560â¬

edit: flow ex steht nicht mit drin, aber auf emailanfrage kann man die schwarze flow ex wohl ohne aufpreis ggÃ¼ber der normalen flow haben
also evtleinfach eine mail schicken!


----------



## Peter88 (29. September 2012)

Ab ersten Oktober für rund zwei Wochen keine versandkosten bei hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (29. September 2012)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Shimano XT Kurbel für 109,-:
> 
> https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrra...Kurbelsatz-XT-FC-M770-10____213518_11548.html



Mit Gutschein für Newsletter-Anmeldung nochmal 5 billiger.

Danke für den Link!


----------



## Spike777 (30. September 2012)

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/x-vector-ii-helm-gr/254775.html


----------



## gschnu (30. September 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-split-farben-p-139363.html


----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/ProCraft-Lenker-PRO-720TF

ProCraft Lenker!
Durchmesser 31,8 mm
LÃ¤nge: 720 mm
Gewicht: 215g
Material: Al2014-T6 Double Butted

Preis: 28â¬


http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Fizik-Tundra-2-Sattel-Manganese-

FIZIK TUNDRA 2 SATTEL MANGANESE
Gewicht: 220 Gramm
33,90â¬


----------



## Downhillalex02 (30. September 2012)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5340


----------



## Snap4x (1. Oktober 2012)

2012er SRAM X0 Long Cage 10 Fach
Silber: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-rear-derailleur-x0-10v-long-cage-silver.html
Gold: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-rear-derailleur-x0-2011-10v-long-cage-gold.html (nicht auf Lager  )


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Oktober 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> *DT Swiss 240s Naben* zu einem super preis
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8194
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8195
> 
> ...



Ist wiggle.uk eigentlich ein guter Laden? Erste Bestellung von 2 Felgen und nur 1 Felge verschickt. Keine Reaktion von den Leuten und keine Telefonnummer.
Bin echt genervt und finde den Laden extrem sxxxxx.
Was soll man nun machen?


----------



## Fujisan (3. Oktober 2012)

Shimano XTR RD-M972 SGS Shadow Schaltwerk, 9-fach, langer Käfig, 99,- ("aus Neurad ausgebaut")

BTW: Falls jemand das gleiche Modell als "GS"-Ausführung irgendwo ähnlich preisgünstig gesehen hat, dann bitte hier/mir mitteilen...merci !


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Wow, ein Mod den ich noch niemals gesehen habe 

Btw. 
XTR 9-Fach kette http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-kette-xtr-7701-9-fach-silber.html 20â¬
29er Recon 140â¬ http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...k-29er-solo-air-disc-100-mm-poploc-white.html
XTR 10 Fach Schaltwerk M-985 143â¬ http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-012-rear-derailleur-xtr-m-985-shadow-sgs-10-speed.html
Avid Elixir R Front fÃ¼r 51â¬ http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/avid-disc-brake-elixir-r-185is-alu-silver-8138.html
Hydraulische Shimano Bremse fÃ¼r 18â¬!!! http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/shimano-disc-brakes-m-545.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (3. Oktober 2012)

Crankbrothers Multi 19 Tool 16 Euro plus Versand


----------



## siggi985 (3. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDU...012.html?force_sid=piuqm1g7035u9esjjq3gpv23s1 

5.10 Impact Sam Hill für 79,90 Euro, gibt auch noch ein paar andere Modelle billiger


----------



## R.C. (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei BPO gibt's 2.5er 2ply ST Minion DHFs fuer 31 EUR http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=286517 
und die 170mm X0 DH Kurbel mit 38er Blatt fuer 230 EUR http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=311378


----------



## xylnx (3. Oktober 2012)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei BPO gibt's 2.5er 2ply ST Minion DHFs fuer 31 EUR http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=286517
> und die 170mm X0 DH Kurbel mit 38er Blatt fuer 230 EUR http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=311378



bei bpo scheint es derzeit probleme zu geben, also mit vorsicht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601594


----------



## Guerill0 (4. Oktober 2012)

Cube Hanzz (XL) für 1599,-
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/cube-hanzz-pro-blacknyellownblue/288061.html


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (4. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers

http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbri...delle-radikal-reduziert.html?sb_hersteller=56


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (4. Oktober 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Die haben sich doch im Preis verdruckt, das sind sonst die Preise der Gruppen ohne Bremsen.
> ...
> SLX 666er 3x10 Komplettgruppe *inkl. Bremsen* - 315 â¬



Ich habe eine ergattert - heute geliefert!   
(hatte das Angebot auch schon entdeckt, bevor es hier gepostet wurde)

Wer einen StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer braucht:

*FOX Van RC* 241x76mm

www.berg-ab.de: Fox Van RC fÃ¼r â¬ 149,50
.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2012)

The Cleg 4 Bremse für 135 Euro:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/bremsen/scheibenbremsen.html?manufacturer=619


----------



## Lynus (4. Oktober 2012)

ROCKSHOX BoXXer WC Solo air - 1"1/8 *
*


----------



## ogni (4. Oktober 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich habe eine ergattert - heute geliefert!


Zufrieden damit?

Noch ein Schnapper http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/c...alt-2-disc-6-bolts-axle-9mm-black-silver.html

CRANKBROTHERS 012 Wheelset Cobalt 2 - Disc 6 holes - Axle (9x100mm / 9x135mm) - Black/Silver


----------



## Maledivo (4. Oktober 2012)

passende Sattelstütze Crankbrother Cobalt 2 

http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-sattelstuetze-cobalt-setback-20mm-349mm-p-159006.html


----------



## Biking_Steini (5. Oktober 2012)

Heute bei Rose günstige *Carbonsattelstütze* für 59.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-sattelstuetze-wcr-speed-tube-sl-350-carbon/aid:255099

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## austriacarp (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit deutschen Shops die hohen Versandkosten will halt keiner übernehmen. Damit es nicht ganz OT ist ein günstiger Preis für NN
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...tion-pacestar-tl-ready-26-x-2-25-.html,a24253


----------



## peter muc (5. Oktober 2012)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> Heute bei Rose gÃ¼nstige *CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze* fÃ¼r 59â¬.
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-sattelstuetze-wcr-speed-tube-sl-350-carbon/aid:255099
> 
> GruÃ ... Dirk



gutes Angebot, aber es geht noch leichter und noch gÃ¼nstiger (sogar ohne Versandkosten im Gegenteil zu Rose)... allerdings nur in 27,2 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/believe-bikes-seatpost-carbon-27-2x350-black.html#


----------



## juneoen (5. Oktober 2012)

SPANK Spike 777 Evo Lenker blau*

39.27EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5349


----------



## Snap4x (5. Oktober 2012)

MZ 66 RC3 von 2009 fÃ¼r 288â¬ 1.5" Steuerrohr!

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/marzocchi-09-66-rc3-disc-180mm-axle-20mm-1-5-ltd-white.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Oktober 2012)

Sattelstütze Easton EC90 Zero in 31,6 x 400mm für 89:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-sattelstuetze-ec90-zero.html,a24024


----------



## Poldidrache (5. Oktober 2012)

...wenn es was von Lupine sein soll:

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17123&categoryID=105

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## TonySoprano (5. Oktober 2012)

im Moment glaub ich net gÃ¼nstiger zu bekommen:

Hope Hoops Evo2 / ZTR Flow Satz fÃ¼r 286,-â¬

(mit Gutschein Code "40-SAVE", zieht 50,-â¬ ab bei 250,-â¬ MB)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/?r=1263/


----------



## Philanthrop (5. Oktober 2012)

der link führt zu nichts


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

die suche im shop kannst du schon alleine bedienen?


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. Oktober 2012)

IXS Knieschoner Slope-Series für 15  gefälligst  ?

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/ixs-knieschoner-slope-series-slope-style/11243.html


----------



## Snap4x (5. Oktober 2012)

Größe S


----------



## factz666 (5. Oktober 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> im Moment glaub ich net günstiger zu bekommen:
> 
> Hope Hoops Evo2 / ZTR Flow Satz für 286,-
> 
> ...



Weisst du mit welchem Achs-Standard der LRS geliefert wird?


----------



## Mauricio (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die suche im shop kannst du schon alleine bedienen?



ich find auch nix?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

das ist kein lrs, sondern ein einzelnes vr und ein einzelnes hr.

wie wäre es wenn ihr nach hope oder hoops sucht?


----------



## MirkoR (5. Oktober 2012)

kLICK UNTER DEM aRTIKEL MAL BITTE AUF Fragen / Antworten da steht deine Antwort...

* Does the rear wheel come with 12mm thru axle adaptors? *


  Vor 1 Jahr, 1 Monat
dbss




  no.

you can buy adaptors to convert the wheel from QR to 142mm for a pretty reasonable price. Only takes 5 minutes to do.
 6 Monate



Hoffe hab geholfen!
lg mirko


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand ob man das HR auch mit 150mm bekommen kann?
In der Beschreibung steht, dass man das LR mit der 721 in 150mm bekommen kann. Bei den Fragen steht weider, dass es nicht möglich ist.

Achja, wenn man Österreich als Land auswählt ists gleich 35 pfund teurer.


----------



## machero (5. Oktober 2012)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ...wenn es was von Lupine sein soll:
> 
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=17123&categoryID=105



bekommt die seite irgendjemand geöffnet?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

ohne probleme!


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Größe S



Hehe, hast du vom Biken dicke Beine bekommen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (5. Oktober 2012)

machero schrieb:


> bekommt die seite irgendjemand geöffnet?



Jup ist ne Lupine Wilma 5 Bike Light für 279,82


----------



## Snap4x (5. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Hehe, hast du vom Biken dicke Beine bekommen  ?



Hab hier noch ungetragene 661 Kyle Strait (glaub ich Modell) in Größe S 
Für 10 abzugeben 
Nein... ich passe definitiv nicht durch!


----------



## TonySoprano (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist kein lrs, sondern ein einzelnes vr und ein einzelnes hr.
> 
> wie wäre es wenn ihr nach hope oder hoops sucht?



internet ist nicht soo einfach 

nur auf diese Komponenten kann man den GS anwenden:

http://www.wigglesport.de/?r=1268/


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

mag sein, aber das musst du demjenigen sagen der das hier gepostet hat.


----------



## TonySoprano (5. Oktober 2012)

war doch nur als Antwort gedacht, Du hast es ja sofort gecheckt  sorry für schon wieder ot :/


----------



## Splash (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei RCZ Magura MT6 und MT8


MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT6 180PM - L.950mm - FRONT Black = 151.43e instead of 249.04e
MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT6 180IS - L.1980mm - REAR Black = 151.43e instead of 249.04e
MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT8 180PM - L.950mm - FRONT Black/Red = 216.33e instead of 369.37e
MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT8 180IS - L.1980mm - REAR Black/Red = 216.33e instead of 369.37e

In order to get these prices, please use the code : RCZMT  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Sunday 07 October 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## flowbike (6. Oktober 2012)

Superstar hat einiges runter gesetzt


----------



## canyon.biker (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei Bike Components sind an diesem Wochenende die X.0 Gripshifter auf 135 heruntergesetzt, aber nur die 2-/10-fach in rot.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...X-0-GripShift-2--3--10-fach-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. Oktober 2012)

ruhe hier, lieber Schnäppchen posten!
sagen dir außerdem Tagespreise irgendwas? aktuell 295 sind auch nicht schlecht für den Satz

Syntace Moto Griffe in schwarz für 14 pP


----------



## mikefize (7. Oktober 2012)

LEUTE!

Gelaber hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530419&page=4

Ist das denn so schwierig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Seid ihr alle zu dämlich die 3cm runterzuscrollen? Is das so schwierig?
Auf jeder 2. Seite über's Labern zu motzen is nicht wirklich arg viel schlauer. 

Und da ich's hier drin noch nicht gelesen hab:
Scott Voltage FR 30 in S für 1099,- (UVP 1699,-)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...ke-2012-1.html?sid=bq5972nu1h2gtc3mjmt1labtf2


----------



## machero (8. Oktober 2012)

Nicolai Helius AFR (Größe S) 899,-

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1661


...und auch diverse andere Nicolai-Rahmen


----------



## ollum104 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hope FR/DH Vorbau für 49 


----------



## K3RMIT (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei Fun Corner

DT Swiss RC X.O Carbon Laufradsatz (Rennrad)
reduziert von 1999 auf 999

Rock Shox Sid RLT QR 100 inkl. Poploc
reduziert von 699 auf 299

Ciclo CM 4.4 A HR
reduziert von 109 auf 49

Rotwild R.X2 FS Comp (2012)
reduziert von 3599 auf 2499


----------



## lt-midseason07 (9. Oktober 2012)

Veltec AM1-LRS, jetzt nochmal günstiger (m.M. war der alte Preis schon gut)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veltec-AM-On...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7319de64

...und ich habe angerufen, er verbaut wirklich D-Light Speichen statt der normalen Speichen und kommt so auf das angegebene Gewicht.


----------



## racing_basti (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei BikeStore.cc gibt es die *SR-Gabel SF10-DUROLUX RCA 20 QLC 1.1/8" 26" weiss 1.1/8" SL 255* für 299,95 im Liveshopping (also nur heute und nur so lange noch verfügbar)
Wer Interesse daran hat sollte beim Shop aber nochmal nach dem Schaft fragen. Im Titel steht 1 1/8, in der Artikelbeschreibung tapered.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers

*http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-radarlock-path-oo-9181-03.html

*Bei dem Preis musste mir gleich noch eine bestellen...


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Oktober 2012)

Wat heißt hier Megaschnapper? Das sind ganz normale Preise, wie sie im Netz für Hybridgläser verlangt werden. Teilweise sogar drüber.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wat heißt hier Megaschnapper? Das sind ganz normale Preise, wie sie im Netz für Hybridgläser verlangt werden. Teilweise sogar drüber.




Hast ja recht.
Habe vor lauter Uffreschung den falschen Link reinkopiert

http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-radarlock-path-oo-9181-03.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (10. Oktober 2012)

Der link geht nicht...


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

schau bei optik24plus.de auf der Startseite

eine Oakley Radar für 143 statt 238 Euro.
Wahrscheinlich ist den gerade der Server um die Ohren geflogen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

die angebote gibts schon mindestens eine woche.


----------



## racing_basti (10. Oktober 2012)

RockShox Reverb 30,9x380mm MMX-rechts
RockShox Reverb 30,9x420mm Std.-links
bei Alutech fÃ¼r 179,90â¬ (+ Versand)


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Oktober 2012)

Garmin Oregon 450 ohne Karte 219,99 â¬

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00313JX4W/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00313JX4W&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwmenzlaffco-21"]Garmin GPS HandgerÃ¤t Oregon 450, 5,8 x 11,4 x 3,5 cm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MissQuax (10. Oktober 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Die haben sich doch im Preis verdruckt, das sind sonst die Preise der Gruppen ohne Bremsen.
> ...
> 
> SLX 666er 3x10 Komplettgruppe *inkl. Bremsen* - 315 â¬



Nein, die haben sich nicht im Preis verdruckt - habe die SLX-Gruppe inklusive Bremsen geliefert bekommen!

Da ich mein neues Projekt (AM-Hardtail) jetzt doch zurÃ¼ckgestellt habe (auf lÃ¤ngere Zeit) kÃ¶nnte jemand die o.g. SLX-Gruppe haben. *WÃ¼rde sie an einen kurzentschlossenen Interessenten fÃ¼r â¬ 325,00 inkl. Versand abgeben!*

Wenn sich bis morgen mittag niemand meldet, schicke ich das Paket morgen nachmittag retour.


*EDIT:  Schon weg - wurde von jemand aus dem Forum hier Ã¼bernommen / abgeholt. *



Bitte PN, der Rest dann per Telefon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (11. Oktober 2012)

http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/pov-case-gopro-29-90-euro-fameboardshop-com-124206

POV Case für GOPRO 29,90 Euro @fameboardshop.com


----------



## Mauricio (11. Oktober 2012)

http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=V10

nur bis morgen vormittag! santa cruz v10 mit rc4 kashima 2899â¬


----------



## der-Roman (12. Oktober 2012)

BR-M665 vo+hi (ohne Scheiben) 95,20â¬ + Versand
BR-M775 vo+hi (ohne Scheiben) 119â¬ + Versand


----------



## mikefize (12. Oktober 2012)

Leichter DrÃ¶ssiger HT Rahmen in 21" und gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftiger Farbe fÃ¼r 90â¬


----------



## ollum104 (13. Oktober 2012)

888 RC3 Evo Ti fÃ¼r 995 â¬

Eventuell lÃ¤sst sich sogar noch ein deutlich besserer Preis vorschlagen


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (13. Oktober 2012)

Sehr lange nicht so günstig gesehen, falls jemand eine 12-32 für den Preis findet, bitte melden


https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Shimano-Kassette-XTR-CS-M970-12-34-Zaehne____16170.html


----------



## shurikn (14. Oktober 2012)

ollum104 schrieb:


> 888 RC3 Evo Ti für 995 
> 
> Eventuell lässt sich sogar noch ein deutlich besserer Preis vorschlagen



http://www.marktplatz-tools.de/besterpreis.php

Da geht noch was.


----------



## juneoen (14. Oktober 2012)

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Shimano-Bremsscheibe-SM-RT53____258544.html

zurÃ¼ck zur Ãbersicht                     vorheriger Artikel                     nÃ¤chster Artikel                 




* Shimano Bremsscheibe SM-RT53
160 mm Centerlock ohne Lockring                         *

*                           (Art-Nr:161845)                   *

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          â¬                   1,99


----------



## Maracuja10 (14. Oktober 2012)

My Mysportbrands gibt es seit 9 Uhr MTB + Rennradschuhe extrem günstig.

Gibt leider nicht mehr viel.

http://www.mysportbrands.de/aktionen/

Mavic Chasm 99,95
Sidi Eagle 5 Pro 99,95
Diadora X-trail 2 74,95
Scott MTB Team Boa 84,95 !!!
....

Neukundengutscheine gibs auch noch:
15 = AFF-GJK5-H
10 = 8Wj7Z-pgf

Müsst euch aber anmelden.


----------



## Bashorbadger (15. Oktober 2012)

Fox 32 Talas 579â¬ / Float 399â¬ 2012er Modelle

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?lang=DEU&list=WG000321

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traffer (15. Oktober 2012)

alle tapered auf 1.5"
hab ich so n oldscoolbike, dass ich 1.1/8" durchgehend hab?


----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2012)

Brügelmann versendet ab sofort Versandkostenfrei


----------



## gotboost (15. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir steht 5.99.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2012)

ab 100 â¬.


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. Oktober 2012)

mikefize schrieb:


> Brügelmann versendet ab sofort Versandkostenfrei



ab 49  !

das ist neu

bisher waren es 100 


----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> ab 49  !
> 
> das ist neu
> 
> bisher waren es 100 



Hab gerade für 13,99 bestellt und keinen Versand bezahlt


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2012)

mikefize schrieb:


> Brügelmann versendet ab sofort Versandkostenfrei



gilt wohl für gesamt Internetstores:

http://www.bikeunit.de/versandinformationen_bike_unit.html

Leider habe ich bei denen fast nie was brauchbares günstiges gefunden (jemand einen Tip?)


----------



## GoogleBot (15. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bei denen fast nie was brauchbares günstiges gefunden (jemand einen Tip?)



Nö, bei Brüggelmann jeder Artikel teurer als in anderen Shops. Dann lieber Versandkosten zahlen und günstig kaufen


----------



## TonySoprano (15. Oktober 2012)

:// pff, ich habe gerade letzte Woche Handschuhe bestellt, Giro fÃ¼r 16,99â¬, jetzt leider nur noch fÃ¼r KinderhÃ¤nde XS und S:

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/giro-handschuhe-dnd-11m-black-xs/250178.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuMod (15. Oktober 2012)

Conti Rubber Queen mit Black Chilie in 2,2 und 2,4 für 34,95

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Black-Chili-Faltreifen---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## racing_basti (15. Oktober 2012)

NoTubes ZTR Olympic 32 Loch weiß für 42,39 bei CRC


----------



## .floe. (15. Oktober 2012)

> NÃ¶, bei BrÃ¼ggelmann jeder Artikel teurer als in anderen Shops. Dann lieber Versandkosten zahlen und gÃ¼nstig kaufen



Das kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen. Einige Artikel werden durch den 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r die Produktbewertung und die versandkostenfreie Lieferung konkurrenzfÃ¤hig gÃ¼nstig. Beispiel: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...s-08top-normal-low-profdirektmont/227058.html
Macht 84,90â¬ inkl Versand.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen. Einige Artikel werden durch den 5â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r die Produktbewertung und die versandkostenfreie Lieferung konkurrenzfÃ¤hig gÃ¼nstig. Beispiel: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...s-08top-normal-low-profdirektmont/227058.html
> Macht 84,90â¬ inkl Versand.



Soviel hab ich seinerzeit bei Bike-Components incl. 5 â¬ Versand gezahlt. Ist ausserdem das alte, da mÃ¼sste es ja eh billiger sein.

Meine Frau hat gesagt ich darf mir dies Trikot nicht kaufen weil zu hÃ¤sslich:
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/b...yfreeride-jersey-wostok-laidback-trikot-weiss
genau wie das hier:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...lier-laidback-trikot-lang-weiss-l/228109.html

Aber vielleicht braucht ja jemand gÃ¼nstig nen Schlafanzugoberteil.

Aber Vorsicht! Versandkostenfrei steht da jetzt nicht mehr, das sieht man erst wenn man durchgeklickt hat!


----------



## JDEM (15. Oktober 2012)

Als Schlafanzugoberteil hält das Ding vermutlich auch länger 

Preise lassen sich übrigens auch gut mit Herstellerbezeichnung (MPN) oder EAN-Code bei Google Shopping vergleichen!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> gilt wohl für gesamt Internetstores:
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/versandinformationen_bike_unit.html
> 
> Leider habe ich bei denen fast nie was brauchbares günstiges gefunden (jemand einen Tip?)



Find zB die beiden Sachen fair.
SLX Kurbel 2-fach+Bash (FC-M665) für 85,90
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html
gute AllMountain-Felge: Spank Subrosa Evo für 55,90 (lieferbar!)
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/spank-subrosa-evo-30-al-32h-rim-26/278460.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (16. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Find zB die beiden Sachen fair.
> SLX Kurbel 2-fach+Bash (FC-M665) für 85,90
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html



Modelljahr 2008

Schnäppchen:
http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/herren/race-face-membranejacke-herren-leichtjacke-s.html

http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ixs


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand von euch einen actionsports gutschein code den er nicht braucht?
wäre sehr nett und hilfreich, danke


----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2012)

Echter Schnapper (fÃ¼r kleinere MÃ¤nner und Frauen):

Bergamont Big Air Team fÃ¼r â¬ 1.599,--

RH 41 (Gr. S), mit Totem Solo Air, FOX DHX 5.0, Hammerschmidt, Elixir CR ...  + kostenloser Versand!



Auf der Seite sind noch mehr sehr gute Angebote zu finden!


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Oktober 2012)

Maxxis Minion front Falt 42aST EXO 26x2,50  bei bikepalast für 29,90


----------



## gomerline (17. Oktober 2012)

Gibt gerade den Lidl MontagestÃ¤nder bei ebay fÃ¼r 19,95â¬ zzgl. 5,90â¬ Porto. Bei Lidl war er glaube ich immer fÃ¼r 27,99 zzgl. online 3,95â¬ Porto erhÃ¤ltlich.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/POWERFIX-PRO...Fahrrad-Montagestander-NEU-OVP-/370667416075?


----------



## gomm13 (17. Oktober 2012)

NUR BIS MORGEN!!!
Bei uns ist heute ein Angebot rein geschneit fÃ¼r:
2012er Rock Shox Reba RLT Dual Air 100mm Federweg QR9 fÃ¼r (schwarz) 350â¬
2012er Rock Shox SID XX Dual Air 100mm Federweg QR9 (weiss) 450â¬

Preise inkl. Rechnung un Mwst!!!


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat - bei Chainreactioncycles sind vor allem Hardware Artikel heruntergesetzt wie z.B. Kasetten, Sattelstützen, Lenker, Vorbauten,...

Pedale: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...edals&CategoryIDs=637,655,64&SortBy=SalesRank
Kurbelsätze bis 50%: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ch=Cranksets&CategoryIDs=536&SortBy=SalesRank

einfach mal auf www.chainreactioncycles.com herumblättern...


----------



## mikefize (17. Oktober 2012)

Morewood Yebo mit durchgehender X9 Ausstattung, Formula RX, Dt Swiss Naben und Fox Float fÃ¼r 1000â¬!!

Hammer SchnÃ¤ppchen

Auch sehr gut (juckt mich selbst ein bisschen...):

Morewood Zula Rahmenkit mit Fox RP2 fÃ¼r 750


----------



## Snap4x (18. Oktober 2012)

Van RC in 241 mm fÃ¼r 149â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_38&products_id=5407


----------



## racing_basti (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei RCZ sind die Magura MT6 und MT8 bis Samstag fÃ¼r 121 bzw. 173â¬ je Bremse zu haben.
RCZMT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (22. Oktober 2012)

*Hydrapak - Trinkblase 3 Liter*
Reversible. Große Öffnung. Big Bite Valve. 3 Liter

19,90  statt UVP: 35,00  (bis 12:00 portofrei)
und mit Newsletteranmeldung (5  Gutschein) nur *14,90*


http://www.outdoor-broker.de/hydrapak-reversib-reservoir-3l.html


----------



## Kamelle (22. Oktober 2012)

Bei Futurumshop Sidis im Angebot zb.:

MTB Dragon 3 Carbon SRS 202,95  statt 329,95 

http://www.futurumshop.de/ice.cgi?a..._word=sidi&d_vend=Sidi&d_minp=90&vrd=&d_sort=

Gruß Kamelle

PS Futurumshop ist


----------



## Deleted 251100 (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=conti-airking

2 reifen zum preis von einem.


----------



## austriacarp (22. Oktober 2012)

Pelto schrieb:


> kennt einer diese Seite mit diesen abnormal tiefen Preise? http://www.sale-bikes.com/categories/MOUNTAIN/BMC/
> 
> Schon mal einer dort was bestellt?


Wenn ich ein bisschen mehr Vertrauen zu diesen Shops hätte würde ich mir gleich 2 Specis bestellen für diesen Preis. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch ein Feedback.
NN EVO 2,25 TR zu einen ralativ günstigen Preis
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a38486/nobby-nic-evo-pacestar-225-tl-ready-faltreifen.html


----------



## krysheri (23. Oktober 2012)

FÃ¼r die V-Brake Fahrer unter uns:
Alex DM24 Felge 26" 32L (Maulweite 24mm) fÃ¼r ~9â¬


----------



## tanteandi (23. Oktober 2012)

bikepalast.com 


2000 artikel um 70 % reduziert


----------



## rainman_47 (24. Oktober 2012)

Magura Durin  299,-:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/magura/magura-federgabel-durin-race-100-mm-weiss.html,a24626


----------



## austriacarp (24. Oktober 2012)

Das erste ist das TF2010 und das zweite das Speedfox 2011 würde aber ein Specialized kaufen und kein BMC für dieses Geld ist es auch egal ob es ein 2010 oder 2011er Modell ist. Habe mal ein E-mail an die angegebene Adresse geschickt und nachgefragt was da los ist. 
Hier noch ein Schnäppchen damit es nicht ganz OT ist.
Rocket Ron TR Modell 2012 2,4 für 22,90
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a43083/rocket-ron-evo-pacestar-240-tl-ready-faltreifen.html


----------



## logan777 (25. Oktober 2012)

URGE Helme sind bei CRC runtergesetzt

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=1225

gruß
logan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (25. Oktober 2012)

FLASH Sales: -50% on DT SWISS Forks
code : *RCZDTF*
z.B. DT SWISS 012 Fork XMC 150 - Twin shot - Axle 9mm - 1 1/8 alu - Black fÃ¼r 300â¬!


----------



## sun909 (25. Oktober 2012)

Magura Thor 150/120mm Tapered für schlappe 255 bei Rose

grüße und danke für alle, die hier Angebote und kein Gelaber posten, habe schon das ein oder andere gute Ding kaufen können


----------



## Asko (25. Oktober 2012)

Avid Ball Bearing 7 MTB Set ohne Hebel und Züge für 77,95


----------



## krysheri (25. Oktober 2012)

Bei Rose gibt es noch bissel mehr, z.B. Marzocchi Dirt Jumper fÃ¼r 140â¬
Und Rahmensets mit Reba fÃ¼r 300â¬


----------



## Dropperl (25. Oktober 2012)

NEIN, habs grad noch im Warenkorb gehabt, die Dirt Jumper, und dann geh ich zur Kasse, dann is dass Teil ausverkauft -.-
so kanns gehen....


----------



## Hannebambl (26. Oktober 2012)

26" Vorderrad bestehend aus: XT HB-M756 / Dt Comp / DT E530     fÃ¼r 39 â¬

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3042


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Oktober 2012)

da muss man immer mal reinschauen der hatte letztens ja auch denn radsatz für120~


----------



## canno-range (26. Oktober 2012)

*XTR 985 Bremsenset* incl. 180er Ice-Tec Centerlockscheiben für *270;- * bei Eingabe des Gutscheincodes versandkostenfrei, also fast zum XT-Preis!

hier solange der Vorrat reicht


----------



## Ghost-FAN (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei Aldi Süd gibt's kofferwaagen für 6.99 ich teste sie mal um das bike zu wiegen.


----------



## TT-296 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Süd gibt's kofferwaagen für 6.99 ich teste sie mal um das bike zu wiegen.



Da ich in Norddeutschland wohne, kenne ich die Waage von Aldi Süd nicht. Aber bei ebay kriegt man auch schon Kofferwaagen für weniger: 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=kofferwaage&_sop=15
Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie gut sie funktionieren. Aber wenn's nicht auf's Milligramm genau sein soll, wird's in den meißten Fällen funktionieren. Wäre geeichte Präzision wünscht, muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Oktober 2012)

finde ich jetzt recht günstig zumindest für die, die noch 26" räder fahren:

Laufradsatz Hope Pro 2 gold Disc /Mavic XC717D / DT Comp


----------



## shurikn (26. Oktober 2012)

FSA Orbit Xtreme Steuersatz tapered 39,95 statt 126... 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6...5-fuer-tapered-gabeln.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...arbon-Peaty-DH-Helm-World-Champ-Mod-2012.html

299


----------



## CicliB (26. Oktober 2012)

Boah, gibts hier keinen Selbstgesprächethread

Back to Topic:
Rock Shox Reverb Vario Sattelstütze Mod. 2011/12 schwarz / silber für 189,90 inkl. Versand
*Durchmesser: 31,6mm, Länge: 380mm/420mm, Verstellbereich: 125mm*
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...tuetze-Mod-2011-12-schwarz-silber::43029.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

Morewood Makulu 2012 fÃ¼r 2.999â¬ bei ceednow.com


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2012)

WEEKEND-SPECIAL:
Bestell dir ein Tues bis Sonntag, 28.10.2012 - 00:00 und du erhälst einen RockShox Vivid AIR R2C Dämpfer statt eines normalen Rock Shox Kage RC Dämpfer in deinem Bike!
Sofortige Auslieferung bei Zahlungseingang!

Nur auf und nur so lange der Vorrat reicht:
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Tues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (27. Oktober 2012)

Stadler in Regensburg scheint seine *Tomac-Rahmen* loswerden zu wollen: es gibt z. B. den Automatic 120-Rahmen mit RP23-Dämpfer für 799 Euro, den Supermatic 120-Rahmen (Carbon) mit RP23-Dämpfer für 999 Euro (steht so nicht auf der Stadler-HP).


----------



## benithedog (27. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Mavic Crossmax 599,- nur heute


----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2012)

GT Karakoram 1.0 29er L für 650 incl. Versand.
http://www.mysportworld.de/gt-bikes...=adwords-pla&gclid=CI2_v4OKobMCFY65zAod3C4AOQ


----------



## rainman_47 (27. Oktober 2012)

Continental Sped King Protection 559x2,3  für schlappe 14,95

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a83893/speed-king-protection-23.html


----------



## factz666 (27. Oktober 2012)

Fox Federgabel F36 Float R 160 2012 für 499

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/fox/fox-federgabel-f36-float-r-160.html,a24427


----------



## tanteandi (28. Oktober 2012)

bike-discount.de


Easton EA 30  31,8  für 7,99

Race Face Ride XC  31,8  9,99

RF  Ride XC  Riser  14,90


----------



## wallacexiv (28. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a83929/ea30-aluminium-vorbau.html


----------



## maroon (28. Oktober 2012)

In mAgdeburg bei Rad Mitte gibt es ein Stevens Ridge Max in S/M 3390-30% 

Bau mir grad nen HT sonst währs meins .


----------



## K3RMIT (29. Oktober 2012)

Mavic mantra Schuh reduziert um 44% auf 99
http://www.raddeals.de/kleidung/fahrradschuhe/mavic-mantra-mtb-schuh-fuer-9995e-44-guenstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (29. Oktober 2012)

Federgabel DT Swiss EXM150 für 389,90 !!!!!

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...edergabel-schwarz-QR9-Modell-2012--22116.html


----------



## krysheri (29. Oktober 2012)

Spank Spike Race28 26" LRS (20x110mm / 12x135mm) fÃ¼r 170,55â¬
mit Code: *RCZ50AL*
Test des LRS erfolgte hier im Forum.


----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2012)

*50%*  discount on *NOKON, SPANK, DAHON, EXUSTAR, ERGON, PROPALM, TRIGRAM, GUSSET,  SPANNINGA, HALO*
   In order to get these prices, please use the code : *RCZ50AL*  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
**Offer available for all order with minimum global amount 70â¬ without VAT*


-----------
*Klapprad fÃ¼r 240 â¬:*
*
*
*http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/dahon-expresso-m-blue.html#*


*Spank-Lenker fÃ¼r 30 â¬:*

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishu...5ea9d139b&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=SPANK






*F***CK*....Den oben genannten LFRs habe ich zu lange gegoogelt, dann war er beim aktualisieren schon wieder aus meinem warenkorb raus bzw. out of stock   ..dabei wÃ¤re er perfekt fÃ¼r mein Troof gewesen  ..Also falls ihn jemand gÃ¼nstig eingekauft hat und nicht zwingend braucht , bitte melden...
*
*


----------



## Guerill0 (29. Oktober 2012)

Günstiges DH-Bike:
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-20-Downhill-Bike-MTB-Fully-Fahrrad-2012.html
Statt 2.499,00 EUR
=> 1.674,33 EUR


----------



## knarf123 (30. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Rahmen für ein Winter bzw Fahrtechnikrad!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52442


----------



## Markusso (30. Oktober 2012)

Fox Gabeln 355 Euro 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/fox-fork-32-f-series-rl-fit-120mm-disc-axle-15mm.html

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/fox-fork-32-float-rlc-fit-120mm-disc-axle-15mm.html


Zudem:


 10%  Rabatt auf den ganzen Website

Um von diesem Angebot zu profitieren , benutzen Sie diesen Code : RCZDE10 im Datenfeld "Gutscheincodes",und klicken Sie "Gutschein einlösen" vor der Bestätigung der Bestellung.

Das Angebot gilt für alle Produkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab hier noch einen 10% Gutschein fÃ¼r Bikeunit, gÃ¼ltig bis 2.November:
GUTSCHEINCODE: 29E6CH4DJT
Ist  leider nicht mit den 5 â¬ Gutscheinen kombinierbar. DafÃ¼r kein MBW.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Schade, das wäre womöglich eine dreistellige Ersparnis gewesen



Da war wohl jemand schneller, ich wars nicht ...

Wenn noch jemand einen pinken Lenker braucht :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52956


----------



## Piktogramm (1. November 2012)

http://r2-bike.com/news.php


75â¬ auf LaufrÃ¤der mit Alufelge und 150â¬ auf alles mit ner Carbonfelge. Da kann das ein oder andere SchnÃ¤ppchen rausspringen, wobei viele LaufradsÃ¤tze trotzdem jenseits von Gut & BÃ¶se liegen


----------



## racing_basti (2. November 2012)

SRAM Trigger X.0 3-/9-fach bei Rose für 95


----------



## racing_basti (2. November 2012)

Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 fÃ¼r 34,95â¬ bei Bike-Components

Die Queen in 2.2 ist bei H&S 5ct. gÃ¼nstiger, dafÃ¼r gibts dort keine 2.4er



R.C. schrieb:


> Die 2.2er gibt's 5 Cent billiger beim Bike-Discount http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a50922/rubber-queen-22-black-chili-folding.html
> Dort wuerde ich ueberhaupt immer zuerst nachsehen, wenn ich Conti wollte.


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> SRAM Trigger X.0 3-/9-fach bei Rose für 95



Hallo,

läßt sich der Preis durch irgendwelche Gutscheinaktionen oder Bewertungsboni noch drücken ?

Grüße


----------



## gomerline (2. November 2012)

FÃ¼r facebookfans gibt es einen 10â¬ Gutschein ab 50â¬ MBW.
http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes/app_133648056657610


----------



## R.C. (2. November 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 und 2.4 für 34,95 bei Bike-Components



Die 2.2er gibt's 5 Cent billiger beim Bike-Discount http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a50922/rubber-queen-22-black-chili-folding.html
Dort wuerde ich ueberhaupt immer zuerst nachsehen, wenn ich Conti wollte.


----------



## tozzi (2. November 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Für facebookfans gibt es einen 10 Gutschein ab 50 MBW.
> http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes/app_133648056657610



Hallo,

danke - aber für 10 verkaufe ich mich nicht an facebook ..

Grüße

Bell Tension FullFace für 99 statt 229 :

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=121101125352&ref=L210YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/Y3RyeT0xJnphPTEmbGM9MSZjdXJjZD0xJmNpZD0xMjExMDExMjUzNTIma2F0aWQ9MSZoYz0xJmJsb3dvdXQ9MSZzej0yJnNwPTMx&pnr=11401


----------



## rainman_47 (2. November 2012)

Xtreme S1300 Montageständer für 49,95

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C9H13NO3 (3. November 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...omp-BMO-LTD-Edition-raw-2013-fuer-Bundle.html


----------



## ollum104 (3. November 2012)

nun is aber gut, wird sich schon zeigen....

Morewood Makulu Rahmen o. D. in M für 1399


----------



## wallacexiv (3. November 2012)

Als kleine Entschädigung ein preiswerter Carbon Lenker: MT ZOOM Carbon Riser Bar XL 740mm 165g

... und ein preiswerter Rahmen: MOREWOOD Izimu Rahmen M*

... zum Schluss noch: Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremsenset VR700mm/HR1400mm weiß ohne Rotoren


----------



## SLXDriver (3. November 2012)

BTT bitte.... Ist doch logisch das die kein Rad fÃ¼r 50â¬ ausliefern!

SchnÃ¤ppchen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49718

Gibts niergends fÃ¼r 85â¬, ich hab die seit nem Jahr gesucht und nicht unter 130 gefunden


----------



## much175 (3. November 2012)

Damit ist das Erledigt und hier werden bitte nur noch schnäppchen gepostet! Ansonst gibt es ja noch den Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread!!!

Geiles Teil und nirgends günstiger: Deuter Attack 20l
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a40976/attack-20-200-l.html


----------



## Torsten (3. November 2012)

Sollte hier weiter "diskutiert" werden, werden wird den Thread schließen!

NUR Schnäppchen posten, keine Kommentare, keine Diskussion!

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## C9H13NO3 (3. November 2012)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/winora-jamaica-62-2012.html


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2012)

Fänd ich gut den Fred zu schliessen, wenn hier nur hirnloses Gelaber stattfindet. 

Sports Nut Lagerverkauf ab 21.11.:
http://www.facebook.com/events/110902792401630/


----------



## ollum104 (4. November 2012)

Tagesangebot bei Jehlebikes
Giant Faith 1 fÃ¼r 1699 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (4. November 2012)

*ICE Telescopic Seatpost Ice lift*

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ice-telescopic-seatpost-ice-lift-30-9x400mm-black-red.html


----------



## R.C. (4. November 2012)

-50% auf Hutchinson Produkte bei RCZ mit Code RCZHUT 
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/manufacturer/hutchinson

(Allerdings habe ich wohl gerade die letzten 2.3er Piranhas gekauft


----------



## Lynus (4. November 2012)

Schwalbe Furious Fred 2,25" Evo Raceguard

für 19,22  bei RCZ


----------



## austriacarp (4. November 2012)

Der beste Rucksack für Vielschwitzer zu einen unschlagbaren Preis in der Bucht
http://www.ebay.at/itm/190605445743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Xah88 (4. November 2012)

Spy Sonnenbrille - 81 %  :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50996

Kinderhelm fÃ¼r 8 â¬:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25763

Fox Badehose fÃ¼r 14 â¬:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75412

Dirthelm fÃ¼r 12 â¬:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4590


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2012)

spank lock-on griffe:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5577


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (4. November 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> spank lock-on griffe:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5577



Vermutlich sind das die gleichen:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...r/votec-votec-schwarzschwarz-paar/318344.html

Allerdings sind sie bei Bruegelmann fast einen Euro günstiger.


----------



## DonVito (4. November 2012)

Cane Creek DBair ("Double Barrel Air") Dämpfer - 190/50mm

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=347571


----------



## rainman_47 (5. November 2012)

Zum Hobbyschrauben sollte der reichen. 
Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer zu 22,99

http://www.lidl-highlight.de/?et_cid=14&et_lid=38540&et_sub=myliveshopping


----------



## uli_123 (5. November 2012)

Shimano XTR PD M-980 Race Pedale fÃ¼r 76â¬ und kostenlosen Versand 
http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-xtr-pd-m980-xc-race-pedale/
Bei vorheriger newsletter Anmeldung gibt es noch einen Rabattgutschein von 6â¬.


----------



## racing_basti (5. November 2012)

Fox Float 150 RL für 399 bei Fun-Corner


----------



## der12te (6. November 2012)

Vaude Rucksack "Bike Alpin 30+5" schwarz/grün


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10036650&postcount=530


----------



## Guerill0 (6. November 2012)

Rotwild E1 Adanced Special Mod 2010 / Showbike in XL
Statt 3,2 für 1,5
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=2b74d072e2203f95d1017c8df4b330e2


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. November 2012)

Reifen 26 x 2,35" - *Schwalbe Dirty Dan* FR falt - VertStar - 29,90 EUR
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...Schwalbe-Dirty-Dan-FR-falt-VertStar-2011.html


*Aber Achtung:* Kaum ist die weiche Außenschicht weg (das geht sehr schnell), ist man nur noch auf der sogen. "light rolling base" unterwegs und hat *NULL Grip* . Deshalb gleich mehrere Reifen kaufen - sehr schlau von Schwalbe!


Nochwas für die zukünftigen "Teile auf der Waage" Foto-Uploader - *Kern EMB 5.2K5 Tischwaage* um 15 Euro bei Amazon (wenn es wahr ist!)
Kern EMB 5.2K5 Tischwaage 5200g: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## siq (7. November 2012)

17" Vortrieb Carbon Rahmen (ohne Kleber/Aufdrucke) 1290g für 399
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-Disc-only-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## DarkGreen (7. November 2012)

Suntour Raindon Air - Suntours Einsteiger-Luftfedergabel mit Lemote Lockout: 119â¬
http://www.radonline.de/suntour-raidon-air.html

Suntour NCX-D-LO - Gabel mit Stahlfeder/ÃldÃ¤mpfung mit Lockout-Knopf an der Gabelkrone: 74â¬
http://www.radonline.de/sr-suntour-ncx-d-lo.html

letztere gibts auch schon fÃ¼r 69â¬ bei berg-ab.de, leider aber im Moment nur ohne Canti-Sockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (7. November 2012)

RITCHEY LRS Carbon 1360 g

Unter: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/r...ic-carbon-mountain-disc-centerlock-black.html

UVP                2.211,54 â¬
Aktueller Preis: 1.423,07 â¬

Rabattcode:  RCZRTW ( 50% )

Endpreis:           711.54 â¬


----------



## Puls220 (7. November 2012)

---
 gÃ¼nstiger Syncros Laufradsatz mit Novtec Naben fÃ¼r DH / FR / EN mit Steckachsen

ab 139â¬
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4982

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9054


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. November 2012)

Bei Planet-X sind einige Selle Italia SÃ¤ttel im Angebot. Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig Ã¼berblicke sind ein paar ganz gute Preise dabei, zB SLR mit Carbonstreben (laut Gewichtsdatenbank 140 g) fÃ¼r ca. 85 â¬

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/c/q/saddles/selle_italia_2012


----------



## Kamelle (9. November 2012)

nur bis Sonntag 21 Uhr und exklusiv für Dich als Newsletter-Abonnent spendieren wir weitere 10% Rabatt auf jedes Produkt in unserem Bike Special mit coolen Fahrrädern von Scott & GT Bicycles! Einfach den Gutschein-Code*: MY-NL-48865 im Warenkorb eingeben und sich freuen!

http://www.mysportbrands.de


----------



## lucie (10. November 2012)

10% beim Rose auf Alles (nur nicht auf Tiernahrung und Fahrräder  ) bis Sonntag 11. November...


----------



## Puls220 (12. November 2012)

SuperB TB-PF 30 ZentrierstÃ¤nde

mit 2 Messuhren fÃ¼r 315 â¬ statt 499â¬

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=702_811&products_id=11710


----------



## Splash (13. November 2012)

BTT:

Shimano SH-MT91 MTB Touring Schuhe dunkelbraun um 140â¬

Bei RCZ dann noch 30% discount on all tires: SCHWALBE / WTB / VREDESTEIN
In order to get this discount, please use the code : RCZSB  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
Offer available for minimum order amount 70â¬ net (w/o VAT)
Offer available until Thursday 15 November 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## TonySoprano (13. November 2012)

funktioniert ja leider nicht, erst letztens das mtb fÃ¼r 50,-â¬ zog auch 20 blablabla  BeitrÃ¤ge nach sich ........

Tagesangebot bei rose: Sealskinz-Socken fÃ¼r 35â¬

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sealskinz-socken-thick-weight-mid-length-wasserdicht/aid:520917


----------



## R.C. (13. November 2012)

Zum fragen ob $TEIL taugt gibt es doch wirklich genug andere, passendere Threads und Foren, zumal hier die meisten sowieso nicht antworten werden, weil die Frage schon nicht passend ist.

-10% auf alles auf der RCZ-Webseite mit RCZDE10  bis einschl. Sonntag, 18. Nov. http://www.rczbikeshop.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (13. November 2012)

Fox Vanilla RC für 119 


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. November 2012)

SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk 10-fach lang rot 55,00 â¬ + Versand

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a84480/x-9-schaltwerk-10-fach-lang-rot.html


----------



## knolle321 (13. November 2012)

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rockshox-reba-rl-120mm-26-zoll-black-ww/327687.html
RS Reba RL 2013 299
ist wirklich das 2013er Modell trotz Bild der 2012er, hab ich grad bekommen


----------



## Frodu (14. November 2012)

Dt Gabeln 50% bei RCZ bikes


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (14. November 2012)

Syncros Meat Hooker Pedale 44â¬

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=26_84&products_id=12168


----------



## Ketchyp (15. November 2012)

Thomson Elite 31.6 410 Black 58â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=6066

Gibt die Thomson zwar immer wieder im Angebot, aber selten in 410 und 31.6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (15. November 2012)

ChainGuide preiswert: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k975/a65505/c-guide-v-01-kettenfuehrung-blau.html

Jemand einen Tipp für einen preiswerten 740mm bis 780mm Carbon Lowriser <200g für AM/Enduro?


----------



## JDEM (15. November 2012)

Bei den Carbon Rahmen funktioniert auch noch der 10% Gutschein!


----------



## R.C. (15. November 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mal mit Direktlinks? Warum zeigen alle auf einen GMX-Referer? Und noch dazu auf einen, der nicht geht.



Da das funktionierende Mail:

AXMAN Frame Carbon M11 SL Raw Size 15 http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/vtt/cadres-vtt/cadres.html?manufacturer=626 = 380.16e instead of 882.94e

AXMAN Frame Carbon M11 SL Raw Size 17 http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/mtb1/frames-vtt/frames.html?manufacturer=626 = 380.16e instead of 882.94e

AXMAN Frame Carbon M11 SL Raw Size 19 http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/mtb1/frames-vtt/frames.html?manufacturer=626 = 380.16e instead of 882.94e

RCZ Set AXMAN Frame Carbon M11 SL Raw Size 17 + ROCKSHOX Reba RL 100mm Tapered White/Silver http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/mtb1/frames-vtt/frames.html?manufacturer=626 = 598.75e instead of 1452.22e

RCZ Set AXMAN Frame Carbon M11 SL Raw Size 19 + ROCKSHOX Reba RL 100mm Tapered White/Silver http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/mtb1/frames-vtt/frames.html?manufacturer=626 = 598.75e instead of 1452.22e

SALES: -50% on DT SWISS forks 2012

50% discount on all  DT SWISS forks http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/mtb1/suspensions/forks.html?manufacturer=126

IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZDTF  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Thursday 15 November 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## racing_basti (15. November 2012)

5% Rabatt bei bikeavenue.de mit dem Kuponcode "Datum des Heiligen Abends" (ttmmjjjj)


----------



## Xah88 (16. November 2012)

Hibike hat verschiedene GIANT Bikes reduziert, z.B. ein Hardtail für 999 
#
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ce546123b25c/c1/GIANT-Einzelstuecke.html


----------



## Kamelle (16. November 2012)

Bis zu 80% Top ohne Probleme !

http://www.futurumshop.de/outlet


----------



## prodigy (16. November 2012)

...


----------



## criscross (16. November 2012)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29er für 29.95 bei Brügelmann

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...31386.html?_cid=24_20121116_2_3_20_1_331386_0


----------



## juneoen (17. November 2012)

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+|+Helme/Knieschoner/225367/Bike.html
*TSG, Bike, Knieschoner*

  									 								 									â¬ 19,99

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+|+Helme/Ellbogenschoner/225431/Bike.html


*TSG, Bike, Ellbogenschoner*

  									 								 									â¬ 19,99


----------



## RW_Eddy (17. November 2012)

EVOC Protektor Rucksack Freeride Trail 20L   2011   M /L

77,70 â¬  - kann gleich teurer werden
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004HKIF88?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealocom&childASIN=B004HKIF88&ascsubtag=sII20ewqlrUqTFKv3ht1xA"]http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004HKIF88?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealocom&childASIN=B004HKIF88&ascsubtag=sII20ewqlrUqTFKv3ht1xA[/ame]

Geht mal Ã¼ber den Idealo Link rein:
http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3628726_-fr-trail-20l-modell-2011-evoc.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (18. November 2012)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist eine Anzeige von Bionicon. Die hauen gerade die G1 Framekits (Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau) vom Edison, Edison Ltd., Golden Willow und Golden Willow SC für 999,-  raus.  Im Store sind sie offiziell noch für 1.499  bzw. 1699  gelistet.

Ich habe interessehalber mal nachgefragt. Die Gabel und Dämpfer sind die der aktuellen Modelle. Bei Interesse einfach eine Email an [email protected] .

Am besten ihr bezieht euch auf die Anzeige "Framekits zu weihnachtlichen Preisen" aus der Mountainbike.

Versand kommt übrigens nochmal mit 36  drauf.


----------



## bobons (18. November 2012)

Für Immerleichterbauer: Tune Wasserträger inkl. Flasche und einem Abo der Fahrrad-News für 24,95 + 4,50 VK. Sonst kostet der Tune Wasserträger 29,90 + 4,90 VK.


----------



## racing_basti (18. November 2012)

Einige Inventurschnäppchen gibts bei GoCycle.de.

Z.B.:

Fox D.O.S.S. in 30,9 oder 31,6mm mit 125mm Verstellung für 319,99

Tout Terrain Singletrailer für 999,99


----------



## wallacexiv (18. November 2012)

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/SOND...n&searchcnid=77eb472021dd52213e54157d07cc88e1


----------



## Asko (18. November 2012)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> EVOC Protektor Rucksack Freeride Trail 20L   2011   M /L
> 
> 77,70   - kann gleich teurer werden
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004HKIF88?...N=B004HKIF88&ascsubtag=sII20ewqlrUqTFKv3ht1xA
> ...



Den 2012er gibts fast zum gleichen Preis bei BMO




njoerd schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Schnäppchen für einen Enduro LRS?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2012)

10% Rabatt bei CRC mit "EU10", MBW 125â¬


----------



## much175 (19. November 2012)

*DT Swiss Federgabel XMM 120 26" 
*

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/dt-swiss-federgabel-xmm-120-26/aid:376177/fromtopoffers:1
305â¬ statt 799â¬
steht leider nicht, aus welchem Jahr die ist, aber verdammt gÃ¼nstig


----------



## RW_Eddy (19. November 2012)

Brille für Korrektionsverglasung 29,90 


> Swiss Eye Sonnenbrille Stingray V 12161 Dark Blue, Blue Mirror + Orange Fm
> Features:
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.optik24plus.de/swiss-eye-stingray-v-dark-blue-12161.html


----------



## Hans (20. November 2012)

morgen noch mal Personalkauf bein Stadler - nicht online :  - 20 %

z. B.  Fox 36 Float für 399,20

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/fox/fox-federgabel-f36-float-r-160.html,a24427

Fox 32 Talas für 399,20

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/fox/fox-federgabel-f32-talas-rlc-fit-140.html,a24434

VDO MC 1.0+ für 39,99

Set: Rahmen Tomac Vanish 160 + Gabel Fox Float Fit Talas RC2 + Vorbau + Sattelstütze Thomson Elite in S in REgensburg für 1039,20

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...orbau-sattelstuetze-thomson-elite.html,a17220


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (20. November 2012)

Für Menschen mit Schuhgröße 40...http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4877

Die Dinger sind aber etwas breiter geschnitten, nichts für die Sidi-Fraktion.


----------



## wallacexiv (20. November 2012)

Drehmomentschlüssel mit Bits: http://www.bikes2race.de/fahrradwerkzeug-fahrradstaender/drehmomentschluessel-mighty-2-24-nm-fuer-knarre-1-4-bits/a-349/?ReferrerID=7


----------



## laleso (21. November 2012)

Der bislang beste Preis für den Garmin Edge 800:
Das Bundle für 339,95 bei H&S


----------



## Puls220 (21. November 2012)

Sale bei H&S

LRS:

z.B. Shimano wh-mt65
139â¬ statt 400â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k9...15-mm-e-thru-disc-laufradsatz-centerlock.html

oder
DT Swiss E200 259â¬ statt 449â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k978/a60828/e-2000-laufradsatz-disc-6-loch.html

Easton Haven VR
239â¬ statt 499â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k978/a83850/haven-disc-vorderrad-15mm-schwarz-orange.html


----------



## Anselmus (21. November 2012)

Da gibts auch noch das passende HR dazu:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k978/a83849/haven-disc-hinterrad-x12-schwarz-orange.html


----------



## MarFar (21. November 2012)

Und als Paar:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a84416/haven-disc-laufradsatz-15mm-x-12.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (21. November 2012)

.. noch mehr taugt der hier. LÃ¤sst sich auf X-12 umrÃ¼sten fÃ¼r rd. 30 â¬uronen


----------



## Petrum (22. November 2012)

ACROS 26" A-Wheel, .54 - CX Ray 28/28, rot oder schwarz oder weiss, 1400g fÃ¼r â¬499 statt â¬888

http://on.fb.me/TZwJRy


----------



## Guerill0 (22. November 2012)

Cube The One 2009 - 18" - Testbike für 1299,-
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=29515fbff18d632369c418d55259a2a4


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2012)

Syntace Superforce Vorbau 31,8 in WEISS "Cube Edition"... 39,90 Euro!!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a85623/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau-cube-edition.html

Syntace Vector DH 31.8 "CUBE EDITION"... 39,90 Euro
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a84191/vector-dh-31-8-cube-edition.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## rzOne20 (23. November 2012)

notubes ztr arch ex 55 euro


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. November 2012)

Syntace Megaforce 2 Cube Edition in 60 und 80mm fÃ¼r â¬ 49,90


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2012)

Wer im Winter bei Schnee und Regen trockene FÃ¼Ãe haben mÃ¶chte kann sich jetzt fÃ¼r *9,80 â¬ statt 39,90 â¬* die wasserdichte & atmungsaktive *Sealskinz Thin Mid Length Socke* bestellen und bekommt noch drei Ausgaben der Bikesport gratis. Einziger Haken an der Sache man darf nicht vergessen spÃ¤testens 10 Tage nach Erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe zu kÃ¼ndigen. Sonst wird aus dem Schnupperabo ein Jahresabo und man muss weitere 24,80 â¬ blechen. Die Socken werden direkt mit der Rechnung verschickt. Ich hab meine schon!!!   

Um das Angebot warzunehmen einfach E-Mail mit dem Stichwort Schnupperabo an [email protected]. Name, Vorname, StraÃe, Hausnummer, PLZ, Ort, Zahlart (Rechnung) und GrÃ¶Ãe der Socke (S, M, L, XL) sind anzugeben.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. November 2012)

*Heute um 20 Uhr* gibts bei Amazon in den Blitzangeboten *GoPro HD Hero2 Outdoor Edition*.
Den Preis sieht man erst ab 20 uhr also wenn ihr Interesse habt dann schnell sein, idR
ist das Zeug bei einem guten Preis sehr schnell weg.


----------



## theworldburns (24. November 2012)

Rock Shox Revelation XX Dual Air 150mm bei Amazon fÃ¼r 253 â¬

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0066NQE28/"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel Revelation XX DA, weiss, 150mm, 202000101: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Es ist nur noch eine. *Ich glaube anhand der EAN herausgefunden zu haben dass es eine tapered Gabel mit 9mm Schnellspanner Ausfallenden ist.*

edit: und schon weg


----------



## prof.66 (24. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-Truvati...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23249c8f73

x9 Kurbel fÃ¼r 130â¬ neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. November 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-Truvati...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23249c8f73
> 
> x9 Kurbel fÃ¼r 130â¬ neu



nicht schlecht...ich hab mir letztens eine unwesentlich "schlechtere" Truvativ Stylo 3.2 aus der Bucht zugelegt.....ausgeliefert wurde aber eine 3.3 fÃ¼r 75â¬ inkl. Innenlager:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Truvativ-Sty...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1d96e660


----------



## Spike777 (24. November 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54763


----------



## Mr.Penguin (25. November 2012)

Für den Preis ein ziemlicher No-Brainer:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...-unser-bestseller--/aid:22588/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Matthias247 (25. November 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002O0QBN4/ref=gb1h_tit_c-1_6807_ALUJ92BNXXZLD?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1TYMKTAT30CCRK0JY6K7&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]Garmin Edge 500 Bundle[/ame] noch 30min lang bei Amazon für 198Eur.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Für den Preis ein ziemlicher No-Brainer:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...-unser-bestseller--/aid:22588/fromtopoffers:1


Lieber 10 EUR drauflegen und das "Original" mit Alu-Klaue anstatt Plastik holen.


----------



## larsalot (25. November 2012)

Zwei schöne Schnapper

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...Reifen/Schwalbe-Kojak-HS-385-Bike-Reifen.html

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...uten/Easton-EA30-Vorbau-Alu-Schwarz-Matt.html


----------



## Tobiwan (25. November 2012)

Schläuche für 1 Cent
http://www.raddiscount.de/P00328.html


----------



## ztmguru (27. November 2012)

Go Pro mit Gutscheincode:liveshopping
fÃ¼r 139,-â¬
https://www.dealclub.de/campaign/5128/articledetails/5122?ref=465658&affmt=2&affmn=14


----------



## erkan1984 (27. November 2012)

ztr Arch 29" für 49,90

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/27753


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (27. November 2012)

Link: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishu...- Axle 9mm - Disc - 118 - Xlock - WhiteSilver

Text:

ROCKSHOX 2013 SID XX World Cup Carbon 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Xlock - White/Silver = *475.2e instead of 960.57e*
*IN ORDER TO GET THE PRICE BELOW*, please use the code : *RCZDXX*  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## crazy.man77 (27. November 2012)

Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro für 47 Euro zzgl. 4,90 Euro Versand:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NC-17-Sudpin...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43b65d5c37

Ist angeblich von Privat, der Verkäufer hatte die aber schon öfter drin, wie man anhand der Bewertungen sieht.


----------



## FireGuy (27. November 2012)

superstar hat gerade einige Laufradsätze zu sehr interessanten Preisen, trotz der 22 GPB Versandkosten.
Andere Teile sind auch in Aktion im Moment

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=46&osCsid=p1m8nfovgk8652nag6j10h3ku4


----------



## Jaegerstieg (27. November 2012)

Commencal Meta 55 2011 für 1K
Heute Mittag warens noch 3!

Größe M bis 178
Schrittlänge bis 82

PS. ITALIEN! Mein Kontakt konnte super deutsch!


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

RCZ




> *SALES: -30% on ROCKSHOX forks 2011/2012*
> ROCKSHOX 011 Reba RLT TI 120 mm - Disc - Axle 9mm - Pushlock - White (00.4015.560.010)
> ROCKSHOX 012 Revelation RCT3 - 150mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8" - Lockout- White/Silver (00.4016.050.000)
> ROCKSHOX 012 Revelation RCT3 - 150mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - Lockout- White/Silver (00.4016.050.010)
> ...



=> z.B. ROCKSHOX 012 Sektor RL Dual Position Coil 110/140mm - Axle 9mm - 1"1/8 - LockOut - Black (00.4016.049.010) fÃ¼r *215 â¬*


----------



## Arnes (27. November 2012)

Edge 800 für 249 des nackte Gerät:

http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/Zubehoer/Fahrradzubehoer/Computer-GPS/Garmin-Edge-800


hoffe, des is der richtige Thread, wenn nicht bitte verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (27. November 2012)

Bei amazon im Cyber Monday:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005VCD2ZW"]Camelbak Mule NV[/ame] um 64 statt 89.
Allerdings kann man schon nach ein paar Minuten nur mehr auf der Warteliste hoffen...


----------



## famagoer (28. November 2012)

Auch heute wieder was fÃ¼r's Bike & Sportln bei Amazon, Preise wie gehabt jeweils erst zu der angeschriebenen Zeit herabgesetzt:

9:15: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003L1CAFI/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_AENKB7PMMRQ6L?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=064H3GTJ0HQYNQ5B5GBF&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]Garmin Edge 500[/ame] fÃ¼r â¬ 154,99

10:30: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002O0QBN4/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_A2R8A4HB8TFVHT?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=064H3GTJ0HQYNQ5B5GBF&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]Garmin Edge 500 Bundle[/ame]

15:30: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0077E40IU/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_A2P0BHTW7586ZB?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=064H3GTJ0HQYNQ5B5GBF&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]e-HÃ¶hÃ¶[/ame]

17:15: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00915S728/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_AN8QIOIY0S61?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=064H3GTJ0HQYNQ5B5GBF&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]Kneipp MassageÃ¶l[/ame]

18:30: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004MES9F8/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_A1RNJZKVA17UMP?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=064H3GTJ0HQYNQ5B5GBF&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807"]Camelbak Hydrabak[/ame]


Viel SpaÃ!


----------



## peh (28. November 2012)

Amazon-Cyber-Monday-Deals: Die LiteXpress Stirnlampe mit Rücklicht um 19.59 Uhr dürfte auch interessant sein, ebenso die Hama HD Star Action-Cam um 13.14 Uhr.


----------



## Stugi-Manni (28. November 2012)

Bei JehleBikes.de 35 â¬ Gutschein.



> Diesen Gutschein (gÃ¼ltig bis zum 11.01.2013) kÃ¶nnen Sie bei Ihrer  nÃ¤chsten Online-Bestellung bei uns ab einem Mindestbestellwert von EUR  500,- einlÃ¶sen (ausgenommen sind Liveshopping-Artikel).


*83EBYKmd*


----------



## fregger87 (28. November 2012)

hi leute, hier gibts sram x0 scheibenbremsen als set zwar nur mit 160 scheiben aber super preis find ich. hab sie noch nicht günstiger gesehen. wenn doch bitte korrigiert mich 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-X0-Sche...VR-HR-Matchmaker-/261125049158#ht_3032wt_1004


----------



## wallacexiv (28. November 2012)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9923


----------



## Chicane (28. November 2012)

fregger87 schrieb:


> hi leute, hier gibts sram x0 scheibenbremsen als set zwar nur mit 160 scheiben aber super preis find ich. hab sie noch nicht günstiger gesehen. wenn doch bitte korrigiert mich
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-X0-Sche...VR-HR-Matchmaker-/261125049158#ht_3032wt_1004




Direkt auf der Seite 209 Euro http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/SRAM-XO-Scheibenbremse-Set-160-160-VR-HR-Matchmaker


----------



## JDEM (29. November 2012)

Diesmal gibt es auch gÃ¼nstige Rock Shox Gabeln in DE:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-Air-2012-weiss-29-versch-Modelle::43986.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-RLT-2012-weiss-29-Poploc-konisch::34603.html

(Tipp: Gabel als 80er Version kaufen, umbauen und 20â¬ sparen)

und der Flite Sattel ist auch gÃ¼nstig und ohne Versand

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...el-versch-Farben::23040.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## ettan (29. November 2012)

Poar RCX5 Tour de France edition incl. G5 GPS Sensor 299 Euro

-Tagesangebot- bei H&S

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72061/rcx5-tour-de-france-premium-edition.html


----------



## Duke_do (29. November 2012)

RCZ, wer 10fach SLX Kasetten und Ketten benötigt, sind hier recht preiswert. Der Preis reduziert sich bei eingabe des Gutscheincodes noch mal weiter:

[FONT="]BIG SALES on SHIMANO SLX components[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]SHIMANO Chainset SLX 10V Hollowtech II M660 24/32/42 175 mm - Grey = *[FONT="]96.14e instead of 240.35e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]SHIMANO Rear derailleur SLX 10V Shadow M663 SGS - Black - Long cage = [FONT="]41.34e instead of 102.35e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]SHIMANO 10 Speed Cassette SLX HG81 (11-36) (ICSHG8110136) = [FONT="]31.72e instead of 86.25e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]SHIMANO Speed shifters SLX M660-10 - Grey = [FONT="]34.61e instead of 90.85e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]SHIMANO Chain SLX HG74 10 speed - Silver = [FONT="]14.41e instead of 30.77e[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [B][COLOR=green][FONT="]*TO GET BETTER PRICES THAN LISTED ABOVE (Use your special code:[/FONT]**[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=red][FONT="]RCZSHE[/FONT][FONT="])[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
 [B][COLOR=#3A3A3A][FONT="]Offer available until Saturday 01st December 2012 at midnight (CET)[/FONT][FONT="][/FONT]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (29. November 2012)

Bei CRC gibts noch mal %:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ift vouchers (1)&utm_content=&_$ja=tsid:41391

LG,
Patrick


----------



## bobons (30. November 2012)

Bei RCZ gibt es wieder mal eine Aktion, die erwähnenswert ist:

20% auf alle Axeman Carbonrahmen, welche gerade sowieso reduziert sind. Damit erhält man einen Carbonrahmen für knapp über 200 Euro.

Z.B. http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/axman-frame-carbon-m9-raw-size-19.html abzuüglich 20% = 205.28!

EDIT: Sorry, Gutscheincode vergessen: RCZAXE



> 20% discount on the following Carbon frames:
> 
> 
> AXMAN Frame Carbon M9 Raw Size 19
> ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. November 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> gibt es von den Axeman auch 29" Rahmen? werd aus der beschreibung nicht schlau



ja..aber nicht in dem shop. Nur die M10 und M18
mehr infos:
http://www.axman.com.tw/class_show.php?class_id=37

....


SLX-SW für 24
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4515


----------



## Asko (1. Dezember 2012)

Heutige "Adventskalender" 
Es sind viele Klamotten und auch keine wirklichen Hammerschnäppchen dabei, aber so hat man wenigstens etwas Überblick 

 H&S  Alle Craft Artikel mind. 25% reduziert

 HIBIKE -20% auf Sixpack

 BMO Entire EVO Jacke 69,90

 Rose -20% auf Winterfunktionsbekleidung

Bike Components Vaude Mens Kuro Softshelljacke  115

 Actionsports Cycklo Rollentrainer 89,90

Bei Amazon ist heute IMHO nichts relevantes dabei


----------



## dh-fabrikk (1. Dezember 2012)

Bei Jehlebikes gibt es auch einen Adventskalender:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/adventskalender.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Dezember 2012)

Bremsbeläge bei rcz:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishu...b00a&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=Brake Pads

XT Bremsen dort auch zwischen ±50 einzeln.


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2012)

Bei RCZ gibt es Magura MT6 und MT8 günstig:

SALES on MAGURA Disc brakes 2012

MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT6 180PM - L.950mm - FRONT Black = 119.12e instead of 249.04e

MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT6 180IS - L.1980mm - REAR Black = 119.12e instead of 249.04e

MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT8 180PM - L.950mm - FRONT Black/Red = 170.18e instead of 369.37e

MAGURA 012 Disc Brake MT8 180IS - L.1980mm - REAR Black/Red = 170.18e instead of 369.37e

IN ORDER TO GET THE LISTED PRICES, please use the code : RCZXMT  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Sunday 02nd December 2012 at midnight (CET)


----------



## tanteandi (1. Dezember 2012)

h&s bikediscount unter Angebote:

Spikereifen (Schwalbe) 28 -er und 26 -er für Strasse u. Gelände 

für 20 bis 28 Euro oder so!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. Dezember 2012)

Van Nicholas Redwood 29er Titan-Rahmen für nur gut 500 !
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRVARWD/van_nicholas_redwood_titanium_29er_frame
(Bei Van Nicholas 1099)

Deutlich teurer, aber für einen der schönsten Titanrähmen überhaupt immer noch sehr günstig:
Van Nicholas Tuareg für gut 900 (kostet bei Van Nicholas über 1600)
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ2461/...__hand_brushed_titanium__18in__1_1_8_external
Is dank diesen tollen Sitzstreben sogar 650B-tauglich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (2. Dezember 2012)

...bei ON-ONE sind noch mehr Rahmen um die Hälfte reduziert!!!


----------



## Christer (2. Dezember 2012)

GoPro HD Hero 2 Outdoor Edition in jedem Saturn Markt für 199 Euro. 
http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/GOPRO-HD-Hero2-Outdoor,48352,241322,275031.html


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Dezember 2012)

SCHWALBE Reifenset Wicked Will Freeride HS 415 Gooey Gloey & Triple Nano Compound
Set 26x2.50â³ 64-559 Evo GG & 3NC

NUR HEUTE 35,00 â¬

http://www.jehlebikes.de/adventskalender.html


----------



## Sir Fatty (3. Dezember 2012)

Amazon Adventskalender

Garmin Oregon 450 für 199.- Angebot endet um 2400 UHr.

Grüße
Fatty


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bei CRC zur Zeit Rabattaktion

10â¬ Rabatt - MBW 99â¬ - Code: SAVE10

20â¬ Rabatt - MBW 125â¬ - Code: SAVE20

50â¬ Rabatt - MBW 250â¬ - Code: SAVE50


----------



## TonySoprano (4. Dezember 2012)

NoTubes ZTR Flow 59,95â¬ bei b-c als Tagesangebot

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25503_ZTR-Flow-26--Disc-Felge-.html#xtatc=INT-20-[]||


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

Hier jetzt auch mal was von mir. habe auf die Schnelle auch nichts billigeres gefunden.

Hope Steuersatz fÃ¼r 49â¬ aber leider nur in blau:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=33_125&products_id=10693

Hope Vorbauten fÃ¼r 39 â¬:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1965
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12448


----------



## Kamelle (4. Dezember 2012)

Shimano SH-R315    349,95   jetzt nur noch 139,99  


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ettkampf-Schuhe-white-black-red-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Xah88 (4. Dezember 2012)

MET Helm fÃ¼r unter 20 â¬

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/met-helmet-crackerjack-unisize-52-57cm.html


----------



## krysheri (4. Dezember 2012)

Kurbel FSA K-Force Light 22/32/44 170mm bzw. 175mm fÃ¼r 178,96â¬ inkl. nach D (Code: SAVE20)

3x KMC X9 9-fach Kette mit Kettenschloss fÃ¼r den rotierender Kettenwechsel fÃ¼r 31.87â¬ inkl. nach D (code: RCZYK)

Kurbel Truvativ - Holzfeller 2.2 175mm 24/36 fÃ¼r 37â¬ inkl. nach D

Marzocchi 66 RC3 08 180mm weiss 1 1/8 fÃ¼r 405â¬ nach D


----------



## 12die4 (4. Dezember 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> MET Helm für unter 20 
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/met-helmet-crackerjack-unisize-52-57cm.html




Häh? Hier war doch noch heute vormittag ein Rabattcode mit im Post, womit der Helm auch tatsächlich unter 20 fällt. Wo ist der plötzlich hin? Zensur?!?


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Häh? Hier war doch noch heute vormittag ein Rabattcode mit im Post, womit der Helm auch tatsächlich unter 20 fällt. Wo ist der plötzlich hin? Zensur?!?



Hier: (ab 70 Mindestbestellwert)



> -60% on MET 2012 / 661 / ROYAL RACING
> 60% discount on all MET 2012 (no 2013) / 661 / ROYAL RACING
> 
> IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZRM6  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> ...


----------



## canyon.biker (4. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute einen 5â¬ Gutscheincode fÃ¼r alle Neukunden von http://www.raddiscount.de erhalten.

EVENT120405-8923

Hier die Bedingungen:
- Nur einmal pro Neukunde beim ersten Einkauf
- Nicht mit anderen Gutscheinen kombinierbar


Hoffe ihn kann einer brauchen


----------



## Markusso (4. Dezember 2012)

Wer ein Faltrad, zB für die S-Bahn, braucht: 499.- und Rabatte gibts ja evt. auch noch, ich hab 436 gezahlt:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraede...12889_-1_334322_&c=18#faltrad-flik-t8-schwarz

Ziemlich genial das Teil...


----------



## Gosch (5. Dezember 2012)

Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air Federgabel Modell 2013 für 599 Eur

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ir-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html#xtatc=INT-20-[]||


----------



## hypocrisy76 (5. Dezember 2012)

Abverkauf bei Bernhard Kohl

http://www.bernhardkohl.at/?utm_sou...letter_49_Abverkauf12_5_2012&utm_medium=email

Hab mir h eute ein Scott Genius 40 um 1140 Euro gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei Jehlebikes einen 100  Einkaufsschein für 60  nur HEUTE


http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-de-geschenkkarte-gutschein-coupon-rabatt-100euro.html


----------



## Kamelle (6. Dezember 2012)

Craft Casual Down Jacke für 111  vorher 269,95  nur HEUTE


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k727/a87032/casual-down-jacke-craft-green.html


----------



## TheDon (6. Dezember 2012)

Kennt ihr noch mehr Bike (oder Sport allgemein) Shops mit solchen Adventskalendern?

Hier nochn Schnäppchen: (Fox Baseline Shorts 19.99 GBP) http://www.stif.co.uk/mtb/product/fox-baseline-shorts-2011/9616


----------



## R.C. (6. Dezember 2012)

TheDon schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch mehr Bike (oder Sport allgemein) Shops mit solchen Adventskalendern?



http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/advent_calendar.html

Hibike wurde ja schon erwaehnt, oder?

Bikepalast hat auch einen: http://www.bikepalast.com/


----------



## TonySoprano (6. Dezember 2012)

www.roseversand.de und www.actionsports.de und wie oben schon erwähnt bike-components haben auch nen Adventskalender


----------



## jengo78 (6. Dezember 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/


Alp-X Jacke bestellt für 159


----------



## Puls220 (7. Dezember 2012)

Noch ein Adventskalender:

http://www.bike-discount.de/


----------



## multiMonochrom (7. Dezember 2012)

Abus Bordo Lite 6050 für 39,95 im Globetrotter Adventskalender


----------



## peh (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei Chainreactioncycles kann man die GoPro Hero 3 in allen Editionen derzeit recht preiswert (vor)bestelllen, dank Gutschein "SAVE50".

Mehr Worte dazu bei Mydealz.

Nein, die White Edition ist keine Hero 1, die Silver Edition ist womöglich eine nur leicht modifizierte Hero 2.

Deutlich leistungsfähiger ist nur die Black Edition. Inwieweit sie wirklich sinnvoll ist, muss sich noch herausstellen. Für 4K-Video braucht es daheim Rechnerleistung, die nicht jeder haben dürfte. Außerdem liefert die Black Edition bei 4K nur 12 (bzw. 15 Bilder pro Sekunde), was für eine Actioncam indiskutabel wenig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (7. Dezember 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Bei Chainreactioncycles kann man die GoPro Hero 3 in allen Editionen derzeit recht preiswert (vor)bestelllen, dank Gutschein "SAVE50".
> 
> ...


Besser den Gutschein Save40 eingeben. Dann werden 40GBP abgezogen statt 50EUR (=39.06GBP).


----------



## ollum104 (7. Dezember 2012)

Troy Lee Air Medusa Helm für 160 

Banshee Legend ohne Dämpfer in L für 1666 


----------



## TheDon (8. Dezember 2012)

Hibike: heute (8.12) 20% auf five ten Schuhe. Paar gute deals dabei, da die Schuhe eh schon reduziert sind.


----------



## machero (8. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Discount: heute (8.12) 20% auf Pearl Izumi Bekleidung

bike-discount.de


----------



## peh (8. Dezember 2012)

TheDon schrieb:


> Hibike: heute (8.12) 20% auf five ten Schuhe. Paar gute deals dabei, da die Schuhe eh schon reduziert sind.


Der Mighty-Drehmomentschlüssel für 29,99 Euro (plus Versand) ist auch ein Schnapper.


----------



## Xah88 (9. Dezember 2012)

TLD Helm fÃ¼r 160 â¬ (andere gibt es auch noch)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5819

+ Hibike verschickt ab 20 â¬ versankostenfrei, wenn man das jeweilige AdventsschnÃ¤ppchen kauft... heute Giro -20 %

rose 20 % auf alles reduziertes extra...5/10s fÃ¼r 56 â¬ http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-schuhe-freerider/aid:549002/fromtopoffers:1

und offtopic zu den rcz links: dann sucht doch einfach die marken bitte bei rcz...was anderes als die suchfunktion sind die links auch nicht...es geht ja um die Codes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2012)

Noch ein Adventsschnapper: Rock Shox Revelation RL DPA 2012 schwarz / weiß - Poploc, 319 
Hätte ich nur ein konisches Steuerrohr...


----------



## Alex-F (9. Dezember 2012)

Five Ten Sam Hill für 70. Noch viele Größen vorrätig. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-schuhe-sam-hill/aid:548945/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ...
> rose 20 % auf alles reduziertes extra...5/10s fÃ¼r 56 â¬ http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-schuhe-freerider/aid:549002/fromtopoffers:1
> ...!



Die 20% sind aber schon eingerechnet bei den Preisen.
Den Baron gibts auch fÃ¼r 69 oder so.


Manitou Swinger X4 in 190/50 fÃ¼r 160 â¬ :
https://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:236363


----------



## DonVito (9. Dezember 2012)

Syncros MTB- Laufradsatz FR Light für 200 EUR + Versand 3,95 EUR:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/syncros-mtb--laufradsatz-fr-light/aid:449231/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Dezember 2012)

hammerschnapper bei amazon. monarch plus rc3 in 200mm für 137
http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Dämpf...sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1355055539&sr=1-2

noch genau 1 übrig

in schwarz auch noch einer für 150


steht leider nicht dabei welcher tune es ist...


----------



## machero (9. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Discount: heute (9.12) 20% auf GORE Bike Wear

bike-discount.de


Rose-Versand: heute (9.12) 20% auf alle "Top-Angebote"


----------



## schloe (9. Dezember 2012)

Der Rabatt bei Rose funktioniert irgendwie nicht... Der Preis bei den Topangeboten ist mehr als 20% vom UvP reduziert, aber vom Warenkorb wird auch nichts mehr abgezogen... wo sind da die 20%?  

Beispiel: Gopro von 349,95 auf 239,95 reduziert, also 109â¬ runter, 20% wÃ¤ren aber 69,99...


*SchnÃ¤ppchen:* POC Bone VPD fÃ¼r 62â¬ http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360495256127&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:3160


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Normal Top-Angebot war 299â¬ gestern!


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Dezember 2012)

Tagesangebot KS LEV 125mm fÃ¼r 229â¬ bei bike components


----------



## ettan (10. Dezember 2012)

Bisschen spät, aber dennoch ein super Preis / Tagesartikel

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuhe.html

Diadora Polaris MTB 89,95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basitan (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.teamalpin.com/de_de/deuter-attack-18sl-bikerucksack.html

Deuter Attack 18 SL Modell 2011 fÃ¼r nur 50â¬


----------



## ollum104 (11. Dezember 2012)

zur Kenntnis:

Bike Mailorder verschickt mal wieder bis 31.12. ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Dezember 2012)

Transition TR450 für 1500 
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/trans...tero&utm_medium=cpc1&utm_campaign=Retargeting


----------



## Peter-S (12. Dezember 2012)

301 MK9 160 INKL. PART-KIT A fÃ¼r < 1.500 â¬uronen (allerdings nur in Gr. S + M)


----------



## visualex (12. Dezember 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> 301 MK9 160 INKL. PART-KIT A für < 1.500 uronen (allerdings nur in Gr. S + M)



Hier auch in XS und XXL für 1499,-
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mit-DT-Swiss-SSD-212-L---Auslaufmodell-.html

Und hier in L ohne Part Kit für 1599,-
http://www.bike-supply.de/product_i...finish.html/XTCsid/km76gdlmhgvtgdjjjhpknh7220

Wer in München Shoppen kann, findet hier das 301 MK9 in L und M für 1499,-
http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/shop/products/de/Angebote/Liteville-301-Rahmen-MK9.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

10% auf Alles bei CRC
Code: GIFT2
MBW 125â¬


----------



## R.C. (12. Dezember 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> 10% auf Alles bei CRC
> Code: GIFT2
> MBW 125



Mit GIFT1 bekommt man 10% ab 99 GBP (~123 EUR).


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

R.C. schrieb:


> Mit GIFT1 bekommt man 10% ab 99 GBP (~123 EUR).



Und mit SAVE20 spart man 20 bei 125 MBW


----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2012)

Drehmomentschlüssel zum alten Preis 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Drehmomentschlüssel-2-24Nm-inkl-Bitsatz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbubu (14. Dezember 2012)

CicloSport CM 4.4 HR fÃ¼r 39â¬:

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=...&sidDEMOSHOP=d600f12cec06f47b0f5f67aa90a479af


----------



## krysheri (15. Dezember 2012)

Onza Greina DH 2.4 Draht FRC 60tpi fÃ¼r 25,41â¬ inkl. (Alternative zu Swampi)
Onza Ibex DH 2,4 Draht FRC 60tpi fÃ¼r 25,41â¬ inkl. (Alternative zu HR)

Bei Berg-ab.de gibt es auch paar Angebote. Selbst reinschauen!
z.B.:
DT SWISS Federgabel XMC130 QR15 fÃ¼r 357 excl.
ROCK SHOX SID RLT Federgabel schwarz 100mm tapered fÃ¼r 265.30â¬ excl.
ROCK SHOX Sector RL QR15 weiss Soloair 140mm 1 1/8 fÃ¼r 189.81â¬ excl.


----------



## juneoen (15. Dezember 2012)

RACE FACE Deus Vorbau 25,4/120mm silber  99.95EUR 11.90EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4728

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_58&products_id=3890

CANE CREEK EX-03 Steuersatz Ahead schwarz 49.95EUR 24.98EUR

RACE FACE Deus Steuersatz silber 99.95EUR 23.80EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_58&products_id=4842

SHIMANO FD-M770 XT Umwerfer 34,9/ts 24.95EUR 11.90EUR

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5486


----------



## shurikn (15. Dezember 2012)

Oneal Tyrant Knieprotektoren für 25 statt 99 bei Jehlebikes, Preis wird wieder nur angezeigt wenn man über den Adventskalender reingeht.


----------



## juneoen (15. Dezember 2012)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4821

Shimano SLX Scheibenbremse hinten BL/BR-M665 1400mm 39 euro

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5886

59.95EUR 29.98EUR

günstiger kommt man wohl kaum an neue bremsen


----------



## log11 (15. Dezember 2012)

Heute gibts das Radon Skeen 7.0 für 1499,- statt wie bisher für 1599,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1866/a58333/skeen-7-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2012)

Spank Spike Pedale nur heute bei Rose für 65Euro zu haben:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/spank-pedalsatz-spike/aid:557927


----------



## MoPe. (15. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Mailorder :


----------



## FlamingMoe (15. Dezember 2012)

Shimano Ultegra Kassette 11-25 CS-6700 10 Fach * NEU *


----------



## beetle (15. Dezember 2012)

BFO für 569
http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/index.php?cat=KAT190&product=P000602

Boxxer für 430
http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/index.php?cat=KAT190&product=P000605

http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/index.php?list=KAT190


----------



## Xah88 (16. Dezember 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...1339b3bfdd8979bc4/c1/s32/d1/k1/Selection.html

Hibike 15 % auf Evoc (evtl Ã¼ber ADV-Kalender gehen)..auch auf Reisetasche...


---------

Bei Rose 20 % auf Accessoires

----------

*LEZYNE Port-A-Shop HTC Special Edition Kit (highroad Specialized) Tasche inkl. Tools, Pumpe, Levers*



*fÃ¼r 60 â¬*


*http://jehlebikes.de/lezyne-port-a-...-edition-kit-tasche-pressure-drive-lever.html  (Ã¼ber adventskalender gehen !)*


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (16. Dezember 2012)

POC Cortex Flow Integral Helm in grün für 149 Euro anstatt anstatt 230 Euro.
http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/index.php?cat=KAT190&product=P000598


----------



## Markusso (16. Dezember 2012)

Scott Shorts Scott Path Race 69,90 - die beste und wertigste Baggy, die ich kenne

http://www.bike24.net/p131474.html

nur noch in M und XL

M passt mir perfekt: 187cm, schlank


----------



## Kamelle (16. Dezember 2012)

Nur Heute von 40% bis zu 57% auf Schuhe bei HS Bikediscount Bonn

zb. Sidi Dragon 3 Carbon SRS Vernice 199,95 vorher 339,99

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2...tter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL121203&


----------



## Xah88 (16. Dezember 2012)

Rockshox Domain 180mm für 148 


http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5883


----------



## buller (16. Dezember 2012)

Race Face Lenker Deus XC 3/4 Low Riser 680mm 31.8 in Orange für 18,54

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Lenker-Riser-2011041211/dp/B002XQ31HI/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1355683107&sr=8-13"]Race Face Lenker Deus XC 3/4 Low Riser 680mm 31.8: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stfee (16. Dezember 2012)

Für die, die LRS suchen: 239 und 249

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a73969/m-1800-tl-laufradsatz-disc-15mm-x12.html?mfid=278

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a83854/x-1600-xc-laufradsatz-disc.html?mfid=278

Erstere werden meine 2,2 kg Bontrager-LRS ergänzen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Dezember 2012)

29er SID XX für 307 Euro!


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000085/dp/B005543NN2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1355693031&sr=8-3"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DA 29, weiss, 100mm, 202000085: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

nimmt man halt ne andere.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-DualAir-weiss-silber-201000039/dp/B004N99TSI/ref=sr_1_130?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1355782942&sr=1-130"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DualAir, weiss-silber, 120mm, 201000039: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Freefloh (18. Dezember 2012)

oder die hier [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000068/dp/B005543OC2/ref=sr_1_165?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1355785183&sr=1-165"]RockShox Crosscountry Gabel SID XX DA, weiss, 120mm, 202000068: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## mäcpomm (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei RCZ fÃ¼r <120,-â¬

MAVIC 012 Wheelset Crossride Disc Centerlock - axle 15mm Black


----------



## Kamelle (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,

12% Sonderrabatt bei:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/


----------



## krysheri (19. Dezember 2012)

FA 2.4 Evo UST Front u. Rear für 53.84 inkl. (Code RCZS12, gilt übrigens für alle Schwalbe außer 2013)

ROCKSHOX 2013 SID RL 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1"1/8 - Poplock - Black/Silver für ~282 inkl. (Code RCZF15, gilt für alle RS 2013)


----------



## provester (20. Dezember 2012)

Rock Shox Reverb bei CRC für 170,- 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66878


----------



## mikefize (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei Ebay stehen gerade wieder einige DrÃ¶ssiger H-SL Hardtail Rahmen fÃ¼r 130â¬ drin (Gewicht bei 19" ca. 1580g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (20. Dezember 2012)

Syntace Megaforce 2 Cube Edition in 60 u 80mm, für diejeniegen, die das kleine Cube Logo nicht stört bei bike-discount für nicht ganz 40 Euronen. Schrauben sollten entgegen dem "Original" vermutlich nicht in Titanausführung sein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a85296/megaforce2-os-31-8-vorbau-6%B0-cube-edition.html


----------



## Hohemark (21. Dezember 2012)

Quechua" data-source="post: 10157197"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Syntace Megaforce 2 Cube Edition in 60 u 80mm, für diejeniegen, die das kleine Cube Logo nicht stört bei bike-discount für nicht ganz 40 Euronen. Schrauben sollten entgegen dem "Original" vermutlich nicht in Titanausführung sein:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a85296/megaforce2-os-31-8-vorbau-6%B0-cube-edition.html


 
Dazu gibt es bei bike-discount auch den  
Syntace Vector DH 31.8 CUBE EDITION
 für 29.90

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a84191/vector-dh-31-8-cube-edition.html

gruß uli


----------



## vitaminc (21. Dezember 2012)

Transition Covert Rahmen für 1399 EUR
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/index.php?cat=c256_150-170mm.html


----------



## Alex-F (21. Dezember 2012)

Leider steht da nicht ob's das "alte" ist oder das 2012er. 

2011er Covert für 1299 http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...eet-rahmen4x-transition-covert-rahmen-schwarz


----------



## vitaminc (21. Dezember 2012)

Sind 2012er!

Gibts auch hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...overt-Rahmen-Fox-RP23-Daempfer-2012-SALE.html


----------



## MTB-1988 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bin mal hier auf krass gÃ¼nstige Dainese Knieprotektoren gestoÃen..

http://sports.engelhorn.de/alle/spo...nieschutz-oak-knee-guard--79071--111532--200/

Dainese Oak Knee Guard
fÃ¼r 39,90 â¬ statt 99,- â¬!

Allerdings nur noch GrÃ¶Ãe L und XL in geringen Mengen verfÃ¼gbar..Ich finde das ist ein wirkliches SchnÃ¤ppchen...Greift zu Jungs (Ã¤h und MÃ¤dels xD)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (22. Dezember 2012)

http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/WPFURDCAR/fulcrum_red_carbon_mtb_wheelset
*Fulcrum Red Carbon MTB Wheelset*



                                                             From â¬913
http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ2074/sample_mtb_xc_race_carbon_full_suspension_frame
*Sample MTB XC Race Carbon Full Suspension Frame*



						 									From â¬587,52


----------



## juneoen (22. Dezember 2012)

*Shimano Deore RT52 Centrelock Disc Rotor*



						 									From â¬5,21
http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/BSSHRT52CR/shimano_deore_rt52_centrelock_disc_rotor
*On-One Inbred 29er One Off Titanium Sample Frame*



						 									From â¬2.609,96
http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/CZ2055/on_one_inbred_29er_one_off_titanium_sample_frame


----------



## juneoen (22. Dezember 2012)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CSFRMCU2M/frm_cu2_m_18ns_crankset

*FRM CU2-M 18NS Crankset*



						 									From â¬235,00


----------



## MTB-1988 (23. Dezember 2012)

www.jehlebikes.de

wieder Ã¼ber den Adventskalender

1x NC-17 MeisterstÃ¼ck SattelstÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 25,- â¬
http://www.jehlebikes.de/nc17-meisterstueck-sattelstuetze-272mm-schwarz-aktion.html

Viel SpaÃ damit...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-flight-downhill-helm-helmet.html


----------



## tscheinsack (23. Dezember 2012)

*CRC Money

*3x chainreactioncycles voucher:

jeweils 10 Pfund, bei Mindestbestellwert 75 Pfund, nur lagernde Ware, noch ´ne gute Woche gültig.

1.  *CYHI95E3*

2.  *SQYXHJ16*

3.  *QHRETGJT*


----------



## Maracuja10 (24. Dezember 2012)

Falls noch einer günstig Pulver für die Trinkflasche sucht ;-)

http://www.sportbuck.com/products/Sportnahrung/Ausdauer/Pulver/Carbo-Mineral-Drink-56g.html

72 Tütchen sind noch verfügbar.

PS. 7% Gutschein: 021205

Hier gibs auch noch günstig Multipower Riegel:

http://www.sportbuck.com/products/Sportnahrung/Ausdauer/Riegel/Energate-Riegel-35g.html


----------



## Blackriver2006 (24. Dezember 2012)

*Where The Trail Ends [Blu-ray]*



von 13,99 auf 8,97 reduziert 


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Where-The-Trail-Ends-Blu-ray/dp/B009URHRL4/ref=br_lf_m_1000684663_1_2_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=dvd-de&pf_rd_p=359158687&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000684663&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1HN5Z27CFXF27TXXV8YY&tag=mdhd-21"]Where The Trail Ends [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Jeremy Grant: Filme & TV[/ame]


----------



## xylnx (24. Dezember 2012)

nur heute speedneedle fÃ¼r 157,50â¬

http://r2-bike.com/tune-Speedneedle-Alcantara


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (26. Dezember 2012)

Shimano Saint Hollowtech II 68/73 mm

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...165mm08okettenblatt-minnenl6873mm/227077.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (26. Dezember 2012)

Kronolog von den Kurbel Brüdern für 143
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4261


----------



## __x_cut__ (26. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Kronolog von den Kurbel Brüdern für 143
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4261



da gibts auch die joplin4 in 31.6 für 79eur...


----------



## austriacarp (26. Dezember 2012)

proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> Shimano Saint Hollowtech II 68/73 mm
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...165mm08okettenblatt-minnenl6873mm/227077.html


Bekommst du in vielen Shops noch billiger z.b. hier

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31257_Saint-68-73mm-Kurbel-FC-M810-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## bobons (26. Dezember 2012)

On-One und Planet-X Gutscheincodes gibt es  in den nächsten Tagen per Mail, dazu einfach Newsletter abonnieren:



> We've got further massive discounts on offer over the holiday which we'll be mailing out VOUCHER CODES for on the day:-
> 
> ON ONE STEEL AND ALUMINIUM FRAMES UP TO 50% OFF - 27/12/2012
> 15% OFF ON ALL STEMS, SADDLES AND SEAT POSTS - 28/12/2012
> ...


----------



## 1000years (26. Dezember 2012)

Grad beim Stöbern auf Chainreaction gesehen. Crank Brothers Iodine 2 (2012) Black/Silver 20mm/135mm QR für 295 Euro - Idealo spuckt 409 als günstigen Preis aus:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69003

Ob und was er taugt kann ich nicht sagen, aber hört sich nach nem Schnapper an.


----------



## era (26. Dezember 2012)

Quechua" data-source="post: 10157197"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Syntace Megaforce 2 Cube Edition in 60 u 80mm, für diejeniegen, die das kleine Cube Logo nicht stört bei bike-discount für nicht ganz 40 Euronen. Schrauben sollten entgegen dem "Original" vermutlich nicht in Titanausführung sein:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a85296/megaforce2-os-31-8-vorbau-6%B0-cube-edition.html


hmm..
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k979/a83928/ea30-aluminium-vorbau.html
für 7.99 euro 120 mm lang 31,6 mm klemmdurchmesser


----------



## .Sunday. (27. Dezember 2012)

http://www.zalando.de/g-form/

Ellenbogen- und Knieprotektoren fÃ¼r den Kurswert der Amerikanischen UVP
(ohne Versandkosten, auf Rechnung und -5â¬ Gutschein bei Newsletteranmeldung)

_Getestet und fÃ¼r gut befunden: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/G-Form-Knee-Pads-Tested-2011.html_


----------



## Elisady (27. Dezember 2012)

Gibt gerade den Lidl Montageständer bei ebay für 19,95 zzgl. 5,90  Porto. Bei Lidl war er glaube ich immer für 27,99 zzgl. online 3,95  Porto erhältlich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.ebay.de/itm/POWERFIX-PROFI-Fahrrad-Montagestander-Fahrrad-Montagestander-NEU-OVP-/370667416075?&clk_rvr_id=431346417944


----------



## Peter-S (27. Dezember 2012)

ThÃ¶mus Bernair Freeride Rahmen 200 mm verschiedene GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 349 â¬uronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi1980 (27. Dezember 2012)

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=24338 .... Five Ten MTB Schuhe Danny MacAskillfür 69,99 Euronen.


----------



## Taurus1 (27. Dezember 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57564

Wer noch Winterschuhe brauch: Northwave Celsius GTX Boots 2013

für 133,07 

Versandkostenfrei


----------



## peh (27. Dezember 2012)

Five Ten Freerider Pro Bike Schuh 2012 Zebra/Green für 59,90 Euro bei BMO (noch sind alle Größen von 42 bis 47 da)


----------



## ollum104 (27. Dezember 2012)

Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH tapered in weiÃ fÃ¼r 435 â¬


----------



## austriacarp (27. Dezember 2012)

Fox Talas Dichtungen für 11.90
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_69&products_id=828


----------



## Freefloh (28. Dezember 2012)

Hi bei Berg-AB gibt es:
für 23,80 SPANK Spike 777 Evo Lenker schwarz aus Montage http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5551
für 17,85 RACE FACE Atlas AM Lenker 31,8/725mm purple http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4808
und z.B. Crankbrothers Sattelklemme in Blau (31,8mm) für 14,28 http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3494


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (28. Dezember 2012)

auch sehr gÃ¼nstig, +THE HIVE FifteenG Kurbel 175mm 34T fÃ¼r knapp 60,-â¬ 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4670

hat vor kurzem noch 95,- dort gekostet, muss man allerdings noch Innenlager und Werkzeug dazu kaufen fÃ¼r ca 50,-â¬


----------



## DonVito (30. Dezember 2012)

ROCK SHOX Totem DH 2Step Air als "Tagesangebot" bei jehlebikes
Hier der Link: http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-totem-dh-2step-air-2010.html
Das ganze zu 399 EUR; es handelt sich um das 2010er Modell


----------



## krysheri (30. Dezember 2012)

Diesmal ROCK SHOX Totem DH 2Step Air 1 1/8  jedoch schwarz fÃ¼r *â¬469.50* (Code *RCZHRS)*


----------



## ollum104 (30. Dezember 2012)

Boxxer Worldcup ab 586 Euro

Leider jeweils nur noch eine in grau und in weiß da...


----------



## Collateral (31. Dezember 2012)

berg-ab.de hat gerade die Heim2 KeFü in weiß für granatenstarke 30!


----------



## Bassetti (1. Januar 2013)

Go Pro mit Gutscheincode:liveshopping
für 139,-




https://www.dealclub.de/campaign/5128/articledetails/5122?ref=465658&affmt=2&affmn=14


----------



## leithuhn (1. Januar 2013)

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_37248.htm

für den nächsten Gabelservice. Frohes neues!


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Januar 2013)

leithuhn schrieb:


> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_37248.htm
> 
> für den nächsten Gabelservice. Frohes neues!



Da würde ich lieber ein Paar  mehr ausgeben, dann weis ich auch genau welcher Werkstoff die 0-Ringe haben. Ausserdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das man eher zöllige Maße benötigt.
...http://www.hug-technik.com/shop/pro...-set-nbr-in-zoll-abmessungen--382-stueck.html

 Kuka


----------



## Puls220 (1. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich wollts ja net sagen...
> aber aus dem Kasten hat bisher noch kein O-Ring irgendwo am Bike gepasst!



Doch: kann man prima Tacho oder Lampe am Lenker festmachen  Prost Neujahr!

Rock Shox Lyrik 

2012 für 579

http://www.bike24.net/p128112.html


2009 für 498

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=1473


----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2013)

Für den nächsten Bikeurlaub mit Bahnanfahrt: Alex Bike Transporttasche für 39,95 , sofort lieferbar bei Karstadt - vielleicht auch in den Filialen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder günstige Ketten: Shimano Ultegra CN-6701 Kette 10-fach für 19,99   - Versandkosten entfallen heute.


----------



## s4shhh (3. Januar 2013)

Eine Rock Shox Freeride Gabel Totem RC2L 2-StepAir, weiss-grau, 180mm

MÃ¼sste 1 1/8 Gabelschaft sein.
405â¬

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Freeride-2-StepAir-weiss-grau-201000110/dp/B004HNYUUW/"]RockShox Freeride Gabel Totem RC2L 2-StepAir, weiss-grau, 180mm, 201000110: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## messias (3. Januar 2013)

Leichte Gabeln um den Winterspeck auszugleichen:

RockShox SID WC 366 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000070/dp/B0066NQ928/ref=sr_1_303?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212707&sr=1-303"]http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-weiss-202000070/dp/B0066NQ928/ref=sr_1_303?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212707&sr=1-303[/ame]

SID XX WC 388 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-100mm-202000072/dp/B005N28QDI/ref=sr_1_400?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212903&sr=1-400"]http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-100mm-202000072/dp/B005N28QDI/ref=sr_1_400?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212903&sr=1-400[/ame]

Revelation WC DPA 410 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-Revelation-202000110/dp/B005543FIU/ref=sr_1_293?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212707&sr=1-293"]http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Crosscountry-Gabel-Revelation-202000110/dp/B005543FIU/ref=sr_1_293?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212707&sr=1-293[/ame]


Kurbeln für kurze Beine:

SRAM XX Kurbel 170mm 161 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-schwarz-39-26T-170mm-400100174/dp/B003BIEVJE/ref=sr_1_280?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212613&sr=1-280"]http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-schwarz-39-26T-170mm-400100174/dp/B003BIEVJE/ref=sr_1_280?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212613&sr=1-280[/ame]

SRAM XO Kurbel 170mm 156 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-schwarz-rot-39-26T-170mm-401000131/dp/B003UW5BKY/ref=sr_1_22?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357211350&sr=1-22"]http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-schwarz-rot-39-26T-170mm-401000131/dp/B003UW5BKY/ref=sr_1_22?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357211350&sr=1-22[/ame]

SRAM X9 Kurbel 170mm 98 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Kurbelgarnitur-39-26T-170mm-401000167/dp/B003UW5DLG/ref=sr_1_236?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212040&sr=1-236"]http://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Kurbelgarnitur-39-26T-170mm-401000167/dp/B003UW5DLG/ref=sr_1_236?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357212040&sr=1-236[/ame]


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2013)

Bei RCZ könnte es einige Alternativen geben:



> 35% discount on the following ROCKSHOX forks with code *RCZHRS*.
> 
> Offer available until Friday 04th January 2013 at midnight (CET)



Sorry, scheint nicht für alle abgebildeten Modelle zu gehen (sollte man eigentlich annehmen, wenn man den Link in der Email angeklickt hat...)

Aus der Mail:



> ROCKSHOX 011 Revelation XX WC Carbon - 150mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - Tapered - Xlock - White (00.4015.555.010)
> ROCKSHOX 011 Sid XX 120mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - Xlock - White (00.4015.557.030)
> ROCKSHOX 011 Sid XX 120mm - Maxle 15mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Xlock - Black (00.4015.557.040)
> ROCKSHOX 012 Revelation XX - 150 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - Xlock - White (00.4016.075.020
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kurbelgarnitur-10-fach-silber-44-22T-402000400/dp/B00553ZG8I/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357219012&sr=1-2-fkmr0"]SRAM Kurbelgarnitur X.0 BB30 10-fach, silber, 44-22T, 175mm, 402000400 *163â¬ nur 1 StÃ¼ck*[/ame]


----------



## baltes21 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
bei
http://www.fz-24.de/index.php

http://www.fz-24.de/ONeal-Trail-FR-Knee-Guard-black

gibt es den O#Neill Trail FR Knie und Schienbeinschoner fÃ¼r 27,93â¬ inkl Versand

Aber die haben auf sehr viele Produkte 20-30%


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Januar 2013)

Hätte ein 35 Gutschein für Jehle ab einen Bestellwert von 500
Falls Interesse besteht PN an mich.


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Januar 2013)

Magura Durin 100mm-Gabel, 1,38kg für 339 EUR.


----------



## bobons (5. Januar 2013)

Leichte und günstige Carbon-Sattelstütze: 3T Doric Team Carbon Sattelstütze 27,2x350mm - 55 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Januar 2013)

*Fox 36 Van R 180mm 20 QR schwarz   525 *


http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_22_222&products_id=10732


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Januar 2013)

r2bike Gutscheine:


----------



## Kamelle (8. Januar 2013)

Bei http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/ gibt es wieder % auf Rockshox

Modell 2011 / 2012


SALES: -40% on ROCKSHOX forks 011/012Important: The stock is very tight, 1 or 2 forks per model
Payment method only accepted by credit card

40% discount on the following ROCKSHOX forks :

ROCKSHOX 011 Revelation XX WC Carbon - 150mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - Tapered - Xlock - White (00.4015.555.010)


ROCKSHOX 011 Sid XX 120mm - Maxle 15mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Xlock - Black (00.4015.557.040)


ROCKSHOX 012 Sid RCT3 - 120 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - LockOut - White/Silver (00.4016.066.040)


ROCKSHOX 012 Sid WC Carbon - 100 mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - LockOut - White (00.4016.068.010)


ROCKSHOX 012 Sid XX WC - 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - Xlock - Keronite (00.4016.069.020)


ROCKSHOX 012 XC32 TK Coil 29er 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - TAPERED - LockOut - Black/Red


ROCKSHOX 012 Sid XX WC - 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc - 1 1/8 - Xlock - Keronite (00.4016.069.010)


IN ORDER TO GET THE DISCOUNT, please use the code : *RCZHRX*

on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

Offer available until Wednesday 09th JANUARY 2013 at midnight (CET)


----------



## austriacarp (9. Januar 2013)

Fizik Tundra 39 statt 99
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...chwarz-Manganese::53638.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## peh (9. Januar 2013)

Magicshine-Klon für 29,99 Euro bei MeinPaket (Gutschein beachten).


----------



## Anselmus (9. Januar 2013)

Gibt's aber auch sonstwo für nen ähnlichen Preis:
zb: http://compare.ebay.de/like/160799192694?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (9. Januar 2013)

votec vsx rahmen inkl dämpfer bei bikeunit.de für 599

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-vsx-enduro-165-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt/333980.html


----------



## Tender77 (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000153&product=A009716   
*Mavic Crossmax ST Laufradsatz (Mod. 2012)*


----------



## messias (9. Januar 2013)

Sun Ringle Charger Pro Laufradsatz

Schwarz 270â¬:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/160948303454
WeiÃ 270â¬: http://www.ebay.de/itm/160947312160

Falls sich jemand das ICB selber zusammen basteln mÃ¶chte.


----------



## Red-Stone (9. Januar 2013)

Poste jetzt keinen Link, aber bei CRC gibts wieder massig Ware, vor allem Kleidung für sehr gute Preise.


----------



## Markusso (11. Januar 2013)

Diadora Polaris MTB Winterschuhe 79,95

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...paign=NL130101&uin=jm1mnli634pp9vj5p4j4q4nkv5


Nur noch in 38, 46, 47...


----------



## tawasbij (12. Januar 2013)

Cube Hanzz Pro 2013 für 1999,- (Größe L, Einzelstück)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Komple...tbike-Action-Team-2013-Gr-L-Einzelstueck.html


----------



## prerich (12. Januar 2013)

Heute gibts das Radon Skeen 7.0 für 1499,- statt wie bisher für 1599,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1866/a58333/skeen-7-0.html
CicloSport CM 4.4 HR für 39
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=...&sidDEMOSHOP=d600f12cec06f47b0f5f67aa90a479af


----------



## fregger87 (12. Januar 2013)

prerich schrieb:


> Heute gibts das Radon Skeen 7.0 für 1499,- statt wie bisher für 1599,-
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1866/a58333/skeen-7-0.html
> CicloSport CM 4.4 HR für 39
> 
> ...



kleine korrektur. 1399!!!!!!


----------



## Melvina (12. Januar 2013)

*TSG, Bike, Knieschoner* â¬ 19,99
http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+|+Helme/Knieschoner/225367/Bike.html
*Easton Haven VR*  239â¬ statt 499â¬
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k978/a83850/haven-disc-vorderrad-15mm-schwarz-orange.html


----------



## Kamelle (12. Januar 2013)

Auch als Satz zu bekommen !

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a84416/haven-disc-laufradsatz-15mm-x-12.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (13. Januar 2013)

weiÃ net ob das jetzt nen Schnapper ist, aber von Stadtler

 Manitou R7 Pro fÃ¼r 249,-â¬ in 80 oder 100mm, Canti oder Disc

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/manitou/manitou-federgabel-r7-pro.html,a25573


----------



## austriacarp (13. Januar 2013)

FOX Luftdämpfer DHX5.0 Air 222x70mm 238
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5884


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2013)

gute Griffe fürn Heiermann:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2604


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2013)

RCZ:  SALES:  -20% on all the website / -10% Rockshox,Sram,Avid
bis 31.1.



> WINTER SALES: -20% on all the website
> 20% discount on all the website.
> IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZW20  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> Offer available until THURSDAY 31st JANUARY 2013 at midnight (CET)
> **This offer is available on the whole website excepting the products already on sales: ROCKSHOX / SHIMANO / SRAM / AVID





> 10% discount on all ROCKSHOX / SRAM / AVID
> IN ORDER TO GET THE DISCOUNT, please use the code :
> RCZRSA on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> Offer available until THURSDAY 31st JANUARY 2013 at midnight (CET)


----------



## peh (14. Januar 2013)

Sommerschuhe: VAUDE Breeze TR 45,90 Euro


----------



## bobons (15. Januar 2013)

Unsicher ob Schnäppchen: Titus Titanium Fileline Limited Edition 29er Frame für 652 Euro.

Einerseits sehr günstig für Titan, andererseits ein paar Fehler...


----------



## tical2000 (16. Januar 2013)

Wer Shuhgröße US 11 hat:
http://www.mirapodo.de/teva-the-links-sneakers-1051501.html#color=schwarz

Mit Newsletter Abo noch 5 Euro weniger.


----------



## visualex (16. Januar 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Wer Shuhgröße US 11 hat:
> http://www.mirapodo.de/teva-the-links-sneakers-1051501.html#color=schwarz
> 
> Mit Newsletter Abo noch 5 Euro weniger.



Vielen Dank, gerade bestellt. Mit dem Gutscheincode SALE10PA gibt es noch einmal 10%.


----------



## rocky-rebell (17. Januar 2013)

2012er Rock Shox Sektor RL Coil Dual Position, 150/120mm, für 299,90 und ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (18. Januar 2013)

Oder mit Luft ohne DPA  150mm/Tapered/15mm für 199,- + Versand


http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12494


----------



## Heiko-78 (18. Januar 2013)

Avid Scheibenbremse Elixir 5 Modell 2012 (?)

 44,50 statt 89,- Euronen (bei anderen ca. 65 Euro)

vorn: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/avid-scheibenbremse-elixir-5-561586/aid:561588
hinten: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/avid-scheibenbremse-elixir-5-561610/aid:561614


----------



## Hardraider (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute bei Karstadt Sport in München diesen Schuh:

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III MTB Schuh black Klick

für nur 20 statt 120 Euro gesehen und ein Paar gekauft. Es waren aber nicht mehr viele Pakete da. Vieleicht für den ein oder anderen Interessant.

Grüße


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2013)

Bei RCZ:



> MAVIC 2013 Wheelset Crosstrail Disc - 6 bolts - (15x100mm / 9x135mm) - Black = 284,66e instead of 437.19e
> 
> IN ORDER TO GET PRICE ABOVE, please use the code : RCZMVX on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> 
> Offer available until SUNDAY 20th JANUARY 2013 at midnight (CET)


----------



## Euforias (19. Januar 2013)

Shimano SLX FC-M660 Kurbel 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5447


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Januar 2013)

falls es jemanden interessiert: beheizbare Schuhsolen

kostet nur 4,90 â¬ Versandkosten

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18655&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM&wa_id=995&wa_num=4082


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (19. Januar 2013)

XTR Kassette

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zahnkranz-xtr-cs-m970-9--fach/aid:414635


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Januar 2013)

*GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition* ab 382â¬ bei Karstadt 

http://www.mydealz.de/23454/gopro-hero-3-in-allen-version-mit-fast-20-rabatt/


----------



## ollum104 (21. Januar 2013)

Trek Session 88 aus 2012 für 2999 

Leider nur in M....


----------



## gutus (21. Januar 2013)

G-Form SHIN PADS - Protektoren / Schoner - yellow 16,95 


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Januar 2013)

die habe noch mehr G-Form Produkte gesenckt  

http://www.zalando.de/g-form/?_q=G-Form&sc=false


----------



## Lynus (21. Januar 2013)

CRANKBROTHERS 2013 Wheelset Cobalt 2 Disc 6 holes Axle (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black/Black/Blue

*283.40â¬ instead of 807.84â¬*

*IN ORDER TO GET PRICE ABOVE*, please use the code : *RCZCOX*

(Die 807,84â¬ sind zwar ein wenig optimistisch angesetzt, aber 283,40â¬ ist trotzdem ein sehr guter Preis)


----------



## austriacarp (21. Januar 2013)

Ja die Listenpreise von den Shop sind ein Traum ca 30% über den anderen. Code kann ich auch nicht eingeben.
Schnäppchen
Fat Albert 2,4 Modell 2012 29,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...ake-skin-pacestar-24-tl-ready-faltreifen.html


----------



## veraono (21. Januar 2013)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4480
Suntour Duro DJ 100mm < 50eur!


----------



## Gosch (21. Januar 2013)

Avid X0 Trail Set für 269 Eur


----------



## juneoen (22. Januar 2013)

Avid Code Discbrakeset für VR und HR inkl 185/185 inkl. Rotoren galvanized 189.00 EUR
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=7381


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Sunday. (22. Januar 2013)

wo wir grad bei Bremsen sind...

Shimano Saint fÃ¼r 70â¬

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-saint-scheibenbremse-br-m810-330965/aid:330967


----------



## -remit- (22. Januar 2013)

SLX FC-M660-10 fÃ¼r 48,50â¬ (ohne Innenlager) Vergleichspreise 84â¬ (mit Innenlager)
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...tech-ii-fc-m660-10/aid:443874/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn man warten kann, sollte es ein guter Preis sein: XT 785er Bremse


----------



## Xah88 (23. Januar 2013)

Dirt-Helm Giro fÃ¼r 23 â¬

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69984

Urge fÃ¼r 130 statt 200

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69336

Skins hose fÃ¼r 64 statt 170

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40588


----------



## Marder (23. Januar 2013)

turner dhr dw-link 1528 anstatt 3,2k â¬ ... und fÃ¤llt jeden tag noch weiter

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55189


----------



## fregger87 (23. Januar 2013)

hi leute, hier ist die slx kurbel mit lager verfügbar. zwar nur eine neuner, dennoch ein geiler preis. 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...lowtech-ii-fc-m660/aid:287671/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. Januar 2013)

Nukeproof Mega 2012 in GrÃ¶Ãe M gelb (820â¬) und schwarz (866â¬)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75355


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Januar 2013)

Five Ten Spitfire Low Freeride Shoes 2012 in brauchbaren GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 52,91â¬


----------



## gomerline (24. Januar 2013)

Super SchnÃ¤ppchen:
Hier z.B. schon ab 22,50â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24986_XT-Kette-CN-HG94-10-fach-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamelle (24. Januar 2013)

Es geht noch besser 20,80

http://www.smi-radsport.de/index.ph...ire&c=23949&a=10547124&u=1827&z=93657053.2725


----------



## Torsten (24. Januar 2013)

Thread geschlossen,

*Hier* geht es mit neuen Regeln weiter!

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

